# Its June!!!!! 20 week scan next month!!! Whos with me?



## Scally

I am going crazy, waiting!!!! It seems a long time coming!

My 20 week scan is on the 2nd July at 4.10!! It still seems so far away!

Who wants to wait it out with me? 

Who is finding out the sex?

x

June scans- mainly private gender

9th June Mrs England :pink:, Time :pink:
12th June LadyW :blue:
16th June Inoue :pink:
16th June kellie-w :blue:
20th Junedestynibaby
22nd June Beankeeper 
22nd/25th June 1eighty :pink:
25th June morri

July anomaly scans

Sometime early July MrsEngland

1st corgankidd :blue:
2nd pink ribbon :yellow:
2ndkayheyy
2nd scally :pink:
2nd skunkpixie :pink: 
2nd winks
2nd lambchops :pink::pink:
3rd kelkel
3rd buttons80
3rd private gender scan for toots4
4th Newly Wed
4th BeckyaBoo88 :blue:
4th loob53
5th kellie-w :blue:
5th time :pink:
5th sarahcake :blue:
6th LadyW
9th pops23 :yellow:
9th brunette
10th inoue
10th chasemanzmum
11th 1eighty
12th lalos 3
13th jessjones118
16th Gender scan for kayyheyy
17th sharan
24th chelle8
24th momiji
25th lambchops
31st Toots4
31st mummy_em


----------



## MrsEngland

Not got my exact date but it will be early July :D ekkkkk!!

I'll know the gender beforehand though because I have a gender scan booked in 8 daysssssss :D


----------



## Scally

I am soooooo tempted to do a private scan beforehand but my OH keeps saying no!!!!! 8 days!!! How exciting!!!! x


----------



## MrsEngland

Scally said:


> I am soooooo tempted to do a private scan beforehand but my OH keeps saying no!!!!! 8 days!!! How exciting!!!! x

I've just not got the patience at all. :haha: although I waited with my daughter.

Do you have an feeling on what your having?


----------



## Inoue

My 20 week is on the 9th July :). Also going for private scan in on 16th June for gender scan :happydance: ~ cant wait to see my little baby again! X


----------



## Scally

I waited with my daughter too but this time I am desperate to find out! I think I am having a boy, i was right with my gut instinct with her but who knows??!!! lol. How comes you dont have a definite date for your 20 week scan? It helps having a date to focus on! x


----------



## Scally

Inoue said:


> My 20 week is on the 9th July :). Also going for private scan in on 16th June for gender scan :happydance: ~ cant wait to see my little baby again! X

Yay to the private scan.....really think that might be the way to go.... just need to talk my OH into it! 9th July for 20 week, July seems so far away doesnt it? x


----------



## Inoue

Yeh thats what we were thinking. We lost two little angels last year, and now baby number 3 is doing so well, im going to treat myself to an extra scan as I never got this far last time :). Were not planning on telling any family members were going for an extra scan or tell them the sex, it will just be our little secret :happydance: x


----------



## LadyW

Yeyyyyy its JUUUUUNE

Our 20 wk is 6th July .. But we have a gender scan on 12 June !!

11 days to go !!


----------



## MrsEngland

Scally said:


> I waited with my daughter too but this time I am desperate to find out! I think I am having a boy, i was right with my gut instinct with her but who knows??!!! lol. How comes you dont have a definite date for your 20 week scan? It helps having a date to focus on! x

My hospital are being so slack with booking it for me :dohh:


----------



## Sarahcake

I've got my 20 week scan at bang on 20 weeks, July 7th for me :D so excited to find out the sex! 

I really want a private scan next week however but my OH just isn't going for it, I see his point that £80 is a lot to find out a month earlier but I just want to know now *stomps foot*


----------



## BeckaBoo88

Hey! We have our 20w scan on 8th July :) - as for the sex, we went last night to Brayfor Studio's and found out were having a boy :D - I couldn't wait to find out at 20w scan, seemed so far away, have booked a 4d scan for 29/30 weeks (31st Aug) - can't wait <3 - I'll be waiting with you for the 20w scan though! :D x


----------



## BeckaBoo88

Sarahcake said:


> I've got my 20 week scan at bang on 20 weeks, July 7th for me :D so excited to find out the sex!
> 
> I really want a private scan next week however but my OH just isn't going for it, I see his point that £80 is a lot to find out a month earlier but I just want to know now *stomps foot*

£80? i don't know where in the world you are (i forgot to look before replying) :dohh: - we only paid £55, i know its still a lot of money really, but we got some pics and then the option to buy a dvd etc xxx - We went with Brayford Studio's - Can't recommend them enough, the guy was hilarious (my friend went earlier in the year and said he was great!) but he had us laughing all the way through and other than just showing us the gender he showed us all sorts; spine, ribcage, heartbeat, eyes, cheek bones, nose, pointed out everything that you don't normally see on hospital scan :thumbup: x x x


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies! Mine is 9th july!! really excited but staying team yellow!!!

i've actually had 4 scans already, had some brown bleeding over the last week, likely down to a sensitive cervix, so only saw my baby on tuesday!

good luck with all of your scans!  xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

BeckaBoo88 said:


> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> I've got my 20 week scan at bang on 20 weeks, July 7th for me :D so excited to find out the sex!
> 
> I really want a private scan next week however but my OH just isn't going for it, I see his point that £80 is a lot to find out a month earlier but I just want to know now *stomps foot*
> 
> £80? i don't know where in the world you are (i forgot to look before replying) :dohh: - we only paid £55, i know its still a lot of money really, but we got some pics and then the option to buy a dvd etc xxx - We went with Brayford Studio's - Can't recommend them enough, the guy was hilarious (my friend went earlier in the year and said he was great!) but he had us laughing all the way through and other than just showing us the gender he showed us all sorts; spine, ribcage, heartbeat, eyes, cheek bones, nose, pointed out everything that you don't normally see on hospital scan :thumbup: x x xClick to expand...

That's with babybond in Newcastle :( its the only place that I can find, Sunderland where I actually live has nothing at all here so it's the only real option that I know of :(


----------



## Newly Wed

Yes, I'm having my 20th week scan on 4th July, can't wait! We are going to find out the gender because I'm so certain it's a girl that I think it's better to find out now instead of when the baby is born if I'm wrong!!


----------



## BeckaBoo88

Oh no, that sucks :( i hate that they probably know that they're the only ones around for some distance so they can hike the prices up! - come for a british holiday to skegness/mablethorpe and then while your here nip to the private scan place! lol :D x x x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yep that's probably what it is, no competition so can charge what they like. 
I was tempted to look into Plymouth scans, cod work it into a trip back home bit my other half wouldn't be there so it isn't right for me I don't think. Looks like I'm waiting!


----------



## Inoue

Mine is also £80 in Peterborough. Quite lucky to get it for £55! Ive seen a few places around me (Lincoln etc) but i would spend the extra in petrol getting there and back :haha:. I dont think its to bad of a price, i was going to go to London which was £110!! :wacko: x


----------



## time

I have my anomaly scan on 6th july! But i too could just not wait and went and booked a gender scan for 8 days time haha!!!!

so impatient!!
x


----------



## Scally

MrsEngland- that is very slack of your hospital!

LadyW- Not long until gender scan then, June 12th, bet you cant wait! 

Sarahcake- Your OH is the same as mine then not going for the private scan to find out earlier then! 

BeckyBoo88- Congratulations on your boy!

Pops23- How scary with the bleeding, glad its just a sensitive cervix. 

Newly Wed- Ooooh why do you think girl? I really think alot of mummies can tell what they are having! Last time I really thought girl and even though other people kept guessing it was a boy I just knew!

Time- Oooooh 8 days time until gender scan! How exciting! 

Shall i put all of peoples scan dates on the first post so we can keep track of them? If i can work out how to do that? 

x


----------



## kelkel

Meee!! My gender scan is july 3rd.. we cant wait. Both my oh and i r conviinced its a girl this time.. not that either of us would mind if its a boy again... However id have to get a female dog or something so im not the only girl in the house :).


----------



## Scally

kelkel said:


> Meee!! My gender scan is july 3rd.. we cant wait. Both my oh and i r conviinced its a girl this time.. not that either of us would mind if its a boy again... However id have to get a female dog or something so im not the only girl in the house :).

Hahaha! My husband is feeling the same, he wants a boy to even up the numbers! I will be very happy with either! x


----------



## kellie_w

I can't wait, I think I'm going to go to babybond next week.... I need to get round husband but have my reasonings ready mainly what if we wait until 5th and the baby crosses it's legs, we will end up paying anyway so might as well do it now! X


----------



## time

My reasoning was that in my local hospital they are VERY reluctant to tell you the scan. They say the 20 week scan is for checking if baby is ok and not for you to find out the gender.. so even if you do dare ask you are not looked on very kindly! All of my friends and family who have been have had awful experiences and some sonographers there just outright say no we won't tell you (even if they know the gender) so i thought rather than ruin my experience of that scan i will book a private gender as soon as possible after 16 weeks. That way i know as soon as i can.. i am sooo impatient haha and also i won't be upset if i can't find out at the anomaly scan!

I have heard such great things about private scans and i think if you are going to 'ruin the surprise' so to speak by finding out before the birth then why not make it a lovely, nice experience and not be told off by your sonographer for trying to find out!

That is just my opinion and i am soooo pleased i booked my gender scan for next week as i could no way have waited any longer!


----------



## Scally

Hey kellie! You going to go for the private one? I know there is one in Ipswich for £50 but by the time you pay the petrol etc...... not sure how much the one in Highwoods is for gender, i'll have a look. How much is babybond!
Good point Time, i will use that in my debate with the OH!
X


----------



## kellie_w

Hey scally! :flower:

Babybond is £80, but it's in chelmsford so maybe the Ipswich one may be better. I have done a bit of looking around, found one up severalls industrial estate but they only do gender scans from 20 weeks. Whats the name of the one in Ipswich? Found one called 4d studio there, again only 20 weeks! I also saw a groupon offer for a gender scan In Leicester for only £26! Wish I lived near there! 

I feel mad for wanting to pay to find out, but honestly 34 days is sooooooo long!! X


----------



## Scally

The one in Ipswich they only do from 20 weeks???!!!! boo!!!
The baby scan studio in Highwoods is £85, so £5 more than Babybond but maybe less in petrol? x


----------



## Scally

Posted that at the same time as u! The one in Severalls is the one we went to, they said they do the gender scans from 17 weeks when we saw them x


----------



## pops23

Ah you all make me want to know! I've always said I didn't want to know but now I'm struggling, going to try and hold out though!! At my scan last Friday they asked me if we were finding out what we were having (14 weeks) and I said no, why can you tell, and she said well that would be telling!! she knew, I could have found out!! ah the restraint. I think it's a boy though

Ladies why don't you all post your 12 week pics up so we can all have a good guess and see who's right? xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Hmm not sure where to go now! Babybond do a 4d freeview as a extra to the gender scan. Wish there was one near us at the £50 mark! I have made my mind up though, def going for it! X


----------



## Scally

Yay for going for it, now i need to work on my OH!!! haha!
x


----------



## Inoue

The one im going to is Babybond with the 4D freeview. You also get 2-4 pics from the images they get and approx 4-8 of the 2D images. Im sure most places do the same now, its very available :) x


----------



## Sarahcake

Scally said:


> Yay for going for it, now i need to work on my OH!!! haha!
> x

Same here, just asked again and its a firm NO!


----------



## kellie_w

Hehe, oh has just spent quite a lot on having his car sprayed So I have that card to play. No lose situation for me... Hopefully!! X


----------



## Scally

kellie_w said:


> Hehe, oh has just spent quite a lot on having his car sprayed So I have that card to play. No lose situation for me... Hopefully!! X

He definitely owes you then!


----------



## Scally

pops23 said:


> Ah you all make me want to know! I've always said I didn't want to know but now I'm struggling, going to try and hold out though!! At my scan last Friday they asked me if we were finding out what we were having (14 weeks) and I said no, why can you tell, and she said well that would be telling!! she knew, I could have found out!! ah the restraint. I think it's a boy though
> 
> Ladies why don't you all post your 12 week pics up so we can all have a good guess and see who's right? xxx

That must have been hard not to ask her!!!! 

My 12 week scan! I have such a feeling its a boy and my cravings are so different, with my daughter i was after sweet things constantly, have been like that for life really and now I am craving savoury over sweet! Its so alien to me!
 



Attached Files:







11052012511.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarahcake

Scally said:


> pops23 said:
> 
> 
> Ah you all make me want to know! I've always said I didn't want to know but now I'm struggling, going to try and hold out though!! At my scan last Friday they asked me if we were finding out what we were having (14 weeks) and I said no, why can you tell, and she said well that would be telling!! she knew, I could have found out!! ah the restraint. I think it's a boy though
> 
> Ladies why don't you all post your 12 week pics up so we can all have a good guess and see who's right? xxx
> 
> That must have been hard not to ask her!!!!
> 
> My 12 week scan! I have such a feeling its a boy and my cravings are so different, with my daughter i was after sweet things constantly, have been like that for life really and now I am craving savoury over sweet! Its so alien to me!Click to expand...

I have no basis for this, but my gut feeling says thats a girlie you have there! 

Any guesses for me?
 



Attached Files:







scanthrall.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Scally

I think you have a girlie too! 

Part of me would love another girl, I think my daughter would love a girl to play with, and the clothes are amazing! lol x


----------



## Sarahcake

One thing I always wanted growing up was a sister! 
But brothers arnt so bad either, even if boys do smell and are gross 

Thanks for having a guess! We shall see in 5 weeks :D


----------



## pinkribbon

Scally said:


> I am going crazy, waiting!!!! It seems a long time coming!
> 
> My 20 week scan is on the 2nd July at 4.10!! It still seems so far away!
> 
> Who wants to wait it out with me?
> 
> Who is finding out the sex?
> 
> x

Mine is 2nd July too! Mine's at 12:40! I want to find out! Let me know how you get on!!


----------



## destynibaby

june 20th for me!
cannot wait.
we will also get confirmation if i am indeed having a boy.


----------



## time

here's my scan picture from 12 + 6 i anyone wants to have a guess!!
 



Attached Files:







539889_10151733429870521_517130520_23824403_1130011595_n.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarahcake

I want to say boy Time, but I've got no idea why! Hehe


----------



## lalos 30

meeeee i got mine on the 12th of july but have a private one booked for 23rd of this month so exited and nervous xxx


----------



## pops23

I'm going to say boy as well time!


----------



## sharan

Oh looks like I've got the longest wait so far for my 20 week scan. Mines booked in for the 17th July when I'm bang on 20 weeks.

I shall hopefully find out the gender then. If not I'll be booking a 4D scan when I'm 28 weeks regardless. So will defo find out then.


----------



## sharan

Oh here's a pic of my 12 week beanie. Feel free to guess

https://i.imgur.com/9myw7.jpg

I'm hoping that pic has worked!


----------



## kellie_w

We agreed today not to have a private scan, and to spend the £80 on the baby instead. So now I have 33 days still to wait!

But now oh has peed me off so bad tonight I may have to back down in that agreement :)


----------



## Scally

pinkribbon said:


> Scally said:
> 
> 
> I am going crazy, waiting!!!! It seems a long time coming!
> 
> My 20 week scan is on the 2nd July at 4.10!! It still seems so far away!
> 
> Who wants to wait it out with me?
> 
> Who is finding out the sex?
> 
> x
> 
> Mine is 2nd July too! Mine's at 12:40! I want to find out! Let me know how you get on!!Click to expand...

Yay yours is the same day! But you find out earlier than me! Mine was supposed to be at 11 but OH wanted to get it later so he didnt have to miss too much work! boo! so i have to wait ALL day! x


----------



## Scally

Time- I think yours is a boy.
Sharan- I think girl for you. You have the longest wait so far :( 

(I am no good at the skull/nub theory they are just guesses!)

welcome to the wait lalos 30.

kellie- thats a wise choice? £80 extra for the baby will be lovely! But grrrrrrr to your OH!!!!!!!

Have updated first post and put everyones scan dates on there so we can see who has got what when!

How are you ladies keeping yourselves sane? I have got a doppler which is a huge relief and weight off my mind! I am also going on holiday next week which will help a week pass much easier! (going to be unable to reply much mon-fri as in Edinburgh!)

29 DAYS UNTIL SCAN DAY!!!! X


----------



## Sarahcake

I have a Doppler home here but I still can't hear baba on it :( im sure all is well, I have no reason to suspect otherwise but it's still annoying. I have a tilted uterus which at my 13 week scan, the sonographer said was still really low pretty much under my pubic bone so I'm assuming this is why. 

Counting down the days (literally) until I can see baba again :) how are you doing Scally?


----------



## Inoue

Thanks for updating the front page Scally ~ looking good!! :happydance:

I also have a doppler (angelsounds) can find baby really easily but he/she moves away before i get a full minute count in ~ its approx 160bpm when i get a good reading. I used to do it one a day in the morning when baby is most quiet but im trying to cut down to one/twice a week as ive read the sound of the doppler is uncomfortable for baby :(. Cant win sometimes! x


----------



## Scally

Sarahcake said:


> I have a Doppler home here but I still can't hear baba on it :( im sure all is well, I have no reason to suspect otherwise but it's still annoying. I have a tilted uterus which at my 13 week scan, the sonographer said was still really low pretty much under my pubic bone so I'm assuming this is why.
> 
> Counting down the days (literally) until I can see baba again :) how are you doing Scally?

What doppler do u have? I dont always find mine, i have to do it first thing in the morning with a really full bladder.

I am soooo tired, where has the 2nd trimester energy gone? x


----------



## Scally

Inoue said:


> Thanks for updating the front page Scally ~ looking good!! :happydance:
> 
> I also have a doppler (angelsounds) can find baby really easily but he/she moves away before i get a full minute count in ~ its approx 160bpm when i get a good reading. I used to do it one a day in the morning when baby is most quiet but im trying to cut down to one/twice a week as ive read the sound of the doppler is uncomfortable for baby :(. Cant win sometimes! x

ooooh 160 bpm sounds very girlie! my bump is usually about 140. x


----------



## time

woo only 6 days for me now! My july scan is on 6th July which still seems like a lifetime away!

How's everyone else coping with the waiting? Got the weekend off work though so think this week will go pretty quick! x


----------



## sharan

Scally said:


> Sharan- I think girl for you. You have the longest wait so far :(

Oooh I do hope you are right. I've got a DS already so a girl would make our family complete.


----------



## time

I also think girl sharan!!


----------



## Inoue

Scally said:


> ooooh 160 bpm sounds very girlie! my bump is usually about 140. x

It does sound quite feminine for a HB :haha:. I rarley get the mega sounds of the fast train or galloping horses, i get more of a 3 legged horse :rofl: Bless. Still manages 160bpm though so i cant moan! 

Not sure if anyone is from UK but hombase are going a 5 piece nursey set for a rip your arm off price. Its usually £400 but now £225 (with 15% discount applied) ~ just ordered mine for after the 20 week scan :happydance:

For Doppler uses, how often are you using your's? x


----------



## time

I use mine every couple of days, not really heard of it being any harm but sometimes i think the noises may upset baby so i only use it when i am having a bad day/any pain/want to check on baby!

Sooo glad i bought my doppler it has been a godsend!


----------



## sharan

time said:


> I also think girl sharan!!

Oh 2 for girl. Also my gut instinct is saying girl. So I'm hoping for a team pink...woohoo!!!

I would love to buy some more nursery furniture but I don't think DH will let me. I've still got everything from DS. So will probably have to reuse.

I used my doppler for the first time in almost 3 weeks and I found baby straight away. Although Beanie was then started playing peekaboo. It took me an age to find it at 10+3 and then when I tried again at 11 weeks I struggled. So I'm well happy I found Beanie today.

I think I will use Doppler maybe once a week or every other week.


----------



## Inoue

Im everyday atm :(. Trying so hard to stop it but i just like the reassurance. I only put it on baby for 30 seconds ~ just to get enough beats to make a BPM. Did it a min ago and baby stayed still for 30 seconds so got 160bpm again :thumbup:. Anyone got any flutters yet? :shrug: x


----------



## time

I think you are fine using it as long as you don't use it for long periods of time! 30 seconds is really not going to do any damage!

I have had what i thought is flutters but i am still unsure.. they are happening more and more often though.. but i am telling myself it's trapped wind for now as i am just not sure! cannot wait for proper kicks!!


----------



## Inoue

I thought 30 seconds may be ok, cant understand how people use it for over 10 minutes at a time (unless baby is misbehaving big time!) lol. I keep thinking i feel 'something' not quite right on odd times. I get more of poke or feels like something is brushing my uterus internally, cant see it being wind as that kind of pops quicky then i release :haha: x


----------



## time

yeah mine's pretty much the same! it's a strange feeling i can't quite put my finger on!!


----------



## sharan

The wind type feeling is what the early feelings are suppose to feel like. Or light 'popping' in the tummy. 

Unfortunately I had an anterior placenta last time round so never got any of the early feelings. I really hope that's not the case this time round!


----------



## time

After looking at my notes from my dating scan, i noticed it said that my placenta was interior, but the sonographer never mentioned it and at my midwife appointment on friday she also never said anything, so i didn't think anything of it!

How easily can the placenta move? as i have never had a problem finding the heartbeat which i have heard most women with anterior placentas do?!


----------



## BeckaBoo88

I don't know why I said our scan is on the 8th lol. Its on the 4th. *blames baby brain* xx


----------



## sharan

I think you get varying degrees of anterior placenta. Unfortunately some can also appear to distort baby's face on a 4D scan. Basically it will obscure part of the facial features. In my case it covered part of my DS cheek but it was only minimal.

The placenta does move during the pregnancy. I believe it's as your uterus is stretching.


----------



## sharan

Oh and from dating scan to anomaly scan the placenta can definitely move quite a bit.


----------



## Inoue

Could you also do a gender prediction on my pics :blush:xx
 



Attached Files:







12 week.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1









12 week (3).jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4









12 week (2).jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sharan

This is purely a guess but I would say boy. There is no factual basis to my guess at all.


----------



## time

I think boy from the second picture!


----------



## Inoue

Arr bless. Id love a little man :cloud9:. Im having a few issues with my mum atm as she siding for a girl (she has boys from my brothers side) she even gave me today a girly cardigan for a newborn. Ive got a hunch im having a boy and now little upset incase mum gets disappointed :(. Shes very loving and she probably cant see how its making me feel but it just makes me wonder if she will love my son as much as she would of loved a daughter :( x


----------



## tabitha561

My scan is tommorow i cant wait Im hoping this day goes by really fast lol


----------



## Inoue

All the best for tomorrow tabitha!! How exciting!! :happydance: x


----------



## lambchops

Ive got my 20wk date for the 25th July :O)


----------



## sharan

Inoue said:


> Arr bless. Id love a little man :cloud9:. Im having a few issues with my mum atm as she siding for a girl (she has boys from my brothers side) she even gave me today a girly cardigan for a newborn. Ive got a hunch im having a boy and now little upset incase mum gets disappointed :(. Shes very loving and she probably cant see how its making me feel but it just makes me wonder if she will love my son as much as she would of loved a daughter :( x

Awww....bless your mum! 

I think she will love baby whether it's a boy or girl. At the end of the day baby will still be her grandchild.


----------



## Sarahcake

Tabitha be sure to let us know :D 

Im 16 weeks tommorrow, and could be having a gender scan...if my OH would just give in! Not gonna happen though :( So the 5th of july it is lol :D


----------



## skunkpixie

Heya, only just noticed this thread! We have our 20 weeks scan on 2nd July at 12:00. xx


----------



## Winks

Me too. July 2nd... Can't wait.


----------



## Inoue

^^ Welcome aboard!! :winkwink:

9 days till my gender scan and 33 days till 20 week scan! YAY! :happydance: xx


----------



## time

wooo i knew my weekend off would go quickly! now only 3 days until gender scan!!! soo excited!


----------



## corgankidd

I have my 20 week scan July 1st! I'm so excited for it, but it seems so far away. It is also my Hubby's birthday that day, so it will be a very special day :D


----------



## kellie_w

29 days.... Not that I'm counting!!! :)


----------



## lambchops

Mine seems so far away on the 25th July ive got aaaages to wait! lucky ladies at the beginning of the month im jealous! and ive got even more to be excited about now as my OH has decided that its now a good idea we can find out what were having!! im so excited!!


----------



## pops23

A friend had hers today (little boy!) but says she wishes she hadnt found out. Shes a doctor and said the excitement was nothing like when a parent is handed a baby and they don't know the sex. Interesting, think that is veering us further towards team yellow now! Xx


----------



## Scally

Hello ladies! How are you all? I have been away all week in Edinburgh, and am only just catching up on this thread! I think i have updated the first post- you must tell me if i have got it wrong- i'll blame pregnancy brain and tiredness! AND i am off to work in a bit, it sucks!

Welcome to the new ladies- corgankidd, winks, skunkpixie- welcome to the wait!
Inoue- I think you are having a boy too!
Tabitha561- how did your scan go? 
pop23- thats an interesting persepective on staying team yellow, when i had my first it was lovely to keep it a surprise! 

Good luck to MrsEngland and Time for your gender scans today!!!!! cant wait to hear what you are having!! 

x


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Mine is late July sometime :) I'm so excited!!!! Not finding out though, not sure how long my patience will last but will have another scan at 32 weeks so if I can't hold on I'll find out then :p


----------



## time

sorry it took so long to update....

had my gender scan yesterday and we were shocked to find out we are having a baby girl!!!!!! :pink: so shocked everybody thought we were having a boy and every guess i got on here was for a boy!!!

scan was incredible, so much nicer experience than the NHS dating scan we had!

how did yours go mrs england??


----------



## sharan

time said:


> sorry it took so long to update....
> 
> had my gender scan yesterday and we were shocked to find out we are having a baby girl!!!!!! :pink: so shocked everybody thought we were having a boy and every guess i got on here was for a boy!!!
> 
> scan was incredible, so much nicer experience than the NHS dating scan we had!
> 
> how did yours go mrs england??

Congratulations on your pink bump x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yay for Pink!!
Congrats to you x


----------



## Inoue

So pleased that everything went well Time and your having a little girl!! :happydance:. 6 more days till my scan ~ YAY! x


----------



## time

thankyou ladies i am over the moon!!! didn't realise how much i wanted a little princess until yesterday!

good luck inoue i hope this week goes super quick for you :)


----------



## pops23

Congrats, a lovely little girl amazing!! Xxx


----------



## Scally

Congratulations Time on your pink bump!!!!!!!! Ooooooh now time to shop, the girl clothes are amazing!!!!! x


----------



## time

yes i went a bit mad yesterday haha!
bought sooooo many pink things that it is finally starting to sink in!


----------



## Scally

Good luck for today LadyW x
Any news from MrsEngland? 

Hows everyone else doing? I keep looking on the sale boards here thinking I will get that when i find out! So many gorgeous clothes!
20 days left for me!!!!
x


----------



## kellie_w

Hey everyone, congratulations on all the scans so far!

I'm soooooo fed up at the moment. Still have morning and dinner sickness, the hip pain at night has started, still can't really feel baby moving much, bump is huge and quite sore and achy it's never going to stop raining and I still have 23 days to find out the gender!

Waa, sorry I'm in a moany mood today. Think it's to match the weather! hope everyone else is well, and that scally had a good holiday x


----------



## sharan

Scally said:


> Congratulations Time on your pink bump!!!!!!!! Ooooooh now time to shop, the girl clothes are amazing!!!!! x

I agree girls clothes are so pretty! I'm hoping for a pink bump this time. DH is convinced its going to be a blue again but I think not. All my symptoms have been the complete opposite to last time so I'm hoping that's a sign.


----------



## kellie_w

Scrap my last post..... 3 DAYS until my gender scan!!!!

Ashamed to say I have given in and am booked with babybond for Saturday afternoon :)


----------



## Toots4

I have a private gender scan on 3rd July and my anomaly scan on 31st July xx


----------



## Sarahcake

23 days to go...driving myself slightly insane now! I must know now....!


----------



## Scally

kellie_w said:


> Hey everyone, congratulations on all the scans so far!
> 
> I'm soooooo fed up at the moment. Still have morning and dinner sickness, the hip pain at night has started, still can't really feel baby moving much, bump is huge and quite sore and achy it's never going to stop raining and I still have 23 days to find out the gender!
> 
> Waa, sorry I'm in a moany mood today. Think it's to match the weather! hope everyone else is well, and that scally had a good holiday x

You have every right to moan hun! Sickness sounds so bad! 

BUT YAY for scan in 3 days time!!!!!! You needed cheering up!

I had a great holiday thank you, very wet and soggy but still had a great time!

x


----------



## Scally

Welcome Toots4 to the wait! 

Sarahcake- i know what you mean I am going slightly insane too! x


----------



## time

haha kellie i think we are all as impatient as eachother! but it definitely sounds as though you deserve a treat :)

looking forward to finding out what you are all having!


----------



## Inoue

kellie_w said:


> Scrap my last post..... 3 DAYS until my gender scan!!!!
> 
> Ashamed to say I have given in and am booked with babybond for Saturday afternoon :)

Im also with babybond on saturday!! Were scan buddies!! :haha:

Just had my 16 week midwife check and all ok, was in and out quick so im pleased! Xx


----------



## kellie_w

Thanks time, I'm so impatient with everything, third tri in my last pregnancy was awful as I had to be patient, nothing can make those dragging days go any faster. Hoping to join you on team pink!

Hurray, I have a scan buddy as well as a hospital buddy! What time is your scan inoue? 16 week appointment is always such a let down, in and out so quick after looking forward to it for weeks! Scally, are you going to give in to a earlier gender scan? X


----------



## Scally

I keep trying to convince OH to an earlier scan be he is having none of it! 
I havent had my 16 week appointment yet, the MW only come to my local gp once a fortnight, so tried to make an appointment for next wed and she is fully booked already! I am going to Harwich hospital this afternoon for a debriefing of Izzy's labour and what went wrong and what we can do this time so I am going to ask if they can quickly do a 16 week appointment too whilst I'm there! Otherwise its a 25 mile round trip to go another time! 

x


----------



## Inoue

kellie_w said:


> Hurray, I have a scan buddy as well as a hospital buddy! What time is your scan inoue? 16 week appointment is always such a let down, in and out so quick after looking forward to it for weeks!

Mines at 4:10pm in Peterborough Kiddicare centre. Cant wait to see LO again, and hopefully find out what im carrying - if the baby plays ball! Im thinking its a boy and will be very shocked if they say girl! :haha: x


----------



## morri

my 19 to 22 week scan is at 25th of June.


----------



## pops23

Starting to get jealous of all you ladies finding out!! We're staying team yellow but I do really want to know! But I also want it to be a surprise... Hmm!

I've got my mw appt Friday, did you guys get to hear the hb? Xx


----------



## 1eighty

I have an appointment with my doc near my birthday, so 22nd/25th June, he has an U/S in his room and we'll hopefully find out the sex then.

My 20w anomaly scan is on the 11th July!


----------



## Scally

Welcome to the wait morri and 1eighty- i have added you to the list on the first post.

pops23- I had my 16 week appointment yesterday and did get to here the heartbeat, baby was very stubborn at first so she did it again before i left.

I had a birth choices appointment yesterday too and now my brain is fried, can i run it past u ladies?
I had it in my head that i would have an ELCS this time after an emergency one last time, but the MW i saw was very pro VBAC and said I was favourable for a VBAC because it was down to the position my daughter was in rather than my body (she was sunny side up, nose first and hand up by her head!) But I am so unsure I cannot go through what I went through last time- labour for about 14 hours, followed by her being resuscitated twice after a c section, then both of us with infections, me with bladder trauma, and I was so poorly with my infection I had to give up breastfeeding and i was poorly for about 6 weeks. (The main reason for all the trauma was her being so far down the birth canal and have to be pushed back up again). If i go for an ELCS I know what to expect and wont get the trauma i experienced last time, (although might still lose alot of blood like last time and get an infection) but the recovery for a VBAC is so much quicker, but what happens if it goes wrong again and I end up with another EMCS? 

Sorry for all that, I hope you dont mind me asking, i feel so torn! What do you think?

x


----------



## kellie_w

Scally said:


> Welcome to the wait morri and 1eighty- i have added you to the list on the first post.
> 
> pops23- I had my 16 week appointment yesterday and did get to here the heartbeat, baby was very stubborn at first so she did it again before i left.
> 
> I had a birth choices appointment yesterday too and now my brain is fried, can i run it past u ladies?
> I had it in my head that i would have an ELCS this time after an emergency one last time, but the MW i saw was very pro VBAC and said I was favourable for a VBAC because it was down to the position my daughter was in rather than my body (she was sunny side up, nose first and hand up by her head!) But I am so unsure I cannot go through what I went through last time- labour for about 14 hours, followed by her being resuscitated twice after a c section, then both of us with infections, me with bladder trauma, and I was so poorly with my infection I had to give up breastfeeding and i was poorly for about 6 weeks. (The main reason for all the trauma was her being so far down the birth canal and have to be pushed back up again). If i go for an ELCS I know what to expect and wont get the trauma i experienced last time, (although might still lose alot of blood like last time and get an infection) but the recovery for a VBAC is so much quicker, but what happens if it goes wrong again and I end up with another EMCS?
> 
> Sorry for all that, I hope you dont mind me asking, i feel so torn! What do you think?
> 
> x

Wow scally, your birth was horrendous. No wonder your brain is fried :hugs: Luke came out in a unusual position, we both had loads of problems and he was ill in scbu from their mistakes during birth and when I discussed with my midwife she said it was very unusual for babies to come out that way and is very unlikely to happen again. I guess that's the way of looking at it for you, chances are next baby will be in a better position and will come out fine and your birth will be straight forward. I don't really know what to say about emcs as I have never experienced one, it's a hard situation to be in for you and I wish I could help more. I have been offered to go through my labour notes and to discuss what went wrong for us, but I have turned it down. I know it was a epidural that caused everything to go wrong for us and this time I am determined that everything will be fine, I am going to push this baby out on gas and air. Did they give you any recommendations yesterday? X


----------



## Scally

kellie_w said:


> Scally said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the wait morri and 1eighty- i have added you to the list on the first post.
> 
> pops23- I had my 16 week appointment yesterday and did get to here the heartbeat, baby was very stubborn at first so she did it again before i left.
> 
> I had a birth choices appointment yesterday too and now my brain is fried, can i run it past u ladies?
> I had it in my head that i would have an ELCS this time after an emergency one last time, but the MW i saw was very pro VBAC and said I was favourable for a VBAC because it was down to the position my daughter was in rather than my body (she was sunny side up, nose first and hand up by her head!) But I am so unsure I cannot go through what I went through last time- labour for about 14 hours, followed by her being resuscitated twice after a c section, then both of us with infections, me with bladder trauma, and I was so poorly with my infection I had to give up breastfeeding and i was poorly for about 6 weeks. (The main reason for all the trauma was her being so far down the birth canal and have to be pushed back up again). If i go for an ELCS I know what to expect and wont get the trauma i experienced last time, (although might still lose alot of blood like last time and get an infection) but the recovery for a VBAC is so much quicker, but what happens if it goes wrong again and I end up with another EMCS?
> 
> Sorry for all that, I hope you dont mind me asking, i feel so torn! What do you think?
> 
> x
> 
> Wow scally, your birth was horrendous. No wonder your brain is fried :hugs: Luke came out in a unusual position, we both had loads of problems and he was ill in scbu from their mistakes during birth and when I discussed with my midwife she said it was very unusual for babies to come out that way and is very unlikely to happen again. I guess that's the way of looking at it for you, chances are next baby will be in a better position and will come out fine and your birth will be straight forward. I don't really know what to say about emcs as I have never experienced one, it's a hard situation to be in for you and I wish I could help more. I have been offered to go through my labour notes and to discuss what went wrong for us, but I have turned it down. I know it was a epidural that caused everything to go wrong for us and this time I am determined that everything will be fine, I am going to push this baby out on gas and air. Did they give you any recommendations yesterday? XClick to expand...

Oh gosh yours was in an awkward position too, what is it with these naughty babies not doing what they are supposed to do??!! lol. Can i ask why the epidural made yours worse?
The recommendations for possible VBAC would be constant monitoring of me and baby (in case of rupture) and if the baby got itself into an awkward position or any other problems they wont leave me as long as last time it would be straight to theatre. I think I have to keep positive and go for a VBAC providing everything with the pregnancy stays healthy, but i am seeing a consultant at 36 weeks to discuss again as I am a little worried about my scar, it is bigger than most- they said they had to cut me more because of her position and when i asked the MW whether this affects the chances of rupture she glossed over it! 
x


----------



## lambchops

Its such a hard decision that especially after the trauma of last time, the midwife doesnt sound like she was much help just glossing over it! I suppose a lot of it they can gauge the risk by the way the baby ends up laying but that wont be for a bit yet so i suppose in your head you would want to know before to saves you the worry or stress! 

I got a letter off the hospital today to say my bloods show im not rubella immune so i must NOT go near anyone with suspected mumps, measles, or german measles. Im gonna be so scared of everyone!


----------



## Scally

Oh no lambchops about you not being rubella immune! Do you have hand sanitiser? Literally apply all the time when you are out about! Not sure how they are all passed around but worth a shot. i use mine alot after cashpoints, after handling money, i have some at work i use alot after serving customers, I even wipe it down tescos trolleys etc! x


----------



## lambchops

Scally said:


> Oh no lambchops about you not being rubella immune! Do you have hand sanitiser? Literally apply all the time when you are out about! Not sure how they are all passed around but worth a shot. i use mine alot after cashpoints, after handling money, i have some at work i use alot after serving customers, I even wipe it down tescos trolleys etc! x

My mum said she isnt either, she said she got told the same pregnant with my sister and then had the MMR after her then on checking again they said she still wasnt immune. She said i will of had the immunisation at some point but maybe it just hasnt took like hers. I wish sick people wore badges now i'll be afraid of everyone haha im deffo going to invest in some hand sanitiser, i work with the public too so god help me!! :dohh:


----------



## Scally

You would hope if people/kids were ill with mumps, german measles or measles they wont be out in public, but thats not always a guarantee, where do you work? Get lots of hand sanitiser! x


----------



## lambchops

I work for a bank so i come into contact with allsorts ha, people are forever bringing their sick kids in, and im bad enough normally. Ive never had chicken pox ever and the other month some lady was like aw ive brought him in cos he's off school with chicken pox and i was like niiiiiice, get away from me!!


----------



## Scally

grrrrr, you feel like spraying some dettol at them! I get it in the shop, ask someone how they are, and they tell you about their rather unpleasant tummy bug etc etc, i dont even wait for them to leave, i stand there sanitising my hands! x


----------



## lambchops

Haha thats the worst isnt it when youve had someone all about you, talking and breathing on you then they tell you something like that and youre like 'rahhhh go away now!!' in your head! im like aww *hold breath* mmm'in and nodding till i can leave the situation! and now im pregnant im even worse, deffo going to be on measles watch for the next 5 months!


----------



## kellie_w

Scally: I think what has been recommended is good, try your best for vbac, but at least you can be mentally prepared that you may have to go emcs again. It's good to see this time you will be constantly monitored and they should act quicker so things do go more smoothly for you. It's still scary though isn't it as you just don't know what to expect in childbirth. Wouldn't it be amazing to just have one of these simple births like you see on one born every minute? I remember this girl who had a water birth, she looked all stunning in her bikini with her hair all up and had the easiest birth and looked fabulous after too. That's what I want!! My epidural was a disaster, Luke was back to back an the pain was unbelievable. My midwife highly recommended a epidural which I said in my birth plan no way but I took her advice and accepted it. It did nothing for ages, so they upped the strength until I was completely numb from the waist down. Was lovely to not be in pain, but I could feel nothing when it came to push and ended up with ventouse and forceps. As he was in the wrong position, Luke came out forehead first, instead of his head being tucked in so the ventouse cap tore open his head open as it was placed on the wrong part of the head. The cut got infected, he ended up in scbu where they struggled to bring the infection level down, was awful seeing my tiny baby boy suffering as I had given in to the pain. I still blame myself now. He wouldn't breastfeed as he was so distressed and in pain so I failed at that too. I had a episitomy and also tore, and the catheter damaged my bladder, I couldn't wee and had urine retention to the point my bladder nearly burst. So definitely no epidural for me this time, I can't put another baby through that! 

How long did it take for you to recover from your c section? Just curious as I was cut and stitched so much the pain after was horrendous, walking, sitting, laying... It was constant, tmi but felt like a tampon of barbed wire. When I was in scbu, there was another lady who had a section the same day I gave birth and she was nearly recovered and in no pain while I was still hobbling and in agony. Was she just lucky? I know yours was different as you had a awful time but how long before the pain let's up? 

Lambchop, sorry to hear about you not being immune to rubella, what a worry. Are you behind a plastic screen in the bank you work? If so least it's a bit of protection against the public. I loved my hand sanitized when I worked in a shop, inside people's sweaty phones.... Eewww! But as scally said, that kind of illness, people should stay at home x


----------



## Scally

kellie_w said:


> Scally: I think what has been recommended is good, try your best for vbac, but at least you can be mentally prepared that you may have to go emcs again. It's good to see this time you will be constantly monitored and they should act quicker so things do go more smoothly for you. It's still scary though isn't it as you just don't know what to expect in childbirth. Wouldn't it be amazing to just have one of these simple births like you see on one born every minute? I remember this girl who had a water birth, she looked all stunning in her bikini with her hair all up and had the easiest birth and looked fabulous after too. That's what I want!! My epidural was a disaster, Luke was back to back an the pain was unbelievable. My midwife highly recommended a epidural which I said in my birth plan no way but I took her advice and accepted it. It did nothing for ages, so they upped the strength until I was completely numb from the waist down. Was lovely to not be in pain, but I could feel nothing when it came to push and ended up with ventouse and forceps. As he was in the wrong position, Luke came out forehead first, instead of his head being tucked in so the ventouse cap tore open his head open as it was placed on the wrong part of the head. The cut got infected, he ended up in scbu where they struggled to bring the infection level down, was awful seeing my tiny baby boy suffering as I had given in to the pain. I still blame myself now. He wouldn't breastfeed as he was so distressed and in pain so I failed at that too. I had a episitomy and also tore, and the catheter damaged my bladder, I couldn't wee and had urine retention to the point my bladder nearly burst. So definitely no epidural for me this time, I can't put another baby through that!
> 
> How long did it take for you to recover from your c section? Just curious as I was cut and stitched so much the pain after was horrendous, walking, sitting, laying... It was constant, tmi but felt like a tampon of barbed wire. When I was in scbu, there was another lady who had a section the same day I gave birth and she was nearly recovered and in no pain while I was still hobbling and in agony. Was she just lucky? I know yours was different as you had a awful time but how long before the pain let's up?
> 
> Lambchop, sorry to hear about you not being immune to rubella, what a worry. Are you behind a plastic screen in the bank you work? If so least it's a bit of protection against the public. I loved my hand sanitized when I worked in a shop, inside people's sweaty phones.... Eewww! But as scally said, that kind of illness, people should stay at home x

Gosh your birth sounds horrendous too! I honestly think they do ventouse/forceps when they really should be doing a c section, i think the ventouse on Izzys head (again wrong part of head because of her position) caused alot of her problems when she was a baby. I am tempted to refuse them this time, if the baby is stuck I want a c section. 
The pain of the c section I got over very quickly- i was up the next day showering and yes it was painful but as long as I took the pain killers they recommended I was fine, and within a week i was walking to the shops etc, mind u the drive home from the hospital i remember being agony! That was the worst pain i felt with it. The scar and that healed great it was all the other complications that took ages! 
x


----------



## time

i am also not immune to rubella, despite having the vaccine a few years ago! My midwife told me that a lot of women just never accept the vaccine, and so even when i have it after birth i will probably still not be immune!!!

i am seriously stressing out about it as i own a shop and work there full time, we get all sorts of sick people in and the other day a woman brought her little girl in with chicken pox, which apparently is really dangerous for pregnant women if you are not immune to rubella!!! I stood way back and wapped out the hand sanitiser (have a massive bottle under the counter, along with room spray for the customers who stink haha)


----------



## Inoue

Sicky people suck :(. I work in Dental and the amount of pt's we get that are coughing there lungs up and have coldsore, Hepititis, etc etc its a nightmare! Im contantly using Hibi solution to disinfect myself. 

On a side note: 1 day till my 16w scan :happydance: x


----------



## lambchops

Aww is this a private scan or a hospital one? ive got my twin clinics first appt next wedand im hoping i get a lil scan there too cant wait to see them again!


----------



## Inoue

Im paying for a private scan :blush:. I really wanted to see LO again, the HB is SO clear now on the doppler, baby must be having a huge growth spurt. Congrats on your twins! Next Wednesday will fly by :happydance: x


----------



## lambchops

Aw so are you going to try find out what youre having? isnt it 16weeks when you can? I wish i could have a lil scan every week i love them!


----------



## Inoue

Yeh, were going to find out. Im 99.9% sure its a boy and will be very suprised if they say girl :haha:. Ill be near 17 weeks when i have scan on Saturday but private clinics will see you for gender scan from 16 weeks till 22 weeks. So exciting! x


----------



## kellie_w

Hehe 1 day scan buddy!!!! I'm so so excited! I was sure I was team pink, but now I am thinking I'm blue for the second time. I can't wait, shopping to do after! X


----------



## lambchops

It is! Me and OH decided we werent going to find out but now weve been shopping and seen some bits and we want to be able to start getting some cute bits he said we can find out if i want so im half undecided. I want to know, but i dont, so we might find out but keep it secret.


----------



## Scally

Not long for your scans now Inoue and kellie-w! What time are they? How exciting! I am working tomorrow but will see if I can have a sneaky peak on here during the day on my phone!
I hope you got fun things planned after your scan kellie and not painting like the last one! Shop shop shop? x


----------



## Inoue

Just another day to get through kellie!! God I hope work goes quick :p. My appt is at 4:10pm so probably get home about 5:30-6 to post news - as my scan is in the kiddicare centre I think I will just have to buy a little blue or pink suit :happydance: x


----------



## Scally

i think a little shopping afterwards is in order Inoue! x


----------



## kellie_w

Hey girls.... Arggggggg tomorrow!!!!!! 

Yes, I am so excited! Mines at 3.10, I wanted as early as possible but this was the only one available so tomorrow is going to be a long day! How did you guess scally?! Shopping it will be though oh has said no, he will soon change his mind. As much as I badly want a girl, I have accepted now that baby prob is a boy, that feeling is getting stronger which means I'll be off to h&m to buy little jeans! 16 days for you to wait, it's coming round quick now!

Be watching for your update inoue! I'll update on my phone when I'm out xxx


----------



## Scally

Are you having the scan done in Chelmsford? I had one done in the last pregnancy with Babybond there and they were fantastic! You definitely need to go shopping whether its a boy or girl, stuff the OH he can stay in the car! lol x


----------



## kellie_w

Yes it's at babybond, we went there last time also and although the scan pictures weren't great and they didn't show us the 4d freeview as they couldn't get baby's face they were right about the gender so that's all that matters! Going to try my luck for a lakeside visit after :) x


----------



## Scally

oooooh Lakeside visit after sounds like an AMAZING idea, all open late so you can shop loads and then have a Burger King when you are feeling tired! hahaha! x


----------



## chelle81

24th July for my 20 week, finding out the sex I wanted a surprise originally but cant wait that long!! Lol xx


----------



## Beankeeper

We're having an anomaly scan on 22nd, but we don't plan on finding out the gender. I'm really trying to resist & stay team yellow!


----------



## Scally

Welcome to the wait Chelle81 and Beankeeper- I will add you both to the list, Beankeeper is yours the 22nd July? x


----------



## Beankeeper

Scally said:


> Welcome to the wait Chelle81 and Beankeeper- I will add you both to the list, Beankeeper is yours the 22nd July? x

D'oh! I misread the topic & thought this was for June, haha. Yes, mine is 22nd June


----------



## Scally

I'll put you down for 22nd June, we have some June ladies in here too! Its all about the waiting! x


----------



## pops23

Beankeeper said:


> We're having an anomaly scan on 22nd, but we don't plan on finding out the gender. I'm really trying to resist & stay team yellow!

I'm staying Team Yellow!! keep strong :haha:

Just had my MW appt and heard the heartbeat, all is well with bean, HB was 150! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Scally

Yay for hearing the heartbeat at your mw app! x


----------



## Inoue

Welcome all new members :flower:

Weve got some nice people on here, we should stay in contact after our scans! :haha:. Envoius that your scan is an hour earlier Kellie!! :hissy: and you'll have access to wifi in Lakeside to give us your results ~ Jealous!! :rofl: x


----------



## Scally

We should definitely keep in contact after! We do have some lovely people on here! 
X


----------



## ellekyte

had scan today. Everything appears to be ok  but didn't find out gender :-( gutted. I know it will be a surprise etc but i'm a planner at heart.... all was over very quick, strange to think that is it now....


----------



## lambchops

ellekyte said:


> had scan today. Everything appears to be ok  but didn't find out gender :-( gutted. I know it will be a surprise etc but i'm a planner at heart.... all was over very quick, strange to think that is it now....

Didnt they offer you it? or are you team yellow? Mine seems sooooo far away yet still another month an a bit :cry:


----------



## pops23

It will be a lovely surprise sweetheart, don't be sad, just get excited for the best surprise of your life! xxxx


----------



## kellie_w

Inoue said:


> Welcome all new members :flower:
> 
> Weve got some nice people on here, we should stay in contact after our scans! :haha:. Envoius that your scan is an hour earlier Kellie!! :hissy: and you'll have access to wifi in Lakeside to give us your results ~ Jealous!! :rofl: x

Hehe, dh has said yes to lakeside so yep shopping, burger king and free wifi for me!! We def should keep in touch, this time for me first and second tri have been really friendly, Im normally a thread killer! any ideas for a thread title? I guess we have this one until the end of July anyhow. 

Hello to all the new ladies :flower: welcome to the waiting! Xx


----------



## Scally

kellie_w said:


> Inoue said:
> 
> 
> Welcome all new members :flower:
> 
> Weve got some nice people on here, we should stay in contact after our scans! :haha:. Envoius that your scan is an hour earlier Kellie!! :hissy: and you'll have access to wifi in Lakeside to give us your results ~ Jealous!! :rofl: x
> 
> Hehe, dh has said yes to lakeside so yep shopping, burger king and free wifi for me!! We def should keep in touch, this time for me first and second tri have been really friendly, Im normally a thread killer! any ideas for a thread title? I guess we have this one until the end of July anyhow.
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies :flower: welcome to the waiting! XxClick to expand...

Love it- Burger King too! I am normally a thread killer too! What about if we start a july scan buddies thread or something like that in the pregnancy buddies section? x


----------



## Inoue

^^ That sounds like a great idea! By the time July has come by, the group should be completed with members so if everyone agree's then maybe start a new thread at the end of July. I also have extra scans in September and October :haha: x

19 hours till our scans Kellie!! :wohoo: ---> wish my DH was as excited as this guy! x


----------



## kellie_w

The day is here! Less than 12 hours til we know inoue! I woke at 4am this morning, had that child Christmas excitement feeling, oh was snoring like a pig thanks to his bad hayfever so spent the next 2 hours on the sofa before Luke got up. I'm so tired, i worry about coping with getting up through the night with a newborn and having a early rising toddler! Managed to fit in a dream that I was expecting a girl, that's a dream that won't ever come true though I don't think, is the theory you dream one and you actually having the other? Good luck today inoue!! Xxx


----------



## Scally

Good luck kellie-w and Inoue! I will keep my fingers crossed for a pink bump for you kellie! God help your OH and shopping if it is!!!!!!! I will sneak on my phone later at work, waiting for your update! Thinking of you, how exciting! x


----------



## pops23

Good luck guys! Hope babies are both looking wonderful and healthy! Xx


----------



## Inoue

Todays the day!! :yipee: 

Been running around the house cleaning it up so not had a chance to sit down and get excited (i want to feel like a kid at christmas!). DH is at work aswell so had no one to chat too. 

Hope you manage to get on the phone later to check scally :happydance:

Good luck Kellie!! xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Good luck guys having their scan today!! Jealous!! 

I had a scan last night on delivery suite, long story short lost some fluid they wernt happy with the sound off (wasn't amniotic fluid so alls good) got a scan whilst there from a lovely doctor who tried her hardest to find out the sex for me but I had drank some coke like 30 minutes prior and my baba was bouncing all over the place!!

She managed to get a very quick potty shot though and I think I saw a winky lol there was no 3 white lines that I'm certain of and for the rest of the scan she was saying he! 

Just under 3 weeks now to go!


----------



## kellie_w

Well, after a hour wait and then a baby with legs up, belly down, cord between legs we finally got some movement and our son proudly showed his bits. Yep, another boy for me! Wasn't very pleased with how hard she was pressing on my belly, I'm now paranoid for any bleeding. Went to buy some boy bits but found absolutely nothing I like and too tired to go lakeside so shopping is waiting! X


----------



## Inoue

Congratulations on a baby boy Kellie!!! :happydance:. Sorry they pressed hard on your tummy, mine kind of did the same and i had to keep wiggling to move baby which then i had to see poor LO lay on its head/upside down/backwards etc. Ill probably check little HB before bed just to make sure she's ok. I wouldnt worry about possibility of bleeding, just stay rested for the rest of the day and the 'uncomfort' will subside. For me, we got a very clear potty shot after a couple of mins and......


WERE HAVING A GIRL!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

:pink::pink::pink:


----------



## Scally

Oooooh sarahcake- sneaky peak at a he???? Glad it wasn't your waters, must have been scary! x

kellie_w- congratulations for your little boy! What a lovely little playmate for your son! Grrr to her pushing too hard, I am sure you'll be fine hun. Did you have your Burger king though? Bottoms to shopping, Sainsburys and next tend to have the nicest boy clothes.

Inoue- congratulations for your girl! Did you get an outfit? 

How exciting for you both, I did see your updates earlier but didnt have chance to write as had work, then a friend's 40th birthday party then another friends wedding party- now at home and shattered!

x


----------



## pops23

Congrats ladies! One of each, totally lovely! 

Sorry to hear experience was a bit rubbish but so pleased you managed to find out the genders! Xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Yay congrats on your little boy and little girlie! Lovely news! 

Yeah was a little sneak peak, the doctor tried so hard to get baby to stay in one place to check properly but wow that was one bouncy and hyper child! She scanned me for a good 20 minutes too! Cannot fault them. In an hour and a half I had seen a lovely midwife, had an internal exam (lovely...) and a scan and was sent home. 

Still sure I saw a little boy part though... Time shall tell!


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you girls, and congratulations inoue on expecting a girl! 

I feel bad putting this in writing, but when I was told boy, I did feel a surge of disappointment. I so wanted a girl, I'm extremely close to my mum and I want that with my own daughter. This is our last baby so I guess it was that immediate feeling of I'm never ever going to have that mother daughter relationship. But you know, as soon as I saw that baby in 4d, that bond was there, every bit of disappointment went. I'm going to have a another gorgeous little boy and if he is as wonderful as my son, I'm going to be a very lucky mummy!! Xx


----------



## Scally

kellie_w said:


> Thank you girls, and congratulations inoue on expecting a girl!
> 
> I feel bad putting this in writing, but when I was told boy, I did feel a surge of disappointment. I so wanted a girl, I'm extremely close to my mum and I want that with my own daughter. This is our last baby so I guess it was that immediate feeling of I'm never ever going to have that mother daughter relationship. But you know, as soon as I saw that baby in 4d, that bond was there, every bit of disappointment went. I'm going to have a another gorgeous little boy and if he is as wonderful as my son, I'm going to be a very lucky mummy!! Xx

That is understandable kellie, dont feel bad about your initial feelings, i would have felt the same if i didnt get a girl. I am so pleased your disappointment went when you saw the baby in 4D. Your little boy will be very excited to have a brother to play with! x


----------



## Inoue

Ditto what scally said Kellie. This will most likely be our only child due to poor pregnancies and me not wanting a big family so I will never get to feel a connection with a little boy, and I hear there gorgeous to there mommies :cloud9:. A little bit of disappointment doesnt make you a bad person hun, im glad they went 4D so you could see and connect with him. My LO was a bug and kept hiding her face but we managed to get a snap shot near the end. 
Is your stomach feeling a little better now after the scan? Would you be able to post any pics that we can coo over :blush: x


----------



## Inoue

Not great quality apart from the potty shot but nevermind! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120617_092949.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20120617_093330.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20120617_093339.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20120617_093508.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20120617_092148.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Scally

Love the little outift Inoue! x


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you scally and inoue :hugs:

I feel like the worst person for even feeling like that, I'm so so lucky to be having another baby, it was a long struggle to conceive 1 so to be having another is a miracle! The pictures we got given are pretty appalling to be honest, there is another thread on here by another lady who went to babybond yesterday and it's the same for us, we saw some amazing views, but all the pictures taken are really unclear. We have one good 4d one though, a clear potty shot and 4 identical 2d and I got the gender which is all that matters anyhow! I'll load a few pics later. We now are deciding on a name, I had a girls name but boys I have nothing! Any names picked from anyone else? X


----------



## kellie_w

Ohhh love the outfit!! So cute!! Your shots are def better than mine x


----------



## Inoue

Cant wait to see your pics :happydance:. We had a boys name already picked: Harrison. Now were stuck like you trying to find the oppisite sex name! We do have one girl name we like, but im not sure whether it should be used in English term. Me and DH went to Tokyo, Japan for our honeymoon and we now regard it as our second home, we fell in love with the name: Reimi; which means in Japanese 'bell beauty' or 'free spirit'. What do you guys think? I can see my parents thinking "what the hell?!" but im not sure we should care what they think. What do you guys think of the name? Our last name is Simpson so ---? Reimi Margaret Simpson...

Have you got any boy names kicking around Kellie that your unsure of? 

How is everyone elce doing?? xxxx


----------



## Scally

Thats a lovely name Inoue, how would u pronounce it? so unusual and such a lovely meaning. 

We have on our short list of girl names- Jessica, Esme and Poppy and just one for a boy- Jake- will find out what name it may be in 15 days!!!!! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Thanks scally :hugs:. Its pronounced "Ray-me". They are gorgeous name's youve picked out there, do you think you may be carrying a boy or a girl? xx


----------



## kellie_w

Ohhh I love reimi, so unusual and pretty and lovely that it means so much to you. Def go for it! I love poppy scally, and I love Jake but that our cats name so was out for us! Can't wait to find out what you are having! After a whole morning of discussion we have decided on Oliver Steven, it was down to Oliver or Frankie and as much as I love Frankie firstly it reminds me too much of x factor idiot and secondly it's a lovely baby name but not really adult, I could see him being called frank which I hate! Steven is my husbands dads name, so each of our boys has their grandads name as their middle name. Our girls name was tayla-mae which I adore! X


----------



## Inoue

Oliver Steven is a gorgeous name. I have a little nephew called Oliver :). Whats your other son called? 
Im glad you both like Reimi, its a name we and DH love but i just dont know if i have the balls to use it :haha:. 
Is anyone elce seem to be wishing there time away? Im 17 weeks tomorrow and i feel like im in limbo, i so want to skip this stage and go onto the 30w+ section! x



Ps: Thanks scally for updating first page with little :pink: or :blue: ~ so cute! x


----------



## lambchops

Deffo have the balls to use it, how many Reimi s do you know, none, its different but its such a beautiful name to have an an individual, its not like your calling her something crazy stand out different, plus it has its own personal meaning to you and your OH, i think you'll kick yourself at a later date if you settle for something else! 

Im loving Oliver Steven too! Me and OH have compiled a list of names for our twins and cos we dont know what they are yet we've picked both out boy and girl names and Oliver is on our shortlist. We're toying with the idea of Ollie instead of the full Oliver, or Oliver and we'd call him Ollie of we had a boy in there. 

If we have a boy he's definately having Michael in his middle name as thats my dads name. My grandad who passed away just after Christmas was called John but since he was a little boy everyone called him Sonny. I didnt even know he was actually called John for real till a few years ago haha Sonny was always his name, so we're liking that too but its on out possible list! If we had 2 boys i dunno if Ollie and Sonny would be too much of an 'E' sounding combination or whether it goes well.


----------



## Inoue

Thanks lambchops :friends: ~ i have a funny feeling your words will ring true in a few years time if i dont go with my heart. My mum is always asking if we have names picked out, but i think i will tell her im not saying anything till birth as she can do jack about it when the times comes.

Are you planning to find out if there both boys on 25th July? To me, Ollie and Sonny runs well of my tongue, not to E in my opinion. Your grandad will be happily looking down on you with his awesome name :winkwink: xx


----------



## kellie_w

Baby facing to the right, arm up by face
https://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h376/kellielouisebill1981/kellie2/ddec82e8.jpg
Where the flash is, look to 5 o clock for potty shot! Don't think any denying that's a boy!
https://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h376/kellielouisebill1981/kellie2/ce8f0533.jpg


----------



## Inoue

:shock: .... That is deffinatly a boy!!

Gorgeous first picture, my LO arms were up around her head aswell so it must be a comfortable position for baby! x


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you for the positives about my name choice! We will also use Ollie for short, my other sons name is Luke David, Luke was the only boys name I like so was hard to think of another! I currently love luca, but can't have Luke and luca! I agree with lambchops, inoue you will regret not using it, don't worry about what anyone else says. Your daughter will grow up with a unique name which is so special to her mummy and daddy. Ollie and sonny are beautiful and go so well together, I have a nephew called sonny :) 

Time has definitely stood still, 18 weeks yesterday, the half way point is in sight but after that.... 20 more weeks!!! Arggggg!!! X


----------



## kayyheyy

My early gender scan (private) is July 16th! :)


----------



## Scally

Inoue- Definitely go for Reimi, it is so beautiful! 
I think I am having a boy, my cravings are so different to what i had with my daughter, and i have constantly had a boy vibe but saying that i had a girl dream the other night!
I am constantly wishing time away too, just so desperate to get to 20 weeks and beyond!

kellie_w- haha to Jake the cat, you best not use that then! Our surname is Jordan and I think Jake Jordan sounds so cool! Oliver Steven is a lovely name! 

Lambchops- I think Ollie and Sonny go well together.

Welcome to the wait kayyheyy I will add your gender scan to the first post x


----------



## pops23

Our girls name is Arya or Ivy, and Logan for a boy. Seeing as we're not finding out we have a long time to decide!

I think all the names you've chosen are gorgeous! Xxx


----------



## 1eighty

Update!

We moved the doc's appointment up as we want to get the ball rolling on moving to the UK. He reckons that my back pain is nothing to be overly worried about, may or may not be that pelvic wotzit thingy but if it is it isn't as severe as it could be, so we should be ok.

Had us a quick scan, troll was playing "crouching tiger, hidden baby", sitting very low down.... but.... both me and DH saw three white lines. So we are tentatively team :pink: until proven otherwise!

:cloud9:


----------



## momiji

20 week scan for me on the 24th of July! This pregnancy seems to be going pretty quick for me compared to last time! x


----------



## time

congratulations on your baby girl inoue and another beautiful boy for you kellie! i was so expecting a boy that when we found out we were having a girl we were both so shocked and even after all this time i am finding it hard to come to terms with! think it may take a while to realise it IS a girl.. i still say 'he' all the time and i still think of boys names!! 
it makes no sense as my whole life i wanted a little girl but i think it's just the fact that you think it is one sex for 16 weeks and grow attached to the thought of it!!

we have such a long list of baby names and we are getting no closer to making a decision.. would really really appreciate your input ladies!!

here is the poll i started to get some opinions on my names :)


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1051951-help-baby-names.html



everyone we have asked in our families only like isabelle but i just can't see baby being called that.. ideally we want two names to be able to choose from when baby is born but i don't want a list as long as my arm and no idea what to call her haha!!!


----------



## Scally

pops23- yours are lovely names, you are like us just have one for a boy!

1eighty- Congratulations on your pink bump! I hope your back pain doesnt get any worse, back pain is horrible, did he think its spd? Could it get worse? Is there anything they can do to help?

Welcome to momiji- your daughter is about the same age as mine, I think the pregnancy goes a bit faster when u r running around after a toddler!

time- seriously loving your girl names! We have Poppy on our list too, I will have a vote but I think they are all lovely. I have a niece called Ava and one named Daisy! Such gorgeous names!

x


----------



## Inoue

Welcome to the new members!! :flower:

I'll check out your thread in a moment time ~ such a hard choice picking names! I had a fit today as i was on google (yeh, devil) and saw that some people's babys changed sex on the 20w scan compared to earlier ones, can you guys look at my potty shot a page back and confirm it with me and calm me down. My husband thinks im going gaga! :haha: x


----------



## jessjones118

i'm having my 20 week scan July Friday 13th :) @ 8:45am, will be finding out the sex :)


----------



## Scally

Inoue- have looked at your potty shots, it definitely looks like a girl! I can understand that panic I think i'll always have that little doubt after they have told me the sex!

Welcome to the wait jessjones118- thats going to be a lucky day for you! I'll add your date to the first post x


----------



## 1eighty

Scally said:


> 1eighty- Congratulations on your pink bump! I hope your back pain doesnt get any worse, back pain is horrible, did he think its spd? Could it get worse? Is there anything they can do to help?

SPD is what I thought it was, yeah. I want to try and get a support band and he's just told me to take paracetamol and rest. It feels like I need one of those cushions you get for piles :blush: my tailbone huuuurts.

We'll see what happens when we get to the UK. :happydance:


----------



## Inoue

Thanks scally :friends:. Its like a little gremlin living in your head ready to put doubts in at every turn. Arrrr! Nope.... Its DEFINITELY a girl. By 17w I should of saw a winky instead of 3 clear white lines, and there wasnt :haha:. 

Congrats to your :pink: bump 1eighty, good to have you in the UK!!! 

Hope everyone elce is doing well! Xx


----------



## Scally

1eighty- when are you hoping to move and where? x


----------



## Scally

Hows everyone doing? 

11 more days until my scan!!!!! 

x


----------



## Inoue

^^ Awesome :happydance:. The days will fly by! When I wake up 2moz it will be 18 days to my 20 week scan. Were both on countdown!! Lol :) x


----------



## pops23

I can't believe I'm 18 weeks today, time is going quickly now! My 20 week scan is in 18 days.. as we're not finding out the sex I'm more worried about them finding other things.. really hope Bean is lovely and healthy xxx


----------



## time

i know i feel like the last few weeks have flown by! we will soon be half way there!

only 14 days until my anomaly scan! very nervous as you forget about them looking for things wrong with baby but now it's getting closer i am getting more and more nervous!


----------



## pops23

I know! they go into such detail, hopefully all will be ok! xxx


----------



## Scally

The 20 week scan is so in depth, i know beforehand I will be a wreck, the same as i was for my 12 week scan but at the moment I am still on the countdown! lol x


----------



## kellie_w

Hi ladies, how are you all? I think time has stood still at the moment, next Saturday is my half way point, Its taken forever! Im also getting nervous about my 20 week scan, baby seemed well formed in my gender scan but I can't help but worry. Also concerned they will say I'm having a girl!! 

Are you feeling any better scally? X


----------



## Inoue

Im feeling the same as you Kellie. Im excited but also bricking it about 20 week scan, also had visions that my little lady has grown a winky! :shock: (maybe I shouldn't of brought pink clothes already). Must feel nice to be at midway point, im 17 days off from being halfway and I cant wait. When is your scan Kellie? Im on phone so cant look at front page till I post this.
A few random Q from me for discussion: Do you recon its ok to home dye your hair? Are you feeling any little movements yet? Are your dreams as horrid and twisted as mine!? Lol. I punched DH in arm this morning as I had such a real dream where he said he didnt want anything to do with me or baby because of a girl on FB! Couldnt sleep again afterwards :nope: xx


----------



## kellie_w

Inoue said:


> Im feeling the same as you Kellie. Im excited but also bricking it about 20 week scan, also had visions that my little lady has grown a winky! :shock: (maybe I shouldn't of brought pink clothes already). Must feel nice to be at midway point, im 17 days off from being halfway and I cant wait. When is your scan Kellie? Im on phone so cant look at front page till I post this.
> A few random Q from me for discussion: Do you recon its ok to home dye your hair? Are you feeling any little movements yet? Are your dreams as horrid and twisted as mine!? Lol. I punched DH in arm this morning as I had such a real dream where he said he didnt want anything to do with me or baby because of a girl on FB! Couldnt sleep again afterwards :nope: xx

Hehe, see I keep thinking maybe it was the cord between baby's legs, doubtful from my pictures but I still think it could be possible! Your can def looks all girl to me, I have brought a few bits too but fortunately it's all summer stuff in the shops so we can't buy too much. My scan is the 5th July, again a late one at 3.20. I'm not sure about dying hair, I always have highlights so it's safe as the bleach never touches my scalp. I think you would be best talking to a hairdresser though I'm sure that it's the first trimester that you have to be careful. I was going to ask about movements, I have a couple of days where I feel lots of tapping from 5 til about 9pm and then nothing for around 5 days. Im so glad I have my Doppler to check in on those quiet days. Baby is near my belly button now, can't wait to feel those big movements! I haven't had any weird dreams yet, though I just finished fifty shades of grey this morning, so don't mind some christian grey dreams! :haha: xx


----------



## Scally

Hey kellie! I am feeling alot better thank u, still a little odd, but so much better, seems to be a 48 hour thing thankfully! I am intrigued about 50 shades of grey.... might have to buy! 
Inoue- Oh yes i have very disturbing dreams, i wake up very cross with my OH sometimes as he has had an affair in my sleep! As kellie said i would check with a hairdresser about the hair dye. I have felt movements but not consistently, some days i get lots, and others none. Thankfully i have a doppler to check too x


----------



## Inoue

:haha:, glad im not the only one waking up hating my DH for a second! Your lucky Kellie! Im also gettting movements but happen probably every other day. I usually get them when im laying on my side ready to sleep but i did feel LO today when sat downstairs. Such a wierd and wonderful feeling ~ im more excited for when the proper kicks start :). 
Im probably leave off dying hair, i cant afford salon so would be home use. Ive heard horror stories of blonde dye going more ginge and brown go more red so i may leave it untill day after labour! lol. Just hate feeling and looking like a mess x


----------



## Scally

I heard that about hair dye that your hair can react to it differently and go a totally different colour! I wish i could dye mine, this baby is making me grey already! I first noticed a grey hair when i first got pregnant and now they are multiplying! x


----------



## kellie_w

Wow, I must be a lot older then you girls, I had my first grey hair at 16, though since having Luke it has sped up a lot, that's why I keep my hair blonde, It hides te huge amount of grey hair I have! My hairdresser did warn me about the effect pregnancy has on hair colour, although I'm banned by dh from ever dying my hair at home again. The past 2 times I decided to go back to dark I ended up ginger and it cost so much to put right professionally again!

Glad to hear you are better scally, it's really scary when faced with something like that, especially when you have a toddler to look after x


----------



## Scally

kellie_w said:


> Wow, I must be a lot older then you girls, I had my first grey hair at 16, though since having Luke it has sped up a lot, that's why I keep my hair blonde, It hides te huge amount of grey hair I have! My hairdresser did warn me about the effect pregnancy has on hair colour, although I'm banned by dh from ever dying my hair at home again. The past 2 times I decided to go back to dark I ended up ginger and it cost so much to put right professionally again!
> 
> Glad to hear you are better scally, it's really scary when faced with something like that, especially when you have a toddler to look after x


Oh dear to your hair dying! I doubt you are older than me I am sure I am classed as a "mature mother" haha! 

Thank you, it hasnt been pleasant, I am mostly ok, but struggle driving as it makes me feel so ill afterwards! 

Hows everyone getting on? A week today I have my scan!!!! woohoo!

I have got to go for my GD test on Thursday, I really really dont want it, I hate blood tests and now I have to have two! I always have sugar in my urine, always, from when i can remember, and I have had sooooo many diabetes tests but never had it. But of course the MW want to be thorough, wish i had the guts to refuse it! 

x


----------



## Scally

Ooooooh Beankeeper how did the scan go? And destynibaby? 

Morri has hers today- good luck!!!!! 

x


----------



## 1eighty

Scally said:


> 1eighty- when are you hoping to move and where? x

We've got a few prospective dates lined up, 2 in August, 6 in September. The last date in September puts me at 32 weeks dead on and is pretty much the latest I can travel with one of the two airlines we're going with. If it weren't for the cats we'd be booked and packing already :p but they are part of our little family too and we're not leaving them behind. Animals are as much of a commitment as kids imho, not just for picking up and putting down at one's convenience. Besides, they're awesome entertainment value.

We'll be moving from living with his parents to living with my mum :p she doesn't use the upstairs of her house (North-East of Scotland, near a little place called Elgin) so we'll just squat there until we can get a place of our own sorted out, or at least until we know where we're going next... we might be able to move to Malta at some point, it all depends on jobs, really.

Just started with the OJ craving, and bump is more pronounced (though still looks like pudge to me). I would really like my 20w scan sooner than it's been booked for, but DH refuses to change it :p prolly for the best, le sigh.

How is everyone?


----------



## Scally

1eighty said:


> Scally said:
> 
> 
> 1eighty- when are you hoping to move and where? x
> 
> We've got a few prospective dates lined up, 2 in August, 6 in September. The last date in September puts me at 32 weeks dead on and is pretty much the latest I can travel with one of the two airlines we're going with. If it weren't for the cats we'd be booked and packing already :p but they are part of our little family too and we're not leaving them behind. Animals are as much of a commitment as kids imho, not just for picking up and putting down at one's convenience. Besides, they're awesome entertainment value.
> 
> We'll be moving from living with his parents to living with my mum :p she doesn't use the upstairs of her house (North-East of Scotland, near a little place called Elgin) so we'll just squat there until we can get a place of our own sorted out, or at least until we know where we're going next... we might be able to move to Malta at some point, it all depends on jobs, really.
> 
> Just started with the OJ craving, and bump is more pronounced (though still looks like pudge to me). I would really like my 20w scan sooner than it's been booked for, but DH refuses to change it :p prolly for the best, le sigh.
> 
> How is everyone?Click to expand...

My gosh thats a lot to sort out! And perhaps Malta too, wow!

Ewww to OJ cant go near it at the moment! Mine still looks like pudge ish, i cant believe how big i look all round, i have put on a stone which probably doesnt help! 

So long to wait for 20 week scan, I am so desperate for mine now! I am making lots of plans for afterwards eg what shops I want to visit as they have nice gender specific clothing! haha! 

x


----------



## time

bet you are all soooo excited for your scans!!
i just looked at john lewis online and omg their clothes are beautiful!! pretty expensive but for the odd outfit they are gorgeous! i have treated my little princess to a few nice outfits in 6 months sort of size as all i really have is all in ones for the first few months!

i am looking a lot rounder these days.. it mostly looks like a baby bump but depends how i'm sitting and what i've eaten! i've put on 13lbs which i don't know if that's too much and i don't see my midwife for another 2 weeks! they don't tend to weigh you here in the UK so i didn't know for a long time i had even put any weight on as i don't have scales! snook onto my MIL's and got the shock of my life haha!!!


----------



## Scally

time said:


> bet you are all soooo excited for your scans!!
> i just looked at john lewis online and omg their clothes are beautiful!! pretty expensive but for the odd outfit they are gorgeous! i have treated my little princess to a few nice outfits in 6 months sort of size as all i really have is all in ones for the first few months!
> 
> i am looking a lot rounder these days.. it mostly looks like a baby bump but depends how i'm sitting and what i've eaten! i've put on 13lbs which i don't know if that's too much and i don't see my midwife for another 2 weeks! they don't tend to weigh you here in the UK so i didn't know for a long time i had even put any weight on as i don't have scales! snook onto my MIL's and got the shock of my life haha!!!

Oooooh will have a look at John Lewis! I am planning on getting little outfits for about 3 months onwards, and mainly little all in ones or easy trousers and top for before.

I worried so much about my weight earlier on in the pregnancy but now i dont mind- I am going to try and keep to a 2 and a half stone gain for the whole pregnancy as thats what i put on with my daughter and i lost it in about 6 weeks! 

x


----------



## loob53

Hi girls

I have my scan on the 4th July seems so far away, can't wait and we not told anyone yet lol telling my boys once I have my 20 week scan x


----------



## Sarahcake

Welcome to the wait to the ladies that have joined :D 

Hope all is well with you all. This weeks been full of the flu for me and my OH so weve been sleeping most of it away! On a plus side, its made this week go faster! 10 days until my 20 week scan!


----------



## Scally

Welcome loob53- welcome to the wait, not long now! wow you havent told anyone???!!! 

sarahcake- sorry to hear you have been poorly, must be horrible whilst pregnant as cant dose up! woohoo 10 days!!!! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Scally said:


> Welcome loob53- welcome to the wait, not long now! wow you havent told anyone???!!!
> 
> sarahcake- sorry to hear you have been poorly, must be horrible whilst pregnant as cant dose up! woohoo 10 days!!!!
> 
> x

Yeah its not been nice, some decongestant would have been greatly appreciated! But, hot juice - like hot orange squash and paracetamol has actually been a god send for the sore throat and headachey aspects, Cant recommend that enough!

10 days!! the last week really has flown by, I cant believe im 18+4 already! seems like yesterday I was obsessively checking to see if my fruit ticker had dinged to a sweet potato haha!

Hope you are well Scally?


----------



## Scally

I am good thank you sarahcake, thinking the vertigo is coming to an end now, day to day i am fine now, but still finding driving a struggle. 

Looking back time has gone so fast but the days seem to pass painfully slow! I am trying to work out if time will go faster once i find out the sex then i can shop to pass the time! haha x


----------



## Sarahcake

Glad to hear that the vertigo is hopefully ending now, can imagine thats not too nice for you :( 

A week left for you now isnt it? So exciting! As the time draws nearer do you find yourself having any preferences or are previous preferences changing? I always said I didnt have a preference, I didnt care as long as baby is healthy but I sway from side to side every other day now! Currently, I think a boy would be lovely! 

Ooo shopping, Cant wait to do this. Currently, our friend has gone baby mad and bought a tonne of stuff but she wont tell us what shes got...shes demanding to know the sex so she can buy more but I want to be the one buying outfits + things so were debating not telling anyone the sex now.

Sorry that went a little ranty didnt it!


----------



## Scally

i think a girl would be nice- a little sister for my daughter and two girls seem so lovely. But then I'd love a boy too! I honestly dont mind but i know my OH would like a boy.
We are going to head to Sainsburys and Next afterwards as they have the nicest boy things- everywhere does lovely girl bits!

Might be worth keeping to yourself, you are going to want to get the gorgeous little outfits etc.
I am only going to tell a few people- on here obviously, and then a few close friends.


----------



## pops23

Zara have gorgeous boy bits, really cute! xx


----------



## Scally

oooh thanks pops23- how are you? x


----------



## pops23

I'm good thanks, really busy with work so haven't had a chance to think about scan too much lately, cant believe it's 2 weeks today and I'm half way in 10 days, insane! Xx


----------



## lambchops

We did it, we caved and weve booked our private gender scan for monday!! I get to find out what my lil twinnies are! im so excited, ill be 18wks and Babybond say theyre 99percent accurate with it as they use the 4d too, Im counting the sleeps.


----------



## Scally

woohoo!!!!!!! Same day as me lambchops! What time?????


----------



## lambchops

Scally said:


> woohoo!!!!!!! Same day as me lambchops! What time?????

Aww yay!! Mines at half 6 at night, so ive got to go aaaaaall day at work in suspense! Whens yours?


----------



## Scally

mine is at 4.10, had to make it late for OH's work! Looks like we are both going to be climbing the walls!!!!! x


----------



## lambchops

haha i know definately, how we will last all day monday I have no clue!! Im counting the time down now already and its not even the end of this week yet never mind the weekend to count down to Monday! We're keeping it just me, him and our parents to know, it goes o further than that, im keeping everyone else in susupense, except on here of course!


----------



## pops23

Exciting!!! I'm so now wishing that we were finding out but we've agreed! Only 12 days till my 20 week scan! 

Good luck ladies for Monday, I'll be checking in! Xx


----------



## Viperbunny

I am dying to know. I waited until 20 weeks with my daughter, but the scans was the first time we found out something could be wrong (she was born at 29 weeks 1 day and died 6 days latter from trisomy 18). 

With this baby, I worry. The scans say this baby is healthy, and I believe it, but it is still scary for me. I want to prepare for this baby, and I feel I could do that better if I knew the sex. There are no places around me that do gender scans. There are the 3d scans, but they won't see you before 18 weeks and I am having my anatomy scan at 19 weeks. My hubby is convinced he saw boy parts, but I was looking and didn't see any yesterday (it was just a quick scan to check his/her heart and it was not detailed enough to see). I don't care what I have, I love this baby so much, but I am so worried about bonding. My daughter had a name at 20 weeks, and when she came out, she was her own person and we knew who she was, if that makes sense. I feel like naming this baby, talking to him or her, and addressing him/her by name will be a great comfort to me. I know it seems silly, but it has become very important to me.


----------



## corgankidd

It is finally almost time for my 20 week scan!!! I have such mixed emotions going into the weekend though. Friday I get to do my first walkthrough on my new house (yay!!) , Saturday its my mom's memorial :cry: , and then Sunday I get my scan (yay again!!!) I was told boy at 14 weeks but I have since started to really doubt the tech's ability to actually tell the gender. So 4 more days until I know for sure!! :happydance:


----------



## kellie_w

Hurray it's nearly July! Getting exciting with all these threads saying how close people's scans are! I can't wait to start seeing updates of genders and for us who had private scan, finding out if they were right! 

Viperbunny, I'm so so sorry to hear what you have been through. I can't even begin to imagine how hard this pregnancy must be for you. When are your scans? :hugs:

Hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## Scally

viperbunny- so sorry for what you have been through, and for your loss. When do u have your scan?

corgankidd- Yay for walk through your new house Friday and for your scan sunday. Huge hugs for Saturday xx

Hey kellie-w- how are you doing? anymore purchases for your blue bump?

I have just come back from my GD test, not as bad as I thought it was going to be, and even though I had a student midwife taking my blood (when i saw her i started crying! haha!) she was very good at it, but then she confessed afterwards shes only been taking blood for a week, so glad she didnt tell me that before I would have ran! lol

3 days until scan!!!! (I am skipping the rest of today and monday morning!haha!)


----------



## Inoue

Viperbunny ~ Im sorry for your past loss, keep faith for this LO :hugs:

All the best in 3 days time scally!! Im 11days and counting. Im getting alot more pokes and prods from baby which is nice, especially on a night when i lay down flat :) xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Viperbunny, sorry to hear of your past loss :( I can only imagine the kind of worry that would put on you. 

Not including the rest of today, 6 days!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Scally

Inoue- yay for the prods and kicks! Will help you count down your 11 days!

hey sarahcake- how are you doing? 6 days- not long now! 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Hey scally :flower:

I am loving the blue shopping, I have definitely accepted that I am having a boy and am so pleased now! I got a Moses basket from eBay, it's from the car range in mothercare and was only used once by the sellers, won it for £5 and it came with a stand! Its immaculate! So so pleased with my bargain! Also picked up a few winter bits as some shops still selling last years stock at half price! I'm determined not to pay out on everything new like last time, we spent a fortune and got nothing back, most stuff we ended up giving away. All shopping now on hold, stuck in this week as Luke has hand foot and mouth for the second time in 6 months

3 more days until you can shop!! I'm so excited for you, and you are 20 weeks tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Scally

kellie_w said:


> Hey scally :flower:
> 
> I am loving the blue shopping, I have definitely accepted that I am having a boy and am so pleased now! I got a Moses basket from eBay, it's from the car range in mothercare and was only used once by the sellers, won it for £5 and it came with a stand! Its immaculate! So so pleased with my bargain! Also picked up a few winter bits as some shops still selling last years stock at half price! I'm determined not to pay out on everything new like last time, we spent a fortune and got nothing back, most stuff we ended up giving away. All shopping now on hold, stuck in this week as Luke has hand foot and mouth for the second time in 6 months
> 
> 3 more days until you can shop!! I'm so excited for you, and you are 20 weeks tomorrow! Xx

Wow what a bargain with the moses basket!!!! 

We are doing the same as you- alot of secondhand stuff after buying all new for Izzy! What shops have you found good with winter stuff in the sale??? 

My god poor Luke- again? I didnt think they could get it again! That really sucks, i hope he doesnt get too poorly with it, Izzy was awful last time, and having to keep inside even when she was better because of the contagious period! What a nightmare! 

20 WEEKS TOMORROW! its soooo exciting! I remember it always seemed so far away, I am in no rush to get to the birth so past 20 weeks then viability is good! I am soooooo looking forward to Monday, I have decided to head to Colchester early otherwise I will be going crazy! And then going to go for dinner and of course shopping! 

x


----------



## lambchops

Viper sorry for your previous loss xxx Please dont let anything but positive thoughts surround you!

Kellie that is a bargain! I went to mamas and papas today and seen a nice moses but then it was £99 for it without the stand!! Then i need 2! haha so might follow your lead and get on ebay!


----------



## Scally

I'm halfway today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooooooohhooooooooooo!!!!!!! X


----------



## Inoue

:happydance::wohoo::yipee:!!!!!

YAY to being half way!! xx


----------



## time

yay scally!!!!
not long for me now.. i am sooo looking forward to being 20 weeks and knowing that i am only going to have less time left than i have already had haha!

only 6 days until my scan! been very nervous this past week as a few ladies on here have said that their gender scans were wrong (not at the same place i have been) but it has panicked me slightly as i have already bought so much girly stuff and haven't kept the receipts (duh!) but the sono was so sure and checked so many times that i am trying to tell myself i'm being silly!

bet you are so excited for your scan scally! x


----------



## Scally

Thank you Inoue! 

time- I think you'll be ok, I am sure its very rare that they get it wrong, and yours did check and double check! 

I am sooooo excited for scan, i did say to my OH last night, at what point are we going to ask them and what do we do if they cant tell? I'd have to get a private gender scan asap!!!!! I have waited so long i'd be gutted! 

x


----------



## time

i hope so! their website says 99.9% accuracy, and they have to put the .1% due to legal reasons as that way they cannot be sued if it does happen that they are wrong!

fingers crossed they will be able to tell for you.. some sonographers are SO helpful and if they know that you really want to know then they will spend the time to look, or try and get baby to move about, but some (in my area anyway) simply check everything they need to and if the gender isn't blatantly obvious then they won't spend any extra time checking for you.. and actually get rather nasty if you ask them to! my sil had this problem and came home crying.. but decided she was happy to stay team yellow!

x


----------



## sharan

Scally congratulations on reaching the halfway mark! That's my next mini milestone and it seems like it is taking ages to get there.


----------



## lambchops

Scally said:


> I'm halfway today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooooooohhooooooooooo!!!!!!! X

Yay! :happydance: i think im almost there with you today although im only 18wks1d but about 37/38 weeks is about average for a fraternal twinny pregnancy, exciting isnt it! 

Two more sleeps till my gender scan i am sooooo excited! hehe

Has anyone got scans this week?!


----------



## chasemanzmum

Scally said:


> I am going crazy, waiting!!!! It seems a long time coming!
> 
> My 20 week scan is on the 2nd July at 4.10!! It still seems so far away!
> 
> Who wants to wait it out with me?
> 
> Who is finding out the sex?
> 
> x
> 
> June scans- mainly private gender
> 
> 9th June Mrs England :pink:, Time :pink:
> 12th June LadyW :blue:
> 16th June Inoue :pink:
> 16th June kellie-w :blue:
> 20th Junedestynibaby
> 22nd June Beankeeper
> 22nd/25th June 1eighty :pink:
> 25th June morri
> 
> July anomaly scans
> 
> Sometime early July MrsEngland
> 
> 1st corgankidd
> 2nd pink ribbon
> 2nd scally
> 2nd skunkpixie
> 2nd winks
> 2nd lambchops
> 3rd kelkel
> 3rd private gender scan for toots4
> 4th Newly Wed
> 4th BeckyaBoo88 :blue:
> 4th loob53
> 5th kellie-w
> 5th sarahcake
> 6th LadyW
> 9th pops23 :yellow:
> 9th inoue
> 11th 1eighty
> 12th lalos 3
> 13th jessjones118
> 16th Gender scan for kayyheyy
> 17th sharan
> 24th chelle8
> 24th momiji
> 25th lambchops
> 31st Toots4

July 10th is mine :happydance:


----------



## pinkribbon

Just wanted to check in and say we are staying team :yellow: after all so although my anomaly scan is on Monday we won't know the sex until November :) I'll still be curious for guesses on the pics when I get them though :haha:


----------



## Scally

Welcome to the wait chasemanzmum! Not long until the 10th!

Lambchops- congratulations on being halfway!!!!!!! We are going to be so crazy by Monday!
Lots of scans coming up this week-
Good luck corgankidd for tomorrow
4 of us on Monday! pinkribbon, lambchops, me, and winks!
kelkel and toots on Tuesday
newlywed, beckyboo88, loob53 for Wednesday
kellie-w and sarahcake for Thursday
ladyW- Friday

Theres going to be lots of gender announcements, happy 20 week scans and some checking the gender of theirs! (lol)
GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE! X


----------



## sharan

Only 17 more days till my anomaly scan....yeahhh!!!

Good luck to everyone who has there scan this coming week x


----------



## Scally

sharan- hope the time goes quickly for you! How are you doing? x


----------



## lambchops

Aw im so excited for this week theres so many of us to find out!! To all staying team yellow, i salute you, i caved im far too nosey for my own good!! 

2 more sleeps scally!! haha not long at all to go!


----------



## Beankeeper

Scally said:


> Ooooooh Beankeeper how did the scan go? And destynibaby?
> 
> Morri has hers today- good luck!!!!!
> 
> x

Very belated update! Scan was great, baby measured within range for everything & was super cute. And we stayed team yellow :D


----------



## brunette

I'm having my 20 wk scan 9th July too, staying team yellow again


----------



## kellie_w

It's July everyone!!!! It's our month for scans!

Scally, TOMORROW! I'm so excited to hear what you are having!

Good luck for all this weeks scans xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Beankeeper said:


> Scally said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooh Beankeeper how did the scan go? And destynibaby?
> 
> Morri has hers today- good luck!!!!!
> 
> x
> 
> Very belated update! Scan was great, baby measured within range for everything & was super cute. And we stayed team yellow :DClick to expand...

:happydance: so glad everything was ok, and well done for staying strong and keeping team yellow :flower:


----------



## skunkpixie

Scan day for me too tomorrow. Really excited! We are not that strong and will be finding out the sex lol xxx


----------



## Inoue

All the best to you Scally and Skunkpixie for tomorrow!!! So exciting!!! :happydance:


7 full days left till my scan! Has anyone got any idea what they do at the scan? Like, what tests they perform on the baby? I know they do a heart valve check, a kidney (wee) check and check the spine and ribs etc, but do they do anymore downs screaning or other adnormalities? :shrug:

Happy July everyone! xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Can't wait to hear how your scans have gone Scally and Skunkpixie :D 

Come on Thursday!!!


----------



## lambchops

Ahhhhh one more sleep!!! Xxx


----------



## kayyheyy

Im having a regular US tomorrow but my gender one isnt for 2 weeks! longest 2 weeks of my life!


----------



## Scally

beankeeper- Congratulations on your scan and staying team yellow!

brunette- welcome to the wait, have added you to first post

kellie-w- woohoo to July! And yay to tomorrow! We have been visiting family today so been a very busy day which is good as it zoomed by!

skunkpixie- Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Let us know the sex!

kayheyy- good luck with your scan tomorrow 

lambchops- ONE MORE SLEEP!!!!!!!

X


----------



## time

my anomaly scan is this thursday but don't think i'm on the list on the first page!
very excited x


----------



## Scally

Yay time! I have added your scan! not long now until u get to see your little girl again! x


----------



## corgankidd

Had my 20 week scan today!! It was such an awesome thing to be able to see all your baby's bones and organs and how they are performing. :D :D

So my baby is very healthy and got the gender confirmed - its a BOY!! :cloud9:

I will post a couple pictures tomorrow :D


----------



## Scally

Congratulations corgankidd! How lovely, and to be confirmed blue too!

I have totally busted my computer so cant put on the blue/pink/yellow storks at the moment! gutted! (about 3/4 of my screen is blank and i have a tiny box in the corner to go on the internet but when i press to do the storks they must come up on the blank part! lol) 

I have started to get very very nervous now, i hope everything is ok with bump and they are able to tell me the gender! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Congrats Corginkidd!! Im so glad baby is doing ok and youve got boy confirmed! :happydance:

All the best to others if your scans today! Xx


----------



## kellie_w

Good luck to all the ladies with scans today, can't wait to see your updates. Scally, I'm thinking girl for you today! 

2 more days for me, excitement is gone today as I have started bleeding again. Really nervous about the scan outcome now, no movement still and now blood can't be good :(

Xxx


----------



## Scally

oh no kellie-w! Cant believe you are bleeding again!!!! Have you ring MW? Surely they must find a reason for it now!!!???? Did they say anything before about your placenta being low down or anything? Could the baby be kicking that and thats why you arent feeling it? and that could cause bleeding? 
Huge hugs, I am sure its all ok though, your baby is definitely a boy causing mischief already!

x


----------



## skunkpixie

Will be leaving for the scan soon, eeeep! xxx


----------



## skunkpixie

Oh and my ticker baby has grown!


----------



## buttons80

my scan is tmrw at 2 i cannot wait


----------



## Scally

skunkpixie said:


> Will be leaving for the scan soon, eeeep! xxx

What time is your scan? 

I am going to get the bus in the next hour, its not until 4 but i am climbing the walls staying indoors!


----------



## Scally

ooooh not long buttons80! i will add you to the first post- are you going to find out gender or stay team yellow? x


----------



## time

so exciting girls! will be checking back to find out if they could tell you what you're having!!

hope you're ok kellie, must be very worrying but try and stay calm and speak to your midwife, maybe they will get you in for a scan again today if you are bleeding? I know so many women bleed and baby is perfectly healthy, there are so many things it could be and not necessarily bad for baby!

3 days for me! praying they can confirm my gender scan!


----------



## skunkpixie

Heya ladies! Back from scan! The baby looked healthy and although the sonographer wasnt completely sure (as scan quality was quite poor) she thinks its a........GIRL! Really happy I will get to have 3 lil princesses! We are still gonna get a babybond scan to confirm as I had to go to the scan on my own coz DD1 has a stomach bug so hubby stayed home with the girls and missed out on the scan. xxxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Congratulations on your little girlie :D 
Looks like the gender prediction in your sig was wrong eh lol


----------



## kellie_w

Congratulations on your little girl skunkpixie, how exciting!! Glad it all went ok! 

Thank you time and scally, bleeding has stopped although I have had what I think were some pretty strong Braxton hicks, is it too early for these? It def felt like that painful tightening, about every half hour but has now stopped thankfully. There was a lot of moving on my Doppler though, baby was breech at my gender scan so my mum ha a theory of maybe the pain and bleeding is from him turning. Think I was more nervous because of the hand foot and mouth Luke has had. I didn't bother my midwife, just glad my scan is very soon so I can see my little olly.

Anybother updates from anyone else from todays scans? X


----------



## Scally

i am having another pink one!!!!! I'm over the moon!!!!! Will update properly when home, having dinner out and shopping!!!!!


----------



## kellie_w

Scally said:


> i am having another pink one!!!!! I'm over the moon!!!!! Will update properly when home, having dinner out and shopping!!!!!

:happydance: huge congratulations scally!!! I knew you would be pink! I'm so so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Sarahcake

Yay!! Congrats on your girlie Scally :D 
So pleased to hear everyones scans have gone well.


----------



## corgankidd

Congrats on your girl Scally!!! 

Ok here are a couple pics from my scan yesterday :D

His profile, wee-wee, face, and foot :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20 week 001.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5









20 week 002.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 8









20 week 003.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2









20 week 004.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummy_em

Hi all a bit late coming in hope you don't mind my scan is on the 31st July and we are going to stay team yellow :) x


----------



## Inoue

Congrats to you all and your pink bump scally! :happydance: xx


----------



## time

awww yay so happy for you scally! and yours skunkpixie!!

seem to be sooo many having girls on this forum!


----------



## pinkribbon

I had my scan today... officially team yellow, but feel free to guess :haha:
 



Attached Files:







scan2011111.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## time

congrats pink ribbon glad everything went well!!

i think another little boy for you!:)


----------



## Scally

Good morning all!

Welcome to the wait mummy_em- I have added you to the first post x

Congratulations skunkpixie on your third girl! My sonographer wished me the best of luck yesterday as going to have two girls, imagine what he would have said to you!

corgankidd- wow your scan pictures are amazing!

pink ribbon- awwwww lovely scan pics

kellie-w- how are you feeling now? Glad the bleeding has stopped and the braxton hicks have let up! Have you rung the MW?

I will update the storks later as my OH has got a lead I can use to put the computer screen on to the tv! 

I was in my scan for 50 mins yesterday! The sonographer was training so had two of them in there which i took as a positive thing as have two of them saying its a girl! lol. My OH was quite disappointed as wanted a boy until i burst out crying as was soooooo happy with two girls! 

Hope todays scans go well! Its so exciting!


----------



## Scally

Any news from winks? kayheyy, and lambchops???? x


----------



## time

any more news from ladies with scans this week?!

i have bought baby's coming home outfit today :) so excited!


https://www.johnlewis.com/Shopping/Product.aspx?Type=SKU&Id=231407631


----------



## Scally

My gosh time that is gorgeous!!!!!!!!! How exciting! 

I am addicted to looking online at baby girl clothes, I am itching to get to a Mothercare or something!

x


----------



## kellie_w

Beautiful outfit time! It's our turn tomorrow, have the nerves kicked in for you yet? 

Bit quiet from all the other ladies who had scans, hope you are all ok x


----------



## Sarahcake

Time! That outfit is very very cute, I love the colour of it. 
My turn too tommorrow, 9am! What time is yours Kellie? Getting a little nervous about it now I must admit!


----------



## time

yes it's so different!! had a good look at johnlewis and it is pretty pricey so will only be getting the odd outfit from there!

the mothercare where i live is tiny and half empty so i always do my hopping online!

i know kellie hasn't it come round quick?! so excited wish it was early morning so i didn't have to wait alllll day!


----------



## kellie_w

Sorry sarahcake, completely didn't see your name on the first page for tomorrow! 

Mines at 3.10, I will probably cry again whilst waiting to go in. I am so worried something will be wrong thanks to bleeding and pain again this week. I wish I wasn't such a worrier! 
Look forward to getting baby's gender confirmed though!.

Good luck for tomorrow, did you already have a gender scan or are you team yellow? I cant remember! X


----------



## Sarahcake

kellie_w said:


> Sorry sarahcake, completely didn't see your name on the first page for tomorrow!
> 
> Mines at 3.10, I will probably cry again whilst waiting to go in. I am so worried something will be wrong thanks to bleeding and pain again this week. I wish I wasn't such a worrier!
> Look forward to getting baby's gender confirmed though!.
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow, did you already have a gender scan or are you team yellow? I cant remember! X

Haha thats ok :) 
Oooh gonna have to keep yourself occupied for the day then, otherwise you will drive yourself mad. I have all my appendages crossed that baby will be fine tommorrow, cant wait to hear how you get on! 

Im a worrier too, I panic over everything so tonight will likely be a night of broken sleep...hurrah!

I was desperate for a gender scan but my OH never caved in! I had to have an emergency scan at 17 weeks though where im almost sure I saw a hint of winky...! Im way to impatient to be team yellow, as much as I would dearly love to be - that surprise must be absolutely amazing.


----------



## kellie_w

What time is yours time? I'm going to keep busy tomorrow, zoo with my little boy in the morning I think! 

This is ollies first outfit, we also got the hat, it's so cute! I am not getting a coming home one yet, not until the winter clothes start coming into shops. 

https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+...baby-sleepsuit-in-sleepsuits-and-bodies+B2717


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww thats gorgeous Kellie! Im a lover of anything with stars on!


----------



## Sarahcake

oh oh oh, before I forget... Do we need to have a full bladder for the 20 week scans?
I didn't have one for the 17 and all seemed pretty clear, just baba was jumping around like a lunatic! 

Dont want to make myself uncomfortable for no reason tis all!


----------



## Scally

Thats a lovely outfit kellie-w, I am a sucker for stars too! 

Good luck for you all tomorrow! I will update all the storks when u get back, i need to put the screen on the tv!

Kellie-w- I am sure Ollie will be fine, hopefully they can find a cause for the bleeding, its so daunting sat outside those rooms, I cried with my 12 week one when sat waiting!

sarahcake- how lovely you have your nice and early! Oh poor you kellie having to wait around all day, i had to do that and was climbing the walls! What plans do you all have for after your scans? 

X


----------



## Sarahcake

No plans for me unfortunately, back home to do the housework! 
My other half has to go back to work and my friends are at work also :( 
Plus we don't get paid until Friday so no spending spree for me lol


----------



## Scally

Good luck today! 

Will be checking all day for updates!!!!!

x


----------



## kellie_w

No plans for us either! My mum is having Luke as he doesn't fit in with the rules of "your well behaved children are welcome" :haha: so I guess we will just be going to pick him up! Maybe out for dinner, I have been fancying a Toby carvery for weeks so maybe that. 

Less than a hour for sarahcakes, excited to hear the gender :happydance:

Oh oh and since Tuesday I have felt some proper constant movements, and a couple of big kicks! so nice to finally feel them x


----------



## Scally

Yay thats fantastic kellie!!!!! Baby Ollie is letting you know he is ok! I think you need to treat yourselves to a Toby Carvery afterwards! Haha to Luke not being in the rules! When we went for our scan there was a trainee sonographer doing ours (with someone watching him) it took 50 mins, and Izzy was getting a little bored by that point! But the bonus was our scan picture was free! 

Has anyone heard from lambchops- out of everyone who have had their scans she was a regular updater and was so excited about updating after her scan? She hasnt been on since the day before it?


----------



## kellie_w

I noticed that, I really really hope she's ok and all is fine with the twins x

Thanks for the trainee warning, I'll prepare myself for maybe a longer scan if I get him too! Hoping for the lovely morag again, not the miserable one with short hair! X


----------



## Scally

I dont think i have had Morag, the miserable one with the short hair was the one who was overseeing the trainee! She was soooooooooooo grumpy! I felt so sorry for him, she gave him no encouragement! x


----------



## Scally

I spent £25 on e bay yesterday!!!! I got some very cute sleepsuits- 10 newborn ones, and 5 0-3 ones, and some new bodysuits. I cant believe how much the new sleepsuits etc are on the shops- I think because Izzy was our first and I was working then we didnt think anything of splashing out on clothes but this time is very different! I think i did ok on ebay for £25, they are from places like Next, Mothercare etc, and i like the funky design ones plus its so much to pay for postage now! oooppps! 

How are you doing with your second hand shopping kellie? 

I know the Ardleigh boot sale is amazing, but i really can never be bothered to rummage but maybe i should try there soon!

x


----------



## lambchops

Scally said:


> Any news from winks? kayheyy, and lambchops???? x

Hellooo sorry girlies ive been manic ever since i went for my scan first with work then a family friend passed and ive been so busy i totally havent managed to get on here an upload my pics theyre fab! Im in my phone now so dunno how to do it but we found out that we are team pink, twice over!! Ive got two little girls in my belly :) the scan was fab, got a dvd an everythin an the lady who done it was the lady who first told us we were havin twins back at 9weeks and she remembered us and we had a good old gab an she checked each baby 4 times to make sure it was all right that they were girls and then give them a quick check over too an she said they were lookin fine! Sooo excited for my next one now 25th july at my twin clinic at hospital!


----------



## kellie_w

Hurray lambchops! Congratulations on being pink twice over, you are so lucky! Your house will have so much pink in it now! So glad everything is ok, though sorry to hear about your family friend. Sending you lots of hugs x

Scally, well done on your bargains. I'm quite put off some eBay things, someone was selling a real cute babygrow, but charging £3.50 for second class post. For a babygrow that weighs next to nothing?! Definitely trying it on there! I was at the ardleigh boot sale Sunday, it was huge and there was so much baby stuff. I got 6 vests, 3 babygrows, 2 pairs of jeans, 2 hats and a couple of tshirts all in really good condition and from next, gap etc for £6. I don't like rummaging, I have a quick look but I prefer the sellers with a table of nicely folded stuff! I'm tempted to go this morning, but have told Luke zoo today! You shoul definitely have a look scally x


----------



## Scally

Yay Lamchops!!!!!!!! 2 girlies!!!!!! wow I bet you are over the moon! So happy for you! 
So sorry about your friend, big hugs xx

Oooooh may have to go this weekend if its nice, I have seen there is a stall there that does snowsuits so will have a nosy there! I really cant be doing with the boxes of clothes, hopefully i'll find some nicely laid out stalls!

I think the postage is madness on e bay, i have not got any single items as just not worth it with postage, I have bought the 2 lots of 5 sleepsuits so it makes it worth my while! It all adds up though! 

Enjoy your day at the zoo! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Just back from my scan! Baby looks nice and healthy but I have to go back end of the month for a rescan on the heart as it was the one thing we couldn't see in enough depth. 

As for sex, turns our my winky sighting at 17 weeks was correct :D having a little boy!! So happy right now :D 

Kellie best of luck with your scan today :D


----------



## kellie_w

Hurray sarahcake! Finally another boy after the run of girls we have had. Huge Congratulations to you, was baby in a funny position for them not to be able to see the heart properly? X


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm a bigger lass so the picture wasn't as clear as necessary unfortunately. She could see everything else perfectly though, she said that everything seems ok with the heart but as a formality she needs a clearer picture. 

Very very pleased to be honest, I would have been happy either way but it's nice to know, gives baby their own identity I think.


----------



## Scally

sarahcake- congratulations on the blue bump! Be nice to go back and have another scan! 

Would any of you ladies mind sharing your measurements with me? My little miss has a big belly, normal size head, smaller femur and an even smaller humerus length. can we compare them please? x


----------



## Sarahcake

Scally said:


> sarahcake- congratulations on the blue bump! Be nice to go back and have another scan!
> 
> Would any of you ladies mind sharing your measurements with me? My little miss has a big belly, normal size head, smaller femur and an even smaller humerus length. can we compare them please? x

I sure can :)

My measurements are as follows:

Head Circumference - 183 mm
Abdominal Circumference - 156 mm
Femer Length - 34 mm

And I dont have the humerus length im afraid. 
Hope this helps :)


----------



## Scally

Thank you sarahcake

My measurements were
HC- 179 (apparently 50 centile)
AC- 161 (almost top centile line)
FL- 32.4- below 50th
And the HL has been noted as only 19.5 which is about a week behind.

When the trainee sonographer measured this the sonographer asked him if the placenta looked like it was working ok??!!! And he said it was fine and clear. Now of course i googled and alarm bells are ringing, but surely they would have said something/arranged another scan if they thought something was wrong?
x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah they definitely would have sent you for repeat scans if the placenta was in a dodgy position or if it didn't look like it was coping so don't worry :) Something like a weird position will likely right itself before birth but your given another scan to make sure, which would have been mentioned there and then and if it was something really wrong, they would have picked up on that within a matter of seconds. 

On the paper with your measurements on, does it have a placenta section? Mine does, it just says normal, anterior. See if you have that section, they would have to note something there :)


----------



## Scally

Mine says posterior for the placenta- they seemed to think that was working ok. But i have since been looking at small humerus bones and femur bones, the humerus bone was a week behind and that can be an indicator or dwarfism or downs, but surely someone would speak to me about that? God I am so sorry i am having a paranoid, worry day! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Dont be sorry :) Its hard sometimes when you feel like they maybe didn't tell you everything, you put two and two together and come up with lots of things :) Id give the midwife a call and express your concerns, put your own mind at ease. Doctor google is a shit pardon my French.


----------



## Scally

thank you sarahcake- you are right google is evil!!!! I will ring MW or panic when i hear from them! lol x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ive managed to stress myself out so many times looking at google. I always swear ill never do it again...but I do lol 

The stuff that has you worried is pretty major things though, so take some comfort in the fact they definitely would have been picked up on a scan :) But yeah, your midwife is there to help you, I always feel silly ringing but then I think tbh, im sure someone else has asked her a stupider question than I am right now lol


----------



## kellie_w

:happydance:

Well baby is DEFINATELY a boy! We got a perfect shot, followed by him having a play with it, just like his big brother :haha:

All is perfect, it took ages to do the heart measurements as he kept putting his arm in the way. My placenta is anterior, nearly fundal which explains the lack of movements i had. It's also 3/4 inches away from my cervix so no chance that my bleeding has been from that. There is no signs of any blood and he has lots of fluid round him. He is also top centile for length at 37.9mm so again like his brother and going to be tall! I'm so happy :happydance:


----------



## Sarahcake

Fantastic news Kellie :D Sounds like everything went perfectly! Nice to have the reassurance that you defo have a boy in there too...little exhibitionist :D So do they have any clue at all about where the bleeding may have come from?

My placenta was a) Bloody huge - seriously, it like surrounded my little man and b) Anterior, Fundal and not low - I asked if that's a bad thing and she just said nothing is bad right now as there's no usual position but I didn't realise movement feelings were reduced because of that. Ive felt a couple of good wallops so far lol.


----------



## lambchops

Aw thankyou Kellie and Scally for your well wishes, ive been dyin to get on here to put up my piccies but literally feel like i haven't had a second ! but here I am with piccies now! How excitin now a load of us know whats hiding in there!1

my scan had a 4d preview but cos theres 2 in there we could only see 1 properly on it because they were toppin an tailin an to see the 'twin 2' twin 1 was lyin sort of over it with its back to us so we could literally see a slight face in the gap between twin 1s left arm and leg! I keep saying 'it' too haha theyre hers ans shes arent they! doh! so a twin 1 4d and normal and a twin 2 just normal piccy :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







twin1 4d.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4









twin1 18w3.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3









twin2 18w3.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lambchops

kellie_w said:


> :happydance:
> 
> Well baby is DEFINATELY a boy! We got a perfect shot, followed by him having a play with it, just like his big brother :haha:

Typical man ay! haha one of our lil ladies had her legs crossed for a very long time before we could jiggle her about enough to see, that she was in fact a lil lady but i dunno how them sonographers can tell. straight off both times as soon as she had the shot she was like "girl" and i was like huh? how can you tell from that, and she started pointing out lines and features and i was still none the wiser haha, ill believe her!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh Lambchops! Im really sorry I missed your post, was posting on my phone and didn't see it :( 

Congratulations on your double team pink!! Your scan pictures are so cute :) Really glad to hear that all is well.


----------



## Scally

Fantastic kellie! Glad you had confirmation of boy! And ahem doing what most men do frequently! Soooo exciting! Anterior placenta explains your lack of movements until now then, thats a relief, but no explaination for bleeding? I am so pleased everything was ok, been looking at the clock! Are you going for your carvery? 

lambchops- lovely scan pictures, must be amazing knowing you have twins in there, and two little ladies! 

x


----------



## lambchops

Sarahcake said:


> Ahhh Lambchops! Im really sorry I missed your post, was posting on my phone and didn't see it :(
> 
> Congratulations on your double team pink!! Your scan pictures are so cute :) Really glad to hear that all is well.

Aww thankyou! Congrats on your little man! Glad all is well with you too! So is most of us feelin little movements an flutters now, mine mostly play about in the afternoon feel them all flutterin about an movin cant wait to feel some proper ones ! Xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Scally! Why oh why did you have to mention carvery...I want that bad now lol :D

Thank you very much Lambchops :) Ive been getting a good few movements a day, with them getting increasingly harder. Id love to know how the movements for twins feels! Must be like a party in there around the mid 20 weeks onwards!


----------



## corgankidd

Congrats on the blue bumps and the double pink!!

I wasn't given any measurements at my scan but I found this website after I was given measurements for a previous scan. Its really cool - just input your measurements and it lets you know what percentile your baby is as far as growth


https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html#Growth_Percentile_Calculator


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo thank you, thats a really useful tool!


----------



## Scally

corgankidd- thank you for that i'll have a nosy!

hahaha sarahcake- sorry about the Toby carvery! you arent going to be able to get that out of your head now! tee hee!

x


----------



## time

hi ladies!!! congrats on the 2 blue bumps and the twinnies are beautiful lambchops!!! how lovely 2 little girls!

sorry it as taken me so long to reply, i feel like a complete idiot.... was about to set off for my scan today at 2 o clock, me and hubby had the time off work and i just thought i best check i had everything in my maternity notes.. my letter for the scan was in there and OMG the scan is tomorrow at 2.15 not today at 2.15!!!!!!!

i could not believe it!!!! felt such an idiot but nevermind :( will update tomorrow as soon as we're done!! x


----------



## Scally

doh time! thats pregnancy brain for you! Are you both able to get the time off tomorrow? x


----------



## time

yeah luckily we're self employed and work together, so his mum was working today for us.. just a massive pain but i'm glad we didn't actually get to the hospital!!

his mum was fine and said she will work tomorrow instead!


----------



## lambchops

Sarahcake said:


> Scally! Why oh why did you have to mention carvery...I want that bad now lol :D
> 
> Thank you very much Lambchops :) Ive been getting a good few movements a day, with them getting increasingly harder. Id love to know how the movements for twins feels! Must be like a party in there around the mid 20 weeks onwards!

I know im feeling more flutters on my right side then the odd one quite a bit harder on my right but im imaginging when arms and legs are pokin out and about everywhere its gonna be like party in my uterus! haha 

Aww Time! deffo a bit of baby brain there, good job you checked! excitement for tomorrow now too! :happydance:


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh no time :( That sucks! This baby brain malarkey is lethal lol

Lambchops, youll have to do a video when you can see the movements from the outside for the girls to see! Bet they will be fascinated when they are older :D


----------



## lambchops

Sarahcake said:


> Ahhh no time :( That sucks! This baby brain malarkey is lethal lol
> 
> Lambchops, youll have to do a video when you can see the movements from the outside for the girls to see! Bet they will be fascinated when they are older :D

I know, we already got the DVD from babybond to keep and we were proper laughing getting it cos at first my OH was like, 'what do we want a DVD for, like were gonna sit and watch it' and i was like yeh I know, then as we went in he said 'well actually, i think my mum would like to see it, an i could send a copy to my dad, and ooh maybe my sister would wanna see it too, an your mum and dad will..' so we ended up getting it, then now feel like proper saddos like 'hey do you want to watch our scan DVD?' hahahaha


----------



## time

i have serious baby brain all the time so don't think hubby was surprised when i got the date wrong to be honest haha!!

now that it's today i am so excited!! it's like i had 2 days of excitement which is quite good i guess haha, plus i have 2 baby deliveries coming today from cath kidston (changing bag and some rose sleepsuits) and john lewis (baby bath, cot sheets, baby's coming home outfit and a widgey donut pillow!) so all in all a good day haha x


----------



## Inoue

Im such a bad friend for not loggin on recently *slaps hand*. Congrats to all who have had ure scans, such an exciting tine! :happydance:

I got a letter from hospital saying my appt scan on Monday is now on the Tuesday so ive got to wait an extra day to see my LO :(. Not too bad but I was so excited for Monday.

Scally, can u change the front page that my 20w scan is now on Tuesday 10th :thumbup: x


----------



## kellie_w

Hehe I just got another bargain! Rainforest jumperoo in excellent condition for £30 off of someone on a Facebook sales page :) I know it's early but too good a price to turn down. Last time we paid £55 off ebay

I LOVE finding all these bargains! X


----------



## time

just got home from my scan! baby was fine.. had no idea how long the scan would take so i am feeling achey now! baby was far down on my left side so they had trouble seeing the bottom of her spine, so the sonographer sent me to walk around the hospital and do some star jumps! when we got back baby had moved slightly and we could get everything we needed! confirmed she is a little girly :) so so happy!

sad that that was my last scan though :(


----------



## Sarahcake

Really glad that your scan went well time :D 
Congrats on the confirmed girlie!


----------



## Scally

time- congratulations on your scan and confirmation of a girlie! 

inoue- have updated first post, boo to them moving it back a day!!!!

kellie- wow thats a bargain!!!!!! well done! 

x


----------



## Scally

Hello!

How is everyone doing?

And with those still to have scans, hows the wait going?

I am trying hard to keep grounded with the stuff i want to buy, if i had my way we'd be zooming up to Mothercare today! But I am restraining myself and trying to go for secondhand/cheaper things but my god they do some adorable clothes! (and some things buy one get one half price at the moment!)

We have bought a little chest of drawers to put in our room for baby, so at least she wont have to share drawer space with her sister yet! A bargain of e bay- going to pick it up today! I am very excited and know i'll want to get straight down to sorting! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Im still miffed about having to wait till Tuesday :brat:. I just hope today and tomorrow goes quick. I m really looking forward to seeing what my LO looks like and see whether she freaks out again :haha:. Also hoping they can say the gender so I have sneaky confirmation! Got busy month with baby deliverys, I pick a gorgeous liliac pram up on 23rd, my homebase nursey set is being delivered on the 16th and my kiddicare nursing chair on the 29th :yipee: x


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies!! So pleased everyones scans going really well! congrats to all of you 

My scan is tomorrow at 2pm, nervous but excited!! obviously team yellow so not finding out but kind of wish we were.. I know when the time comes I'll be glad I waited though.

Now I have a favour to ask! You all seem to be buying stuff.. well all we have is a couple of newborn baby grows.. I have absolutely no idea what we need!! Can anyone do me a list for a first time mum of the stuff that you genuinely so need? My list so far is as follows:

Pram
Car seat
bouncing baby chair thingy
nursery furniture
gender neutral clothes
coming home outfit
first toy!
breast bump
bottles
bottle steriliser
bibs
muslins
grow bags
nappies

this is list a written diarrhea list, I need help! xxx


----------



## Scally

Hey pops! Oooooh exciting for your scan, it is amazing staying team yellow, we did with my daughter and the surprise was wonderful!

Your list looks good, I'll have a look at mine and see if there is anything you've missed.
Change mat
Bath/bath seat
bottle brush
fitted sheets for cot/moses basket
we have got a Morrck for the car
Carrier- if you want to baby carry
Car mirror- you attach to back seat so you can see baby is ok when you are driving
Breastfeeding pillow
Breastfeeding things- breast pads, lasinoh, nursing bras
Stuff for in hospital- maternity pads, big knickers
Hooded towels
Breathing monitor/monitor
We have got 10 newborn sleepsuits and long sleeved vests and the same in 0-3
Nappy sacks- we found the best gorgeous smelly ones to be Sainsburys
Sponges/flannels

I cant think what else we are wanting to get/have got- will have a nosy and update with anymore 

x


----------



## Scally

Inoue said:


> Im still miffed about having to wait till Tuesday :brat:. I just hope today and tomorrow goes quick. I m really looking forward to seeing what my LO looks like and see whether she freaks out again :haha:. Also hoping they can say the gender so I have sneaky confirmation! Got busy month with baby deliverys, I pick a gorgeous liliac pram up on 23rd, my homebase nursey set is being delivered on the 16th and my kiddicare nursing chair on the 29th :yipee: x

Boo to you having to wait longer!!!!!! Fingers crossed it goes quickly for you!

OOooooooh baby deliveries- sooooo exciting! I have a few packages to come from e bay this week and I cant wait!!!! Your pram sounds lovely, can you put on a pic when it arrives? x


----------



## Inoue

^^ Yep, will do :). Im buying it off a friend so I get it at a cost price (normally about £350 in kiddicare). Ive actually already got a pram but I dont want it anymore :blush:. Babys been really active today with flutters, maybe due to all the chocolate ive been eating. 

All the best tomorrow pops23 :happydance: x


----------



## Inoue

ARRGGGHHHHH!!!!! MY HALF WAY POINT TODAY!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## time

good luck today pops! and tomorrow inoue! sure today will go quick, hopefully, and 20 weeks is an amazing point to make i feel as though this last week has gone soooo quick since i hit half way!

pops: i think you and scally have covered most things, i also have a gym mat on my list, for tummy time, plenty pf blankets with ours being winter babies, a snowsuit, baby toiletries, thermometer (room/bath and baby), hair brush, nail clippers, and i would say plenty of sanitiser for guests visiting when baby is tiny (better to be safe than sorry!!)


----------



## Sarahcake

Good luck today Pops and Brunette :D 
Not long now Inoue and congrats on the halfway point! Such an awesome milestone, did a little happy dance last week when I hit my halfway point :D

Went shopping during the weekend and picked up our first lot of baby things :D Nothing too flashy, just some basics. Went into Primark and was surprised with what we managed to get for a relatively small amount of money! My favorite purchase is the snow leopard suit, my OH picked it and its gorgeous!

https://i.imgur.com/J0i5v.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/IL5uh.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/xC6Jt.jpg

(Images were too large to attach apparently) 

Happy to have been able to go out and get some stuff! My shopping urge has been sated....for now.


----------



## time

awwwww that leopard suit is gorgeous may have to go and get one of those!!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

I sat at home when we got it and just hugged it, its that soft and fluffy!
That one was from Mothercare and was £17.50 down from £20. It was our most expensive single purchase but we just had to have it!


----------



## Scally

Gorgeous purchases sarahcake!!!!

Good luck today pops!

Yay for halfway point Inoue! 

x


----------



## pops23

Thanks ladies!! leave at 1.30, scared but excited!! xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you Scally! 
Bout time we got some stuff really, the only thing here baby clothes wise until that point was a Darth Vadar outfit....my OH is a massive Star Wars fan so that was his first purchase lol 

Now I just have to talk him out of making that Logan's first outfit...

How are you doing Scally? Did you have a nice weekend?

Oooo not long now Pops :D


----------



## time

it is pretty nerve wracking the anatomy scan but so amazing to see baby for such a long time and in such detail! once it is done and everything is fine it is so relieving!!

i've looked on mothercare online for the snowsuit and nothing comes up.. may have to go in store to find one!


----------



## Sarahcake

The anatomy scan is indeed an awesome experience. So much detail and you will be amazed at just how much baby has changed since you last saw him/her! 

Ooo it may be an in store thing only then Time, I shall have a nosy see what I can find.


----------



## Scally

I am good thank you sarahcake- we had a very productive weekend! I sorted out the loft and sorted my daughters old clothes for this one and gave alot of bits to a charity shop so not using up space! Also bought a chest of drawers from e bay for baby, bit tatty but sanded it down and it looks good now, just need some beeswax.

I am looking on e bay for a snowsuit now, there are some lovely ones! I do think babies look mega cute in a snowsuit! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

They do! Plus its so cold up here in November so will get a tonne of use im sure. 

Ohh I meant to ask how the drawers worked out, they were alright yeah? Gotta love a bargain :D


----------



## Inoue

Hope the scan went well Pops ~ awaiting update :thumbup:

Ive brought a little pink snowsuit for LO, got it from Ebay for couple of pounds. She will look like a starfish in it its so thick! :haha:

When is the 'right(ish)' time to start on the nursey? My DH was abit taken back when i said id like to get things at least prepped and start at approx 24 weeks. Im quite looking forward to pottering about in there :( x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ive been wondering the same thing actually Inoue, the room our boy will be having, currently has our PC's and desks in - used like an office basically. And to be able to make this into a babies room, we need to jig a load of stuff around. 

I want to get it done sooner rather than later but my OH will be like nahhh dont need to do it yet and ill be doing it all a week before hes due!


----------



## Inoue

Our 'nursery' room is also our study. Just need to convert it. I dont think guys understand our need of getting things sorted. There no way im painting the room and putting the furniture together at 39 weeks! :growlmad:

I keep telling him about V day and i think ill take a step forward and get the nursey done myself :winkwink: x


----------



## time

we have started clearing out 'the nursery' which until now was just filled with my clothes!! it will need filling,painting etc doing before we even start buying things like the cot so i want to get going soon! i've talked my hubby into realising not everyone goes to 40 weeks and i would much rather be prepared!

hope the scan went well pops! x


----------



## pops23

Hi all!! so scan went wonderfully, all is well and good with bean! :cloud9:

At 14 weeks my placenta was completely covering the cervix, it's now 2.5cm away, still low lying meaning I need another scan 34 weeks (yippee!) but looks as though it will move thank goodness.

stayed team yellow, although she did check to see and i swear after that I heard her say 'her' a couple of times but who knows! 

Pic attached of bean sucking his/ her thumb! went straight to mamas and papas and bought coming home outfit, gorgeous, will post pics at another point  xxx
 



Attached Files:







19+6 scan .jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## haydenmummy

i had my scan to day im having a girl xx


----------



## time

aww yay congratulations pops and hayden's mummy :)

so happy both your scans went well and congratulations on joining team pink hayden's mummy :)


----------



## haydenmummy

aww thank you xxx so exited


----------



## pops23

Amazing congrats on the girl, one of each, how lovely! Xxx


----------



## Inoue

Congrats haydenmummy and pops :cloud9: xx


----------



## Scally

Congratulations haydenmummy- welcome to the pink team! 

Pops- yay for the placenta moving, and yay for not moving too much so you can have another scan later! Very cute scan pic! Look forward to seeing the coming home outfit! x


----------



## Scally

As for nursery preparation, the baby will be in our room for a good while seeing as she'll then have to go and share with her big sister, but I want to decorate the little corner that she will inhabit! I think i will go for it about 24 weeks. Get nagging your men now ladies to get the room ready to go! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Pops, really pleased that placenta is on the shift, but hooray for an extra chance to see your little one! Good job on staying team Yellow! You have wayyyyyy more patience than I do :D 

Haydenmummy, congratulations on your little girlie! One of each must be awesome!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I had a private gender scan on the 16th June and was told we are team :pink: we went back for a rescan on Sunday and she's stayed the same! We have our 20 week anomaly tomorrow x


----------



## time

congratulations lolly on team pink!!
we got ours confirmed at our anomaly scan on friday!

feel less worried now that i have already bought a ton of pink frilly dresses haha,

how is everyone feeling at the moment? how's your bumps coming along?!


----------



## time

oooh and inoue it's your scan today bet you are so excited!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks time :) and congrats on being team pink to you too!

I feel really good, my tiredness has returned but that could be down to my late night reading of the 50 shades trilogy - can't put the damn things down :haha: bump has really popped out too, I don't ever recall being this big with DD!


----------



## Inoue

ARRRRR!! Todays the day (at last!) :cloud9:

Im actually alot more nervous then excited. I just want to get the all clear, then i can start to be happy. Also hoping for a girly confirmation :winkwink:

Appointment is at 2:40pm. Will hopefully let you ladies know at about 4:30pm xx


----------



## time

thanks!
yeah my tiredness has started coming back this last week too, don't know if it is or if i've just not been sleeping as well?!

i am hoping i grow more soon as i can still hide my belly if i am wearing something baggy, but my god you can see it if i'm not haha! i do think you are meant to be bigger with your second pregnancy so maybe this is why you feel a lot bigger? this is my first so i have no idea what size i will end up haha!


----------



## Scally

Inoue- good luck with your scan today! Will desperately be waiting for updates!!!

ttc_lolly- I know what you mean about the size of bump, I am so much bigger than I was with Izzy, I have compared bump pics with the ones I had with her and I was about this big with her at 30 weeks! Definitely feel sooooo much bigger!


----------



## time

yes when you see how thoroughly they check everythingggg you are a lot more at ease when they say everything is good!! yes please let us know as soon as you can :) so excited!


----------



## ttc_lolly

GL with the scan Inoue :flower:

time it'll pop out pretty soon and then there'll be no hiding it with or wothout clothes!

Same here scally - I have a bump pic of me at around 34 weeks and I reckon I'm around that size now :wacko: I only had a small bump with DD though, she was only 5.5lbs but now I'm scared this baby is going to be a whopper :lol: how will I get it out!?!


----------



## Sarahcake

Congrats on your confirmed girlie Lolly :D and good luck with your scan today Inoue :)

I feel huge :( Im a big girl anyways - UK size 24..hurrah! But my tummy has just popped right out. I used to be able to hide the tubbyness pretty well but now, nope no chance! Belly is sticking out weather I like it or not lol


----------



## kellie_w

Hi everyone :flower:

Ttc Lolly: I second about that book! I read the first one in 3 days, downloaded the second onto my kindle but now don't want to read it as I dont want it to be over! If that makes sense! Excited for the film also!

Inoue: hurray for your scan today! Good luck especially for your girl confirmation :hugs:

Hi scally, sarahcakes and time. Hope you are all well, I am feeling huge also. I am getting strange looks from people when I say I'm not due until november :haha: need to find something to wear for tonight as it's our anniversary but nothing will fit me anymore!

Is anyone itchy?! I know it's random but my hips itch like crazy at night time at the moment!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey Kellie :D Im good thank you, and you? Happy anniversary! What are you plans for this evening then? 

My neighbour asked me the other day how much longer I had left now, she nearly fell back through her door in shock when I said...errmm....another 20 weeks ish?! :D 

As for the itchies, I cant say Ive noticed anything myself so cant be of much use im afraid!


----------



## time

aww i am jealous of you all now with your big bumps!

Kellie the itching is your skin stretching, i'd put some cocoa butter on as this always helps me! and may also keep the stretch marks at bay, fingers crossed haha!

i was only a size 8 pre pregnancy so i was expecting to be showing so early but i just look fat unless i am wearing something reallllllly tight! i'm still in my regular jeans!! i went on asos and bought a load of maternity stuff yesterday, they are pretty reasonably priced and so nice!


----------



## Sarahcake

I used to love ASOS before I got put on steroids and rest and put on a crap tonne of weight lol So many lovely things on there! No idea they did maternity stuff though, dont remember ever seeing that before. 

Cant wait to start hitting the gym and swimming and things once Logan is here, ive not been able to do anything like that for 2 years now and its been driving me mental. :(


----------



## time

Sarahcake said:


> I used to love ASOS before I got put on steroids and rest and put on a crap tonne of weight lol So many lovely things on there! No idea they did maternity stuff though, dont remember ever seeing that before.
> 
> Cant wait to start hitting the gym and swimming and things once Logan is here, ive not been able to do anything like that for 2 years now and its been driving me mental. :(

yeah they have some gorgeous maternity stuff! just got this: https://www.asos.com/ASOS-Maternity...9&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Dustypink love it!! i also have it in black!

thinking of buying a treadmill for home once baby is here, seems so much more likely that i would go on it then than joining a gym and heading out in winter when i have a baby at home! plus gyms in my area are minimum £50 a month membership!! could buy a treadmill after a few months haha


----------



## Sarahcake

That dress is gorgeous! And at £20, very reasonably priced too!

A treadmill is a really good idea, you would be suprised how often you actually find yourself on them. My ex's parents had one and I spent most of my spare time just idly jogging on it! 

I think a treadmill may be a little too intense now after so long being out of things, and we live in a flat above a shop so doubt they want to hear Nelly the elephant stomping around :D But im considering getting an exercise bike to start me off. Your 100% right about the issues with gyms, I never want to go anywhere in the cold let alone to exercise and they are so expensive :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks sarahcake :)

Glad it's not just me then Kellie :haha: I can't wait for the film either. You must crack on with the 2nd book, it just gets better and a bit more romantic (although still mainly pure filth :rofl:), I know what you mean about not wanting to go through the books too quickly though. I might have to reread them all once I'm finished!! I have been feeling itchy too, as time said, it's the skin stretching x

time - If you were smaller to begin with then you'll probably have much stronger/firmer stomach muscles that will be hiding your bump x


----------



## time

hahaha! i might pop mine in the garage so nobody has to watch me!!

exercise bikes are great! unfortunately i have bad knees from impact running so i'm not allowed to go on them :(

sure we will get there eventually! no idea what my body will be like after giving birth.. i'm hoping i have good genes as my mum and nanna are sooooo slim still and i am one of 4 children!


----------



## time

thanks lolly, i'm hoping so but would love a big round belly in a few weeks haha!


----------



## ttc_lolly

time said:


> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> I used to love ASOS before I got put on steroids and rest and put on a crap tonne of weight lol So many lovely things on there! No idea they did maternity stuff though, dont remember ever seeing that before.
> 
> Cant wait to start hitting the gym and swimming and things once Logan is here, ive not been able to do anything like that for 2 years now and its been driving me mental. :(
> 
> yeah they have some gorgeous maternity stuff! just got this: https://www.asos.com/ASOS-Maternity...9&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Dustypink love it!! i also have it in black!
> 
> thinking of buying a treadmill for home once baby is here, seems so much more likely that i would go on it then than joining a gym and heading out in winter when i have a baby at home! plus gyms in my area are minimum £50 a month membership!! could buy a treadmill after a few months hahaClick to expand...

Awww that dress is beautiful :)

We have an exercise bike and I hope I find the motivation from somewhere to use it once bubs is here!


----------



## Scally

Happy Anniversary Kellie! What have you got planned? I was thinking we should really meet up and compare bumps soon!

I really think I need to read 50 shades of grey! 

I am now looking on the asos website, need to get a dress to wear to a christening and wedding! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Everything went perfectly!! :happydance:

We had trouble getting full pic of spine so we were in the room over 40 mins and my bump feels battered and bruised from all the digging, but we finally got the all clear when she flipped around. Sono women thinks its a girl but she couldnt give full confirmation as her legs were a little closed but there was deffinatly no scrotum or penis (was just bare between legs) so looks like were still team pink!! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Scally

Congratulations on confirmation of team pink! And for a successful scan, they really do leave you feeling sore dont they? 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yay congrats Inoue :D 
They do tend to push a little bit on those scans don't they. Left mine feeling a little bit battered and bruised! Worth it though :)


----------



## Inoue

Yeh, she was really going for it. DH had nail marks in his hand by the end :blush:. Will try and upload pics later on tonight, ive got a cute little foot print one :) x


----------



## Inoue

Picky time!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20w.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2









20w (2).jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1









20w (3).jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2









20w (4).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 1eighty

Scan today at half three, our time. WAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!! Six hours to go!


----------



## kellie_w

Congratulations inoue on your team pink confirmation! Your scan pictures are lovely, the footprint is extremely cute!

Good luck for today 1eighty, hope all goes well for you

We should def meet up and compare bumps scally! Was there anyone else on this thread who was also local to us? X


----------



## Inoue

All the best 1eighty!!! :happydance:. Its an amazing experience xx


----------



## pinkribbon

Love your pics inoue, especially the little foot, how cute and small! :)


----------



## time

aww great pics inoue! the little foot is so cute!

good luck today 1eighty! bet you are so excited to see baby again :)


----------



## Scally

Lovely pics Inoue! Gorgeous! I didnt have anything like that!

Good luck 1eighty! Will be waiting for update!

kellie- hello mrs! how are you doing? did you have a nice anniversary? did you find soemthing to wear?

Maternity clothes really bug me, I only have one pair of jeans and need to get more bottoms but hardly any shops actually sell them in the shops! Its all online and I would like to try them on! I am tall so not all shops have a decent leg size! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats on being team :pink: Inoue! Love the pics too, so precious :)

Good luck for your scan today 1eighty :flower: mine's today too at 2pm! x


----------



## Inoue

All the best with your scan Lolly! Only a few hours to go :happydance: xx


----------



## Scally

Good luck with your scan lolly x


----------



## Sarahcake

Those pictures are amazing Inoue! Love the foot one, too cute :D 

Good luck with your scans today 1eighty and Lolly!


----------



## lambchops

another team pinky inoue! aww congrats!! and lovely lovely pictures!!! 

My bumps come out of nowhere the last 2 weeks im now poppin out of my clothes and look pregnant and not just like a lil piggy! only 13 more sleeps till my next July scan im excited!!!

Whos been today 1eighty and lolly! ooh more news hehe xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Scally said:


> Lovely pics Inoue! Gorgeous! I didnt have anything like that!
> 
> Good luck 1eighty! Will be waiting for update!
> 
> kellie- hello mrs! how are you doing? did you have a nice anniversary? did you find soemthing to wear?
> 
> Maternity clothes really bug me, I only have one pair of jeans and need to get more bottoms but hardly any shops actually sell them in the shops! Its all online and I would like to try them on! I am tall so not all shops have a decent leg size! x

We had a lovely anniversary thanks! That's 8 years that's flown by. We went to portofinos at the hythe, was so yummy but the starters were difficult as it was a lot of cured meat and soft cheeses that I can't have or seafood which I don't eat. The best bit was just us getting out on our own, not having to worry about a bored toddler! I ended up wearing a dress I have that stretches so didn't have to pay out for new stuff!

I'm having the same problem with clothes, I'm 6ft 1 and I don't think shops realize that pregnant women get pregnant too! Did you find anything on asos? I needed a dress for a wedding and they seemed lovely from there but I was worried they would come up to short.

Oh my god, just seen on Facebook mcdonalds are doing a wispa gold mcflurry!! :happydance: I am so tempted, why does soft ice-cream have to be on the no-no list!!


----------



## 1eighty

Update for the OP's records: We're now :blue: and due 16th Nov :)


----------



## Scally

Congratulations 1eighty on your blue bump! I will update the front page tomorrow when I can put the computer on my tv screen! 

kellie- sounds lovely to get out and relax a bit, shame about the starters.
I know that New Look in Ipswich do maternity things in store and have quite alot of maxi dresses that looked long up against me (I am 5 11). I am tempted to try and get up there in the next couple of wks. Colchester are useless for maternity, Matalan, Peacocks and Debenhams do a small range but thats it! 
I looked on asos and like their maxi dresses but it would look so daft if it was an ankle swinger! 

x


----------



## Inoue

kellie_w said:


> Oh my god, just seen on Facebook mcdonalds are doing a wispa gold mcflurry!! :happydance: I am so tempted, why does soft ice-cream have to be on the no-no list!!

Ive eaten tons of Mcflurrys!! :haha:. The machines are cleaned twice a day so there pretty fine to eat :winkwink: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats on your blue bump 1eighty :)

My scan was lovely! Baby is definitely still a girl, so I finally started buying her some clothes :yipee:

Quick pic of my lil lady;
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/95a7d2d9.jpg


----------



## Inoue

Congrats on scan Lolly!! Gorgeous little girl :cloud9: xx


----------



## pops23

Congrats everyone!!

I got a gorgeous maxi dress from warehouse, not maternity, just got it a couple of sizes bigger!! Xxx


----------



## sharan

I can't believe how quickly how quick July is going now that I look back. Felt like ages away when it was the beginning of June!

Only 3 more sleeps until my scan...hoping for a pink bump this time.


----------



## Inoue

Im thinking the same Sharan. I recieved my working hours for August yesterday.... AUGUST!! Why does pregnancy go so slow, and fast at the same point! :haha:

We will be all biting out nails when we get around to October and then the impending Novemeber will be around the corner ~ scary xx


----------



## kellie_w

It's scaring the life out of me too how quick time is going. I really must get a start on my Christmas shoppin now as I won't be getting any done after November! The nerves are starting to kick in now as the weeks are going by, worries about coping with a very active toddler and a newborn. Luke has tonsilitus at the moment and yesterday spent the whole day curled on my lap crying. It kind of brought home how will I manage this and a baby? What if Ollie is as sick as much as Luke? How am I going to do the nights again, I have struggled the past two nights with getting up every 15-30 minutes. 

Is anyone else expecting their second feeling like this? Im still excited, but with people telling me how hard this is going to be is starting to get to me x


----------



## kellie_w

But on a positive note, despite my anterior/fundal placenta the kicks are getting stronger and stronger, can be seen from the outside and dh has felt them :happy:


----------



## Inoue

This is my first so unable to answer Kellie but im quite scared about how much my life will change once LO is born. Im so used to having my routine. I have an anterior placenta and i still havent felt any kicks :cry:, if it wasnt for my doppler and little flutters id be very worried as im only a week behind you. Just want to feel my baby now as everyone elce seems to be :(.


----------



## 1eighty

Inoue - I feel mine right at the bottom, under where the placenta is. Feel like it's right on the crease where they slice you for a caesar. That's pretty much the only place I can feel definite kicks. As your uterus grows, the placenta (though it'll still be at the front) should move up some. I've got a fairly good bump on me, but if your bump is still small and neat you might well not feel kicks til a wee bit later on.


----------



## Scally

Hello ladies!!!!!!!!

lolly- lovely scan pic x

sharan- not long now!!!!! x

Inoue- you are right time is going so fast and slow at the same time! 

kellie-w- yay to kicks! I know what you mean about the christmas shopping I want everything bought and wrapped in October and hopefully the beginning of Oct! 
I am with you with worrying about how I'd cope with two! Izzy sleeps through the night most nights, but when she does wake a couple of times I am dead to the world the next day! She is also quite demanding and I feel scared about how I will deal with her and baby. I dont think I am going to even attempt to get out of the house with the two of them for at least the first month! 


I have had such a busy day- I went to the Next sale for 5am, so didnt sleep at all as i knew i needed to get up early! Got Izzy some clothes and a couple of things for baby, £90 worth of stuff for £40! Then i went to work, had to chase a shoplifter at one point, I was far too tired for it today! I am not at home enjoying a cuppa and had some good news from OH who has ordered me some maternity jeans for next online! Nice and reduced! Anyone else go?

x


----------



## lambchops

1eighty said:


> Inoue - I feel mine right at the bottom, under where the placenta is. Feel like it's right on the crease where they slice you for a caesar. That's pretty much the only place I can feel definite kicks. As your uterus grows, the placenta (though it'll still be at the front) should move up some. I've got a fairly good bump on me, but if your bump is still small and neat you might well not feel kicks til a wee bit later on.

Thats where I feel some of mine down there! some proper little thuds now right on my bikini line, i love it! 


Well today I spent 2 hours of my life in the walk in centre waiting for someone to check my wee to see if i had a water infection. My back was still killing this morning, and my kidneys were just aching and aching and i had lots of toilet trips, obviously part and parcel of pregnancy but i was still worries especially after the pain i was in yesterday. Well i dont have a one, just have 2 little babies pushing on my back and my bladder! so bad time but good news! felt a lot better since i checked.


----------



## Scally

lambchops- sorry to hear you are in pain! Good that you didnt have an infection x


----------



## Inoue

Ive also spent this morning in hospital :(. I had bad menstrual cramps yesterday along with a stabbing pain on right bikini line side, got curled up on my bed and tried to get over the pain. Woke up this morning with minor cramps and bad stabbing pain so rang up the labour ward and was told to come in asap. I thought i might have an UTI but urine was all clear. I spoke to a Doctor who said bad menstrual cramps are often a sign of pre-term labour after 20 weeks, i then got a telling off for not going in yesterday and leaving it to today :blush:. She looked internally and cervix was nice and closed and baby was checked which also was fine (midwife commented on her good HB). So now been discharged and told if i get anymore period type cramps then dont leave it and call us! lol. Praying now i wont get anymore. xx


----------



## Scally

Oh my god Inoue, huge hugs, how scary for you! Have you been told to rest? x


----------



## Inoue

Yeh, now resting at home, think I might try and get more time off sick. Still get the stabbing pain but at least its settled compared to what I was, no more period type cramps ~ phew! Just want to highlight to you girlys not to sit on it if u get bad period pain cramps x


----------



## kellie_w

Lambchops: glad everything is ok, when I think about the aches and pains I get with just one baby, poor you with having it double! 

Inoue: how awful that must have been for you, extremely scary to be told sometime like that. Hope the doctor was wrong and it's not a sign of pre term labour. Still good news your cervix is closed and babys heart it good. 

V day is approaching girls! Our next milestone! Can't believe I'm less than a month away from third tri! X


----------



## Inoue

Cheers kellie :hugs:. I also hope they got there diagnosis wrong, just got to be careful. Still having nasty round lig pain right side, any suggestions on how to settle it? A hotish shower made them go away for about 2 hours but now there back :(. Im fine if im sat down, its just when I move :( x


----------



## Scally

Rest up lots Inoue- get somet time off.

kellie- not long until v day! and 3rd trimester! yay!

x


----------



## lambchops

Inoue! you keep resting and definately get some more time off, how scary for you. Hope you are feeling a bit better, you do what you have to do to keep yourself and your lil bubs as safe and sound as possible!! big hugs!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh Inoue, that must have been really scary for you :( make sure you rest up won't you fingers crossed that all will be ok now you've been seen :)


----------



## Scally

Hope you are feeling a bit better today Inoue and lambchops xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hope you both feel better today Inoue & lambchops :flower: try to take it easy.

I'm getting lots of cramping and stretching lately, this baby is definitely getting a lot bigger all of a sudden! My bump has really popped out too :) love it!


----------



## Inoue

Thanks all :hugs:. So nice to recieve well wishes.

I feel abit better today, just got stabbing pains in right side still but it eases when i sit down or relax. No more bad menstrual cramps, just the little minor ones you get from time to time. Also, i _think_ i felt a couple of low kicks last night, one by suprise and one when i was concentrating. I cant be sure as it sometimes feels like a major nerve twitch/thump (but i dont think there's any major nerves down there?) ~ so not really sure :wacko:. Im back in to see Dr next Tuesday to see if i can get a couple of weeks off sick. Cant be that far off now from being on maternity leave :). 

Oh, just off the record, i found that gallons of water has helped ease round lig pain (just incase others are getting it)

Glad your bump has gotten bigger lolly, hope the niggly cramps ease off. You cant exactly expect _not_ to feel anything when you think of whats happening inside! 

xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Inoue said:


> You cant exactly expect _not_ to feel anything when you think of whats happening inside!
> 
> xx

VERY true!!! We'd be weirded out/worried/scared if we didn't, and are exactly the same when we do :rofl: there's no pleasing us preggo ladies!


----------



## pops23

Inoue that sounds awful sorry you had to go through that and glad you're feeling better and bubs was all ok

Sorry I've been MIA ladies, been working all weekend!

I've also got an anterior placenta, I feel the baby move but wouldn't describe it as kicks, feels more like popping although I know it is kicks! Nothing from the outside and hubs felt nothing yet, he can't wait, I'm getting impatient!! Suppose it's early still for me, hopefully in a couple of weeks I'll feel more 

In other new, we ordered our nursery bits (not furniture but all the other bits like quilt bumper, mobile etc..) Got absolutely everything for £350 and it's all lovely from the whirligig range (gender neutral for team yellow) from mamas and papas and 20% off! xx


----------



## Scally

Good luck today sharan, let us know how you get on!

Hows Inoue and lambchops today?

x


----------



## Inoue

^ Im feeling really good today thanks scally :hugs:. Baby has been kicking like bruce lee since my hospital visit. Im not sure if i like the feel or not... So alien to me and probably other first timers. Dunno, just sends shivers down my spine when she really starts flipping out, yet im smiling like a cheshire cat - conflicting :wacko: x


----------



## Scally

Inoue- glad you are feeling good today, and yay for the kicks! Its when you get bigger and they do the moving positions thing and your whole belly rolls with them- thats freaky!!!! x


----------



## Scally

pops23- yay of your nursery bargains!!!! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's great you got all your stuff Pops :)

Inoue, it is weird feeling movements! Like scally said, it gets so much more perculiar the further along you get. My DD always use to stick her bum out and it would just sit there, rock hard at the side of my stomach and I could never get comfy!


----------



## time

i have really started feeling baby now! every day, normally more so after i've just eaten dinner and then again before bed! it's amazing but very alien like you said inoue!!

on sunday i was wearing a jersey maxi dress and all of a sudden baby must have moved position and my bump was so lopsided.. she was sticking out of one side of my stomach and i was getting some funny looks haha!!!

i started majorly shopping on saturday and ended up at mothercare and bought a lot more than i wanted to! as well as stocking up on nappies and wipes at the tesco baby event! great value! i got a pack of 6 pampers sensitive wipes for £4.95!!


----------



## Inoue

Glad im not the only one feeling funny :haha:. Now were getting movement, are we supposed to expect it everyday or monitor it just yet? I thought it was from 25 weeks plus. I hope LO can kick away tonight so i can show DH :). 

That was some great bargains time, especially on the baby wipes! I havent brought any yet although i have a couple of packs of nappies from all the vouchers we got with our bounty packs. May have to pay tesco a visit x


----------



## time

Inoue said:


> Glad im not the only one feeling funny :haha:. Now were getting movement, are we supposed to expect it everyday or monitor it just yet? I thought it was from 25 weeks plus. I hope LO can kick away tonight so i can show DH :).
> 
> That was some great bargains time, especially on the baby wipes! I havent brought any yet although i have a couple of packs of nappies from all the vouchers we got with our bounty packs. May have to pay tesco a visit x

i think at the beginning it is a bit hit and miss, it's taken me over a week to start feeling it every evening.. i think the midwife says after 24 weeks when you are feeling proper kicks that you should get in touch if they don't happen for a day. hubby hasn't felt any kicks yet.. as i said they are very hit and miss and by the time he gets over to me they've stopped haha.. he will start waling round attached to my belly if he doesn't feel it soon bless him!

yeah head down to tesco they had some great stuff in their event, also morrisons baby event (sorry as it may have finished) had 6 tommee tippee closer to nature bottles for £10!!! which is an amazing price!!


----------



## Inoue

I just had my hand on my lower part of my bump as baby was kicking away and she gave me an almighty kick, quicky got DH hand there and although i could feel little kicks inside, he couldnt feel it on the outside ~ poor mans gone off in a sulk now :rofl:

We have a morrisons down the road so i checked out there sale on Saturday, i brought shed loads of tommie teppee bottles ages ago so didnt need any. Great buy for others though! Nearest Tesco or Asda for me is about half hour drive which is quite annoying :(. x


----------



## time

haha typical!! i'm hoping in a couple of weeks when they get stronger from the outside hubby will be able to feel them! 

ah yes i got the tommee tippee complete starter set so i have somehow ended up with about 15 bottles all in all haha!!! i will never run low!!!
the mothercare sale was pretty good too if there's one near you.. online they said they were out of stock of most things but i went in to one in york and they had everything in!!!


----------



## Inoue

The nearest mothercare to me is about 40 mins drive, we dont really live near a city ~ good old Lincolnshire! #-o

I think i must have about 7 bottles and i also brought the tommee teppee sterilising set with i think came with a few more. I think there bottle designs are really cute compared to others :). 

Abit O/T but when are people going to get there Hospital bag sorted? I hope we all stay in touch till our labour days but just incase we dont, ill ask now. Im thinking about 33 weeks ~ is that abit too prepared? x


----------



## Scally

I must get to Tescos and get some of their wipes whilst they are still on offer! 

We have got the Dr Brown bottles this time, after having a very colicky baby last time I am getting prepared and just going straight to them, although they are more expensive.

Typical with the kicks, its the same with us, she is kicking me loads and i can over the OH and then she stops! 

I have written my list for the hospital bag, and will plan on doing it about 34 weeks I think....... the thread in the third trimester is good for ideas. I really do hope we can all keep in contact all the way through! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Scally said:


> I have written my list for the hospital bag, and will plan on doing it about 34 weeks I think....... the thread in the third trimester is good for ideas. *I really do hope we can all keep in contact all the way through! *
> x

Same here. Im sure we will, may just have to change the title :winkwink:. I have copied and pasted a really good plan from the 3rd tri and im now adding to it when i see something i didnt beforehand. The extra's are disposable pants (quite a few) and ready made milk cartons x


----------



## sharan

Hey ladies!

Just thought I'd update here too. I had my scan this morning and I'm in team blue. I must admit I was a bit disappointed to begin with as I was convinced and really hoped it was a pink one. But nope I've got another blue bundle on the way. The disappointment only lasted a couple of minutes though and now I'm thoroughly in love.

Baby is all well and growing healthily. In fact I'm measuring 20+3 weeks so baby is growing ahead of dates!

I will post the scan pic later on. You can really see a very nice side profile of his face. He has a beautiful button nose xx


----------



## Inoue

Congratulations sharon :happydance:. Im sure the disappointment didnt last long with another boy, youve got a gorgeous little bundle of blue brewing ;) x


----------



## sharan

And here is my 2nd little Prince x

https://i.imgur.com/RrFAb.jpg


----------



## haydenmummy

congrats hunnie on your prince 

how is everyone feeling?


----------



## kellie_w

Congratulations sharan! Welcome to team blue, I felt that exact feeling when I found out I was having another boy. But as soon as I saw his face in 4d any disappointment vanished and now I'm so pleased at another boy. Your scan picture is lovely. Glad to see inoue and lambchop are feeling better now! 

I'm currently exhausted in butlins, Think I have over done things today as have a really achey feeling down below. I also have a slow down of movements, I'm guessing it's my placenta that's causing that though or that I have just been too busy to notice! Have any of you still got any food aversions? Mine is still pizza, makes me feel sick as anything! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Congrats sharan on your little boy! 2 brothers growing up together is gonna be awesome for them :D 

Sorry I've been a little quiet lately, not been sleeping right and had loads going on recently. Add on top of that a nasty UTI that docs think may have spread to my kidneys! Just been knackered! 

Really glad to hear that everyone else is great :D and I agree about the hoping we get all the way together, your all such a lovely bunch!


----------



## Scally

sharan- congratulations on your blue bump, it'll be lovely for them growing up together! Lovely scan pic and cute button nose!

kellie-w- Yay u made it to Butlins!!!!!! I think your movements have probably slowed because you are running around like a mad woman and lulling your baby boy to sleep! No food aversions I want to eat everything! Mind you i got my OH to cook me some chicken strips last night, took one bite and didnt want them anymore! 

hello sarahcake- sorry to hear about your UTI, hope they manage to get rid of it before it affects your kidneys too much, huge hugs and hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww thank you Scally :) I'm sure I will be fine, just makes you feel a little sorry for yourself Tis all! I hope things are good with you?


----------



## Scally

You are allowed to feel sorry for yourself, not only pregnant, shattered and everything that entails but also with a nasty uti too, hope you feel better quick! xx

I am feeling sorry for myself too, I have a rotten cold! Colds feel so much worse when you cant dose up! lol x


----------



## time

congrats sharan on a lovely little boy!!! he is gorgeous! i always loved the idea of having a load of little boys whenever i used to watch malcolm in the middle haha! 

as for the hospital bag inoue, my midwife said on friday that i should have it ready for 32 weeks, this is what they recommend nowadays so you are very prepared.. i guess there is no harm in being ready! i went on boots online and also cow and gate and got a good idea of what i need to pack!

when we all join third tri i am sure we will all join back together.. i think you may even be able to move this whole thread to third tri scally if you ask an admin how to do it!

i am very easily put off meat at the moment, i was a vegetarian for 6 years so i am very fussy with it anyway.. and this pregnancy seems to have made it even worse!!

hope you feel better soon sarahcake, uti's are nasty but very easy to clear up now they know what it is!! sure you will be on the mend soon :)


----------



## pops23

Let's definitely move this thread over to third tri, it's so lovely having people to chat with going through the same thing at the same time. I'm the first of my most of friends to have a baby and it can be quite lonely at points having no one to talk to, so nice to have you ladies on here.

Sharan, congrats on another prince, an older friend i have has just had her 3rd boy and she absolutely loves it as they are so much fun together and very entertaining!

I didn't feel too much movement yesterday but have felt more this morning, I have an anterior placenta too so guessing hubs won't feel anything for a while yet. It's such an alien feeling, the only reason I know for sure it's baby is that I haven't felt anything like it in my life!! At our scan last week babies foot was down by the cervix, must still be there as every now and again I'm feeling kicks in my vagina basically!!

So those of you who know the sex, who has chosen names? I think we're going to chose two of each sex and see what we feel when the baby comes! xx


----------



## Inoue

I agree with asking admin to move this to third tri when the time comes. Not sure who's the most furthest along but i guess it will be around the second/third week of August :). Not to long now ladies!! 

Ive had little kicks today but not as mega as Monday, it is such a wierd movement; i think im liking it more now :happydance:. I got my kiddicare nursing chair delivered today so now waiting for DH to finish work to put it together (and fix my car) ---> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...9819-o-t-pregnancy-funny-stories-tad-tmi.html) :dohh:

Weve chosen a nice girl name (Reimi) but i think it all depends on just what your little baby looks like when its born. Our back up names are Sophia and Kairi ;)


----------



## time

i am the same pops, none of my close friends have children yet/will do anytime soon and the only person i know with a baby is my sil. it's nice having some people who know what you are going through and what we need to prepare for!!

i have an anterior placenta and the only place i feel kicks is really low down, so i think i am missing out on a lot of them because baby is just hitting my placenta!! 

we have chosen a name but have a list of about 5 that we really like so that is baby comes and doesn't suit the name we've chosen we have back ups!! but the name we have chosen is wren.

i'm also starting to get used to the movements.. they are getting more normal to me and i don't notice them as much! the heartburn in the last few days has been horrendous and that is taking up more of my mind haha! any tips??

lovely names inoue! sophia is on our shortlist! and good luck putting your chair up.. i can't decide whether to get one of those or an old pine rocking chair.. those nursing chairs look SO comfy!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies, hope we are all well? 

My nasty uti seems to be heading off now which is awesome! So feeling a lot better. 

Yesterday was a good day, I entered a competition with real radio the last time I was in ikea, I got aether yesterday morning including a £100 voucher for the place!! I've never won anything!! Off there today to pick up a cot and changing table and things :D 

I also got myself discharged from the dermatology department at the hospital as the venous ulcer on my leg is nearly healed now :D 

Oh and I won 2 quid on a scratch card haha!! Hoping my luck extends to tonight and I win the lottery!

In baby related news, my OH used the Doppler on me last night and my son kicked it out of my partners hand! So that's the first movement felt from outside!


----------



## pops23

Movement from the outside, how exciting!! Glad to hear that there is lots of luck on your side right now  xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well done on winning sarahcake! And glad your UTI is on its way out too, hate those bloody things :growlmad:

We've picked a couple of names that we like so going to wait until she's here and see which suits her most :) we aren't telling anyone our choices though, I don't care to hear anybody's opinions or thoughts on our choices!

Yesterday I started feeling proper kicks & jabs, the ones where you feel them from the outside and see your bump move :cloud9: love it!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks guys :)

We were going to do the same Lolly, but we (or should I say I) caved in and told everyone lol Logan was the only name my OH liked and remotely considered so it was a case of well...if people hate it...then tough luck because we have nothing else we like or agree on together! Its defo nice to have a few there to choose from, sometime's babies just dont look like the name you were planning on going with do they.

Yay on the kicks! Seems there's a few of us now starting to experience the heavier kicks and movements! Its like a milestone isnt it, Next up for me - V-day lol 2 a week and a bit to go :D


----------



## Scally

Hello!!!!! 

Congratulations sarahcake on winning the £100 for Ikea how exciting!!! What with that and the £2 you definitely need a third one!

Yay for the UTI finishing, must be nice not to suffer so much. And great about the movement with the doppler!!
V day is my next goal too! It is Friday for me!

ttc-lolly- great about your movements too! We have thought of names too, we havent told many what our thoughts are, and alot dont know the sex.

My OH had his arm across the side of my bump today, it seems that little madam wasnt impressed she was kicking at him to get him to move it out of the way! 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Congratulations to sarahcake and ttc Lolly on your movements and winnings! Exciting things for all of you! Scally, I had a dream about you! I passed you in a hotel corridor in clacton, and said to my oh I know her from baby and bump... Strange as I have no idea what you are like!! 

Is everyone prepared for the heat next week? We will all be moaning by Tuesday I bet! I'm looking forward to returning to normal tomorrow, holiday over. Butlins was a disaster! Luke whined all week, and I mean seriously whined!! It was a really hard week, again it brought home how hard it may be with two! 

I'm 31 today... I guess I'm now classed as a old mum :haha:


----------



## Scally

kellie-w- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! 31 is not old, u r younger than me!!!!!! What a funny dream! We will really have to meet up in Colchester in the near future! Shame about your Butlins holiday, why was he so whingey? I had one of those days with Izzy today and panicked a bit about having two!

I have had enough of the heat already, walked the long way into town today, ended up about a 4-5 mile trip and i had really had enough of the heat on return journey! Not planning on walking that much this week! 

x


----------



## momiji

Hey ladies, 20wk scan tomorrow - eeekk!! Can't believe it's gone so quickly. Excited but feel nervous again too. Hoping everything will be ok.

Happy Birthday kellie_w, I agree with Scally your not old at all. If your old I must be ancient, lol!!!!

Hope everyone is ok and not finding the heat too much x x


----------



## pops23

Happy Birthday Kellie! old my arse, young and gorgeous more like!

Sarahcake Logan is our boys name choice too! How funny, I really haven;'t heard of it around for ages and ages, it's unusual but not weird, great minds think alike! ;-)
Arya is our girls name

I'm getting lots of movements now as well, loving it, some days more than others, today has been loads!! Nothing that could be felt from the outside yet but lots on the inside!!

xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Its odd, I dont know any body outside of this forum who have used the name (no idea why, its gorgeous - massively biased or what!) but there's tonnes of ladies on here that have gone with it! We all have excellent taste clearly :D

Thanks for the congrats also girls :) I was hoping our 3rd bit of luck would be winning the lottery...alas, that did not happen haha!


----------



## Scally

You best do the Euromillions tomorrow night- 87 million- now that would be nice!

momiji- good luck for your scan, keep us updated! 
The heat is killing me especially as my 3 year old seems reluctant to walk in it and wants carrying everywhere! Its such a shock to their little bodies too!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooooo 87 million...what would you even do with that kind of money?!


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you for the birthday messages, I'm surprised as I really thought inwould be one of the older ones on here! Got me thinking, if we are all staying together how about getting to know each other more?

I'm kellie, I'm 31 and live in colchester, Essex. I have been married 8 years and have Luke who is nearly two. I was a chef for 10 years, before giving it up and spending 3 years working on mobile phone sales. Now I'm lucky enough to be a sahm. 

Oh and I'm going to win the euro Millions this weekend, oh has already decided he is buying the bat mobile when we win :dohh:

Scally, we really should meet up! Is there anyone else local, we could arrange a b&b meet x


----------



## Scally

We could all win the euromillions on Friday, they are giving away 100 raffle prizes of a million each (u can tell i work in a shop that sells the lottery! lol)

Thats a good idea getting to know each other more!
My name is Ally, I am 33, I live in Manningtree, Essex. I have been with my OH for 4 years, married for one (anniversary Sept). I have a daughter called Elizabeth (Izzy) who will be 3 in September. I was a teacher before I gave up work to become a stay at home ,mum with Izzy, will do this until both her and this little one goes to school then i hope to go back to teaching. My only job now is working in a small shop on a Saturday whilst OH has a father and daughter day! I like having that day out, but sick of it at the moment as in a rough area, and last week I had to chase shoplifters, this week someone threaten to come in and shoot me as i didnt serve them a can of red bull!

OOooooh has anyone got facebook?

Just realised how much I rabbited on! I do apologise! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah defo a food idea about to know each other a little better! 

I'm Sarah, not that my username gave that away at all! I'm 24 and live with my partner of 2 years. 

I'm currently not doing my normal job - health care assistant due to being pretty I'll this last year but things are getting better. I work now for a UK based video gaming website as a reviewer / content producer. My hobbies, I'm a massive geek as is my partner, and I may be slightly addicted to world of Warcraft :D 

I do have Facebook which I'll share, but I'm on my iPhone at the mo so can't paste the URL will do it on my pc in a bit.


----------



## lambchops

Ooh hey girlies! My scan is tomorrow! so exciting. Look at all you Essex lot on here haha my fellas an Essex boy! 
My names Lou im 28 yrs young and Im from Liverpool, my OH is from Basildon in Essex he's 31. He was originally from here till his parents split when he was about 11, so a few yrs back when he split up with his ex he moved back up here to his mums cos shes never moved away and then we met! So cute! He has 2 kids from his previous relationship but he isnt allowed to see them as she married the fella she was going with which caused my ex and her to split and he (the new one) doesnt allow it. Which is awfully nice of them ay! but still he is in contact with them and sends them money, clothes, cards, presents as often as he can. He is so excited for our babies to come and hopefully one day there will come a point where he can see them all and we'll have a proper little extended family! I work in customer service (yay! not) haha and he is a landscape gardener by day and a bar manager by night and weekends, until the babies are here then he's cutting down his hours.


----------



## Scally

My god Sarah my OH will say u have the perfect job! 

lambchops- yay for your scan tomorrow! How exciting! Such a shame about your OH's children, that is very out of order! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah your OH's ex sounds like a complete ass Lambchops :( Still, one day the kids will realise that he's not been away for no reason - they will know he cares, especially as there's still stuff coming through on birthdays and things :) 

Scally, I get that a lot lol Its harder than people think though - yeah I get the awesome free games thing but it kills your love for gaming after a while. You just see everything as work, always critiquing things. Its hard to just play games for the fun now for me, on a little break from doing the reviews - although I am doing other content so hoping I can get my passion back for it!


----------



## kellie_w

Hi ally, Sarah and Lou :)

I was just about to say the same about my oh, that would be his absolute dream job! He currently works for his family business, they restore and customise watch dials but he would chuck that in to do game testing! He is really disappointed that the new call of duty comes out near our due date. I have already told him the xbox is going to be off limits for a few months! 

I totally understand the retail thing ally, i used to get so much abuse when I worked for orange, people really scare you. I remember a family of 4 who were quite erm I guess the only discription is large and rough looking all standing around the counter shouting at me as their broadband wasn't working. I was pregnant at the time and felt so imtimedated. Also the guy who called up and threatened to come down and throw his faulty laptop through the window at me. Some people are so rude and the way they behave is uncalled for. What age did you used to teach? 

Hurray for s scan tomorrow! Feels like it's been ages since mine, good luck and can't wait to see pictures!

I'm not sure if anyone can find my Facebook, I can't remember if I have it private and hidden from search results but my surname is bill, I'll post a link later as also on my iPhone


----------



## Scally

I used to teach 4-5 year olds in a school in Frinton, i absolutely loved it and will love going back but have always wanted to be a stay at home mum.

My OH is an explosives technician..... not really much i can say about that apart from health and safety isnt as good as it should be! lol

I can understand your job taking away your love of games! My friend used to work in the media, and she was a nightmare to watch a film with as she would go through what they did wrong, where the edits were etc! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies!! Glad to see to ure all doing well :winkwink:. Hope you had a good birthday kellie and all the best to lambchops for tomoz! How exciting :happydance:.

Afm, ive been to see my wonderful GP and shes signed me off for 3 weeks which takes me to my maternity leave! Yay!!!!! Now at home relaxing knowing I have no work till mid '13 :).

My mini story: Im 24 years old and DH is 27. Weve been together for 7 years and married for 2. Im originally from Beverly in East Yorkshire and moved down to Lincolnshire when I was two. We have a beautiful detached house im very proud of and it will be fully complete once we have a child. I did my national in adult nursing but never went to uni, ive been a dental nurse for 5 years. One of my life greatest experiences was going to Tokyo for our honeymoon, I cant wait to go back there and take our child x


----------



## Scally

hey Inoue!!!!! Was wondering where you were! Great that you have been signed off! must be such a relief for you! Hows the pains and everything now? 
x


----------



## Sarahcake

Retail work can be really nasty sometimes, I worked in Iceland in a rough part of Plymouth a few years back and some of the people you got in there were awful. Especially the blatant 16-17 year old's who you refused to serve alcohol to on a Friday/Saturday night. They used to come back with hordes of friends and make your life a misery for the rest of your shift. I couldn't imagine how stressful and horrible being pregnant at the time would have been with people like that either...people are shits! 

My OH works in the same industry that I do, He works for a gaming website, one of the free flash games ones as a content purchaser, basically the boss walks up to his desk with a budget of how much he can spend that day and my OH then contacts developers to see what they have for sale. On the side he also works on the same website as me, although he's been there longer! Was actually how we met :)

Ally, an explosives technician sounds pretty interesting! I am the clumsiest person in the universe, so that is definitely not the job for me....I suffer with a case of the 'dropsies' with things that important! 

Inoue...im so jealous of your trip to Tokyo! Ive always wanted to visit there! Im also the same on the nursing front, I have qualifications in Adult Nursing, Childrens Nursing, Mental Health, even some reflexology and massage chucked in. It all came in massively useful, I worked on an elderly care ward for 4 years - best job ive ever had. Ive always wanted to do my nurses training and become a proper registered nurse but the situation around me has always conspired against me!!

Lou, I didnt even twig that you said your scan was tommorrow! Sorry about that lol I hope it goes awesomely well! Are you finding out what youve got there or staying team yellow? 

I have my anomoly rescan this thursday - so they can see his heart properly and his legs hopefully! He had them buried deep in my pelvis last time the little git! Totally forgot about it until now lol!


----------



## Inoue

Alot better thanks scally :). No more pains apart from the norm. Got a cracking headache today though so may have to crack the paracetamol out! Babys been kicking on/off for the last week but had a few quiet days, im sure its quite normal but I would like her to kick sometimes! X


----------



## lambchops

Im super excited! we had a gender scan at 17 weeks she told us we are 2 little girlies in there so hoping tomorrow its still the same as my 2 'girls' have picked up quite a wardrobe already haha. 

My job is the worst! I wish I had an exciting one, or one i at least loved going to, i think while im on mat leave im gonna investigate a change of career maybe, thats if i get the time! I work with the public now and the stuff you go through is ridiculous!


----------



## Sarahcake

lambchops said:


> Im super excited! we had a gender scan at 17 weeks she told us we are 2 little girlies in there so hoping tomorrow its still the same as my 2 'girls' have picked up quite a wardrobe already haha.
> 
> My job is the worst! I wish I had an exciting one, or one i at least loved going to, i think while im on mat leave im gonna investigate a change of career maybe, thats if i get the time! I work with the public now and the stuff you go through is ridiculous!

Lol woops yes I remember you saying about the girlies now! Wow im not really with it today am I lol :D


----------



## Inoue

Sarahcake said:


> Inoue...im so jealous of your trip to Tokyo! Ive always wanted to visit there! Im also the same on the nursing front, I have qualifications in Adult Nursing, Childrens Nursing, Mental Health, even some reflexology and massage chucked in. It all came in massively useful, I worked on an elderly care ward for 4 years - best job ive ever had. Ive always wanted to do my nurses training and become a proper registered nurse but the situation around me has always conspired against me!!

I was torn between mental health or adult but ended up concentrating on adult nursing. Was about to apply to Nottingham university but then me and DH became serious so I went against it. I do often wonder what my life would be like now if I chose the uni route. 
I cant even begin to explain how amazing Tokyo is, its SO different from our way of life in every way possible. I have a real passion for there country, just not sure a child would put up with a 12hour flight :wacko: x


----------



## kellie_w

Good luck for today Lou! Hope your two girls are still girls! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm Lauryn, 25 and live in Herts :) Have been with OH for 4 years, and not holding my breath on him making me an honest woman anytime soon :rofl:

Happy belated Bithday Kellie :) I agree, 31 is definitely not old!

I have my 22 week MW appt tomorrow and am looking forward to hearing baby's HB and getting my fundal height measured. I reckon it'll be measuring ahead with this ridiculously large bump I'm already rocking :haha:


----------



## lambchops

Hey everyone went for my anatomy scan today, both babies are lookin fab, she said theyre measuring perfect, all organs, limbs, etc all fine! and both still little girlies!! haha One was yawning stretching and at one point had her hand on her head, we got a pic of that! Lead twin on my right is the lead cos its at the lowest point and is also head down, second twin to my left if head up in breech position so theyre yinging and yanging at the minute! Spoke to the midwife and she said my twins are confirmed fraternal as the two placentas are clearly seperate and so thats all fine and cos theyre fraternal if i havent gone by then already i will be induced by the hospital between 37w and 37w5days. Lead twin is head down, for now! we'll see how they go hehe im so excited!
 



Attached Files:







21wks2.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3









21wks.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Inoue

Glad the scan went well lambchops!! :happydance: ~ gorgeous pictures and you get your babys 3 weeks earlier than us!

Did they confirm that there little girlies? X


----------



## time

brilliant pics lambchops!! what little cuties! i always thought i would have twins as my dad was a fraternal twin and my husband's dad was a fraternal twin, as well as loads of other sets in both our families! and 2 girls!! amazing :)

hope everybody else is ok, i think i had my first braxton hicks lastnight, stomach went very tight a few times and i felt very strange! it's so weird i won't be having another scan and i have 17 weeks left!!


----------



## Sarahcake

So my anomaly rescan was horrible :(

The lady who did it spent half an hour trying to get images of his heart, lips and legs. She was really polite but kept saying its because I have such a high BMI that they cant get the pictures. 

She then stops with this panicked look on her face and says "I need to get an expert, there's something wrong with his heart" so Ive thoroughly shat myself and am shaking through fear. I ask for my partner to be allowed in but they tell me he's not allowed. 

5 minutes pass and the sonographer brings in the expert and guess what....within 5 minutes we have clear pictures of his heart - everything is fine. She then goes on to berate the first sonographer that they need to use colour sometimes to see each part of the heart and not to worry people unnesccesarily until you've tried that. She spent a further couple of minutes checking his lips, palette and legs before telling me that he is absolutely fine. 

The other sonographer apologies's and says its her first scan since last September...then proceeds to take 4 awful photos and sends for my OH who got a quick peak and then we were out. Horrible horrible experience :(

Edit: Where the hell has my signature gone?


----------



## time

oh no sarah :( i had a similar thing with my anomaly scan, the young sonographer at the very end of the scan said 'oh i've seen something i'm going to have to get a second opinion' the other sonographer came in after 5 minutes of us being terrified and said it's because the new machines show so much detail and none of the staff are used to it as they were all trained on older machines! she apologised about 12 times and said baby was perfect, and gave us 5 scan pictures for free because of the worry but we were not happy.

glad everything was ok in the end, it's so awful having that worry unnecessarily! obviously happens more than you think!


----------



## Sarahcake

Glad yours was ok too! 
She was really nice dont get me wrong, but obviously not as experienced as the other lady that came in - as it was litterally bang, heres the images you are after. She seemed really cross that the other lady had pulled her in. 

Even after the newer lady left, the sonographer still got a crappy quality image. I dont think she was pressing hard enough as the other lady had to dig into the flub a bit. 

Just glad he is ok!


----------



## Scally

Gosh Sarah it sounds like she needs to be re-trained again! How awful! The worry you must have felt! And why wasnt your OH allowed in the room? 

Hey Lauryn- how did your appointment go today? Did she measure your bump? I am hoping mine will be measured next week, I'd say i must be ahead too with my big bump!

Lou- yay to your scan! And to both still being girls! Phew! 

Hows everyone coping with the heat? 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Apparently its because they get a lot of issues with people bringing their kids in and letting them run riot playing with the equipment and what not. Now because of that theres a blanket ban on anomaly scans that says OH, friends, reletives, whoever have to wait until they diagnostic part of the scan is done and then they get called in.

I can understand it, cant show exception to one person then not to another but when its something like today...its mean of them to say no.


----------



## time

i have heard of a lot of hospitals doing this now! luckily my husband was allowed in as i would have broken down if i was on my own and she said she had found something wrong!!! the screen was turned away from me, so hubby got to see everything as she did the scan which he loved!

not long until V day for some of us now!!! very exciting! x


----------



## rhloveselmo

I have the most stubborn baby....at my 13 week scan I spent over 3 1/2 hours getting a scan. It just didnt want to move from its curled up position. Yesterday at my 19 week scan it did the same thing... 3 hours later of trying, I need to now come back in next week for measurements they couldn't get.


----------



## Scally

rhloveselmo- yours is a stubborn baby!

ITS MY V DAY TODAY!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!
Amazing to think that my little madam is now 21cm long!!!!!! Next countdown is 3rd trimester!!!!! 

x


----------



## kellie_w

:happydance: congratulations on your v day ally!!! :happydance:

Nearly double figures too!!! Some days it feels like this is going too fast!

Love your scan pictures Lou, so pleased to hear you are still double pink!

Sarah, that sounds awful about your scan, so glad to hear everything is ok though :hugs:

I have 3 hours in the hairdresser today so Hurray for the cooler weather today! I went for a waddle round the zoo yesterday, and then to town, being the first time we went out all week it was hard going! Is anyone else suffering from a night time blocked nose? Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Scally

Oooooh yes i forgot about the double figures! Your V day is tomorrow!

Some days I want it to go faster and then other times I am happy with the speed its going! 

This morning I woke up so nervous again about having two! I think its the dynamics of everything like how on earth am I going to be able to get out of the house??!!! 

I have a constant block nose at the moment, i did with Izzy's pregnancy too, another lovely pregnancy symptom!

x


----------



## Scally

The zoo etc must have been hard yesterday, i am so pleased its cooled considerably today! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yay Ally!! Congrats on your Vday!! As Time said, Vday is fast approaching for all of us now, its crazy to think that I was wishing away the time until I was 12 weeks...it went so slowly...but since then, another 12 weeks has nearly gone by! Just blows my mind that its going so fast now. 

Yeah Kellie my nose is completely blocked at night now. I wake up with a gunky throat an all. I thought it was to do with not drinking overnight but I have a drink of something every time I pop to the loo over night so it cant be that :S Bit strange! 

Have fun at the hairdressers :D I desperately need to get mine chopped. Its entirely too long for my liking but ive no idea what to do with it :S lol


----------



## kellie_w

I read yesterday whilst looking for how to ease it that it could be rhinitis, apparently 30% of pregnant ladies get it, causes blocked nose especially at night and sneezing. I thought I had hay fever but now i think it may be this. And you can't use sprays cos of steroids or decongestants! Oh well only another 113 days to go! 

Luke has been quite easy this week, as long as he is outside in the garden he is happy But I just keep thinking winter=stuck in with a newborn and a bored active toddler..... Eeekkkk! I don't even want to think of about when it snows. My husband is also only getting a week paternity leave so I have that long to adjust and work a routine. I'm really cross, but apparently his work can't do without him as he is the only one that can do the office work out of 4 of them. I'm so hoping for a easier baby this time. Luke cried for 3 months nearly all day every day and I really don't know what I'll do with another like that! Ohhhhh I'm really scaring myself now!


----------



## Scally

kellie_w said:


> I read yesterday whilst looking for how to ease it that it could be rhinitis, apparently 30% of pregnant ladies get it, causes blocked nose especially at night and sneezing. I thought I had hay fever but now i think it may be this. And you can't use sprays cos of steroids or decongestants! Oh well only another 113 days to go!
> 
> Luke has been quite easy this week, as long as he is outside in the garden he is happy But I just keep thinking winter=stuck in with a newborn and a bored active toddler..... Eeekkkk! I don't even want to think of about when it snows. My husband is also only getting a week paternity leave so I have that long to adjust and work a routine. I'm really cross, but apparently his work can't do without him as he is the only one that can do the office work out of 4 of them. I'm so hoping for a easier baby this time. Luke cried for 3 months nearly all day every day and I really don't know what I'll do with another like that! Ohhhhh I'm really scaring myself now!

Izzy has been whingey all this week- she takes after her daddy and is so grumpy when its hot!
Izzy was a very high needs baby- she didnt sleep at all until 6 weeks (when i discovered she liked sleeping on her front) she had bad colic, head injuries from birth etc etc- she was a nightmare for the first 3 months too! I am like you hoping for an easier baby this time, otherwise you'll find me rocking in the corner! I have decided that this time i am going to just baby wear around the house if i have another high needs one though! x


----------



## kellie_w

Luke and izzy sound very similar babies! The head injury, high needs, no sleep, colic.... My health visitor was adamant that Luke was lactose intolerant as he would screw his body up and scream while feeding. The doctors wouldnt agree though, said it was reflux. I think they are taking turns, Luke whining last week, izzy this week! I feel sorry for you especially with it being hot. 

I hadn't considered baby wearing, it was a disaster last time round. May have to give it a try this time.... Gotta go, Luke just came in with 7 breadsticks and a huge smile! More mess! X


----------



## Scally

hahaha to Luke!

I was adamant that Izzy had lactose intolerance too! I have had it on and off in my life and was really bad when i was a baby, but would the docs listen? NO! Even now she cant really tolerate cheese. Izzy and Luke are VERY similar! 
x


----------



## Inoue

Also suffering with a stuffy blocked nose ~ dont want to keep blowing it as I keep feeling pressure bare down on cervix when I do. Surely we cant all be going down with something?! :shrug:. 

Congratulations to those on there V day, I sometimes think of how quick and slow the pregnancy is going. I just want to meet my LO now, yet we still have near 4 months left :brat: x


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA this week, I've had a bad one :-(

On Tuesday evening I came home to find my cat baby (and namesake) Poppy dead in the garden, I absolutely loved her as did my husband, she was only 2 and totally beautiful and we got her the week after we moved into our house so I don't know this home without her. I'm devastated, no idea what happened, she was perfectly fine that morning and we live at the end of a very very quiet cul de sac. There wasn't a mark on her, finding her was so awful, I thought she was sleeping but I stroked her and she was all hard :-( lots of hysterical crying ensued which can't be good for the baby but it seems to be ok.

Anyway, seeing as everyone is introducing themselves.. I'm Tori, 29 and my husband is 31. We've been together for 9 years (we met at uni). We only got married in december and I fell pregnant the first month of trying, very lucky I know! I run a cheerleading company which I love, we have 8 competitive teams, 5 of which are national champions. It's getting v hard to coach pregnant though!

xxx


----------



## Scally

Aw Tori I am so sorry about your cat, must have been horrible, huge hugs to you xx

Wow all these interesting jobs- i bet its a little hard doing it pregnant x


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh tori I'm sorry to hear about your kitty :( that must have been awful for you :( I have 4 fur babies myself and I can imagine how devastated I would be if that happened to me do I really sympathise. Massive hugs to you x


----------



## kellie_w

So sorry to hear about your cat tori, I lost one of mine two years ago when she was far too young also. It is like losing part of your family when ou are so attached to them. Huge huge to you xxx

It's my v day today! 16 more weeks to go!!! X


----------



## Inoue

Sorry to hear about your kitty pops :(. Ive never had cats but my lil doggy passed away a few years ago which was heart breaking. Mum cut me off a little of her fur to keep as i was at work when she passed. Still got it locked up in my safe :cry:. 

Congrats on making V day Kellie ~ another milestone reached! xx


----------



## Scally

Congratulations on V day Kellie! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yay congrats on your v day Kellie :D


----------



## pops23

Congrats on v day Kellie, how exciting! It's a week tomorrow for me! Xx


----------



## pops23

Ps thanks for all your lovely and kind words ladies, so appreciated xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Hey girls! Can you believe it's August already! It will soon be time for us to start moving over to third tri, a move I can't wait to make. I just had a nose over there and it's full of this is it threads. I can't wait until we get to post ours! Has anyone got any appointments this month? I'm seeing my midwife Monday, been nearly ten weeks since I last saw her and that time has flown by. 

I know sharan was a part of this thread, I just want to leave a huge hug here for her too, and to say we are all thinking of her :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

My my... It is August isnt it! July has gone so quick :)

I have a few appts this month, got my 25w antenatal appt on the 14th, then my dreaded GTT on the 30th :brat:. I have my next scan on 3rd September so on countdown for that! 

All my love and best wishes to Sharon xxx


----------



## Scally

Huge hugs and thoughts to Sharan, so sad xx

I have a MW appointment today, apparently for 2nd baby you dont need this appointment, but i havent seen anyone for so long i have made an appointment! I have decided to have a c section and i want to see if they can make me a consultant app earlier, i am not seeing him until 37 weeks, that seems ages to wait! I am also going to ask about the short arm/leg thing on the 20 wk scan, think i might pay for a private scan in a month or so to check growth (and i also want to double check the gender!)The move over to 3rd trimester is so soon! It is very exciting!

Hows Luke now Kellie? Is he feeling better? 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I'd like to leave my love and best wishes to sharan too, absolutely heartbreaking :( 

I have an appointment with my midwife at 26 weeks, seeing the consultant the same day and have a scan booked for the day before to check his growth and whatnot. It's looking like I'm going to have to be induced. Apparently you arnt allowed to go into natural labour as they like you to stop the blood thinners in good time as there's a risk of you bleeding out during labor :S bit scary really. Will speak to the consultant in a few weeks time to find out where I stand. 

Hope you ladies are well? X


----------



## kellie_w

inoue: im really scared of the gtt, i dont know if i have to have it or not, my bmi was wrongly recorded as 42 instead of 28 by a student at my downs blood test and i have a note to say i am due to have one in a couple of weeks. My midwife noticed the mistake, but i think now i have put on 10Ib, my bmi will be over 30 so im guessing i may have to have it. I started reading the leaflet but its scared me. I have also read some posts on hereabout some awful experiences with it so i not excited for it whatsoever. goo dluck with yours! 

Ally, good luck with your midwife appointment. mines the same, i dont have to have one at 25 weeks, but have been recommended to so mine is monday. I always feel excited when i go to the clinic to be seen so a extra appointment is a bonus! How come you have decided on a c section? I dont blame you to be honest, after what you went through. I so hope we end up in together! I didnt realise you had gender doubts, was your scan not convincing? Guess thats the good thing about a boy, there is no doubting about any bits hiding! Luke is really well now thanks, back to his usual cheeky self! Is izzy ok this week? 

Sarah, good luck with your appointment and scan. Sounds really scary what they have said. Will you be induced early at all?

xxx


----------



## Scally

Sarah- that does sound scary, if you dont ming me asking why are you on blood thinners?So will they induce ultra early to stop you going into labour yourself?

Kellie and Inoue- I was a wreck before i had my gtt, but it wasnt as bad as I thought- my main tip to you Kellie is to ask for it to be done at the Colchester Pathology department, they are so much better at taking blood than the MW, and they will do a little needle (if u ask) and they will lie you down ( i am such a wuss with blood tests). Make sure you rest up for the two hours in between, i sat in the car and fell asleep as the drink made me feel drugged!

Thank you Kellie- I will let you know how it goes, i think to wait until 28 weeks is madness! I have decided i just cant risk all that again, and at least with a planned one I can be a little more in control! The MW i saw about the VBAC just gave me bad points about a c section, i just felt it was so one sided and after doing my research i dont want to risk a rupture or an emergency c section. I am only having gender doubts because of all the girly things i have been buying! haha! Glad Luke is better! Izzy has had a good week, she definitely likes the cooler weather! I do hope we are in together too! You'll have to go into labour a week early! 
x


----------



## Sarahcake

From what Ive read up, they like to induce any time between 37 and 39 weeks as they can control it then. They leave it any later and they risk me going into spontaneous natural labour where I wouldn't have a chance to stop the Heparin injections beforehand :S

Guess I wont properly know until I speak to the consultant. Not entirely sure how I feel about it tbh, 37 weeks seems a touch early, baba is only just at term then :S But at the same time, would be nice to meet him a little earlier lol Just have to wait and see I guess lol

Edit: Ally, just saw your response the same time as I posted mine! Im on Heparin for a few reasons, my BMI is high and I suffer from a blood disorder which can make clots happen at any time. Thr jabs are more precautionary than actually treating something if that makes sense, but the protocol is still the same for the induction side of things.


----------



## Inoue

kellie_w said:


> inoue: im really scared of the gtt, i dont know if i have to have it or not, my bmi was wrongly recorded as 42 instead of 28 by a student at my downs blood test and i have a note to say i am due to have one in a couple of weeks. My midwife noticed the mistake, but i think now i have put on 10Ib, my bmi will be over 30 so im guessing i may have to have it. I started reading the leaflet but its scared me. I have also read some posts on hereabout some awful experiences with it so i not excited for it whatsoever. goo dluck with yours!
> 
> xxx

Im also really anxious about it :(. Im only having it due to my dads diabetes. Im taking my mum with me as im a fainter and I dont want to be alone if I go under. I hope im allowed to sit in the car like scally, ill feel abit more comfortable than being surrounded by strangers. The blood people are quite hard faced at my local hospital so sure I will get a few rolled eyes. Im sure my mum will stick up for me ;). 
I just think once ive done that, its only 4 days till my scan then my anti d in 8 days time xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww try not to worry too much about your GTT ladies, its not that bad :) I had my first done at 16 weeks, I need to have another one done this month. The hospital I go to, they were really nice. Took the blood, gave me the drink - Ill admit, it didn't taste fantastic but its over before you know it and I was taken to a day room with a TV and books and things. There was only 2 other ladies in there when I went. After 2 hours they retook the blood and I went off home.


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you for the gtt reassurances, I'm not worried about the bloods, the needles don't bother me it's the drink that gets me! I'm the kind that can't take liquid medicines, or alka seltzers etc. eww powdery chemically drinks yuck! I have just worked out my bmi, with my weight gain it's currently 29.2 so I may just get away with it. 

Ally, will you go in early for a section? If you go into labour early, what happens? I guess you will be all prepared and know what to expect.

Sarah, you will probably be first out of us all if you are induced at 37 weeks! I wouldn't worry about lo being just at term, I'm sure they will make sure he is100% ready. 

I feel for both of you, hard decisions to make and nothing straight forward.


----------



## Sarahcake

Im the same Kellie, I cant normally drink medicine things that taste bad, they make me want to vomit but this one really wasn't the worst ive tried. Its different depending on where you go though, mine kinda tasted like Movicol (a bowel loosener) but with a tinge of orange. Some just use good old lucozade - which I would definitely have preffered! With mine, they gave it to me, I downed it and I got a glass of water immediately afterwards to dilute it some more and that took the taste right away for me. 

Ally, I do understand your want for the Csection, if its what you really want, don't let the midwife put you off :)

Yeah I was thinking that Kellie, there's no way they would induce if he wasn't quite ready right? Just eek at induction...its supposed to be the more painful way to do things isnt it!


----------



## Scally

Kellie- I think most c sections are booked for a week early, not sure what will happen if i go into labour before that- lots of panic from me i expect! lol

Sarah- thank you, the MW i saw was so pro VBAC that she didnt really answer any questions i had- like i was told after last c section that my cut was so big i wont be have to VBAC- ask her about it and she just glossed over it! 
I think they will probably monitor your little man to check all is ok before inducing, the risk of leaving it sounds too scary!

Inoue- put your foot down, ask to lie down and have a peadiatric needle- I always do, I dont care what they think of me, whenever i have to do it sitting up i end up passing out! I expect your mum will stick up for u! 

Kellie- have you heard they have stopped people going to Harwich and Clacton hospitals at the moment for labour etc- all are at Colchester as there is a MW shortage- you cant even transfer back for after care- must be chaotic in Colchester, hope its sorted before we go! x


----------



## Sarahcake

I think midwife's get so caught up in what they want you to have that they just totally ignore your thoughts and feelings behind your choice. You've got plenty of time to really make a nuisance of yourself (in her opinion lol) and nag for info regarding an elective section :) I would just be on her case constantly until she eventually answered the questions that I was asking, you have the right to choose and its their job to inform so I wouldnt stop until they did that.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Kellie, the GTT isn't great but it's nothing to be scared about :hugs: you'll be fine hun. The blood tests are the worst for me, but I hate having my blood taken so that's why! The drink doesn't taste of much (it's like water but with a very dull and tiny orange taste) and it's only a small cup you have to drink, and then it's just the waiting around which is poop but if you take some books or magazines along with you it'll help pass the time :) I have mine on the 17th I think.


----------



## time

my thoughts are with Sharan also, so heartbreaking to hear the news it's devastating. It doesn't bear thinking about how you would cope.

I have a midwife appointment next friday and then it's only a few more days until 3rd tri! so scary! cannot believe it is my V DAY today, these past few weeks have gone so quickly and i still have soooo much to do like the nursery and stuff that i am starting to panic now incase it keeps going so quick haha!
thankfully i don't have to have the GTT i don't think, nobody has mentioned it to me anyway! 

just a quick question, did all you ladies get told babies weight at your scan? i never did, and it wasn't on my notes :S


----------



## Sarahcake

Congrats on your V day :D Just realised mine is tommorrow lol 
My boys weight at my 20 week scan was noted as being 375g, id imagine thats a little bit different now lol He looked huge at my anomaly rescan!


----------



## Inoue

I never got told how much LO weighs either :shrug:

Apparently the midwifes are re-introducing the flu jab to us now as its August, is anyone getting this? Im really torn :( x


----------



## time

i may ask my midwife at my appointment next week if baby's weight was noted at the scan as i would love to have known! stupid me forgot to ask and that was my last scan :(

oooh yes i've heard something about the flu jab.. when are we meant to get it? nobody has mentioned it to me as of yet so i'm not sure! i'm not really a fan of injections and my gran was really ill after having the flu jab so i'm unsure really


----------



## Scally

Congratulations on your V day time! I wasnt told my LO's weight either at the 20 week scan, nor is it in my notes.

Inoue- I havent been offered the flu jab yet, i'd be torn on that too...

I had my MW app- she found it very funny when i led down and my little madam is all over on the right hand side! She has written in my notes that i want a c section, but the consultant app will still be that late on, but they will schedule it then. 

x


----------



## time

thanks scally! oh no, well doubt i will ever know weight now.. nevermind! maybe it depends what type of ultrasound machine you have as to whether they take a weight.


----------



## Inoue

I hope she doesnt mention it at the appt as i dont really want it (a dear friend had bad experience). Has anyone elce had or has a 25 week midwife appt (standard BP test, urine etc)? 

xx


----------



## Scally

Inoue- had my 25 week app today- it was the usual and also MATB1. She wouldnt do the fundal height as i was 2 days short of 25 weeks! (they only visit my docs every 2 weeks so had to have it slightly early) x


----------



## Sarahcake

2 days short and she wouldnt do it?! Seriously?


----------



## Inoue

Good god?! I cant imagen two days would make a difference! :wacko:

Ill keep my head down on appt and try and get out asap, i feel like a child sitting in headmasters office when im stuck in the room with her. I was given my MATB1 form on my 20 week scan so thats all handed in already :winkwink: xx


----------



## kellie_w

ttc_lolly said:


> Kellie, the GTT isn't great but it's nothing to be scared about :hugs: you'll be fine hun. The blood tests are the worst for me, but I hate having my blood taken so that's why! The drink doesn't taste of much (it's like water but with a very dull and tiny orange taste) and it's only a small cup you have to drink, and then it's just the waiting around which is poop but if you take some books or magazines along with you it'll help pass the time :) I have mine on the 17th I think.

:hugs: aww thank you! I had visions of having a huge glass to drink and throwing it up! If I do have to have it, I think I'll get a babysitter. No way am I going to race round after a toddler, he would drive everyone mad!

I got my matb1 form at 10 weeks, my midwife must be very efficient! It's a bit ridiculous not to measure fundal height for the sake of 2 days. I didn't hear about Harwich and Clapton hospitals. I really hope it's sorted or else I have a feeling it's going to be get you in and get ou out ASAP. I also never had baby's weight noted at my scan, all I know is he is long!

I also never heard about the flu jab, I normally get offered it as I have asthma but don't like the thought of it whilst pregnant. I don't take any medicines at all, as much as I would love a paracetamol for my pain in the top of my legs!


----------



## Sarahcake

Im a bit iffy about the flu jab too. I get it every year as im Asthmatic but they havnt offered it to me so far. I usually get a letter inviting me to make an appointment before jab season begins. 

V Day today :D So happy to have reached this point, cant believe how fast its come by! Next milestone, scan in 2 weeks time and then 3rd tri! Eek!


----------



## pops23

Hi everyone!

I've got the have the glucose test as well. At my booking in appt I was weighed and told my bmi was overweight, so I needed it. I'm only a size 10 but was a gymnast and am solid (well was solid, ha ha!) muscle so I've always been heavy. But she said I needed it anyway and kept writing 'very athletic lady' on my form, so annoying!! but oh well, I have it on 17th sept, the day after I get back from holiday which is a bit annoying. Do you guys recommend taking someone with you?

I've got my 25 week MW appt on the 17th august at 25 and 3, and then I have another 2 appts in the next two weeks after that, with an appt with the anaesthic consultant (I;ve had back problems in the past and apparently they need to consider whether you can have an epidural) and then my 28 week MW appt and anti-d jab (AB- bloody type, rarest in the world, typical!) at 27 and 3 as I go away when I'm 27 and 6. Phew, lots of appts coming up!

I've also got a scan at 34 weeks because of a low lying placenta, and if it hasn't moved far enough away from my cervix then I'll have to have a caesarean, at first I thought bum, I really want a normal delivery, but have heard so many horror stories lately of last minute emergency c-sections that I think perhaps it wouldn't be so bad, to know ahead of time and be able to plan better. Hmmm, lots to think about 

Glad to hear all you girls are doing well, so sorry to hear about Sharan, my heart goes out to her xxxxxxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Busy times for you coming up Pops! Still, nice to have all these milestones really. Passes the time a bit quicker I think. 

As for the Csec, I think I would definitely want a planned one more than an emergency tbh, id sooner know exactly what is going to happen to me procedure wise when I stepped into the hospital that day then to leave it and have the unknown factor. 

My appointments for this month are,

Consultant Review + Midwife appointment on the 13th at 25+4
Growth Scan on the 14th at 25+5
2nd GTT on the 20th at 26+4 

Gives me something to do eh! Im really hoping that I can get some answers on the 13th from my consultant on how my birth is going to be handled with the blood thinners.


----------



## time

i will be 25 + 2 at my appointment next week so hopefully they will check fundal height, i will definitely be turning down the flu jab if they offer me it as well as i have been researching it since we mentioned it yesterday and i don't think it is worth the risks!

happy V day Sarah, i have been so much more relaxed since mine came round :)

this may be a silly question but what are the chances of the placenta moving? as if you have a low lying placenta at your 20 week scan they seem to think it will probably move by 40 weeks, however is there as much of a chance of a normal anterior placenta moving down to low lying position and them not knowing because you don't ever have another scan? surely that is dangerous?


----------



## Scally

Sarah- happy V day to you!

Both you and pops look very busy with your appointments coming up! I would recommend taking someone with you to the gtt pops- only because when i had my first one i passed out in the time inbetween! I didnt with this one though but was nice to have my OH there to look after my daughter as i fell asleep!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you both of you :) I am feeling surprisingly more relaxed about things now that ive reached it. I know its in no way a garentee that things would be ok if he arrived now, but it is nice to know that he would stand a chance :)


----------



## Scally

Sarahcake said:


> Thank you both of you :) I am feeling surprisingly more relaxed about things now that ive reached it. I know its in no way a garentee that things would be ok if he arrived now, but it is nice to know that he would stand a chance :)

And that they would give him a chance- that was my big relief x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah definitely a massive relief that, that was one of the biggest things that scared me. That they wouldnt even try should he appear before 24 weeks.


----------



## Scally

Hello all!

Hows your weekend going?

I find I am getting tired again, work on a Saturday is exhausting me, and I have just helped Dave clean the car, and have had to sit down whilst he hoovers the inside! I have run out of steam!

Hows everyones baby buying going?

Can i ask how many sleepsuits/bodysuits you have bought? I bought all mine secondhand but have about 10 of each in newborn and 0-3. Even though its 2nd baby I cant remember for the life of me what we had for Izzy! 

Hope you are all well, and babies are nice and active!
x


----------



## Inoue

Hi scally! Was just thinking of this thread :)

Ive brought SO much for our baby, I had quite abit in my account but must of spent about £800 at the moment. Ive got loads of little girl clothes including coats, cardies, bodysuits, one snowsuit, tops, skirts, dresses, socks, hats and leggins. 
I have about 10 0-3 month bodysuits (full arms and legs) but none in newborn, its on my hospital list so might just get a pack of 6 from Asda when I next go :). My mum has brought me two comfy nighties from M&S so im getting there with the list. 

Im going to need a suitcase to fit all this in?! :haha: xx


----------



## Scally

Its amazing how much you have to take to the hospital isnt it? I have got most things, but need to get a nightdress or something for on the ward, and a dark towel/flannel. I havent done too much in the way of outfits for baby yet, but have got a couple of cute snowsuits, and managed to accumulate about 14 bibs! ooops! 
How are you feeling now Inoue? 
Shall we share our hospital bag lists on here? I have copied alot down from the 3rd trimester but i am sure there is some things i have forgotten! 

Have you been told your baby's positions yet? Mine is breech, but the MW said it doesnt matter anyway as I am having a c section! lol 

x


----------



## Inoue

Im feeling pretty good now :). Baby reacts so much to DH, its so cute!! Will be happy to reach 24 weeks tomorrow so LO has a chance of survival if she pops out, however, i think what i had at 21 weeks was just her saying to relax and calm down abit (i was lifting hoovers etc) so im confident i will make it to full term :thumbup:. Ive not been told LO position yet, i have my 28 week scan soon so maybe they will say then. 

Here's my ammended list ~ ive tried to add it on here in word format but it wont allow it so sorry if this post ends up quite long?! :haha:

Labour:
&#8226; Hand sanitizer
&#8226; Paracetamol
&#8226; Face mist 
&#8226; Hairbrush & hairbands & Kirby grips
&#8226; Toothbrush & toothpaste
&#8226; Lipbalm
&#8226; Car parking money
&#8226; Warm socks
&#8226; High-energy snacks
&#8226; Fruit drinks & water
&#8226; Magazines etc.
&#8226; Books (one each me and marc)
&#8226; Camera and phone charger
&#8226; Maternity notes - last minute
&#8226; 'WIFE IN LABOUR' sign if we can't park anywhere

Afterwards :
&#8226; 2x nighties
&#8226; 1x pjs
&#8226; Light dressing gown
&#8226; 7x standard knickers - will probably need a few more
&#8226; Wash bag with make-up, facewipes, moisturiser, body lotion, shampoo, conditioner, shower gel, cotton pads, body polisher , flannel
&#8226; x2 packs large-size maternity pads (approx 30) + disposable pants (approx 5 from boots)
&#8226; Nipple cream


Afterwards:
&#8226; 2x nursing bras (white/black)
&#8226; 10x pairs of breast pads
&#8226; Favourite treat &#8211; minstrels/mint aero
&#8226; Hairdryer (mini)
&#8226; Pink body towel

Baby:
&#8226; 15x nappies
&#8226; 3x newborn bodysuits
&#8226; 5x 0-3 bodysuits
&#8226; 3x newborn sleepsuits - including going home outfit
&#8226; 5x 0-3 sleepsuits
&#8226; 2x cardigans
&#8226; 2x hats
&#8226; 3x scratch mits
&#8226; Fleece blanket

Baby:
&#8226; Cotton wool (balls)
&#8226; Mini sudo-cream
&#8226; 4x steralised bottles
&#8226; 4x ready made aptamil cartons
&#8226; 1x hooded towel 
&#8226; Car seat 
&#8226;	Baby wipes
&#8226;	Birth plan
&#8226;	x1 T-shirt for OH
&#8226;	Plastic bag for dirty clothes
&#8226;	Bibs (approx. 5)
&#8226;	Additional money (approx £30 cash for food and mags)
&#8226;	Towel for baby
&#8226;	Glasses (me and marc full black frames)
&#8226;	Deodorant
&#8226;	Ear speakers for phone (to listen to music)
&#8226;	Muslim square for feeding


----------



## Inoue

And here is my birth plan:

Delivery Plan:
No pethidine if possible
Have Gas and Air throughout
Opt to try delivery on either all fours (or lying on back in bed)
Open to having Epidural or C section if that is what&#8217;s needed
Husband to be with me throughout all examinations and delivery
Husband to cut baby&#8217;s cord at his discretion (still undecided) ~ if possible
Skin to skin immediately 
No medical students present
Deliver placenta with aid of injection

These are just guidelines; I understand that things can change due to an emergency situation. At the end of the day, I just want my baby delivered as safety as possible and I am happily to rely on midwifes, nurses and doctors advise.


----------



## Scally

I am glad you have slowed down a bit and not pushing yourself so much since your scare, I think it was your little madam telling you off! 
Thats a very good list Inoue! I am going to have to add favourite treats to mine!!!! I found in hospital after Izzy they never give you enough food, considering what your body has been through teamed with breastfeeding it was very hard just eating at their allocated meal times (and then the food wasnt great!)

Have you got nappy sacks and scratchmitts for baby? A reading light for you (just in case of in the middle of the night feeds, i hated putting my bigger light on i thought i'd wake everyone up!

Such a good idea for your sign for the car too, parking in our hospital is difficult at best- might be an idea to have that handy!

x


----------



## Inoue

Nappy bags, scratch mits and nightlight ~ didnt even think if them! Now added to list :thumbup:. Its a good idea to do this so we can get a full itemized list done. 

Definitely taking few bags of them share packs chocolate ~ really quick and high sugar hit. Will also pack some stuff like special k berry cereal bars, also not forgetting new bits for DH. 

I transferred some of LO clothes into her nursery room but they all need washing, when are you doing that? I was going to start now but DH says oct/nov time. Xx


----------



## Scally

I think I am going to start washing in October- just so they are nice and fresh! I have put them away in the baby's chest of drawers but will get them out again to wash! lol
Its very tempting to do it now though as they will look so cute hanging up on the line!


----------



## Scally

I thought i'd get my bag done next month, then nursery finished and then wash the clothes the month after x


----------



## Inoue

Yeh, that sounds about right. Ill get my hospital bag packed about second week of September (29weeks) then get washing done first week of October ~ good plan! :). 

Cant wait to be in 3rd tri!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Scally

Not long until 3rd trimester! Very exciting!

I have got such lists to do when i get to September wish i could start ticking things off now! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Same here, lol. Ive got all my lists ready but just keep reviewing them then putting them away. Think its even worse when im at home constantly as on sick from work. I do love the weekends though as it means im coming to the end of another week :) x


----------



## kellie_w

Ok so I am completely unorganised with no lists or plans! I was going to start planning at 30 weeks, it all seems so far away still. I keep buying a few baby bits, but still finding that the shops still don't have much winter stuff. 

I'm going through the cant sleep stage, I swear I need to pee every hour during the night but during the day hardly at all. Has anyone had any braxton hicks yet? Yesterday morning my bump tightened and I had a huge pain from my front round to my back. It brought bak some memories :)


----------



## Scally

Hey Kellie!

I havent noticed any braxton hicks yet i dont think! I didnt get any with Izzy either. 

I have to pee every hour during the day, but not too bad at night, I do find I am really restless at night though and toss and turn alot. 
The peeing in the day is such a problem at work as i dont have wee breaks as such, so i run from the shop pretend i am getting stock and have a quick widdle! Quite hard to do when its busy though!

x


----------



## Inoue

Im also up about 4 times during the night for a wee. I always end up downing quite alot of water before bed as I feel I havent had enough during the day. 

Im now getting braxton hicks kellie, probably range from 1-4 per day. Whole uterus goes tight and I can feel when it happens, feels so wierd?! :) 

O/T ~ my poor SIL is now a week over due and no sign of baby becoming engaged, I hope I dont go over! :dohh:


----------



## Scally

I wonder if i am having braxton hicks and dont realise?

Your poor SIL- come on baby! x


----------



## kellie_w

Raaaa just wrote a long reply and pressed previous thread instead of reply! How annoying!!!!


----------



## kellie_w

You could be ally, I'm getting a lot of pains at the moment which I don't know what they are. Today I had a stitch feeling where olly kicks, it hurt so bad it took my breath away and I couldn't walk. It faded and came back again 5 mins later and scared me so much! 

I think the night peeing is way of getting you ready for night wakings. I'm also really uncomfy at night. it's either too hot, or the pain in my legs gets too bad or my neighbours are making noise

Do any of you have cravings yet? Mine is still ice in coke or milk. I ate so much ice yesterday that I couldn't speak as it had numbed my tongue. I'm so glad of having free dentistry for a year after birth as I'm sure I will end up cracking my teeth! 

Inoue, I feel sorry for your sil, hope she doesn't have to wait too much longer! X


----------



## Scally

Kellie- i can relate to needing the dentist after the birth! I crave jelly tots/sweets, cake, ice pops! Its very odd earlier on it was all savoury now its all sweet!

Wonder what your pains are? I will keep an eye out for braxton hicks, i do get pains and niggles but will concentrate on my belly more next time

x


----------



## pops23

Those lists have freaked me out, I haven't even started to think about hospital bag/ washing clothes etc yet! Should I have?

Going on holiday 3rd sept so going to make sure nursery furniture, pram and car seat ordered before then, then get everything else sorted when we get back (30 weeks). We have a few clothes bits, the nursery theme bits, a Moses basket and welcome home outfit but that's it so far!! 

Not sure ive had Braxton hicks, feeling so much moving and plenty of twinges which I put down to stretching but no real tightening I don't think! 

Xxx


----------



## Scally

Hey pops! I am a freakishly organised person- i have lists about everything, a budget notebook, got most of my christmas presents etc etc...... but i am a freak so you are normal dont worry! Haha!

Where are you going on holiday? 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Oh ally, I dream of being like you! I'm so unorganised with everything in life. You even have Christmas presents, that's amazing! I keep saying I'm starting mine early.... But the weeks keep drifting by! 

Just back from my midwife, she did fundal height which was 25, baby is head down (was breech at scan) and heart rate 150. My blood pressure was low though at 90/60 so that explains my dizziness I have had. And to top off my happiness, I don't have to have the GTT!!! As my bmi was 28 at my booking, apparently it don't matter what it is now. I'm very very happy! X


----------



## Scally

Yay Kellie for now GTT!!!!!!!!! Thats definitely worth celebrating!

Great about fundal height being bang on dates and for baby being head down! 

I have made it my aim to have all christmas presents and wrapped etc by the end of October- i do not want to be thinking of all that when heavily pregnant or with a newborn! x


----------



## pops23

Going to santorini in greece and then Cyprus for a wedding, all booked before I was pregnant but can't wait!

Glad to hear mw appt went well! Mines a week Friday, was mean to be this Friday but I'm at another wedding! 10 this year! 

My BMI was 26 but I'm being made to have the GTT, gutted! 

Booked a John Lewis nursery appt for the 20th, so things are happening now  xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Yay Kellie! Awesome news that you don't need the GTT. I found it alright but would obviously rather not have it if that was possible! 

Ally, how on earth are you so organised lol I have not got a single clue how Christmas is going to go down this year lol. I suspect it may be a case of go over to the father in laws and let him deal with it!

Pops, that sounds awesome! Hope you have a lovely time at the wedding. And a nursery appointment, is that where you plan nursery bits like furniture and the like? 

Im in a good mood this morning, hadnt really felt Logan move about much so was a bit worried. Got the doppler out for the first time in ages and it took a while to find him but when I did, wow! I could hear every detail of his heart beating - down to aorta pumping, the lot! Then he kicked a good 9 times which deafened me on the doppler and for the first time, I saw every one of those kicks! :D


----------



## Scally

Sounds like its going to be a lovely holiday Pops!

Sarah- yay to hearing so much on the doppler and the kicks! I keep thinking about selling my doppler as little madam is so active but then I think its nice to have the reassurance if she is having a bad day!

x


----------



## time

hey girls!! i am big on lists and also freakishly organised haha so already have everything written down.. just needs doing/buying now haha! i wrote my list of baby things when i was about 12 weeks and have been slowly buying things since, so i am pretty much sorted except for about 10 items! also went down to the matalan sale and got myself some pants, nighties etc for my hospital bag.. there is an amazing shirt type nightie which is the perfect length for labour and was a couple of quid so no worry about it getting ruined.. i now need to buy a big bag to start putting stuff together in!

i think i've been getting braxton hicks, my stomach goes tight and i get a sort of achey pain from my stomach round to my back.. does anyone know if this it b.h? not having to pee during the night but i am sooo restless and so tired and achey when i wake up :( 

kellie-i had that sort of stitch pain yesterday, was shopping and it would stop as soon as i stopped but as soon as i started walking again it was agony! just thought maybe i had been walking too fast or done too much and it soon went once i sat down in the car..guess we are supposed to have the odd ache and pain as our bodies are changing and growing so fast!

we started painting the nursery at the weekend, painted all the wardrobes white as they were a dark wood and now it's onto the gloss, then the walls and then new carpet! all seems to be falling into place :)


----------



## Scally

Hey time!
Yay for painting the nursery!
Oooooh think I need to pop to Matalan this week! I have been looking for nightshirts that dont cost a bomb, will have a look online too! Thank you!
Same with you and buying the baby things, i started at 12 weeks too and only have a few things to get!
Before i forget and might seem very sad but Boots have maternity pads on 3 for 2 at the moment! Stock up!!!!! 
x


----------



## time

also i bought far too many christmas presents last year (you know when you buy lotsss of things and then have too many for what you need!) so have technically already started my xmas shopping! picking up bits as i see them just as i have been with baby things! sales everywhere at the mo so saving a lot of money too by doing it slowly!


----------



## Sarahcake

I need to check matalan too actually, I have a distinct lack of nighties and I don't want to spend a fortune on something that's going to get covered in god knows what! Another option is if you ladies shop at Tesco and use a clubcard, they have their clubcard exchange on currently. You can change £5 worth of vouchers into £10 to spend either instore, or online. Got myself £10 from £5 yesterday and bought a cute cardigan and jeans for little man. If you choose to have it delivered in store to pick it up yourself, you save the £4 postage - free clothing is always good!


----------



## time

scally the matalan sale is honestly amazing for filling your hospital bag! their night shirts/long t shirts are at most £5 and so comfy! online they say there's not a lot of sizes left but i went in and there were hundreds!!!

thanks for the tip on boots, will get myself up there this week!


----------



## pops23

OMG I feel as if I need to get a move on, but still feel as though everything is ages away!! When should you have hospital bag ready by? xx


----------



## pops23

Sorry - nursery appt covers nursery furniture, what you do and don't need for a newborn and car seats/ prams and carriers, really helpful apparently xx


----------



## Inoue

Its my V day!! :happydance: :yipee:

Thanks on heads up about the maternity pads from boots, will see if there on offer still next week when i go up. I brought some nappy bags today from sainsburys for my hospital bag.... 12p for 100!! :winkwink:

xx


----------



## kellie_w

Congratulations on your v day inoue!! X

Erg so my great morning has gone bad. I have started bleeding AGAIN. I know baby is fine, he was obviously Checked this morning and been kicking way. I'm worried cos a) I have been painting with gloss paint and using white spirit yesterday and today and b) went to McDonald and as they had no fizzy drinks I had a milkshake or the first time in pregnancy. I'm going to rest and if it gets heavy I'll call for advice but yep a worried wreck again :nope:


----------



## Inoue

Thanks Kellie :hugs:

I doubt either your A or B would be the reason for bleeding (ive done both). It looks like its just one of them things your going to have throughout :(. Try not to get too worried, take it easy and rest on the bed xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Congrats on your V Day Inoue :D
Kellie, sorry to hear that the bleeding is continuing :( As you said, baby is all fine so try to focus on that rather than the bleeding as best you can. It sounds like something that is going to unfortunately crop up every now and again for you :(


----------



## pops23

Kellie sweetie, sorry you're going through that again :-( sure everything is fin and great that he's kicking away so he's clearly fine, definitely rest up and look after yourself xxx

Happy V Day Inoue! It's mine tomorrow, definitely looking forward to it  xxx


----------



## Scally

Kellie- oh no not again! I agree with Inoue I dont think the two things you have done would cause bleeding, its so bad they cant find a reason for it! Glad baby is still doing ok. Now rest up lady!

Congratulations on your v day Inoue! 

x


----------



## time

happy v day inoue!! i have been told that sainsbury's nappy bags are the best so what a bargain!!!

pops i want my hospital bag ready by about 30 weeks just incase i went into labour super early then i would be prepared (i think it's a fear i have not sure why!)

so sorry to hear you're bleeding again kellie, must be so stressful :( sure it is nothing serious though, some women do just bleed throughout pregnancy and there is no real explanation for it, my grandma has told me she was unfortunately one of them..

do you have a doppler? as listening to baby's heart really puts my mind at ease when i have an achey day/pains. Take it easy as much as you can with a little toddler and if you have to do more painting just make sure there is lots of ventilation, windows open etc.. i helped hubby with the glossing yesterday but used low odour and kept the windows open all day and night!


----------



## kellie_w

Thanks everyone, it's stopped again now thankfully. I'm on constant knicker watch though! Think seeing two sad losses last week has made me a bit more nervous. Just saw Gary Barlow has had a loss too, so so sad, my heart breaks for them. Sorry to be so negative today and thanks for your support it means a lot! Xxx


----------



## Scally

My heart goes out to those two women on here who lossed their babies last week. Didnt realise Gary Barlow had too, so sad.
You do have a doppler dont u? If not i have one and am in Colchester Wednesday you are very welcome to borrow mine x


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you for the offer! I do have one, I had stopped using it too like you as I have so much movement now. Even now he is kicking away, love seeing my belly move! 

It's just come across the news about him, his wife was 8 months. I just don't know how you recover from that kind of pain. 

Do you have any names yet ally? Are you keeping them private until your little girls arrival? Is there anyone still name deciding? X


----------



## Scally

Gosh 8 months, how do you deal with that? It goes to show that even with the best midwife care, hospitals and money these awful things still happen.

Havent definitely decided on a name yet Poppy is number 1 on our list at the moment, with Esme and Lily as possibles too, but dont want to make my mind up until our little madam is born x


----------



## time

haven't used my doppler for weeks but glad to keep it just incase of those 'have i felt the baby today' moments i'm sure i will have later on!

poor gary barlow and his wife :( so so sad i don't know how you would recover from that that is devastating!

Gary's baby girl was called Poppy :( it's also number 2 on our list such a beautiful name but don't know if it would be too sad to use now.


----------



## pops23

I know what you mean about reading stuff like that making you nervous, after I heard about Gary Barlow's little girl I didn;t feel bean move when I was lying in bed that night and it made me really nervous, it's scary how things can go wrong so late on. I never got a doppler though so can't check, but getting regular movements every day now so feeling reassured, plus it was my V day yesterday! Can't say that there is any particular pattern to the movement yet though!

Found a new kitty to replace our beloved Poppy (our cat baby was another Poppy) and we're calling her Darcy. Hubs liked it for a girl but I teach a Darcy so didn't want to use it but we still loved it so have managed to use it another way. Still love Arya if we have a little girl 

Love Esme! thats a beautiful name

Anyone got any good boy ideas? we love Logan but would like to think of a couple more for some reason xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

pops23 said:


> I know what you mean about reading stuff like that making you nervous, after I heard about Gary Barlow's little girl I didn;t feel bean move when I was lying in bed that night and it made me really nervous, it's scary how things can go wrong so late on. I never got a doppler though so can't check, but getting regular movements every day now so feeling reassured, plus it was my V day yesterday! Can't say that there is any particular pattern to the movement yet though!
> 
> Found a new kitty to replace our beloved Poppy (our cat baby was another Poppy) and we're calling her Darcy. Hubs liked it for a girl but I teach a Darcy so didn't want to use it but we still loved it so have managed to use it another way. Still love Arya if we have a little girl
> 
> Love Esme! thats a beautiful name
> 
> Anyone got any good boy ideas? we love Logan but would like to think of a couple more for some reason xxx

Congratulations on your vday! Sorry im a day late :(

I would go with Logan...but im biased :D


----------



## pops23

He he, you are indeed!! xxx


----------



## Scally

Happy v day for yesterday pops! x


----------



## kellie_w

Happy v day pops! Sorry I'm late!

Ally... Hurray for double figures!!! 99 days to go! I'm excited to say the same for tomorrow! Ohhh and approaching last week in second tri! More milestones met, guess next one will be full term, eek! 

Hope everyone is well X


----------



## pops23

Thanks guys, are we going to move our thread over for 3rd tri? Xx


----------



## pops23

Ps yippee to double digits!!


----------



## Scally

Thank u kellie and pops! Didnt even realise until u said kellie!

I will ask mods if they can move it over when the time comes x


----------



## time

is it 26 or 27 weeks we're meant to hop over to third?

excited for double digits!!!

i've had a not so great week, had food poisoning from monday night and just as i thought it had passed on Wednesday, that night i ate for the first time in 2 days and it came back with a vengeance! finally starting to feel better today but i've never had food poisoning before and had no idea how awful it was, especially with all the horrid pregnancy symptoms on top! 

had my midwife appointment today, she said i am measuring just over 2 weeks behind which got me even more worried but she said they will just check in again in 3 weeks and if i am still pretty behind then i will have to go for growth scans :(


----------



## Inoue

Id say 3rd tri starts at 27 weeks :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about the food poisoning, must be awful :(. Did the midwife say you were 2 weeks behind from measuring your fundal height? Many people have moaned on here that its not accurate and they've been put back because of it. I had mine measured at 21 weeks when in hospital but i was spot on. Even if they say you are... you get to see your LO more due to the extra scans :winkwink: 

AFM, i feel like my dam heart is about to explode from my chest!! :wacko:. Feels like its working in overdrive to keep my LO happy. All this extra blood is taking its toll on me :(

xx


----------



## Scally

Time- sorry to hear about your food poisoning, nasty anyway without the pregnancy on top too! Hope u feel better soon x


----------



## Scally

Oooh and happy double digits to kellie! X


----------



## time

thanks guys, yeah it was the fundal height measurement, not sure how it could ever be accurate but she did scare me.. and said we will just have to hope baby is due a growth spurt! we will just have to see!

time is going so so quickly is it for anyone else?


----------



## Sarahcake

Morning ladies :) hope you are all well and have had a nice weekend? 

Sorry I've been a little quiet, we've had issues with the Internet so my access to here has been sporadic at best! 

Today is a busy day, have my consultant review today and my 25 week midwife appointment. Hoping I can push the consultant for some info as to whether induction will be the plan for me or not. So I can mentally prepare myself lol 

Anyone else got appointments or milestones going in this week then?


----------



## kellie_w

Hi everyone :flower:

Time, hope you are feeling better now. Food poisoning is the worst :nope: when is your next growth check? I'm sure baby will catch up by then and have had a big growth spurt :thumbup:

Ally, thank you! So excited to be on the countdown!

Sarah, good luck with your appointments, let us know how you get on! Hope you get the induction info you are waiting for! 

Im feeling in limbo, off to third tri Saturday! I haven't really been coming in here now as posts seem to be irrelevant now, it's all gender guesses and 20 week scans which was ages ago for us! I have my 28 week check up bank holiday Monday, my midwife said about blood tests but I can't remember what they are for nor can I remember having them with Luke :shrug: My bump is getting huge, I'm getting a bit fed up of the disbelieving looks when I tell them that I'm not due til mid November and no, there IS only one baby in there! And the comments from 2 passing girls, 1 with a tiny bump saying oh wow that's when you get to the stage at the end where you can't get comfy and can't sleep. I'm not at the end!!!! 

Is anyone else feeling really well at the moment?! I'm enjoying these huge kicks and punches all day now, it's so amazing!! X


----------



## time

thanks kellie i am feeling sooo much better thankyou! back to my normal pigging out haha which must be good! my next growth check/midwife appt will be on 31st so hopefully will be a nicer experience! My midwife also mentioned i will be getting my bloods checked then, not sure what for but perhaps it's just the normal tests for pre eclampsia etc? not sure!

good luck today sarah, hope you get some answers! then you can begin to plan ahead (i hate not knowing!!)

i remember getting the same way in the last week in first tri kellie, nothing seems relevant and you sort of just wait around for it to be time to leave!

i am also feeling good at the moment, only complaint is that i am pretty uncomfortable during the night, but as soon as i reposition i'm fine! tried one of those fancy cushions but didn't get along with it so i've taken a load of pillows and stuffed them everywhere i can haha


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies :flower:

Glad to see people are doing ok on here, nice to know ;)

I was in Hospital on saturday midnight till sunday 12 noon with really nasty chest pain (also other stuff, constant nose bleeds, numb left side wrist, erratic HB). They did all there test like bloods, ECG, BP and pulse rate. When i arrived at hosp my BP and pulse were way to high so something wasnt quite right. Saw a really cute junior doctor blush:) and he couldnt work out what was going on, the baby was doing fine kicking away so it was me who was having the problems. My bloods came back with low Hemoglobin so he put me on daily iron tabs... and now im full of health! :happydance:. Baby was taking most of my oxygenated blood and leaving me not alot to keep my heart going at correct rate, hence the high BP and pulse. Now im perfect and no more issues. 

My SIL just had her baby girl y'day so im really envious of her (in a good/nice way of course!). Im green with jealously :haha:

Baby now has some power kicks and i always make her wake up in the morning for a kick before i do anything. She seems to LOVE the song 'let go' by Calvin Harris and Neyo :rofl:

I have my 25w midwife appt tomorrow then i see my consultant on friday for check over due to my above hospital visit, then GTT on the 30th xxx


----------



## time

aww inoue sorry you've had a rough weekend, it's horrible not knowing what is wrong so i'm glad they out their finger on it and you are now feeling better! congratulations on a baby niece, mine is 7 months old now she is just gorgeous! but cannot wait to have my own here now as i also get the green eyed monster haha!

baby kicking more is also great isn't it, mine is obviously a little monster and prefers to be most awake first thing in the morning and last thing at night, so normally when i'm trying to fall asleep!! good thing is hubby is always there then so he has been feeling some right kicks and he even saw my tummy moving about the other day!


----------



## kellie_w

Hey inoue! How scary that must have been, I saw your post before about your heart beating fast, sorry to hear it got worse. Bet you were scared about your blood pressure cos of pre eclampsia, but glad to hear some iron has sorted you out! Your sil was quite over wasn't she? She will be jealous of you come November when you have a newborn! 

Good luck at your appointments, let us know how they go x

Time, erg nights are awful, last night was the first night I slept well in ages as I was so so tired from sleepless nights, early mornings, blocked nose, constant peeing and staying up to watch the Olympics. We brought new pillows which I think helped also! X


----------



## Inoue

Time: Thankyou, it was quite scary. It actually felt like i wasnt that far away from having a heartattack! Felt like an elephant was sat on my sterum :(. My baby is most active in the morning and evening but i sometimes have to poke her and play loud upbeat music to get a real good kick (can be abit awkward sometimes due to anterior placenta). It can put the fear of god in you if baby doesnt move doesnt it :(

Kellie: Yeh chest was playing up when i posted that comment but by the time evening/midnight struck, i was getting really worried as it was getting worse. Im so pleased we have quite a quiet labour ward (only two women were in there giving birth the whole 12 hours) so the hospital always want me to come in when i have a problem. 
My poor SIL was 42 weeks. She had a planned induction but i dont think it went to great, ive heard from MIL that she had to have forcepts after about 36hours of labouring and now shes quite a mess down there. Its her 3rd child so it doesnt always just slide out the more you have. Baby is doing well though and i think SIL is improving. Not sure when ill manage to see her x


----------



## kellie_w

Oh no! I had ventouse and forceps and yep was also a mess. The pain after from being cut, stitches, catheter, tearing was horrendous so I really feel for her. I think it actually was worse than labour cos at least that ended once baby was out, the after pain went on and on. And that was her third?! I feel lied to, people keep saying as its your second everything is already widened, loosened etc and will be easier..... I'm scared of being induced, come 39 weeks I'll be doing what I did last time and hoping for natural labour again! Glad her baby is ok though, especially with forceps being used. Your hospital sounds great! Ours is a nightmare, always full x


----------



## Inoue

Same here! Come 33-35 weeks ill be bouncing on my birth ball to try and help baby get engaged correctly. My SIL wasnt very active from 30 weeks onwards so baby kept in a side position (kind of like how you see on scans but head little more rotated downwards) so it gives me more incentive to get bouncing! :haha:

Not sure if people on here have a bouncing ball but i found a good one on Amazon and they do it in two different sizes depending on your height. Im 5ft 8+ so im getting the larger size ball, here's the link if anyone wants to view : https://www.amazon.co.uk/Birth-ease-Birth-Ball-Pump-75cm/dp/B0010XDFU8/ref=pd_sim_by_97

The labour/maternity section of my Hospital (Boston, Pilgrim) is fab, the staff are also SO nice! The midwife made me two cups of tea, toast with jam and butter, a banana and digestives biscuits at 2am in the morning! There was a woman screaming like mad in the room next to me but then it went silent and i heard the screams of a little baby, made my heart melt :cloud9:. Then my midwife came in an apoligised to me if the noise was to loud! Bless! :haha:. 

I think at about 37/38 weeks ill be on the currys, sex, exercise and god knows what elce to move baby along! x


----------



## time

i find it hard and i don't have any other children so i can only imagine how difficult it is not sleeping well AND having a toddler! and yes the olympics! i tried my hardest to stay up lastnight but i couldn't handle it!! new pillows are great aren't they!!!?

does anyone know how baby is meant to be laying at this stage? midwife didn't feel around to much but i would love to know whether it's a head/foot/hand i'm feeling in which places!!

your poor sil inoue that's awful :( i guess you never know how labour is going to go! i will do everything i can not to be induced as my mum said her worst labour was definitely by far the induced one!


----------



## time

and thanks for the link to the birthing ball inoue, have been thinking about when to buy one so will keep an eye out for one on offer!


----------



## kellie_w

That was my problem, I got so lazy once I went on maternity leave, I just sat and ate! And as I slouched so much baby was back to back and I made no effort to turn him. This time I'll be on the move! I'm going to look into a ball, I brought a gym ball last time but as I'm 6ft1 it was too small and hurt my knees so I gave up. For me, I was on pineapple, sex and oh made a chilli that actually hurt to eat followed the next day by a madras. It did the trick though! 

My midwife wrote C on my notes under presentation, in the abbreviations that means ceph, so head down. I think they still have time to move round though x


----------



## Inoue

Maybe that taller ball will help you then, were both good heights so it would be more benefical to us. Gym balls are good but they dont carry the strengh or angulation for optium support. I forgot to say, wasnt it you who was concerned that your fundal height was behind on your dates? Midwife measured mine and i measured two weeks behind at 23 weeks, even though im 25w by scans/dates. She wasnt concerned at all, actually nothing was said. The only thing she did say afterwards was "gosh you've got good height and a very neat bump" so maybe us taller girls spread it out a little more x


----------



## time

thanks inoue! it was me who was measuring small, i measured just under 23cm and was actually 25 and a half weeks :( she really panicked me so i'm glad i'm not the only one!
the more research i've done the more i realise it is not entirely accurate and i'm trying not to think too much about it!


----------



## time

and unfortunately i'm only 5 foot 4 haha


----------



## Inoue

Oh right, i was tied to whether it was you or Kellie who was concerned. Rest assured, all is fine :thumbup:. Baby grows double rate between 22-28 weeks so im sure by the time we hit 30w we would of caught up with others. Maybe height doesnt play a factor into the results then, lol. x


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks for the well wishes ladies :)
Inoue, is your chest ok now? 

Well today has been a massive pain in the ass. My appointment came and went and I was still sat in the waiting room. I could see all the doctors in the hallways laughing and joking, drinking coffee and comparing sun tans! Yet my appointment was still 2 hours over schedule... eventually got in there, not much happened besides listening to little man on the doppler. The whole appointment took 10 minutes... grr.

Asked about induction and yes, it looks like that will happen - likely 38-39 weeks because of the blood thinning injections...hurrah :( Least I know now somewhat. 

Went from there to the midwife, got to my doctors surgery, midwife was running late by 35 mins, got in there eventually 40 mins after my appointment to be told that she didnt even need to see me today because I saw the consultant...yet the consultant told me to still go. Arghhhh!!!! 

To top it off, im back at the hospital tommorrow for a growth scan because somebody apparently doesnt know how to schedule things to be on the same day. 

Only now sitting down to eat and drink after having nothing at all today. Angry Sarah is angry lol


----------



## Inoue

Im feeling fine now sarah thanks - iron tabs are keeping blood cells at bay :)

Sounds like youve had a hideous day?! I dont mind medical appts running over, but its taking the piss when there stood around gossiping and your waiting for hours! Must of put you on edge. Shame that theyve told you that induction would be needed between 38-39 weeks, but if its the safest route then go for it :thumbup:. Best of luck with the growth scan tomorrow, mines not till Sept 5th x


----------



## Sarahcake

Glad to hear that its all better now :) Chest pain is never nice and extreamly worrying :(

Yeah today's not been the greatest tbh :( Was nice to hear his heart beating away though. Was not happy seeing the docs all gossiping there, I know they should be able to have a laugh and a joke at work with their colleagues, but when your clinic is 2 hours behind you should probably show a bit more urgency to get that sorted out.

Thank you :) Will be intrieged to see how big he is now! My medication is supposed to cause low birth weight babies but so far, hes the opposite of that and seems big lol


----------



## Scally

Hello all!
Sorry I havent been able to keep up with posts, laptop gone in to be fixed and I cant access bnb on my phone only on my hubbys one and I hate touch screens!
Sarah- what a nightmare with your apps today, hope tomorrows growth scan is on time, how exciting to see baby again! Its nice to know the plan to induce at least u can be prepared.
Kellie- I know what u mean about big bump, but then others say i'm small!
Once my computer is back i'll get onto admin about moving thread.
I know what u mean about colchester hosp its always so busy!
Inoue- how scary, but i'm pleased they have sorted it with your iron tabs.
Ouch to your sil!!!
Hello time!
When I was pregnant with izzy I was always measuring behind, they said its because I'm so tall if I measured on time they said to expect a 10lber!


----------



## Inoue

Well done for posting scally, even though your having to use touch screen! I love mine and use it just as much as my laptop :haha:

Ive been having a right dilema over last 2 days on my chosen girl name. Im just feel SO torn on whether to use Sophia (/sofia) OR Reimi as her first name. I just feel like if i choose Reimi, people throughout her entire life are going to be saying "how the hell do you pronounce that?!" ~ i dont want that. My first/middle names is Josephine Margaret Amy and although i was never picked on as a child/teenager, i still was embaraced about saying my name to people, especially at school and when i started dating. Sophia is alot more socailly acceptable and still a little unique, so her full name if i used that would be: Sophia Margaret Reimi Simpson ~(use the Reimi as a middle name so its not lost completly). DH just laughs at me when i say im having doubts so i dont know where i stand :shrug:

Help? :( xx


----------



## time

thanks scally glad to know i'm not the only one! although as i said i'm only 5 foot 4 so i may just have a small baby! she was measuring dead on at both scans though!

hi inoue, we are having a similar dilemma with our chosen name haha, we have had it picked out for about 9 weeks now and we call her it all the time, but it is a little strange and different (wren) and some people's reactions when we tell them (we don't really tell anyone but close friends and our parents) makes me think we are making a big mistake, but we love it and a name should be special to you and your husband!

But i do love sophia/sofia (fi!! love it as a nickname) and it is still a beautiful name if you choose to go with that, and as you said at least you would still have reimi as a middle name? sophia is on our top 3 list as a backup and i do love love love it!!

good luck with your deciding, whoever thought it would be so much work trying to find the right name!! i have had names i've loved my whole life to now be pregnant and hate!


----------



## Inoue

Lol, im glad im not alone! Its such a hard decision as you really dont want to get it wrong :nope:. When i was younger i always said i was going to call my girl Catelyn but then i saw that girl on teenmoms show and instantly went off it :haha:.

Ive been calling bump Reimi for about 4 weeks now (since the kicking) but i might see how i feel if i say Sophia to her. Wren is a nice name hun, is it sirt for something? x


----------



## Sarahcake

Names are a pain arnt they!
We hit it quite lucky really as my OH was set on Logan and I really like it too, however if we ever have another boy, we are stuffed for names as we just couldnt find another we liked as Logan!

For what its worth, I actually really love both Wren and Reimi, yes they are unusual, but they arnt made up name unusual. Wren is actually a pretty old name, my grandmother's sister was called Wren and I just love Reimi. The two seem pretty simple to both spell and pronounce to me so I cant see your girls having a massive issue. It takes like 30 seconds to correct someone who says it wrong anyways so you wouldn't be ruining their lives if they had to correct once in a while :) 

Saying that, I always have to correct people with Sarah as they just assume theres no 'H' on the end lol so its an issue common names face too :)


----------



## Inoue

Thanks Sarah :hugs:. I just cant get the scene out of my head for when i finally give birth, i will have my little baby in my arms, with mine and DH family around us, then they say how cute she is and whats her name; then i say "this is Reimi"... and i just get blank stares like WTF is that? And then the shine will be taken off my baby :cry:

Dont know if its hormones which is doing this or im scared of people thinking im a wierdo which would reflect badly on my baby. My DH couldnt care less what others think, but i cant seem to reach that mind set. 

I LOVE the name Logan ~ it reminds me of wolverine from X-men but thats not a bad thing ;) x


----------



## Sarahcake

Inoue said:


> Thanks Sarah :hugs:. I just cant get the scene out of my head for when i finally give birth, i will have my little baby in my arms, with mine and DH family around us, then they say how cute she is and whats her name; then i say "this is Reimi"... and i just get blank stares like WTF is that? And then the shine will be taken off my baby :cry:
> 
> Dont know if its hormones which is doing this or im scared of people thinking im a wierdo which would reflect badly on my baby. My DH couldnt care less what others think, but i cant seem to reach that mind set.
> 
> I LOVE the name Logan ~ it reminds me of wolverine from X-men but thats not a bad thing ;) x

My OH and I are massive geeks, love cartoons, games, films etc - so Wolverine was actually the exact influence behind Logan :D

Yeah I know what you mean, but tbh, once she is there they are gonna be more focused on the baby itself rather than what you have called her. Could you drop hints now to them that you are thinking about Reimi? Not outright tell them but drop a few names in that your thinking of? That way when she does come out and she is Reimi, they have had some chance to get used to it.


----------



## time

Yeah we still have a while to go so maybe try calling her sophia and see if it sticks! I have a friend called catelyn and always loved her name until that show too haha, now i can only say it in an american accent!!! seems to be a lot more popular these days too!

wren is very cute i do like it but i am pretty traditional normally so it's a big step for me! it's not short for anything it's actually after the bird wren (tiny little brown thing haha)


----------



## time

and i LOVE logan, my fave film used to be logan's run!!!


----------



## time

my husband's family laughed when we first said wren when we told them our list of about 10 names, but it seems to have grown on them so much and now they all call her wren!


----------



## kellie_w

Congratulations on double digits time!

Aww inoue, you have wanted reimi for so long! And your reasons for her name is so special, don't worry what other people will think. At the end of it all your daughter will have a unique beautiful name. Sophia is beautiful too though :)

I'm having name doubts too, I heard on the radio that Oliver was last years most popular name and now I don't know how I feel about such a common name and didnt realise it was so popular. I keep going back to Zachary, but oh don't like it x


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww Kellie, I actually really like Oliver. If I had another lad, that's probably what I would be very tempted to go with (I know I just said I didn't have a clue, but I do like Oliver!) 

I only know of one other person in the last few years that has had a boy and called him Oliver, 90% of the time hes known as Olli anyways! So it may be common in some places, but certainly not everywhere :)


----------



## Inoue

Sarahcake said:


> My OH and I are massive geeks, love cartoons, games, films etc - so Wolverine was actually the exact influence behind Logan :D
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean, but tbh, once she is there they are gonna be more focused on the baby itself rather than what you have called her. Could you drop hints now to them that you are thinking about Reimi? Not outright tell them but drop a few names in that your thinking of? That way when she does come out and she is Reimi, they have had some chance to get used to it.

Me and DH are also avid game/manga geeks. We also found the name Reimi from when we were playing star ocean 4 : https://starocean.wikia.com/wiki/Reimi_Saionji

We havent told anyone in family what gender baby is as we were wanting to keep it a suprise so i cant really drop name hints :nope:. Might have to relent and give them time to see if they like the name or not (not like it matters to DH!) :haha:. 

Just had my 25w midwife appt and she was a right miserable sod! Baby did kick her hard though when she put doppler on so i was laughing on the inside. Good baby :kiss: 

Thanks Kellie :hugs:. The name is special to us and speaking to you girls always solidifys that i want to use that name. I need you ladies sat on my shoulder whispering in my ear :haha:. I also like the name Oliver, my nephew is called it and its grew on me since. If i was looking at the name Zachary then id probably prefer straight out as Zach or Zack (also reminds me of FFVII ~ another game reference! lol) x


----------



## Sarahcake

I still need to play star ocean 4 actually! I would honestly stick to Reimi if it were my choice. :)

Back from my scan...nice 30 minutes over run getting into it...get in there to walk into a room full of consultants. Was looking around like wtf? As 4 consultants and a trainee all introduced themselves. 

Turns out my scan wasn't for growth, but was for a Uterine Artery Doppler scan. So she listened in to both arteries providing blood to placenta and baby, said they were perfect. Took a look at Logan who seemed to behave for the scan and wasnt bouncing around like a lunatic like the last time :)

The scan itself was lovely, however i pretty much shit myself when the lead consultant said "We give away free pictures at these clinic appointments - 90% of the ladies leave with bad news so its a nice keepsake for you" - said that as I was getting onto the table.

But yeh, long story short, Logan is absolutely fine, my placenta is spot on and the blood flow is perfect :D Hurrah!


----------



## Sarahcake

Not the best picture but he is looking right at us and his hand is just besides his face :) 
eDIT: Mobile upload failed, 2 secs an ill put another pic

Yay there we go, with handy tags :D 

https://i.imgur.com/Q2CqT.jpg


----------



## Inoue

Arr Sarah... how cute!! :cloud9:

Glad the scan went well, although they could of mentioned the 90% bad news stats AFTER the scan! :dohh:. Did they say what weight Logan is now? Im guessing we must be getting near to 2lbs. Have you got anymore scans coming up or is that it now till the big day?

x


----------



## time

oooh thanks kellie i didn't even notice i was double digits today!! how exciting!

sooo happy everything went well today sarah that's great news and baby Logan is looking gorgeous! such a cute photo!


----------



## Sarahcake

Inoue said:


> Arr Sarah... how cute!! :cloud9:
> 
> Glad the scan went well, although they could of mentioned the 90% bad news stats AFTER the scan! :dohh:. Did they say what weight Logan is now? Im guessing we must be getting near to 2lbs. Have you got anymore scans coming up or is that it now till the big day?
> 
> x

Thank you :) He looks so cute and squished in that pic bless him! 

Yeh they defo could have said that after :S I think the consultant was that intent on explaining every little thing that she just let it slip out. She was really lovely and informative so I dont hold it against her. Did make me think eeek what?! when she said it though! 

I have another scan, presumably my actual growth scan on the 10th of September, so ill be 29 weeks then! Nope no weight at all measured today, she specifically said to the other lady there that they don't measure at the UAR scans as that requires a focused scan of its own kinda thing. So still none the wiser lol x

Thank you Time! And congrats to you on your <100 days! Ive literally only just realised your due the day before me lol :D


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA, been hectic with work and stuff!

Sarah - so glad all went well at scan, Logan looks beautiful! I love that we have the same boy name  We really can't find anything that we love as much either, and have really looked! I also like Corey actually but hubs isn't as sure. It is hard to choose a name, you so want it to be perfect. I also love x-men, my fave set of films ever, love Wolverine! I just figure you will deffo be a cool kid if you're called Logan!

Inoue - I love Reimi, it's different and so pretty, in my head it's pronounced Ray-me, is that right? stick with your gut instinct, and stay with it, it's lovely

Time, I love Wren too, so different yet not weird at all, Sophia also lovely but I teach kids and there are a load of them, yet I have never ever met a Wren, really love it

I think I may have mentioned it before but our girls name is Arya, I just love it so much, that's the only reason I would want a boy over a girl, he he!

I've got my 25w MW appt on Friday, I'm 5'4" too, but am all bump and seem to be pretty big for how far along I am compared to everyone else I meet who is around 25 weeks. I wonder how I will be measuring? Hopefully on track but who knows!

So major news from me, bean is kicking like crazy, normally all round but yesterday I went swimming which apparently gives bean more space to move as your weightless and for the rest of the day I was only feeling kicks v v low. Then this morning lying in bed bean is back up and kicking near my ribs, not really sure where he/she is at any point, moving around a lot I'm guessing! xxx


----------



## Inoue

Thats exactly how you pronounce it pops, thankyou :hugs:. Im so concerned people would think its "rye-me". Youve made my day now :). 

Glad you got higher kicks after the swimming, I didnt even think of that! I was looking at going swimming when I go to the sea side but im concerned as there may be too many kids messing around as its summer hols :( x


----------



## pops23

I don't think it was necessarily a bad thing, apparently when you lie on your front in the water and your bump hangs down the baby loves it as there is so much room to move around and it allows it to change places!

Reimi for definite, do it! xx


----------



## Inoue

The pool that im looking at going to has a wave machine built in that goes off every 25mins, do you think it would be ok with that? Maybe just hold onto the side and bob up and down with the waves :shrug: x


----------



## time

thanks pops! i do love the name and my husband won't seem to budge and it would seem pretty strange to call her anything else so it's probably going to be that!

I loveee arya that's so beautiful! it must be so hard being a teacher as you associate a name with children and if there's a lot of them or they're badly behaved it would majorly put me off haha! my friend is a primary teacher and had the same problem!!

i thought i was big too for 25 weeks and everyone i see says i am massive but obviously not :( suppose we can be deceiving! you'll have to let me know how your measurement is on friday!

inoue i would have definitely had said ray-me!! it's lovely! very pretty :)


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou time :friends:, im still keep calling bump Reimi so must be fate! Lol. 

Forgot to say pops, Arye is a gorgeous name :cloud9:

Xx


----------



## Inoue

What a difference a few hours make. I told a good friend of mine in confidence the name we are wanting to use and she said she "didnt like it" and follows to say "its too unusual and no one elce is ever going to be called it" :cry: :cry: :cry:. Sorry for the downer msg, hope you ladies are having a nice evening xxx


----------



## Scally

Inoue- Huge huge hugs xx Your friend is right it is unusual but that is not a bad thing! I do love Reimi and it has such meaning to you and your hubby! Please do not change it! Somebody will always judge, but they will about every name! 

Sarah- very cute scan pic! Glad it all went well, how scary of the consultant to say that!

Kellie- I like the name Oliver and even though its supposed to be the most popular name I dont know any babies named it! 

Pops- Good luck with your 25 week app tomorrow. I love the name Arya. I am the same as you I am a teacher and when it came down to deciding names it was a nightmare! My OH would say a name and I'd say god no they always had a snotty nose or something along those lines! 

Time- Congratulations on double digits! I love the name Wren too!

What a great bunch of names we have for our little ones! 
I have finally got my computer back and can type properly! So will be keeping a better eye on the thread and replying more! 
I am officially in 3rd trimester tomorrow, how on earth did that happen??? 
x


----------



## Scally

Just thought- how do i contact the mods to move this thread? x


----------



## pops23

No idea, im not 3rd try until a week Tuesday so a while for me yet!!


----------



## Scally

Morning pops- we'll wait for us all to go over, but thought i'd have a nosey now of how to do it and i have no idea! lol x


----------



## Inoue

Scally said:


> Just thought- how do i contact the mods to move this thread? x

You may be able to post in the technical section and admin will change it over, or you could PM "wobbles", I believe she is the main founder of this site :winkwink:

Amazing that a couple of you are moving to third tri! X


----------



## time

wooo third tri how exciting ladies!! couple more days for me yet!

inoue i really would not listen to your friend, yes it is unusual but that's why it's so special and as long as you and your husband are happy with it then that's all that matters! it's a beautiful name and it's not like you're calling her postbox or something ridiculous!!! it's beautiful!


----------



## Inoue

:hugs:. I think I just need to learn to grow a set. My SIL says she was the same when she called her son Marshall and her advise was to ignore them. Ill keep my head high from now on, you ladies really are fab :friends: xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Ignore them inoue :) no matter what you call her, someone, somewhere will not like it! You will never be able to win the battle of 'please everyone' so do t bother trying :) Reimi is really lovely, yes it's unusual but I've seen a lot lot worse. I think the worst was when I was doing work experience as a teaching assistant and I had a little girl called 'Q' ...that was it ...just the letter Q lol


----------



## kellie_w

oh my, i love the name Q! how awesome to have such a unusual name, everyone would remember you forever! and what brave parents! Inoue, stick stick stick!! you will regret so much if you change now, i thought ray-me too for how you pronounce and its true, no matter what name you choose there will always be someone who dont like it. you could go for the most common name in the world (like i have!) and someone will still put you down for it.

eekk, me and scally are going to third tri tomorrow and saturday! i am soooo excited!! i have already posted a couple of times over there, but still dont feel like i should be. does anyone else have a feeling they are going to have a early baby? the past few days i feel like i am, its given me a incentive to start washing and getting my bag together. Now i have said that i will end up being induced at 42 weeks! x


----------



## time

yep there will always be someone who doesn't like your name!

i've started looking over in third tri but it's so scary!!! think it will countdown so quick to labour day once we're over there!
kellie i feel the same, i really am not sure why but i feel as though baby will be here sooner than expected, i went to tesco the other night and bought some stuff for my hospital bag.. now i need to get a bag and start packing it. I so want to be prepared and ready incase i do go into labour early. What sort of bag are people taking? kellie and scally what did you use last time? my list of stuff i need is massive so i think i'll need bigger than a weekend bag?!


----------



## kellie_w

its really difficult! i went in with a large pull along bag, i felt i was so prepared... i wasnt! you cant really say as you dont know how things will go. last time i ended up staying 8 days, so i wasnt packed for that at all. This time i intend to go in with enough for 2 nights, with a pile at home of more clothes, etc to last a week so oh can just pick them up and put them in a bag rather than rumaging through wondering what will fit both me and baby! my tip for everyone expecting their first is lots and lots of maternity pads,i went through about 7 packs. You bleed more than you could ever expect post partum and cheap knickers! go to asda and buy their big cheap ones, packs of 5 for £2.50. Your underwear will be destroyed so at least you can just throw these away and i think they are close in price to disposable and more comfy. A lot of lists i have seen on here have some really uneccessary things to go in your bag. My bag will consist of nightwear for me, vests, babygrows and home outfit for olly, a blanket, 1 pack newborn nappies, wipes, pads, my cheap knickers, bottles and carton formula (incase breastfeeding fails again) breastpads,wash stuff just for me, money, phone, energy drink and food for oh. 

im not bothering with any wash bits for baby as we were in a week and they wouldnt let me bath luke as they say to wait a week at least, no nappy creams or cotton wool, no food for me as i was in too much pain and under too many drugs to even think about eating, no magazines as i was brought soooo many. i even packed a couple of toys for luke in my changing bag... i dont know what i was thinking!! no painkillers as you will get given extra strong ones. im sure ill thinkof more! x


----------



## Scally

time- i agree with Kellie, last time I packed and ended up staying a week, so had to panic buy things etc! Also loads of books/mags and really when it came down to it when baby napped I did too even if it was in the middle of the day! 
This time I am planning on doing a wheel along bag for me (like a flight bag) and then a big rucksack for the baby. And then have stuff either in the car or at home for OH to bring in if we have to stay longer than 2 nights.

Kellie- My sister has told me she has had 4 dreams about me going into premature labour, and that its so fast I dont have time for a c section! Izzy was bang on time so I am thinking this one could be a little early! 
I havent really looked in the 3rd trimester yet..... will have a little look over there today! 

Inoue- how are you feeling today with your name choice? Stick to your guns! I remember when we gave people our short list of names last time and people got so put out when we didnt choose the name they liked! You cannot please everyone.

I am so gutted I have always had varicous veins (or however you spell them) for the knee down and wear support stockings to supposedly help and now i have found that on the one leg I have them now from my hip to my toes! So now I am not sure whether I should stop with the stockings as they are so tight are they making the ones above the knee worse? God the joys of pregnancy! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Yep, were still sticking to it :p. Ive told DH that were going to the beach on Saturday for a nice day out, just us two and bump - really looking forward to it :happydance:

Im now buying stuff for hospital bag, im using a decent size sport holder for the main stuff, then will take a smaller shoulder bag to put baby stuff in. Good idea on taking mass maternity pads/pants with you. I went to boots (as scally advised) and I got 3 for 2 so basically 3 packs of mat pads for £2.18, bargain! I also have disposable pants which was also under the 3 for 2. Im slowly but surely crossing stuff off my list, not packing yet but just stuffing it in babys room, lol. 

Nice idea Kellie on having reserve clothes in a pile at home, just incase OH needs to hurry home and fetch them. Ill be doing that near the time. 

Sorry to hear about v veins scally :(. Im not sure much can be done but maybe give the support stockings a rest for a few days and keep moisturised :hugs: xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Just come back from day unit, I hadnt felt little man move since 10 pm last night so called in and they bought me in. 

Still havnt really felt him, but they are happy that he is ok. His heart rate was 137 bpm which she said was perfect. Looks as though im measuring approx 2 weeks ahead with fundal height. Got that being measured again in 2 weeks time and a growth scan in 3 weeks time. 

Feeling little kicks every now and again, but not as hard as before. She said it could be anything, placenta too in the way, him too far back. But im not worried now, nice steady heart rate and she could hear him kicking away.

Has to be said, whilst the rest of my hospital is utter shite, the maternity wards + midwives are very good. Always happy to reassure you and see you regardless of how silly you think your being.


----------



## Inoue

Glad your little mans ok Sarah :hugs:. It can be frightening when you dont feel much movement, couldnt you get him to kick in the the morning maybe by prodding bump or playing loud music? Im still learning what ticks my LO off but OJ, loud Neyo music and a pressure on bump seems to work wonders. 
137 for HB is good, my LO was 132 and measuring 2 weeks behind. I have my growth scan in 2 weeks time. Either way, glad all is ok hun x


----------



## Scally

Sarah- how scary for you, I had a lack of movement at one time with Izzy and went into the hospital to be monitored. My kicks from this one changed last week, they seem much smaller and less violent than before, maybe they have both changed positions?

Inoue- Saturday sounds lovely, nice to be just the two of you and bump of course! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks hun :)
I didnt really think too much of it until I was on my 2nd cup of coffee (bad mummy I know lol) and realised that I hadn't actually felt him move, he would have done by that point.

Panicked and called in, and tbh, they were brilliant. Very very reassuring, sent in an email to the hospital saying how lovely the midwife I saw was. The care industry is a thankless place, thought it would be nice to tell her she really helped me.

But yeah, he's all good thank you :) Kicking me to buggery now - typical eh! 

Size can fluctuate soooo much at this point cant it, I really don't know how they can put together a 'norm' for size seeing as every baby is so different. Not too long till you get to see Reimi again then :) That will go nice and quick :) My next growth scan is at 29 weeks now.

Ally, it is scary :( I was so worried about wasting their time though and I know I shouldnt worry, thats what they are there for right. Im putting it down to a change in positions tbh, the kicks im currently feeling are a lot lower down than before. I wouldnt be suprised if thats what is causing the less violent different feeling kicks for you too.


----------



## time

thanks so much kellie and scally, really helpful from mums with prior experience!
i have well and truly stocked up on maternity pads and cheap pants from tesco as this is my worst fear (even more so than labour i think haha) i have always used tampons and hate anything like this, and i can imagine after giving birth it only makes it 10x worse as you are sore, tired, really not feeling great and the thought of heavily bleeding for weeks terrifies me! i have gone all out and got maternity pads, maternity pants (tena), cheap knickers, bed pads!!

think i will go for a wheelie suitcase thing then, and then baby's changing bag will probably hold all their stuff, seems easier! i have written a list of what to put in, and planned for 2/3 days stay however i will be out of there as soon as i can, but you never know what's going to happen!

i have heard that your 2nd baby's labour is soooooo much quicker!!! a few friends and people i know had no idea how quick it was going to be and after a long, drawn out first labour they tried to stay at home as long as possible and one friend even ended up having baby in the car on the way to hospital!! so hopefully will be a quick, easy labour for you both!

you mentioned veins scally, not really the same but a quick Q, i know when you're pregnant your veins are more prominent but mine on my hips really are blue and very visible, thought they were the start of stretch marks when i first saw them but no just very dark blue veins!!! does everyone have this? they're also still very prominent on my boobs!

inoue i'm the same haha throwing everything into baby's room and telling myself i'll start packing soon! will have to buy a bag this weekend so i can get it packed!


sarahcake that's strange i had the same thing the other day when i was 25+6, didn't feel baby at the normal times she is most active early morning and after lunch, rang the midwife who said to call back after 2 hours if she still hadn't moved and then all of a sudden she started kicking more than ever! maybe they go through a growth spurt at this stage?? the midwife did say i was due one in the next week or 2!

in my baby book it says by 27 weeks is when baby is supposed to turn around and go head down are they not? maybe this has something to do with it?!


----------



## Inoue

Yeh, I really cant wait to see Reimi again, also going to ask for gender confirmation (surely they cant be wrong 3 times!) so im gonna have to butter the midwife up when I go in the scanner room :winkwink:. 

My babys kicks have become less violent for about 3 days, sometimes it feels like im reverting back to the flutters again like at 18 weeks. When I do get kicks, its either very low or high and to the side. Im not to worried, im putting it down to either growth spurt or baby turning :) x


----------



## pops23

Just a quickie post and will do longer tomorrow but in the past couple of days beans kicks have felt lower down for me too and less hard. As it's all of us feeling this I reckon that as we're all about the same along babies must be turning or something, seems to be the case for everyone!

I'm not doing my hospital bag till I'm back from holiday and 30 weeks, and will buy stuff then. But I like the idea of using changing bag for baby bits and holdall for all my bits, good ideas ladies!! xxx


----------



## Scally

Such a relief to talk to you all, I was getting worried about the kicks not being so violent but it sounds like it happens to everyone about this time, i love this group!

My little madam has definitely changed position, before she used to be all on my right hand side and my bump looked bizarre (even the mw laughed!) and now its more normal looking! 

How is everyone this morning? I have no motivation to do anything! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I defo think there's some form of movement going on around the stage we are hence the quietness. Logan made up for worrying me yesterday but kicking me non stop all night so looks like he's shifted out of whatever position he was in yesterday. 

Think today is going to be spent in bed, I feel horrid :( have some form of spontaneous flu, the continual sneezing kept me awake every second of last night so I'm currently exhausted. Just let my oh out (only one set of keys- I lost mine lol) and I'm off back to bed to feel sorry for myself lol 

How you doing this morning ally?


----------



## Scally

Sarah- oh no! u poor thing, get yourself to bed and take some paracetamol. Illness is so much harder in pregnancy with no way of dosing yourself up properly! Take care of yourself and have lots of hot drinks.

I am ok, just have no oomph! I went through a couple of weeks of this then had a week where i had energy again and now the last couple of days I've lost it again! The house is a mess! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Same here, I have a distinct lack of motivation right now, my poor flat is looking neglected at best :( hope it picks up again very soon as I have visitors coming next week lol

Illness is usually crappy but I can cope, in pregnancy though ughhh I just go into baby mode and feel sorry for myself :( I hate that I can't take decongestants, especially as my no 1 hate about having flu/cold etc is the blocked nose that comes with!! 

Congrats on reaching 3rd tri Ally! Just spotted your ticker - I think it's 27 weeks here anyways?! Can't believe we were all say here waiting impatiently for our anomoly scans and now people are beginning the transition into 3rd tri! Insanity :)


----------



## pops23

Congrats on 3rd tri!!

I know what you mean about having no motivation, I'm definitely feeling that! But am working all weekend so need to find some somewhere! 

Off to my mw appt today at 2, will let you all know how it goes xxx


----------



## Inoue

Congratulations Scally on being in 3rd tri :happydance: 

Best of luck at midwifes pops! xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Morning pops :) 

Ooh midwife, exciting! Should get to have a listen in today and hopefully she will take a fundal height measurement for you :)


----------



## Scally

Ooooh thank you Pops, Sarah and Inoue! I had a little look over there, it looks scary! lol

I am hoping i get some motivation soon as working tomorrow and then driving to Birmingham on Sunday for a christening! 

Good luck at your MW app Pops 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Morning inoue :) didn't see you ninja your post on the same time as mine lol :) 

3rd tri does seem scary with all the 'this is it' threads but honestly, I'm over 2nd tri now lol

Think it's coz all the milestones have gone by now, 20 week scan, finding out the sex, v day, double digits etc, so there's nothing else to look forward to in 2nd.


----------



## Inoue

Morning :flower:. Lol, not like me to have ninga posts. Takes ages tweeking my posts on my phone :haha:. 

I have a look in 3rd tri but all I see is posts of waters breaking, mucus plugs being lost and "this is it'. Scary!! X


----------



## kellie_w

Morning! Good luck for today pops, enjoy hearing baby! Congratulations to ally on third tri, see you there tomorrow! Hope you feel better soon Sarah. Hi inoue! 

No motivation here at all. Friday is normally house work day for me where I go through top to bottom but I really really cannot be bothered to move. Luke went from poorly to fine within a hour this morning, I think as I had resigned myself to a sofa day with him that now I can't accept it's not going to happen! He is currently eating toast, crisps and a orange, first food in 3 days and honestly the mess! Who wants to come and clean for me!? And oh is annoying me hugely. I seriously cannot put up with this money wasting on his car for much longer but as I'm not bringing in any money what can I say? Each time it's the last thing for this year, until something else comes along.

Sorry, I'm just feeling a bit fat and low today :(


----------



## Scally

Awww huge hugs Kellie! I take it its not essentials for the car? It really isnt on, even if he is the one thats earning, that money is there for his family, thats what he signed up for when you both decided to have kids! 
I budget so much with our money my OH is not allowed to spend any money without consulting the budget! lol
Friday is my housework day where i do the same top to bottom, so far I have done laundry........... and thats it! I did do the water for the washing up but its so hot i dont want to put my hands into hot water! lol
Sounds like you need a chill out day Kellie! You are not fat mrs you are pregnant, growing a gorgeous little boy, you sit back and relax and get stuck into some choc! And give your OH a kick up the bum! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Sorry to hear your having a bit of a shite day Kellie :( 
Sod the housework for today, I know you have a routine but well, it will still be there tomorrow right? 

Get your PJ's on, grab a quilt + Luke and spend the day watching films or something :) Going off the routine isnt going to hurt just this once. Will be 10 times harder to do it all today if your having to force yourself to do it. 

I second the 'give your OH a kick up the bum' suggestion too. He needs to see that now is not the most ideal time for him to be wasting monies.


----------



## kellie_w

Thanks girls, damn these pregnancy hormones! He just called and we "discussed" had the reminder of how we never go without and how he makes sure we always have enough to get by which is true so now I feel bad as he does everything for us. I'm going to get dressed, go out, buy something disgusting for lunch and then eat ice in the garden :) 

Xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Ohhh and that has just cheered me up! Just noticed my ticker has moved, 2 more boxes to go!


----------



## Sarahcake

Sounds like a good plan :D Enjoy your 'something disgusting'! 

As for the money thing, its really hard isnt it when its their money that's coming in. Im in the same situation with my OH. He brings in all the money, I don't bring in a single penny and he does make sure we are taken care of, but sometimes he is just so wasteful with the cash and because its his cash, its awkward to bring it up to him. Gah men!


----------



## Scally

Yay for moving along boxes! only two to go!!!!!!! aggghhhh!

Enjoy your something disgusting for lunch! I had leftover toad in the hole batter and mash potato sandwich! lol 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Lol Ally, that sounds like my idea of hell! 
I love toad in the hole, I love mash, but the idea of them both between bread makes me gag :D


----------



## Scally

Sarahcake said:


> Lol Ally, that sounds like my idea of hell!
> I love toad in the hole, I love mash, but the idea of them both between bread makes me gag :D

Hahahahaha! it was very yummy! :haha:


----------



## Scally

How are you feeling Sarah? x


----------



## Sarahcake

Sorry Ally, just saw this. I tent to sign off just before 6 as that's when my OH gets home. He doesn't know I use B+B, this is like my little save haven where I can say what I like, if he found something written about him here, he would go nuts lol 

I'm feeling just as crappy :( it's currently 4am, I've managed like 3 hours of sleep so far. Still can't breath through my nose and my throat hurts. 

Blah, feeling sorry for myself lol. Thank you for asking though :) hopefully I'll be better in the morning.


----------



## Scally

Aw hun, sounds horrible. Hope you are feeling better this morning x


----------



## kellie_w

Poor sarah :( and last night was so warm too, what a awful time to be ill :( hope you are feeling better today.

My day has come, I'm off to third tri!!!!! See you girls over there in the next couple of weeks! Oh my god, I'm going to have another baby, ekkkkkk!!!! X


----------



## pops23

Hope you're feeling better Sarah, being ill and pregnant sucks!! Last night I had horrendous trapped wind (sorry TMI moment!) and had stomach aches with it from about 4pm till I went to sleep! Must have farted like a trooper in the night though as feel better this morning , he he!! 

Had 25 week mw appt yesterday, all went well! Babys heartbeat was between 139 and 145, and baby is now side on (head to the right) after being breech at my scan so is on the move! BP and urine all fine. I asked about movement feeling less aggressive and she said doesn't matter at all as long as it's some kind of movement so thats god. But then last night and this morning kicks have got hard again!

She did my fundal measurement and I'm measuring 26 weeks which I knew I would be, I was 5 days ahead at my 12 week scan from my edd by lmp but they refused to change the date and I've been measuring ahead ever since, very very very annoying!!!! Means I could be left to go almost 3 weeks overdue which isn't ideal! 

Hope all you ladies are ok, 3rd tri ladies, wow, can't believe it! xxxx


----------



## Scally

Kellie- congratulations on third trimester!

Pops- oh dear for the trapped wind, I highly recommend rennie deflatine, I get it a lot and they r a lifesaver! Yay for a great mw app, very annoying they won't put u forward!

I am frying today, its over 30 degrees and the shop I work in is like a sauna!

X


----------



## Inoue

Im so HOT :brat:

Had a lovely day at seaside, only stayed for about 4 hours as OAP's were overtaking me with walking and I just couldnt get cool. Must of spent a small fortune on cold drinks and ice cream :haha:. Home now and me and DH are laying down on bed with our fan on max ~ phew!

Congratulations Kellie on reaching 3rd tri, how awesome! :happydance:

Glad your midwife appt went well pops, always nice to hear the HB and be informed how your getting on :)

Hope you feel better soon Sarah, get plenty of rest :hugs:

Hi to everyone elce :hi: xxx


----------



## Inoue

Im double digits today!!!! :wohoo:

99 days and counting :happydance: xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey guys, thank you for the well wishes :) still feeling like arse, can breath through my nose now (ish) so its getting better. Have passed it onto the OH though which sucks :( 

Kellie, congrats on reaching 3rd tri! 

Pops, glad your midwife appointment went well! She wouldn't measure my fundal height at 25 weeks :( have to wait till 28 for her to do it. Had it done at hospital though at I'm 2 weeks ahead. She didn't seem too bothered but I've no idea what the implications of that are! 

Ally, I was in asda in the heat yesterday and one of the staff was speaking to me saying she finds it hell to work when it's that hot, especially in a store. Dread to think what it was like with you being pregnant too. I was hot enough on my quick visit! 

Inoue, yay for 99 days!! Jeeez, how fast is this going now!! 

Hope you all are ok :) any nice plans today?


----------



## pops23

I worked all day today and yesterday coaching (cheerleading) the gym has no aircon and it was sweltering, I normally love hot weather but this was horrendous! Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh god pops, that must have been horrific :(


----------



## kellie_w

i second that! how awful in this heat :( 

Yesterday, we drove to boston in lincs to get my oh's car parts. He told me 2 hours to get there, took nearly 4 as google maps got us lost more than once! it was horrendous, no aircon, even with the wondows open it was like having a hairdrier blowing in. We went to peterbourgh on the way home, but it was just too hot in every shop. Last night was the worst nights sleep yet. Our neighbours were shouting and screaming until late, it took til 10.45 to get luke to sleep and then i had the worst heartburn ever and my asthma started for the first time in a few years. Got up at 5.30 to find my boobs have got bigger, red hot and really hard and sore. A new one for me as last pregnancy i had no changes until after birth. Today, i have done not much except move from garden to in front of the fan. Honestly, these poor poor girls in america that have had this long heatwave, i feel so sorry for them. 2 days is enough for me!

pops: so glad to hear your appointment went well. i can relate to the trapped wind, some mornings i feel like my stomach is going to explode, the pain is awful!!! x

sarah, hope you are feeling better as the day has gone on, nice of you to share with oh :haha: he cant say you never give him nothing! x

inoue, hurray for double digits!!:happydance: next stop, 3rd tri!

i dont like third tri without you all, think im going to hang around in here a bit longer x


----------



## Scally

Inoue- Congratulations on double digits! woohoo!

Pops- coaching in a gym with no air con, that sounds hell!

Hey Kellie! We did Birmingham and back today in our car with no air con, absolute hell! Clothes were sticking to all of us with sweat! Very gross! Luckily we took a smart change of clothes for the christening when we got there!

x


----------



## Scally

Kellie- i wonder why your boobs are engorged already? Could be worth a call to the MW? 

How is everyone this morning? 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Hey ally! Erg I feel for you doing that drive to Birmingham! Glad to see the christening went well though, makes the journey worth it! How did izzy handle The journey? I'm so glad it's a bit cooler today, how typical it's bank holiday next weekend as we have heavy rain forecast for the whole 3 days! I am seeing my midwife next Monday, I'll see how I am then with my boobs. They are leaking a bit now, I have seen some other posts about this happening early so I'm not too worried, it's just very uncomfortable! Going to take a trip to mothercare to buy some sleep bras as I need some support through the night. 

Can you believe we are into the 80+ countdown?! It only seems like yesterday we were saying yay double figures! X


----------



## kellie_w

Ohh and I can see from your ticker you have a special birthday coming up :) are you all prepared? X


----------



## Scally

I didnt start leaking or anything until Izzy was born, maybe it happens earlier with 2nd one as your body knows what its doing? Must be painful though!

The journey yesterday really took it out of me, 7 hours driving (my OH hates driving), 2 hours sleep the night before, and then both him and Izzy fall asleep on the way back! She was good, she used to scream for a whole journey when she was a baby but she doesnt mind it now! We gave her a water spray to keep herself cool (the back seat was soaked!) and a little fan! 

Thank god its a bit cooler today and last night was too! I really dont mind if it wants to rain, snow whatever i will welcome it with open arms! Mind you will probably be wishing for summer when we get to the winter! haha!

It is going so fast! I say to people I am due November and they say not long now! That shocked me I am like no its ages away!!!! But it isnt! 

I cant believe my madam is almost 3, I have booked the day off work, and think we might go to Barleylands as looks great! She starts pre school 2 days after too so thats going to be so strange! (only one morning a week to start) Presents are wrapped and ready to go! I just hope in my pregnancy haze I remember to get the cake, balloons etc! We arent going to have a party or anything as the in laws will be staying with us for a week including her birthday so just a family day out! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Morning ladies :) 

Feeling a bit better today Thankyou, nose is a bit bunged up but besides that I feel normal ish :) 

Sat at the hospital having my GTT...that drink....she couldn't have mixed it right, was like drinking a lump of jelly...blargh!! Sat here till 20 past 11 now, oh the joy! It's not all bad, got bnb, Facebook and a book to keep 
E occupied! 

Your trips sound awful :( we have no air con in our car right now and just going to the shop is so warm It makes me feel sickly. Feel for you both :( 

Off to derby for a weekend early sep so I'm hoping it's cooled down a bit or it's windows open all the way lol 

Kellie, that sounds really uncomfortable but I've seen plenty of women on here saying the same so I doubt it's a bad thing but if it gets worrying, give the midwife a shout :)


----------



## Scally

Ew to your GTT drink, doesnt sound like they mixed it right! I was allowed to leave the hospital in the two hr break but not allowed to do anything, mind you the drink made me feel awful so i fell asleep in the car! lol. Hope the time zooms for you! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Unfortunately I don't drive or I would have just gone and probably slept in my car! So it's maternity waiting room for me, with a tv constantly looping the same 30 second segments over and over! Nearly done an hour, will be done soon enough though I guess!


----------



## Scally

Thank god for your phone and book then! 

Do you ladies fancy sharing bump pics? and facebook? My name is Ally Jordan on there, pic of me, OH and Izzy at wedding x


----------



## Sarahcake

I dont really have any bump pics as I'm a bit bigger so I can't get a decent pic lol my Facebook is Sarah Collings, my display pic is the same as the one that's in my profile pic on bnb :) 

Advance warning, because of my work, I have to spam out gaming related stuff pretty much all day lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

I have been silently dying in this heat too. It's just been too much :( I've stayed in all weekend, sat in my knickers and bra with a fan blowing on me :rofl::rofl: I looked like a right fat slob!! Hahaha!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Lol Lolly! Your not the only one, been doing the same at home myself! Bloody heat is a killer!


----------



## kellie_w

Ally, you really are so so organised! Are you looking forward to that morning off a week though when izzy goes off to nursery? It will be baby and you time I guess! We have talked about putting Luke into nursery two mornings a week to socialise but it's so expensive I guess we will have to wait until next year! Your day you have planned for her birthday sounds great. Same as us, we did a huge party last year, won't be doing it again this time round! 

Sarah, eewwe for the drink, that's what I feared the most! Will you find out today if you passed? 

Ttc lolly, hi :flower: we haven't seen you for a while, hope you are well! 

I am actually humiliated, I have been lounging round this morning in what were beautiful ted baker boxers, but now stretched and holey where they decided to rip last night on one of my many toilet trips and a vest which is too short and tight so my belly hanging out (eeww gross I know!) with my hair clipped crazily up and I pop out to the garden quickly to put Luke some balls in the empty swimming pool, look round and our rather attractive window cleaner is up at next doors window. Im dying of shame at being seen looking like that!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ohhh Kellie :rofl: I have moments like that all the time! On Saturday morning I was wearing a white vest and answered the door to our rather lovely looking postie, came back in with my packages and my OH asked if I'd been to the door like that and burst out laughing... my nipples are so big and dark they were blatantly visible through my vest :blush: the shame!!!

Haven't been on BnB much... My DD has decided to start using the potty over the last week, so I've sorta thrown myself into that :) plus with this heat I haven't had the energy hardly to lift a finger to type anything!


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh no Kellie!! Lmao! Poor sod :( 

Yeah I'll get a phone all before half 4 if I've failed and nothing if I've passed.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow you get your results back quick Sarah, they told me I'll have mine within a fortnight!


----------



## kellie_w

Hehe I know the poor guy, I prob put him off his lunch... And dinner come to think of it! I tried to find you on Facebook Sarah but no luck!

Oh I'm glad it's not just me with the embarrassment! I swear he pops up at a window every time I'm not wearing much and in the middle of tidying up so the house is a mess! We have a lovely lady postie now, so I don't have to worry too much opening the door to her! Good luck with the potty training, our lo's are vey close in age, mine is no where near ready. He sits on it and claps but won't pee. Though yesterday he did pee beside it so I guess it's progress!


----------



## Sarahcake

A fortnight? Wow thats a long wait! 
My last one at 16 weeks, I was told it would take 2 days to get the results back. They must rush the later ones through then, I did think by 4:30 was really very fast. 

Try this link, should work https://www.facebook.com/xSarahCakex


----------



## ttc_lolly

I can't find anyone on FB, my link is www.facebook.com/partyporter pre-babies obviously :haha:

Yeh I thought 2 weeks was a long wait, but I think it was the same when I had it done at 27 weeks with DD too :shrug:

Kellie, it's amazing how quickly she's taken to it. At the start of last week, she was still walking around the house wearing the potty as a hat! I caught her doing a pee on the floor whilst she was having some nappy off time and quickly told her to stop and sit on the potty, and there she finished it off. She loved all the applause so now she's just peeing on it for fun to get some more clapping and cheers :haha: she won't do a poo on it though, she much prefers the floor for that :dohh:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Cheers for the add Sarah :thumbup:

and here's my bump pic today @ 25+4. I feel massive :wacko: excuse my knickers... just lazing around in them again!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/2C9C030D-1F27-4D42-A5D1-45FBE3DA0534-1601-00000233591DDD74.jpg


----------



## Sarahcake

Was just gonna post and say found you :D 

Awww cute bump :) Ive seen bigger so dont worry, they say you show bigger, earlier when you have already had one before.

Decided to take a pic of my bump, having no full length mirrors in this house, ive not actually really seen it lol I am my own harshest critic, but yay, even I can see bump and not so much fat there lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0538.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's definitely all baby there :thumbup: beautiful bump!!

I just found my 37 wk bump pic with DD and I'm the same size now, possibly bigger :wacko: she was a little baby though. Oh god, this one's going to be a monster :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







37wks.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you! Thats nice to hear someone say its baby lol Im a size 24 so was so worried I wouldnt get a bump at all lol 

Wow yeah you are a simelar size arnt you! Although it may just mean that your body is just getting into place a bit earlier, as its already done the stretching once before. You never know, you may end up just hovering around that kinda size now. 

Your daughter is utterly gorgeous btw! Just had a nosey on facebook!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww thank you :) she's a little devil though, don't let the face fool you!

I hope you're right, I suppose I was a bit smaller back then too and my stomach muscles (what muscles!? :rofl:) may have been a bit tighter. 

Got your add to Kellie :thumbup:


----------



## Scally

Hahahahahaha to Kellie and the window cleaner!!!!! oh dear! 

I have added you on facebook ttc lolly and Sarah!

My bump pic! I am so much bigger this time round than with Izzy, I think it is the absence of stomach muscles now! 

x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120816-00002[1].jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ttc_lolly

Got your add too Ally :thumbup: wow your bump is teeny! I saw your bump at 39 weeks (quick FB snoop!) and you were small then too :) how much did Izzy weigh at birth?


----------



## Scally

I think it might be my height, when Izzy was born people couldnt believe I was term, she was 8lb. I am 5 11 so they say if i measure on time the baby will be BIG! 

Your daughter is gorgeous Lauryn! 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Ohh so many beautiful bumps! I'm about the same as Lauryn I think. I'll try to add a picture, but photobucket keeps saying its full so wont upload. Ally, yours is tiny and Sarah that's definitely all bump!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww thanks :) all of your babies are little beauts too! Crazy isn't it, I keep wondering what this baby will look like and if she'll be anything like her big sis.

Strange question Ally - do you have a long torso!? :rofl: you are pretty tall so that's probably why. I'm 5'7, but I didn't have the flattest stomach to begin with!


----------



## Scally

I keep thinking that about this one, i wonder if she'll look like her sister? 

I do have a fairly long torso, tops are always so short on me! Thank god for bump bands and for longer tops being in fashion at the moment! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

You guys have some very very cute kiddies :) Think thats one thing that I would be really wondering about if I was having a second, third, whatever whether they look like their siblings!


----------



## Sarahcake

In a more eloquently put way than some of you may have seen on one of my Facebook status, It would appear that I am in the clear :D Gone half 4 and no phonecall so yay, no GD for me!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I saw Sarah, yay :wohoo: well done/congrats... whatever the normal congratulatory word is for this kind of scenario :rofl:


----------



## Sarahcake

Needs a hallmark card to be honest.

'Congrats your sugar levels arnt at ridiculous levels!!'

Thank you :D


----------



## Scally

Yay!!! congratulations on not having diabetes! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Haha! Thanks a lot :D


----------



## Inoue

Glad you passed the GTT Sarah! Wonderful news :happydance:

I have the same size bump as you Scally, no end of people have commented on how 'small' my bump looks. Glad im not alone :) x


----------



## Scally

bump pic Inoue!!!!!!! x


----------



## Inoue

Lol :haha:. Just took this a min ago (excuse the messy jeans, currently doing gardening!)
 



Attached Files:







26 week.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sarahcake

Awww you and Ally both have lovely little bumps :) 

And thank you Inoue :D Pretty relieved I must say!


----------



## Inoue

We are quite tiny aint we :haha:

LO is still being a little bugger and being docile (we were talking about this a few pages ago). I can get her moving in the morning and evening when I have to but otherwise shes quite happy just to give me flutters. Not sure how im going to get the recommended 10 kicks in 2 hours?! :wacko: x


----------



## Scally

I thought it was 10 kicks in a day? 
You are diddy Inoue! 
Hows everyone this morning?
I am soooooo relieved it is so much cooler this morning than it has been! Thank god!!!!!!

x


----------



## Inoue

Lol, think baby is snuggled up around my spinal cord sometimes. Guess I should be happy its quite tiny, not really imparing me yet :). 

Ive only found info that its 10 kicks in 2 hours (in one day). LO did kick abit more a min ago but that stat does seem abit unrealistic :wacko:. Im SO glad its cooler, plan to do more gardening today so should be nice in the breeze x


----------



## Sarahcake

Morning :) 

I thought it was 10 kicks a day too? Was told that baby makes about 200 movements a day, we don't feel all of those as they can be in random places but as long as we feel 10 a day, all is well. I think it was my baby center iPhone app that told me that. 

I'm currently still willing myself to get out of bed. Lazy eh! Got a doctors appointment this morning to check my leg wound which has finally healed after a year and a half :D feel a lot better today too so looks like flu is sodding off now :D 

It was much cooler last night up here than it has been, which is great. Meant I actually got some sleep! Be a lot more pleasant for you out gardening today I'd imagine Inoue. 

How is everybody doing?

Edit: wait a second....my ticker has gone up a box...seems odd at 26+5 not at 27 lol oh well, yippie!! 2 boxes left :D


----------



## time

aww you all have beautiful bumps i will try upload a picture today!!
no idea how to do it from my phone!

are any of you ladies still at work? i am finding it so difficult working full time now and still have 13 weeks left as i am self employed and will be here til i pop :(

not only that but then trying to get the house sorted on the weekends is killing me! may have to start cutting back but it's difficult when you work for yourself!


----------



## time

Don't know if this will work but this is bump first thing yesterday morning!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120820-00498.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Scally

Time- your bump is diddy too! Must be so hard working for yourself and knowing you have to work for so long! I luckily only work one day a week and wanted to work until D day but its killing me! I worked full time when pregnant with Izzy but i was a teacher so had the summer holidays when i was about 33 weeks.

Sarah- so pleased your flu has gone! And yay for going up a box! Not long until you are officially 3rd trimester! Nice to have a lay in, one of those is a distant memory for me with a little girl who insists on getting up at half 6 every morning!

x


----------



## Inoue

Beautiful bump time. You dont look to much bigger than me or scally :)

Ive finished for work now untill June 2013, im using 3 weeks hol before mat leave so im done now. I dont even know if I want to go back to work afterwards to be honest, we may try to live just on DH wage but our mortgage payments may say otherwise :( 

Congrats Sarah on moving up a box! Will be on the look out for mine to go up one, lol. 3rd tri here we come! :happydance: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww lovely bumps :)

I think it's 10 kicks a day isn't it? You wouldn't feel that many every hour anyway as baby is mostly asleep. As long as you're feeling movement though I wouldn't worry :) just be aware of her patterns and keep an eye on it :thumbup:

I'm so thankful it's not as hot today, although I'm still sweating buckets. Real sexy :haha:


----------



## time

yeah i'm not massive but i am for me as i was a size 8 pre pregnancy so my friends think i'm huge!

i would love love love to be a SAHM but i don't think it's going to be possible, me and hubby own the business together and it's not exactly a 2 man job but i am a lot more capable, quicker and efficient that him that it will most likely end up being me working 5 days a week and him staying home with bambino, after my 2 months off of course! he will just have to cope as well as he can until i am ready, which is what he's going to have to do if i decide to leave early before d day!

third tri tomorrow argh it's so scary over there!


----------



## Inoue

Im not to sure on the kick count either, ive found these websites that say 10 kicks in a two hour period is the standard guideline (same for UK and US):

https://www.babycenter.com/0_fetal-movement-feeling-your-baby-kick_2872.bc (last paragraph)

https://www.countthekicks.org/faq/ (Question No 9)

https://www.webmd.boots.com/pregnancy/guide/foetal-movement-feeling-baby-kick (last paragraph)

I think ill ask my midwife on 28 week scan to confirm but im happy with what i get from baby :)

Time, I was a size 10 pre pregnancy so i know how you feel. I lost a ton of weight before getting my BFP so kind of getting myself geared up for the aftermath of pregnancy to get back to my trim self :haha: x


----------



## time

a bit of an odd question but have any of you ladies boobs started leaking yet? mine did last night for the first time i couldn't believe it!!! was so embarrassed i had no idea it started so early!!!! will it only get worse??


----------



## time

and yes inoue i think i'll buy myself a treadmill for after the birth haha!! i am very motivated!!

no way i would feel 10 kicks in 1 hour, sometimes baby sleeps for hours on end and then is non stop for 3 hours! very random but i know what's normal for me at least


----------



## Inoue

I have my treadmill folded up ready for when LO pops out, followed by a good zumba routine and i hope to become me again! :haha:

The kicking thing, its not every 2 hours of the day. Its pick an active time (say 8-10am) then you count the kicks, then thats it for the rest of the day (so 2h period in a 24h day). As long as i get a boot from her, im all good :thumbup:

My boobs leaked when i was about 20 weeks pregnant (after DH gave them some attention :blush:) but ive had none since. I 'thought' i had a leak again today as top felt wet, but my bra didnt so im not sure what happened there :shrug:. Its totally normal though so dont worry, it can just be embaracing! lol x


----------



## Inoue

This is me pre-pregnancy, i now feel vile infront of my DH :cry: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







edit.png
File size: 310.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## time

i'm sure we will get back to normal pretty sharpish if we put our minds to it haha! i've told hubby i'm not even attempting a diet before xmas though as i am going to go mad on the baileys, stilton, brie the list goes on ha everything i've missed and it is xmas after all!!!

lastnight honestly it just kept coming i was horrified after having nothing, such a shock!


----------



## Scally

Time and Inoue you are both diddy before pregnancy too! I am a size 14 normally- I put on 2 and a half stone with Izzy but lost it without trying within a couple of weeks, so I am hoping the same will happen this time too as I have already put on 20lb!

No leaky boobs yet!

x


----------



## Inoue

I hope my weight drops off as quick as that Scally! Ive gained 12lbs to date, im quite happy with that :awww:

Im SO looking forward to christmas!! :xmas7: Ill be buying all the camembert cheese i can get, along with mountains of M&S prawn cocktails and crunchy french bread stick, followed by a glass of warm mulled wine *drool* x


----------



## time

mmmmm don't inoue i am salivating here haha!!! i love christmas :)


----------



## Inoue

My bloody 28 week scan appt had been moved AGAIN!!! Its the 5th time now :cry:. 

Was on the 30th aug, then the 3rd sept, then the 5th, then the 4th and now the 11th!! Thats past my 28 weeks :(. I just want to see my LO again x


----------



## Sarahcake

Aghhhh thats a pain in the ass Inoue :( 
Can you not ring up and say that the new date isnt ideal for you? See if you can get one earlier than the 11th?


----------



## Scally

Thats very annoying Innoue! Why does it keep getting moved? 

x


----------



## Inoue

Theyve moved me to another hospital for scan treatment, but I will have to go back to main hospital for labour. Ive already phoned them up but she wasnt very helpful and kept it on the 11th as they only do clinics on Tuesday x


----------



## pops23

That's so irritating!! How come you're having a 28 week scan hun?

Everyone time I pop on there are so many new posts I can't keep up! Hope everyone is ok  all good here, got to hear my babies heartbeat again yesterday, 144, all good! Have a MW friend who listens in for me but she is due next week so thats probably the last time she'll be able to do that for me!

xxx


----------



## Inoue

Im high risk so my pregnancy is under consultant care pops :). Glad you got to hear your LO heartbeat, shame your friends off for a while. Have you got a doppler you could use at home? X


----------



## Scally

pops- yay for hearing heartbeat! x


----------



## pops23

Thanks!

I don't have a Doppler, thought about borrowing one but MW said best not to as I'm not a professional and dont really know what I'm listening for so I might hear something and think its ok when it's not, or not find anything and panic when all is ok!

Xx


----------



## Scally

Good morning everyone!

How are you all?

Kellie- where are you????!!!!!!!

I am trying to be a bit more active this week, and now the weather is cooler i seem to have a little more oomph! I walked to town and back yesterday, which is about 4 miles, mind you i did bribe my little girl to walk up the hill instead of me having to push her! And today we are going to go for another long walk. I would like to say the activity is helping the weight gain but its definitely not I have put on 2lb already this week! (mind you i think I have had a growth spurt havent been able to stop eating all week and bump has definitely popped more!)

Sarah- congratulations you are now in 3rd trimester!

And time congratulations on yesterday!

Has anyone got any stretch marks yet? My belly is getting very itchy so i think it wont be long for me, I use avons anti stretchmark cream, I did with Izzy too, didnt get any last time but bump is so much bigger this time i think its inevitable! 

Anyone got the line yet? can never remember the name! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

3rd tri!!!!! Woot!!! Thanks Ally :D 

Nice one on getting out and actually doing some walking, you may not see a difference weight wise, but it's the fitness level that counts right now. Your weight is going in inevitably go up any who, but you'll be able to manage that weight better from doing the walking and exercising so good stuff! Well done you :) 

I think it's called linea nigra or something like that right? It's not happened to me at all though, was interested to see if it would lol.


----------



## Scally

Oh my god it was roasting out again!!!!!!! Didnt realise when I started my walk, i am very hot and bothered now!

I wonder when its supposed to appear? I think i was quite lot on with Izzy when mine showed! 

How are you doing Sarah?

x


----------



## Sarahcake

I believe its anywhere from late 2nd tri onwards so could spontaneously show anytime in the coming weeks, or then, it may not as not everyone gets them.

The warmth has subsided a bit up here luckily, finding it a bit easier to get some sleep now as im not warm and clammy as well as being generally uncomfortable lol 

Im good thank you, just poked my head into 3rd tri forums and said hello there, still cant believe im able to post there now. The reality of it all has very much set in this morning, in as little as 10-11 weeks time, I will have my little boy here, life will be totally different lol Crazyness! 

How are you doing today?


----------



## Inoue

Your in the 3rd tri Sarah!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:

I cant wait to join you girls over there, are we able to move this thread yet or are we staying in this section? I'm having a hard time holding off from washing LO's outfits, although I may wash her warm going home outfit just incase I need it soon... Oh the temptation!! :haha: x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ive been looking at all of Logan's things thinking 'well I could just wash them now....' lol Held back so far! Never been so excited to actually do chores like washing and ironing!


----------



## Scally

Sarah- it is so different over there! Its crazy how little time is left now, in about 11 weeks i should have my little madam too!

Inoue- I have been holding off moving over until everyone is third, but i might pm wobbles now as we are all mostly there now!

I keep itching to do that too, and the hospital bag and sort the corner of our room, I was talking to OH last night and he was my sensible head! But I am going to start in September, we have got such a mad month that if I find time to do bits I want to do them! I cant wait to see those little clothes drying on the line!

x


----------



## Inoue

Maybe another week or so then everyone should be about 3rd tri, how exciting! :)

I also keep looking at my hospital bag thinking im going to pounce on it soon and stuff it full of mine and babys stuff, ill also do it in September, just a few more weeks to wait ;) x


----------



## Sarahcake

epic mental image of you having a staring contest with the bag then pouncing on it like a cat stalking its preg Inoue :D haha! 

I dont have a hospital bag yet, ive no idea what to actually get, what will be big enough, whats practical, what the hell do I pack etc lol


----------



## Inoue

Lol, yeh i do circle it every now again to show it who's boss :rofl:

This is the kind of bag im using for my main hospital bag : https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2868893/Trail/searchtext>SPORT+BAG.htm, then ill use my changing bag for the excess baby stuff. Just hope i can fit it all in, can imagen the midwifes face if i come in with heavy luggage! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Lmao thats right, you keep that bag in check! 

Ahh sweet, I was actually looking at that same bag myself tbh! Good to know im looking in the right direction. I have a bad tendency to over prepare for everything, im totally going to end up with a weeks worth of luggage when I get to the hospital :S


----------



## Inoue

Same here, my list is three A4 papers long :shock:. May cross a few things off that i 'may' not need. So far ive crossed off any music systems as i will just use my phone, also crossed off my GHD's as im sure i will be to busy to straighten my hair :haha:. All secondary items (small travel bottles of shampoo/conditioner etc) will probably be left in the car in a separate 'back up' bag. My hospital is 40 mins away from my home and is a bitch to get to/from due to the duel roads so im praying i can get everything done in one hit x


----------



## Scally

I have got a flight bag i am going to use and a rucksack for baby- but there is so much stuff so i am not sure they will be big enough! 
I am going to have a back up bag in the car just in case as i know my OH will be useless if i asked him to pick up a few more things! 
Inoue- thats a good idea about the shampoo etc, I know i wont be having a shower until the next day (c section) so i could leave that in the car to start off with.
x


----------



## Scally

Oh and meant to say my violent kicks have come back over the last couple of days! woohoo! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo the back up bag in the car is a good idea. Will do that I think, saves some room in my main hospital bag then and its one less thing to cart up to L&D when its all going on. Will just send Neil to the car to grab it if I want it the same day I give birth - knowing me ill want to be in the shower asap lol

Ooo nice one Ally, must have been a growth thing then as mine have come back hard as well now. Baba's must be sleepy from growing so much!


----------



## Scally

It must be a growth thing, I havent felt her move position hugely so maybe they have a growth spurt about 24 weeks until 27 where they conserve their energy! They are so violent now whatever she was kicking today was blooming hurting! lol. And my whole upper body moves with the kicks sometimes! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Haha I know that one! Just looked down and saw my boob violently wibble wobble as he kicked me! Was the highest up kick ive had so far that, must have been in one right random position to achieve that!


----------



## Scally

Mine are still low down- is your little man head down? 

Inoue- saw u on the thread about washing clothes, some people have done it already and hospital bags, is that a green light for us! x


----------



## Sarahcake

When I had the nurse check me over for reduced movements she did mention that she thought he was head down, but then she trailed off onto another subject. Ive felt him wriggle around since then though so I honestly couldn't tell you where abouts he's residing currently.


----------



## Scally

Maybe because your kicks are high up thats a good sign that he is head down or going head down? I suppose they can still wiggle around lots at this stage- although my pregnancy books said they are running out of room in there! (already??)

x


----------



## Sarahcake

I would guess that if he's not completely head down, he's certainly on his way. I can feel what I think are hiccups, and they seem to be pretty low down, but the violent movements like the kicks are all up high - way higher than i thought they would be at this point. But then, could it be something to do with the fact im measuring 2 weeks ahead? Or was as of last week anyway's.

Got midwife next week who will prod around, see what she recons. Got another scan at 29 weeks too so will know for definite exactly where he is by then I guess!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good afternoon ladies :hi: hope everyone is well?

I haven't really got a linea nigra yet, I did get one with DD but it was much more towards the end. Saying that though, bump then was pretty small and bump now is already big so it could come a lot earlier! No leaky nips yet either :haha: it is normal though, for whoever asked sorry I forgot your username :dohh:


----------



## Scally

Hey lauryn! How are you doing?

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm good thanks hun :) 26 weeks today so celebrated by eating half a pack of biscuits :rofl: how are you?

Anyone doing anything nice for the Bank Holiday? x


----------



## Sarahcake

Taken from my Facebook...

"So cooked up some mince for lasagne, look in the cupboard see no red lasagne sauce but see a white sauce. So i think right, ill use this el crappy Tesco tomato sauce which is infested with large chunks of tomato. It will be ok right as its mixed into a lasagne with tasty white sauce right? WRONG!!! My white sauce turned out to be carbonara pasta bake. 

So now I have a frying pan of beef and tomato fail sat on the hob. I am a culinary failure. Sorry Neil, its Mince-a-la-Fuckup for you tonight."

I hate cooking, I mess up the simplest of things! Im now sat in hysterics at the whole thing lol

Hiya Lauryn, I approve of your way to celebrate :D


----------



## pops23

I'm not sure if Ive felt hiccups yet, but my stomach has been moving all over the place for the last half hour!! 

Can't believe so many of you are 3rd tri already, wait for me! ;-) only 5 days to go, can't quite get my head round it!

Have got totally on top of my list now. Chosen pram (iCandy strawberry) and a car seat maxicosi pebble). Need to research bottle sterilisers and baby monitors and going to get the Medela swing breast pump off amazon. Think we've chosen our furniture and everything else is on a list for baby shower, anything I don't get I'll buy myself (it's on the 13th oct so will be 34 weeks). Yay! Also going to get a carrier (baby bjorn active) 

Have Moses basket and nursery theme and all clothes I'm going to start with.

Also got a nappy dispenser (tommee tippee) from boots yesterday for £12.95, yay!

Will do hospital bag when I return. I was thinking soft duffle bag for my bits and then baby bits all in the changing bag. That way can just pack everything and not have to worry about a 3rd bag of bits to leave in the car.

Exciting! 

Happy 27 weeks Sarah! Xxx


----------



## pops23

Happy 26 weeks Lauryn! X


----------



## pops23

Ps Sarah I've gone from being a good cook and loving it to barely able to make scrambled egg! I blame bean, dinners have been pretty shite at our house lately! X


----------



## Scally

I agree with the shite dinners, I haven't had the energy to do anything, or its been too hot or my memory has been so appalling i have forgotten to get the chicken out of the freezer for 3 nights running now resulting in us eating fish fingers, noodles and soup!

Pops- sounds like you are getting on well with your list. I have a few more bits to get but nothing major.

Lauryn- we are going to take my daughter to the cinema on Sunday and have a day out to get the last of the baby bits, totally didnt realise it was a bank holiday until today! 

x


----------



## Scally

I have had a pm back from wobbles- they are not able to move the thread, and she asked that we start a thread under the groups and discussions forum. What shall we call ourselves ladies? I thought i would start it off in the next couple of days and then write a visitor message to all the ladies on here directing them to the new thread. Its a shame we cant bring this one with us x


----------



## Inoue

Thats a shame that we cant move the thread over :( but thanks for asking wobbles anyway. I guess it would make sence to move it to the discussion section, cant really think of a great title name but this came to my head "Yummy mummys of winter 2012" or "November booty babies 2012" or "November snowflakes 2012" :shrug: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm glad you approve Sarah! Wine was obviously off the menu, but chocolate biscuits sure ain't!

Thanks Pops :hugs:

That is a shame they won't move the thread over :( I have no idea for a thread name though, I have lost all creativity (cooking wise too) a long time ago. If I ever had it in the first place is questionable!


----------



## kellie_w

Wow! So many posts in the last few days! Hi everyone :flower: hope you are all well

Aww what a shame this thread can't be moved, I don't want to see it disappear down the page, I love seeing this title bumped back up knowing its one of you ladies writing on here! Not many of us left to cross over to third tri now! I couldn't resist any longer, I washed all my baby clothes this week. My washing line looked amazing with so many tiny clothes on it. I have found so many clothing bargains, I went eBay mad over the past two weeks and now definitely need no more 0-3 clothes! I'm putting my bag together as well, spreading the cost of things to buy. I brought the best thing yet last night from mothercare, some sleep bras! Sounds strange but wearing that I had the best nights sleep in ages and woke up with no painful boobs. Definitely worth every penny :thumbup: Im also getting huge kicks, they really make me jump now and are all over the place. I had one were it was like I was kicked in back then the next in my bladder which was so hard I nearly peed :haha:

Is anyone else's smileys to the right flashing blue and yellow?! Looks weird! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Kellie I've been going eBay mad too! I've got so many bargains, pretty much all of my newborn and 0-3m stuff. I just need to get some vests really and maybe a few more cute outfits, you can never have enough ;)

My smilies are fine, they sometimes do that when I'm on my phone though!


----------



## kellie_w

Same here! We brought nearly all new for Luke, but they grow so quick it feels a waste spending so much! I got a beautiful ted baker outfit, jeans, tshirt and thick cardigan for £7, would have cost nearly £50 new. I'm so pleased with it but it makes me want to buy more! 

Is anyone else having any breast feeding fears? I couldn't do it last time, and really want to make a go of it and be successful this time. I have heard about classes, I may book onto one but reading horror stories of bleeding nipples etc is making me scared! X


----------



## Scally

Hello Kellie!!!!!!!! Wondered where you went!!!!!! 
Yay for washing the little mans clothes and starting getting to get your hospital bag ready..... I think i might start sorting a bit today, i am itching to do it so much!
I breastfed last time for about 4 weeks, but I was so poorly with bleeding the breastfeeding was making it worse and i needed to be put on stronger antibiotics. 
I enjoyed feeding her, but i am not going to lie it was bloody hard work and many times i screamed at my OH to please grow some boobs and help me! lol. As for bleeding nipples etc I cannot recommend nipple shields enough, they were my life saver especially when i was expressing as that blooming hurt at times! Ooooh and dont express in the first couple of weeks if u can help it, it hurt my nipples so much and i got hardly any milk to show for it!
Fantastic for your e bay bargains, I got a lot of our little madams clothes on there, secondhand but great condition, like you we had so much new with Izzy that just didnt get the wear.

Inoue- i like your suggested names, we'll have to have a vote and decide definitely in the next couple of days maybe? 

x


----------



## Scally

Ooooh and isnt it strange we are all getting our hard kicks back..... oh yes Kellie the kick in the bladder, i can just have been to the toilet but have to go running there again after one of those kicks! x


----------



## Inoue

Morning all :hi:

Yeh, maybe we could put the title to a vote... or just stay on this thread :shrug:. I dont mind clicking on here when i want to chat ;). 
My LO kicks are getting harder aswel, even when i sit down. Im still waiting for a rib kick though! lol. 
I plan on 'trying' to BF for the first week then thats about it, im not very comfortable with the idea/thought but i want to give the best start to LO if i can. It doesnt make that many odds to me if i BF or bottle. My mum never managed to BF me as i was prem and was purely on goats milk fed via bottle. 
I may be a little naughty and wash LO going home outfit, i just dont know what wash powder to use? I have a few of them fairy tablets you get with the bounty packages but other than that, i only have biological nice strong smelling surf. Maybe that will be to harsh for baby? :shrug:. 
Ive also gone Ebay mad and got loads of 0-3 month baby stuff, i will stop now as my draws and cupboard are bulging! It difficult to remember we need winter clothing, not what you get in shops now. 

Hats go off to Kellie for being the first mass washer :laundry: x


----------



## pops23

My mass washing date is booked in for last week of september, going to hold off till then. what is everyone using to wash baby bits?

Shame about this thread but lets definitely get a new one going, only 4 days till I can join you in 3rd tri! xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Hi ally! Thank you for sharing about breast feeding. I had a dream last night about it, it was such a lovely dream too. If only it was that easy!! Are you going to try this time? My view last time was my son is poorly, he needs to eat NOW, get me some formula. He was purple from screaming whilst we tried to latch him so I just gave up. It was such a unpleasant experience, especially when I was pressured every day in hospital to try again and again. Do you have your midwife appointment this week? I know you are just before me normally. 

Ladies who are expecting their first: this is what you have to look forward to! This morning Luke comes in soaked in pee where he has pulled his nappy down in the night. His top and bottom are soaked, as is every sheet and quilt in his bed. Strip him and his bed, Leave him with cbeebies and IPad in our room, everything goes in wash, grab a nappy, back upstairs to find he has poo'd everywhere, walked it everywhere and smeared it all over him. Put him in bath, grab carpet spray, soak the stains, quickly wipe the walls, go into bathroom and he has poo'd in the bath and wiped it everywhere in there. Arggggggggggg

It's going to be a great Friday :)


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you inoue! I was making the most of the 'lovely' hot weather for getting clothes dry and in quick! I didn't want them all to end up on airers in the house, I love drying clothes outside so they air well. I used fairy liquid and blue comfort. I think its recommended not to use bio detergant, i used non bio until luke was about 6 months.They smell so lovely! Some of the clothes I brought second hand were a bit musty smelling, a couple of bits were also smokey so I didnt want them hanging around. 

I wasn't breast fed either, I was taken straight to great ormond street at birth so my mum had no choice. I would be so happy formula feeding again, but my only niggling thing is that Luke was ill so much in his first year (and second!) that did I cause that by not breast feeding and him missing out on antibodies? He has always been in the top percentiles for weight and off the chart for height so I guess it's not all bad! X


----------



## kellie_w

Sorry for the third post, but just to let you know asda and tesco baby events start next week, just had leaflets through the post. get stocking up as some great bargains! Asda 27th, tesco 29th x


----------



## Scally

Inoue- I use fairy with Izzy especially when she was a baby as her skin was so sensitive she used to come out in a rash, she still does if the clothes havent been washed or washed in something else- like when we stay in hotels whichever side she sleeps her face will have a rash on where its been in contact with the pillow! 

Pops- not long for third trimester for you! I was holding off washing until i saw Kellie had then that gave me the green light! haha! I have just put on a load, and have sorted out the rest of the clothes into two other loads (because of colours).

Kellie- oh dear to Luke! The joys of children! 
I have gone a bit mad this morning sorting baby clothes, first load in, I also sorted Izzys room ready to put the baby clothes in, sorted her winter clothes and generally went a bit mad sorting sorting sorting! I almost started my hospital bag but reined myself in as that will cause more stuff hanging around and we have the in laws coming soon! 
I have my MW app Wed, i have to go over and have bloods done at 9.30 then back again for 2 to see MW as she doesnt do bloods in my local surgery! I am so looking forward to having the fundal height measured and to find out where baby is! 
I will try and breastfeed again this time, but not beat myself up about it so much, really for my health I should have given up alot earlier than i did but there is so much pressure! This time I will do it if i can if not i wont worry

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh no Luke!! Little bugger! I think id have been pulling my hair out by that point!! 

Morning all :)

Lots of previous posts so Ill not attempt to go back and reply to them all one by one, ill leave someone out then feel bad! 

Hope you are all good today :) Dentist for me for the first time in a long time :S Eeek!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhhh good one Luke :haha: toddlers are such little angels, aren't they!?

I plan on BF'ing this time, and like you I have a few fears Kellie. It went pete tong last time, I was constantly sore, she wouldn't latch and so I ended up exclusively expressing for 3 whole months until my milk dried up and it was horrible. I'm sure if I persevered I could of done it and still kick myself to this day for not trying harder. I was FF but I do have weight issues now and obviously that's one of the things they say about FF babies :shrug: DD was supplemented with formula and then we changed her on to it once my milk had gone and she was also quite sicky and aldo has really bad eczema, something I wonder if she'd of had of she wasn't FF because neither of us have eczema in our families. I've got some nipple shields already and am stocking up on that lanisoh cream big time!


----------



## pops23

I'm definitely hoping to BF and will give it a bloody good go! But if it's not to be then will
Get over it, either way am hoping to get baby onto bottles at about 3/4 weeks so daddy can feed too! Xx


----------



## Inoue

pops23 said:


> I'm definitely hoping to BF and will give it a bloody good go! But if it's not to be then will
> Get over it, either way am *hoping to get baby onto bottles at about 3/4 weeks so daddy can feed too!* Xx

Ditto :winkwink:

Abit of an odd question, but do any of you ladies expect your DH to get up during the night to see to LO? My DH works really long hours and ive told him not to get up and see to baby and i would do it all, kind of think thats fair fair as he's up at 5:30am for work 12 days out of 14. Is that how most couples do it? :shrug: x


EDIT: Ive moved up a box!! :happydance:


----------



## pops23

I think DH is hoping that, he's a lawyer and also works v long hours, but am the same time I want him to share in it all, it's a tricky one and I guess we will have to work to find the right balance.

Just been to look at some more furniture this morning, torn between these two.. xxx

In white, cot bed, dresser and wardrobe
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/rialto/6271/

cot bed, dresser and wardrobe 
https://www.johnlewis.com/12291/Product.aspx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I won't be expecting it but it will be nice on the odd occasion :haha: OH also works long hours and has to be up pretty early so I will automatically just take most of the slack at night times. I'll be BF'ing too so he won't be able to help out much at the start, unless he he wants to grow a boob or 2!


----------



## Scally

I did with Izzy as some days he has an easier day at work than i do at home! He used to pass her to me to feed and then he'd change her and put her back. This time he will have almost 4 weeks off in the beginning but I have said i want him to sleep so he can be with it to spend lots of time and have fun with our older one whilst I am breastfeeding etc.

Very random thing today, most people say how small my bump is but I had a customer today who said i must be ready to drop soon! When i said no not until November she said that she was huge with her second one too! So many different opinions! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Im officially in the 3rd trimester!!!! :wohoo: :yipee:

So happy :cloud9: xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Woohoo Inoue :D there's only a couple of us now who arnt third tri right? And they are really very close! 

Ally, I do love peoples opinions on bumps! They vary so much! There is no way you look fit to drop, I've not got a clue what she was thinking saying that!


----------



## pops23

I'm coming!!! 3rd tri tomorrow and I think Lolly two days after me, has the new thread been started and I've missed it? Hope everyone is well and enjoying the long weekend  xxx


----------



## Inoue

Thanks Sarah :hugs:. Think its more relief on my part. I dont feel quite ready to leave 2nd tri yet but maybe ill sniff around 3rd tri every now and again :winkwink:.

I dont think there are many left waiting for 3rd tri, what a difference from when we started this thread.

Scally, it is so wierd how people compare bumps etc. Im still told im small for gestation and i kind of agree with them. I thought id be WAY bigger by this stage. Were both very diddy :) x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'll be joining you all on Thursday :D I don't feel ready!! Time is seriously flying by, and from what I can remember of the 3rd tri boards with DD it's all about losing mucous plugs, labour announcements and ideas to kickstart it all off :argh: 

Anyone starting to get uncomfortable at night, or have been for a while? I've been fine up until a few nights ago, tossing and turning, getting up to pee a zillion times, back hurting... the list goes on. I should get one of those body pillows really but it seems so much money to waste to only use it for another 13 weeks :shrug:

My big girl is 2 in exactly 1 month today and I'm feeling very emotional! God knows what I'll be like on her birthday! They really do grow up so fast :(


----------



## Inoue

Lol, im the same. Im looking at 3rd tri posts with horror :shock:. Im still checking the TP for blood, let alone a mucus plug?! :haha:.

Im also having trouble at night, mainly because i cant get comfy, then restless legs starts, then i need to pee, then baby starts kicking off :sleep:. I dont think there is an answer, weve just got it for the next 10-12 weeks. I have one of those body pillows, i use it as and when, maybe twice a week. I find them very cumbersome and i toss and torn around alot in bed x


----------



## Scally

Yay congratulations Inoue! The third trimester is so different, I still spend my time knicker checking and tp checking! (I used to have it so bad when I potty trained my daughter, she was so used to me checking the toilet roll she'd do it too after her wee! ooops)

I have a body pillow and i adore it! It makes sleeping so much more comfortable for me! 

Shall i start a new thread in the pregnancy groups and discussions? What shall we call ourselves? 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Congratulations inoue! Hurry for third tri! Lauryn, nights are hell at the moment again for me, I feel your pain! My legs itch and itch, then my hips go numb, it's such a effort to turn, and although I feel exhausted I just can't sleep. I'm going crazy! I have a body pillow but that's making my legs itch more! I was awake at 2am this morning, reading about the lion... Thought it was only fair to wake dh to tell him :haha: I'm terrified of it as its near me and ally, it's one of my biggest fears and I have been having lion dreams weekly through my pregnancy. I keep expecting to see it going down my road :dohh:

Ally, I agree you don't look no where near ready to drop. You have a lovely little bump! I had my 28 week appointment, measuring a week ahead, heart 148, bp 116/60 still head down and no problems. :happydance: don't forget it is bloods at this appointment :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

MORE BLOODS!? Ahhh I thought I was done with them draining me now :( waaah!

It's so crazy about that lion being on the loose :wacko: we are going to Clacton on Sept 14th for a long weekend (one of those £9.50 Sun holidays!) so I hope it's been caught by then. I can't believe they don't know where it's come from... how do you lose a lion and not know about it!? Stay safe Kellie & Ally!


----------



## kellie_w

Yep more bloods! It's the last ones though if you are low risk, so my blood days are over! Dh reckons it has come fom omeone that has a private animal collection, scares me that people get away with this. I mean, seriously a lion?! You can hardly take it for a walk and give it a cuddle!

Ohhhhhh we have moved!!! Oh well, second tri days def over now! X


----------



## Scally

We have moved! I didnt realise kept looking at 2nd and wondering where our thread had gone! Yay to moving! 

Kellie- its mad isnt it? How is a lion just out there? and why on earth didnt the helicopter find him? Last night they were telling everyone to stay indoors but today its go about your normal business but be vigilant especially if walking in the countryside! 

Lauryn- which caravan park are you staying in? I am so determined to do a sun holiday next year, we did one last year in Cumbria and eloped to Gretna Green at the same time, I liked it but next time will upgrade to a caravan with heating, it was blooming freezing!

I hate bloods! I have booked in for a blood test with the nurse before my MW app, I am dreading it as I will have Izzy in tow so hope i dont pass out!
Yay for good hearbeat, blood pressure and head down for you! What weight was Luke when he was born? 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm terrible with blood tests... I remember crying at my booking in appt when pregnant with Amber :rofl: hahaha! I don't cry so much now, I just feel very funny whilst they are doing it! 

Ally - We are off to Park Resorts at Martello Beach, I'm really looking forward to it! 

I still can't believe they changed their minds about telling people to stay indoors and now saying 'go out and enjoy your bank holiday!' :wacko: how can you be vigilant if you come face to face with a bloody lion!? x


----------



## Scally

I cried last time when i saw she was a trainee midwife! lol

I am such a wuss with them and unless they lay me down I pass out, I usually try and arrange them for when my OH can come along but no such luck this time, so i am going to hope they lay me down and Izzy can play with some of the toys! 

Martello beach is a nice caravan park and beach, have you been to Clacton before? Hope the weather stays nice for you and the lion is caught!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Nope, it's my first time ever! OH used to go as a kid though :) I was hoping we'd get a warm summer like last year, but doubt we will now! Ahh well, will still be nice to get away for a bit.

I 've read they've stopped the search for a lion now and have said it was probably a very big domestic cat. Now I have seen some big pet cats in my time, but never any that could be mistaken for a lion! :wacko:


----------



## Scally

I saw that too, erm it does look a hell of a lot bigger than a cat! x


----------



## pops23

Yay!! 3rd trimester, can't believe it!! 

Saw that about the lion, wow, seems crazy!!

I've got my 28 week appt on thursday (early as I'm going away), don't mind that but the anti-d injection is pretty painful.

Did you ladies all find each other on fb? I think I missed it xxx


----------



## Scally

Woohoo to 3rd trimester pops!!!!! Ouch to the injection, I have heard thats painful, are you having bloods done too? Where are you off to?

My next milestone is 30 weeks, and then 34 (for some reason I have decided this, I think its because i have decided i want to sort hospital bag etc out at that time)

I got a bit carried away with baby clothes and have now washed them all! 

Me, sarah and lauryn all found each other, but you and Inoue missed it! Whats your name on there? Mine is Ally Jordan and theres a pic of me, my OH and my daughter on our wedding day x


----------



## Inoue

Happy 3rd trimester Pops!! :flower:

Glad you ladies have joined FB together, im afraid my account is hooked up to all the family and there not all fully aware of my pregnancy/issues and gender :blush:. Really is a shame as i would love to join you all :(.

Im having a poo day today so ive put on Patrick Stuarts "A Christmas Carol" to cheer me up, love that film... and it makes me think christmas is coming soon... which means babies!! :haha: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 27 weeks Pops :) Add me if you like; www.facebook.com/partyporter :)

Ahhh hope you're feeling better soon Inoue :hugs: christmas films/songs always cheer me up too! I can't believe we'll all have our little newborns just in time for christmas :yipee: so exciting!


----------



## Inoue

Thanks lolly :). Feel abit better now, felt abit gloomy earlier (bored at home alone etc) but the film cheered me up, then i downloaded loads of xmas songs but after all that effort the dam songs wont play, no matter how much i upgrade my software so bit miffed about that. Will just have to buy the CD's instead. Cant wait to have my 1 month old with me when im prancing around to Wham! :haha:.

Me and DH going to the Asda and Tesco baby events tonight, hopefully ill come back with most stuff from my hospital list and get the other things i need for baby ~ so excited :happydance: x


----------



## time

god i have had to just catch up on about 5 pages of comments haha! sorry my computer broke and i've not had access to one for so long!

i tried to go for a walk on sunday and got sort of a stitch pain in my right hand side which was agony until i stopped.. anybody else get this? my midwife said its still RLP but i've never had anything that painful before.. it's every time i walk more than a few metres!

scally i have noticed a few stretch marks popping up on my thighs right at the top but i had them there anyway and these new ones are just sort of over the top so not too bad! none on belly yet.. and no linea nigra yet!

i am quite embarrassed to say my hospital bag is almost sorted haha.. far too organised!! but feel better for doing it as i still have so much to do around the house and nursery that a little job like the hospital bag is now done and out the way! i'm using a large holdall and baby changing bag too. i'm hoping to stay in hospital as short a time as possible but you just never know do you so have to be over prepared!

i'm the same as you with mad kicks now scally.. sometimes feeling them high up on my right hand side but still can't differentiate between head, bum, feet etc so don't know if baby is head down or what!!

as for breastfeeding i won't be doing it this time, because i will be returning to work so soon after baby is born (most of the time with baby but i won't be able to BF there) for our situation it just isn't going to fit. Hubby has also offered to do the night feeds (when i am at work he will mostly be home with baby so seems fair), which i am not going to turn down, and the thought of expressing enough for him to be able to bottle feed her all the time stresses me out. I am still not 100% on my decision but i think for us bottle feeding is going to work out better and a lot less stressful for everyone. I have bought some of those ready, pre made bottles for the hospital which look so easy!
i have also heard of some people breast feeding at first and then having trouble getting baby to take to a bottle when the time comes which worries me! i don't know what i would do when i had to go back to work!

i am very uncomfortable on a night too! tossing and turning and achey all over my stomach when i lay on 1 position too long!

my 28 week appointment is on friday, very excited to see if i have grown more as she stressed me out about being more than 2 weeks behind at 25 weeks, and i wonder if she can tell what position baby is in! not too excited for bloodwork though haha! what is it they check blood for this time? will i have to wait for results?

hope everyone is ok and i will have to keep up to date better now!!!


----------



## Scally

Inoue- enjoy the Asda and Tescos baby events, hope you find some bargains! I think i might have a nosy in the Tescos one in my lunch break on Saturday at work. 

Time- hello there stranger! Well done on being organised with your hospital bag! I am itching to do it but will wait until the in laws have been and gone as they are staying here and Izzy has to stay in our room so there isnt much room to store everything.

Strange about the kicks and different places we feel them- mine are always below my belly button, would be great if she was breeched then i wouldnt have to make the whole c section Vs VBAC decision!

Good luck with your 28 week appointment- i think the bloods are checking for iron etc again, it makes me laugh my MW has put on my form about checking for my blood type surely that hasnt changed since last blood test!? Hope you measure on time and they can tell you what position baby is in! I am hoping they measure me this time seeing as she wouldnt last time as i was two days off 25 weeks! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I popped into Asda today and had a little snoop at the baby event :) I got a few little outfits, and might buy some bits online on payday. I was quite proud of myself for walking out of there with stuff I was supposed to get, instead of loads of lovely baby bits :haha:


----------



## pops23

I've added you Ally and Lolly!! I'm Tori Rubin

Hi Time, good luck on friday! Mines on Thursday, I live in surrey and am at epsom hositpal 

My mum is getting us the pram and just ordered it, icandy strawberry, hurrah!! xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Got your add Tori :thumbup: are you a cheerleader? If so, that's pretty cool! And good choice with the pram too :D we got the Pear!


----------



## pops23

Yep! Well I run a cheerleading company, 8 teams, 6 are National Champions! I used to compete and was a national artistic gymnast but I've retired/ been forced to due to having a baby xxx


----------



## Scally

REALLY REALLY REALLY DO NOT WANT TO HAVE MY BLOODS DONE THIS MORNING!!!!! AGGGGHHHHHH! My stomach is in knots! Doesnt help that I have madam in tow too so hope I dont pass out! 
But good news today I have my 28 week appointment later with the MW! 
(Have to have bloods done by nurse as MW doesnt do bloods at my local surgery)
x


----------



## Sarahcake

Hope it goes nice and easily for you Ally, Just make sure they know what your likely to be like when having them done and hopefully they will accommodate for you and make it a lot easier. 

Ooh let me know what goes on at your 28 week appointment, Ive got mine this coming monday and besides bloods, Im not sure what else they go through. Im suspecting it will be like every appointment so far, in and out in 5 mins job lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Tori that's fab! You'll be back at it in no time - maybe you're bean will be a champion too someday :D

Awww Ally :hugs: I'm probably a bit late in telling you this, but if you haven't had them done already, drink loads of water. It supposedly makes your veins a lot easier to find and after I started following this advice I found my bloods being drawn was a lot easier than before x


----------



## Inoue

Oh Scally, bless ya. Hope everything goes ok. Im also a well known fainter so i know how you feel :(.

I have my 3 hour GTT tomorrow :sick:. REALLY not looking to this. Im taking mum with me for moral support, think im going to need it. Im praticly bricking myself already :nope: x


Oh, i had a FAB time in Asda yesterday ~ got all this for £65 total :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Asda shop.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarahcake

Oooo good haul Inoue! I want that bright starts play mat myself actually! Weve bought what we want online, and its getting delivered to store but that was out of stock on the website :( 

Good idea on taking your mum if you are nervous, its honestly not too bad. The drink tastes like ass though ill not lie to you lol Its more boring than anything else as you have to hang around and wait.


----------



## Inoue

Lol, i was well proud with my shop. We went in my hubbys 2 seater sports car and OMG, every bump and nudge in the road made poor LO bounce around. She kicked the hell out of me all night for that! Last time i go in that i think! :)

My hospital gives us Lucozade which i love, but its the no eating that terrifies me. I woke up at 6am today as DH went to work and i was starving! I have cookies next to me so i had one of them but to know i cant have _anything_ seems bloody harsh when you and baby are hungry :( x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh yeah, the not eating isn't nice :( What time is your appointment for it? Ive been lucky and mine have been 9am starts and I don't eat in the morning anyways but if your used to having breakfast then id imagine that isnt pleasant. 

I know the car feeling! My friend has a car thats been lowered by lowering springs, you can feel every single dip in the road! Logan goes mad every time were in it lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

You get lucozade!? That's not fair :haha: we just get the standard drink, that tastes like piss poor cordial juice! I had mine at 9am too, and I rarely eat breakfast so I wasn't too bad. It was the waiting around that was the worst when I had it with DD but this time I took my kindle and time flew by


----------



## Sarahcake

I missed the part about lucozade! Lucky thing, the drink I had was bloody awful lol I love lucozade so would much rather have had to have drank that!


----------



## Inoue

Yep, we have orange Lucozade ~ yummy :haha:

My first bloods is at 8:30am then my second is 10:45am, i made sure i got the earliest appointment :winkwink: x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh thats not too bad then, just take something tasty to munch that you can eat as soon as you have that second lot of bloods taken.


----------



## Inoue

Ive got my list ready, im taking a flask of tea, two chocolate bars, crisps, cola, water and a book to read during the bloods, lol. Bloody picnic basically :haha:

Are we ok to take pre-natals (and iron) beforehand or do we have to wait till the test is over? x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hmmm I'm not sure, I probably wouldn't take anything just incase :flower:


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah Id be inclined to wait until its all over, will dig out the leaflet to mine, see what it says as im sure it mentions prenatals.


----------



## Scally

Inoue- big hugs for tomorrow, i was a wreck for mine beforehand, i took lots of food to have straight afterwards. Thats a good shop! I will have to go and have a nosy soon!

The blood test went ok, she took a long time getting the blood out, but she let me lie down then she got my a drink of water afterwards (think i went a bit pale!). Izzy was great she sat and "read" me a book 3 times! 
I went back for my 28 week appointment, she measured my fundal height at 29cm! was quite shocked at that, hoping this baby isnt a 10lber! I talked to her about a pain that goes through from my tummy to my back quite high up, we discovered what it was when she pressed on my muscle there i hit the roof with the pain so think its all a bit sore in there moving out of the way for baby! She went through the breastfeeding checklist, did urine and said to go back in 6 weeks! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Inoue, I couldnt find my leaflet for the GTT so ive no idea about the prenatals :( I dont take mine until the evening with dinner so it wasnt an issue for me. 

Ally, I don't know about the actual measurements so not sure if that's big or not lol Just looked in my notes and the midwife who measured me last time didn't actually write down what mine was, would have been interesting to compare as apparently I was measuring 2 weeks ahead at that point. Your appointment was pretty much what I thought would happen then, good to know what im walking into come monday lol 

Glad all went well for you today :)


----------



## Inoue

Yeh i think i will hold off on the prenatal and iron till after the test :flower:

Glad you was looked after Scally, its not nice having bloods done :(. Thats a good fundal height, i just checked mine (as accurate as i could get) and i measured 24cm. Hope you dont have a 10lb'er! x


----------



## time

sarah you're meant to be a cm for every week, so at say 28 weeks you should be 28cm.. i was 2 1/2 weeks behind last time so hoping on Friday i have caught up a little.. don't feel like i have grown much in the last 3 weeks though so i'm not too hopeful, and my midwife made me feel terrible last time. I may have to go for a growth scan if i am still behind but not sure how behind you have to be for that to happen.. to be honest i wouldn't mind having another scan and seeing baby as it seems forever since our last one!

i went to asda last night but it just happens that everything they had in their event i already have haha that always seems to be the way! bought our pram yesterday and it gets delivered to the in laws house on friday or saturday can't wait to have a play!!!

glad today went well Ally, not looking forward to bloods but i've never really been a fainter so hoping i'll be ok!


----------



## pops23

Glad all went well today my love! I've got my 28 week appt tomorrow with bloods and anti-d injection, boooo. GTT test on the 17th sept, dreading it! Good idea to take snacks, thanks for the advice! Xxx


----------



## Inoue

All the best for tomorrow pops :hugs:. I have my Anti- D on the 7th. We all seem to be getting jabbed with needles every 5 minutes! Good luck! x


----------



## Scally

Good luck with your appointment pops! 

I think they like stabbing us all!

x


----------



## kellie_w

Wow 5 pages to catch up on! Good luck inoue for your GTT test tomorrow, will you get your results same day? And good luck pops for your 28 weeks appointment! Hi time, long time no see! Glad you doing well! Ally, glad your appointment Nd bloods went well, I was measuring 29cm too on Monday, I only just said to my sister I'm worried I'll have a 10Ib'er! 

Well done on the baby event bargains! I want to get the bright start bouncy chair tomorrow, hoping they have some left. Watch out for the post if you are in the tesco baby and toddler club, they sent me a magazine today with some vouchers which will get you stuff like johnsons shampoo for just over a £1. 

Im starting to feel like 30 weeks is never coming round! Anyone feeling the same? It's weird seeing this thread title now, June seems like ages ago! X


----------



## Scally

Hey Kellie! 

Good luck with getting your chair, hope they have some left! If not let me know as I am going to Windsor Sunday and they have an Asda there I can see if they have one in stock? 

You are tall aswell arent u? I was told last time if I measured on time it was going to be a big one, but i wonder if that counts for 2nd babies too? 

30 weeks is taking ages to come round! After 30 weeks it feels like a proper countdown whereas these late 20's just keep plodding along! 
This thread is so old now, seems a long time ago when we were waiting for our scans! Its almost September already!

x


----------



## pops23

Thanks everyOne! Were g


----------



## pops23

Whoops! Fat fingers on my iPhone!

We're going to an nct nearly new sale on 22nd sept so hoping to get bouncer and play may there.. Got my nappy sanitised yesterday, on sale at boots for £12.50 down from £29.99!

I'm hoping 30 weeks coming round won't feel too slow as we're off on holiday on Monday for 2 weeks and when we get back I'm 30 weeks the next day! If it goes slow it means the holiday is dragging which I hope wont happen! Going to santorini in Greece for a week and then Cyprus for one of my best friends weddings with all my school friends. Just hoping nothing goes wrong and going to take some seriously good flight socks!!

Will let you know how all th needle jabbing goes ;-) xx


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies! Good to see you back kellie :hi:

Had my GTT and it went perfectly, nurse was really good with the needle so that helped. Had near enough a full bottle of lucozade to drink, and only had a 7 minute window to drink it in. Im not very good at drinking fizzy stuff fast :nope:. The hours flew by and before I knew it, it was done :). Didnt even feel hungry which is a rarity for me.

I cant wait to hit 30 weeks, it definitely countdown stations then. Its just getting over this 27-29 weeks which is a pain. But then again, what a change from June ;) x


----------



## Sarahcake

Woot glad it went well for you Inoue :) 

How are we all today? Im looking forward to 30 weeks now myself, nothing exciting is happening that week, but it still feels like a milestone to me. 

A friend sent me a big bundle of 3-6 months clothes which arrived this morning! Just had to pay postage. Got a ridiculous amount of clothes here now for £10 which im happy with. Means we have that period covered so we dont have to rush out and get a tonne of new stuff when he's out of 0-3.


----------



## ttc_lolly

GL to those of you with appointments, and more blood tests! My 28 week appt is a week today. 

Finally 3rd tri for me :wohoo: I agree, this second half of the 20's does go so slow. Time has kinda dragged for me since 20 weeks though I think, with no scans to look forward to or anything. Still trying to talk OH into getting a 3D scan, but he's wary as we had it with DD and we never got to see her face as she was facing my spine every time we went! After 2 attempts we were offered to come back a 3rd and final time or just get a partial refund, so we went with the refund as I was already 30 weeks by then and we just knew she'd continue to be stubborn!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo that its an awkward one, its gonna be making your OH see that just because your daughter was awkward doesn't mean this little girlie will be, men can be stubborn with things like this lol 

I really want a 3D scan, we just cant afford it at the moment, got a lot coming up in the next few weeks. And by the time we can afford it, ill be like 32/33 weeks...not sure if its even worth it then to be honest :S


----------



## Scally

Inoue- glad your app went well!!!!!!

Hope pop's appointment went well!

Lauryn- Happy 3rd trimester!!!!!!!!

I would love to have a scan now, but just can't justify the cost at the moment with everything else we need to pay for, would love to though to double check the gender and to see how big this baby is growing! lol

x


----------



## kellie_w

:flower: hi everyone!

Thank you ally for the offer of getting my chair, that's so kind of you! Went to asda, none left then I found one left in the wrong place! snapped that up quick! I really want one of the breast feeding pillows, but not sure if it's a wasted of money. I never had one before and managed ok. Think I just liked the design! I am tall, maybe it is that for us, we measure bigger cos of our height? I always measured spot on all through my last pregnancy. I am scared though, my sister kindly pointed out her little girl was nearly 10Ib and very painful :dohh: thanks for that!

Lucky you pops going off on holiday! Where is Cyprus are you going? Hope today went well

Lauryn, hurray for third tri! Is that all of us over now? I am not allowed a 3D scan, it was either gender or 3D... Had to be gender! Keep trying with your oh, does he normally give in?

Sarah, well done for your bargain clothes! That's brilliant! 

I have had such a result today, I sent my iPhone off to a company, quoted £187... They have for some reason credited by bacs to our bank £374 with a note saying the handset was lost upon delivery. It will take 3 days to reach our bank so trying to not get my hopes up but what a result!!! Would you keep quiet about it? We have so much to pay out this month, I am getting my new car today so it couldn't come at a better time and our wardrobe fell apart and has to be replaced but I feel I should say something incase it's a mistake. :shrug:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Kellie :) He is usually quite easy to break hahaha, but I don't think he's going to give in this time. I can kinda understand why though - I was really disappointed we didn't get to see DD last time so wouldn't want to go through that all again and then only get half of our money back. We had the 16wk gender scan too, so that's another reason he isn't giving in. I can go without I suppose... I am definitely 100% having one done though for the 3rd baby (that I'm not allowed either!!) :rofl::rofl:

Was it one of those company's that buy your old phone, like mazuma? I wouldn't say a thing, it's their mistake so unlucky for them! What a touch, well done! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I would be tempted to not say anything too Kellie to be completely honest. Companies dont tend to think twice about ripping you off so id keep schtum lol


----------



## Scally

I would keep quiet too Kellie!

Glad you managed to find a chair, nice that someone dumped it somewhere else! I have a breastfeeding pillow, had one with Izzy, I found them great but maybe that was because of the c section? 
Nice of your sister to point out about 10lb baby! thanks for that! lol. I dont think i'd worry too much as c section anyway but i'd worry about clothing! 

x


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies!

Well todays appt was... interesting shall we say

BP fine, urine fine, heartbeat fine (140, pretty sure bean was asleep). Fundal measurement was ahead though.. 29cm!

At 25+3 (their dates), I was measuring at 26cm but I knew that I was actually 26+1 as had baby had been measuring ahead at all the scans, but not enough for them to actually change dates (needs to be more than a week). Today at 27+2 (their dates) measuring at 29cm even though should be 28 weeks today according to baby growth, does that make any sense??

Anyway, then MW throws in to the mix.. 'oh so a low lying placenta is actually a medical condition'.. is it? I didn't know that! apparently means that holiday insurance will be void as it covers pregnant women, singleton pregnancy, no medical conditions! right..

She then very sweetly does me a favour, by passing it off as a growth scan, she books me in for a scan tomorrow at 12pm to check if the placenta has moved. If it has whoopee!! if it hasn't.. you're recommended not to fly. We're meant to leave Monday!!

When I had a bleed at 14 weeks apparently the placenta covered the cervix. at 20 week scan sonographer told me it was 2.5cm away but that was still low lying. I've just done some research and a vaginal birth is all good as long as its 2cm away minimum, which mine is. So is it still low lying? I guess we will find out tomorrow

So now I'm massively stressed about that, worried I will have a giant baby, and won't be able to go away, plus had a shit day at work. booo

Sorry for the pity party xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pops23

PS definitely keep quiet Kellie, you deserve a little payment!  Going to Nissi Bay in Cyprus xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I didn't know a low lying placenta was a medical condition!? I understand the need for a c-sec if it blocks the cervix but didn't know that was a reason not to go away? Unless you're at risk of pre-term labour!? Confusing!!

I measured ahead loads with DD and was told at growth scans she would be big, but she was teeny (5.5lbs!)!


----------



## pops23

That's good to hear!! I didn't know either, fingers crossed it will all be fine! Thanks hun xx


----------



## Scally

Pops- thats lovely that she has put you in for a scan, good luck for it today, hope the placenta has moved away! I didnt know it was a medical condtiion and you couldnt fly! Will keep my fingers crossed for you. 
Seems a lot of us are measuring 29 weeks! 

Lauryn- that must have been a shock for you measuring big and then having a diddy 5lb baby!

x


----------



## Inoue

Morning ladies :hi:

Hope everything goes ok pops with the scan, wouldnt of thought a placenta would stop you from flying :shock:.

Im starting my epic event of washing ALL of babys clothes today, got the whites in now, then I have a pile of pinks for afterwards. Bloody cold here in Lincolnshire though so may have to get the heating on to get them dry! X


----------



## Scally

Woohoo for baby clothes washing Inoue! I did 3 loads- whites, pinks and lighter colours and then one with bright colours! lol. They looked great on the line, but definitely feels cooler today so the heating on might have to be done! 
x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ally it was a huge shock! They'd told me to expect a baby close to 10lbs :wacko: we didn't have a thing to fit her!

Oooh I've been itching to start on washing baby's clothes but I'm holding off. If I do break, I suppose it'll give me something to do again in a couple of months :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo good luck with your scan pops, hope everything goes well :) 

I'm itching to start washing stuff, but we're trying to get a new place so I don't wanna wash everything now because I'd likely have to do it again once we shift ...but I don't know when that's going to be so I don't want to leave it too late!! Argh decisions!


----------



## Inoue

Lol, its a lovely sight to see them on the line. Now on the pinks and sun is out so it can all be hung outside. Ive spent 3hours this morn weeding our front drive (not a small drive) and now my back is killing me! Still got all the front borders to do, then put weeding fabric down :(. Hate DH working every hour god sends. 

Has anyone got any holiday ideas for 2013 with your new little bundle? Im looking at places in the UK (Nottingham, whitby area) but its abit of a come down for us as were usually jetting off somewhere exotic. Its wierd not looking at that anymore, its always just been me and DH x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Inoue why would you want to go to Nottingham on holiday!? I'm from there and it's not a holiday destination - trust me :haha:

We are going to either Menorca or Majorca next year. We did Majorca in 2010 when DD was young, and Ibiza this year and with the flight times being relatively short to the Balearics it's ideal with babies x


----------



## time

Had my midwife appointment this morning and bloodwork, everything went well I think, midwife measured me again and got 3 completely different measurements which makes me think it's not exactly a reliable method!she seemed pretty embarrassed as she got 28.5cm, 23cm and 25 so she said I am still small but I shouldn't worry for the time being. Also baby is head down and engaged which is good, I thought she was as the pressure on my bladder is unbelievable and I am feeling kicks really high up!

Nice to see some of you getting washing done today, bet it looks so cute on the line! 

As for holidays next year we will probably end up going to benidorm or majorca or somewhere like that, didn't get a holiday this year so want to get somewhere warm with baby early next year!


----------



## Inoue

ttc_lolly said:


> Inoue why would you want to go to Nottingham on holiday!? I'm from there and it's not a holiday destination - trust me :haha:
> 
> We are going to either Menorca or Majorca next year. We did Majorca in 2010 when DD was young, and Ibiza this year and with the flight times being relatively short to the Balearics it's ideal with babies x

Lol, DH wants a lodge in Sherwood forest for a few nights. Im personally scared of tree's but he wants to do it, lol. I prefer a beach hol if poss. Abroad seems very ambitious with an under one in tow! How on earth do you do it?! X


----------



## Scally

Time- how bizarre with the measurements, definitely not an exact science then! Yay for baby being head down and engaged.

Holiday next year is Center Parcs for us in September and think thats about it, might do a Sun holiday

x


----------



## Inoue

Forgot to say, thats great that the baby is engaged already. Im hope I find out on my scan in 11 days, with how the kicks are positioned, I hope LO is head down or elce im getting my birthing ball ordered! :haha:. 

Centre park sounds lovely scally, they have so many activities there :) x


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies!!

Love the discussion of holidays, we're off to Orlando in April! Hubs parents have a house there and I need to go for work, should be interesting!!

Glad to hear appt went well hun!

So.. Had my scan and placenta is high!! Whoopee!! And baby is head down and happy as Larry nestling face into the placenta, meaning all is good for ou holiday Monday  was awesome to see baby opening mouth and kicking etc.. My mum and sis came as hubs is as work and they loved it 

Also despite fundal measurement of 29cm baby is measuring spot on, so I would dismiss fundal as a load of crap ;-) xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Inoue said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Inoue why would you want to go to Nottingham on holiday!? I'm from there and it's not a holiday destination - trust me :haha:
> 
> We are going to either Menorca or Majorca next year. We did Majorca in 2010 when DD was young, and Ibiza this year and with the flight times being relatively short to the Balearics it's ideal with babies x
> 
> Lol, DH wants a lodge in Sherwood forest for a few nights. Im personally scared of tree's but he wants to do it, lol. I prefer a beach hol if poss. Abroad seems very ambitious with an under one in tow! How on earth do you do it?! XClick to expand...

Ahhh a lodge in the forest sounds nice! I thought you meant like something in the City :haha:

Holidaying, even abroad, with a baby is soooo easy! It was much harder this year now DD is a toddler and on the move. Trying to sunbathe and keep an eye on a crazy toddler who thinks bombing in to the deep end of the pool is fun is hard work!


----------



## Scally

pops- Yay for the placenta moving and your baby being head down- all go go go for your holiday now! woohoo! x


----------



## Inoue

Glad you got the all clear pops! :happydance:

Lolly, it just seems such a hassle getting a passport done for LO. I changed mine due to getting married and it was a right palava and ended up costing me £94! Just to change 6 letters! (still miffed about it now). I think ill wait a few years till I do an abroad holiday again, see how I settle into motherhood :haha: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh passports are a total rip off. I think they are around £70-£80 for a child's and only last 4 years :wacko: we need ours though as we fly over to Ireland regularly to visit my mum so it does get used a lot!

Pops, totally missed your last post :dohh: that's fantastic news! Yaaaay :wohoo:


----------



## Inoue

Well ladies, 1st of September it is. Another month were working into, just sit down and think... October to go.... Then due date month. HOW MENTAL IS THAT!!! :shock:

Pretty much got hospital bag ready, everythings wrapped in its own little labeled bags - so cute! Just got to get stuff like toothbrush, parking money, lipbalm, magazines etc :) x


----------



## Scally

Inoue- it is insane to think of it like that! Time is going sooooo fast! 

Ooooh and yay to your hospital bag! Sounds very organised! 

I have just finished work and have decided i cant do this all the way, even though i only work one day a week it kills me! I was going to work until d day, but i think i am going to have to give up a couple of weeks before!

x


----------



## Inoue

I just cant stop thinking that im going to be 30 weeks in 15 days, youve only got 6 days scally!! Im really happy ive got hospital bag pretty much done, nice to know if LO plays up again, I can just grab my bag and notes and go :). 

Im starting to feel more 'full' inside now and LO is kicking off most of the day, will be interested to see what position shes in. Also trying to make it my agenda to spark up mine and DH adult life, even if its just kisses and cuddles. I feel so gross and unsightly sometimes :(. Only another 12 weeks hay! Lol x


----------



## pops23

I know what you mean hun, we haven't DTD for ages, I was worried about low lying placenta at first but now I know thats not an issue maybe we will get jiggy on hols!! 

I'm going to do hospital bag when I get back, will be 30 weeks then. Scary!! but then I'm deffo on the case  xxxxx


----------



## Inoue

Sorry to hear your the same pops. We havent DTD since 20w, so 8 weeks ago :(. I kind if build up the courage but then hesitate because I know there is a risk of bleeding afterwards (DH is by no means 'gentle'). After loosing two so close together and the first sign was blood, it scares me to death. Me and DH get on so well, we kind of fall into family companionship, not sexual but more like best friends. Not ideal but I guess its all im going to get :shrug: x

Theres no way id be working scally all the way till D day, dont know how people do it. If its getting to much then leave for maternity earlier :) x


----------



## pops23

That's exactly how I feel, but now I know the placenta is high I think we will be DTD on holiday, I'm hoping so anyway as I keep having sex dreams where I'm having sex with my husband so clearly up for it! :haha::haha:

I went to Hampton Court yesterday with my BIL, SIL and neice and nephew, so lovely and did loads of walking and didn't feel too bad, I guess some days I have more energy than others.

Anyway ladies, I'm off on hols tomorrow so won't be around for a couple of weeks, hope everyone is ok when I'm away and catch up as soon as I get back! xxx


----------



## Inoue

Have a fab holiday pops, we will miss you posting on here. Make sure you get online asap once home :friends: x


----------



## kellie_w

Have a good holiday pops! Glad to see that all is ok and that you can still go. Enjoy every minute! 

Hi to everyone else, I need to catch up on all the pages I missed! Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Scally

Have a good holiday pops!!!!!!!

As for DTD i lost my sex drive after having Izzy and it didnt come back at all until i got pregnant with this one, we didnt all first trimester as had a MMC before and it was discovered because of bleeding after bedding. Then its been pretty healthy since then my hubby is making the most of it seeing as my libido will go on the missing list again! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Have a lovely holiday pops!

I can take or leave DTD at the moment (preferable leave actually :rofl:), poor OH thought Christmas had come the other night when he finally got some action!


----------



## Sarahcake

Have an awesome holiday pops!! Jealous of you lol 

Dtd is essentially non existent right now, and not through lack of trying on my part either. I'm not angry or anything though, my OH is under a lot of stress ATM and is a little depressed bless him :( things will be back to normal soon I should think :) 

How are we all? Nice weekend? Mine was spent doing not a great deal and it was lovely lol

Midwife this afternoon, wonder of I'm still measuring 2 weeks ahead or of I've caught myself up!


----------



## time

Have a great holiday pops! 

Had so much to do this weekend and ended up doing none of it haha nevermind will just have to wait until next weekend! Does anyone else feel like the first trip tiredness is creeping back? Slightly worrying as I only have about 20 days off work before baby is born and I can never be bothered to do anything!!! 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend :)


----------



## time

I feel like 30 weeks is miles away but just saw my ticker and it's only 9 days arghhh!! Will feel a lot better when I hit that milestone


----------



## kellie_w

I'm so excited for 30 weeks! Only 4 days for me :happydance: my next milestone after that will be full term, and I know tht 7 weeks will fly by! Time, I'm noticing the tiredness returning, I keep falling back asleep in the mornings, luckily Luke will happily play for a hour in his room after getting up and having a cuddle so I can doze slightly. I have also had a few nights in a row where I have slept a bit better... I know I have cursed myself now! I'm nervous about the night wakings when Oliver is here, I know it's going to be hard dealing with possibly settling two as I'm sure Luke will wake too! Ally and Lauryn, what's your thoughts on this?! 

Dtd is still ongoing for us, 2-3 times a week but it's getting incredibly uncomfortable to get in a position where bump is not in the way. It's a shame as I also am enjoying it a lot more whilst being pregnant! I can't wait to be able to get back to normal though and not have to worry about squashing a baby.

Good luck at your midwife appointment Sarah :hugs:


----------



## Sarahcake

2-3 times a week?! Lucky thing, I don't even get that when im not pregnant haha!
I cant believe how close 30 weeks is for us all now! Feels almost alien to me, sounds weird but it feels like a massive jump to be in the 20 week stage to the 30 week stage!

Thank you Kellie :) Im sure it will be just like all my other appointments, in and out in 5 minutes!


----------



## Scally

sarah- good luck with mw app!

Kellie- oh yes I am dreading the settling them both, Izzy is such a light sleeper I am sure she'll wake when baby does! It keeps hitting me that we are going to have two, I honestly cant see me leaving the house for the first 6 months! I found newborn stage hard last time but at least you could sleep when they are sleeping, no chance of that now! Good for the sleeping better!

We had a busy busy weekend, I worked Saturday, only got 2 hours sleep sat night, and then drove to Windsor and back on Sunday! We were supposed to go to toddler group this morning but couldnt face it! We have stay and play in about half hour at Izzy's new pre school so i am getting all my energy up for that instead! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Eeek you have been busy Ally, mind you dont over do it - especially when your getting such a little amount of sleep of an evening :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

My OH worked all weekend so I've literally done naff all all weekend, and it was bliss! Had the estate agent around today to take pictures of our place as we are selling, and so should have done the cleaning slowly and gradually over the weekend instead of rushing it all in in an hour this morning :wacko: now I'm knackered!

Kellie - I'm worried about this too. Amber sleeps really well at the moment, so I'm going to keep the baby in with us as long as poss but we moved Amber in to her own room at 4 months because she was so loud when she slept, she kept us awake! It was like sleeping next to a mini Darth Vader :rofl: so hoping this baby is more quiet than her big sis! They'll eventually have to share a room though, and this is what I'm dreading the most as baby will probably wake Amber up each time she cries :wacko:

30 weeks feels like ages away for me yet, but I haven't reached 28 weeks yet so that's probably why! I have my MW appt on Thursday, not looking forward to them taking more of my blood :(


----------



## Sarahcake

Remember to take it easy ladies :) I know there's stuff that needs to be done but try not to rush it all, you will wear yourselves out else :(

Back from my midwife appointment, had what felt like approximately a litre of blood drained from me lol Heard his heartbeat and it sounds lovely :) She didnt give me a BPM but said that the rate is perfect. Measuring at 30 weeks currently, was going to book me a growth scan but I already have one booked for a week today lol 

He's also head down but free, she didnt explain what that meant and I forgot to ask but im assuming it means he's head down but not engaged, ie plenty of room to move about still. Good appointment over all, had a really lovely 2nd year student with her who took my bloods and blood pressure who was really competent and nice so im pleased with how it went :)


----------



## time

I'm worrying about night feeds and lack of sleep and I will only have the 1 to contend with haha! Good luck for all you ladies with toddlers, you never know though your new one may pretty much sleep through or big brothers and sisters may surprise you and not get woken up by baby!

We're still trying our hardest to dtd but each time seems to be more of a struggle comfort wise! Also can't get it out of my head that baby is head down now haha does anyone else worry about this?!

Don't worry about the bloods Lolly, I got all upset before my appointment as I hate needles but I looked away and actually didn't feel a thing!! Was brilliant I was very proud!


----------



## time

Glad your appointment went well Sarah! My midwife has never told me the bpm but always says baby is doing well, I'm pretty sure that's what head down but free means too! Hopefully he will stay put haha x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh sorry Lauryn, just spotted that you're nervous about the bloods and there's me joking away that they took loads! It was ok I promise :) They havnt drained me lol


----------



## Sarahcake

time said:


> Glad your appointment went well Sarah! My midwife has never told me the bpm but always says baby is doing well, I'm pretty sure that's what head down but free means too! Hopefully he will stay put haha x

Just had a nosy on Google and it seems that were right about what that means, gold star to us! He's been that way for 2 weeks now so im guessing he's fairly comfortable there lol


----------



## time

Quick Question for all you ladies, what are you bringing baby home in? I have packed vests and sleepsuits and a hat,mittens and blanket..but obviously with the time of year I'm thinking baby will need to be in a snowsuit to leave hospital? And if so what type?! As I have the really padded ones that don't look very comfortable (like a puffs coat) and then the soft velour types! Any ideas?


----------



## Sarahcake

I have no clue :( 

I have a tigger top and bottoms set that is easy to put on and off with vests and scratch mitts and gloves, but I worry is that going to be enough? I also have a 'snow leopard' suit to use but I then think arghhh Is that all going to be too much?! 

Ill attach pics of what I have, tis easier than describing!

Tigger Set
https://i.imgur.com/v2Awo.jpg 

Snow Leopard - on the left
https://i.imgur.com/cRaZc.jpg


----------



## Scally

sarah- glad your MW app went well.

time- i was planning on having baby in vest, sleepsuit and a thick cardi, then i have a Morrck (car seat wrap) to wrap round her for when we go outside/in the car. 

I have only bought long sleeved vests but now think i should get some short sleeved ones for the hospital as its so hot in there? What are you guys doing?

Lauryn- try not to worry about your bloods, mind you i cant talk i was a wreck before mine! I kept thinking thats the second to last one i needed (have to have another for pre-op) so this will be the last one for you in this pregnancy? 

x


----------



## time

Thanks guys! Ally the vests I have are short sleeved, I picked up a very cheap pack of white ones from asda. Sarah that leopard snowsuit is the kind of thing I was thinking, but I'm now thinking vest, sleepsuits, cardiovascular hat and a blanket (may change my mind if it's exceptionally cold or snowing when bubs arrives!)


----------



## time

Hahaha that meant to say cardigan stupid ipad!


----------



## kellie_w

Ohh glad I'm not the only one that is thinking this way about the nights! I hope we are lucky this time round. Luke was a terrible sleeper until about 8 months, like amber he was noisy, it was like sleeping to a snuffly pig though we stuck it out until 6 months as I was such a worrier. I am debating bedding at the moment, we started using sleeping bags at 3 months, as blankets never stayed on and again I'm nervous about them but I have just found out you can't use them from birth. So now I'm stuck! What are you all using? I remember getting to November and Luke was going to bed with vest, baby grow and jumpers to keep warm. 

I finally found today the nursery design I want! The best friends collection from next and I love it! I got a light shade and pictures to start, can't wait to get the room done, but until our wardrobe is delivered and Luke's birthday is over I can't do much as it's currently our storage room. Oh, and we started using our new pushchair this weekend, we sold the phil and teds eBay bargain as oh didn't like the colour, took our deposit off the my4, and price matched a new phil and teds explorer and got it £200 cheaper! (my4 would have been a waste, we need a double still without a doubt!) I HATE it :nope: It's difficult to open and fold, the wheel guards keep falling off and I keep being taunted by seeing the iCandy double wherever I go! What prams are you all getting? 

Glad To see your appointment went well sarah and that baby is measuring good, does your midwife not write down the heart rate on your notes? 

Inoue, on Facebook there is a lady that makes name plaques and she shows the pictures of the ones ordered that are completed, the spelling is off but she had made a pink Remy that made me think of you :flower:


----------



## time

Well I have a moses basket for the first few months and have just bought a few cellular blankets (they're supposed to be a lot better than thick blankets due to the holes for circulation/incase baby pulls them over their face) but I know what you mean about blankets I get very nervous! I have a few sleeping bags for after 3 months they seem so much easier and safer! 

My pram arrived on Sat its the mamas and papas sola in black with the carrycot, absolutely love it!!


----------



## time

You could always use swaddling blankets Kelly if baby won't keep blankets on safely?!


----------



## Scally

We are using sleeping bags, thought they could be used straight away? 

We have a silver cross sleepover linear chassis, we had it with Izzy and are re-using, I LOVE IT but there is no way I am going to be able to use public transport! I have two carriers too- a caboo and a mei tai connecta! 

Kellie- will have a nosey at the nursery collection in Next, they do such lovely things! 

x


----------



## time

Was just about to say Kelly I've just looked on mothercare and all they're sleeping bags come in 0-3 months so I presume you can use them from birth?!

I love the daisy lane nursery collection from mothercare but think it's a little OTT pink and flowery so we have just bought a peter rabbit mobile and pink and white cot sheets/cellular blankets and some pale pink curtains, so all very subtle!


----------



## Inoue

Kellie - I think name plates are such a cute idea! Ive seen one website that do the back plates and letters for £12 so I may treat myself to one :)

Im also using a sleeping bag from birth, I brought a 2.5tog one from car boot for £1 :haha:. Im not to keen on using blankets or bumpers around baby, less material is better in my mind. Ill use a thermometer to check temp of room but I think LO will be fine with just a sleeping bag. 

Ive also brought a snowsuit and ill take it to the hospital with me, maybe just leave on the back seat incase we need it. They look quite snuggly :). Ive been having bad cramping this pm, actually thought I would have to grab my hosp bag and run, but its all settled now. Think it was either bad BH or baby turning ~ phew! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

We have that snow leopard suit Sarah, it was DD's when she was a baby and I love it so much! Can't wait to use it again :)

I have an outfit to bring baby home in and will take a velour all in one with hood to put her in the car seat with. Not sure if many of you know, but you're not supposed to put baby's in carseats wearing big/padded snowsuits/jackets. It's because they take up too much of the slack of the belts. I found that out in Baby club when DD was a few month's old :haha: so we are going to get one of those car seat snug/coseytoes things this time.


----------



## kellie_w

Hmm, I can't remember where I saw that about the bags, I read it somewhere today. I'm going to start looking for one then, thank you! I saw a lovely one with arms which looks snugly, but £32. May be worth it though.

Arg, another thing to add to my list, long sleeved vests! I haven't seen any in shops yet, I'm guessing they will be soon. I got mine before from tesco, I don't think I have seen them anywhere else.

Ohh time, I love the sola! I wanted the one in denim so bad last year, but wasnt allowed!

Oliver will be coming home in jeans, jumper, hat etc and will have a thick blanket tucked round him in his car seat. Sorry, I'm one of these that only use baby grows for sleeping! No doubt I'll get the lecture from family again about dressing him up and not letting him look like a baby! :dohh: I love the snow leopard suit though, how cute is that! X


----------



## Scally

Kellie- they have long sleeved vests in quite a few places- tescos, Asda, Sainsburys- they have nicer patterened ones in Sainsburys. We bought them in both newborn and 0-3 as we found that Izzy wore them alot rather than the short sleeved ones, but i might get some short ones for the hospital. I was the same with Izzy, she had to wear outfits, not sure how I'll be with this one, i have my doubts whether I'll even be able to get us all dressed most days! lol.
Love the best friend collection in Next, its gorgeous! 

Lauryn- I found that out aswell about the same time after having Izzy, thats why we got our Morrck, it looks so snug! I think its something that should be covered with MW's.

Inoue- Bargain for the sleeping bag. Oh dear about your pains, will keep my fingers crossed they stay away!

x


----------



## Inoue

I wasnt aware on the care seat/snow suit issue lolly, makes sence really; thanks for the heads up :thumbup:

Baby all settled down now thanks scally. Me and DH had abit of a tiff yesterday when he got home from work and problems started an hour after that, i tired to remain as calm as possible but was getting wound up :grr:. Once i let it go and we were civil, the pains eased. Had a couple of niggles this morning but she was moving alot so not to concerned. Basically, no stress people!! lol x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad your pains subsided Inoue. Give your DH a whack next time :haha:

I love sleeping bags, used them with DD right up until she was around 16-17 months I think. The MW told me you aren't supposed to use them until baby is 6 weeks old though, not sure why if anybody knows? We swaddled DD for the first few weeks anyway and then switched to bags once she could preferred having her arms free!

I'm feeling really big lately, as if my stomach can not stretch any further. I have another 12 weeks of this :wacko: arghh!


----------



## time

They have long sleeved vests in Tesco Kellie I got some the other night! Also have a look in t k maxx for sleeping bags they have some fab ones at less than half the rrp. 

Love the long sleeved vests as you can use them with trousers as well as under sleepsuits but it's a bit chilly to do that with the short sleeved ones, but as you said ally the maternity ward is SO HOT!! Baby will be roasting in all these clothes haha.

Just found that out last week about the snowsuit in carseat (think midwives should tell us things like this) hence why I thought it might be silly to pack a snowsuit to just walk from hospital to car and then take it off!


----------



## time

I think maybe they tell you not to use them for the first few weeks if baby is tiny as they come in quite wide sizes (say 0-6 months) so I guess they could be pretty baggy on baby at first? I'm not sure!

I'm also feeling like my tummy can't stretch much bigger now lauryn haha I may not be able to hold off the stretch marks much longer!


----------



## Inoue

Lol, i will do lolly :haha:


I believe the MW say what they do about sleeping bags < 6 weeks is because they can ride up over the chin of the baby. The way you can help resolve this is by buying a sleeping bag with two poppers on each shoulder (not just the one), i _think_ its supposed to be harder for LO to wiggle it up over the neck due to the double fastenings. I could be WAY wrong but thats whats ive heard/read online. If in doubt then maybe you could add on another popper to make it a little firmer around the neck so it doesnt ride up but still feels loose to baby :)

I plan to use mine from birth and if i feel uncomfortable then ill switch to another method but sleeping bags from birth seems to be the way others are going. I wont be taking a snowsuit to hospital now as thats the case with carseats, will be pointless as time says. Ill probably just pack another little blanket if its a very chilly November x


----------



## Scally

The grobag sleeping bags have the poppers under the arms, and they do stop them riding up. I think if u have a diddy baby though they say not to use them, Izzy was 8lb born and they were fine to use straight away. I used them with her until she went into a single bed!

I am trying very hard this morning to get some motivation to do the housework, but its not really working! We have an inspection tomorrow (as rented) and then the in laws are coming to stay for 5 days on Thurs so I really need to get a wiggle on, but its not happening!

I agree with the others Inoue you need to beat your OH, no stress for you and baby! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh that makes sense, maybe my MW just told me that because Amber was underweight at birth. Hopefully this babe will be a bit bigger, but not by too much, then!

Glad I'm not the only one time! Not that I want you to feel big and stretched :haha: I'm just concerned at how big I feel and with still some time to go. I don't have any new stretchies yet, but my old ones are feeling a little tight, I'm just hoping they don't get any bigger!

I always leave cleaning to the last minute Ally, I seem to work better under pressure :rofl:


----------



## Inoue

Ill probably be adding little poppers under the arms then if LO is underweight :). Im still feeling very small (as in bump) and its like a little mole hill when i lay down :haha:. No stretchmarks for me yet, hoping i can evade them! I have my scan next tuesday so im hoping they say baby is growing well, maybe just a tad smaller then others or spot on for my first. 
I did do ALOT if core exercises pre-pregnancy so im guessing my ab muscles are holding well hence the small firm bump :shrug:.

Scally, put on the music channel really loud and rock out while doing housework. I love to play LMFAO really loud and it gives me a kick up the ass to get party rocking (ps, this song is on my labour song list ;)) x


----------



## Scally

Inoue- I reckon baby is growing fine its just you and your amazing abs! Mine seemed to give up straight away and parted!

I havent done much housework, Izzy was like a demon child today so we went for a long walk instead! Need to do it quick in the morning before inspection and then plan on baking some yummy cakes! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Lol, all the zumba did pay off in the end :haha:

Sorry to hear your day didnt go as planned scally, difficult if Izzy is messing around. As you say, try and get it done in the morning, hopefully that will work out! 

Ive been trying to work out if id get any benefits if I dont go back to work after maternity but the websites are soooo confusing. Basically I get squat if I work part time (which I expected) but I wanted to know what id get if I didnt work, DH earnes about £19,500 py. Any help or input anyone? Let me just add ive never been on benefits but im staggered with how much people get yet we get nothing (Dh wage doesnt cover all monthly costs) :wacko: x


----------



## Scally

Inoue- on his wage alone you will get tax credits, if you google tax credits calculator there is a calculator which will work it all out for u x


----------



## kellie_w

Inoue, have you looked at directgov.co.uk? That site has all about benefits and calculates hoiw much you can get. I'm entitled to nothing as oh is a high earner , so I'm not much help but I think you should at least get job seekers allowence and tax credits.

Good luck with your cleaning ally if you decide to tackle it again! Hope izzy is easier today, she must know her birthday is approaching! 

Girls, they have sleeping bags in matalans with poppers under the arms for only £10. They are lovely and warm too and perfect for winter. They say 3-6 months but if any of us have bigger babies they should be ok! They also have lovely fleecy sleepsuits from newborn. 

I'm all packed ready for hospital :) putting those tiny clothes in my bag, wow it made this all real! I am really really scared, the nerves are really building now x


----------



## time

Good luck with the cleaning ally! Going to try get mine done after work today but I'm always shattered when I get home! 

Unfortunately I get a raw deal with maternity pay etc as I am self employed, I have applied for maternity allowance but doubt it will come through so I literally get nothing and no benefits despite paying around £9000 in taxes as well as vat each year, pretty ridiculous!

My hospital bag is pretty much done, and baby's bag, just need to last minute pack some clothes and makeup (I have a very limited wardrobe at the moment so don't want to pack one of the only outfits I have haha)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Inoue, you wouldn't be allowed on either income support or JSA if OH supports you, and you would get child tax credits. They lowered the cut off for working tax creds last year I think, and your OH's wage is above the cut off. You're right though, benefit top up's can be quite high, and I swear often people on them get more than what we do (on OH's wage alone) after all of our outgoings as we don't get any help at all :(

You might be able to get housing benefit but I think it varies area to area with what the cut off's are etc.

I have applied for maternity allowance too time, haven't yet heard back from them though. I should be accepted, if not I am going to go ballistic!

I can't believe so many of you have your hospital bags done already! I haven't even got a single thing to go in it yet! :haha:


----------



## time

Yeah I sent mine off a few weeks ago lolly but no idea how long it takes to hear back!? 

Would be pleasantly surprised if it does end up getting accepted anyway!

Let me know how long it takes to hear back about yours lolly!


----------



## Scally

Kellie- Matalan sounds good, didnt realise they have their winter stuff in, will have to get over there soon! Have you looked into tax credits with having the two the threshhold goes up to 32 instead of 25. Izzy was a nightmare yesterday, i was so pleased to say night night to her! God knows what got into her, I think it was a full moon!

time- when i finish work i am fit for nothing that alone housework! I have applied for maternity allowance, havent heard back yet but hope i get it for my Saturday job!

Lauryn- I havent got my hospital bag done yet, mind you i would have had the in laws not have been coming to stay, as soon as they have gone i plan to do it and get the baby pram etc down from the loft!

I did do my cleaning, I started off early and motivated which is good as the inspection lady came round at 9! I have now made a lemon drizzle cake and an apple and almond cake, might need to make something else for me and Izzy to have today as can see us dipping into those before our guests arrive tomorrow!

x


----------



## Scally

time- i posted at the same time as u! I posted my forms off about 3 weeks ago i think, i have heard it takes about 4 to hear anything, i really hope i get it! If not i'll be working until d day then crawling back a couple of days after the c section! 

x


----------



## time

Those cakes sound amazing ally!!!
Thanks for letting me know, I only sent my forms off about 2 weeks ago so probably won't hear for a while!

I will probably end up working until dinner day and I'm such a control freak I just know I won't be off full time for long!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I didn't realise it could take that long for them to come through, it says in the info pack that if you are no longer working then they can start paying it from 29 weeks, so I just assumed that's when it'd start :wacko: I suppose they'll backpay though, do you think? The DWP couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery I swear, useless sods! :rofl:

Wow Ally those cakes sound amazing! I am literally salivating :haha: I've got to pop over to asda soon to do a small food shop and might treat myself to a cake mix now! What goes up when you have 2 kids - the tax creds cut off? I didn't know that, I bet we still won't get any though!

Think I'm going to wait another few weeks before starting on my bag, I'm trying not to get everything done too soon as I don't want to be left with nothing to do and just waiting for baby to pop out! I probably should start buying stuff to go in it at least though. I'm so lazy, I've been looking at the bags pre-packed that you can buy from eBay :rofl: you just add yours and baby's clothes, and anything else you think is neccesary! I took far too much in with DD and I was moved so many times that I just got fed up of lugging these 2 big bags around with me, so definitely cutting down this time!


----------



## Inoue

Thanks ladies :flower:. I went on government website and as youve all said, id get the child allowance at about £22pw but no actual benefits due to DH wage. I do plan to go back two days which entitles me to £0.00, if i didnt work id get £185pm from benefits which wont even scrape the breadline, lol. Off back to work i go! :haha:

I love looking at my 3/4 packed hospital bag, are any of you going to slip in a dummy for safe keep? I know hospitals get abit funny with dummys so not sure whether i should plack one or not. 

Glad you got your housework done scally, and also for baking! Ive just made homemade gooey brownies ~ lush! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhhh you lot are killing me... gooey brownies!!! I need brownies :brat:and lemon drizzle cake too!

I think they only get funny with you trying to use a dummy early on if you are BF'ing, but if you are not intending to then it shouldn't be a problem :flower: just tell the MW's that the baby is yours and if you want to give her a dummy then you will! Some of them can be a bit pushy I found, so just stand your ground!


----------



## Scally

Lauryn- think u should definitely get a cake in Asda! I have got to save these cakes for tomorrow but the smell is killing me already, so me and Izzy are going to make some cupcakes this afternoon for us to eat! lol.
The tax credit allowance goes up to 32,000 with two kids, didnt realise it until i looked into it a bit more! So hopefully we will get something so I'm happy! But then the tax credits people are so crap I am not going to rely on it!

Inoue- I am taking a dummy in just in case, i took one in with Izzy and because she had so many blood tests/canula etc etc they asked us to give her one to comfort her. mmmmmmm brownies!!!! mmmmmmm

x


----------



## Inoue

Poor Lolly!! :rofl:

I have to admit, the brownies are gorgeous. Only 5 ingredients and i used cheap 30p chocolate :winkwink:

I think ill hide a dummy in the back pocket for a 'just incase' moment. Im awful at standing my ground and hate confrontation (unless its with fam members! lol). x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I took a dummy with Amber, but probably won't this time, only because I'm determined to succeed at BF'ing no matter what!

Yes, I think I will buy a cake or a cake mix. 100% sure I will :D Inoue - what is the recipe for this brownie!?

I doubt we'll get anything still but will ring them as soon as I've had baby to make sure. Don't want to miss out if there's a possibility!


----------



## Scally

Ooooh forgot to reply Lauryn the maternity allowance is backdated x


----------



## Scally

Inoue- could u put the recipe for brownies on here, sound lovely! x


----------



## Inoue

Its from the Hummingbird bakery in London ~ the recipe as follows:

As for my changes: I use Morrisons cheap milk chocolate bars instead of dark chocolate (not as nice with dark choc), i use Flora margarine instead of unsalted butter and i only use 2 eggs as mine are large size :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120905_115915.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20120905_120156.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Scally

Thank you! Am going to get the choc next time i go shopping and make those! They look and sound rather yummy!

x


----------



## kellie_w

Aww, I want to make cakes now! I miss my cake decorating! I'm hoping one day I can start up and train properly. I really fancy lemon drizzle cake...with spray can cream, yum! enjoy having your in laws ally, hope they enjoy your cakes! 

Inoue, it does suck that there is no help after you have had a baby. I got jsa for 6 months as it wasn't income based, but based on how much national insurance I paid in my last job. It's around £68 a week, but you have to actively apply for jobs and it does end. I saw it as a little tax rebate for all the years I worked, I had never claimed nothing before and it helped us through a stage where dh had a temp pay cut. I think you only get tax credits etc if his income is less than £16k. May be wrong! I feel sorry for anyone trying to get anything sorted with dwp, they don't make things easy. Ally, I never knew that about the rise to £32k if you have two, thank you!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I ended up buying a walnut cake from Asda :blush: soooo good! Will definitely try out that choc brownie recipe too!


----------



## time

Oooh inoue I have that hummingbird bakery book! Some absolutely amazing recipes in there I would recommend it to anyone!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Shopping night tonight...totally buying cake :D


----------



## Scally

Hahahaha we are all addicted to cake! I made some choc cupcakes with Izzy this afternoon to try and keep myself away from the other ones, the apple and almond cake is calling to me though!

Havent heard of the hummingbird bakery book, will have a google now!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

omg apple and almond sounds delicious *drools*


----------



## Inoue

Lol, absolutely agree time! Love my hummingbird book, there lemon cupcakes are gorgeous! *drool*. Yeh its a pain I get diddly squat after how much we pay into the system, my SIL who doesnt work gets over £700pm (OH works full time etc). They need to review Britain as a whole I think! Let me run as minister :grr: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

She gets £700pm in benefits!?! How?!


----------



## Inoue

God I wish I knew :dohh:. It used to be more as she was rivaling my full time wage but it got decreased. Guess the more kids you pop out, the more money you get. Maybe she is on less now after last years benefits review, bloody hope so; However much I love her, it is sickening.

Just looked at someone elces ticker and were now 70% through this pregnancy, how amazing it that?! :D x


----------



## Scally

70% through, i like the sound of that! Tomorrow is my last day of being 29 weeks! woohoo! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've never heard of anyone on that much unless they were maybe single and earning a very, very low wage, or their partner was!

I can't believe it's 70% either :yipee: still can't believe we have less than 3 months to go and next month we can say ''Baby's due next month!'' :haha:


----------



## Inoue

I know many family members on over £500pm benefits, I thought it was the norm; hence my confusion when I saw im entitled to £0.00 :haha:

70% does sound awesome, I also cant wait till Oct so we can say baby is due next month. Realistically weve only got 25 days to go till we can say that :happydance:

Cant believe your nearly 30 weeks scally :shock:. Wowzers! X


----------



## Scally

Good morning,

How is everyone today?

Well the in laws arrive today, and the thing I keep thinking about is being able to have a piece of cake! haha!

Izzy decided to jump on my stomach this morning in bed! My little madam then decided not to kick for a while which i worried about but its ok she's back to her wiggling now! Glad the amniotic fluid protected her from her over zealous sister! 

Any MW apps etc coming up? I cant believe I wont be seeing the MW now until 34 weeks, seems so far away! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh Ally! I cant believe how close you are to 30 weeks now! 

Im good thank you, not been sleeping right lately thoigh, just so uncomfortable and my thighs have started to cramp up when I lay on my side but besides that, I cant really complain to be honest! 

Away at a LAN party this weekend (massively geeky thing to do  Involves 50 people, computers and fun times) so im really looking forward to that, get to see some awesome people that ive not seen for too long now. Even looking forward to the drive to Uttoxeter lol, I do love a road trip. 

Got a growth scan this coming monday, intreged to see just how much 'little man' weighs, he feels massive to me lol

How are we all today?


----------



## time

Yay for 30 weeks tomorrow ally!! Hoping this week goes fast and I can join you! Seems such a leap from 29!

I have the midwife on 21st which is 31 weeks, do you get less appointments ally because it's your 2nd?

How's everyone getting on with shopping/ nursery decorating etc? I'm hoping to get a bit done this weekend but the weathers meant to be gorgeous so don't want to waste it inside hmmmm!!


----------



## kellie_w

Morning girls

30 weeks tomorrow ally! The final ten week stretch! Glad little one is wiggling away again, must have given you a fright. Toddlers really know how to get you in the right place! Is izzys birthday Saturday? Have fun at your LAN party Sarah, sounds fun! Can totally relate once again to the sleeping, had a few good nights but now back to normal. Was wide awake at 1.20 last night, ended up playing sudoku for over a hour. My body itches so badly at night, and the blocked nose is back. it's driving me insane plus I got sunburnt yesterday so also had that itching. Ohhhhh I cannot wait to sleep on my belly again, even if it is for 2 hours at a time! 

My next midwife appointment is 8th October, I was offered one at 32 weeks but don't see no point as I'm low risk. I have a left laying baby today, bump is bigger on one side and I am getting huge huge kicks. I'm dreading as he gets bigger and the movements slow again. It's so comforting getting movement every time I sit! Can do without the bladder kicking though, feels so weird! X


----------



## Sarahcake

I think it depends on area, Time as to weather you get less appointments for a 2nd, 3rd, 10th, child. At my booking in appointment she asked if it was my second and said it didn't matter if it was here as I would get the same amount of appointments as a first child but I know that in Plymouth where im actually from, the appointments are way less often if your on a 2nd child. 

Kellie your so close too! 2 days for you, cant believe how fast this is going now! Thank you, am really looking forward to seeing friends again, they are a great bunch of people. Not looking forward to being the centre of attention though...everyone is like a big family there, weve all known each other for years now and I know as soon as I walk in im going to get the Awwwww its the pregnant one and a million questions! lol Cringe :S 

The sleeping thing is starting to get me down a little now, I wouldnt mind so much if I was up feeding a baby, but im spontaneously completely awake between 4-6 am every single morning. I feel shattered just no matter what I do, I cant sleep. And moving myself is beginning to need a military like operation now! Feel so heavy :( But thats my rant of the day sorted!

Bladder kicks are a very very odd sensation! Well, I guess it would be more bladder punches for me if Logan is head down now, but yeh, something I can most definately do without!


----------



## ttc_lolly

28 weeks today for me :yipee: Happy 29 weeks Sarah!

I have my MW appt today @ 1pm, not looking forward to her taking more blood! Drinking lots of water as it usually hels my veins become a bit easier to find, so FX'd she finds one and doesn't need to puncture me over & over again!

I have quite regular appts, have to see the consultant at 30 or 31 weeks next (high risk). Itching to start washing baby's clothes but holding off again!


----------



## time

Yeah the midwife has circled the times I should have appointments in my notes and said if it was my 2nd I would have a lot less!

I'm with you Sarah and Kellie on the sleeping its been terrible recently and I wake up so achey! Also very itchy during the night despite lathering myself in Palmers and bio oil before bed!

Punches are almost as strong as kicks now which I wasn't expecting! Right in my bladder haha!

Good luck today lauryn try not to panic, I hate needles but just looked away and honestly felt nothing and it was over so quick!


----------



## Sarahcake

Woot! Congrats on 28 weeks Lauryn! :D Saw your babygaga post on facebook and reminded me I needed to do mine lol 

Drinking lots of water is definately a good idea, the more hydrated you are, the more blood is pumping around enlarging the veins and making taking blood from them a whole lot easier as they are a bigger target to hit. 

Im high risk too and ive got consultant after my scan on monday - when I will find out just how likely induction is (eek) as he will have my scan results then ill be seeing him every 2 weeks after so he can keep an eye. 

Im desperate to go to town on this place, get all the baby stuff out, make it all up, place it all and wash all the clothes! But I know as soon as I do, we will get the council/housing association say 'yay weve got you a new house!' and ill have to take it all down lol 

OH has told me that if we arnt rehoused by my birthday (Oct 15th) we can start doing all of the above and prepare this place properly lol


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies! So many new appointments to keep up with! I have my anti d tomorrow, a growth scan on Tuesday, hospital antenatal class on the 15th and 31w midwife check on 25th ~ phew! 

Happy new weeks to lolly, sarah and scally (for tomorrow) :)

All the best with growth scan sarah, let us know how it goes

All the best with bloods lolly! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you Inoue :D I certainly will!

Good luck with your anti D too, I have no idea what that entails mind or even if its something to wish luck for? What is it lol 

Sounds like you have a really busy couple of weeks coming up yourself! I need to find out about antenatal classes actually, totally slipped my mind to speak to my midwife about it on monday.


----------



## time

Ooh yes my antenatal class first appointment came through this week too! It's on the 4th of Oct I think which seems miles away! I applied for them at 20 weeks so they have taken forever to come through! 

Hubby is scared of going as he hates stuff like this with other couples but I think it will, do him good to be more prepared for Labour!!


----------



## Sarahcake

It seems like a while away, but look how fast time is going currently! 
I think id have issues with my OH going...hes really not a sit in a circle and discuss fears kinda guy at all...think it would probably have to be with a friend if I went. That sounds like my OH is massively unsupportive! He really isnt, its just not his way tis all.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies! I didn't end up having my bloods taken as the MW said I'll have to get them done at the hospital :wacko: so need to ring them up to see if I can get them done when I see the consultant in a couple of weeks.

The antenatal classes aren't that bad Sarah, and you don't have to contribute if you don't want to if that would make your OH feel better about it!? When we went to ours, we were like the giggling naughty school kids at the back :rofl:


----------



## Inoue

Sarahcake said:


> Thank you Inoue :D I certainly will!
> 
> Good luck with your anti D too, I have no idea what that entails mind or even if its something to wish luck for? What is it lol
> 
> Sounds like you have a really busy couple of weeks coming up yourself! I need to find out about antenatal classes actually, totally slipped my mind to speak to my midwife about it on monday.

Lol, Anti D is just an injection to stop my negative blood crossing over into baby. Only takes a couple of mins :)

My midwife asked me ages ago (about 12w preg) if i agree'd to have an antenatal class nearer to the time so guessing thats why me and time got letters, yours may be on the way, otherwise just ask your midwife on monday for a form if theyve got a class coming up :winkwink:



time said:


> Ooh yes my antenatal class first appointment came through this week too! It's on the 4th of Oct I think which seems miles away! I applied for them at 20 weeks so they have taken forever to come through!
> 
> Hubby is scared of going as he hates stuff like this with other couples but I think it will, do him good to be more prepared for Labour!!

I got my letter through today from my local hospital saying its next saturday and partners are welcome so ive wrote hubbys name down on the rsvp sheet, not sure if he will like it or not but hay ho :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh yeah mines never mentioned them before!Partly my fault though as I should remember to ask. I go into those appointments with a long list of things to ask...and my mind goes totally blank as soon as she asks if I have any questions! 

Its my consultant im seeing on monday not the midwife unfortunately and I dont think its something that he can arrange :S He's really lovely though so probably wont mind me asking if he does know anything about them.

Ahh yes I know what that is now, thanks for the clarification. Apparently my blood group is one that isnt affected by that so I didnt need checking for it hence why I dont know anything about it.

Lauryn, that helps actually. Me and OH are also sit at the back and giggle type of people (teehee...she said vagina) - were pretty childish sometimes! Ill make sure he knows that if we do get onto the classes. Would much rather take him than my friend, but at the same time wouldnt want to drag him to something he's not comfortable with.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Totally understandable Sarah, my OH was dead against going as he didn't want to be uncomfortable and awkward, but I'm not as nice as you and I made him go :haha: he enjoyed it in the end though, he got talking to a couple of other first time dads who's partners also "dragged" them along! And it was fun :) he learnt a lot too I think, more than what I could have taught him anyway. He listens to the professionals, just not me!

P.S I think it was the pictures of vaginas that got us giggling! Haha!


----------



## Inoue

My mind also goes blank when im sat with midwife, even thought throughout the weeks im like "Oh! I need to ask them that!" i go blank when she asks if i have any questions :dohh:. One thing im wondering though is when do we get to go around the hospital labour ward (like a visit)??

Me and DH are also childish when it comes to private parts, will also try and sit at the back. Im terrible at cringing and flapping my arms about to try and make it stop, dont think i can do that when im there :haha: x


----------



## Sarahcake

hahaha! Im so glad its not just me and Neil that giggles at things like that! Youd think we would have grown up by now, im 25 this year! Him even more so being 32 this year but nope...still as bad as teenagers getting their sex ed class! 

My god, what if we were all in the same classes hahaha be the naughty kids on the back row


----------



## Inoue

:rofl:

Guarantee ill be the one who hides her face in the next girls shoulder to hide my blush. I hated sex ed at school and now weve got to go through it again :haha: x


----------



## Sarahcake

haha! I was the same, its not the things that you learn about that makes me giggle, its litterally the words vagina, penis, etc - im giggling typing this! 

Was a nightmare when I used to work on the wards in hospitals as youd have to speak to drs and be like ' I think mrs P in room 2 has thrush as she has some....vaginal....(do not giggle do not giggle) discomfort *smirk*


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahahaha that would be the most awesome class EVER!!! It's just funny when you hear a middle aged woman talking about vag's and stuff :rofl:

You usually get a tour of the maternity ward and birth centre when you go for your antenatal classes :thumbup:


----------



## Inoue

My antenatal class is held at a small local community hospital, not the main hospital where ill have LO so it wont happen to me yet. May ask midwife on 31w appt (if I remember!). 

Im still cringing about the upcoming class and now youve both put these dam images in my head fif the midwife having a black board with a giant vag on it :rofl:. Cant wait! X


----------



## Scally

Hahaha to all your all with your penis and vagina talk! 

I have had a quick catch up on the last couple of pages, but with the in laws here havent got much time! 

Me and my OH were awful in the ante natal we went to when having Izzy, they said they were now going to show a birthing video and we walked out, in total denial! We got the giggles too! 

We are off to a farm today as part of Izzy's birthday treat, I cant believe my baby is going to be 3 tomorrow! 

Ooooooh and I am 30 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy new weeks to others, its so exciting to get to that day of the week!

x


----------



## Inoue

Happy 30 weeks scally!! :happydance:. Hope you enjoy your day with in-laws but havent you got to be careful with farm animals? Mainly newborn lambs etc due to the bacteria they carry :wacko:. Ive heard about it on first tri but 1) maybe it doesnt apply to 3rd tri 2) Autumn isnt the time for newborns. Just have a quick google scally :flow:.


I have to say that Reimi is a Emo rock chick :rofl: ~ she LOVES this song and its the only one that makes her kick off like mad, so funny to watch her. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSNKCfxcYvE



Whats other songs drive your baby to go bezerk? :cloud9: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 30 weeks Ally :yipee: Have fun at the farm! We go the farm all the time, just make sure you wash your hands thoroughly throughout (they always have sinks dotted around) and you'll be fine! 

Did you say you live close to Clacton? I've been reading reviews about the place we are going to next weekend and they are awful :rofl: saying how bad the area is and such! Thinking of not going now!


----------



## Inoue

Just had my Anti - D shot and midwife also did my antenatal checks. Good news is that baby is head down and engaged (although she said she could still move around?), then she did my fundal height and said "Hum, looks like its a big baby..." ~~~~ WHAT?! Not another one of us with a possible 10lber!! :rofl:. She didnt write down what it was so not sure how many weeks ahead i am but im guessing we cant always go on that measurement (please god no, im a first timer!).

The midwife also said what do you plan to call baby and i said Reimi; she repeated the name and said she really liked it :happydance:

Its the small things that i appreciate ;) 

Dont forget to update us Sarah after growth scan (with pics if possible) xx


----------



## Scally

Lauryn- ermmmmmmm Clacton is a hole (have moved from there about 6 months ago) BUT your little girl will love it, they have a lovely pier and great amusement arcades, Martello is one of the better beaches and caravan parks. If you go out in the evening though i would recommend driving or not bothering and staying in your caravan site! Where have you looked at reviews? Is the caravan site called Martello? I know there is a caravan site in Jaywick and that is a definite no no! Let me know if you want any more info.

Inoue- oh god another 10lber! We are going to have some gigantic babies!!!! Glad the MW liked your name, we all love it too! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad your appt went well Inoue! Don't take FH as gospel, it can be waaaay off!! My baby's head down at the moment too, but with still 12 weeks to go she could move. Hopefully not though!

Ally - I think that's where we are going :( LOL! I'm so mad - the brochure with The Sun says it's in Clacton on Sea, but it's actually in Jaywick :wacko: the reviews on trip advisor are horrific! Most saying that the area of Jaywick itself is like Beirut (sp?) and a shanti town!! And then apparently the park itself has gone rapidly down hill in this last year. OH isn't too keen on going now, so seeing as we only paid £39 for it we might just leave it. He's seen a Haven resort in Essex called the Orchards... have you heard of it and is it any good? It's £130 for a long weekend there so we migth do that x


----------



## Scally

Lauryn- Oh god I seriously wouldnt bother going, sorry hun, Jaywick is awful! It really is a shanti town, very deprived, lots of crime and violence, i think it has been found to one of the most deprived areas of England. I have heard the site isnt good, to be honest it cant be good, it really is in the bronx of Jaywick!
Orchards is better, and in a better area, a little in the middle of nowhere but thats good as you can enjoy what the park has to offer!
x


----------



## kellie_w

Happy 30 weeks ally! Hope you all had fun at the farm! Was it jimmys by any chance, or marsh farm? 

Glad to see our appointment went good inoue, don't panic about the measuring, remember its not a reliable way of guessing babies size! Another baby engaged, my midwife never tells me these things, like positioning. Think Luke isn't engage until 36 week! 

Ohhhh Lauryn.... I'm really sorry to say but jaywick is like the reviews you have seen. There is nothing there But you could just see it as a sleeping place, there's lots of other places you can drive out too. Orchards is in st osyth, where the "lion" was! Again, not much around but the park is nice I have heard x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh god, I am just glad I decided to read some reviews and then ask someone who knows!! Thank you so much :hugs: lol! Look at the reviews for yourself... they are so bad! https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel...ark_Resorts-Clacton_on_Sea_Essex_England.html

Are there any other places you'd recommend? Haven was just an idea, but we definitely want to go somewhere around the coast of Essex as it's not too far from us x


----------



## ttc_lolly

kellie_w said:


> Happy 30 weeks ally! Hope you all had fun at the farm! Was it jimmys by any chance, or marsh farm?
> 
> Glad to see our appointment went good inoue, don't panic about the measuring, remember its not a reliable way of guessing babies size! Another baby engaged, my midwife never tells me these things, like positioning. Think Luke isn't engage until 36 week!
> 
> Ohhhh Lauryn.... I'm really sorry to say but jaywick is like the reviews you have seen. There is nothing there But you could just see it as a sleeping place, there's lots of other places you can drive out too. Orchards is in st osyth, where the "lion" was! Again, not much around but the park is nice I have heard x

Thanks for the heads up Kellie :) if you look on that link I posted, I don't even think we want to use it as a sleeping place tbh :rofl: Ahhh not the lion!!! :argh: oh dear... maybe we should just stay at home! x


----------



## kellie_w

Hehe ally beat me to it... And spot on!

Eeww, I have child memories of driving there with my parents to buy my nan net curtains from that horrible sweet Tina's shop. Other than that, always avoided like the plague :haha:


----------



## kellie_w

Oh my goodness! Those reviews are awful! I know the area is a dump, but had no idea the caravan park was that bad! I definitely wouldn't bother. Is Norfolk too far for you? We are off to great Yarmouth end of month again or weekend, lovely caravan park, lots for toddlers and seafront is great. Or how about Southend if you def want Essex? X


----------



## Inoue

Oh god lolly, them reviews must be the worse ive read before! Campsites should not have riot police outside the gates and being called a 'Hell hole', id say its a given you wipe that £39 off as a mistake and go somewhere elce :winkwink: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

LOL don't worry, we've firmly made our mind up and are definitely not going. I am going to ring Park Resorts up tomorrow and tell them how awful the reviews are and see if we can get switched to another park. They'll probably say no, if they do it's only £39 lost so no biggie. Better than being robbed or beaten up :rofl:

Where is it in Great Yarmouth you are off to Kellie? I'm just talking to my OH about it all now and he's looking up places and seeing what's best for us. Norfolk is further than Essex, but not by too much I don't think x


----------



## kellie_w

You really are doing the right thing not going to jaywick! Doesn't help mos of the. Each as been closed off due to wind farm construction! We are staying at the parkdean cherrytree, will be our 3rd stay. The caravans are always spotless, twice we have had a free upgrade, lovely swimming pool, children's softplay and great food. Yarmouth beach is so lovely, beautiful sand and amber would love the kiddie rides at joyland! X


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies, so warm in Lincolnshire :(

Just let you know that argos have a big baby event on atm and ive just picked up an angelcare sensor pad and monitor for £69.99 instead of £84.99. Bargain! Hope you all have a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Scally

Think you've made the right decision about not going Lauryn, the one in St Osyth is so much better. There are some nice places to visit in Essex, Frinton is nice, Southend, Suffolk is lovely and only a little further on. Shame you are to miss out on £39 but seriously not worth the risk! lol. Have you phoned them to see if you can change?

Its majorly hot here too Inoue, I am finding it very hard doing so much in this heat!

Went to the baby event in Asda today and got a few bits, very exciting!

Not getting much time to go on here with the in laws here, cant believe my madam is 3 today too! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Awwww, happy birthday to Izzy <3

Glad you got a few things from asda baby event, im pretty much done now. That baby monitor was the last thing on my list :happydance:. Just want the next 8 weeks to fly by so I reach 37 weeks, then I know its operation "plan to evict baby", lol x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy Birthday to Izzy :cake: did she have a nice day?

Will ring park resorts on Monday but I won't be holding my breath! I think we've decided to go to Great Yarmouth now (thanks Kellie!), we've found a lovely Haven resort and the reviews are all amazing. Going to book that on Monday too!

It's been so hot here today, I think it got to around 27 degrees. We went for a walk and took Amber to the park, came home and I fell asleep on the sofa for 3hrs! Oooops! I'm wide awake now :dohh:


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies :) 
Hope things are all good? All this talk of holidays is making me jealous :D Spent the weekend away with good company and fun times so am a happy girl this morning. 

Happy belated birthday to Izzy, Ally hope she, and yourself had a lovely day?

Just come back from my growth scan, Logan is perfect apparently...just bloody massive. 
4lb's at 29 weeks?! omg...how am I going to get him out?! Consultant wasn't worried, said they can be inaccurate and not to panic as one way or another, we will get him out lol ...Just in shock a bit!


----------



## time

Hey everybody hope everyone's well! Hope izzy had a lovely birthday weekend ally! 

That's big Sarah but bet you're so glad he's healthy and happy! They say the growth scans can be upto a lb off so I wouldn't read too much into it for now, a few friends have been completely off when they went for growth scans!!

X


----------



## Sarahcake

Im not too worried tbh, it was more the shock of it. Fully expecting to go back for my repeat scan at 36 weeks and his weight to be not so huge lol

The most important thing is that he is ok, which the consultant seemed more than happy with his progress so I cant complain. Got to see a really clear picture of his face too, he has his daddys features which made me blub like a baby seeing him there! 

How are you doing time?


----------



## time

Aww that's amazing!! I just can't wait to see who baby looks like it's going to be incredible! 

I'm good thanks, at work again (still doing 6 days a week but think it will have to be cut down in the next week or 2 as I'm starting to struggle and my Braxton hicks, though still not painful, are getting majorly uncomfortable when I stand up from being sat down for more than 10 seconds! 

Also have a very short temper haha so working in retail is not a great idea.. Could strangle some rude people!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow Sarah, Logan is a big boy!! I wouldn't worry, growth scans are notoriously wrong. We were told Amber was on target to be a 9.5-10lber at 40 weeks, so imagine our surprise when she popped out a tiny 5.5lbs at 38+2 :lol: glad all is well though!


----------



## Sarahcake

6 days a week must be a killer Time, I really dont know how you do it. Im unemployed and I struggle sometimes even getting the motivation and energy to clean the house let alone go to work :( Hope you arnt pushing yourself too hard. 

Wow Lauryn, that is one hell of a difference between weights there! thats like nigh on half the size she was predicted to be, must have been a shock when you were handed this tiny little girlie instead of the monster you were prepared for lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yes a huge, but pleasant, shock :haha:


----------



## time

It's my own business so not working too hard and at least I don't have someone telling me what to do but even so think I need more time off than I thought I would! 

Aww lauryn bet she was tiny! My midwifes predicting a tiny baby so I just know she's going to be huge haha but I did go out and buy one tiny baby sleepsuits from mothercare!! So tiny!


----------



## ttc_lolly

They are cute and dinky :) I've saved a few of Amber's incase this baby is tiny too, but knowing my luck I'll get a huuuuge baby this time!


----------



## Inoue

Im glad your scan went well Sarah. A 4lb'er already is a beefy size, guess its good news that he's growing well! :haha:.

I have my growth scan tomorrow so hopefully I can tell you what Reimi weighs, did you have to ask the scan lady or do they do it automatically? Im also going to ask to check gender again and hope they dont mind me doing so :blush: x


----------



## Sarahcake

The scan lady didn't actually tell me at all. She just printed the results off and gave them to the consultant as I was seeing him next. If I didn't have that appointment afterwards, she would have just given me the notes and sent me on my way I think. Not sure that's the typical thing done though as she was just very quiet, the other ladies that have scanned me have gone over the results with me before I left so think it may just be her way of doing things. 

I was going to ask to recheck his gender but just as I way about to ask, she went to measure his femer and he decided to flash at me and Neil...he's defo a boy lol! 

Looking forward to seeing what comes of your scan tommorow! See if there's a big difference between sizes or not! 

The highlight of my day for sure was seeing his face properly, it was just as clear as a 4d scan just in black and white, really was awesome. Hope you get to see reimis little face tommorow!


----------



## Inoue

Oh i really hope we get some awesome views :cloud9:. I cant wait to see the difference between the 20 week pics and the 29 week pics. Are you able to post any of your's on here? I LOVE to view others photo's :)

We plan to tell all family members tomorrow that were having a little girly once the scans out of the way (hence i want to triple check its actually a girly!!), then its finally out in the open. 

Is anyone on mat leave and feeling kind of bored/lonely? (its just me at home, DH at work, no kids or pets), i must spend all day on BNB so i text 3 work mates a couple of days ago and no one bothered to text me back, even my boss who i wished her well with her laser eye surg & i informed her of the days i could do when mat leave over, she didnt even reply. Seems like now im not AT work, they dont hesitate to forget about me :(. Bleh...... x


----------



## Sarahcake

I would really love to put a picture up of today's scan, but I wasn't given any, and your not allowed to buy them after the 20 week scan at my hospital :( Ive no idea why mind. Was gutted as they have given me a picture or two at all of my scans past 20 weeks so far, but not today :( Im desperate for a 4D scan, but we just cant afford it :( Expensive few months coming up now.

Oooo thats going to be interesting telling them all! Are you going to give away your name too or let them find that out when Reimi's here? Best of luck with that :)

I dont work currently, Havant for the last year but I do sympathise. Im bored to tears home here every day! Doesnt help that all my friends are hundreds of miles away too!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww that's poop Inoue :( I'm at home, but have DD to keep me busy. We go to a lot of play groups and meet up with other mums for playdates. Have you looked on Netmums to see if there are any pregnant ladies, or bump groups you can go to? It's hard when you become pregnant and you're the only one of your friends pregnant/with kids. I see my mummy mates more than my old mates now. We have more in common now too so that always helps :)


----------



## Inoue

Thanks lolly, ill have a look on netmums now :hugs:. I feel like an over excited collie dog when i see DH's car pull up, must look like a right idiot :(. I knew in the back of my head you kind of lose friends when your not surrounded by them anymore but i havent got anyone elce apart from work friends. A good friend at work was due two days after me and sadly lost her LO after her 20w scan, i feel so wrong waltzing into work with a big bump and being all smiley smiley when knowing what she's been through, hence id prefer to keep in touch with them via text x


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's understandable, your poor work friend :( well it'll all change once Reimi is here, I promise. I live for our play dates now, and I've met some of the most amazing ladies through netmums and going to groups too, so I'm sure you will as well! I even have mates from BnB that I meet up with too, if you go on the main board there's a section near the bottom for meets in areas etc x


----------



## Scally

Hello!!!!!!!!!! I feel like i havent been able to do this for ages! The in laws have gone so now i can catch up properly!

Inoue- such a shame about your work friend. I am a bit like you, I am a bit lonely here, we have lived here for about 8 months, its so hard to make friends! I am determined to not mooch around every day going stir crazy! 

Sarah- yay for a great scan, 4lber already, the others are right though the scans are so not accurate! 

Thank you everyone for Izzys birthday wishes, she had such a lovely weekend, and had a great first session at pre school yesterday! Its been all go go go with the in laws so hoping we can both chill out today and she'll have a nice long afternoon nap for me! 

x


----------



## Scally

Inoue- good luck with your growth scan today!!!!!!! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey Ally, hows things? 
I wondered where you were lol Didnt realise you had the in laws around for the weekend! Did it all go ok? Glad Izzy had a good one!


----------



## time

Glad you had a nice weekend ally!

Inoue that's the reason I'm reluctant to stop work now as I know i'd get so bored on my own at home!! May be best sticking it out here as long as I can haha

Sooo excited to be 30 weeks tomorrow, think I've had a growth spurt this week as I suddenly feel absolutely huge! 

Good luck with the growth scans inoue hope everything goes fab and let us know what they say about baby's weight!


----------



## Sarahcake

Im the same Time, in the last week I feel like ive gotten really massive. Things are suddenly a lot harder for me to do, like bending down to pick stuff up is a real chore now. 

Got really down in the dumps last night after being really uncomfortable in bed and just wailed to my OH at 3am "Im going to *sob* call my consultant tommorrow *cry* and arrange an early C-section *bawlllll*" - I wont, but hit a low point with it last night lol 

Ooo enjoy your scan Inoue! Really intrieged to hear little Reimi's size, especially after my scan yesterday lol!


----------



## Scally

Sarah- Aw hun, how are you feeling today? Its very easy to be emotional in the middle of the night when not sleeping properly! We had a lovely hectic week, very intense with the in laws staying with us in a tiny two bedroomed house! 

Time- I have had a growth spurt too, bending down is a nightmare now! Ooooh how exciting 30 weeks tomorrow! woohoo!

I am going to start the hospital bags this week! Now the in laws have gone I have room! I got the sheets etc out of their wrappings today ready to clean and realised i have bought flat sheets rather than fitted sheets for the pram! pooey! I hate flat sheets! 

x


----------



## time

Haha glad it's not just me Sarah! Really struggling to bend down now and even standing up from sitting down is hard work! Think this means that I may have caught up measurements wise when I get to the midwifes next week.

Found 2 new really small stretch marks on my bum lastnight haha and got all upset that now they're probably going to pop up everywhere!!

Haha ally I hate flat sheets too could you not wrap them back up and exchange them for fitted?!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh take them back Ally, just say you got the wrong ones.

I'm finding it hard to bend too. Went to playgroup this morning and was so hard sitting on the floor and getting up a hundred times every time Amber wanted to do something or take part in the dancing :wacko: I'm shattered now!

Are you having a c-sec Sarah?


----------



## Sarahcake

Im feeling much better today thank you :) After that emo fit I actually fell asleep and feel alright now, I know damn well ringing my consultant and saying 'please just c-section me at like, 37 weeks' would result in a resounding NO anyways so I wouldnt actually call them up. 

Im glad your week went well, I know some people dread in law visits (and rightly so a lot of the time lol) 

Also, Noob question....we need sheets for the pram?! Really? I had no idea about this!! Where can I get them from? lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

It depends what type of pram you have. We didn't need them with our old pram, and our new one has a mattress attached to the base so won't need one again. You might one to lay a muslin cloth down or something though incase baby's sick :)


----------



## Sarahcake

We have a mothercare Spin if that helps at all? Im pretty sure it has a mattress on it, we bought it from a friend, she didnt mention about needing sheets for it :S


----------



## time

I think it's more about keeping it clean easier, my moses basket sheets fit in my sola carrycot so I might use one incase baby is sick its a lot easier to clean, but don't think you need them!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ive just looked at what we got with the pram, and we actually have a fitted sheet to go with so panic over!


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies! Glad youve settled your emotions sarah, I often think im wrong for wanting to evict baby post 37 weeks but id hate to think how id feel at 40 weeks plus.

My growth scan went really well, little madam had her legs closed (again!) but the scan lady still says girl and I clearly saw 3 white lines so im happy with that :). Reimi weighs 3lbs (about 3lb 0.4 if your doing it to the number). Its what I expected so im happy. She is also still head down which was nice to see, lol. We told all family today and weve had great responses to it being a girl (my dad was in tears :haha:) and they all like her name. So pleased :cloud9: x


----------



## Sarahcake

Woohoo!! So pleased for you Inoue :D 3lbs is about right for her age (I think, sure I had an email with that in the info from aptimal or something lol)! So glad the scan went well for you! 

And yay at your family being happy!! Especially about her name, I know you were really worried that they wouldnt be so thats a big weight off your mind I bet.


----------



## Inoue

Yeh, i m so relieved! I was cringing when we went to MIL and Marc told her the name, but she wasnt suprised we were planning a Japanese name and she likes Reimi, she then quizzed me to why id be bothered what other people think :) x


----------



## Sarahcake

Lmao always the way! the people you worry about hating something are always the ones to like it haha!


----------



## Scally

Inoue- thats fantastic your family liked your name, it is beautiful! x


----------



## Inoue

Thanks scally :hugs:. Ready to meet my LO now, not have to wait another 11 weeks. The scan lady kept a hold of her face for a period of time so we saw her blinking with her little hands up next to her face. So cute :cloud9: x


----------



## kellie_w

Wow, lots has happened on here! Just had a quick catch up as I'm wide awake early and little man still asleep.

Inoue, so glad your scan went well, relieved reimi is still a girl and so pleased your family love her name! And they said just what we all said, don't worry about what anyone else thinks!

Sarah, wow Logan is estimated 4Ib! That's brilliant that he is growing so well, and must be a comfort that if he did decide to make a early appearance he will be a good healthy size. I'm thinking you may be first out of all of us!

Lauryn, glad that you are not going to jaywick! Hope you enjoy Yarmouth, when are you going? 

Ally, lovely to hear that you had a lovely weekend and that izzy enjoyed her birthday. Is she enjoying nursery? Have fun getting your hospital bag ready, 9 weeks to I for us, another single figures we are in!

Hi time! Glad to see you are well :flower:

No news from me, I'm just so ready to get this baby out. I'm hurting when I walk, when I bend and when I lift and out of breath so easily. I have also had quite a few very painful braxton hicks, its scaring me as the stronger they are getting, the more I remember the pain of actual contractions :haha:

Xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey Kellie :) you know what, I was a bit like 'eek' at his size, but you make a very good point. If he came earlier then his size would be a helpful factor in him getting better wouldn't it. My friend just had a little boy at 32 weeks and he was 4.2lbs and he's doing amazingly! 

It sucks that your in so much discomfort :( really not a fan of this later stage already. And yeah, like you I just want him out now tbh as its damn uncomfortable. Think I'll be trying ye olde wives tales when I reach term, I dislike the phrase eviction...but that's what I'm gonna attempt! Lol


----------



## Scally

Kellie- u poor thing, 9 weeks seems like such a long time when you are in that much pain! I get to every evening and i feel really achey and had enough and always say how can i put up with 9 weeks of this, then in the morning i wake up ok again! lol

Izzy love pre school, she kept saying on the way down that she didnt want mummy and daddy to leave her, i was so worried, if she cried i would do too! but she got in there, and i said right we are going now and we barely got a kiss! lol

I am sooooo looking forward to doing my bag! 

x


----------



## kellie_w

I'll be right with you Sarah come 38 weeks, the thought of going 2 weeks over, inductions, sweeps, baby getting even bigger... Don't hurt to try and give a little encouragement for baby to come out once they full term IMO. I would rather out earlier than later as I have read the dangers of going over too much. Glad your friends little boy is doing well, is his breathing ok? Scary to think 32 weeks is so close for us.. That's like me or ally giving birth next weekend! Arggg! 

Ally, aww so glad she is ok with being left! Luke will be the same, I can't wait for him to go next year as he needs it! We went past a nursery last week, all the children were playing outside and he had the biggest tantrum cos he wanted to go in with them. I feel awful as I enquired but at £50 a week for 2x5 hour sessions we just can't afford it. what age did you put izzys name down for nursery and school if you don't mind me asking? I keep being told to do it ASAP now he is nearly two.

I had a hormonal breakdown Saturday, we went to a place that does imported and homemade food. They had this amazing looking curry, you just pick a size plastic container and they fill it but don't tell you how much it will be. At £1.99 per 100g I thought it wouldnt be too bad, left oh whilst it was being weighed. He comes over, puts it in the trolley and we look at the price... OH MY GOD £23.16..... For CURRY. We were too embarrassed to take it back... I went out to the car and cried and cried, my hormones kicked in so badly aT the disappointment of wasting so much money when we still have stuff to buy for the baby. Good job I weren't at full term, that may actually have brought on labour from the shock! :haha:


----------



## Scally

Kellie- thats insane for a curry! I cant believe they get away with charging that! No wonder you cried it makes u think of all the things you could have got with that money, especially if you are like us and have to budget so much!

I put Izzys name down for both pre school and school as soon as we moved here in February, and it was close with how many spaces they had left! I have had to book her sessions for next September already! We pay at the moment for her one morning a week, £11 per week it is, she'll increase the sessions gradually when she gets funding in January. We could have waited until she got funding but she is so ready for it! The schools tend to go through the LEA but the one closer to us has a supplementary form/waiting list too and even though the LEA have the final say the school does get input- might be worth looking into if you have a school in mind for Luke? 

Have you looked at the tax credits calculator Kellie? So good that the threshhold goes up with two!

x


----------



## time

Hi everyone!

Hope you're all well! Getting so uncomfortable now but so happy to be 30 weeks soooo feels like a huge milestone and 10 weeks hopefully will go quite quick because we still have so much to prepare!!

You doing your hospital bag today ally? It's so exciting!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Woot! Congrats on 30 weeks Time! Nice milestone to hit, the countdown begins now!


----------



## Scally

Congratulations on 30 weeks time! very exciting! 

I have made a start on both mine and baby's hospital bag, the bags are looking a bit on the small side! lol. 

x


----------



## Inoue

Congratulations in hitting 30 weeks time :happydance:. 

I went into work this morning to try and make an effort with the girls and I had a great time :). They were all crying when I told them its a little girl and they loved her name <3. So over joyed. 

Glad your getting on ok with hospital bag scally, ive got one for me and one for baby but I think I could combine it into one if I really wanted (im not going to ;)). I cant believe how much room fat ass maternity pads take up! :shock: x


----------



## Scally

thats fantastic Inoue!

What size are your bags? I have a small cabin bag for me and baby's in a changing bag, those bloody pads take up sooooo much room! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Kellie, we are off to Yarmouth on Friday hopefully. We haven't booked it yet :wacko: going to do it tomorrow, hopefully the place we are looking at still has available caravans. We both were talking about driving through Jaywick on the way back just to see what it's like :rofl: those reviews are so funny, we feel like we need to see it for ourselves!!

Happy 30 weeks time :yipee: I can't wait to get there, it feels like it's coming up so slowly. Just 8 more days to go though :)

You don't want Logan to come too early Sarah, no matter his size! It won't determine how developed his lungs are. Hopefully we aren't all waiting too long though! I'd be happy with another 38 weeker I think. The thought of going over, especially close to 42 weeks makes me feel funny :wacko: and not in a good way lol!

I still am yet to even think about packing hospital bags. I took 2 holdalls in with me last time, and had far too much! Think I'm just going for the one this time, and might take my changing bag (which is another thing I still need to buy :dohh:). Think I'll start getting all my stuff together next month x


----------



## time

Haha I have a big holdall for me and a changing bag for baby and they are both pretty full! How many maternity pads are you taking? And also how many nappies for baby? So far I have 20 mat pads and 15 nappies, no idea if I'm in the right ballpark haha


----------



## time

Agree lauryn would be happy with 38 weeks although that would mean baby is born on my birthday.. Would be a great present!! The thought of being 42 weeks and having to be induced terrifies me but I just know baby is going to be late!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

If I wasn't induced with Amber I think she definitely would have gone over :wacko: she was determined to stay in! I don't want an induction this time though, so would just like to naturally go in at around 38 weeks. I can always hope (dream!) :haha:

I took around that amount in with me time :thumbup: it was about right, we had to stay in for 3 days though so sent OH home to fetch some more nappies x


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh I know, I really dont want him here before 38 weeks, if I am to be induced, it would be at 38 weeks so I kinda figure there's a reason why they do that then and not earlier. I get mad at the people who post asking how to bring on labor at like 35 weeks lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh me too, that's really silly. I know of a girl who was drinking castor oil dohh::dohh::dohh:) at around 34 weeks. She didn't go into labour early but made herself really ill and distressed the baby :wacko:

Urgh, I just realised if I was to go over until 42 weeks that means I would still have 13 weeks left to go :shock: nooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## time

When is it you're recommended to start taking raspberry leaf tea? Some places I've read 32 weeks, whereas some say 38!! Are any of you going to bother? Those of you on #2, did you last time??


----------



## ttc_lolly

I started taking RLT capsules at 32 weeks time, it's recommended to start taking them earlier as it doesn't induce labour (which is I think a common misconception) but helps to strengthen your uterine muscles and makes the 2nd stage of labour quicker... I think it defintely helped... I was only in labour for 4 hrs 30 mins and the 2nd stage (pushing) only lasted 13 mins! It takes a little while to work its way in to your system and that's why you're supposed to take it earlier rather than later. Not sure if I'll take it again this time though as I read somewhere that if you took it previously and had a short labour it's not advised to do it again :shrug: will do some research on it. Think I might try EPO this time though x


----------



## Inoue

Ive also got a sports holder for baby and a changing bag for me. Ive wrapped up 15 nappies and 20 maternity pads, thats the amount ive seen most people use :thumbup:. 

I need to look into that raspberry leaf stuff, is there a reason why you took capsules instead of drinking tea lolly? X


----------



## ttc_lolly

I hate tea! And someone told me it didn't taste very nice so I imagine I would of probably puked if I'd attempted the tea :rofl: x


----------



## Inoue

Lol, oh right! :haha:. There I was thinking it was due to a swatty medical reason! Is there a certain amount were supposed to not exceed? Kind of like two cups a day or one tablet? X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Haha no, I'm just odd and don't like tea. Bleurghh :sick:

If I remember rightly, most of us did it like this; 

one cup (or teabag) per day at 32 weeks
34 weeks = 2 cups
36 weeks = 3 cups
38 weeks = 4 cups per day

But it's up to you really, I don't think you should exceed 4 cups a day though. Capsules, you aren't supposed to take more than 3 a day so I slowly built up to taking 3 a day from around 36 or 37 weeks x


----------



## Sarahcake

Think ill be giving this a try myself, but will be defo using the capsules. A lot of people I know drank the tea and said it was god awful tasting lol I really cannot tolerate anything that tastes that bad so just choking it down isn't really an option for me, it would just make a return journey!

Still not sure if im to be induced (will find out at 36 weeks) but I guess that it cant do any harm to take it anyways, every little helps.


----------



## Scally

I took raspberry leaf capsules last time, my labour progressed very well and quickly until she got stuck! I was wanting to use it this time as I heard it can help with a c section too, but i cant as I have had a c section before.

i put in a pack of nappies- think i might take some out that will free it up a bit! 

x


----------



## Scally

Lauryn- hope you get Yarmouth booked and have a great time! Might be fun to drive through Jaywick on your way back, it starts off ok and then gets worse finishing with the caravan park! lol

x


----------



## Sarahcake

This Jaywick sounds very much like my home town of Plymouth haha! Alright, until you drive past a certain point :S 

Im itching to do my hospital bags now, but I still dont have a hospital bag lol May pack a suitcase and then repack a bag once I get one lol


----------



## Inoue

Lol, whats the hold up on getting a bag sarah! Id pretend to pack my bag untill you get your main bag ;). 

Yeh id take a few nappies out scally, you 'may' need more than 15 but the hospital shops sell them huggies with a bit cut out for belly button for a fair price.

Thanks for info list lolly :thumbup:. I like my herbal tea so I may give it ago at 32 weeks then increase as and when. If I find the tea rank, do you get the tablets from Holland and Barrett? X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Ally, I hope so too! The park we wanted to go to has sold out :wacko: looking at other places in Yarmouth now and if no joy there, we'll look at places in Kent. Damn you Jaywick!! :brat:


----------



## Inoue

Have you tried caister lolly? There are two sister parks next to each other with 'haven' x


----------



## Sarahcake

Woot! 30 weeks, let the countdown begin!!....later, I'm going back to bed lol


----------



## Inoue

Happy 30 weeks sarah!!!!! :wohoo:

Now off back to bed! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

I haven't Inoue, will check that out now. Thank you!

Happy 30 weeks Sarah, and happy 29 to meeeee :wohoo: I'm going to celebrate by cleaning and trying to find us a weekend break for tomorrow :wacko: lol x


----------



## Inoue

Happy 29 weeks lolly!! :happydance:

Haven caister seems to have something to offer to all and its only 5 mins drive from yarmouth. Id be suprised if they didn't have last minutes spaces x


----------



## Sarahcake

Annnnd im awake...ish. The coffee....it does nothing!

Thank you guys :D On the home stretch now! Happy 29 weeks to you Lauryn! Oooo a weekend break for this weekend? Thats pushing it a little isnt it? Be interested to see what you can come up with though!


----------



## Scally

Happy 30 weeks Sarah! And 29 lolly!!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you hun :) Hows thigns with you?


----------



## time

Happy 29 weeks lauryn and 30 weeks Sarah!! Woke up achey and huge this morning I think I had an overnight growth spurt and baby is really pushing on. Everything today!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you hun! I know what you mean about the sudden growth spurt, I think the same happened to me last week! Woke up like ughhhh im suddenly massive, what the hell?! lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

I looked up Caister Inoue, and looks lovely but a bit too pricey - £370 for this weekend :shock: we have booked with Pontins in Suffolk instead. Looks pretty good and the circus is there on Saturday which DD will love :) only £138 too so bargain!

Anyone else feeling a bit sore/achey ''downstairs''!? I am, only when sat on the toilet doing a pee though :rofl: it feels like it could be pressure, but I think I'm carrying quite high so god knows!


----------



## Scally

Oooooh where in Suffolk? 

I get that most definitely, it sometimes feels that baby is just going to drop out! lol x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I get that too, its normal to me now but it worried me at first.


----------



## time

Oh glad that's not just me!! When I first got it I thought baby was going to come there and then haha


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah it does feel like that doesnt it! Odd sensation!


----------



## Inoue

Wow, Caister has got expencive! Glad youve got something sorted though :)

I also have that heavy feeling when on loo :haha:. Not everytime but every now and again i wonder if shes going to fall out into the toilet! Is anyone also prodding there LO when it suddenly occurs that you havent felt them in a few hours? lol. Im sat here thinking i havent felt her in 2 hours so i need to go and prod her... what a cruel mummy :rofl: x


----------



## Sarahcake

Inoue said:


> Wow, Caister has got expencive! Glad youve got something sorted though :)
> 
> I also have that heavy feeling when on loo :haha:. Not everytime but every now and again i wonder if shes going to fall out into the toilet! Is anyone also prodding there LO when it suddenly occurs that you havent felt them in a few hours? lol. Im sat here thinking i havent felt her in 2 hours so i need to go and prod her... what a cruel mummy :rofl: x

I may or may not have just this second prodded little man into action...lol Ill join you with the cruel mummy status haha!


----------



## Inoue

Sarahcake said:


> *I may *or may nothave just this second prodded little man into action...lol Ill join you with the cruel mummy status haha!

That bolded bit seems more appropriate to this sentence :rofl:. Off now to make Reimi squirm, lol x


----------



## Sarahcake

Damn, ive been busted lol

I always thought that I would worry less about him once I could feel his movements but nope...its come with a load of its own worries!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad I'm not the only one with the weird achey noonie :haha: It does feel like she might just fall out in the toilet bowl! Doing a Sonia Jackson :rofl:

Ally, we are off to Pontins Pakefield. Reviews sound mixed, more good than bad so that's ok! Nothing like those of Martello Beach :lol: I'm really looking forward to it now, bit of a drive though but I might just sleep all the way there whilst OH drives!

time - was it you who also applied for MA? Just to let you know I heard back from them today to say how much I'll be getting :yipee: took a day under 3 weeks so not to bad. Have you heard back yet? x


----------



## time

Hi lauryn yeah it was me! Been about 3/4 weeks now so hopefully won't be too much longer! Did you get as much as you hoped? I don't know how strict they are! Also don't know when they start paying it as I'm still at work and they didn't ask on the form when I plan on working until :s


----------



## ttc_lolly

I got more than I expected so was a nice bonus! The letter you'll receive will tell you how much you'll get and there's a slip to send back to let them know when you intend to go on maternity leave (or if you already have) and when you want payments to commence x


----------



## time

Ah that's brilliant thanks lauryn!

And glad you got more what a nice surprise!


----------



## Scally

I got my MA form back this week too! mine took 4 weeks. I am trying to work out the wording on the back about how to fill the form in and the sentences are awful, cannot work out what its trying to say at all! x

Lauryn- sounds lovely, hope you have a great time! When are you giving up work?

I have had a big debate with my OH about when to give up work, even though i only work one day a week it seriously kills me- 8 hours on my feet, next to no toilet breaks, stocking up cleaning etc. He wants me to finish beginning of Oct, I wanted to work until D day so we are coming up with a compromise of the middle of October- do u think thats reasonable of me to ask of the boss? It means i have three saturdays off before c section? 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's more than reasonable Ally, I'd probably go earlier but that's just me (I'm lazy :haha:)! I've already finished work, my OH got a new job which paid a lot more than his old job + my part time work combined, and buggered up our childcare so I had to hand my notice in. Wasn't planning on going back after bubs anyway so I didn't mind too much :lol: what do you do? I'm also doing open uni, but I don't seem to be getting much done nowadays as all we ever do is go to playgroups, meet friends and sleep!


----------



## time

I think that's perfectly reasonable ally! I wouldn't work any longer than you have to especially stood for 8 hours that's not good! Have a nice relaxing before baby comes :)

Happy 31 weeks!! Time is going far too quick eeek


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I can't see any issues with that at all ally tbh, it's not like your going off months in advance or anything.


----------



## Scally

Thank you ladies! I worry as there arent many people that work there but others keep saying to take what i am entitled to! 

Hows your days been?

I have bought a few more bits for my hospital bag today aswell as a nightshirt for breastfeeding afterwards for £5 in Marks and Spencers outlet reduced from £20! 

x


----------



## time

I went a bit mad on Tesco online today! They have the most gorgeous baby clothes in at the moment and SO cheap!! Got a load of outfits, mainly leggings and tops and a few more vests, and got myself some dark colored pj's for hospital and some leggings cos I know I'll be living in them once baby's born! 

Now I need to get some cost slipper socks for hospital! May hit primary tomorrow


----------



## time

Is baby really 16/17" long now?!?! Just looked at that on a tape measure and it is HUGE!!!


----------



## Inoue

What a day so far! Just about ready to go to antenatal class and when I was getting changed, I had a 'bloody show' :shock:. Phoned up L&D and midwife said just to monitor it, if in pain or lose waters then im to phone back. Wish I was so chilled out about it like she was!!! :growlmad: x


----------



## time

Omg inoue how scary! Hopefully baby stays put for the time being, keeping everything crossed for you, keep us updated! X


----------



## Inoue

Will do time :hugs:. I phoned them back and said ive had nothing since so there happy for me to stay at home. Im not to worried now, I kind of had it in my head I would have a premmy but not quite this early! Lol. It was only a small(ish) amount so im hoping I can keep going for some time yet. Midwifes didnt seem to concerned so guess its not that big a deal :shrug: x


----------



## kellie_w

I posted on your other post inoue, so worried for you. I'm sure I have read its common to start losing bits of plug, and that it just rebuilds itself. Hope this turns out to be nothing. Little lady still has at least 7 weeks before we want to see her! Xxx


----------



## Inoue

Thanks Kellie, just seen your other post :hugs:. Reimi is kicking off like mad so she must be ok in there, just dont like the thought of my plug dismantling this early. Every week now will be a milestone ;) x


----------



## Scally

Inoue- Oh my gosh how scary! I cannot believe she was so complacent about it? Anymore of it and demand to be checked! And Reimi stay in there for a little long little lady!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Eek that must have been a scary thing to see :s hopefully you don't get any more but please don't hesitate to get your backside up there if you are worried or see more. Make sure you keep us updated please!


----------



## ttc_lolly

It's quite normal to lose bits as it does regenerate but it must have been a shock for you to see some so soon! :hugs: definitely keep an eye on it and get checked out if you are at all worried Inoue.

We made it to Pontins, and having a fab time so far. We've been doing so much that I've been exhausted :sleep: my hips and pelvis are started really hurting from all the walking, so I'm now walking around like I've pooed my pants! Nice :rofl:


----------



## Inoue

Thanks for the well wishes everyone :friends:. Ive had quite a few BH but its not cramping me up. Im glad to hear the plug can re grow lolly, think it was just coz it was streaked with blood I thought labour was imminent. Well, at least I wont be doing the gardening anymore! ;)

Glad you got to pointis ok lolly, not a great look if it looks like youve layed a log but nevermind :haha:. Enjoy yourself! Xx


----------



## kellie_w

GLad to see all is ok inoue, it was horrible to see that post with your name underneath. 

Also glad to see you are having a good time Lauryn, loved the picture of amber on a donkey in Yarmouth! 

There is so many pages on this thread now I don't want to go through searching, but who was it that had chest pains? I have been so poorly since last night with a sickness bug, (thanks to my oh giving it to me!) my stomach keeps feeling like contraction pains and my chest keeps hurting so bad. I don't know if it's just pain from being sick but the chest pain is scaring me and now accompanied by extreme heartburn :( Olly is kicking like mad though, so least I know he is ok which is my priority. 

Hope you all have had a better weekend xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Ohhhh I moved up a box! 1 more to go! X


----------



## Inoue

Hi kellie! It was me with me chest problem, ended up in L&D that night. Mine felt like an elephant was sitting on my chest, horrible :(. At the time, I couldn't quite tell if it was my heart or my lungs that were causing the problems. Whatal about you? Can you locate where the pain is? X


----------



## Scally

You poor thing Kellie! Sickness is so horrible, sounds like it could be the heartburn etc, can you tolerate rennies or anything? You could have pulled a few muscles too, they are so much easier to hurt now! I do hope you feel better soon, really felt for you when i saw your facebook status.
Yay for moving up a box, cant believe its just one more to go! woohoo!

x


----------



## kellie_w

Hi ally and inoue :hugs:

The pain is definitely in my chest, it kind of radiates right through to my back and shoulders, it just keeps coming and going and feels so damn horrible and it makes my temperature go up. I guess it could be from being sick but on the other hand it started last night before I had been sick so I don't know. I just hope a good nights sleep (I can hope!) will ease all the aches. I'm just glad the stomach pain has gone, poor dh was timing then incase. Be warned though girls, this bug seems to be spreading so quick, some of my family I was with Friday have come down with it today too x


----------



## Inoue

Sounds awful Kellie :(. Guess all you can do is try and get some sleep. I wasnt able to sleep or get comfy at all with my chest pain, thats when you know you need to phone up hospital. Fingers crossed it clears up tomorrow :hugs: x


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh Kellie :( That sounds proper shite for you. Chest pains, whilst most are harmless, some can be more serious. If you find yourself getting really worried, please pop down to A+E or something, they are there to help. Really hope this just sods off for you overnight, hugs for you x


----------



## Scally

Hope you had a good nights sleep Kellie, if you have your chest pains today definitely get yourself to a and e! 

Hows everyone? 

My SIL is having her baby tomorrow (scheduled c section) and this is her last day, wonder what she'll do? Made me think about what i would want to do the day before mine! Sarah, what do you think u'll do the day before your induction? To the others if you knew which day what would you do the day before? 
I think rest rest rest, but it'll be more like cleaning and panicking! haha!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo best of luck to your SIL today Ally! How exciting! Makes you realise that we're not actually that far away from that, I'm expecting my child very soon, stage at all! 

I would love to say ill spend some quality time with Neil, go see a film, go out for dinner that kind of thing but I know that in reality, I'll be checking every square inch of this place to see if we're ready, double checking all of our supplies and equipment and likely repacking mine and Logan's hospital bags for the 100th time!


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you for your messages, feeling so much better today and have gone mad cleaning and disinfecting the whole house. My niece and brother in law have it now, they came over from Ireland to buy my car and drive it home, thy were ment to be shopping in the Trafford centre before sailing tomorrow... I feel so bad as we have ruined that for them. And now my mum has hurt her shoulder and currently waiting to be seen in hospital so I guess I'll be looking after her now. It's going to be one of those weeks again! 

Wow, if I knew the day I was giving birth I would clean like mad, food shop to fill my cupboards and freezer and then get Luke asleep early and make the most of a final nights sleep. I can't believe how close it is now, 61 days.... Arggggggg! 

Is anyone else getting really uncomfortable movements now? Some are so big they actually take my breath away! Are all your hospital bags done now? X


----------



## time

Aww Kellie hope you're feeling a lot better, I always feel terrible passing my bugs on but it can't be helped sometimes! I'm constantly hand sanitizing at the moment with handling money all day it's so gross I'm such a clean freak!!

I'd definitely spend my last day cleaning..the nesting has begun already haha! 

I got my ma letter through finally! They have offered me the full amount for 40 weeks which is just amazing as I did not expect it at all! Just wondering though, how do they monitor whether you are working or not when you are self employed? Doesn't really make a lot of sense to me!

My hospital bag is almost finished now, awaiting a delivery of some black Cosy pj's from Tesco, then it's just things like going home clothes and makeup which I will have to grab on the way out the door as I'll be using them up until Labour day!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Cheers Kellie, she loved the donkeys! On our way home now, back to reality :( boooo! Probably for the best - spent an absolute fortune! Oooops!

Glad you're feeling better :hugs: is your chest ok now? Keep an eye on it and make sure you haven't hurt any ribs or muscles, I'm sure all the squished up organs making your rib cage expand plus all the coughing can't feel great :(

No hospital bag here! Not doing mine until next month. I don't even have anything to go in it yet!

Hope everyone had lovely weekends xx


----------



## Scally

Lauryn- glad u had a good time! 

Time- Yay for your MA, as far as i know you can actually stop working but as long as you were employed for those test periods you can still get it! I kind of want my boss to sack me now so then i can get the whole 9 months rather than going back after 2!

Kellie- Glad you are feeling better, passing round bugs really cant be helped. I am the same as Time I am constantly sanitising my hands in the shop and when i go out and about- I am a freak too! Especially after going to a cashpoint, i never forget reading about how many germs they find on those things!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Glad that you are feeling better now Kellie, those types of bugs are crap enough without having to contend with pregnancy also :(

Lauryn, I saw that Amber loved the donkey ride! She looks so happy in the pic you put on Facebook, glad you had a great time! 

Time, Gratz on your success with MA! I hear they can be a bit of an arse to apply to and actually sort things :( 

Hospital bag still isnt even bought, let alone packed! I want to do it ASAP but Neil is like, ohhh we have plenty of time left yet 0_0 

Not sure whats up with me the last few days but I am increasingly tired, sleeping for a few hours during the day now which is something I never really do unless im properly poorly. To top it off my hands and arms are so itchy but I cant see a cause, there's no rashes or marks besides the ones im giving myself by scratching it. Sounds daft but it feels like its under my skin, like there's tiny microscopic spiders crawling around beneeth the surface....I sound insane but thats the only real way I can describe it. Hope it sods off soon as its getting proper uncomfortable :(


----------



## Scally

Sarah- have you spoken to your MW about the itching? Please do as i know it can be a sign of something serious- there is a thread on it at the top of the 3rd trimester page- it could just be itching but i know they take it seriously.

Kellie- what you were saying about the kicks/movements- i am getting some blooming painful kicks in the bladder and other internal organs! lol

I am trying to work out when to get the pram out of the loft- i want to still clean the chassis and make sure its all ready, but i dont want it hanging around the house for too long as its going to take up sooooo much room! 
x


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies :hi:. Glad your feeling better kellie :hugs:

Im having a rubbish day, I always take mum and nan shopping on a Monday (they cant drive) and after 2hours (was walking down the isles at Morrisons) I was nearly doubling over in pain, mainly from the top of the bump. Started worrying esp after losing part if my plug but kept plodding on, then when waiting for nan, I had to leave my trolly and run to the toilet and had (TMI) mass diarrhea :cry:. Mum started freaking out so got home quick and layed down, now no more cramps but still pooping :(. So fed up with this xxx


----------



## Scally

Inoue- oh my god lady! I would say phone your MW, but she is bloody useless! You poor thing, you really need to take it easy and hope its something you ate rather than the "clear out". Any cramps or anything get yourself to L&D and demand they take a look at you!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ally, My OH thinks its nothing right now, ive read that thread and those are my concerns tbh. I have midwife next monday so he's said to see if I can just hold on until then. Will give it a shot but if it gets worse Ill be ringing antenatal day unit weather he likes it or not. Think he thinks im being a little bit of a hypercondriac with pregnancy things lol 

Inoue, that sounds awful...have you tried to speak to a midwife? Try and rest up and get plenty of fluids down you, replace some that your loosing by having the diarrhoea, hugs for you.


----------



## ttc_lolly

time - yay on the MA! Nice surprise when you get more than you expected isn't it!? I though if anything, they'd try do me out of money :haha: not sure how they monitor you don't work within that 40 weeks actually... I suppose they trust for you to be honest!? Not sure if they check taxes and NI paid etc just incase though?

Awww inoue, take it easy hun :hugs: no advice on the bowel issues, as I've had it all throughout this pregnancy pretty much and nothing has helped. Speak to your MW if you are at all concerned though. Same for you too Sarah. I know some itching is normal but if it's unbearable and all over, that doesn't sound too good :flower: x


----------



## Scally

Sarah- honestly i would go and see your MW thats what they are there for, and then they can test you to rule out anything serious, itching is the first sign you dont want to get to the other signs. Please go, and give your OH a kick from me if he protests! lol

x


----------



## Inoue

Thanks all :hugs:. It just seems to be all these signs hitting me in the face when im swearing black and blue that ill make it to full term. All pain gone when im laying down, im a little tender in bump when moving around. Will deff go to L&D if cramps start again, just wierd as I thought Labour pains are like period pains v low down, my pain is more tightening at top of bump :shrug: x


----------



## time

Glad you had a good time lauryn! Keep meaning to book a weekend away but something else always seems to crop up!

I would speak to your midwife about the itching Sarah it may be just sensitive skin which a lot of women get during pregnancy but it can also be linked to serious problems, although normally its all over. Could you maybe be allergic to some new hand cream/washing up liquid? Fairy washing up liquid makes me itch like mad!!

Wish I had waited longer to get our pram ally haha its in baby's room but just collecting dust so I've covered it up with a sheet!!

Hope the bad tummy passes inoue, hopefully just coincidence after losing some plug but rest up and get lots of fluids! I find walking round for more than about half an hour far too much work nowadays haha!


----------



## Sarahcake

Gonna give it tonight, do all the stupid crap that he is suggesting just so ive done it - he recons calamine lotion will stop it magically.... doesn't seem to understand that ive been a health care assistant for 5 years and know some things about rashes and medication...sure calamine will work on a rash...but if there's no rash there, then what? lol

Ill not leave it though, midwife's will be phoned tomorrow for sure.

Time: Sorry think we posted at the same time! The itching has come from nowhere and weve not really changed anything that we use home here :S Has always been fairy and the same handwash and things. The itching starts at my hands and works its way up to the top of my arms, I can feel the same tingly itching is about to start sensation in my shins now :S


----------



## time

Think I must have been out of action when people added on Facebook, mine is here:

https://www.facebook.com/natalie.horner.9?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## time

Oh no Sarah that doesn't sound good! Best to be safe and get checked out I would say x


----------



## Sarahcake

You have a friend request from me :) 
Ive had loads of friends just get hold of me and tell me the same so I think im going to try and ring someone. Id have thought the bloods taken at 28 weeks would have picked anything untoward up though :S


----------



## Scally

I think they test for something different if you have itching, please keep us updated, i do think u need to demand to speak to someone.
Time- u have a friend request from me too! x


----------



## time

Some things can happen very suddenly though can't they? Thanks Sarah!

Pre warning I don't use Facebook an awful lot haha! Very boring!


----------



## Sarahcake

Pre warning, my feed has a lot of spam on it from work, I have to publicise things put up on the site so I have RSS feeds going, its quiet right now but it can get busier lol So apologies in advance for that!!

Gonna speak to the OH again,think I need to call someone...for my own peace of mind if anything.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Is there a reason you think you'll go before full term Inoue? Sorry if you've mentioned this before, I must have missed it.

I'll add you now time (or Natalie :haha:).

Yep defo go get checked out Sarah, if it's nothing then at least you'll have your mind put at ease x


----------



## Sarahcake

Reet, tried to contact the midwife - cant get through (hurrah) so ive made an appointment with the doctors for Wednesday (earliest I could get in) however if its any worse tommorrow morning, then im ringing the day unit first thing and taking myself up there :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good plan :thumbup: x


----------



## Sarahcake

Slightly TMI... colostrum can come out clear to begin with yeah? 
I just had a pain in my left nipple, looked to see what it was and yeah...clear liquid oozing out...that was a bit odd to see!


----------



## Scally

Sarah- how are you doing this morning? Hows the itching going?

Inoue- how are you doing? hows the upset tummy? pains?

Kellie- how are you feeling now? 

x


----------



## Inoue

Hi scally! Im doing ok now thanks. My temperature was all over the place by late pm y'day so think I caught a 24h chill bug. Bodily functions all back to normal now, still get mild stomach pains but at least im eating now. Taking everything easy from now on, hate taking a seat back but I think its finally hit me im not as fit as I was pre-pregnancy :). 

Feel so shit just coming on here and seem to be talking about myself all the time. I really dont mean to sound selfish :(. I have no idea what pregnancy is like and I have no other friends to talk to. Hope everyone elce is doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sarah, yes colostrum is clear to start off with :thumbup: strange when it starts leaking isn't it!?!

Awww inoue don't be silly :hugs: we were all like that first time, some of us still worry about every little thing 2nd, 3rd and 4 th times round too! It's the unknown, plus you're growing your precious little person, so it's natural to worry and want to make sure everything's going ok! Is there a reason that you think you won't reach full term? (sorry if you'd already mentioned it, I must've missed the post :flower:)


----------



## Scally

Inoue- huge hugs, glad you are feeling better! I think you do need to slow down a little! You are not being selfish at all, we are here for you to share your worries and sometimes alarming symptoms! Its nice to talk to people who are at the same stage of pregnancy to find out whats normal and whats not, I have found so much help on this little thread alone.

x


----------



## Scally

My god my SIL has gone to the hospital for her c section today, and i am climbing the walls! I was so nervous last night i didnt sleep, dont know what I'll be like when its my turn! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Bless, you all so nice :flow:. I just have an instinct that I wont make 40 weeks, I have never had success with pregnancies, only heartache so im guessing 'something' has got to go wrong and at this stage its pre-term labour. Things just add up, I was in L&D at 21 weeks with contractions but thankfully they settled, now ive had my bloody show, then had diarrhea (turns out to be a bug). I pray and quite confident ill make it to 37 weeks but others around me (parents) are giving me two weeks max :/. Anyway, im going to prove them wrong ;).

All the best to your SIL scally, how emotional! Your turn next! X


----------



## Sarahcake

The itching seems to be much better today thank you :) not woken up looking like wolverine had attacked me with his claws over night so that's a bonus :) 

Ally, best of luck to your SIL today! Must be nerve wracking knowin your not far from it being your turn! 2 friends of mine had their babies last night, I'm now insanely jealous haha! 

Inoue, please don't worry about what you have said :) were all here as support, I'm the same as you, never done this before either so I've no idea what's normal and what isn't and it does make you worry doesn't it. But honestly please don't feel bad for coming on here and sharing your concerns with us, your not being selfish in the slightest <3


----------



## time

Glad everyone's feeling better today! 
Good luck to your silver today ally, must be strange knowing when baby is coming rather than awaiting Labour!!

Hubby painted most of baby's room yesterday and it's all starting to come together so I'm less stressed about not having long left now! September's has flown by so far and it's gonna be scary once we hit October! 

Anybody have appointments this week? My midwife 31 wk appt. Is Friday!


----------



## Scally

Thats good Sarah! Glad its stopped!

Time- yay for the baby's room coming together!

She has had a boy!!!!!! 9lb 4oz!!!!!!! All the newborn clothes are pretty useless now! lol. I am sooooooo excited!!!!! I want cuddles but won't be going to see them in Gloucester until beginning of October! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooooo how exciting sorting the babys room!! Im so desperate to do that but we dont know if were going to be offered another place soon so will be a waste if we are! 

No appointments this week for me, my 31 week appointment with the MW is on monday :)

Edit: Just seen your exciting news Ally!! Awww how lovely for her and you all! Congratulations on the newest member of your family! Hope recovery is nice and swift for her x


----------



## Scally

No appointments for me either until 34 weeks, would like to know how the fundal height etc is going but no luck!

Ooooh i have had a letter through for the flu vaccination, they are offering it to me in October, but i'm really not keen, what are you guys going to do? 

x


----------



## time

Aww yay hope him and mummy are doing well! Is it her first? What a little chunk!! 

We wanted to put our house on the market but don't want To be between houses/ rushing a sale through when I'm pregnant! Will wait until next year now!


----------



## time

Will let you know on Friday how my fundal height is catching up!

If they offer me the flu vaccine I'm not going to go for it, really not keen on the idea so going to steer clear!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ive got an appointment for my flu vaccine the 2nd of October, I have it every year as I have Asthma but I cant say im overly keen on getting it this year. I dont know enough about the effects on pregnant women and their babies to be comfortable with it. 

The receptionist practically bullied me into making the appointment so I just took it, but I think im going to ask my midwife when I see her monday, see what she thinks about it.


----------



## Inoue

Congrats to your SIL scally :happydance:

I have my 31 week appt next Tuesday, guess they will ask ke then about the flu jab. Im so torn on whether to have it or not, I can see the benefits as this little bug had me immobilized in bed, god knows what flu would do, but then again; I think ive had flu once in my life :wacko:. My SIL had the flu shot and so did my friend, there all ok (as is baby). But then that friend had a shot at 20 weeks and she lost it at 22w, there was a possible link between the two but not conclusive. As I said, she had the shot with the next pregnancy (in 3rd tri) and her beautiful daughter is fine :). Sorry I cant answer yes or no scally, but I think its safer to have it done now were in the 3rd tri if you wanted it done at all. I think I may avoid it x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats auntie Ally! He's a good weight bless him :) 

I'm not having the flu jab x


----------



## Sarahcake

So it looks like most here are swaying toward no for the jab then? Ill ask my midwife monday and shall share what she has to say about it.


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies!!

I'm back, have missed all of your chats, just been catching up!

I asked my midwife and she said definitely get the jab, so I've got mine booked in but still not sure.. 

I had my GTT yesterday, it was absolutely fine actually even though I was dreading it, didn't even feel that hungry while waiting but I think that was because I had my sister with me, she's just got engaged so we were scouring wedding magazines  The MW also very kindly felt baby and listened it to check all was good after holiday and flying, HB was 144 and baby is still head down, all is good! 

How have all you ladies been? have I missed anything major?

I'm really busy with work this week, but need to get my hospital bag sorted, think I will feel better once it's done, and sorting nursery next weekend. 

Also - got a new kitten yesterday, Darcy, she is chocolate tortie burmese cross and totally cute, 11 weeks, but tiny still! xx


----------



## Inoue

Nice to see you pops, happy 30 weeks btw! :)

I think most people I know on BNB are declining the flu shot, even though all midwifes seem to push it on people. I haven't heard a midwife say 'not to have it' before so I half expect a confrontation when I say id rather leave it x


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey Pops!

Glad your GTT went well and nice of them to have a quick check over of baby too as they arnt obliged to do it at that appointment :) Hope you had an amazing holiday too! 

Awwww kitty! Im a massive lover of cats, I have 4 myself cant imagine not having them around now. 

As for hospital bag, im sick of sitting here wanting it done, this weekend me and my OH WILL be going into town weather he likes it or not and we WILL be sorting this out! lol


----------



## Inoue

Lol, give your OH a kick up the ass sarah! I loved doing my hospital bag, was even tinkering with it today :haha:. I looked on third tri forum and people have packed there OH a pair of boxers (?), ive now packed him one as it seems the norm :shrug:. Are you ladies packing a pair ot trousers for yourself or are you just hoping you have your jeans on when you go into labour? X


----------



## Sarahcake

Packed boxers for their other half? I had no idea people did that? Is that incase they poop themselves at what is going on or something? lol 

Im thinking of packing leggings rather than trousers. I have big black stretchy ones and a maxidress to go over it, also in black (sounds morbid as hell right lol) - all my jeans are light coloured and im paranoid as hell about blood leakage...im awful for it when I have my period, so paranoid so I dont want to deal with that after birth too.


----------



## Inoue

Lol. I have NO idea why they need boxers, incase you squeeze there hand to hard? :wacko:. Think ill also pack some leggings and a smok top, jeans take up so much room x


----------



## time

I'm gonna just pack some leggings and a couple of baggy smock tops, just want something comfy to come home in! 

Yeah most of the lists I've seen say to pack hubby a time shirt and pants just incase you are there a while and he doesn't want to leave you to go home, but we live so close to the hospital im not gonna bother!


----------



## time

And welcome back pops! Hope you had a lovely time and happy 30 weeks


----------



## ttc_lolly

Welcome back pops! We got a kitten back in June, and she's a total nightmare :haha: she's so naughty! We love her though, I'm just hoping she calms down and soon!

I won't be packing OH anything :haha: I'll pack snacks for the both of us, and he'll have his iPhone on him for entertainment anyway, but he won't be able to stay overnight at hospital with me (that's if I go into labour overnight, or need to stay more than a night) so he can go home and change! I'll pack a pair of leggings probably, or just go home in what I came in wearing x


----------



## Sarahcake

We live like 10 mins from the hospital so he can go home and get himself some clothes if needs be, but I dont think partners are allowed to stay at my hospital at all so I dont expect ill be needing things for him at all really, besides things to keep him entertained during labour, the quiet parts that is!


----------



## Scally

Good morning!

Happy 30 weeks Pops and welcome back!

The only thing we packed for my OH when i went into labour was a t shirt and deodrant.

Oh my god what a day yesterday my SIL had her baby boy by c section in the morning, and my friend went into labour and had her baby girl in the eve! 

Now to go shopping!!!!!
x


----------



## Sarahcake

Wow babies every where around you right now ally! Congrats to your friend on her new girlie :) 

Lazy day for me today, energy is at an all time low so I'm just gonna chill out and relax today :D nobody's coming over, I have to go nowhere so today, I shan't be leaving my Pj's and will be eating tasty things and watching some terrible day time telly :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww congrats to your friend Ally :) 

Lazy(ish) day for me too! Got some housework to do, and going to start sorting out baby's clothes and might wash a few bits x


----------



## time

Aww babies everywhere ally! Because I'm only 23 there's not many people I know with children which is sad but then again none of them are married or own a house like us etc so I guess I just have to wait for all my friends to catch up..Would just be nice to have someone else in my situation!

Lazy days sound good that'll be me at the weekend as I have fri, Sat sun off!


----------



## kellie_w

I can finally post! I wrote a long reply yesterday, and Luke kindly came along, snatched the iPad, caught the back button and deleted the whole post I took ages writing! I now have him sat at the table eating a ice lolly so I can say hi! Glad to see everyone is better, my whole family now have either had or have the sickness bug, never known anything like it. I'm feeling the lazy day today, I have zero energy despite currently sleeping quite well Inbetween wees, my legs are aching like mad, and I wish I could just curl up and sleep sleep and sleep. But I have empty cupboards, baby clothes waiting to be washed (been given 3 bin bags full of baby clothes!) a party to prepare for, a house to clean, presents to be put together and wrapped and a wardrobe to assemble. 

What are you all doing about clothes now the temperature is dropping? I really don't want to spend out on any more maternity clothes for the sake of 8 weeks but it really is getting cooler and we are off to great Yarmouth for 3 days next week which I'm sure will be freezing! Is there anywhere that does reasonable priced clothes? 

Hope you are all well! Does anyone ever hear anything from lambchops? She hasn't posted about the twins for ages x


----------



## time

I am the same Kellie, went to h and m on Saturday and got some baggy tops pretty reasonable and will just wear them over leggings with boots now it's chilly! Probably won't be getting anymore maternity clothes now if I can help it! I think the best thing to do now is layer up with wooly jumpers etc, primary have loads in now! Over leggings!


----------



## time

*primark. Damn ipad!


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh god, that bug really has spread like wildfire hasn't it. Are you feeling better from it though? Besides the tiredness that is. Nice haul on the clothes you were given! That's loads! 

Maternity clothes wise, Ive only really needed to buy maternity jeans so far so I don't really want to spend out on things now with like 9 weeks to go (ish). Im a big girl anyways, so pretty much all of my clothes are on the larger side so I plan to just continue with those and layer up for warmth. 

As for cheap bits and pieces, may be worth a trip into Primark and H&M like Time suggested, may not neccesarily get maternity stuff, but you should be able to find some tops and jumpers and things in bigger sizes to what you wear normally? Maybe even Matalan too saying that.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I got a few good maternity bits for dirt cheap on eBay Kellie, so maybe look there? I practically live in huge jumpers and cardis during the winter anyway and should be able to continue squeezing in to all my old ones for now!

Oooh are you doing a big party for Luke? Amber's birthday is next thursday and we are taking her out for the day, but on Saturday having a small tea party at granny's (no clearing up for me :yipee:). I did want to do a party at the soft play centre but I don't think I would of had the energy for that so thankfully I didn't book it! x


----------



## pops23

Good point, haven't heard from lambchop for ages!!

I don't want to buy any more maternity clothes either, Think I will get one pair of jeans and then rock out leggings, tops and big cardies through the cold weather. Definitely can't be bothered to invest in a winter maternity coat for the sake of a few weeks. 

Can someone pleeeeease send me a hospital bag list, I feel like I should do mine seeing as you are all so organised!!

also can anyone recommend sterlisier/ bottles? There is so much option!

Finally, anyone elses ankles massive today??

Happy Birthdays to Luke and Amber!xx


----------



## time

Think I posted my hospital list on this thread quite a few pages back but I don't know if you can be bothered to try find haha! 
Definitely not buying a maternity coat mine will definitely still fit me!

I got the tommee tippee closer to nature starter set which was amazing value on sale at babies r us for about £50 and it seems good, I've only heard good views of tommee tippee!


----------



## Sarahcake

I actually bought the same set! Was £60 from Amazon. 
I plan to BF but figured well, if I cant do that for whatever reason (supply issues, my medication affecting things etc) then at least I have everything I need at home so I can pick up bottle feeding asap. 

And if I do succeed with BF, then great! I can just try and sell the set :)


----------



## kellie_w

I think leggings and big jumpers will be the way forward, I'll look in h&m and primark, I want to lose weight but I guess with Christmas not far after birth I'll be waiting til the new year so will still continue to need bigger clothes! 

My hospital bag consists of: 

For me: 3 sets pj's, nighty to give birth in, 2 packs maternity pads, 10 pairs cheap big knickers, breast pads, wash stuff, contact lenses, glasses, phone charger, still lucozade, going home outfit.

For oliver: 4 vests, 4 baby grows, 1 pack nappies, coming home outfit plus a spare one, blanket, 2 pairs socks, 1 pack wipes, 3 bottles, 3 cartons aptimil, 2 dummies, 

I think that's it, im sure ive forgot a few things but I'll check and edit this when dh gets home! I'm trying to pack light this time, after a week sty last time I ended up with bags and bags of stuff to bring home! 

Bottle wise, I really really can't recommend doctor browns enough. We started with tt closer to nature and Luke hated them. The tt electric steriliser also broke within 2 months. We moved to Avent which was also a failure, then from doctor browns we never looked back. I wish we had used them from the start, might have saved us from 4 months of wind and colic hell. Also, if any of you do end up formula feeding beware of hungry baby milk. We switched to it at about 2 months (we tried EVERY milk with Luke!) and he used to cry and screw himself up in pain, turns out its harder to digest to fill baby up for longer and some tummies can't take it. Sorry I'm rambling a bit! 

Lauryn, no party as such for us, we over did it last year and ended up with over 50 family and friends round ours for a BBQ and it ended up costing a fortune. This year, we are taking Luke swimming or a farm and a new softplay then having very close family round in the late afternoon/evening. Good thinking to not have the party at yours, wish I thought of that! Plenty of paper plates and cups for us to minimise clearing up! You must have been a September star before then with me in 2010! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Im going to nab that hospital bag list Kellie :D Up until that point, I had no real clue what to put in it!


----------



## Scally

Hey all!

How was your chill out day Sarah, did you stick with your plan of staying in your pjs?

Time- yay for your weekend off!

Lauryn- hows your day gone? housework? sorting baby clothes? Ambers birthday sounds like a good plan! 

Kellie- Gosh that tummy bug is doing the rounds isnt it?! Yay for lots of clothes- dont mind laundry if its for baby! I havent seen anything of lambchops, will have a look at her profile in a bit. Good idea for Luke's party, we took Izzy to Barleylands which was nice. 
Not sure what to do about the temperature dropping, i put my coat on today and it does still fit round me but not sure how much longer! I have a couple of jumpers i dont mind stretching! I am so relieved the hot weather has gone i dont mind getting a bit chilly! 

Pops- I second Dr Browns- they were my saviour with Izzy last time!

I went shopping today, didnt get any boy clothes- i went to Next but it was so small i couldnt look properly (Kellie dont you find that Next in Colchester blooming annoying!). I have walked for miles (for kellie- all round town then to asda/Dunelm) and i have decided i cant do it anymore I was shattered! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey Ally!
Pj day was a great success, im sat here currently still in my jammies :D And thats where I plan to stay until tonight when I put fresh pj's on after a nice hot shower and jump right into my freshly washed bedding bed :D 

Its getting to the stage now where I dread walking around town as im just nigh on dead come the end of it. Feels like im not walking through town, im running, full pelt around. End up breathless, sweaty (eew right!) and just blargh come the end of it lol


----------



## Scally

Glad your pj day was a success!

I really struggled about halfway to Asda, i had to sit and rest when i finally got there, but it must have taken me ages as i was walking so slow! Doesnt help pushing a buggy either! 

x


----------



## time

Yes Kellie drive browns sound amazing, especially for colicy babies! Will definitely be heading out for some if the tt ones don't work out for whatever reason. 

Fab hospital list think you covered everything! I'm only planning on taking 15 nappies and 3 vests and sleepsuits but may chuck another in! I've also bought a hand held fan, spritzer bottle, socks, lip balm, dark towel, and 2 nursing bras. Think that's about it. Also I've packed wipes but apparently most hospitals are strict about using cotton wool instead on newborn babies?! So don't know!!

I can't cope with the walking either ally so tiring! Never mind with a buggy too!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Pops, babycentre has a good list with all the basics you will need plus a few bits more that are up to you if you want to take or not. Then you can just add stuff on if needs be :thumbup: here's the link; https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/planningyourbabysbirth/whattopack/

We used TT CTN bottles and Amber was fine with them. She was a pretty easy baby though - hardly sicked up, no colic or reflux etc so they were fine. I did have the TT CTN microwave steriliser which was amazing, until I forgot to add the water in the base during a late night-half asleep sterilising sesh and melted the base to my microwave glass plate :rofl: I think hand pumps are crap, and used mine once. Only got a few drops from it and then my hand started to ache :rofl: I can't recommend the Medela Swing electric breast pump enough though, it's amazing. When BF'ing failed for me I managed to exclusively express with that pump for 6 weeks and then a further few more weeks after that but had to start supplementing with formula once my supply dried up.

I didn't end up cleaning or sorting any baby stuff out! I sat around in my PJ's until around 2pm, then remembered I had to nip out to get Amber's ballet outfit for her first class on Friday :cloud9: for those of you who don't have me on Facey B, here she is modelling it-

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/D95DE806-BC7F-4D1A-B24F-015152A64F96-2873-00000434F0E04447_zpsb99531b2.jpg

And then popped to Tesco's, came home and made tea! Exciting stuff :lol: Oooh Tesco have some gorgeous autumn/winter stuff in for babies and kids, I had to hold myself back from going crazy in there! xx


----------



## pops23

She is beyond gorgeous! First ballet class is a very exciting time! 

Thanks everyone, im deffo getting the Medela swing and will look at doctor browns for bottles etc.. Thanks for hospital list too, going to sort next week, haven't got time now this week, the days are just going! Xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Aww amber is gorgeous!!! And thank you for the heads up on the breast pump, if I can manage it this time, I will def be buying one to express!

Ally, you are mad! You can't be walking all that way now, my legs hurt just walking over form asda to dunelm, let alone all the way from town! And next is like shop hell, whoever designed it needs to be sacked. I very rarely go in, it annoys me that you can't fit a buggy round (will be impossible with a double) and that you have stairs before you get to the lift. I just don't get it! New look is also buggy unfriendly since the refit, especially with the sale the queue goes right across the back to you get stuck in the jewellery bit and unable to get to the shoes. How is your sil gorgeous baby doing? He seriously is the cutest baby boy I have seen in ages! Is he named yet?

Thank you time, reminded me that I need nursing bras in my bag! And slippers as I never wear socks! I'm thinking of adding some strong painkillers too incase I come home early and don't get any in hospital. Extra strong ibuprofen and paracetamol was what I was given before

Sarah, so jealous of your day yesterday! I'm determined to get a day like that before baby comes! And I second feeling like a big sweaty mess whilst walking, I'm so glad it's not hot anymore though

Pops, with the bottles try and hold out until boots do their 3 for 2 baby event. We got our doctor browns then and saved quite a bit x


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww Kellie, hopefully you can find a day that you can just use for you time soon. I think its something everyone needs every now and again. I may not work in the sense that I don't get up, go out the door and work 9-5 but I do work from home on the website I create content for. I spend pretty much 9-11pm at the boss mans beck and call, its even worse as he is a friend so doesn't treat me like an employee as such - ie: end of hours is end of my work kinda thing. So it was nice to have a day to say...sod off im doing nothing :D 

Ive got a manual Avent pump but honestly, im not expecting it to be great. Would have loved to get one of the Medala electric ones but we just couldnt afford it :(

Edit: Lol at my ticker, im nearly 4lbs now....no son...you were there 2 weeks ago!


----------



## ttc_lolly

We bought our pump from eBay Sarah and got it so cheap, you should have a look on there :thumbup: happy 31 weeks too! x


----------



## time

Aww lauryn she is so gorgeous!! Makes me happy to be having a girl hehe!


Good idea about the painkillers Kellie, I chucked a pack of nurofen in there as they are all that work for me (been awful not being allowed them all pregnancy!)


----------



## Sarahcake

I didnt even think to check ebay! Thank you muchly, I shall have a nosy around there now :)

Happy 30 weeks to you too Lauryn! Times flying now eh!


----------



## time

Time is flying now we've hit 30 weeks don't you think!? Scary!

Quick question.. Is anyone getting mattress protectors? How likely is it that baby will leak through to the mattress? I don't know if I need one or am I being naive haha?


----------



## Sarahcake

Oo Id not even thought about a mattress protector! I dont have one, but then, the matress I have is reletively cheap from Ikea so if stuff does leak through, I can just go get another matress no big deal really and get a protector then.

It really is flying now yeah, happy 31 weeks to you also btw! Even though im a day late lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mattress protector for what, cot or moses basket? I just laid a muslin cloth across the top of my moses basket mattress to catch any sick before it hit the sheet and the cot mattress I have from mothercare has a removable top layer that is washable but if you don't have that it might be worth getting one :)

This pregnancy has absolutely flown by... I'm wondering if it'll start to slow down a bit now I'm in the final stretch or just speed up!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ill have a look at the mothercare one Lauryn, cheers :) There's so many things that im probably missing, ahh well, im sure ill figure it all out once he's here :D 

I hoping it speeds up, I want to enjoy being pregnant so badly but its just so damn uncomfortable! Kinda want it over now lol


----------



## time

Yeah I meant cot, don't think I'll bother with one, if poop leaks through nappy, vest, sleepsuits, sheet and mattress I'd be buggered but haven't really heard of people using protectors! As you said lauryn in the moses basket lay a muslin down incase of sick etc.

I don't have my cot mattress yet so may look for one that is waterproof/has a detachable cover then I don't have to worry! 

I have a feeling it's going to go soooo quick now! It's my first wedding anniversary on 1st October and then I can say baby will be here next month arghhh 

Happy 31 weeks Sarah! And finally 30 weeks lauryn!! Feels weird saying 9 weeks left when people ask!


----------



## Sarahcake

I just cant believe this thread was made when we were all waiting for our 20 week scan! 10+ whole weeks has passed since that scan, and in no time at all. When I think how fast thats gone, it makes me think ahhhhhh that 9 weeks left is going to fly by!

I just want to know what's going to happen to me :( I hate this unknown feeling of will I be induced or will I not be?! Have to wait until my scan at 36 weeks to find out that but its playing on my mind. Its not that im scared of labour, weather that be by induction, c-section or natural, I just hate not knowing!


----------



## Scally

Kellie- Hope you get a you day sometime soon! Even if its just a pj day, with a duvet snuggling with Luke and watching dvds! Didnt go in the New Look, thanks for the heads up, another shop to avoid! 

Happy 31 weeks Sarah! Its incredible how fast the last 10 weeks have gone! Must be annoying not knowing, I think 36 weeks is late to be leaving decisions like that! 

I have a medela mini pump or whatever its called, I had it for Izzy, i then lent it to my friend who has now given it back, its great! would love a medela swing though! 

I havent actually gone out to get mattress protectors, most of the things i have have a removable layer on it so will just wash that i think.

Time- I am so looking forward to getting to October so i can say i am due next month! 

Happy 30 weeks Lauryn!

Was thinking today does anyone fancy pairing up and exchanging numbers so when the time comes we can update the others? 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo that could be a good idea yeah, ill be putting my news on Facebook when he is here (after letting the immediate family know of course) but id rather let you ladies know before the entire world as I speak to you guys a LOT more often than the majority of my friends list lol but ill not be telling people that its happening besides you guys. 

Yeah I though 36 weeks was a little late too...especially as my consultant knows I worry about things like this. But they want to see his size and weather he's so far ahead before they will decide anything.


----------



## Scally

Sarah- i would update you all on here more than facebook- like little bits of whats going on. Maybe we should see whos due at different times to link people together who wont go into labour together?! lol.
Like my due date is 16th nov- but realistically I'll have a c section about the 9th

You need to know for your peace of mind how its going to happen, and how much longer you have left. 
I will find out the c section date at my consultant app at 36 and a half weeks, i would love to know when it is now!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah Ill likely be putting a 'this is it' thread up here where details will be going, sod putting that all on facebook! 

Thats all I want, just that peace of mind so I can say, right, im being induced at x number of weeks rather than feeling a little lost! I cant understand why they dont give you a preliminary date for an elective section, you know what your going to have so why not just book it in and then reevaluate at 36 weeks to see if that date is still suitable to the situation!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I can buddy up but I can guarantee you I'll probably be on here on my phone throughout :rofl: 

I suppose they leave it until 36 weeks to see if he is big enough to come out then or not Sarah? I was actually gutted when I got told I was being induced as it took the element of surprise away! Was kinda nice knowing she was on her way though!


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah im in two minds as to how I feel about it. I really want that traditional suprise, waking up OH in the middle of the night as my waters have gone, excitedly counting the contractions, making our way to the hospital etc but the not knowing when that will happen freaks me out a bit! With the induction, I like knowing when it will all start, the practical sides of it all but then...no suprises :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh, I'm really wanting the to do it ''properly'' this time round. I really want to feel a natural, proper onset of labour too and not the forced type - I didn't handle it very well last time :blush: lol!


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh no :( Hopefully you get things the way you want them this time. If only we could have that natural labour but know exactly what day it was going to start lol


----------



## Inoue

Happy 30 weeks lolly & Happy 31 weeks Sarah!!!! :wohoo:

Im fine to give my mobile number out to you ladies for better contact, although I will disable data traffic on my phone when in labour ward so I can keep you guys updated via babyandbump ;) x


----------



## Scally

I think the sleepless nights have started for me now, I really hope they dont last until the baby comes! 
I had a look at my breastpump last night, it looked like it wasnt working so instead of using my boob (paranoid it'd bring on contractions) my hubby volunteered his nipple! It was sooooooo funny his reaction was hilarious when it started sucking! 
At least we know it works now, and i spent the next 10 minutes laughing hysterically!

Hows everyone doing?

Happy birthday to Luke Kellie! I hope you have a fantastic day!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Hahahahahaha! Ally, thats made my morning, the breast pump part, not the lack of sleep part, thats just cruel  Bless him for trying! My OH would have looked at me like I had 2 heads if I suggested that he try for me lol

Happy Birthday to Luke Kellie :) Hope him, and yourselves have a lovely day x

Doing good today, managed to get a decent nights sleep for the first time in what feels like forever so feeling pretty refreshed! Im sure that will change by 4 mind when I tend to feel exhausted every day! Hope everyone is well?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy Birthday to Luke, hope he has a brilliant day :)

Hahaha Ally that's brilliant :rofl: might test mine out on OH!

I was woken up at 4.55am with really bad heartburn :( I was hoping I'd escaped it this time but obviously not! Think I got it later on when pregnant with Amber so gutted it's hit early! Going to load up on gaviscon & rennies for tonight!


----------



## Scally

Sarah- yay for your good nights sleep!

Lauryn- oh no for the heartburn! I started having a bit of acid reflux last night, so will do the same as you and get some Rennies, wonder why it has just started now?

x


----------



## pops23

Your hubby is amazing Ally, ha ha!!

I slept not too bad last night but my hips are so achy by morning. 

Got the results of my GTT, all good, phew!! 

PS Ally, happy 32 weeks! can't believe it, not long to go now 

anyone else noticed that babies movements are different now they are running out of room? lots of grinding under the skin, lovely xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 32 weeks Ally! Just 5 more until full term :shock:

No idea why it's begun so early this time round. I am a bit bigger this time I suppose so guess everything's being pushed up a lot more earlier. I forgot how awful it is :( x


----------



## pops23

Boo to heartburn, I haven't had it yet but figure it is only a matter of time! 

Going to an nct nearly new sale tomorrow, hoping to pick up some bargains  xx


----------



## time

Oh god I've had heartburn for about 10 weeks now already and it's only getting worse! With all the sickness I had there's no way I can keep gaviscon down so all that helps me is milk. Was worse than ever lastnight, wonder why we have all of a sudden started during the night haha! 
Everyone keeps telling me it means baby is going to have a full head of hair haha!!

Happy birthday luke hope he has a great day! And happy 32 weeks ally how mad does that sound!?


----------



## Scally

Pops- yay for good results on the gtt! Enjoy the nct sale!

Time- poor you with the heartburn, must be horrible. Strange how it all happens during the night.

Eeeeee 32 weeks, getting there! My next milestone is 34 weeks (next mw app) then 36 wks (consultant app) and then baby!!!! woohoo!!!! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh I keep meaning to go to a nearly new sale pops, I hope you get lots of bargains!

Awww time that's poop :( you look quite petite on your pics (nosey, nosey!) so I bet you have less room in there for a growing baby and everything else... squishhhhhh!!! I hear that heartburn means babies with head's full of hair :haha: it was true for me and my friends that all suffered with it! x


----------



## Inoue

Happy 32 weeks scally!! :happydance: 

No heartburn for me, just reflux after I eat and drink; feels like my stomach is now where my ribs should be :wacko:. Hope you all feel better soon! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Morning :) 

Sleeplessness returned last night :( so I'm shattered today, got asda to contend with too as we're in dire need of some food! Fun times! 

Just realised that I've gone up a box on my ticker, they seem to change at the most random increments! 

You guys got anything nice planned for the weekend then?


----------



## Inoue

Hi ya! :hi:

Sorry to hear about your poor night sleep Sarah, i have good/bad nights but mines usually down to RLS :grr:. 

DH has just come home from work with bad headache so ive got him tucked up in bed to rest. Were off to MIL at 4pm as she wants a cut & colour then were having a big take out chinese tea :happydance: x


----------



## Scally

Inoue- mmmmm chinese!

Sarah- oh god no sleep sucks especially followed by a food shop! Hope you managed it today!

I didnt sleep much at all last night again, work was VERY hard today! I am really hoping i sleep tonight, its been quite a few nights now in a row and i have huge suitcases under my eyes!

My plan tomorrow is to get our pram out of the loft and our christmas box to see what wrapping paper and tags etc i have!

x


----------



## kellie_w

I have returned! Thank you all for Luke's birthday messages, had a lovely but tiring day. Ally, he loved barleylands! He was scared on that big bouncy piillow thing and the zip wire (naughty daddy caused him to cry on both!) but loved the indoor soft play. Think the child prices are a bit high though, couldn't believe only a pound difference between a adult and two year old. Was worth it though! His party went on until 11.40 last night, my house was trashed with sweets so I had fun cleaning all that up today! 

Sarah, how are your braxton hicks today? I saw on Facebook that you were suffering. Some of them can be really painful! I'm back to having bad leg pains again, I really think its spd but my midwife isn't worried so I won't either. I'm now getting leg cramp in the night and if we dtd... That's gone out the window a bit now as it's just too painful, crampy and uncomfortable. Feel sorry for dh as once a week not enough, but it's not for much longer now!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey Kellie, glad Luke had a good birthday :) 

Sucks to hear that the spd is hurting you :( it's really not pleasant at all that so I can totally sympathise. You can try and ask for a pelvic belt or something but to be completely honest, I don't really find mine to be that beneficial so I just carry on without it, some days are worse than others, but like you say, not that long now is it. 

Yeah the Braxton hicks have started to calm down now thank god lol being as this is my first I really panicked as I read online and in books that they shouldn't be painful and these really were :s feel like a bit of a wuss now I know it's just BH's mind lol but yeah, I'm fine thank you :)


----------



## Scally

Kellie- Glad you enjoyed Barleylands- i thought it was a bit steep for a child too, but as you said it was worth it, Izzy loved the giant pillow, but the zip wire looked lethal so we gave it a wide berth! Me and Dave loved the shooting balls! Luckily no kids were in there at the same time as us! Wow that is one heck of a party, good luck cleaning that up today!
Sorry to hear about your SPD, it feels like the birth is so close but when u r suffering with something like that it seems ages away! 
I dtd last night, and we think that will be the last time until baby is born, it was just so uncomfortable and then i had a shooting pain in my tummy- i think it has scared us to stop!

Sarah- glad your braxton hicks have stopped- I always thought they didnt hurt, that sucks, lets hope they stay away!

Well its 5am and i have had no sleep, i have given up trying and have come downstairs, i really can't cope with this for much longer, I am a zombie!


----------



## kellie_w

Luke was also scared of the shooting balls. Dh was so desperate to play with them but had no one to play with. I sometimes wonder who the child is! Oh ally, that sucks that you have been up all night, is it worse when you been at work the day before as I think I remember you having a bad night last weekend? If so def time To give it up! X

Sarah, hope you gt a better nights sleep! X


----------



## Scally

Haha the balls were good fun, i did it on my knees though so my bump was hidden behind the shield!

I have managed to grab 2 hrs sleep today- one in the morning and one this afternoon, so thats good! I have had a bad week of sleep but the Saturday nights i then get no sleep whatsoever! Luckily we had a chill out day today, next week we are off to Gloucester for the day so thats going to kill me!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hope you get some sleep tonight Ally :hugs: I only had heartburn that one time, but now I'm being woken up to pee every hour or so and my bodyclock things it's acceptable to be wide awake at 6.30am (even if I've only had 4 hours sleep) :wacko: gotta keep telling ourselves ''not much longer to go, not much longer to go'' :haha:

Hope everyone had a nice weekend? Amber & I went to Nottingham to visit my family which was nice but glad to be back home! Traffic was awful on the way there due to an accident and then just as bad on the way back because of the rain. I'm done with long car journeys for now!


----------



## pops23

I've been wide awake since 6.30, it's so frustrating seeing as this is the best opportunity for sleep before the baby comes! Oh well

Hope everyone had good weekends! I was working all day yesterday but sat afternoon went to an nct nearly new sale and got a few bargains which was good. It was brilliant for clothes but I couldn't get any as team yellow, really annoying tbh and first time I really wished I had known what it was!! 

Ok, get ready for TMI but my vagina is really achy:-( especially at night in bed. Feels like someone has kicked me there! Anyone else? Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning pops :hi: also wide awake at 6.30! I was fast on until OH's alarm woke me and then the bloody cat heard it and started miaowing to be let into the front room :dohh: no sleep for me since!

I hear you on the achey lady garden front too :haha: it's like in my pelvis, but feels muscular... I'm not sure how to explain it! Only happening at night like you and then eases up after a bit. Really uncomfortable to turn over at night though or get up to pee!


----------



## time

sorry i've been out of action all weekend as had no internet! decided to move to sky tv broadband/tv etc before baby comes so when we're up in the middle of the night we have something to watch haha!

so achey everywhere this weekend, hardly slept and don't know how i'm getting through 8 hours a day at work and then getting home and wanting to nest! baby's room is almost finished i will put some photos up once the carpet's fit this week! very exciting!

i had my midwife appointment on friday and i'm still measuring 3 cm/weeks behind but again she said we're not going to worry and she won't refer me for a growth scan so there's not a lot i can do! pretty annoying that they bother measuring you in such an unreliable way when they don't do anything about it when you're not measuring up! was a very quick appt and just checked pee sample and bp (all fine) and sent me off! gave me more talk on breastfeeding and a leaflet though!
not there again for another 3 weeks which seems ages away but am i right in thinking then it's every 2 weeks until birth??

hope everyone is ok! good luck getting the pram out ally.. i really need to find somewhere out the way for mine to go for now!


----------



## Scally

Time- how bizarre with the appointment, why measure if they arent going to do anything about it? Glad bp and pee ok! How exciting about the babys room almost finished! But oh no to the achiness and not sleeping!

Pops- know what u mean about the achey bits! Mine comes on at such random times of the day- i used to blame it on lots of walking or something but now i can get it as soon as i wake up.

Hey Lauryn! 

I slept for a bit last night so i am over the moon! Funny what a few hours can do for you after so little all week!
It annoys the hell out of me when people say your body is getting ready for baby- well thanks for that i have another 7 weeks yet, and i am really hoping i get a bit more sleep with a newborn baby!

One more week of September left then we can say we are due next month!!!!!!
x


----------



## ttc_lolly

That is so scary, yet very exciting! :shock: 

I don't get why they bother measuring the fundal heaight either. Mine has only been once this entire pregnancy (even though I had a low birth weight baby previously :wacko:) and even then she measured me using her fingers... just her fingers! No tape measure or anything! 

I just got a letter through from Emma's Diary offering me 40% discount on tickets to the Baby Show @ Earls Court at the end of October. I really don't need anything else now, but I can't seem to resist a bargain! :dohh:


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies :) 

Ally, glad you have finally gotten some sleep! Even a few hours can refresh you cant it. 

Time, My midwife gives a leeway of 5cm's on measurements either way before she will refer you for a scan so maybe that is how it works with yours? 

Lauryn, that is actually quite a nice chunk off the ticket price! May be nice to go and see what new gadgets are floating around these days, see if there's anything that you like and find it cheaper online when you want it lol

Im back from my midwife appointment, she measured my fundal height, looked concearned and asked me if she had definately had my pubic bone, then checked a further 3 times...and im measuring 39 weeks....

yes, 39 effing weeks. 

She was going to send me to the hospital there and then but didn't as I already have consultants on the case regarding his size. I have another appointment with her on 15th Oct (my birthday of all days!) and if he hasn't slowed down a bit by then, she will be sending me up the hospital.

The pain ive been feeling, is him getting ready. He's still in the same position, but he's now 4/5ths engaged, which she seemed worried about at 31 weeks :S and ive had blood tests for obstetic cholestasis. 

Its fair to say, that currently, I am shitting a brick.


----------



## Scally

My god Sarah!!!!!!!!!! 39 weeks!!!!!! When are you next seeing your consultant about his size? And wow about him being 4/5ths engaged! My god your head must be spinning! Good about the blood test for OC, did you share your worries about the itching with her? How is that going at the moment? 

Lauryn- that is a good price, but all that way and at such a late stage in the pregnancy, i dont know whether i could be bothered! 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Waaa, Im so shocked Sarah! I know I wrote on Facebook, but just wow! Looks like Logan will be a October baby then! I would be so frustrated if I was you, the not knowing and 3 weeks to see a consultant is a bit of a joke. I'm the kind of person who would need a answer! I guess this little boy just can't wait to meet his mummy and daddy.

Hi everyone else :flower: just a quick one from me as I have a snot monster to wake up! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah 39 weeks, was not expecting that AT ALL! Really thought he would just be his usual 2 weeks ahead which im ok with but even the midwife seemed miffed. Measured a few times to be sure but yup, 39cm's every single time. 

As for the engaged part, yeah...head is a bit of a mess right now, that has sent me into full panicky flap mode as we just arnt ready for an early appearance. We have the stuff (bar moses basket which a friend is couriering up to me) but none of it is set up, at all :S 4/5ths is like the beginning of engagement right? She didnt really explain, she just seemed shocked.

Told her all about the itching, that was what prompted the blood test so hopefully that will be ok, will find out wednesday if there's something up with the bloods. Itching is still there, but it has subsided a bit. It is worse at night now but Im not sure if thats a coincidence because its maybe a bit warmer? Our heating is on now so dont know if its prickly heat at night if that makes sense.

Next scan/ consultant appointment is 22nd october. So a little way away. Will be seeing the midwife before then though, so I suspect she will be marching me up the hospital should be be bigger still at that appointment.

Edit: Just seen your reply Kellie! Yeah I am massively frustrated, I want to know now exactly what is going to happen :S Annoyingly, I cant make that appointment come any faster as he only has clinics on certain days which are always all full. tis actually 5 weeks i have to wait to see him, midwife is in 3. Gahhh!


----------



## Scally

Has she wrote in your notes 4/5ths palable or engaged? I think if its palable she can feel 4/5ths of the head out of your pelvis.

I still think you should have had a growth scan, even though you under consultant care that scan is so far away and that is a big jump in measurements!

I am glad she did the blood test for your peace of mind, it could be the heating now its on at night.

x


----------



## Sarahcake

She's just wrote Ceph 4/5 which I think refers to cephalic meaning head down?

Yeah im beginning to think I should have pushed for a growth scan tbh, I was just in a bit of a flap and Neil wasn't there as he couldn't get out of work so I didnt push it as much as I should have. 

If I dont end up needing to see her before, I will push for one I think at the next appointment 3 weeks away. It is such a massive jump in measurement isnt it, another week either way I can understand, but 8 weeks?! 

Yeah im thinking its likely the heating but I am glad she took the bloods, least I know im being tested for it so I can (hopefully) wipe that thought out of my mind come wednesday.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yikes Sarah :shock: I always measured 4-5 weeks ahead with Amber (even though she was low birth weight), and a very kind MW pointed out that I was overweight anyway so it was more than likely not all baby :rofl: will you be getting another growth scan? About the 4/5th engaged - it means there's still 4/5ths of the baby's head that she can feel, so you are only 1/5th engaged. Don't panic, it doesn't mean he'll come early. Most babies start to engage earlier on when it's your first pregnancy :flower:

Yep it is a good price, I think I might go. I went to the one in B'ham back in 2010 and was too tired to walk around and just bought my moses basket and left! So trying to think if it'll be worth doing that again or not!


----------



## Scally

I think it might be an idea to give her a buzz and say the sudden jump has been weighing on your mind and that 3 weeks is such a long time away....

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhhh thanks for clearing that up Lauryn, I wasnt sure how they worked out the 5ths engaged thing, weather that was nearly fully engaged or if its only just started if that makes sense. She didnt explain it, she just seemed a bit confused and moved on to the next point lol 

Ooo the tiredness is a good point actually, dont want to waste the money if you cant get around, but then, im sure there will be plenty of places to stop and have a rest? I would have thought so anyway being as their biggest clientelle is obviously going to be pregnant women! 

I would do that Ally...but I dont have a number for her :S The only way I can get to contact a midwife is to ring the ante natal day unit but that isnt really something they sort, its mostly for emergencys and things :S Tempted to leave a note for her at the dr's surgery and just express my concearns and ask her to contact me maybe?


----------



## Scally

I went to the show in Birmingham and shockingly there isnt many places to sit down, lots of heavily pregnant women sat on the floor! Its madness, we went back to the car to eat our lunch!

I think leave her a note then and ask her to contact you 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

No way Ally?! I honestly would have thought they would have sorted seating and things out! Especially due to the large amount of pregnant women wandering around! Thats bloody terrible tbh. 

I think I will do that, or ask the surgery if they have a number I can get her on. I always mean to ask for her number, but I always forget :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yep as Ally said, seating was crap! There were some areas to eat and sit but they were all full, and I found about one ''resting booth'' and that was full too :dohh: maybe the London one will be more organised!?


----------



## time

Oh god Sarah how scary! I hate the way they tell you things, worry you and don't fully explain it!
You should definitely get your midwifes number, I've called mine quite a few times for non emergencies and she always puts my mind at ease. I would have demanded a growth scan tbh as 8 weeks is a massive jump and 5 weeks until a growth scan is a long wait!

How do they check how engaged you are? Mine didn't mention it at all last week and even asked me if baby was still head down!! Ridiculous!

lauryn that's a good deal but don't know if I could face it.. I went shopping yesterday and was in agony walking about and soooo tired! Getting too heavy now and I have to stop every few shops! Makes me glad I've got almost everything ready now


----------



## Inoue

Arr Sarah! Bless you :hugs:. What a head spin youve been through today?! I agree and wouldnt be suprised if little Logan ends up as an October baby ~ thats an amazing growth difference between what you are and what they predict. Hopefully you can maybe put a word in for a growth scan so you know 'exactly' whats going on. Try try try not to worry too much, there may be an resonable explanation for the size (guessing they did it by fundal height?). 

I dont think i could stomach walking around baby shows all day without much seating, after about 30 mins of standing up i feel like i want to faint :haha:

AFM: 31 weeks today! :happydance: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

They feel how much of baby's head is still outside of the pelvis when telling you how engaged you are :)

That's it - I can't even do a food shop without stopping for breathers in between all the BH! I do actually have everything I need to, so it'll probably be just a waste of energy!


----------



## Scally

Happy 31 weeks Inoue!!!!! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 31 weeks Inoue :yipee:


----------



## time

Happy 31 weeks inoue! These weeks are going so quickly its scary!!


----------



## Inoue

Thanks ladies :friends:. Thats another week under my belt and proving people wrong ~ nice feeling :winkwink: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

What's everybody's plans for the week? We have Amber's birthday on thursday so going to do a little something for that (not sure what yet) and I'm thinking about maybe starting to wash the baby's clothes, might put it off another week or 2 though!


----------



## Scally

Enjoy Ambers birthday!

I havent got much on in the days apart from day in Gloucester on Sunday, not looking forward to the 8 hr round trip! Our local garden centre is doing their christmas opening night on Thurs, sooooooo excited for that! 
I have decided I am going to do myself a plan for October, what i want done when, I want everything baby related done by November, also want to stock up the freezer! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies :hi:

Hope you have a lovely day with Amber on her birthday :). Scally, sooooo jealous that youre going to a Christmas gardening opening thingy thing. I had my DH go up in the loft last night and bring down all the Christmas presents and wrapping paper, there now in my front room waiting for me to wrap up :yipee:. 

Went for my 31 week mw appt today and all is well, no mention of flu jab so I evaded that one! Fundal height is 31cm so spot on, HB good, BP good. I asked about my bloody show and she recons (as ive had no further problems) it was due to a change in my cervix position and there's a good chance ill make full term :happydance:. Also asked if Nhs do strep B testing but she said no and if the risks were that bad then they would be testing. She left it up to me whether I get a private test xx


----------



## time

That's great news inoue!! Bet you're so pleased everything went smoothly! 

Ally I love Christmassy garden centre's they're my favorite place get me in the mood for Xmas!! Youre all very organised re Xmas!!! Really need to start getting more presents now!

No plans for this week other than working and picking baby's carpet at some point! Weather is awful here so can't be bothered to do anything! Good luck with ambers bday, lauryn!


----------



## Scally

Inoue- fantastic MW appointment and yay for her thinking you will make it to full term! Must be such a relief hearing that after everything!

Christmas wrapping how exciting!!!!! We have started ours, couldnt write the tags out though as we dont know what we are definitely calling baby! lol. We have a few more presents to buy for relatives then we're done! 

Time- I know what you mean about the weather, i have my OH's big jumper on, no make up etc just cant motivate myself to do anything!

x


----------



## Inoue

Lol about the name tags! Im nervy about writing Reimi's name on her harrods bear just incase she ends up as something elce, really want to wrap it up though! :haha:. What have you guys got LO for xmas (if anything)? I have 8 nieces and nephews so im chuffed to get the wrapping done now when I can still bend over comfortably etc. 

Im well happy mw said I should be ok till full term, really want Reimi cooked as much as possible so I can take her home immediately. My 2 nephews (twins) were born at 34 weeks and they were wired into incubators for weeks on end, very upsetting for my SIL to watch (babys were ok, just jaundice and one had a broken arm). Are u going to deliver your xmas presents to family before your due date or after when LO here? Xx


----------



## Scally

Awww you got a Harrods bear, I have been looking at those too! I got one for Izzy's first christmas so want to with this one too!

Thats so sad with your SIL and her babies, Izzy had to go to SCUBU for a small amount of time, I really dont know how people do it, I cried so much! 

I have already given some presents to people- like family in Kent as i dont know whether we will make it down there after the birth, the rest of them i can send or hand out in December x


----------



## ttc_lolly

A christmassy garden centre!? It sounds awesome, have fun at that Ally! You ladies are all very orgainsed... I haven't done any christmas shopping at all yet :haha: I usually leave it all to the very last minute but might start getting a few bits next month. I'm useless though, I give in and give people (well, Amber!) things early :dohh:

Great news about your MW appt Inoue :thumbup: My 31 week appt is with the consultant at the hospital on Monday, I'm hoping they'll give me a growth scan as I'd quite like to see baby again!


----------



## Inoue

I think ill send DH to do the rounds in December for the presents :haha:

Monday will be here before you know it lolly, im in for a 34w growth scan on 16th oct and will see consultant afterwards, then my midwife has booked me in today for routine antenatal chat on the same day?! Might phone up and see if I can skip that appt and see her at 36/37w as consultant will do all my measurements on that growth scan appt x


----------



## ttc_lolly

A routine antenatal chat!? That's a new one to me!


----------



## pops23

OMG you guys are organised!! I need to get on the case!

This Friday I promise to do my hospital bag, nursery is this weekend and then presents early october (for xmas)

Sarah I'm so sorry to hear everything that you're going through, I'd call hospital, tell them you need to come in and demand some answers!! It's not fair for them to leave you hanging and waiting at such an anxious time

Inoue - great to hear MW appt went so well! 

I'm also glad to hear I'm not the only one who is achy down there!

Happy Birthday for Thursday Amber, hope you have a lovely day with her lauryn

Sorry I'm not getting on here much at the moment, work is hectic and I need to get as much done as I can before the baby comes

sending you all lots of love xxx


----------



## Inoue

ttc_lolly said:


> A routine antenatal chat!? That's a new one to me!

Lol, just phoned up and cancelled it. Id much rather have my growth scan and follow up with consultant. Think ill get dragged back to see mw at 37 weeks. 

Good to see you pops :hugs:. Shame you cant get on here more but it can be difficult with work commitments, hopefully not to much longer for you! 

Gave up wrapping presents now, got 3 nieces half done & thats good enough for me. Now to move onto sorting tea out :) x

PS. Happy 31 weeks pops!! Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Happy 31 weeks pops + happy belated 31 weeks to you too Inoue :D 

Glad to hear that your midwife appointment went well and that your measuring bang on what you should and defo pleased that she has said there's no reason why you wont go to full term as I know you had kinda convinced yourself that you were going to be early as your family think you will be.

I hope you arnt wearing yourself out Pops, make sure you get plenty of 'you' time too, pregnancy is hard going, I dont know how you ladies are managing to work as well tbh! 

Im so far from being organised its not even funny! We have all the stuff, but its all still boxed :S Waiting on a moses basket to be sent to us from a friend but she's massively preoccupied right now bless her, Fiona Bone, one of the police officers that was shot dead on duty in Manchester last week is one of her closest friends so she's really struggling with that poor thing :( 

Hospital bag is going to hopefully be sorted this weekend...hopefully :S Were a tad short on money this payday, lots of bills that have come out unexpectedly so its either this weekend, or not until 2 weeks time to sort it which seems entirely too far away for my liking! 

Trying to get hold of my consultant, no luck so fr but will keep trying. Even if its just a chat over the phone I would really like his input into things.


----------



## kellie_w

im so in awe of how organised you all are, i cant even think about christmas, i intended to do my shopping by the end of august..... i havent even started and i doubt ill bother now. Im thinking online and vouchers may be the better solution! I still have a few birthdays to go before christmas, so thinking of 2 presents for people is too much!

Ally, is it hearts delight that have the christmas opening? that place is amazing when they do it all up, i cant wait to take luke to show him as last year he slept the whole time we were there!

inoue, glad to see that your appointment went well and that you are likely to go full term, amazing news :)

Hi sarah, time and pops :flower:

i had a return of the chest pain last night, i felt like i was going to pass out it got so bad. I have just checked my blood pressure at the docs and its 158/88. I rather stupidly googled and pre eclampsia came up immediately. im going to get my bp checked again first thing and if its still high im going to see a doctor. im prob worrying over nothing!

I just wondered what your opinions are on a situation of someone i know.... she is 35 weeks, on morphine due to being in so much pain whilst pregnant and has now got so bad that she is ment to be having a c section, but now she cant have one due to the baby becoming dependant on the meds she taking. Would you risk taking meds this way?


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh wow that's a tough one Kellie :s. personally, no I wouldn't. Up until about 5-6 weeks back, I had an open leg wound, an ulcer from skin break down. My medication before I got pregnant was a cocktail of pain killers including morphine, 10mg every 3 hours. I cut it all out when I found out I was pregnant and just grinned and beared the pain. It's easier said that done and everyone copes with things differently but I just couldn't justify keeping on taking it when I knew it would affect my baby too. Just wasn't something I was willing to risk. 

The pain must have been really quite severe for her to have needed enough morphine that would get a baby addicted :s


----------



## ttc_lolly

She can't have a c-sec incase the baby's born dependant on what, the morphine? Surely there'd be a very high chance baby already is no matter how they are born anyway? Your BP does sound a bit high, the systolic BP (the top number) more so than the bottom. Had you done any walking or anything strenuous beforehand? I'd defo mention it to your MW x


----------



## Scally

Good morning,

Hows your bp this morning kellie? 

I personally wouldnt take anything that could make the baby dependent on any drugs, that would mean a spell in SCBU weaning the baby off wouldnt it? 

It is Hearts Delight, it is just up the road from me! I am so excited! I have already bought the ticket to see father christmas there as they are less than half price at the moment £6 instead of £13! (let me know if you want me to get you one). I am sooooo excited about going, they have been putting their christmas stuff out for a while!

pops- make sure you take time for you aswell as work, look after yourself, lovely to see u on here when you can. Happy 31 weeks!

I had a lovely evening last night, my friend got me and another friend over and then surprised us with a manicure and facial! Very nice to be pampered! So now i have girly nails! 

x


----------



## pops23

Thanks guys, I'm actually planning to work until I go into labour! But day times are pretty chilled for me and then I work 5-9.30 Tuesday and Thursday and 4.30-7 weds but I love it and sit down plenty  the more I can get done in the next 4 weeks the more chilled I can take the last 4 weeks!

No way would I take anything that the baby might b dependent on, at one point i thought that I shouldn't drink jasmine tea just in case! Ha ha! I got over that pretty quick as its yummy 

Let us know re BP Kellie, sure it's nothing though xxx


----------



## kellie_w

thanks for your views, i felt really mean when reading her posts for thinking how i do. No matter how much pain, i would never ever take anything that could hurt my baby. A few weeks of pain, no matter how bad i could suffer to make sure my baby is healthy. She claims now that the hospital have possibly caused harm to baby by giving her drugs and she didnt know... surely everyone knows what you put in you goes to baby, this isnt her first either. Lauryn, they want to stop her drugs as the baby has opilites in his system, so yep dependant on the morphine. Until they go, they wont deliver and have sent her home. She is furious... 

The chest pain returned last night, off soon to get bp checked again. I hadnt done nothing really strenuous yesterday, just eyebrow waxing! :flower:

Ally, aww thank you for the offer, but we are skipping father christmas this year. We took luke to mill race to see him last year and he cried so bad we agreed we wouldnt take him again for a couple of years, he was absolutely terrified!! £13 full price?! why is it so expensive? is it cos they have reindeers again? I cant wait to see all the decorations though, they do such beautiful things. Did you used to go to notcutts near ardleigh? they were amazing too. Lucky you with your nails and facial! bet thats made you feel so good!

pops, you are amazing working up til due date, i admire anyone that can! I finished my job at the first opportunity when pregnant the first time, and counted down the days. I couldnt wait to not have to stand all day, and to not be shouted at anymore! Dont do too much though, as ally said make time for yourself x


----------



## Scally

Izzy has cried every year with Father christmas too but this year she seems so excited! They have the reindeers and i think you get a nice photo too, I would hate to spend £13 on it, but 6 isnt too bad! Ooooh havent heard of notcutts- will have a look at them too, Ardleigh isnt far at all!

Sorry to hear about your chest pains, hope your bp ok and they can get to the bottom of whats causing you pain.

She must realise that morphine will cross over to the baby, I even think twice about taking paracetamol etc (even though i know its ok). I am pleased they are not delivering the baby as it is dependent, hopefully the baby can recover in the womb and come out healthy

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhhh I understand, well she sounds like a pillock! Sorry :haha: as if you wouldn't know that a drug THAT strong would pass right through into baby's system :wacko: I do hope her baby's ok though and isn't affected too much when it's born :(

I admire you too Pops! Like Kellie, I finished ASAP when preggo with Amber, but I had no intention of going back so that's why!


----------



## time

Hope your bp is okay today Kellie! I agree with the other ladies on here about your friend, there's no way I would take anything that could cause harm to baby whatsoever, I couldn't live with myself! I had such hideous morning sickness for about 20 weeks and still it occasionally comes back, and I tried everything you could think of to no avail! The Dr and midwife were both pushing me to take anti sickness medication but told me there was no research into its effects on baby so there was just no way I could do it no matter how sick I was.

I have days when I think I can work up to it go into Labour and then i'll have a bad day and wonder how I've even got this far so will probably just have to see how I get on but 8 weeks isn't that long I suppose and I do love my job most of the time! I can feel for you though pops its so tiring but maybe we would be bored at home haha!! That's what I keep telling myself!


----------



## time

And baby is still a squash haha!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 32 weeks time!


----------



## Sarahcake

Happy 32 weeks Time! 

I really admire you ladies that are still working tbh. I feel really guilty when I say how crappy im feeling but im home all day and yous are working still! Honestly though, I do wish I could work, had to have nearly 2 years off work thanks to my health issues, im used to working long shifts on wards, that's where Im happy, dislike not working lol My plan of action is when Logan is old enough to use the nursery facilities at uni's, im going to go and do my nursing training. Been meaning to do it for years but then I can get back into work :D


----------



## Scally

Happy 32 weeks time! 

I saw your fb status Sarah- hope you fell better soon, it really sucks! Any luck with getting hold of your mw? 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you Ally :) Im sure I will be fine, in a better mood already, just this morning feeling poorly with lack of sleep sent me into a pity spiral lol! 

No luck yet at all, I left a note up there. Gonna see if I can grab contact details for my consultant and try and get a message to him but not entirely sure how to go around that yet.


----------



## time

Glad you're feeling a little better Sarah! It's awful feeling ill. And that sounds like an amazing plan with getting back to the work you love! It's nice to enjoy your job.

Good luck with getting hold of your midwife or consultant hopefully then can get you in for a scan and put your mind at ease.

8 weeks arghhh that sounds like no time at all now!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

You're full term in just 5 though time ;) LOL!


----------



## time

Oh my god!! I forget that 'full term' is 37 weeks!! 

Does that just mean that they are pretty happy if baby comes then?!


----------



## pops23

happy 32 weeks time, full term in 5, yay!! xx


----------



## Inoue

Happy 32 weeks time!!! As far as i know, hospitals dont stop labour past 37 weeks so yep; 5 weeks till full term!! :happydance:

xxx

Edit: Ive moved up a box!! :wohoo:


----------



## ttc_lolly

time said:


> Oh my god!! I forget that 'full term' is 37 weeks!!
> 
> Does that just mean that they are pretty happy if baby comes then?!

Yep, as soon as you hit 37 weeks they are happy for you to go in to labour :) most babies lungs will be fully developed by then x


----------



## Scally

Good morning!

How is everyone?

How was your app yesterday Kellie?

How are you feeling Sarah?

Happy birthday to Amber!!!!! hope you have a fantastic day Lauryn!!!!!!!

Going to do some baking today with madam- soooo wanting cake! Also have the christmas evening this evening- sooooo excited!!!!!! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Ally :) I'm 31 weeks today too, double celebration :yipee:

Mmmm baking cakes sounds good. We still don't know what to do today, thinking about a farm maybe as long as the weather holds out. This time last year we were having that crazy Indian summer!


----------



## Scally

Woohoo! happy 31 weeks too!!!! double celebration!!!!! 

Such a shame about the weather! Hope you have a great day no matter what you do! x


----------



## time

Happy 31 weeks lauryn and happy birthday amber! Hope the weather stays nice for you, still pretty chilly here i might have to get the scarves and gloves out soon!

Hope everyone is okay! Anybody else get Braxton hicks during the night when they turn around? Don't know if it's normal or not but been getting it the last few nights whenever I toss and turn which is a lot!


----------



## pops23

Enjoy today Lauryn!

I've been noticing that bean tends to not move during the night or if there is movement I'm not noticing and its def not waking me up! Plenty of moving in the day but nothing at night really until I wake up. Is this normal? Anyone else? Xx


----------



## Scally

Time- i dont think i have had braxton hicks, but i do get bad pains in my stomach if i move to quickly at night- like the muscle/ligament pain?

pops- same here, never notice the movement at night unless I am awake anyway! But during the day very active! Maybe thats a good thing, baby knows your sleep patterns and rests accordingly!!? 

x


----------



## time

I have read that baby reacts to light and dark now so maybe that's it pops? Also because you aren't moving during the night they may be sleeping too.
I'm the same, baby moving doesn't wake me so I assume she's not moving much, but all day long and until I fall asleep there is a lot of movement!

Tried ringing my midwife 5 times this morning and no answer, just want to check about my many Braxton hicks this week but may be a long job getting through to her!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Morning all!

Happy 31 weeks Lauryn and happy birthday to Amber! Hope you both have a lovely day :)

Ooooo cakes....damn I want cake now!! Sounds like fun!

Pops, I dont get any movement from him at night either, all of his movements are during the day, mostly around dinner and tea time ive noticed so you arnt the only one there. I can get him to move if I wake up and prod about, but he doesnt do it off his own steam.

Time, I have had braxton hicks at night when ive shifted around too much sometimes, and it is really quite uncomfortable. Tend to nod off and find them gone though.

Feeling a bit better today, think it may have been one of those 24 hour cold things going around, throat is still scratchy but nothing major so thats good :)


----------



## time

Thanks ally! I do get the pains if I move too quick but what I have had the last few days are just like a tightness all over my bump that lasts about a minute then go, very uncomfortable. I also get one if I stand up too quick or walk too far.


----------



## pops23

Thanks everyone!! Sarah glad you're starting to feel better  time let us know what midwife says xxx


----------



## Inoue

Im the same with the BH, i get about 4 on a night and i have to sit there and ride it out before i can move. Its not v painful but it silences me up! I am getting more though as the days/weeks go by. Hope mw gets back to you soon time :)

Glad your feeling better Sarah :hugs:

I have a very active baby on a night! She wakes me pretty much at 10pm everynight and goes mental in there, although its nice, its v annoying when i want to sleep! She even wakes up after everytime i go to the toilet (which can be about 5 times). I struggle to get her moving in the morning so i have to bring out the cold OJ :haha:

Just got my pay slip from work (first month on mat pay) and its shockingly crap! I had it in my head you get the SMP £134pw from the get go, but you get 90% of your weekly wage for 6 weeks which makes me only get £99pw! I cant even afford food next month coz of that?! (i have savings to dip into in emg, dont worry ;)). I need these 6 weeks to go quick so i can get on the standard SMP government pay! 
In regards to work and money, my maternity leave runs out on 10th June, do i have to stay off till that point or can i go back earlier if im struggling with money?? :shrug: xxx


----------



## time

Finally got through to midwife and she said not to worry as everyone has different amounts of Braxton hicks and as long as they weren't particularly regular there shouldn't be a problem. The trouble is that I'm half asleep when they come and soon nod back off so I wouldn't know if they were regular or not!

Can't help on the maternity pay I'm afraid inoue as I'm self employed I think it works differently for me! My payments start at some point in the next 4 weeks for maternity allowance and then i have to stop work.


----------



## Inoue

Glad you finally heard back time :thumbup:. Its difficult to check regularity of BH when your half asleep, not much you can do i guess? Ive had a few in a row before (2-3 max in 10 mins) on late evening but then it all settled. People have said that a nice warm bath can help ease/control BH so maybe try one on a random night and see if you get a BH free night xx


----------



## Scally

Inoue- That is so annoying about you smp, especially as you already budget for that amount!

Sarah- glad you are feeling better!

Time- did you understand the maternity allowance form at all? The back of it seemed like absolute nonsense! 

x


----------



## pops23

I honestly don't think I've had any braxton hicks, I guess I would know by now? or else I'm missing them entirely! xx


----------



## Scally

pops- i dont think i have had any either with this pregnancy or the last one!

I am so cross, there were 3 teenage boys walking towards me and Izzy using up the whole pavement, i shuffled over a bit but expected one of them to move a bit but no one of them barged straight into me and my bump! I was fuming and snapped at that one- do you think its good to barge into a pregnant woman and a child?! 
All three of them looked at me and just carried on walking! I was so cross i felt like banging their heads together! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I didn't get them at all with DD pops, but have got them this time round. You're not missing out on much :haha:

Ally that is shocking :shock: little shits! Are you & bump ok?


----------



## Scally

Yeah we are ok, bump felt a little tender for a while but i think i kind of concaved it in a bit as i saw he was going to barge! I was more fuming than anything, i could have seriously ran after them but restrained myself mainly for Izzy's sake! lol

Hows Ambers birthday going? 

x


----------



## time

I have a bath every night inoue so don't think that really helps but I think maybe I'm just one of those people that get bad Braxton hicks all the way up until Labour!

The m a forms were very confusing weren't they ally! I just had a quick read but everything seemed to contradict itself!
That is terrible ally I'm glad you're okay, so scary being pregnant I'm always on edge that someone is going to barge into my bump as I've had a few near misses in the supermarket, on the train etc.. Some people are so ignorant!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Amber's birthday was great, we went to a local petting farm but it was closed :( so ended up going to a huge play area instead and then went out for a meal. Lovely day, but I'm shattered and my house looks like toys r us threw up in it :haha:

We also sold our house today :yipee: totally unexpected, it's only been up for sale for a week and the people (our first viewers) saw it yesterday evening and then rung the estate agent first thing today with their offer of the full asking price :D we've been totally laid back and not even really started looking at places to move to yet! So now we are on a mad hunt for our perfect home!


----------



## Inoue

Scally, how arrogant of them lads!! Ive had nothing but niceness since getting a big bump. People have sat up to give me a seat and ive even skipped toilet que's to take priority! Sorry you had a bad experience :(

Lolly, glad Amber had a great birthday! And double happiness that youve sold your house - congrats! :happydance:

Well ladies, looks like we should get booked in asap for this whooping cough pandemic, best time is to get it done between 28-32 weeks so were all either on the limit or over it. They are however doing the jab up to 38 weeks due to severity of the mutation. Hopefully ill get hold of a nurse today to see if there doing any clinics, im not missing this one out xxx


----------



## Scally

Congratulations Lauryn! Thats fantastic! What a quick sale! Now panic stations! 

Yay for Ambers birthday, glad you had a good day, love the toys r us threw up in your house! haha!

Have just read in the Daily Mail that doctors are now going to offer the whooping cough vaccine to pregnant women, as there has been 5000 cases this year, and 9 babies have died (these babies being under the age of having the vaccines). I think its probably too late in the day for us to get it, but it got me thinking would u?

x


----------



## Scally

Snap Inoue!!!!!! posted at the same time! x


----------



## Inoue

Lol, were both on ball scally ;). Im definitely having the jab, its not an active jab and its to be done before 38 weeks so were all ok to have it. I was watching bbc news and two doctors were on there advising ALL 3rd tri women to get it done, its not to be messed with. Also the jab fluid doesnt go direct to baby (which is most ppls worry). We (the mum) absorbes it and we create small antibodies that are passed on to baby just before birth, its said it can take 2-5weeks for us to create the antibodies so best to get it done asap x

Edit: Happy 33w scally!! Xx


----------



## pops23

Thanks for the heads up ladies. Ive got my Mw appt today so will get that booked in ASAP 

Ally those boys were knuckleheads!!


----------



## Inoue

Ive just phoned up my surgery and the reception obviously didnt watch the news this morning :dohh:. I explained what was going on she kind of twigged after that. Im waiting to be called back by a nurse. Just a heads up to others, the jab is a 4 parter. It contains vaccinatione against w,cough/polio/diphtheria/tetanus so if your allergic to any of those groups then you should let your nurse/mw know. Im allergic to tetanus so ill either get a GP to administrate it carefully or need to have a plain version x


----------



## kellie_w

Morning! 

I have been without Internet and phone the past few days, think bt must be working on my line as the broadband is working ok at the moment... Don't want to speak too soon!! It worried me not having a landline, Internet or no mobile signal, felt so cut off incase I needed to get in touch with anyone in a emergency! Second time in 3 weeks without a phone line so really not impressed. Just got your facebook message ally, as I have said before I'm normally against any medicines in pregnancy but this whooping cough one is making me think twice. I am leaning towards it but still have my doubts. Do you have to book or is your doctor ment to contact you? I was in town yesterday and there was so many children coughing and full of cold, I would hate that my baby got Ill cos I had turned this down. Argggg, decisions!! X


----------



## Inoue

Hi Kellie! What a pain about your internet/phone connections?! Hope it gets all sorted soon, could do without that during 3rd tri! :grr:
 
Im alot more convinced to have this w'cough vaccination against anything like the flu jab as it hasnt been means tested as much as the w'cough vaccination has. USA residents all get the w'cough jab as standard, weve just never had much reason to do the same in the UK untill now. Im still waiting for a call back from nurse about getting booked in. Just read elcewhere that the 10th baby that died was in Ipwich hospital, thats not very far from me. How devistating for the parents :( x


----------



## pops23

I'll let you know what my MW says about it today everyone

Ladies I need some nappies help! are there more than one newborn size? help! what to get? xx


----------



## Inoue

All the best with mw appt pops :). My surgery phoned me back and there getting prepped for the delivery of vaccinations, ill be having mine done by GP. 

These are the nappies i have mass supply of (prob about 200+, lol). There also the ones ive got ready in my hospital bag. I do have other branded ones but there the main ones i think you can get.

https://www.boots.com/en/Huggies-Ne...Huggies Newborn Size 1 Carry pack 27 Nappies


----------



## kellie_w

Hi inoue :flower:

Oh now I'm more confused, I just read about the baby that died in Ipswich, that's only 20 mins from me and ally. The mum is pregnant again and heavily campaigning for the vaccine. But when you google, this injection has always been advised against if you are pregnant, but suddenly with no research or testing is now considered safe. :shrug: I don't know how true this is, some guy in the health department says its a no brainer to have it done... I don't know....


----------



## kellie_w

Good luck with your appointment pops! Look forward to hearing your midwives opinion on this.

From experience don't go too mad on the first size ones, I ended up with loads left. I have 50 size 1 and 50 size 2, all pampers new baby. I have 25 free huggies newborn free from bounty, will might not use them as luke is allergic to any type of huggies nappies. Try sainsburys as they have their baby event and newborn nappies are pretty cheap at the moment. Also, their johnsons wipes are £2.86 for 4 packs, a real bargain. I stocked up with 16 packs yesterday! X


----------



## Inoue

Kellie: Yeh i also heard that it wasnt 'meant' for pregnant women yet the design on the ingredients seem to nearly match the US jabs which 'are' safe for pregnant women. I get more confused the more i read online. Ive heard more pro's than cons but its just another annoying thing to think about! :( x


----------



## Inoue

Useful and reliable source regarding concerns on the vaccination. If you scroll half way down there is a video to watch, its about 6 mins long but its full of information :flower:

https://www.dh.gov.uk/health/2012/09/whooping-cough/


On a side note: Just looked at how much Disneyland Paris is for when Reimi is over 3yrs old and its alot cheaper than i thought! Think id go more for me though :haha: x


----------



## Scally

Ipswich is far too close for comfort! 

Let us know how your app goes Pops, lets hope they mention the vaccination.

I figure that not alot of the gp's/mw's will know whats going on so i thought i'd leave it until next week to ring- you would have thought priority would be given over the women who are nearer to 38 weeks and then work back?

Kellie- that is so annoying about the internet etc, phone them and refuse to pay for it, thats what we did with sky and they took some money off our bill.

Thanks for the links Inoue. When i first read about it I was thinking no, but the more i read the more i want it done asap.

Nappies- I have about 100 newborn nappies- all different makes- huggues, pampers, aldi's, and asda- I want to try them all to see which ones suit best- the pampers were best for Izzy and the Huggies appalling- but i have seen found out that aldis and asda are great too. Whichever ones suit i will stock up on size 2.

x


----------



## time

I've been so tired and busy this week I've not even seen the news and have heard nothing about this whooping cough! What's supposedly happening? Should I call my midwife? Hate having to make these decisions when I know nothing about whooping cough or the vaccine!
Will be good to know what your mw says pops!

Congrats on selling the house lauryn! 

And as for nappies, I have about 80 pampers newborn size 1 and about 100 pampers newborn size 2. My mum had trouble with buggies with all of us so I've stuck to pampers but I think everyone has different opinions on nappies! Sainsburys have them mega cheap at the moment so I may get one more box of each size! I have heard good things about asdas nappies (apparently made in pampers factory and rebranded) so may be worth trying those but I've got all my pampers on offer and with vouchers etc so cheap enough as it is!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Pops - I am using asda's little angels newborn size to start off with (I have about 150-180 size 1's at the moment which should last until baby needs to go up to size 2). It's totally up to you what brand you go with, it's some time trial and error to see what works best. DD had awful nappy rash with Huggies and I found Pampers to really pong of pee :haha:

I am going to have to do some research into this whooping cough vaccine as I'm very cautious about having any type of vaccination whilst pregnant x


----------



## time

Yes I'm the same lauryn I'm really worried! Don't trust any sort of vaccination or medication whilst pregnant I think it's because I always think back to thalidomide and have a panic on! I know it's nowhere near the same but just because something 'similar' is okay in USA doesn't really put my mind at ease!


----------



## time

Just seen on the news doctors are offering it to ALL pregnant women starting Monday. Don't know if this means I get called or have to go in or what!?

I assume this means that they are saying the risk of anything from the vaccine being unsafe to baby is less than the risk of whooping cough or they probably wouldn't be offering it on such a wide scale but I'm still unsure!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I don't trust much what the Americans do (sorry to any americans in here if there are any :rofl:) so that probably doesn't help!! I'm in no way anti-vax but I had to do a lot of research to even get DD vaccinated, and even then we still went ahead with them all but I had them delayed by quite a bit and will do the same again for this baby.

From what I've read up on the pertussis (whopping cough) vaccine so far is that it hasn't really worked for a lot of people. Sweden abandoned it back in the 70's and San Diego had a whooping cough epidemic back in 2010 and 2/3rd's of the people were vaccinated :wacko: it doesn't fill me with much hope! If I'm going to have something put into my body whilst pregnant I want to know that it's at least going to do something. I know not all vaccines are 100% but I want the odds to be more for than against. Just doing some googling now, trying to find some good research and not read too much of the scaremongering x


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey guys, hope we are all ok?

Just a quick update on what's been happening today in case anyone saw on my Facebook. Would have updated here but turns out I have the worlds worst signal since t-mobile changed to ee! 

Went to get up this morning and my pelvis just locked in place so got my oh to turn me over and sit me up, as soon as I got up I took 2 paces and my pelvis just gave out and I landed on my knees jarring my bump and hit my bump off the side of the bed. 

Went into the ante natal day unit to get checked over as I'm paranoid at half 10 this morning. Had a trace done where baby's heartbeat was seriously all over the place and kept dropping out, but that's a dodgy placement of monitor pads more than anything. So I sat for an hour and waited for the dr to see me. Dr wasn't happy with the trace so asked for another one to be done after I've had something to eat and drink.

Got back to the hospital at half 2 and got on a monitor at half 3, trace was still dodgy. Heart rate dropping to 70-80 then rising up to 170 after a matter of seconds. Better quality trace though as the sensor was resigted. 

Dr still isn't happy with it, especially as I can't feel any of the movements that he is making, which I can hear on the trace. 

She said that he seems happy enough in there but they are being over cautious as I can't feel his movements. Got sent home for tonight and I'm back in tommorrow at 10 am for a 3rd scan to see if the heart rate has settled at all. 

Managed to get a growth scan booked also for next Wednesday so I don't have to wait 4 weeks to see my consultant as ill see him right afterwards. 

But yeah, epic long post sorry girls! I'm ok, and Logan is ok though so don't worry, the dr was very firmly telling me not to come home and panic as despite the erratic-ness of the trace they can hear him moving etc and he seems happy. They are just erring on the side of caution as I'm high risk :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no Sarah :( I'm glad all seems well with Logan, and it's great they have taken such good care of you both :hugs: let us know how you get on tomorrow x


----------



## pops23

Sarah you poor thing! so glad to hear Logan is all ok though and that you are feeling calm, but good that they are taking it seriously and looking after you

Had my MW appt and all is good, baby was sleeping so HB was 134-144 which is fine, baby is measuring at 32 weeks and still head down

Told them about my pelvic pain and MW has diagnosed mild SPD and has referred me for physio which is good, probably will give me some exercises and a pelvic support band.

Spoke to her about the whooping cough vaccine and she said they haven't yet had a direct contact from the government to give it, but if/ when they do they will contact all pregnant women to offer it. I also asked about the flu vaccine and she said it is not a live vaccine so there is no risk to it and it's vital that pregnant women have it xx


----------



## Scally

Oh my gosh Sarah you poor thing, what a scare, I am glad you are both ok, but let us know how tomorrow goes. What a worry for you.

Pops- Sounds like a good mw app, thanks for the update on the whooping cough vaccination.

Ok ladies i have just done something so silly, its very embarrassing and TMI but i thought i'd tell you! lol
I was attempting to have a bit of a tidy up down there, cant see much so thought i'd do a bit of shaving and then scissors to neaten and shorten (cringe!) and i was snipping and forgot about how swollen things are down there and yep i snipped and got myself! Ouch! and lots of blood! oh dear!!! what an absolute dipstick! Dont think i'll be trying that again! Let it be a lesson to you all never try and do it yourself when u cant see! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG Ally :shock: I want to laugh a teeny bit, but can't because I'm shuddering at the thought of doing that!!!!! Ouchhhheeeee! Are you ok!?!

I had a tidy up myself down there the other day, but only with the razor! Couldn't see a thing, looked in the mirror afterwards and it looked a right old mess :rofl:


----------



## Scally

Hahaha! its ok to laugh, i have now after the bleeding has calmed- when it was bad i had visions of trying to explain it at a and e or something! haha! I have put a pad on as its still bleeding a little! And it still looks like a mess down there! Theres just no hope! tee hee! x


----------



## pops23

oh hun, you poor thing!! I've been tempted but will definitely avoid now, hope it heals quickly! xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks guys :) Will defo let you know how it goes tommorrow. Im sure all will be well! At least im getting a growth scan out of it so I dont have to wait so long now, hopefully may get a better idea about what the plan may be.

Pops, glad your midwife appointment went well :) And awesome that they are reffering you. In my hometown, Plymouth, they wont refer people after 30 weeks as the que to see physio is 10 weeks long currently!

Oh no Ally! I have to admit, I may have laughed a little bit (sorry lol) but that sounds so sore! I hope you are ok, poor sod! x


----------



## Inoue

Sarah. What an emotional day for you! Im glad to hear you and Logan are ok and the medical team are keeping a close eye on you. Also great news on the growth scan :happydance:. Hope tomorrow goes ok with the HB check :flow:

Pops. Glad your mw appt went ok, wont be too many to attend now! Hope they help you out with the SPD, cant imagen what that must be like. Also thanks on the heads up regarding vaccinations, im sure we will know more over the weekend. 

Scally. You silly little bear! Why on earth are you using scissors?! :shock:. I use a shielded venus bikini trimmer and its a wonderful bit of kit, i can still use it when i cant see ;). Hope the 'area' heals soon although you may want to pee leaning forward to avoid toe curling pain :haha: x


----------



## kellie_w

Ohhh ally! Sorry I laughed a bit too! I'm scared to go blind there, but will have too eventually! Hope you heal soon! 

Sarah, how scary for you :hugs: It's good for your growth scan, I'll be watching for your update tomorrow. So glad that they are keeping a eye on you and having you back in again. Hope Logan gives you some big kicks overnight.

Pops, glad your appointment went well, hurray for measuring a week ahead! I don't get why they announce these vaccines to the public without briefing health professionals first. I bet so many midwives have been questioned today. That's interesting to know about the flu vaccine though

I'm away at great Yarmouth at the moment, but will be checking in as for some reason I have amazing signal on my iPad in the caravan! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks again guys for your concern :) I've had a few pokes tonight and deep down I know he is ok, so I'm sure all Is well. I gotta say, massively impressed with the maternity care at my local hospital yet again. The staff are all so lovely , really have time for you despite being overrun with patients and they do take what you are saying seriously which is really nice. The rest of the hospital unfortunately is shite, could really do with taking a leaf from maternitys books tbh. 

Hope you are having a lovely time away Kellie :) I remember going there when I was younger but don't remember at all what Great Yarmouth is like!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hope you're having a great time away Kellie :)

GL at the hospital today Sarah. Saw your status on FB a bit ago and it made me well up! :hugs:

Oooh we have 3 guests noseying at our thread!


----------



## Inoue

Its because were just that awesome Lolly :smug:

Good luck Sarah with scan today, will keep looking for update. Glad little Logan is giving you a few reassuring kicks :)

Have a great time in Yarmouth kellie, love arcades! Lol

Hope your foof foof is healing ok scally :haha: 

Xxxxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey guys back from the hospital, think my mum really was making sure everything was ok as today we got a perfect trace on him with a happy healthy heartbeat and movements seemed to have resumed now too so feeling happy :) 

Measuring even further ahead on the fundal height now...at 42 weeks which just seems insane to me, but was checked multiple times again. Just thankful I have that scan booked for Wednesday, think I'd be beside myself with worry if I had to wait til the 36 week one!! 

Hope we're all enjoying our weekends? Really nice day today! Been out for a meal with a friend after not wanting to be stuck inside and pondering things. Has been 16 years since my mum passed now, was a bit upset this morning but I'm ok now I've been out and had my mind taken off everything :)


----------



## Inoue

Im so glad it went well Sarah! Fundal height is still quite high for the stage but you will know more on the growth scan, mine was only about 7 mins long and she got all the data so it doesnt take long. I guess your seeing the consultant afterwards? Sorry to hear about your mum, never had immediate family lost apart from my Grandad which was very traumatic at the time (totally unexpected) but im glad your keeping yourself busy :) xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah seeing the consultant afterwards, will be trying my best to wangle some answers out of him! If he continues growing like he is there's no way I can carry on till my due date, just hope he recognises that and decides to help me! 

I'm ok, had a bit of a cry this morning but its been so long now that it's sunk in there's no point me sitting alone all day and thinking about it, won't bring her back will it. Death sucks :( but yeah, I'm ok :)


----------



## Inoue

Bless ya. Youve had your little silence today to remember her and thats important, nothing wrong in getting upset <3

Make sure you try and get some answers from the consultant, i havent actually met mine yet! I just keep seeing random consultants from all over, abit annoying really as im literally in and out of the room in 2 minutes (not that i have concerns, but still...). 


Maybe this thought will make you smile; in one more day, we can offically say *"Our babies are due next month"* :wohoo: xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I can't believe we can say that as of Monday!! My baby is due in 2 months exactly today, soooo scary!

Thinking of you today Sarah :hugs:


----------



## pops23

Thinking of you today Sarah lovely

I don't have you on fb I don't think, what's your full name? 

Weve done our nursery this weekend, it is totally gorgeous, so exciting!

Also been rethinking on boys name, we just can't decide! Currently in the running Flynn, Logan (like Sarah, good taste!) and Brandon, Bran for short

Any thoughts? Xxx


----------



## pops23

Ps yay to October tomorrow, we start our nct classes tomorrow night! Xx


----------



## Scally

Hey all! What a manic weekend! Worked Saturday then drove to Gloucester, slept for an hour Saturday night, had lots of baby cuddles today and have just got back home! Long journey but worth it for the baby snuggles! 

Sarah- huge hugs for you, I lost my mum 10 years ago, it doesnt get easier, especially when you get pregnant and start having children and that special person is missing. 

Pops- yay for your nursery! how exciting! pics??? I like all those boys names!

Inoue- hey! my foof is much better now thank you! haha! Cannot wait until tomorrow to say we are due next month!

Hey Lauryn- did you have a good weekend?

Kellie- hope you enjoyed Great Yarmouth! 

So funny, i was cuddling my SIL's newborn Sam and he was rooting! I think i must be giving off the milk scent now! He wouldnt settle on me much just kept trying to go for them!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Pops they are all lovely names :) it's so hard trying to decide, but I'm sure once you meet him you'll know his name straight away!

Wow what a day for you Ally! I've had a busy weekend - 3 kid's parties (well, Amber's was one of them that her grandparents did at theirs so that wasn't too difficult :haha:) and we've been to view some houses too :yipee: we have found one that we love, just got to wait for our financial advisor to come back to us now to see if we can borrow the extra we need for the mortgage, so keep your FX'd for me ladies :)

Had some painful twinges down below today, and they weren't too nice!


----------



## pops23

Good luck lauryn!

So sorry to hear about your mums Sarah and ally, my mum has progressive motor neurone disease and is severely disabled with no use of her lower body and very limited use of he legs. She is still fully capable of speaking etc which is great but it upsets me a lot that she won't be able to cuddle her grandchild and look after it like my friends mums will. 

Glad you like the names, hubs also likes Brody. I'm leaning towards Flynn right now! 

Pics of nursery coming soon  xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies :) just a short message as I'm on my phone about to head to bed! 

I thought I had you on there pops, my name is Sarah Collings, you'll be able to find me through the others here if you have them too. 

I'm going with Logan btw, but I'm biased! Flynn is lovely, not very heard of too, where I am anyways! 

Thank you all so much for all your kind thoughts and well wishes regarding my mum, it means a lot to me it really does. I'm ok most of the time but days like yesterday it's almost like I allow myself to think about it and it gets me a bit. But I'm ok today, I know she wouldn't want me moping around :) 

Can't wait to see your nursery pops! I've not started on one here as I don't want to do it then be offered a house elsewhere! Be sods law that will happen as soon as the paint dry! 

Can't believe it's October tommorrow! Our due dates are next month (nearly lol) how mad is that! Start my ante natal classes on Tuesday so looking forward to those! Currently got my friends betting on the likelyhood of Logan turning into an October baby now lol! 

Sorry if I've not replied to people here phone browsing is a pain :( hope we are all good and have had a lovely weekend? X


----------



## kellie_w

Morning.... IT'S OCTOBER!!!! We are going to be mummys next month!! It feels so real now, so exciting! 

Sarah and ally, I'm so sorry to hear about your mums and that your mum is so poorly pops :hugs: I can't even begin to think about how hard some days must be for you all. My grandad had been gone 26 years yesterday and my mum had so many tears yesterday over him. Kind of hits seeinig her like that that as much as they say time is a healer it's not at all. 

Good luck with your house Lauryn! Hope it all goes through smoothly. How did Amber's party go?

Pops, I love your names, my fav out of them is brody. I love that name! 

Ohh ally, you got your baby cuddles! I bet it was lovely! Do you have any more pics to share, he is such a cutie! Not good for the hours sleep though, Saturday again :nope:

Had a lovely holiday, glad to home to a comfy sofa and bed though! I couldn't sleep Friday night as it was so cold, I had a snoring dh one side and a coughing son the other and was in the most uncomfortable bed. Walked miles Saturday and ended up with horrible ligament pain, felt like a constant stabbing stitch which was horrible. Yesterday was better after more sleep though! 

Any appointments this week? Sarah did I see you have a growth scan weds? Is Logan still moving well? X


----------



## Sarahcake

Glad you had a nice time away Kellie besides the uncomfy bed and pain :( getting back to your own bed must have been like heaven! 

I hope your mum is ok Kellie, and you too of course. Family deaths are never easy, no matter how long it's been since it happened :( 

I do have a growth scan on Wednesday yeah, thank god, I'd have lost the plot waiting until 36 weeks! The registrar wanted it done when I was up the hospital the other day but it was 5pm and the scanning unit was closed. Would really like to know if I'm actually measuring 42 weeks or if my fundal height is crazy out for some reason. But besides that, he's back to moving well which is a massive relief :) 

I can't believe it's October already... We're due next month!! How mad is that!


----------



## Scally

ITS OCTOBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DUE NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lauryn- fingers crossed for you finances, and yay for finding the house! Is there a chain? When do they hope you can all move? 

Pops- Sorry to hear about your mum xx

Kellie- Glad you had a good holiday, did you have a caravan? We went away last September and by god the caravan was FREEZING!!!! 

I have a couple of pics on my phone, i'll sort them out, Izzy was fantastic with him, I was so proud of her, she kept singing him songs, tickling his feet, she helped me feed him a bottle, and she rocked him in his moses basket. Bless her, i really hope she's the same with ours! 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Ohh I remember seeing that now about you measuring 42 weeks, its insane! I'm guessing you have a lot of fluid round Logan. Very glad to hear he is back to moving well. Oliver had a quiet 5 hours, it made me panic as I always feel him when I sit down and relax. Such a relief when you finally get that kick! 

I can't get out of bed today, no motivation whatsoever. Luke is happily destroying his room so im making the most of staying in the warm!My cat was screeching outside at 5am, couldn't sleep after that so now I'm ready to sleep again! Someone make me move!! X


----------



## kellie_w

Ally, aww izzy is going to be a amazing help! Guess she just at the right age to fully understand. I don't know what to expect from my monster, he will prob try and tip him out of everything and poke him in the eyes! He rubbed my belly last night when I asked him where baby is, so maybe he is getting it now! Be lovely to see some pictures, bet he has changed already! Did you ever say what his name is? We did stay in a caravan, it was so cold and dirty, the 3 times we been before we had a free upgrade, not this time though. The heating only came on when the thermostat was above 25c so we were either roasting or freezing! X


----------



## Scally

I think she might be a bit too helpful, I am going to have to keep an eye on her, i can imagine her lifting the baby out of the moses basket by herself if its crying! 

His name is Samuel, I was so scared about holding a newborn but i changed his nappy and everything! He was soooo tiny even though his 9lb! 

Thats insane about the heating in your caravan! We did it last year, went on a Sun holiday in Scotland and got married in Gretna Green, and i remember wearing all my clothes to bed, and get every duvet in the place to put over me! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning ladies!!! WE ARE DUE NEXT MONTH :wohoo: can't believe it!!

Kellie - Glad you had a good holiday, although I feel your happiness about being back home in your own bed! The bed in the chalet we stayed in was not comfortable at all, my hips and pelvis felt crushed every morning after waking up :wacko:

Ally - Awwww that is so cute, Izzy will be an awesome big sis! We went back to visit my family in Nottingham last weekend and met my friend's newborn son. Amber was great with him, she did get a bit uninterested after 20mins or so though!

What a miserable day it is! Definitely Autumn now. I have my 31 week appt with the consultant at the hospital today @ 2pm. Got a few queries to bring up with him, and should make a little list really because I know this preggo brain will forget! I need to discuss my GTT results. Had the test done back in August and haven't heard a thing back from them :wacko: I'm pretty sure if I had it they'd be in touch with me straight away, but it would have been nice to have been told I'm in the clear anyway! Then I need to ask why my FH has only been measured once, and the MW who did it did it with her fingers and not a tape measure!! Never seen it done like that before :haha:


----------



## Scally

Good luck with your appointment Lauryn! Do make a list! I always do as my mind goes blank usually! 
X


----------



## ttc_lolly

I measured ahead by a good few weeks with Amber, had to have growth scans too so I think it's weird no one has measured me properly this time :wacko: it was all a load of crap anyway mind, as Amber was low birth weight! Must have just been my belly blub making the FH measurements ahead :rofl: but thought they might want to at least try monitor this baby's size to make sure she's growing ok :shrug: I dunno...!


----------



## Sarahcake

Good luck with your consultant appointment today Lauryn, I would definately write a list of things to go over. I plan to do the same for Wednesday as I know how forgetful I am at the best of times, let alone with baby brain in tow! 

Measuring with finger spacing used to be common practice a few years ago, was it an older midwife you had by any chance? That was part of their training before and I guess that old habits die hard for some!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Cheers Sarah, yeh I thought that may be the case. Random she'd still be using it now though, seeing as tape measures were invented :rofl:

Should hopefully hear back from our financial advisor today with some figures to see if we can proceed and put an offer on this house. I hope we can, I'm already mentally decorating it and know exactly where I want all my furniture :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

Lol yes, the tape measure, whilst a simple invention, would actually make that job a fair bit easier for her! One of the midwives at the antenatal day unit was talking to another the other day when I was up there and she still insists on using the finger measurements as its more accurate apparently? Cant see how, but there you go!

I meant to say earlier actally but massive congrats on the sale of your house! I cant believe that went so fast! Really hope your advisor has the news you are after today so you can progress and get it bought.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I don't understand the finger measurements... unless the MW's have mentally remembered the exact length of something by using their fingers!? Or do they assume their fingers are exactly each 1cm wide!?

Thank you! I can't believe it either! Mad rush trying to get everything sorted now, as we hadn't thought it would sell this fast ourselves and so have nothing done!


----------



## Sarahcake

They must just...know how big their fingers are I guess. I suppose if you have been doing it for years then you would just do it and trust the results every time. Horses are measured in hands arnt they so that kinda measurements been happening for years...still, not sure if I trust it myself lol

I only have experience of selling my grandads house, and I remember that being a nightmare, took months to sell and several drops in price so yeah, going by my experience of house selling, you've done really well with that!


----------



## Inoue

ARRRRRRER!! NEED TO JOIN YOU ALL IN CELEBRATING THATS ITS OCTOBER!! :yipee: :wohoo: 

All the best with the consult appt Lolly, hope you get some answers. Definitely ask about GTT, I passed but only by a fraction and they never rang to disc results. 

Cant search prev posts but glad someones NCT classes are coming up. Would you be able to post what you learned and discussed in the classes when you have them? I missed out on my only antenatal class so feel abit lost with breathing techniques etc :flow:

Afm, general moan needed :haha:. Back aches all day, my ass bone connected to leg sends shooting pain down my leg everytime I walk, really annoying! Reimi being a bum last night and wouldnt move much, tried all the tricks and I got very frustrated. Shes moving like norm this morning so I gave her a telling off for making me and DH worry :). Think thats my moan so far... Xx


----------



## Inoue

Yippee!!!! Just made a FB account (god knows how with my knowledge) but im on there now to add you :happydance:

My name is "Josephine Simpson" if people could friend me :blush: 

Here's a link if that helps as there's a few josephine simpsons: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...100004374554275&type=1#!/josephine.simpson.75

xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm still in a state of shock that were due next month...NEXT MONTH!!! Eek! 

Really glad to hear reimi is shifting about as usual, it really is worrying when they don't isn't it. I always thought that I would be less worried when I started to feel proper movements, but if anything, I'm way more worried! 

I've got my nhs classes starting on Tuesday lunchtime. A course of 4 classes apparently so will let you know how they go. The nct are the paid classes arnt they? Be interesting to see how different they are!


----------



## Scally

Have friended you Inoue! Sorry to hear about your aches and pains Reimi was being a little monkey! Glad she is back to normal today! They do love to worry us dont they?

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Will add you now Inoue :D


----------



## Inoue

Sarah, got you added ~ thankya! :) xx

Edit! Got you now Scally (thanks Sarah!) x

Edit Edit!! Arrrrrr. Ive just sent a friend request to someone i didnt want to (from my school!) can i unclick on something so she doesnt join my page?! :nope: x


----------



## Sarahcake

I think you can cancel request yeah. If you go back to her page, you should see something like friend requested, you should be able to click on that and it will bring a drop down menu where you can cancel friend request...I think. Thats how it was before all the changes anywho :S


----------



## Inoue

*bows down at your feet*

Thankyou thankyou thankyou!! Phew. Breathe... x


----------



## time

Hi guys! Just been catching up on what you're all doing! Been out of action all weekend as we had an anniversary weekend because we have to work today :( boo!

Glad you have a scan Wednesday Sarah, bet it will put your mind at ease and you may just have a lot of fluid around baby. I think fh measurement is ludicrous anyway!

Good luck with the house lauryn and with your consultant, I don't have any appointments now until the 12th and that's just another bp, urinalysis, the check. I'm only ever there 5 mins! 

Hope you're all good and cannot believe we can now say baby is due next month that is mental!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Did it work Inoue? Ive done it so many times before, being nosy on old school peoples profile and accidently hit add as friend and thought...shit lol 

Ooo happy anniversary! Hope a lovely weekend was had :D I am relieved for sure, fluid wise, it was within normal limits at my 29 week scan but I suspect that may have changed for my measurements to be that drastically out. 

Your midwife appointments sound a lot like mine! Dip the pee, prod my stomach, scribble on notes and out the door lol


----------



## Inoue

Yeh it worked perfectly thanks Sarah ;)

Glad to see you back on here time :hugs:. Hope you had a nice anniversary weekend, do anything nice? x


----------



## time

Yeah we had a lovely weekend thanks, nothing like I expected my first anniversary (babies were meant to come next year haha) but we have non alcoholic champagne and strawberries for tonight which will make up for it! We were going to stay in a fancy hotel but really not worth it as I am so uncomfortable all the time and would just want to be home in my own bed!

Sarah the fluid can come on all of a sudden so it may just be the last few weeks its gone into excess which would make more sense than baby growing so so drastically!!!

I know annoying isn't it especially when you only see them every 3 weeks at the moment. I also got a lot of nastiness in response to me telling her I'm probably not breastfeeding due to me going back to work quite soon as well as husband offering to do night feeds, so I'd end up expressing all day long to get enough milk! She was very sharp with me and gave me 4 leaflets on why I should breastfeed so she hasn't given up yet!


----------



## time

Just bought some micro new baby nappies in boots as a pack of 25 was reduced to £1.60 so thought they can't be that tiny but omg they are sooooo tiny!! No way baby would be fitting in those unless she is teeny or comes early, worth it though for how cute they are haha


----------



## Sarahcake

I really hate the pressure that you get to breastfeed. I do plan too but even I think its bad how on your case they are. At my 31 week appointment, I was sat in the dr's waiting room with my maternity folder and got swooped upon by a breastfeeding midwife like a vulture who then proceeded to chuck leaflets at me and tell me the pro's, even when I had already told her I plan to do it. Was horrid actually as the waiting room was packed and she was asking me, not so quietly if I had any worries about my nipples or anything :S Was mortified. 

Midwifes dont understand sometimes that its not just a case of I can breastfeed whenever baby wants food. I dont work, so sitting at home and feeding on demand isnt a problem, but for someone trying to fit that, and expressing around a working day, must be hell tbh. Im sure we all get how breast milk is better for baby, but they dont have to make people feel like terrible parents if they choose to use formula!

Rant over lol


----------



## Scally

Happy anniversary Time! 

I think its awful how much they go on about breastfeeding, and almost make out that formula is poison!

I am hoping to breastfeed, i did with Izzy for 4 weeks but had to give up on doctors instructions as i was so poorly and even then the MW were trying to slam it down my throat! 
x


----------



## Sarahcake

It really really bugs me :( You are given a choice which one you want to use, but in reality, is it a choice really? Its more presented as one is right, and one is wrong which is in no way true. Does it matter really what you feed them? So long as they are being fed and are thriving I see no issue here at all. 

I may not be able to breastfeed due to my medication, and I have absolutely no issue with formula feeding Logan should I need to. Im just cheap and Breast milk is free :D


----------



## time

Thanks ally! I know she treated me as though I was some anti breastfeeding lunatic, I am fully aware breast is best but for some people's lifestyles and circumstances its just not feasable. I will probably have to put my foot down after birth and say I'm sorry I'm not breastfeeding but it's so stressful having to explain yourself all the time!


----------



## Sarahcake

I hate that they take the stance of, well you arnt breastfeeding so this automatically makes you against breastfeeding! Its not like that at all, people have lives, having a baby does affect things, but as much as you have to adapt for them, their needs have to adapt for you too. So if formula is best for your situation, then why not. Least they are eating!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :hi:

Back from seeing the consultant and all is well :thumbup: I'm measuring bang on at 32cms (he actually measured me... with a TAPE MEASURE!!), pee and BP was fine too. Have the anaesthetist next week and then MW @ 34w, then consultant again @ 36w... these last few weeks really are going to fly by!


----------



## kellie_w

Glad your appointment went well Lauryn, and that a tape measure was actually used this time! 

I think it's horrible how some of you are being treated over breastfeeding. My midwife mentioned it at my booking appointment, I said Luke had been formula fed and she actually recommended that I do the same again as he has always been such a good size and obviously worked really well for us.I know it will be a different opinion in hospital when the pink ladies descend! I Still am going to try, but not fussed now either way. I hate this "Breast is best" thing, makes you feel worse when things don't work out. 

Happy anniversary time, and welcome to Facebook inoue! X


----------



## Sarahcake

A tape measure...no way! You lucky thing haha! Glad to hear all went well at the appointment and continues to go well with the pregnancy! 

Its just one of my biggest things that irritate me. The way that your looked down upon by the midwives and people for choosing to formula feed is disgusting. Grrr :(


----------



## pops23

Hi everyone!

Glad appt went well lauryn!

I've got my NCT classes starting tonight, I can't believe it, I booked them so long ago, seems crazy! and labour ward tour on weds, now that is scary!!

I really want to breastfeed and do feel everyone should give it a go espec for first few weeks when all nutrients are given to babba, but if it doesn't work then it's formula and thats that. Better baby feeds than you try desperately to breastfeed and it becomes upsetting for mum and baby. I swear these BF MW are on commission, he he!!

I'm cheap too and appreciate that breast milk is free, although people say formula is easy but it can be quite difficult too can't it? It terms of heating, mixing etc.. so definitely not the easy option like some may think

each to their own i say! xx


----------



## kellie_w

I totally agree about how formula feeding is not the easy option! When bf didn't work out for us, I got so upset about preparing the formula to within the guidelines. The whole waiting 30 minutes for a boiling kettle to cool is not practical when you have a newborn screaming for food 6/7 times a day! And going out.... Argg!! We found a way round it, and didn't follow the guidelines in the end but it would have been so much easier to be able to just get a boob out! And then finding a formula to suit... Def not the easiest thing as some people say!

Enjoy your NCT class pops! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

I agree Kellie, it definitely isn't as easy as what it seems. We ended up premaking the bottles and going against guidelines, but then so much formula was being wasted and the stuff ain't bloody cheap! DD got really chunky on it too :haha: and I still feel guilty that she has really bad eczema, and wonder if I'd have not given in with BF'ing if that's something she wouldn't have now :shrug: who knows! They do come down on people hard I suppose, and some are pretty militant but it is best for baby at the end of the day so I can't blame them too much. I wasn't ever made to feel bad but I could tell they thought I wasn't trying hard enough, and they were right actually! It'll be different this time!

Anybody else had traces of protein noted in their urine, but nothing said about it? Just gone through my notes today and it's there in my notes but the consultant didn't mention it (it was the MW who checked before I went in to see consultant and then wrote it on my notes). My BP was absolutely fine though, so I suppose it isn't anything to worry about? Just being a bit paranoid I think x


----------



## Scally

Lauryn- wow with a tape measure! fantastic! lol. Your weeks will go quite fast with your appointments, how comes you are seeing consultant, anaethestist etc? (if u dont mind me asking?) Trace of protein is ok i think especially as bp fine. 

I used to pre make bottles with Izzy, making them on demand is a nightmare, we used to boil the kettle, put the powder in, quickly cool and put in the fridge.

Pops- how was your nct class?

I just went for a little walk (2 miles round trip) and gosh i am shattered! Had to eat a load of jammie dodgers when i got back! lol

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Where did you walk 2 miles to!? You're crazy :haha: hahaha!!

I'm consultant led because I'm high risk. Mild pre-e and hypertension with DD and she was low birth weight. I think I have to see the anaesthetist because of my BMI. I'm not that big (honest!!) but the stupid BMI puts me in a category where I need a ''chat'' to talk about pain relief and if having an epidural would be possible. I had one before no problems, so dunno why they are wasting their time tbh. I don't even have a fat back :rofl: it's all arse and thighs on me!!


----------



## Scally

Lauryn- thats insane! I have seen your pics on fb there is no way you have a high BMI!

Our local post office is a mile away so did that and then the garden centre on the way back, our nearest town (well co-op/tescos express) is a 2 mile walk- i can manage there but can never manage to walk back especially as its uphill! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Pops, How did your NCT class go? Ive got my 'Parentcraft' class at half 1 today, apparently the first session is on breastfeeding today...held by little miss pushy that lept on me in the doctors surgery the other day! Hurrah! :S

Lauryn there is no way on this earth that you should be counted in with the chubbies like myself lol Just had a nose on Facebook and from what I can see, you really shouldn't be over the BMI threshold surely?! 

Ally, just the thought of a 2 mile walk makes me breathless! I felt like I had ran a marathon after putting one sock on this morning :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww you ladies are too kind! My BMI is high though... I think it's overweight, possibly close to the obese section :blush: I do hide it well! I still don't have a fat back though! :rofl:

I need to find a BF'ing class near me, but not sure if to just wait until baby's here and then try one as it's so hard to learn with a baby doll!


----------



## pops23

Hi everyone!

Class was good thanks, 7 couples in total, all really nice, I was the youngest there (I'm 29). just lots of chatting, talking through labour etc.. I'm looking forward to next weeks already!

High BMI my arse Lauryn, there's nothing of you! xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Just come back from my first NHS antenatal class and it was actually really nice. Was indeed the same woman who found me at the dr's surgery running this session but she was much nicer today, think she may have been being forced to approach people at the surgery.

This session was about breastfeeding primarily, she said at the start that she is supposed to talk only about breastfeeding but she said she would answer any formula questions also if we had them. Was a few questions asked and she answered them all openly and honestly without any breastfeeding bias she has entering the equation which was nice. 

My partner was the only one there and she made him feel really included, covering things like feeling like the dad cant bond if baby is breastfed etc. I was surprised also when she gave a mention to the benifits of co-sleeping when used within safe guidelines which is something that ive found is a bit of a grey area with a lot of midwifes. 

All in all, really impressed as was Neil who was worried it would be a case of sit in a circle ans share our stories with people etc! Looking forward to next weeks session.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahaha thanks Pops! I wish that was the case ;)

Glad you both had good classes ladies, and that's great your OH was involved nicely too Sarah as I know you & he were a bit worried before. I bet you weren't naughty and didn't giggle did you!? Plenty of time for that yet :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

I may or may not have giggled when she said that baby is warm and safe inside for 9 months, then he/she is pushed violently out of your vagina....just the word vagina made me giggle...god I need to grow up! lol


----------



## Scally

Hahaha! That whole sentence sounds funny! I would have laughed! x


----------



## Sarahcake

25 this month and still giggling like a school girl at certain words! Sad state of affairs haha! 
Glad its not just me who has these odd immature moments with certain sentances Ally :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

We spent our whole classes giggling like naughty school kids :lol: you're never too old to Sarah!


----------



## Scally

I am 34 and i still find that funny! no hope for me!

I can't believe how many pages we have on this thread now, i wonder how many we'll have when all our babies are here!? 

I am feeling absolutely shattered over these last few days, I am finding it very hard to get up in the mornings, and i have started to feel a bit icky again in the mornings and evenings! Anyone else find themselves feeling like they are in the first trimester again? 

Shall we do a bump pic again? Be lovely to see how everyone is progressing! My phone is on charge at the mo but when it comes off I'll put one on from the weekend. 

x


----------



## pops23

I'm actually feeling pretty good and still working loads, but the SPD us getting me down a bit as painful and no word from physio yet

Can't believe you're 34 weeks already, exciting!

I have a bump pic from last week in my journal  xx


----------



## Scally

Didn't realise you had a journal! Will have a nosy! Shame you havent heard from physio yet, hope they pull their finger out soon!

x


----------



## kellie_w

Glad to see you both enjoyed your classes, wish ours could have been as good last time! In our area, they cram it all in over a 6 hour day and made so boring, we didn't even want to laugh at the funny words! 

Lauryn, no way about your bmi, you aren't big at all! I don't get that at all, I'm def bigger than you but no concerns have ever been raised.

Ally, I'm with you. Starting to feel incredibly tired and feeling more sick whilst eating meals again. I'm also getting full very quickly and having to cut down portion sizes. I'm really aching all over, feel the need to pee immediately after going, my right leg has a huge vein that's started to swell and don't even get me started on the backache I had last night. I'm also getting comments everywhere I go saying about how I must be due any time, how big I am, "didn't your mum tell you not to eat hot bread" (?!) I know I have got huge now but argggggg!!! Sorry rant over! 

Any more thoughts on the whooping cough vaccine? I'm still deciding though my doctor is also seriously pushing the flu jab this year too x


----------



## kellie_w

Wow pops, baby will be here before they get you into physio. What are they playing at?! Just had a nosy at your journal, your bump is so cute and perfect And you look amazing! 

I'll post mine on Facebook as I can never get nothing to load on here x


----------



## Scally

Kellie- You poor thing, sounds like you are really suffering! 
And grrrrrrrr to the people calling you huge, erm yes there is a baby in there, and the comment about the bread?! so random! 
I have had lengthy discussions with Dave about the whooping cough vaccine, i just dont know..... If i thought i could get the jab straight after and Dave too I'd be happy with that but i am not sure if they do that here? 

x


----------



## Scally

Ooooh pops just realised what you meant about 34 weeks, I am almost there! But i was saying about how juvenile i am that I am 34 and find rude words funny! lol x


----------



## kellie_w

I'm ok though, it's all worth it and not for much longer now :flower:

The girl I was telling you all about with the spd etc had her baby yesterday at 36 weeks, he weighed 6Ib 3oz and is fine. Funny thing is, saw her the day before and she was walking better than me, striding her way through a shopping centre to get her nails done. Though she was saying on Facebook how bad she was, couldn't even walk on crutches... Oh and planning to have another baby :dohh:

I wish I could decide on this vaccine, I was going to book yesterday then got put off by someone again. My oh not really much help... I don't know x


----------



## Scally

Bump pic and a pic of my SIL's baby Sam with my hubby and Izzy! x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120930-00080[1].jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2









IMG-20120930-00082[1].jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kellie_w

Awww, baby Sam is so cute, and so is izzy! What a gorgeous picture, and as I said on Facebook your bump is so little and lovely! X


----------



## Scally

Thanks Kellie. My bump is weird i feel so huge and it looks so massive when i look down but then when i take a photo it doesnt look big! We have no mirrors at home, so the only time i get to see it is in shop windows and it definitely looks massive in those! 

I have a lovely video of Izzy singing to him but it wont let me upload it!

Strange about the woman you know, do you think she was milking it a bit? 

I am definitely going backwards and forwards about the vaccine- it puts me off that its a 4 in 1, they cant be sure of the effects of it on the baby, but then the other part of me would never forgive myself if my baby got really ill with whooping cough and i could have done something to prevent it.....

x


----------



## kellie_w

Was just reading about this missing little girl, I am the only one who is wondering why she was allowed to be playing so far away on her own at 7.30 when it was obviously getting dark at only 5 years old? I hate when things like this happen, praying that they find her very soon. I don't know how I'm ever going to let my children out of my sight! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning ladies :hi: have seen both of your bumps on FB and you both look great! Ally, you look so tiny it's hard to believe you're almost 34w! I did see your bump at full term with Izzy so know you probably weren't going to get outwardly huge, must be that long torso of yours!

Kelli, no way are you as big as me silly! Trust me, I hide it well :haha: I do have a huge arse and thighs, that's probably where it's all hidden actually!

I'm not having the whooping cough or flu vaccine. Will ask to get the WC after birth, but definitely don't want anything whilst still pregnant.

I feel so sad about that little missing girl, was actually crying over it yesterday :nope: I do wonder what she was doing out so late, but then we don't know the full story. She could've slipped from her mum's sight for 2 mins... and they are saying the guy who's been arrested is known to the family, so he wouldn't of had to snatch her :( I know I've taken my eyes away from Amber before when we've been out and it scares me how fast things can happen and the ''what if's'', it makes me feel physically sick sometimes! I hate this world we are living in x


----------



## Scally

It is so sad about that little girl, I must admit i felt the same about why she was out on her own at the age of 5, but its a little town so maybe the parents thought that it was safe as well as other parents in that area? I can't seeing it ending well which is awful.

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Me either :nope: it never usually does, and if it was him that took her and they have him in custody and have searched his van and house... where is she? :(


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies :flow:. Its awful news about that little 5 year old, I know we cant jump to conclusions, but why on earth was she playing two blocks away from her parents and only with other kids?! We know its not a safe world anymore so why do parents still allow there kids to wonder around at night then have the trauma of the child being snatched. Beggers belief. Just hope they find the little girl before its to late.

Glad you both enjoyed your antenatal classes, nice that youve met new people :)

Scally, what a titchy bump at 34w! So cute! Wont take you long to get back into shape! :haha:

Im in for the whooping cough jab, I have alot of family around me who will visit when babys born so if I can give her abit of protection, then I will :)

Afm. Im sat near the letter box waiting for the new Resident Evil 6 game to come through -hurry up postman!! :brat: xx

Edit: It arrived :smug: x


----------



## kellie_w

I think from what they just said in a press conference "we are likely to find someone in the search perimeter in the area she was last seen" and that they have asked the public to stop looking means sadly they know they are looking for a body :nope: there never seems to be a positive outcome in these situations. There are so many sick twisted people in this world, I never understand these things but letting your five year old play TWO blocks away.... Nowhere in the world is safe anymore from these monsters

Hope you don't have to wait too long for your game inoue! 

I'm back to limited broadband and no phone line again, I'm so annoyed at bt that we have had the same fault 3 times in 4 weeks. Least this time we only have to wait 2 days for a engineer but grrr!


----------



## time

Hi everyone! Ally and Kellie I'm exactly the same now I feel as though I'm back in 1st tri.. My morning sickness only eased at about 18 weeks and it has started rearing its ugly head again this week.. Especially first thing on a morning and if I eat too much.. I'm so hungry but just can't eat enough!! The heartburn is also horrendous now and lastnight I had the worst backache ever I thought I was going to have to go to hospital! Think baby may have just been on a nerve but it was awful.. Really worried me as I've heard of some women only having back Labour but it went away thank god!

I'm definitely not going for the whooping cough jab, the more research I do the less I want to risk it but it's a very difficult decision! 

So awful about the poor little girl, but 5 is so young to be out on her own at half 7. It will have been getting dark by then. Praying she is found safe but it's awful these things never seem to end well :(


----------



## time

Oh no Kellie I haven't seen the news today I didn't know they'd said to stop searching :( that's devastating.

Such sickos in the world its horrendous I don't know how I'll ever let my children out of my sight!


----------



## kellie_w

Ohh time, how weird I had exactly the same last night. I honestly have never had backache so bad, apart from my last labour as Luke was back to back and that was so painful. Dh was rubbing my back for well over a hour trying to get it to ease but it didn't. Was very thankful to wake in the night and find it was gone. It's scary when these things happen now :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 33 weeks time! 

Awww sorry you ladies are feeling crappy :hugs: I feel great at the moment, and the past few nights I've slept so well xx


----------



## time

Yeah Kellie it was horrendous!! I couldn't actually lift my left leg it was that bad and back rubs were not helping! Finally went during the night so I must have dislodged baby from wherever she was haha! Hope I don't have to go through that again anytime soon.

Would I know the difference between something like that and the onset of Labour?!


----------



## ttc_lolly

You definitely would hun, it would get a lot worse before it got any better!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey guys :)

Time, yay for 33 weeks! I hope you are a bit more comfortable today?

Had my growth scan, was with a really lovely sonographer and was in there about 30 mins whilst she looked at every single part of him like a hawk. Was really friendly and chatty too which was nice. 

Measurements taken were:

Head: 315 mm - higher end of the scale but not by much
Abdo circumference: 311 mm - this was well over what it should be, its the tummy of a 37 week baby
Femer Length: 62 mm - normal.

Estimated weight: 5.3lbs which puts me at 35 weeks approx. 

So not the 42 week monster that the midwife had led me to believe :S Still a little bigger, but only a few weeks now...phew! 

Consultant appointment afterwards was just pathetic tbh. I was completely steamrollered by him and I dont think he understood what I was asking. I said I wanted to know the plan as things are right now and I think he took that as, I want to be induced now so just bombarded me with info on how bringing him now was dangerous etc :( 

I have to wait for my 36 week appointment where 'we are going to have a frank talk about the birth' which sounds like he's telling me off, not talking through my options! So bleh, no further with what is going to happen, but least I know Logan is more than ok in there and isnt really that massive. He's a little sod mind, the sonographer was trying to get his cord up to measure for ages and every single time, he would grab it and pull it away :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad everything went well at your scan Sarah :) never trust FH meausurements! That' strange your consultant started going off on a tangent though :wacko: have you been told you need to be induced for some reason, or was you just trying to ask if it'd be possible at some point?


----------



## Sarahcake

He mentioned that it would likely be needed because of the medication that I am on. I'm currently on blood thinning injections which need to be stopped prior to the birth or there's a risk of bleeding out which is easier to do if I know when the birth will be. 

Honestly he was all over the place today, first off saying that I can have a natural birth, then induction at 42 weeks, then on about induction at 37 as we need to stop the blood thinners in good time...so yeah, I'm even more confused now than I was when I started! 

I don't honestly mind how Logan comes into this world, but I'd prefer to not be messed around with the several different ways it could happen!


----------



## ttc_lolly

What a joker :wacko: yeh that's understandable you'd rather know likely when it will be, I wonder if your consultant was high!?


----------



## kellie_w

Wow, talk about how to confuse you more! He don't seem a great consultant if he can't just give you a straight answer and date :dohh: really glad that Logan is measuring a better size, fundal height really means nothing then! 

Time, you will definitely know if it's labour pain, as Lauryn said it would get worse and worse. I'm hoping at my next midwife appointment Monday that she will be able to tell me Oliver's position. If he is back to back I am going to be spending the next 6 weeks on all fours trying to turn him, no way do I want to go through that again! 

X


----------



## Scally

Time- sorry to hear about your pain, so horrible when it gets like that! I had a back labour with Izzy and the pain in my back was on and off with breaks inbetween, thats when i timed them and realised they were contractions.

Sarah- So pleased about Logans growth! Shame your consultant was so useless!

x


----------



## time

Thanks ladies I have had the pains back today but they definitely aren't coming worse or in intervals so think it's just where baby is laid at the moment.

Didn't even realize I was 33 weeks today ive been so busy woo that was a nice surprise! 

So glad everything went well today Sarah bet you are so relieved, but your consultant sounds pretty useless! Hopefully you will get some answers about induction etc soon. Knew your fh must be way off!!!


----------



## Scally

Happy 33 weeks time! x


----------



## Scally

Good morning! 

How is everyone?

How is everyone getting on preparing for baby? 

I am unsure when to start washing the moses basket bedding etc, if i do it too soon its just going to get dusty! 

I got out all the clothes this morning just so I can touch them and fold them back up again! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Hiya Ally :) 

Feeling pretty good today, ended up doing an epic march throughout town yesterday myself as its Neil's birthday today and I got some last minute money to get stuff for him! It knackered me so I was out like a light as soon as my head touched the pillow! 

How are you feeling today? 

Prep wise, nothing has happened here yet but were going to start this weekend, clearing space for the furniture, washing and putting clothes in the new drawers, setting up the changing table etc. I want to get everything sorted at once, but cant as my friend has gotten us the changing bits, i.e changing matt and bath things and wont let us have them until Logan is here *facepalm* lol and my friend is sending us her moses basket from Liverpool but she's not been able to just yet.

Feeling very very disorganised currently and I hate it!


----------



## Scally

Glad you had a good nights sleep! 

I have gone the other way with sleep now, i still cant sleep on a Saturday night at all, but all the other nights I am asleep by 9 and find it a struggle to get up at 6.30! 

Why isnt your friend letting you have the things before Logan is here? 

I have sorted Izzy's room about a million times now, i just need to sort something and that room is getting the brunt of it! 

I cant wait to unpack the bouncy chair, the Morrck etc! 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Morning girls!

I'm feeling pretty proud of how organised I am now! Oliver's room is done, just some wall stickers to buy, all his clothes are washed and either hung up, in drawers or in vacuum bags in the loft for next size up. Nothing left to buy, car seat, pushchair and hospital bag all ready. And I started my Christmas shopping! I'm debating filling my freezer with food after defrosting it yesterday, is anyone else making meals up? 

After the worst night ever with luke, I'm feeling pretty rubbish today. 1am-5am he was constantly out of bed. Took me ages to get to sleep anyhow so prob had 2 hours last night. I am seriously hoping this is just a one off and not a phase :( 

Anyone that likes red dwarf, the new series is on dave tonight, me and oh we're lucky enough to be in the first audience for this one, it's really good! Not lie the last series :) x


----------



## kellie_w

Ohh and happy birthday to Neil! It's funny when I see you tag him on Facebook as his surname is the same as my sister and her family, it's not common so was amazed to see someone else with it! X


----------



## pops23

Kellie you are currently my role model! Nursery is done but still lots left to do! 

Happy Birthday Neil 

Pics of nursery in my journal ladies xxxx


----------



## Scally

Well done on being organised Kellie!!!! I am impressed that you have started your christmas shopping!

I am planning on making meals for the freezer, I know that me and my OH could live on junk but i want to have the good meals in there so Izzy can still eat well! We are planning on making a meal every Sunday to freeze- great that we have a big chest freezer!

What an awful nights sleep with Luke, you must be shattered, I hope he has a long afternoon nap for you

x


----------



## Scally

Ooooh love your nursery!!!!!! 

And happy birthday to Neil! 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Love love love your nursery pops! Mamas and papas stuff is worth every penny, our furniture is from there and lasted well, just a broken drawer where it was used as a ladder by a naughty little boy! I really want to get some bunting!

Ally, did you have a letter today from the hospital about a research phone call you may get from some auditors? I had a proper panic when I saw the hospital blue writing on the envelope! 

I think I'm going to make a bulk of both cheese and tomato pasta sauce to freeze for my fussy eater, (he would eat pasta all day everyday if allowed!) some emergency microwave meals, portioned fresh meat and fill my cupboards with ready made sauces, pasta, soups, beans etc. We only eat Chinese takeaway now after being Ill from Indian, pizza and burgers!


----------



## Scally

After Izzy was born we were so bad with our eating! We are going to make a lasagne, stew, cottage pie, mac cheese and freeze them as well as stocking up on portioned meat and sauces. Izzy loves pasta too! 

We havent had our post yet, are they actually checking the care from Colchester hospital? I do hope they have improved since I was there with Izzy, thats one of the main things I am worried about is the after care!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I can't wait for Red Dwarf Kellie! We've got it set on reminder :yipee:

Ally - I think I'm going to hold off washing the moses basket fabrics until I'm around 36-37w. As you say, I don't want them to get too dusty before then. I'll probably drape a sheet over it all after it's been cleaned. Going to start my hospital bag next week I think as it's payday and I need to buy everything yet!

Offer got accepted on the house :yipee: so it's all systems go now, scary to think we could possibly be moving with a very young newborn! I can't wait to just get in and start making the place our own, but I think January will be a good time as baby will be a couple of months old and it might be a bit easier for me x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh and I'm planning on stocking the freezer up, but will probably stock up on meats and veg too and just make a lot of slow cooker meals!


----------



## Scally

Yay for the house Lauryn!!!!! I think with the move you and the kids could go somewhere and leave everyone else to sort it out for you! 

That reminds me I want to get a slow cooker, i figure it'd very good to have as can put things in to cook when i get chance! 

x


----------



## Scally

Kellie- post has just arrived and i have a letter too! Shame its not about after care, but maybe it would have improved! So basically they just want to know how much info we received about breastfeeding?! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Slow cookers are the way forward, I'm telling you! I make so much in mine and it's really easy. Curries, soups, casseroles, stews etc etc. Ours was only £16 too, bargain!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks guys :) He's feeling old today bless him, he's only 32 and he thinks that he is past it lol daft sod :) He's gone to work with an awful headache though so im hoping that shifts pronto for him as were supposed to be going out for a meal with him and friends tonight. 

Kellie, how odd! It is such an rare surname, one ive never seen before that's for sure. Gotta get used to spelling it on the fly when Logan is here mind, currently I can write it fine but always mess up spelling it aloud haha! Wow well done you on being so organised! Especially seeing as your thinking of storing meals! That thought hadnt even crossed my mind! Hopefully Luke settles down for you more this evening and that last night was just a one off.

Ally, sorry to hear that you arnt sleeping :( There's nothing worse than feeling tired and drained, It hits me hard enough and I dont have a LO to look after so cant imagine how knackered you must be come the end of the day. 

The situation with my friend is a delicate one that myself and my OH havnt quite figured how were going to sort...Long story as short as I can make it, since she found out we were expecting, she has gone into excitement overdrive, referring to him as her little man etc. Its gotten so bad now that Neil confessed the other day he feels like shes pushing him away from the baby as she's already tried to override some of his decisions. The most petty sounding thing in the world but one occasion she asked Neil if he had any father son things he wanted to do with Logan, he said that he wanted to watch the Star Wars films with him, enjoy them together, use that as an opportunity to bond - something which im more than happy about, he never expected to be a parent, ever, so has found it hard to bond with the bump and he's worried about bonding when he is here so I will actively encourage anything that he wants to do with his son to achieve that bond. She went mental over this, seriously mental saying that his choice of films is shit and shes going to make sure that when she has him over hers (yes shes presumed he will spend a few nights a week with her....) shes going to make sure he comes home and doesnt like it any more...all because shes not a star wars fan herself.

It sounds hurrendously petty, but its the best example I can think of about her overstepping her mark...the bathing stuff is no different. She deliberately went out and bought better than what we could have gotten..its a control thing, we can have that when she says so and not before :( Thing is, she is genuinely lovely, just has really strong opinions on things and doesn't quite realise where the line is and that shes sprinting over it. So if you see on my status's my OH get angry with someone over something that is said regarding Logan - this is why. You may have noticed it on a status where she is adament that he will arrive on halloween...shes been bugging me for ages to make sure i get an induction on halloween...Neil is sick to the back teeth of it.

Holy crap that was quite the rant...sorry!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Pops!! I adore your nursery! Well done you, thats gorgeous!


----------



## ttc_lolly

What the hell Sarah, is she for real!?! I would have probably hit the roof, your poor OH :( how dare she say that and just presume your LO will be staying at hers!?!?! I would have laughed at her and said ''Yeh right, Logan will never be staying around yours! We'll be attached parenting, don't ya know!? :winkwink:'' seriously though she sounds like a right cow! And with regards to her buying stuff that you wouldn't have been able to afford, as nice as it is, baby doesn't need something that costs the earth. As long as it's safe and tested by the manufacturers, or in perfect condition if preloved then that's all he needs. I wouldn't like her attitude at all and would more than likely buy the stuff myself (no matter how little it costs, Logan isn't going to know the difference) and tell her her stuff is no longer needed. I wouldn't want her holding anything over my head in the future, like ''Ohhh but it was ok when I spent x amount on that changing mat for you...'' iykwim? A weird predicament as she's your friend I know, but Logan is yours & OH's and she has no claim to him whatsoever. If she buys you a gift she should just give it to you! Rant over :rofl:


----------



## Sarahcake

Lmao I agree with you! Its so frustrating because shes a really good friend in literally every other respect but she's just driving us insane over Logan. Its as if she feels she really has a claim to him equal to us. Currently, its a bit more difficult for us to say no you wont be taking him when you want etc because she will use the giving us a break from parenting line but I intend on being very very firm when he's actually here with us. Will be easier too as she cant just physically take him and I can say no sorry, he's wingy/tired/needs feeding so you cant have him etc. 

She can try what she likes with me, she can try and tell me when im having him, what she plans for him all she likes, I know that she wont be doing that...its the bond between Neil and Logan I worry about...she's so opinionated, if you like something she doesnt my god you know about it...Neil is just thinking that he is going to spend time with Logan, get close and then she is going to just influence that out of spite as he's 'her little man'...she said to me yesterday that Neil should just go back to work for the time he would be off on maternity leave as he wont miss anything important, and its all stuff she could do for me....took everything I had to not bite on that one it really did. 

I wont have that kind of crap, she tries and she will see my temper. Just hope that when he is here, we are able to keep her at bay so we can both have time with him, alone, as a family. 

Its the sole reason I wont be telling anyone, besides you ladies when I am in labour as I know she will be wanting in the room too, likely telling Neil to just go home and rest and she will handle it.

I know I paint such a bad picture of her, its probably as im ranting on lol but she really is the perfect friend in every other way, thats why its a bit more delicate than just telling her to fuck off as I dont think she realises shes being so pushy as its just her nature.


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's understandable. Maybe you could politely tell her that she's overstepping the mark on some parts, and although you know how to take it, Neil doesn't quite and he's worring enough as a new dad to be without someone else trying to butt in as the third (and very unwanted!) wheel? It will be a lot easier once Logan is here, you can just turn your phone off and not answer the door :rofl: then you can say you'd had a bad night and you were all asleep or whatever!


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I think thats what Im going to do. The novelty may wear off when he is here and she realises that its noit just a case of picking him up and taking him out, or having him over hers...theres routines to follow, crying will be done etc. If it doesnt wear off then I shall be asking her to butt out a little bit. Its just hard as she will massively take offense to that and I dont want to cause arguements but at the same time, I want to be firm enough that the point is taken in by her!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh exactly. Well your his mum and Neil's his dad so you have final say :) if she wants to take offence then that's her own problem, but hopefully she won't!

Happy 33 weeks btw, you are now under 50 days to go :shock:! And 32 weeks today for me :yipee: time's going so fast now I think x


----------



## Sarahcake

Happy 32 weeks to you and thank you! Your right, it is going so fast now. Cant believe my due date is less than 50 days away! I feel so unprepared! lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

You and me both!! :haha:


----------



## time

Hey everyone! 

Your nursery is gorgeous pops! Mine will hopefully be finished by the weekend and then the cot gets delivered next week! So exciting!!

Kellie you sound so prepared now! I'm planning on making a lot of bolognese, stews etc and freezing them in a few weeks, as well as having sauces etc in so we don't end up having a takeaway every night which I know we would! 

Had a few hours off today and went and bought a few things.. I have grown so much this last week I hardly recognized myself in the changing room mirrors I am gigantic!!! Will have to take a recent bump pic!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Did you buy much time? Next week is payday and I'm going to finally finish getting stuff I think, mainly hospital bag things.

Here's my bump today at 32w - I feel mahoosive!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/32cropped.png


----------



## time

Got quite a few big wooly jumpers and leggings as I know I'll be living in those for the next few weeks and then once baby's born. And I got a few bits in the h and m sale that were soo cheap I couldn't resist even though I swore no more big baggy baby clothes haha! 

I might have enough clothes now to finish my hospital bag as I was just going to throw an outfit for me in when I set off to hospital as I don't have enough clothes to pack them now haha


----------



## time

Your bump is lovely Lauren very neat! X


----------



## Scally

Happy 33 weeks Sarah!

And 32 weeks Lauryn! Lovely bump!

And seriously wtf is with your friend Sarah, i know she is perfect in every other way but she sounds very stalkerish and jealous when it comes to you, Neil and Logan! I think you need to maybe put a ban on visitors in that first bit (mainly her) until Neil gets a bit more confidence, she's likely to say a small remark to him which will put him off. Is she your friend more than both of you? it sounds like you might need to put your foot down alot, but will be easier once Logan is here. As for the things she has bought you, thats very lovely, but you need them now, prepared and all ready before he arrives- otherwise she'll be there straight away with the excuse of having to give you the things!

I have overdone it with the walking again, have done about 5 miles today, I got slower and slower as it went on, I almost crawled the last bit home! haha!

x


----------



## pops23

Bump looks lovely and happy 32 weeks!

Thanks re nursery, I'm so chuffed with it!

Going to order tumble dryer tomorrow and once that comes will wask all of baby's clothes, done cot quilt and bumper and moses basket bits but may end up doing them again

Such a good idea re filling the freezer with meals, I'm going to get on the case in the last few weeks I think! 

Sarah - she is out of line, don't be afraid to say so, Logan belongs to you and Neil, and Neil can bond with him however he wants! My hubby loves star wars so would want t do the same xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Ally, she is actually more his friend than mine. Its a couple that he has known for a good few years now, I only met them when I moved to Sunderland to be with Neil. Her partner is lovely, such a nice bloke but she is the same with him. So under the thumb its unreal, she mummies him fair bad sometimes. 

Were lucky in the sense that we dont really have a great deal of people up here that would be bashing down our doors to see Logan, the majority of our friends and family live elsewhere and not just a 5 min trip away but I can see ourselves having to be very firm with her, and I fully intend to be. Its a huge event for us having a baby, especially as Logan is a surprise so its going to take some time for us to adjust as a family and id really rather do that alone. 

Supposed to be seeing her tonight so I think I will try and mention about the stuff to her, say that were trying to sort things now so we could really do with having it here and ready to set up. 

Pops, the very second I hear anything criticizing the way in which Neil chooses to spend time with Logan when hes here come from her and ill likely flip. Like I say, its such a petty thing for me to bring up on here regarding the Star Wars thing but its the only real way I could get across what she is like with some things. Im not a fan of Star Wars but if it means that our son is spending time with his daddy, then im very very happy with that!

I was like that yesterday Ally! I started out marching my way through town, as time went by, the waddling set in and then by the time I was on my way home I was at a snails pace walking like id pooped myself! Good times lol

You have every right to be proud of that nursery! It looks amazing :D

Also, thought I would be brave and post a bump pic from today...im huuuuuuuge lol!
 



Attached Files:







Logan bump at 33 weeks!.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttc_lolly

Pops your nursery is so lovely :) I was going to do the girls room up but think I'll wait until we are in our new place and they have a bedroom each!

Sarah, you don't look huge at all!


----------



## Sarahcake

To be fair, and I am by far my own worst critic, your right, in that particular picture I dont actually look as big as I am which is odd! I was huge in comparrison to the 37-38 week ladies however at ante natal class this week!


----------



## Scally

Sarah- lovely bump picture! you are not huge at all!

Its strange how she is more his friend than yours, by the way you were talking i thought she was clingy to you and jealous of him!

x


----------



## kellie_w

Wow Sarah, I don't really know what to say about your friend, I'm kind of lost for words! Just find it weird that she will give you bits when she sees fit, how she assumes that she will be having Logan overnight and the star wars thing is just plain bizarre! I can def see that you or Neil will flip eventually at her if she carries on like this. Your bump is so lovely Sarah, well done for being brave! It looks just like mine, only I'm not brave enough to post a bare picture of mine! has your belly button popped yet? Mine keeps popping out then next day it back in again!

Lauryn, your bump is lovely also! And I still don't think your bmi is justified, you look so small!

Time, get your bump picture on! :flower:

Ally, stop doing these long walks lady! You are amazing that you can still do 5 miles but need to slow down soon! If you ever get stuck, I'll come and pick you up!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you :) I feel it though haha!

Yeah I guess I do give off that kinda feeling dont I, but nope, she was his friend first and is in fact, really clingy to him. She refers to him as a brother rather than a friend, I think this is why she feels like she can have more input on things than she actually will be having.

Just saw your post Kellie! Yeah one of us is going to loose it very shortly with her...Neil is the type that will rant on about her to me, but not actually say anything! That will be left to me, hes a big wuss really! 

Aww thank you :) I couldnt not post a bump pic after you ladies we so brave! You guys look fantastic! I had to take a bare bump one as the top I was wearing you couldnt really see it properly! My belly button is kinda half in, half out and its really strange!! I dislike belly buttons at the best of times but im really freaked out by mine now! One side of it sticks out, the other side is its normal innie-ness (totally a word) if I lay down though and laugh or something the whole thing just pops out and bobs around!! Really strange!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Kellie :)

Ally you're crazy walking 5 miles! I wouldn't do that whilst not pregnant, never mind a few weeks away from being full term!


----------



## Scally

I would freak out totally if my belly button popped, I hate belly buttons and if it stuck out I'd have to put a plaster or something over it! 

I am 34 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This week has gone so fast! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

:rofl: that's so funny! Mine hasn't popped, didn't last time either. It just stretches really big!

Happy 34 weeks Ally! :yipee: 3 weeks until full term!

I have awoken today to leaky nipples. Fantastic! Best of all... Haven't bought any breast pads yet :dohh: I've got to take Amber to her ballet lesson soon, so going to have to stick some cotton wool pads down there and hope for the best!


----------



## Scally

Haha! Oh dear about leaky nipples! You got a boots or anything near? Time to invest in some i think! 

I had a little wave of panic this morning, I saw that i had 42 days left, so thought probably about 35 with c section, and i just got a little nervous and panicky about it all! I am so desperate to meet her, but as it gets closer I cant keep in denial about the birth and coping with two! lol

x


----------



## kellie_w

Happy 34 weeks ally! Feel a bit disappointed that with your c section you will be out of hospital before I go in, was really hoping to be in with you!

I keep getting that panicky feeling. So much is going to change again, going to need eyes everywhere! I'm still worried about nights, being stuck in with the bad weather, pnd...

Oh no to leaky nipples Lauryn! Hope the cotton wool works! X


----------



## Scally

You never know Kellie you might go into labour early, or they might schedule my c section later! 

I keep thinking I have done this before so know what to do but then I add a toddler into the mix and panic again! lol. I cant see me getting out of the house with two, but really want to try to as Izzy always needs that fresh air! But the weather will suck! Do you have many family and friends around you Kellie? 

x


----------



## kellie_w

That's exactly how I feel, I will need to get out the house so the snow fills me with dread. Like izzy, Luke has to get out or else go insane! I planned to keep all his garden toys out so I could bundle him up and just throw him out there to play but our cats have decided to start pooing everywhere again now it's getting colder so that's out the window. I found the first time difficult, having a baby wasnt as easy as I thought but I did get through it and will again. I don't have many friends, the ones I do have either have no children or older children or work. I am really shy too and struggle in group situations so I failed at baby groups when trying to make new friends! The ones round here were far too clingy. I see my mum mainly, every afternoon nearly during the week. she is amazing and we look after each other. What about you ally? Have you met many people since moving here? X


----------



## pops23

Happy 34 weeks ally!

Boo to leaky nipples, mine don't look as if anything could ever come out of them! He he! Xxx


----------



## Scally

Kellie- I have finally made a friend here but it has taken so long, my family live in Clacton but i dont see them from one month to the next! Lovely how you get to see your mum alot, hopefully she can help lots! I struggled with Izzy, she was such a high needs baby i hope this one isnt the same! The groups round here are nice, but few and far between! I have just started going to another one but i am only brave enough as i go with other people!
You are very welcome to play dates here if the weather permits, i am sure the road from Colchester should be good most of the time seeing as its such a main route! I am sure Izzy and Luke will keep themselves amused! We should definitely meet before the babies come but trying to think where, as Izzy isnt very good in the play centres on her own she wants me to go with her which means we'd get no chance to talk! lol

x


----------



## Sarahcake

34 weeks ally!! Wow! It's about now that the panic is setting in for me too! What If I'm terrible at this, what if lack of sleep gets the better of me, what if I don't feed him enough etc! Seems really wierd but I want him here with all my heart, but I can't picture him actually being here, in our home yet! Think it may be because we have nothing baby wise put up right now. I hope I can cope! But then, I say that and I've got some right dodgy characters on my Facebook that have like 3 kids at my age who seem to be doing ok so I'm sure ill be fine lol


----------



## Scally

Haha! You will cope Sarah! I keep thinking that when i see people with loads of kids and think if they can do it I can!

We need to keep this thread going after the babies are here so we can come on and write everything and anything! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Definitely agree with that! I'm going to need somewhere to type my crap as I'm night feeding for the 8billionth time that evenin haha! 

Every time I see this thread title I just think omg, we all joined when we were what? 16-17 weeks ish as we had about a months wait until our 20 week scans! I'm literally amazed at how fast pregnancy has gone by for me, I pictured myself bein pregnant forever yet here I am, 4 weeks from being term! Eek!


----------



## Scally

It did seem so far away when we started talking on this thread, my god the 20 week scan seemed so far away! It feels like i have been pregnant forever, but in another way its gone so fast! 

I think this time i can be more honest with you guys on here, i struggled so much with Izzy but there was nobody or nowhere i could turn to to let off steam or to tell people how it really is, if that makes sense, you are so worried about people judging that you pretend everything is great! lol 

You know my SIL and my friend had their babies on the same day (now just over 2 weeks old) they are having such different times of it, my SIL's baby only wakes once a night for a feed, my friend's baby wont sleep at all in the moses basket and sleeps on them all night, has colic and is feeding all the time. Its amazing how different babies can be! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

I know what you mean, ive known a few people really struggle and not spoken out about it for fear of being judged, because people do, and those people are assholes lol Tis one of the reasons ill be avoiding baby club on here, ill drop into the light hearted threads but I dont think I will be asking advice as everyone that does, seems to be jumped on from a great hight and I hate seeing it. 

Im one of the least judgemental people around so dont ever be afraid to say anything around me :) Whilst a first time mum myself, I know babies are tough to take care of and emotions just go crazy when your surviving on such little sleep. I may not have answers for you, but ill be here should you need to vent in a totally non judgy environment :) 

It really is crazy how different they can be, the books and classes and things teach you that all babies are pretty much the same, ie they will all wake at night, several times, they will all hit the same milestones at similar times etc and in reality, its very different to that isnt it.


----------



## kellie_w

Ally, I'll pm you my mobile number on Facebook, then we must must meet! 

I can't believe how similar things have been for us, same birth problems, the colic etc. I don't like admitting how I felt for the first 3 months after, and please girls don't let me scare you. As ally said, all babies are different! This is my confession: I used to cry all the time, I wanted my life back, to go back to work, to go back to normal. Nothing felt like it would ever be normal again. This wasn't what I had imagined, I was going to have a baby who just slept and gurgled happily who I would dress in the cutest clothes. I couldn't dress or bath him for fear of hurting him and was scared to put him down incase I was saw as neglecting him.he just cried day and night. And it was all my fault. I caused it by failing to deliver normally, failing to breastfeed, failing my son who I had desperately wanted for so long. But things got better, the smiles started, the crying got less, the nights got better. Then at 6 months, we had the worst scare. Doctors, ambulance, suspected meningitis. I thank god everyday it wasnt but that was the turning point for me. 

And it's true, there is no where to turn, my mum told me if I told my hv how I felt then ss would be involved. So you just act everything is fine. It will be great to have this thread go on after birth, to let out if any of us are feeling low or struggling. I love that I have met such amazing people on this thread, and so pleased we have shared our pregnancies x


----------



## kellie_w

And I'm with Sarah, I'll be avoiding baby club. It was awful in there last time round! I remember when the popular and unpopular threads started... Who cares how popular you are?! And the bragging...erg... I'm staying here! X


----------



## time

Wow 34 weeks ally! So exciting! 

My nipples have been leaking for weeks now but not a lot and I've never had any embarrassing leaks yet haha not through a top or anything! My blobs are massive don't know if that has anything to do with it.. I've always been a 32e so luckily they haven't grown much ha! 

I know what you mean about picturing baby here Sarah, I don't think it hits home until you do actually bring them home though! We set the moses basket up about 2 months ago to get our doggy used to it (waste of time he couldn't have cared less!!) and it did seem strange that soon there will be a baby in there! That finally hit me then so it may for you once you start filling the house with baby things.

Ally I'm the same I can't remember not being pregnant haha but then it's gone so quick I can't believe it!


----------



## pops23

I can't picture it either, and I wonder if a lot of that is to do with the fact that I don't know whether baby is a boy or a girl? I'm so excited for the surprise but its hard to picture a baby when you don't know the sex

Sorry you ladies had hard times of it first time round but I love knowing that I will be able to talk to you on here and will try not to feel guilty about things going wrong xxx


----------



## time

Thanks for sharing that Kellie, I think it's important for people to realize it isn't always how you expect it to be once baby is here, and as ally says every baby is different and you can only plan and expect so much!


----------



## Scally

Our experiences were so similar Kellie- i can honestly say i didnt actually enjoy Izzy until she was about 3-4 months old! And even then she was hard work! 
How scary with the suspected meningitis, that must have been awful!

Its funny, I used to cry all the time to dave saying i cant cope with one, and my neighbour had two and seemed to breeze through it, but a year later i got to know her and found out she hadnt found it a breeze and that she cried alot! 

And Sarah- totally agree with you, and you sound so lovely, we can be non judgemental together!
Pming your phone number sounds like a great idea Kellie!


----------



## Sarahcake

You know what guys, id sooner see a couple of blatent honesty posts about how things really are than 1000 covered up happy smily posts. I know it must be hard for you guys to share your experiences, especially when people are so judgmental of everything you do and say as a mum so thank you :) Im sorry things were so hard for you both, and im even more sorry that you didnt have the support that you could have really used through fear of things like social services getting involved. 

In truth, thats my biggest fear. I was bought up in foster care, I was emotionally and physically abused by my dads girlfriend and was abandoned as a child to take care of my 2 brothers. Because of this, I apparently am at high risk of PND so im being watched like a hawk by midwifes and will be by health visitors. I broke down to my midwife at my 16 week appointment as I just felt that if I did struggle a little bit, that would be it and he would be taken from me. Im sure that's not how it works, but its my biggest fear. So im glad I have met you guys so that I can rant on and share my concearns and my thoughts without worry of ss being involved. 

Pops, that was one of the reasons I wanted to find out the sex. Logan himself was a massive suprise and I just couldnt cope with having his sex a suprise too. I needed to know as much as I could so I could get used to the fact I was having a baby in my mind - if that makes any sense! I think I would really struggle with team yellow as im one of those that needs to know every detail about what is going on! But I am so jealous of that awesome suprise you are going to get in that labour room!


----------



## ttc_lolly

The leaky nipples wasn't too bad, thank god! I think it was just over night it happened. Shocked me in to going to Asda though and I have stocked up on breast pads, maternity pads and even bought some disposable briefs :D I didn't try them last time so thought I might give 'em a go!

I am starting to panic too... mainly about coping with 2, but also how Amber will deal with it all. She has no idea what's coming - we tell her there's a baby in mummy's tummy and she says her name and rubs my bump but she doesn't actually realise I don't think! She's the least clingy kid ever though, and isn't bothered at all when I hold other babies or children, so hopefully she'll be fine. I do feel a little sad for her though, she had me all to herself and now she's going to have share me :(


----------



## time

Haha lauryn! I've stocked up on all that jazz too, ordered a load more maternity pads from mothercare and got some of those pants too! So glam!!

So many people cope with 2 that I wouldn't worry it will just fit into place I'm sure! Your older ones will probably grow up fast once baby is here! My sil has just announced she is 9weeks pregnant again and my niece is only 9 months old so that's a big shocker! Don't know how I would cope with 2 so very close in age, only 15 months.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow your SIL is very, very brave!! Amber's still pretty young, and I worry about being out with them both on my own, if baby starts crying and Amber starts fussing etc but I can't imagine having a gap that small between the 2!


----------



## time

I know it came as a massive shock as her baby is still such a baby if you get me, not eating solid foods fully, not talking or walking and now she's pregnant again and for me the tiredness, sickness etc as well as having a baby waking 4 or 5 times a night would kill me!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I remember Amber being 9 months old, and at the time thought she was sooo grown up (in comparison to a newborn!) but looking back now and comparing her to how she was :wacko: she was very much still a baby baby, if that makes sense!? Her LO will be not long walking then when the new baby comes along... in to everything! Teething... tantrums... good luck to her!


----------



## Sarahcake

Wow, brave woman having two that young! Will be hard work but Id imagine those babies will be really very close as they grow up which is lovely.


----------



## time

Yeah the thought terrifies me but she seems completely at ease! Fair play to her!

Don't know if there is a Boyes near any of you.. It's sort of like a big store that sells everything you could think of haha.. Went into one yesterday and they had some gorgeous baby things on sale.. Got some knitted cardigans for £2.99 and they had some pink vests with frilly sleeves for £1!! Will pop in there again when we're in the area.


----------



## time

Ooh and we're now a honeydew not a squash Sarah haha x


----------



## Sarahcake

I saw that yesterday and did a little happy dance! Waiting over 3 weeks for that ticker to change fruit is a pain! I liked it before when it changed every week, least you felt like you were progressing! Only one box left on one ticker and one fruit left on the other!

Cant say ive ever heard of Boyes before, Will have a nosy online and see if there's one in Sunderland! Cheers for the tip off :)


----------



## time

Yeah we will be watermelon next arghhh! 

Boyes may be a yorkshire thing I'm not sure but definitely worth a look! 

Has anyone started on the rlt yet? I started last week and after everyone telling me the tea was gross I actually love it!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Im thinking of going and getting myself some rlt over the weekend. Where do you get it from? Is it a Holland and Barratt type thing?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've got the capsules, and got them from H&B Sarah, you can buy the tea there too I think :thumbup:

There's a Boyes in Notts, but I don't think they have any down here. Will have to ask my sister to pop in to the one near hers and see what they've got :)


----------



## time

Holland and barratt definitely do it but I just went to my local health food place its only about £1.50 for a box of teabags x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh nice, im in town sorting out things for my hospital bag this weekend anyways so ill nip in and get some.


----------



## time

And definitely do Lauren there were some gorgeous bits!


----------



## Inoue

Nice reminder on the RLT :thumbup:. I went into Sainsburys and they dont stock it so will try H&B when next up town. 

Cant believe it was a year ago today I had my D&C for my second munchkin :cry:. I remember how hard that day was. Looking forward to my rainbow baby but my others are never forgotten <3 xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh Inoue :( big hugs to you sweet, that must have been so hard for you :( xx


----------



## Inoue

Thanks Sarah :hugs:. I signed papers to let LO be cremated and placed in Boston cemetery, I was thinking if paying a visit there but Marc still isnt home from work (he went in at 5:30am) so looks like that wont be happening :cry:. Just made myself a big pumpkin cake to munch on my lonesome :sad1:

Guess ive got Merlin to look forwatd too. Been waiting since last xmas for the new series so that will put a massive smile on my face :happydance: xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Bless you :( speak to him when he gets home, I'm sure he's not going to object to going there with you. In the mean time, enjoy your cake all to yourself, I've never had pumpkin anything before! And enjoy merlin :D


----------



## Inoue

Marcs just got home but he looks like death. He's been sick numerous times at work but kept plodding on 'because theres no cover', now got him tucked up in bed with a cold drink for him to sip. We wont be going out now. 

On another hand, the cake is lush :smug: x


----------



## kellie_w

Oh inoue, a huge hug for you. I'm sure your angel knows you are thinking of them today (and everyday) hope your oh feels better soon, hope you don't catch it xxx


----------



## Scally

Inoue- big hugs for you, enjoy your cake and stay away from him and his germs! 

You never forget the ones that were lost, I lost one before Izzy at 14 weeks (but found out at 12 week scan) and I still think about him/her. I have never made anything with pumpkin either! 

2nd to last day at work today, wonder if i'll sleep tonight? one more day, one more day, one more day! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Thanks all :friends:. Feel better today about lost lo, ive got its pic above me bed so it was nice to look at that :). 

Ive phoned Marc off work today, he's not ill as in a cold but he just gets so exhausted with working the hours and days he does. I feel so guilty that im not working and bringing in money as he could cut his hours down. Guess there's nothing I can do now but work hard when lo is older :) 

Enjoy your last day at work scally -yay!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Scally

It must be hard for him working long hours, but you are working too making his baby, and then looking after it.

My last day is next Saturday and I cannot wait! I am hoping to get away with as little work as possible!

Hows everyones weekends been? 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay for finishing work next weekend Ally :yipee: I'm so glad I finished ages ago, I am just too lazy to even think about it!

My weekend's been ok so far - felt really down yesterday for no reason whatsoever, just hormones and stress I think :shrug: much better today though. OH was going to work today but he's stayed home instead, he's just cleaned for me and he's now giving me a foot massage :lol: x


----------



## Scally

ooooh sounds good Lauryn- what a lovely OH you have! 

Sorry to hear you felt down, huge hugs, got to love those pregnancy hormones!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

He is a good egg (at times!). It's strange, I haven't really suffered hormonally at all this pregnancy... I think my body has been saving it all for these last few weeks!


----------



## Inoue

Hope you perk up abit Lolly :hugs:. Think we all go through these stages. 

33 weeks tomorrow for me, its finally hitting home that were not that far off from the big day. Could be a matter of weeks and LO can arrive safely :shock: x


----------



## pops23

Hope you all had a good weekend ladies! I've been working but was really fun. 

Had the worst night sleep last night though, when I get up to go to the loo I sometimes can't get back to sleep for hours! Also getting acid reflux, my mum had it with me, rubbish :-( xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Hope you've all had a nice weekend, besides the hormones and the lack of sleep that is :( those suck! Isn't pregnancy super fun? 

This weekend has just been so unproductive. Neil just hasn't been right the last few days, it's nearly been 5 years since his mum passed so the days before hand hit him quite hard too :( that and his dad forgot and still hasn't realised he's forgotten his birthday too :( poor bugger is just really down, so we put off doing anything we had planned to do, like make up Logan's furniture till this afternoon, well that failed, we unpacked it all and realised we needed a hammer to put them up...after all the DIY shops had shut around here! So yeah, fail weekend was fail! Bleh!


----------



## kellie_w

Aww sorry to hear you all have had pretty crappy weekends :( definitely those hormones making everything feel all up and down. We had a lovely weekend, nice and relaxed. Saturday night, we stopped Luke's night bottle and he slept through both saturday and Sunday night and last night, he went to sleep with neither of us sitting in his room with him so we are very pleased! We also did the finishing touches to Oliver's room, I'm so pleased with it and keep just going in and staring in disbelief that there will be a baby in there soon!

I'm off to my midwife at 9am for my 34 week checkup, pretty sure it will be a run in and out! Then I'm making my decision this morning about the whooping cough vaccine once and for all! I'll be spending the rest of the week on alert for a surprise dh has arranged. I'm allowed no clues, I think it's a baby shower but I'm not aLlowed to know what or when. 

What's everyone's plans for this week? Xxx


----------



## Scally

Kellie- good luck with your appointment! I have decided that i would make a definite decision about the whooping cough vaccine for wednesday when i have my mw app! 

Ooooh how exciting!!!!!! so its this week? Let us know!

x


----------



## kellie_w

Well I have my decision, I'm not having it. My midwife had only found out about it today, and had no advice to give. I'm not risking something that isn't tested for long term affects. Baby is fine, measuring 34, heartrate 150 but kept dropping as he was moving so much, head down but not engaged at all. BP 110/60 so right down! Best of all, he currently isn't back to back! I have told my midwife not to let me have a epidural, no matter how much I cry and beg! 

I think its this week ally, its driving me mad!!!!! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww sorry to hear you had a bleh weekend too Sarah :hugs: mine got better on Sunday as OH stayed home with me, and gave me a foot massage :haha: we may have got a chinese saturday night too... that probably contributed to my happiness :lol:

Oooh Kellie you'll have to share a pic of Oliver's room! I love being nosey at nurseries! I can't wait to do mine up when we get in the new house, whenever that may be. The surprise sounds great too, you lucky thing :)

Happy 33 weeks Inoue :yipee:

My carrycot for the pram came today so just put it all together and now playing around with it, love it! Amber is sat in her seat and refuses to get out :rofl: looks like it'll be up for a little while then! I have my appt with anaesthetist on Thursday about my supposed fat back and pain relief :haha: hahahaha!

My friend had her baby naturally this morning @ 36+2... I know it's not common to go that early but it's really made me pluck my ideas up and get a move on. Hospital bag is getting packed this week, no more excuses! Then I'll go get the last few bits I need for baby after my appt on Thurs I think. Not sure if I mentioned before but Mothercare are having a baby & me event at their stores over the next week or so. They have professionals there doing chats, bra and car seat fitting plus giving away goody bags - https://www.mothercarebabyandmeclub.com/store.aspx


----------



## Scally

Sounds like a good appointment, my bp is always low too! Yay for not being back to back! Here is to a successful and easy labour this time! 40 days to go for you, but i think you need to go into labour a little earlier so we can be in hospital at the same time! Please private message me your mobile number! 

It feels like I havent seen the MW for ages! I am looking forward to Wednesdays appointment to see what i am measuring etc!

And two weeks tomorrow will finally get to see the consultant and find out when we will get the c section!

I think i have a growth spurt with the bump it is looking massive! And Dave bumped into it yesterday as it was sticking out so much!

x


----------



## Scally

ooooh and happy 33 weeks Inoue!

Thats good Lauryn- might see if i can get to a Mothercare this week!

Gosh thats an early labour! I started worrying a bit last night too about not being ready, my friend still has our car seat and we weren't planning on getting it for a couple of wks but might pop over there sooner, just so we can clean it, and get it ready!

Bless Amber! Izzy kept wanting to go in the carrycot, and then we tried out her buggy board, she kept wanting to be pushed around the house! 

Thats madness with your anaesthetist, what are you expecting them to say? Did you see one with Amber too?

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I don't think I did you know, and I'm pretty much the same size as I was with her give or take a few lbs :shrug: No idea what's even going to happen at this appt, we shall see! 

The baby weighed 7lb 9oz so a good weight for 36w!


----------



## time

Glad your appointment went well Kellie! I'm definitely not going for the whooping cough vaccine for the same reasons you've said, just don't feel comfortable getting it. So glad your not back to back too!
I'm looking forward to my appointment Friday to see what I'm measuring now as this week my stomach has burst out of nowhere, hoping it slows down a bit now! 
That is a really good weight for 36 weeks lauryn, maybe dates were off or if baby was a good size maybe they just wanted out haha!

I think at your appt they just check your spine to see if you are safe to have the epidural, not too much fat between the spine etc and that the gaps are big enough. You probably won't be in there long!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh I think she may have been a week or 2 further along, baby was just ready to come out! She's so beautiful, and nursing like a pro already too :)

Sounds like it's another wasted trip to the hospital for me then :wacko: great! I wouldn't mind, but I had an epi last time and it went in perfectly. Just feels like it's a waste of my time and petrol :haha: plus I have to take Amber with me and she's hard to entertain at the best of times!


----------



## time

Having a bad morning so far, last time I saw the midwife the surgery had had a flood so she wrote my appt. Down rather than on computer, told me to ring this week to confirm. Just called and she is now fully booked the one day she does at my doctors, so I have to wait until next Friday to see her now when I will be 35 + 3 rather than 34! Is it bad to miss seeing her at this stage!? Surely she needs to keep a close eye on things hence why I see her every 2 weeks now?! This means I won't see her at 36 weeks as it would only be a few days later!


----------



## Sarahcake

Glad your appointment went well Kellie :) Got my 34 week appointment on monday, nothing like being prodded and having your pee tested on your birthday eh! lol 

Ive not even been approached at all for the whooping cough jab, I didnt even realise it was an option for me. Will ask the midwife next week but currently, thats a no for me. Dont know anything about it and its effects. Had my flu one done at the last consultant appointment I had so I think that should do it for jabs for now lol

Wow congrats to your friend Lauryn! Did she have any indication at all that she would have baby early - like problems in the pregnancy or anything or did it literally just happen? God I feel even more unprepared now! Especially seeing as Logan will be bigger than that come 36 weeks so could spontaneously pop out himself!! lol

Will have a look into the mothercare stuff methinks, I still need things for my hospital bag - another thing we meant to do this weekend until we wrote the weekend off as a total fail lol May get a few bits cheaper that way. 

Happy 33 weeks Inoue :D 

And yep, as Time say's they apparently measure the space between your outer skin and where they need to place the epidural to be effective. That and they weigh you and write a prescription for epidural that is going to be adequate for your body weight so its sat there ready and waiting for when you need it (if you need it) in labour. Got my appointment on the 23rd.


----------



## Sarahcake

Arghhh Time thats a massive pain in the ass :( 
Does she have any appointments free at another surgery near you you can pop into? They sometimes do appointments at childrens centers too, she may have something free there if she does them. 

As for weather its ok to miss the 34 week, I have no idea im afraid, but I know I wouldnt be too happy about it personally.

Edit: Meant to ask actually, Ive had a letter from the health visitor asking to come and see my child on Oct 17th...but for an antenatal visit? Im massively confused by that! Is that normal?


----------



## time

I asked for anything in my town or the next one and she is completely booked up apparently :( the midwives round here are very understaffed and you have to get in there quick to get seen.
I'm just really not happy especially as I've been measuring 3 weeks small and she said she wanted to keep a close eye on measurements!


----------



## Sarahcake

hmmm bugger, yeah thats not ideal at all then in that case :S Are your GP's allowed to measure you and fill in the measurements in your maternity notes? Or does it have to be your midwife?


----------



## ttc_lolly

time - does your hospital have an ANC that you would be able to book in with? You should be seen every 2 weeks now so I would try that if at all possible :flower: 

Sarah - Nope, she just went in to labour! She was having a lot of back ache that she remembered as being back contractions from when having her DS and then started to lose her plug yesterday that was tinged with blood and then went in to hospital to get checked and was 4cms! She did it all naturally too, no pain relief whatsoever :D


----------



## Sarahcake

Wow! Go her! Must have been one hell of a shock for her though lol Note to self...be on the look out for back pains...lol.


----------



## Scally

Time- that is so bad, try and get in to see a doctor or something, surely they can do the antenatal checks aswell?

Sarah- how strange that the letter from the hv said that? Antenatal visit on your birthday will be nice!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Bit worried about it tbh, I kinda feel like maybe shes coming around to have a spy on me because of my 'social history' - foster care and things like that. Midwife never mentioned anything to me and said that she would tell me if she was referring me to the health visitor for anything...I dunno, just have a bit of a bad feeling about it tis all :S


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh yeh completely forgot about GP's :dohh: I was seen by my GP throughout Amber's pregnancy pretty much time as could never get in with the MW in the old area we lived in. 

That's strange a HV wants to visit you before Logan arrives Sarah. Surely they shouldn't be able to do that just because you were in care? :wacko: it's a bit dicriminating, isn't it!?! I'm sure it'll be nothing to worry about either way x


----------



## Sarahcake

I was told because of my social background I would need more monitoring as apparently I am higher risk for PND and child abuse...charming eh. 

I hate it tbh, I feel as though im being punished for things that were completely beyond my control, im being held accountable for the actions of my dad and his girlfriend from way back then. Makes me angry as it seems like its going to follow me for the rest of my life and at the same time, scares me as I know the power these people have. One thing they take a dislike to and they can remove him from me :( 

I just want to be a good mum to my son and enjoy family life hassel free...is that so much to ask? lol


----------



## time

I watched the programme midwifes Sarah and there was a lady in similar circumstances, she was fostered as a child and ended up being monitored a lot more during her pregnancy and afterwards.. Seems ridiculous to me I don't understand how that puts you at a higher risk of anything?!? 

The day my midwife is at anc in my area is also fully booked so only choice I have now is to call gp and go there for measuring etc this week.. Only thing is you can only book appointments on the day, you have to call in the morning and book one and unless you're up stupidly early they Are always gone! The whole system in my area is ridiculous!


----------



## Scally

Sarah that seems madness! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I saw that episode too, she was automatically reffered to the at risk team - and completely unneccesarily too as they all agreed she was doing great. Apparently, statistically speaking, people who were physically and emotionally abused as children are a lot more likely to do it to their child too....which I just cant get my head around. There's no way on this earth that I would want Logan subjected to the things I were. 

I guess all I can do is show willing and go through the motions. If I kick up and refuse to be seen etc, it will just put black marks against me wont it. 

The system for my surgery is exactly the same and its a massive pain isnt it. Irritates me more as there's been times that ive been up the surgery for my usual dressing change with the district nurses after phoning that morning for an appointment to see a Dr too. I get told there's nothing for that day, yet when im sat in the waiting room waiting to see the nurses, the receptionists are taking appointments for that day, with the doctor I wanted to see...so much for not having space eh?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I suppose it makes sense in some ways as I read a study somewhere about abused children and cycles :wacko: but you'd think they'd put more money into resourcing and doing it on an individual basis. Mind you, this is the UK we are talking about! Not enough money/trained people/facilities where there should be, yet plenty of money for the MP's expenses and whatnot :trouble:


----------



## Sarahcake

Lol I agree Lauryn. 

Thing is, I cant really get mad because I know there are people out there that are stuck in that abuse cycle, I cant fathom it personally, but they do exist. And these kinds of measures must save so many innocent babies from harm...just sucks when its you they are classing as being a higher risk!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I can imagine Sarah :hugs: well everything will be fine so you don't need to worry! :) x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yes, yes it is :) Will prove it to them in whatever way they want me too as well!


----------



## Scally

I don't really believe in these cycles- i was hit alot as a child, and now i am the total opposite and do not like and would not tolerate any hitting of my child. I think what you have been through Sarah is more of a testamony to your character strength and how great you will be as a mum! Its a shame they are using their time to check on you rather than checking the families that really should be checked x


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks Ally, that means a lot to me :) Just spoken to the health visitor as I wanted to know what was going on and she just said that there's some things that she wanted to go over with me before baby is here and not to worry about the appointment. She sounded really nice to be fair, hopefully she stays that way when I see her on the 17th!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I agree Ally, I grew up around a lot of violence and alcohol use and saw unemployment and living off benefits as the norm :wacko: there was a lot of drug use too (not directly in my family), but if anything it made me more determined to not end up like that and to work very hard for everything we have and give my girls the best. I think statistically though, children repeating the cycle is more apparent then the minority (us guys!) that don't. All you have to do is watch Jeremy Kyle to see proof :nope: sad but true.


----------



## Sarahcake

Morning ladies :)

Just thought id give a quick update on last nights adventures...fun times!
Id been having braxton hicks since I woke up yesterday and they were gradually getting more and more painful. It got to 11pm last night when I was starting to worry a bit to ring delivery suite to speak to a midwife and ask some advice. She asked me to come down as they wanted to check me for pre-term labour.

Got there, met this lovely midwife who took great care of me. Had a CTG trace done with Logan, he is absolutely fine - jumping up and down and showing off in there, so no worries about him at all. My BP and urine was fine too so no idea what was causing the cramping pain.

Had to have 2 internal exams with speculums... holy shit that really hurts...like I was close to tears each time :S Was told that my cervix is very favourable and Im 1-2 cms dilated, but told not to worry as this doesnt mean im going to spontaneously give birth like tommorrow, was told its actually very common. Was monitored until 4am this morning where they were happy to let me go and get some sleep. Been told to continue with my planned appointments and come back if I feel dodgy at all. All in all, they were really lovely and reassuring and took my concearns 100% seriously.

So now im at home, exhausted as I didnt get to sleep until about half 5 and still having crampy pains but Logan is happy in there so thats all that matters to me :)

Hope you guys had a better nighjt than I did?


----------



## Scally

Oh my gosh Sarah! that does sound like a very eventful night! Did they identify what the crampy pains were? did it show up as contractions? Glad Logan is happy in there! And wow to being 1-2 cm dilated! Ouch to the internals!
Make sure you rest up lots today! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hope you manage to get an early night or a nap today Sarah :) That's good they were all lovely and took very good care of you too x


----------



## Sarahcake

The cramps were showing up on the trace, but they wernt strong enough to be classed as contractions but they could see there was tightening and things. At a total loss as to what the cramps are tbh. Just been told to keep an eye and if they get suddenly more intense or form a regular pattern to come back up and get seen too. 

Just seems like all I do is post drama! Sorry ladies, my life isnt usually this drama filled lol! 

Have ante natal class in half hour then it's home for a snooze for me I think :)


----------



## time

Wow Sarah eventful night! Glad logan is fine though and I have heard of quite a little of women being 1-2cm and nothing actually comes of it for weeks so I wouldn't worry too much!

My Braxton hicks are coming so often this last week or so that I am more or less used to them! Never extremely painful but very uncomfortable, and a lot worse when I stand up from sitting, turn round in bed or bend too far to pick something up.. I think I will probably have them until d day now!


----------



## ttc_lolly

My BH are like that time, coming all the time and sometimes taking my breath away! I can't walk for too long as I just need to sit down and breath through them :haha: just getting ready for the big day I think!


----------



## pops23

Sorry to hear about that Sarah but great that you were well looked after and Logan is all ok! 

Had nct class last night an they finished with all these terrifying pics of newborn babies with swollen scrotums and cradle cap and hairy bodies!

Bloody terrifying, was not the best way to end the class! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

:rofl::rofl::rofl: hahaha!


----------



## Scally

Sarah- how are you feeling? how was your antenatal class?

Pops- oh dear with how they finished the class, leaving a lasting impression!

x


----------



## kellie_w

Oh no Sarah, sorry to hear you had to go through that. Think your little man is determined to meet you early, I hope he stays put for a little longer x

Wow pops, what a class! That's so horrible to show things like that, I don't get how it's positive to show first time parents things like that! Maybe I can send them a picture of Luke's head when he was born, something else to scare people! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

What happened to Luke's head Kellie?

Cradle cap isn't that scary Pops, I promise :haha:


----------



## kellie_w

His head was cut open and bruised by the doctor using the ventouse cap too many times, on the forehead rather than the top/back of the head. He got a infection and was poorly in special care. It was my fault, I was so numb from the epidural I was given I couldn't push. Tried to attach picture but don't think it's worked! 

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc400/kellielouisebill/003.jpg


----------



## Scally

Bloody hell Kellie- you poor thing and poor Luke! It isnt your fault at all! They go to the ventouse far too quickly- they did with Izzy and the bruising was right above her eye, they shouldnt have tried with either of them by the looks of it! My god! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no, poor Luke :( you'd never tell now, he's such a happy, handsome little chap! It wasn't your fault :hugs: x


----------



## Inoue

Oh Sarah! How nervy for you to be in hospital :(. Im glad the hospital looked after you and Logan is fighting fit! Did you manage to grab your hospital bag in time just incase it did turn out to be pre-term labour? Anyway, im so glad all is ok, was thinking you would be the first one to pop then! Oh and ditto on the internals, dam I squirm when they dig around up there. Dont think ive ever not had a tear in my eye after one.

Your NCT classes sound fab pops! :haha:. Swollen scrotums look vile to begin with :sick:

Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh Kellie :( no that was not your fault, that was a doctor being massively over zealous with that ventouse. Nothing at all you could do to stop that hun. You really wouldn't be able to tell though now from what I've seen of Luke! And even with the head trauma, he was a damn cute baby :) 

Feelin a bit better now thanks guys. Ante natal class was fun, was talked through a normal vaginal birth this week, when to call the hospital, where to go etc. was very informative. Next week covers inductions, c-sections and things that can possibly go wrong. Scary info no doubt but necessary to know IMO. 

Hospital bag? What's one of those...nope still don't have one sorted. Annoyingly, I'm not the one with the money, that's Neil and his wages has gone on bills and birthday presents for me. Whilst I can't be annoyed as its for me, I kinda am as this hospital bag needs doing ASAP :( the internal was just nasty. It's only the second one of had, the first one was using a speculum too and it wasn't as painful as the two I had the other night! 

Thanks for the well wishes everyone :) I hate that all I do is post drama lol but thank you all for being there for me :) x


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you for your comments, it was a horrible time, just to show how quick babies heal though this is 6 days later

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc400/kellielouisebill/005.jpg

The black spot was where the skin was torn off which caused the problems. So yep, no epidural for me this time! I can't risk this again :nope:

Glad you are feeling a bit better Sarah, get that bag sorted ASAP! You dont have to spend loads, do you have most bits sorted? Your classes sound really good, nothing like what they do here. Lol, you don't post drama, we are all here for you to listen and support or give a hug where we can! :hugs:

I'm happy, I managed to get a mothercare my4 for £99 on eBay last night :happydance: this is the pram I was originally having until oh decided on the phil and teds double. So now I have a double when I'm on my own and the my4 when I'm with oh and Luke walks, or for when I just want to leave Oliver in the car seat as it clips straight on the chassis. I hope it's in as good condition as the seller is claiming! 

Good luck for your midwife appointment ally! X


----------



## Inoue

Oh Sarah :(. If money is quite tight then at least just get a carrier bag sorted that you could grab etc. Maybe few newborn nappies, maternity pads (£1.10 from boots), baby going home outfit, spare clothes for you. That would at least get you through the main stages hun :hugs:. 

Kellie, poor little luke! That looks so sore :(. He looks gorgeous now so whatever happens at birth, it can/will heal :). 

Xx


----------



## Scally

Kellie- yay on your pram bargain! I am hope its in great condition! When do you hope to get it? A good idea to have a smaller pram too not just the double for more awkward places! 
Sarah- I agree with Inoue- maybe just try and get a few bits together. 

I have my MW appointment today at 2.15, i am very excited its been 6 weeks since i had my last app! 
x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sarah - I agree, you don't need a lot of money to get your bag sorted. A few nightshirts that you might already have, or grab some from Primark, Asda do maternity pads for 94p, breast pads (pack of 40) are about £1 and they do disposable briefs (pack of 5) for about £1.20, or you could just get some cheap ones from Primarni again or grab some of the oldest, holiest, crappiest pairs you have at home :haha:

Great bargain on the pushchair Kellie :yipee:


----------



## time

What a bargain on the pram Kellie! I love the my4 it was one of my options its fab!

Definitely get some sort of bag packed Sarah just incase.. I'm slowly edging mine down towards the front door haha!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 34 weeks time! Oooh you're a honeydew now on your fruit ticker!


----------



## time

Oooh yay 34 weeks!! Didn't realise! And only a watermelon to go now woo! 

Got a cold at the moment and the coughing has hurt my ribs so I'm all achey this morning :( also feel like baby has moved position again as I'm pretty uncomfortable and there's a lot of pressure under my right ribs I'm just hoping she hasn't turned completely round after being head down since 26 weeks!


----------



## Scally

happy 34 weeks Time!!!! 
Sorry to hear about your cold, and lets hope your cheeky LO is where they are supposed to be!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Woohoo! 34 weeks Time :D 

And I will defo get my hospital bag sorted this week for sure. I can pack pretty much everything to be fair, just not the things like maternity pads. I have a tonne of nappies and things here. Was given a list of things to bring with me to hospital at my ante natal class yesterday and looking at it again, I actually have the majority here. And the things I am missing, pads, breast pads, and they want us to bring their own towels can just be added in as I get them I guess. So long as the bulk of it is packed. 

Time, I get a lot of pressure under my left ribs but thats because Logan's bum is under there, maybe your girlie is just having a little bit of a shuffle around rather than rotating from head down to the other?


----------



## time

Baby was definitely just rolling around this morning and seems to have gone back to normal now so was definitely her bum pushing up not head thank god!


----------



## Sarahcake

Haha awesome :) She's just having a stretch out, rooms getting a little tight now in there!


----------



## time

Does anybody know what I can take for a cough/blocked sinuses that's safe?! Really struggling today :(


----------



## Sarahcake

I wish I could help :( The last time I asked in the pharmacy they told me nothing at all, im sure there has to be something though :S


----------



## time

I got some halls soothers as thought I'm not allowed any syrups etc but they've actually made my cough worse and now my ribs are agony and the coughing going nowhere :( may have to have some just hot water with lemon!


----------



## Sarahcake

I have heard that simple linctus is alright to use, some websites say it is ok but my pharmacist just flat out said no to them all. Dont know if she was being a bit over zealous though and blanket banning the lot as she wasnt sure.


----------



## ttc_lolly

There isn't much you can take time :( try some hot water with honey & lemon x


----------



## time

Thanks lauryn will do when I get home in an hour. It has been a very long day! 

My cot comes on Friday from ikea that's all that's keeping me going at the moment haha! Does anyone else have one if theirs? What's the quality like? They're so cheap I'm starting to worry now but so pretty and smaller than any others I've seen!


----------



## Inoue

Happy 34 weeks time! :happydance:

Hope your appt went well scally, will wait for update :thumbup:

As for sinus problems, the only relief I found was steam inhalation. Either hovering over a bowl of vick and hot water or get a nice warm shower and close windows/doors. I brought up alot of crap and felt better (shower works best in my opinion). Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Scally

Its horrible not being able to take anything- i got by last time on honey and lemon and hot drinks. 

Sarah- glad you have the bulk of your hospital bag things.

Finally got to see MW, she was an hour late! You got to forgive her though its all very short staffed around here at the moment!

Measuring 33 weeks, bp ok, heartbeat good. Was kind of rushed she had alot of pregnant women waiting! She said the head was low down in my pelvis, but then i said oh thats good as i thought baby had gone head down as i started feeling kicks higher and she said oh is it breech then? And then said it doesnt matter anyway with a c section! So i now dont have a clue where baby is! lol

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Seems there's a shortage of staff in a lot of places in the UK right now. My midwife was saying to me last time I saw her that she's got a record amount of ladies to see this year, and the department are finding it a struggle to juggle everyone. She also said there's a big drive on to get people in and training to be midwives, so whilst thats not an instant fix, hopefully in 3 years time there will be a few more knocking about taking the strain off a tad.

Glad that everything seems good Ally, I wouldnt be worried over the measurement, its like what a week out? which is nothing really. A bit frustrating that she mucked you about regarding babies position though :( May not "matter" as your having a section, but its still nice to know this info isnt it. Has she written anything in your notes?


----------



## Scally

Ok on my notes it says 3/5 and ceph! Thanks for that Sarah! How bizarre is my mw? fancy not telling me but then writing it in the notes! Does that mean she's engaged? 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yep that means shes engaged to maybe the lower part of her forehead? Was told to imagine a babies head was divided into 5 parts, 5/5 being head down but free to move 4/5 top of the forehead, 3/5 around eye level 2/5 below nose level and 1/5 head in completely, but yeah, looks like she's head down and engaging now so thats a good thing :) No breech baby there!

Edit: Just found an image that kinda describes it, although this doesnt really show baby being as deep as my midwife explained it! https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-f9aVGBOJy64/T77899GuQsI/AAAAAAAABwU/P0geBBWWxmE/s1600/normal9_2.gif


----------



## ttc_lolly

Slightly worrying she told you baby's head was engaged but then asked if baby was breech!? Surely they should know these things!


----------



## Scally

She has really confused me thats for sure! And because it felt so rushed i forgot to ask about the whooping cough vaccine and my blood test results! Feel like i need to see someone again! lol

x


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies!

Glad appointment went well ally, time feel better soon!!

I had my flu jab this morning, there was me and about 100 80 year olds, ha ha! 

The nurse mentioned the whooping cough, she said there is no reason in the world not to have it, it would be crazy not too. I've done a but of reading and spoken to a pregnant friend who is a gp and has read all the evidence on it and she says do it and has just had it herself. Think I will

In other news, my feet keep swelling! Got bp checked today and all is fine so that's good  guess I will just be fat footed for a while ;-)

Hope everyone is ok and getting sorted still. I still haven't bought my feeding stuff as just don't know what to get! So much conflicting opinion! Think I want a plug in steriliser though that will fit in a breast pump..

Lots of love ladies xxx


----------



## Scally

Hey pops- haha to you queuing for your jab with all the 80 year olds! I think i might ring my local maternity hospital about the whooping cough vaccine.
Oh no about your feet swelling- i definitely had it when i was pregnant with Izzy and finger swelling, but have (touch wood) avoided it so far this time apart from in the hot months

Hope everyone is well 
x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning ladies :hi: happy 34 weeks to Sarah & 33 to me! I have my anaesthetist appt @ 12, I hope he doesn't tell me my back is too fat afterall :rofl: x


----------



## Scally

Happy 34 weeks Sarah!

Happy 33 weeks Lauryn! Hope the appointment goes ok! x


----------



## pops23

Happy 33 and 34 weeks guys!

Good luck at appt Lauryn, sure it will be fine! Xxx


----------



## Inoue

Now reaching the middle 30's! Happy 33 & 34 weeks ladies :happydance:

Hope your appt goes well Lolly! Im sure you havent got a fat back :haha: xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks guys and happy 33 weeks to you lauryn! :D 

Hope your appointment goes well today and your back passes the fat test lol although I'm pretty damn sure you will be fine lol


----------



## Scally

oh my god i am seriously nesting, i do hope nobody comes to the house today as I've decided to empty out the cupboard under the stairs and its now all over the hallway and kitchen! And now its out I am not sure what to do with it! lol
Yesterday I cleaned out the washing machine- scrubbed with bicarb and put on a hot cycle, cleaned the oven, sorted out the moses basket and cleaned. 
I wish i had the guts to go in the loft to get down the pram- but i wont go there with the spiders, and plus my OH would kill me seeing as I am so clumsy at the moment I especially cannot be trusted going up a ladder!
Is anyone the same? 
x


----------



## Sarahcake

Lol bless you! If that nesting urge carries on, your welcome to come to my place lol 

I'm starting to get the itch to do the same to be honest, I'm looking around thinking I want to blitz this place, so been doin little bits but I think I'm going to attack it over the weekend properly with Neil's help. Sounds daft but I love the smell of bleach ATM, and I want this place to smell of it, every single room lol!


----------



## Scally

I want to blitz everywhere too, even though baby wouldnt need a majorly clean cupboard or a deep cleaned bathroom/kitchen- i feel the need!!!! Bleach is smelling lovely at the moment! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Its such an odd urge isnt it! I would be up doing it now but my SPD is a bit sore, may see how I get on later on but I have such a...craving I think is the right word to just fill a bucket with bleach and hot water, put on the old marigolds and go nuts at all of the skirting boards and doors and things here!


----------



## time

Happy 33weeks lauryn and 34 weeks Sarah! Another week gone wow! 

The nesting has begun here too! I've done the same as you ally and tackled the understands cupboard and now I have no idea what to do with it ha!

Does anybody else's bump seem to have dropped?! I've had 4 people today including my hubby and mil say mine has and I've started to panic now as I am feeling a lot more pressure down there today and my back is very achey, does it normally drop so soon?


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah mine has dropped a tad too. Its nothing out of the ordinary though, they say with your first that baby gets into position earlier rather than later, she will just be getting prepared thats all :) 

Ive resisted the urge to go nuts with the bleach....for now...but it will happen, Spd is still a bit crappy today so thats stopped me. 

I need saving from myself though....I may or may not have just eaten an entire frey bentos pie to myself for dinner....I never usually really eat during the day but today...I feel like such a pig!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Appointment went well, in fact it was a waste of time & money on the car park as I expected! The anaesthetist couldn't believe my BMI but I assured her it was correct. She had a little feel of my back and said I was fine, obviously not carrying any excess weight there (HA! I knew it :smug:) and that was that. Pfffft!

Have just got back from town and have now got everything for my hospital bag :D off to the mothercare baby & me event tonight to get fitted for some nursing bras, and then at the weekend I think I'll wash my new jim jams and then get my bag packed x


----------



## Sarahcake

Congrats on your non flab filled back :D haha! Glad the appointment went well :D 

Oooo yay youve got the stuff ready! Ill be doing the same this weekend hopefully, gotta grab a hold all from Neils dad saturday and I can pack and actually feel somewhat prepared too!


----------



## time

Yay lauryn glad the appointment went well and we'll done for getting your bag sorted! 

I have going home clothes and pajamas to add and I'm dine but I'm using them all for the time being haha


----------



## Scally

Congratulations on not having a flabby back Lauryn! Sounds like such a waste of time!

Sarah- thats crappy about your spd! 

Time- haha to the cupboard, my OH is going to get a shock when he gets in from work! Alot of it is still in the hallway but in fairness its all his tools and junk! 


X


----------



## ttc_lolly

I have had a bit of the nesting bug, mainly in cleaning babies stuff and getting everything ready for her. I suppose the house has been a lot cleaner than it usually is too :haha: but I'm looking forward to getting the crazy cleaning itch, if I get it that is! I didn't nest at all with Amber!

Had some really painful BH as I was walking around town earlier, and I noticed that I am proper waddling now too. Totally sexy!


----------



## Scally

My god I am so clumsy! I just went flying up the stairs- i had my hands full so couldnt put my hands down to catch me so kind of landed on one elbow and one knee! I am sure i didnt hit bump but it is so sore at the mo, think i may have pulled a few muscles! x


----------



## kellie_w

Ally, slow down!!! You must start resting more, saw you walked 3 miles yesterday too. No wonder baby is engaged already! Hope you are ok after your fall, happy 35 weeks! 

I went cleaning mad two days ago, disinfecting every floor and surface. I'm trying to keep on top of everything now though still having days where I can't be bothered to move! Lot of old the disinfecting did though as I ended up sick that night and yesterday morning again :wacko:

Lauryn, was the mothercare event any good? Oh and congratulations on your not fat back :haha: even though we already knew that! 

Has everyone's bump either dropped or engaged now? I'm feeling so left behind. Not engaged and still have feet kicking up high round my ribs. I'm preparing that I may not be lucky this time and fearing induction. I have only read negative stories and am quite scared! X


----------



## Scally

Hey Kellie! How are you feeling now? You poor thing with another tummy bug! 

I have heard that the first baby engages early but the next ones dont necessarily, when is your next mw app? I am sure you wont go over, try all the eviction techniques from 39 weeks onwards- u need to be in the same time as me! 

Yay for the mad cleaning! Shame you then had to do it again after your bug! I get such lazy days then suddenly feel the urge! I do feel the urge now but resting a bit as the bump is still a little sore! 

I looked to see if the Mothercare event was round here, and the nearest one was Chelmsford, I would have headed to one if it was in Ipswich. 

Izzy did so well walking that far yesterday, she got a little tired towards the end and i had to bribe her with a promise of a chocolate bar when we got to the garage near home! I think i found it harder than her to be honest, i was fit for nothing afterwards especially as i had my mad sorting/cleaning morning before! I dont think i am going to go to that toddler group again before baby is born its just too far now! 

woohoo 35 weeks! Happy 35 weeks to u for tomorrow! And its 35 days to go! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Kellie. Im the same as you ;). Baby still poking her bum in my ribs plus numerous kicks, I know shes head down but cant be engaged yet. I walk around quite abit (not as much as you scally! Lol) but nope, bump still the same height. Guess were quite lucky to not have a head wedged in our pelvis atm! :haha:

Glad youve not got a fatty back pops! How funny, didnt even consider they check for fat backs! :rofl:

Relieved that your getting your hospital bag sorted Sarah, will be a huge relief off your mind to know thats ready :)

Scally, you definitely need to be more carefull :shock:. Cling to a hand rail when going up/down the stairs, its the only thing that gets me up the stairs :haha:. Glad your all alright though hun :hugs:

Xx


----------



## kellie_w

Im completely better thanks! It was weird as my tummy was gurgling all night, then i was sick a few times but by 2pm i felt fine again. im just praying that its not morning sickneww returning.... Did you walk to ardleigh by any chance? I hope not as that is a long way! Did izzy sleep well last night?! A couple of months ago we walked Luke all round Cambridge, I felt so guilty for his little legs, that wiped him out! 

Can you believe only 2 weeks until we are full term! 39 weeks and ill be eating as much spicy food as I can, and plenty of dtd which will please oh. That's gone a bit quiet now, there is absolutely no comfortable positions, it's painful and weird with the extreme kicking going on! 

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## kellie_w

Hurray inoue! I'm glad I'm not the only one! Do you get really high kicks, then punches to your cervix? It's a really weird feeling! But I can't wait to have a head wedged down, I'm so ready to meet him! The first 5 of the 30 weeks have flown by, I have a feeling the last 5 are going to drag.

Does anyone know about how mother are are for ordering parts? This my4 we are getting tomorrow may have the rain over and pram apron missing. Their website says to ask Instore, im just worried I'm going to end up with a pram I can't use due to not getting bits x


----------



## Scally

We walked to Mistley and back, think even i would draw the line at Ardleigh- mind you i probably would but there isnt pavement all the way! lol.

She was absolutely shattered and slept like a log! I am hoping she'll have a nap today too! Awww bless their little legs! I have taken her buggy on these long walks before but we are planning on putting it in the loft this weekend and get the baby one out, i think it could be what i need to slow down- i cant possibly keep walking so far if she hasnt got her buggy! 

2 weeks until full term, thats mad! I really cant wait for my consultant appointment, then at least i'll know what i am doing!

My and the OH have stopped dtd too, it is just so uncomfortable now! You'll make him happy when u get near the end! That worked for me and OH when trying to evict Izzy!

Weekend plans are LAST DAY AT WORK TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Going to try and do as little as possible! 
Then Saturday we are going to Colchester to pick up the christmas pjs i ordered Izzy and hopefully get some nursing bras!
What about you? 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ally! You need to be more careful and slow down  Hope you are ok after your tumble, sounds like a bit of an awkward landing with it too :( Happy 35 weeks to you lovely, 2 more weeks until full term!! How exciting!!! When is your next consultant appointment? Im guessing this is when you find out more about your section and the date etc? Woot for last day at work! Must be quite a nice feeling that youve managed to work up till 35 weeks, id be proud of that :) 

Practically 2 weeks till full term for you too Kellie! Im glad you are feeling better today, night sickness does not sound pleasant in the slightest :( I see were all on the cleaning binges recently though! Its like widespread nesting going on haha :D I wouldn't worry about his position too much just yet, apparently second babies can stay in random positions even up to dilation in labour and then they will just turn around and engage. As for DTD in this household... that's not happened since I was 23 weeks I believe? Neil finds it really weird and unsettling that im pregnant and our son is...for lack of a better term...up there too lol Annoying, but I gotta respect his feelings there I guess. 

Inoue, how are things with you at the moment? All well I hope? 

Things are all good with me today, didnt sleep a grand amount but I feel refreshed so must have slept enough. Think logan has dropped further down overnight, his bum isnt quite so high up under my rib cage now, same positioning, just lower. Been getting shooty pains down there, so I think he's decided to engage a little more overnight. Suits me as I feel like im able to breath properly for the first time in a while lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blimey Ally, slow down lady!! How's your bump today?

Kellie - The Mothercare event was ok, it was a bit too structured at our store though, they had seating areas around each area to discuss prams, BF'ing/nursing bras etc etc and you were sorta expected to go sit and listen to each one, but we just wanted to wander around :haha: I only went really to get measured and buy a couple of nursing bras but couldn't even do that as she said they wouldn't recommend doing it until 38w :dohh: so I just bought a play gym and got my free goody bag and left! My friend went to a store near her and she said hers wasn't as structured though, so I suppose it depends on the store.

I wouldn't worry about not being engaged yet either. I wasn't engaged at all the day I was induced but I still gave birth in those 24 hours :thumbup: and they say with subsequent pregnancies you're more unlikely to engage early on. We are a bit looser so baby has more time to get in position :lol:

What's everyone's weight gain been like so far? I actually lost weight during 1st & 2nd tri's, and am now starting to slowly regain it back! Still a 1-2lbs under pre preg weight though so not too bad.


----------



## Sarahcake

Hiya Lauryn, that's annoying that it was so structured like that :S Think I would have preferred to be able to have a wander around too and look at things in my own time. What did you get in your goodie bag? :D

My Weight gain hasnt been too bad really considering im a plus size lady on steroids! Looking at my notes, ive put on 9lbs since my booking appointment which I think im actually ok with.


----------



## Scally

Sarah- my consultant app is 23rd, so looking forward to finding out a date! I am chuffed i made it to 35 weeks, some weeks have been really hard! I have already booked up the next few Saturdays with parties etc so no rest for me! Its funny the closer i get to the end the more things i am writing on the calendar! lol
Hows the cramping etc now? Oooh i wonder how engaged you are now? You were 2/5ths palable before werent you? When is your next appointment?

Lauryn-What a bizarre set up with the Mothercare thing, surely they would sell more if they let people wander around? I was planning on getting measured for a nursing bra this weekend, 38 weeks is very late!

Kellie- love love love your nursery- now off to have a nosy at Next online! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well I think you were supposed to sit down and listen to all the chats and then you had like an hour or 2 to wander around and shop afterwards. We just didn't need any advice on prams, car seats and whatnot as we've got all that stuff! So seemed a bit pointless. The bag was filled with magazines and brochures, but you did get a huge box of Avent breast pads, some liquid talc and a baby hat! Oh and a 10% discount voucher to use before 17th Oct. 38w is very late I think, I had Amber at 38+2! She said they usually wait for your bump to drop so as to get a more accurate measure but my bump never really dropped last time either :wacko: I'm going in to town today so might just go to Debenhams!


----------



## Sarahcake

Oo your in to see the consultant the same day that im getting my back flab prodded by the anesthatist! With the date you can plan things cant you, like who is going to take Izzy etc. Its so true actually, the further on you get, the more you seem to have on. Been out and about doing things, going out for meals etc the last few weeks than I have been for the entire 8 months so far! I was 4/5ths before at my last midwife check, they checked me again in hospital but didn't actually tell me and there's nothing in my notes. Still im up the midwife's on Monday so should find out. Yeah the cramping is much better now thank you, its kinda reduced to a dull ache thats there pretty constantly but its manageable, nothing thats worrying me currently, especially with how active Logan has been recently! 

Seems like the talks and things were a bit of a waste of time then, most people by this stage have sorted out the bigger things like prams and stuff although Im sure it was all benificial info to those a bit earlier on than us lot. The freebies sound pretty decent though, no idea what liquid talc is mind!

Neil has just told me that my birthday presents are hidden around the flat and not to peak at them as he knows I plan on pottering around and tidying today! Must resist urge to go and find....


----------



## Scally

Oh god you having back flab prodded too!!!????? they like doing that dont they?! 
I also want to get a date as i really think i am going to go early and want to say i have a c section planned! (so they can get me down to theatre) i have this worry that if i go before the consultant appointment they wont let me have a c section! It'll be good to sort out who is going to have Izzy etc too.

Haha to the presents! u must resist!!!!!! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah they certainly do! I can understand it though, I am a bigger girl and its easier to tell now weather im suitable for an epidural then when im in labour and in pain and grumpy. That and ill need a higher dose to account for my extra weight, so best to get that prescription written up and ready now. 

Ooo I dont actually know how that would play out, thats an interesting one. Would they tell you no for the section and make you go vaginally or respect your original plan that you had. I would like to think they would respect your wishes for the section but you just dont know do you.

But...but....its so tempting to hunt them down....


----------



## Inoue

Exactly Kellie! I get a kick in the ribs (kind feels under boob) then a punch or elbow in the cervix! Lol. How wierd :haha:. Maybe we will be late droppers ;)

Cant believe the majority of you here are only 2 weeks from being term :shock:. I cant wait to be 34 weeks but im more looking forward to 36 so me and DH can attempt at DTD. Then at least if pre-term labour happens ill be very close to 37 weeks :). Ive started to have one cup of RLT per day, not got any BH from them though :shrug:. Ill increase to two cups a day at 35 weeks, does that sound right?

Im doing well thanks Sarah. Sleeping in a night it getting harder and last night was the first time DH actually said seriously "were going to have a baby in a month...", ive always been excited about the birth, but now fear has set in. Sounds silly but I have it in my head that Reimi will be fine, but ill take a turn for the worse :/. Just need to keep calm when the time arrives, im sure the hospitals are ready for emg problems. Still makes me wonder "what if?.." 

My weight gain has been quite good, put on 1st 7lbs so far. Pretty good for my standard height/weight. I expect ill put on another 7lbs before babys here

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

It's the needle length they have to pre order Sarah :shock: she said regular to me and I thought thank f*ck for that because it was huge last time, how much bigger do they come!?!!

You probably won't get BH from the RLT Inoue, I didn't anyway :shrug: it's just to help strengthen your uterine muscles so when the time for pushing comes it'll be easier. I was taking 1 capsule a day from 32w, 2 from 34w, 3 from 36w and then 4 from 37w x


----------



## Sarahcake

Its only natural for fear to start to kick in now, after all its getting so close and its unknown to us first timers. Im just trying not to think about it too much, its the bringing him home part im the most scared about lol 7lb seems really good actually :) I need to get myself some RLT still (so so badly unorganised) as whilst it may not bring on labour faster, im liking the idea of it making the pushing stage a bit easier! 

Oooo is it? Consultant didnt mention anything about the needle size, just the volume of epidural itself. Starting to really crap myself now over the thought of a needle in the spine...hoping that the pain from contractions will cover the pain from that going in!! Hoping to not need it at all but out of the pain relief available, its the one im most willing to have.


----------



## kellie_w

Lauryn, oh that sucks that it was so structured. Even the goody bags don't seem that impressive, especially with a voucher you only have a few days to use! Sounds more ideal for if you are early in first pregnancy, I'll give it a miss! Thank you for the raspberry leaf tea advice, I thought it was to soften the cervix to prepare for birth, I never knew it was for making pushing easier! I will have to get some I think, though I may be starting too late! 

I have the same gain as you inoue, 1 stone 7 pound. I'm happy with that as last time I put on about 5 stone! :dohh:

Sarah, don't look for this presents! You will regret it! Wow to all this back prodding, I'm overweight, and was last time but I never had to go through any of this with my epidural. And I couldn't tell you how big the needle was, no way was I looking at that!


----------



## kellie_w

Sarah, honestly the epidural doesn't hurt. It's just hard to keep still and upright whilst its being done. If they catch nerves on the way in you may get a few sharp pains in your legs but that's it. For me, it was a huge relief to take the pain away as back to back labour was very very painful and I had tried everything else. Don't waste your time with pethedine, the biggest waste of time ever which stung more than the epidural for some reason! 

Has anyone considered a tens machine? I don't know anyone that's ever used one x


----------



## Sarahcake

Im fighting the urge Kellie :D Only have to wait till monday, I think I can just about manage that haha :D 

Glad to hear the epidural doesnt hurt like I was thinking it would. I must admit on programmes like one born every minute, they do seem oddly calm and collected whilst its being done. There was even a needlephobic lady on there that was just sat chatting. Im pretty good with injections and IV's and things so should, fingers crossed be ok! Cheers for the reasurance though :D 

Im thinking of hiring a tens machine yeah, we can phone the physio department up here at 37 weeks to hire one. Not sure if there is a cost involved (there likely is) but I think im going to give them a ring and find out the details, cant hurt to give it a shot can it. Neil's dad uses one for hip and lower back pain and he seems to think its working.

Actually, speaking of IV's, do you guys have any ideas why I would need to have IV Hydrocortisone in labour? Looked at my notes when looking for my weight gain and realised the consultant had written it on there but he never mentioned it to me :S


----------



## Sarahcake

Actually, google says its to do with my asthma and the fact that ive been on steroids for a while now.

"Intravenous hydrocortisone is recommended in labour in the following:
> Women who have taken > 5 mg prednisolone per day for > 3 weeks in the past year "

Ive been on 10mg for the past 2 years so I guess thats why then.


----------



## Inoue

Yeh, its definatly first timer nerves. I hate the unexpected :haha:

Good weight gain kellie, wowzers to the prev preg at 5 stone gain :shock:. You must of had a good appetite! 

Ive put on my birth plan 'no' to pethidine but 'yes yes yes' to epidural, if that can numb the pain then im game. As others said, it just the sitting still when the put in the needle :wacko:. Can you feel the contractions afterwards or do the midwifes have to direct you? Ive not really looked into tens, I want to just jump into gas&air then epidural. Thats the plan anyway! :winkwink:. 

Are any of you doing private strep b testing? It needs to be done really around 35 weeks xx


----------



## Scally

The epidural really doesnt hurt, they did mine when i was contracting so my mind was more on trying not to move! And then relief from the back to back labour, i told the anaesthetist i loved him, and then the mw said they always say that, so i told her i loved her too!
Inoue- i am the same, i think the baby will be fine but i wont be! Its not helping that there is so much on c sections in the news at the moment, a sad one in Daily Mail today where a woman died. 

I have put on 24lbs, i am happy with that, i put on 2 and a half stone last time, and said that would be my limit again this time, but unless it piles on in this last bit i think i'll stay under that. I am really not watching what i eat at all! I eat like a pig most days! 

I would try a tens machine Kellie and Sarah if i were you as long as they arent too expensive- i used to have a tens machine for back pain, and mostly it did quite well.


----------



## Sarahcake

The unexpected scares the crap out of me! Ive watched so many videos over the course of this pregnancy on birth! All kinds of births, vaginal, no pain relief, certain pain relief's, epidurals, inductions, c sections , you name it, ive watched it! All to try and make it a bit more familiar to me so its not so unknown! 

Im not getting Strep B testing on the basis of until very recently, I didnt even know it existed and its not something my midwife has said anything at all about, let alone reccomend me to go and do privately.


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you for the tens advice, think I will ask my midwife about hiring one when I see her. I know someone who used one for her ME pain, but never any labour experiences. I also am considering a water birth, but still don't fancy my chances of getting the room with a bath!

I couldn't feel any contractions inoue, my epidural was doubled though as 30 minutes after having it it still had done nothing. It is heaven when it kicks in as ally said you love the person who does it! My midwife kept telling me when to push, but I had no urges or feelings. When Luke came out it was so strange, weird feeling! But I'm not doing it again, unless absolutely 100% necessary. Just remember you may need assistance with delivery but for most people that works out fine :flower: 

Last time, I ate and ate and ate. My appetite was huge!! I have been much more careful this time as I know how hard it is to get the weight back off!


----------



## Scally

I still felt the contractions, but they were more like pressure in my back, just a little uncomfortable, i could also still move my legs x


----------



## Inoue

Yeh, im unsure on the testing of strep b. Its not tested by NHS and my midwife wasnt phased by it so might just leave it :shrug:

Hope you get to use the TENS Kellie. My friend used it pre/post op Hysterectomy and it worked wonders for her :). Thanks for info on epidural info, ill only have one if i absolutly need it. Im usually pretty good with pain but when i reach my limit, i end up a mess. Not looking forward to hubby seeing me that way. 

For peeps who want to get RLT (tea bags) they have them on offer in H&B till the 18th. Pack of 20 for £1 instead of £1.79 :thumbup: x


----------



## time

I'm trying not to think about the imminent Labour haha as there is no point in getting upset and panicked now plus I have no idea what to expect!

I'm still on one cup of rlt but will up to 2 at 35 weeks.
I'm embarrassed to say I've put on almost 2 stone already :o I was only 9 before though so hopefully it's not a lot too much!!

Would rather have the epidural than pethidine, even though I hate needles! Heard horror stories about pethidine and thinks about baby being drowsy and things for days afterwards which I don't like the thought of. I'm staying very open minded to pain relief at the moment as I've said I've no idea how I'll cope with the pain! I'm hoping to use the birthing pool but there's only one so I'm not going to get my hopes up!


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah pethadine / diamorphine are the ones I want to stay a million miles away from. Think it was the first episode of the midwives where that poor baby came out blue and floppy after the mum had had diamorphine in labour that put me right off it. 

Im sure there are bad points of every drug they can give you, but that is the only one I have actually witnessed and it was bloody horrible.


----------



## time

Yeah that's what I saw but that lady had the diamorphine far too late on in Labour it was ridiculous!

My 'birth plan' is basically me saying I have no plan haha I want to be open to whatever pain relief I think I need but would much rather just have gas and air and water birth (probably not going to happen I'm a wimp) and avoid doctors having to intervene/episiotomy etc


----------



## Inoue

Ditto Sarah. Being told there was a good chance that baby would come out disorientated and drowsy puts me well off the drug. Im sure it works wonders for some (diamorphine worked well for SIL) as in pain relief, but again, her daughter was taken away immediatly as she wasnt quite with it. Poor SIL just layed there waiting to hear her cry but there was nothing. All was ok after a few minutes but it must of been so traumatic for her and the father. No way in my book. 

Has any mums on here felt sick/uncomfortable with the gas&air? Im quite looking forward to trying it out but heard it can make some people sick? Im rarely sick so im not to concerned but i again, just unknown to what that drug feels like when inhaled.

Time, its probably best to go in open minded so i like your birth plan :thumbup:. Mines pretty simple with that i want hubby there all the time and no pethidine. Thats basically it. xx


----------



## Sarahcake

That sounds awful Inoue :( I cant imagine how traumatising that must have been for them to lay there, listening and waiting. I know something like that would push me well over the edge, so id sooner take the pain than have the emotional rollarcoaster after he's out. 

My 'birth plan' if you can call it that, basically just includes im happy to have what is neccessary to get him out safely, be that c-section, needing to be cut (although id really sooner not!) but painkiller wise its just entanox and epidural for me, and any pressure to maybe try diamorphine will be met with an evil glare from me! 

I used entonox myself when I went to have a camera where the sun doesnt shine, my hospital at the time let me choose between being knocked out, and trying gas and air so I gave it a shot. And I really liked it, it was more about the focus it gave me more than anything. If I was told that this next bit may be a bit more uncomfortable, I concentrated on taking breaths of that rather than focused on the deed itself. Didnt make me sick either and it left my system fair quick.

Weather it will have the same effect for me in labour where the pain is ramped up a few notches, Ive no idea but I guess ill find out!


----------



## Scally

Your poor SIL- so scary!

I had gas and air and it made me sick, but even after i stopped it i got sick, so it could have been more to do with the pain rather than the gas and air if that makes sense? I have always hated feeling drunk, and thats how it made me feel.
I was open about pain relief and got to 8cm without anything x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh yeah, it does make you feel a bit drunk so if thats a feeling that you already arnt a big fan of, then its likely that was what was making you feel sicky. Go you for getting all that way with nothing though! I hope I can manage the same!


----------



## Inoue

Mixed on G&A then :). Im not to keen on feeling drunk but hopefully ill be ok with it. Im crap with stuff like morphine (just didnt work at all) so i hope something simpler will work better. 

Anyone having afternoon naps still? Im fighting myself on the laptop, trying not to go up to bed as i find it harder to then sleep at night; but i feel so drowsy :sleep:

xx


----------



## time

I had to have gas and air when I dislocated my knee a few years ago and I thought it was great! Really helped with pain and I didn't feel sick but I know many women do! 

Hoping that will really keep me going in labour


----------



## ttc_lolly

The epidural really doesn't hurt at all, the IV in the hand was the worst bit for me but I'm shit with things like needles (especially in hands and wrists :sick:) but the contractions are THAT painful you honestly won't care :haha: I was having G&A whilst having my IV & epi in last time anyway so that helped a lot.

I loved G&A, it was the best thing ever! I used to like laughing gas a lot back in my partying days though so that's probably why :rofl: I had pethidine too, and I thought it was pretty useless. Made me feel a bit tipsy for about 30mins and then wore off. Amber didn't come out drowsy though so it wasn't too bad. I'm hoping to have a water birth this time with just G&A if I need it.

Sarah - Yep it's the needle they have to pre-order :wacko: a regular one isn't long enough to go into the spinal section on some. Epi's are just topped up when needed, so they always have the epi drug available :)

Getting some really bad BH today, my pelvis is also starting to hurt loads :( just 7 more weeks to go... :argh:


----------



## Inoue

Ouchy! OT but help :brat:

About 1-2am I was woken up with immense uncomfort from my whole bump, feels like someone was pressing hard on a sore bruise. No matter if I layed left, right or on my back; the pain wouldn't leave. Took about 3 mins of controlled breathing for it to settle and baby was thumping away like normal. Just cant even picture what that pain was?? :shrug:. 

Maybe one of you has had the same? If not then have a good weekend :flow: xx


----------



## Scally

Sorry Inoue, dont think i have ever had that- could be the baby was laying or something? Whereabouts on the bump was it? Could it be a nerve? trapped wind? 

Happy 35 weeks Kellie! 

x


----------



## Inoue

It was the full bump, top to bottom/left to right. Was very tight to the touch (as in I couldnt press easily into the baby/fluid). Maybe it was one hell of a BH :shrug:. Never thought something like that would wake me up from a deep sleep. Feel fine now, walking around like normal and no discomfort, just that one episode. Thanks for quick reply scally :hugs: xx

Also, happy 35 weeks Kellie!! Xx


----------



## pops23

Ladies, just been catching up! Hope you're all well  

I haven't even looked at labour pain relief yet or thought about my birth plan but has been interesting seeing what you guys are going for

I was thinking gas and air only if I can and a water birth, I'm pretty good with pain, however open to epidural if needed and csection as a last resort 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend? I'm feeling a but rubbish today, tired and run down. Lees nan died yesterday and ended up getting home v late from his parents and was a long day, he's Jewish so funeral is tomorrow. He wasn't close to her and she didn like me as I wasn't Jewish, but was sad all the same.

Need to perk up as its my baby shower at 2, excited to see all my friends!! Xx


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you! So excited to be 35 weeks, it doesn't seem possible! Inoue, I had something similar on holiday a couple of weeks back. It felt like a stitch pain all round my bump, I put it down to ligaments stretching. I also get full bump pain first thing with the huge amount of wind I am getting overnight at the moment :blush: If it keeps happening, maybe bring it up with your midwife. Glad it's stopped now though! 

Pops, sorry to hear about your oh's nan :hugs: and that you are feeling rubbish today. Hope your baby shower cheers you up!

Just picked up my my4, I love it! Its missing the raincover, pram apron and footmuff so it ended up costing us £93 to order them all again from mothercare. The sellers also had a really smelly huge dog, and the pram has a few dog hairs over it, what would any of you suggest to use to clean it up? Definitely will be dyson'd but not sure what to use to clean the fabric. 

Ally, enjoy your last few hours at work!!! Not long left now! :happydance:


----------



## kellie_w

Ohh and just to add, if anyone is considering a tens machine, tesco hire them for £29. You pick them up 3 weeks before due date, and return when you are ready x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 35 weeks Kellie, and for you yesterday Ally :yipee: wow, 2 weeks until term! Crazy!

Sorry to hear about your OH's nan Pops, hope you're both ok :hugs:

Hmmm no idea Kellie, I take it the fabrics can't be removed from the frame to machine wash then? I'd probably hoover and febreze it, maybe wipe it down with some Vanish wipes x


----------



## Scally

Woooohhhhooooo! I have finished work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It went so slowly, but its over now!!!! Bought some chocolate fingers to celebrate!

kellie- shame about the pram, but at least you know you can get the bits you need! I used soda crystals to soak parts of my pram in, it was only thing that brought the whites up white after being stored in the loft for so long.

Sounds like one heck of a BH Inoue! 

Pops- sorry to hear about your OH's nan. Hope you had a great baby shower! How exciting!

x


----------



## Scally

Good morning! Sooooo i decided to make the most of my sleepless Saturday nights! Gave up at 5am and got up, now have a stew in the oven and watching a chick flick before the other two ruin my peace! lol

Hows everyones weekends? 

x


----------



## Inoue

Wow, chick flick at 5am sounds fab! :D

Im taking nan and mum to a church car boot sale thing in a few mins, then I really need to get on with housework. Marc is putting up Reimi's disney princess curtains as I type, there so cute! :happydance:. Think afternoon will be spent solely on resident evil again - quite a nice day really :).

Reimi was being abit of a bum yesterday and was getting sharp stabbing pains in my woof woof when hanging clothes out, lucky; all settled down now :thumbup:

Have a nice Sunday! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Woof woof :rofl: sorry Inoue, had to laugh because I've never heard that one before!!

Wow Ally, very organised! I was up at 4.20am the other day and it was nice actually. I didn't get any cooking or cleaning done mind, I just got 4 hours to sit and catch up with loads of programmes I had recorded on Sky!

Weekends been ok, haven't done a fat lot tbh! Went to the hairdresser's yesterday and got a couple of hours in there to myself and got my hair done so that was nice :) OH went out in London last night and stayed at his parents, so I'm driving to theirs later to meet him and then we'll have dinner there too so no cooking for me :yipee:

Checked my email this morning and there was nothing except one from Mothercare about the new Maxi Cosi carseat. Was going to just bin it but thought I'd check as Amber had done the modelling for it a few months back. Good job I did, as she was on it! So that was a nice surprise to see on a Sunday morning :)

Pelvis is so sore :wacko: it's definitely getting worse. Think I'll mention it to the MW at my appt on Thursday, but I doubt there's much they can do for it x


----------



## Inoue

Lol, just have to make sure I dont call it that infront of professionals :haha:

Ive knackered myself out now. Hoovered all upstairs, done dishwasher, hoovered and polished my car, made dinner, swept floors and disinfected worktops... Im pooped :sleep:. Getting extremely fed up now on having no energy and lacking the ability to do simple things like bending down etc. 

Marcs downstairs on ps3 now while im crashed out on the bed reading a book. Not quite how I planned it but hay ho :)

Did you get your hair dyed Lolly? My brown roots are about 3inches now and I hate it, im just uber paranoid at dying it while pregnant (i use supermarket dye). Not long left untill I can grab the bottle I guess, id like to look half decent for Christmas day. Lovely suprise about Amber's photo, how cute! You'l have to save that image :) x


----------



## Scally

Lauryn- thats great about Ambers photo! Definitely one to keep!

Inoue- i have lots of greys but like you dont want to dye it until baby is born! Sounds like you have done loads today! Time to rest and put your feet up!

x


----------



## time

Hope everyone is good and enjoying the weekend! I had my baby shower yesterday which was lovely and also got the nursery sorted and carpet fitted so feeling massively relieved incase baby comes early! 
That picture of amber is gorgeous lauryn!! Got the email this morning too what a cutie!

Going to attempt putting a picture up but I'm not good on this ipad!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_00000012.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4









IMG_00000016.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_00000015.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_00000006.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_00000008.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## time

Done! Sorry I couldn't get great pictures as the fitted wardrobes mean you just can't get a pic! There's a sofa down the left hand side of the room for night feeds but couldn't get a good enough angle to fit it in!


----------



## Inoue

Awwww! Its gorgeous time! Love the open rail where the clothes are hung, I can also spot a few booties on the top shelf :cloud9: 

Just had a 2 hour nap scally so feel abit better now, may even buy a mini Chinese take out for tea. Moneys a little tight this month but I deserve a treat ;) x


----------



## time

Thanks inoue! Had them all in a chest of drawers but had no idea what I had so thought they'd all get seen and worn if they're out!
Enjoy your Chinese!!


----------



## pops23

Love the nursery time, gorgeous! And you have so many clothes, love it! We have had to hold back on clothes obv due to being team yellow, I just can't wait to know now!

Had my baby shower yesterday and was ridiculously spoilt! Got pretty much everything we needed, so many presents! Getting excited now, just can't wait!!

I'm impressed at the activity going on in the early hours, I couldn't cope with bring awake that early but I suppose you mummy's are used to surviving on less sleep and doing a million things at once, that is a trick ill need to learn ;-)

3rd nct class tomorrow and going solo as lee will be at prayers for his grandmother, will have to learn about induction on my own I guess! 

Can't believe weekend is over already , booo! Xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey guys, had a really long reply written out...then pressed the back button on my mouse and lost it all, hurrah!!

Hope we all had a good weekend? Mine was spent putting together furniture. A friend had her little boy at 35+2 a few days back, waters just spontaneously broke and he was out within an hour!! All seems well but mum and baby have been asked to stay a few days in hospital to make doubly sure before sending them home. It put the fear of got into me and I realised how unprepared we actually are at home here so it was all systems go on sorting a few things lol

Midwife today at 2, I imagine its just the standard testing of pee and poke around of belly thats gonna happen. But will let you know how it goes anyways.


----------



## time

Good luck today Sarah and happy birthday!!

Glad you're getting organised.. It feels so good doesn't it?! I think I'm perfectly ready now if baby decides to come early! Reading my pregnancy bible book today and it says at 35 weeks 99% of babies will survive so very relieving.

I've felt very funny the last 2 days been getting period cramps, was sick lastnight for the first time in months and had a bad tummy, didn't want to think it could be the 'clearout' so just hoping I had a bad night! Not having anything more than theusual Braxton hicks this morning so sure it's nothing!


----------



## Scally

Sarah- oh gosh another early birth??!!!

Well done on your Sunday doing all the sorting! Good luck with your appointment! Hope it all goes well, let us know! Ooooh and happy birthday!

Time- Thats a relief with 99%! I wonder what your sickness etc was all about?

I am kind of organised now, we got all our things out of the loft yesterday and realised our moses basket doesnt fit the stand we were given! So had to order one quick online! Pram is all set, just need to see my friend on Thursday for the car seat, clean that and then we are done!

I have very strangely woken up with a funny lip today- looks like it could be the start of a cold sore? I have never had one, and have now googled and its not good, so hope it doesnt amount to one!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you very much to you both :) x

I do feel somewhat better now that some things have been put up. Were were sat looking at it last night like wow, yes its only a couple of cheap Ikea drawers and a changing table, but we were so proud of ourselves! Makes things feel much more real and we actually had a really nice day, full of laughs, putting it all together.

99% wow, thats a hell of a statistic, im happy with those odds! Just cant believe that she was carrying on like normal then all of a sudden her waters went and he was out within the hour! Its her third so I guess things are a little easier maybe but still...one hell of a shock. Really gave us a kick in the ass thats for sure!

I hope your feeling better now? That doesn't sound pleasant at all :( If it keeps up, give your midwife a quick ring she will have some answers for you im sure. 

Oooo Ally, youve reminded me, I need to sort out our pram. Weve had it all since I was 13 weeks - got a bargain off a friend! And its been sat gathering dust in the bathroom (lack of space, dont ask lol) so it could do with a proper clean. Will get that done this week. 

Cold sores can get really sore :( Only had a few before but they are annoying. There's a balm you can get which I found really helpful but I cant think of the name. I wanna say zovirax or something along those lines but no idea if its pregnancy safe or not :S Hope it goes away soon for you though.

Midwife went well, measured at 41 weeks from the fundal height, not at all worried though especially since my last scan kinda proved just how absurd that was lol He's now 3/5th engaged so he's getting ready now and he seems happy and healthy in there which is the most important part :) 

Last growth scan next monday....time where Ill get my answers as to what is going to happen to me! Eeek!


----------



## Scally

Yay for a good MW appointment- good measurement, and yay for 3/5ths engaged! Oooooh a scan next week will be nice to see how he is doing!

I have never had a cold sore before so googled that, it seems to be ok in pregnancy as long as its gone before baby is born, but i'll need to speak to a doc if it does become one as apparently i could pass it onto the baby as i havent got the antibodies for it so she wont either? 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Oooo I didn't actually know that, may be worth giving your midwife a quick call and ask her advice then. I just thought a cold sore was a simple cold sore but I forget that even the most simplest of things can be something that would cause more of an issue in pregnancy! Always best to find out as Google will tell you so many different things. 

Yeah it was a nice appointment, for the first time in the last few I walked out not too worried about the fundal height and things. Nothing I can do about it anyways really, just gotta take it as it comes :) Cant wait to see him again, being high risk sucks from the health point of view but the extra scans ive received are really good. 

Looking forward to seeing what the Dr wants to discuss in our 'frank talk about the birth' lol


----------



## time

Aww glad midwifes went well Sarah! 
What pram have you got? Think we got ours a bit early too and it will need a good dust!
Hopefully they will tell you a lot more next week!

Never had a cold sore thankfully they look so sore! But is that passing on to baby because it's from the same strain of the herpes virus or something isn't it?! I'd check with the midwife but everyone seems to have them at this time of year!

Wish I could see baby again it has been forever since our 20 week scans but just don't want to pay for another private one as we did at 16 weeks.


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh yeah that right, I remember now, cold sores are a different strain of the herpes virus indeed. Its one of those things that once its in your system, you can never get rid. Sorry Ally, thats probably not helping is it lol Id ring and find out for sure.

We ended up with the Mothercare Spin travel system. A friend was selling it brand new pretty much, including the car seat and extra bits with it for 150 quid so we grabbed it as we had the money there and then and didnt know what we were gonna be able to afford later on down the line. 

Its horrid that the norm is nothing after your 20 week scan :( It seems like such a massive amount of time to pass before you get to meet them. I think there should be a routine positioning scan for all somewhere in the 30 odd weeks bracket to be honest.


----------



## Scally

Sarah it must suck to be high risk, but the scans must be lovely!

I would love to see baby now, just cant justify the cost of a private scan. Never mind wont be long and I'll be meeting her!

I have tired myself out again! Just cleaned the chassis of the pram, gave Izzy a ride round on the buggy board! haha! Then cleaned the inside of the car- run out of energy for the outside so that'll be done another day! lol

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad your appt went well Sarah :)

Ouch on the cold sore Ally :( I hope it's not one, but yeh it is a type of herpes isn't it? Sorry I know that's not very nice :haha: but probably why you shouldn't kiss or let baby touch the infected area. I have no idea, I'd ask your MW!

I ordered a mattress for my moses basket and itcame today and does not fit :dohh: I'm so stupid I thought they were all just one size haha! So had to measure the basket and re-order another, hopefully this one will fit! My yummy mummy bag came today too :yipee: so been playing about with that.

My pelvis is getting so sore now, everyday it seems to get worse :( I took Amber swimming today and that seems to have helped loads, but can't go swimming everyday unfortunately so don't know what I'll do. Hopefully it's not or does not develop in to SPD as I would like to be able to walk and move for these last few weeks!

My bump seems to have got loads bigger over the last few days. Baby stop growing now please, I won't be able to squeeze you out :lol:

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/3FF5C5DE-3AD5-4B08-AD81-7D6CB017D564-3635-000002D2CE6904C4.jpg


----------



## Sarahcake

I dont know where you get the energy to Ally! So jealous! I have a few simple tasks to do and im just sat here knackered lol I look forward to the day when I can have a can of relentless or red bull again! 

The private scans are so pricy arnt they? I really wanted a 4D one but there's just no way we could have justified the price of it when were so close to meeting him now.


----------



## Sarahcake

Awww Lauryn your bump is adorable!!! You look fantastic lovely :) 

Oooo swimming, I hadnt actually thought bout that, used to have hydrotherapy when I put my back out and it was fantastic, I think I may see about going over the weekend somewhere, see if being able to move without the stress on my pelvis actually helps at all. 

I had no idea that the matresses were different sizes either! Im glad youve mentioned that as a friend is sending us hers and were gonna have to change the matress. I would have bought just any one too lol!


----------



## Scally

Lauryn- awww lovely bump! I didnt realise they were different sizes until I had Izzy, my friend gave me a mamas and papas moses basket so we had to get the mattress from there as others are different sizes! Oooooooh post a pic of your changing bag!!!!!

I ordered a changing bag from Next, but it wont be here until after baby is born as there was a 9 week wait! I hope its worth it!

Hope your pelvis pain doesnt get any worse. 

I absolutely hate swimming, i had hydrotherapy etc when i hurt my back and it killed and really put me off swimming for life! Izzy has never showed any desire to go, I have only taken her a couple of times in her life, but now she really wants to go but my cossie doesnt fit anymore so i've promised her we'll go after baby is born! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Isnt it funny how different things help some and not others! I put out, well a patient put out 2 disks in my lower back and hydrotherapy pools was the only place I felt as though I could really stretch out and move without it hurting me. Felt better for a few days afterwards too. I adore swimming though, not been able to go the last year due to the wound on my leg and ive missed it.


----------



## Inoue

Glad your mw appt went well Sarah! Is that your last scan? 

Lolly, gorgeous bump! :cloud9:. Its not till im in the shower I see how big my bump is now (although ppl still say its small! Lol). 

Ive got my last growth scan tomorrow morning :). Im then off to see consultant, then off to another hosp to see mw, then both mine and Marcs cars are in for there MOT's from 2pm. Such a busy day tomorrow but looking forward to seeing LO again, even though the mw always presses to hard and hurts bump :(. Went into work today to see girlies and catch up on the goss. They have booked the Christmas due for 14th Dec and asked me to go, think it may be pushing it as if baby is late (say 1-2 weeks) then ill only have a few days recovery before party. Shame really but sods law :haha: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

What's a hydrotherapy pool? This was just a standard public swimming pool but it was so nice to feel weightless and I feel fine after going. I'm sure the pain will return with a vengeance tonight, will have to mention it to my MW on Thursday @ my 34w appt. I didn't actually do much swimming, just floated around :haha: I had Amber with me though so had to keep an eye on her.

Started on my hospital bag at last! I've washed all my PJ's and waiting for them to dry and then will get them put in. Still undecided on what outfit to bring the baby home in, it's going to be a 30min car ride and we'll be seeing nobody so I don't think it matters to much what it even is! Now I've got my changing bag I can start packing baby's bits and then I'll be done :)

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/4A6F4D20-1329-4820-9B9B-14EA371B3228-8350-000007F7C9713B9E.jpg


----------



## pops23

Gorgeous bump and gorgeous bag!!

I'm seeing the physio tomorrow re SPD Lauryn, will let you know what they say, then got my 34 week mw appt

Just wanna meet my baby now and find out what it is! This weekend is for washing all baby clothes, sheets, towels etc then I'm packing hospital bag! Decided were def going up to Doncaster for a wedding when I'm almost 37 weeks (I love in Surrey) so will be totally prepared by then with bags, birth plan, notes and Car seat ready to go just in case!

Exciting!! Xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Inoue, the scan I have booked for a week today is the last one Im going to get I believe. From there judgements will be made as to weather im to be induced or not so im a little nervous! 

Hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow, and your consultant, and your midwife, wow you really are booked up tomorrow arnt you! Ooo that date is pushing it a little bit isnt it :S May be one of those wait and see how you feel things. 

Lauryn, a hydrotherepy pool is pretty much the same really from my experience just its a bit smaller - around half the size of a standard pool, has chairs moulded into the side to sit on so your still in the water, and is a little warmer too so your muscles can relax. They are used a lot for people with things like fybromyalgia and any muscular skeletal issues like slipped disks in my case. 

This was the place I had my course, I worked at that hospital at the time of the injury so I got sent there, found it really relaxing and helpful - https://www.exeterphysio.co.uk/hydrotherapy.html


----------



## Sarahcake

Hopefully the physio will be able to help pops! I have a support belt which did initially work but now doesnt really do much at all, but then, im already carrying a lot of weight that isnt baby as im overweight so its limited in what It can help with tbh.

Ooo are you gonna take everything with you for the wedding just in case? I think I would be too paranoid to leave it at home when travelling!


----------



## Scally

Inoue- Wow you have one heck of a day tomorrow! Enjoy it all, and let us know how you get on! Thats a bit close with the christmas party, but u never know u might be able to make it.

Lauryn- like the bag!

pops- hope your physio app goes well

x


----------



## pops23

I think I'll take it all Sarah, just in case, hospital bag, notes and car seat

Best to be prepared I reckon!! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Try not to go into labour in Doncaster though Pops! You'll have to go back to register the birth there and there are better places to be born :haha:

Wow I think I need hydrotherapy, it looks amazing.


----------



## pops23

Ha ha I will do my best Lauryn! Tbh I'm 99% sure the baby won't come at 37 weeks so should be fine! Xxx


----------



## kellie_w

I have missed so many posts again, I'll have a catch up later!

Just wanted to say hi, and hope you are all well! :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning :hi:

Where are you and Ally off to today Kellie? x


----------



## Scally

Good morning!!!!!! 

We are off to my local garden centre (the one with all the christmas bits) as they have a nice cafe with a little play area in it so our little monkeys can entertain themselves whilst we talk!

How is everyone?

I rung my MW today as last night when i had a wee i had some blood on the tissue, i have had numerous wees since but nothing, i also have a pad on and so far nothing else. She has said if it happens again or i get any pain to go in! 
Good luck with physio today pops and Inoue good luck with all your appointments!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh how scary Ally :hugs: I'm glad you've had nothing since and hope it stays that way.

Enjoy your day out ladies :) I'm jealous of this garden centre with all the christmas bits! x


----------



## Inoue

Hope your all ok scally, enjoy your gareen centre trip! :D

Growth scan went really well, saw Reimi yawning and swallowing which was uber cute! :cloud9:. I also got double jabbed with the flu vaccine and whooping vachine, I disc it beforehand with mw and was happy to get it done. Arms dont feel to sore :). No more scans now, just next mw appt at 36 weeks. 

Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo Ally, hope that nothing mroe comes of it. May just have been a little bit of irritation maybe, but keep an eye just to be sure :)

Enjoy your day out! We have a garden centre thats done out for Christmas back home, fond memories of visiting it yearly with my parents when I was younger :) Not seen anything up here like it advertised though so far. 

Really glad your scan went well! Awww little swallowing! How cute! Thats one thing ive not managed to see on a scan so far, Logan seems far more intent on showing us him playing with the umbilical cord whenever were there lol So she's looking all good size wise then?

Had my flu jab at my last consultant appointment and I have my whooping cough booked for monday after a discussion with the midwife about it as I wasnt sure weather to go for it or not. She was really pro jab, and I trust her so have decided to go for it.

Hope things are good with you Kellie?


----------



## Scally

Inoue- yay for the scan, how cute! 
I had my whooping cough jab today too, went there after coffee with Kellie. I was expecting my arm to be dead or something, but nothing, so far so good!

How are things with u Sarah? and Lauryn?

Still no bleeding or anything, getting paranoid about every twinge!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah things are good thank you :) Not much to report today tbh! Off to ante natal class in half hour, this ones covering pain relief available at my hospital so im quite looking forward to it actually. 

Hope you and Kellie had a nice time :) 

Honestly, if your really worried, even if it is a once off, give the midwife a poke. Even if its just to get some peace of mind, nothing worse than sitting and worrying over things :(


----------



## pops23

I had a spot of blood on the tissue when I was 28 weeks and on holiday and nothing else, probably is just irritation, sure all is fine my love

Ally and Kellie enjoy today!

love that you got to see Reimi, and lovely that she is all happy in there 

I had my physio appt this morning, was given exercise and a support belt, will let you know how I get on with it. also had 34 week appt, blood taken to check on iron and platelets, HB was v good between 142 and 162, bubs is still head down and moving well, and urine and BP all good! Have my 36 w appt at the hospital as well as am at a wedding that friday which is the only day you can get appts at the doctors.

xxxx


----------



## pops23

bloomin website has listed my baby girls name (Arya) as one of the hottest names.. annoying!! I really don't want anyone else to use it and don't even know if I'm having a girl!

is it wrong to be annoyed at a website?? xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no Pops :( I've never heard of it before. I've heard of Aria, I take it they are pronounced the same?


----------



## time

Love the changing bag lauryn! I went for a floral catholic kidston and hubby hates it haha!

Oh no pops I would hate it if our name became one of the,'popular' names. We wanted something really unique. I love the name isabelle but it is so popular now I don't think we will be using it. The name arya is so beautiful though! Never heard it before to be honest so maybe it is only just becoming popular. It could happen to any name I guess!

Hope you had fun today ally and Kellie!


----------



## pops23

think its pronounced the same.. ah-ri-ya

hopefully we will get in there first before it becomes too popular, then again bean may be a boy anyway! xx


----------



## Scally

I wouldnt have thought Arya would be on the most popular names! Which website is it? I am intrigued! 
Isabelle is so popular now, we debated about naming Izzy that, but it seemed to be very popular, hence why we called her Elizabeth. 
Not sure where our choices of names comes in with popularity.

Sarah- how was your antenatal class?

x


----------



## Sarahcake

I really like Arya! Never heard of it before and certainly never met anyone named it, In both Plymouth and Sunderland/Newcastle that is so I wouldn't honestly count it as being common. I cant say ive heard it mentioned on here either and there's a massive variety of names used here. Apparently Logan is pretty common, it does seem to be used a lot on here too but ive never come across anyone both little or grown up with it before. 

Ante natal class was crap this week. Was 2 different people leading it as its my normal midwifes day off. Had a midwife and her student, I bet you cant guess which one of the two was the most informative and knowledgable....

The midwife let the student lead the group today, and the student was brilliant. Very well informed and a really good public speaker, had an answer to all of the questions asked too. The midwife would interject every now and again with things, and a couple of times, the student had to correct her. One of the people there asked if Diamorphine has any effect on the baby and does it cross the placenta. The midwife said immediately no, it has no effects as it doesnt cross! The student said oh uyou must be thinking of something else, to try and make her look not so silly and went on to say how it does in fact cross the placenta and can make baby very drowsy!

The midwife was clearly very old school too as there is a lady there who wants everything natural. Shes going to a midwife led unit, not our local hospital and doesnt want pain relief. She asked if there would be any pressure on her to take the pain relief as she doesnt really want it and would they respect her wishes on that. The midwife replied with "Well, its your choice when it comes to pain relief and you can do what you like, but your choice to not have anything is the wrong choice"!!!!! The poor student tried to fix it afterwards by saying that it is indeed up to her and the staff will fully support that but the midwife stuck her size 6's further in and said "Can I ask, is this your first baby?" The lady said yes and she got "Well then, your gonna need something, you cant do it without im afraid, especially first timers" barked at her...lovely. 

So yeah, it was pretty bad really. The student was absolutely fantastic she really was, but the midwife...I wouldnt be surprised if she gets complaints from that session. Hopefully Helen, my normal midwife is back next week!


----------



## Scally

Oh my god that midwife sounds horrendous! Sounds like she needs to go back and get some training! Aswell as an attitude adjustment- people are very entitled to do it drug free, and many people do! Lets hope she doesnt go anywhere near the women labouring!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Sadly, she does 2 days a week on labour and delivery then is out in the community the rest of the time, so shes let loose near women in pain all the time :( Id flip if she was my midwife thats for sure! The entire group just couldn't believe what she had said to her, the poor woman looked so dejected after she asked. Think she may have just needed that little bit of a confidence boost from the professionals, you know, just that 'we see women give birth without anything all the time' kinda speech but got lectured on not being able to do it instead :(


----------



## Scally

Its crazy! Surely she must have complaints made about her!? People unfortunately put their views onto others but she shouldnt do that, she should know better! 
My friend did hypnobirthing- its not something i personally relate to, but if it works for her then great, its down to the individual, you just dont know how you are going to cope and deal with it until you are in that situation! 
Maybe the woman will make a complaint about her? 
x


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh she had an opinion on hypnobirthing too lol She finished off with saying to this lady that there's no better way to give birth than with pain relief and "ridiculous things like hypnobirthing and whale music do nothing to help" Then looked at the student as if to say dont you agree...the student just looked at the floor. 

Ive got a feeling that she will complain, she's one of the more vocal of the group, the one not afraid to ask questions and give answers to things so I can see her writing in an email or ringing up. Just hope it doesnt reflect badly on that student too as like I say, she was brilliant. It was like she was the one with the years of experience and the midwife was the second year student.


----------



## kellie_w

Erg Sarah what a awful woman :nope: honestly, some people shouldn't be allowed to do jobs like her. It's like her opinion on things is the only opinion, what a bitch. And to say first timers can't give birth without pain relief, what a load of rubbish. Glad your appointment went well yesterday! 

Lauryn, your bump is still looking lovely and perfect :flower: and I love your bag! I have the yummy mummy too but with purple bows. Can't wait to use it, but hoping it don't fall to pieces like my last one! 

Pops, arya is beautiful, I have never ever heard of anyone use that name, but it's lovely. I didn't realise you are team yellow! What boys names do you have?

Inoue, glad your scan went well, did you get pictures? Must be amazing seeing reimi at this stage! 

Just booked the whooping cough vaccine after lots of debating, just hope I don't regret it! 

Had a lovely time meeting ally and izzy, our little ones really hit it off and enjoyed running into they walls :dohh:


----------



## Inoue

Arr Sarah, she sounds horried! I hate it when they push there opinions on you like that. Its everyone's choice on pain relief :(.

Shite news on the MOT's; both cars failed so now got to pay £400 for repairs - not very chuffed but were screwed without the cars so there both booked in.

Scally, I had a tiny bit of pinkish blood when I wiped after a pee when I was in the garages toilet, was a little freaked out but remembered you put the same on here. Ive not phoned hospital as ive had no more but do you know why it happens? I got my pee tested today and it was all clear :shrug: 

You'l be fine with the whooping vaccine Kellie, the flu one is killing my arm though! Lol. Glad you, scally and kids had a good time - weve made some good friends on here :friends: xx


----------



## Scally

Oh no about the MOTs Inoue! That sucks!!!! We have ours on Saturday, I really hope it passes, last year it cost us over £200! 
Oh no for your blood when wiping too, i havent had anymore, the mw just said it was possibly my plug coming away- you had that before didnt you?

Kellie- it was so lovely meeting you, so surprised about how quickly the time went! Luke is gorgeous, and they got on so well, both a bit mad seeing as there was lots of toys to play with but they found fun running into the walls!

x


----------



## Inoue

Yeh ive had plug loss before but im sure this tiny bit of blood was from pee hole, not vag hole so it cant be plug :shrug:. Guess if I have no more then ill just forget it, just struck me as odd xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah she was a bit of a nasty piece of work! Im actually hoping though that the student that was with her will be on duty when its my turn to be on labour ward as she was awesome! Would actually feel very well cared for if she were looking after me. 

Really glad that you guys had a nice meeting! And it sounds so typical of kids to find fun in the most random of things, such as running into walls lol Put all the toys in the world in front of them, and they typically still want to run into things :D

Oo when are you booked in for Kellie? I was told its the flu one that causes the dead arms mostly rather than the whooping one, so fingers crossed you should be fine. Ive got mine booked for monday so will let you know how it goes if you havnt had yours by then that is!

Sucks about the MOT's :( So frustrating when that happens, ours failed the last one unexpectedly so had to find the money to fix that :( Least its now though I guess rather than when Reimi is here so you dont have to find the cash amid buying things that she needs now that shes here. 

Both of you should keep an eye on the blood though, there may be a little irritation to your actual skin that wiping has just disturbed rather than something in the pee or it coming from within if that makes sense.


----------



## Scally

Inoue- how do you know it came out of urine hole? lol sounds bad but i couldnt work out which bit it was coming from, lol. first wipe was pink tinge, then second wipe a streak of blood the length of the paper then third wipe pink tinge again- i tried to then wipe the "different" areas but then nothing at all! lol
x


----------



## Inoue

Lol, sounds just like me! I have no idea but im leaning towards pee hole, it was surely to minimal to be from cervix, never know though; I may be wrong :haha:

Ive had no more from anywhere so im hoping it was a one off. I dont pick my car up till tomoz late afternoon so could do without a hospital run! X


----------



## Scally

Inoue- hows everything this morning? Anymore bleeding? I'm hoping u didnt have to do a hospital run!

For Kellie and Sarah- Make sure you do you whooping cough jab in the arm you dont sleep on! I mostly sleep on my left arm so had it done on my right, whenever i went to turn to my right hand side last night it was a bit sore x


----------



## kellie_w

Morning ally! I'm not the only early one today then! Luke was up at 6.10am :dohh: earlier and earlier. Hope you have had no more bleeding x

Inoue, oh no to your bleeding and the mots, that really sucks that its going to cost so much right before reimi comes. Hope you also have had no more bleeding overnight. You are all a worry! :hugs:

Sarah, I'm booked for Monday too! 3.35pm I'm in. I sleep on both arms so not really worried where it goes! 

I'm going to have a productive cleaning day today..... I'm feeling the need to clean! Oh and I'm last ticker box today, and this time next month is my due date, the end is in sight! :happydance:


----------



## Scally

Woohoo to being on the last box!!!!!!!!

I woke at 6am, Izzy didnt get up until 7, thought i'd get in a bit of baby and bump whilst the house was quiet! 

Good luck with your productive cleaning day! I feel the need to bake this morning so going to make an Australian Crunch for the freezer ready for when baby arrives! 
I have to venture out today in this horrendous weather to go to Tescos but luckily my OH is still on his course so I can drive! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh last boxes for Kelliw & Ally, how exciting! I love moving up a box :haha:

Ally, what is an australian crunch?! It sounds amazing, whatever it is!


----------



## Scally

Australian crunch is a tray bake- sort of like refridgerator cake- it has cornflakes, coconut, choc in it- its very yum! 
How are you doing Lauryn?

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

It sounds soooo good! I need to take up baking more often I think :D

I'm good ta hun, just my pelvis still giving me grief :( am going to talk to the MW about it at my appt on Thursday but I'm not expecting her to do much. Because I'm shared care between her and the consultant at the hospital it seems I'm just passed off to them a lot of the time, which is annoying because the hospital isn't really accessible to us for all the little things. For example, I never got my 28w bloods taken as she refused to do it and told me to go to the hospital :wacko: I'm sure it was only to check on iron levels and other little things, but still!? I was wanting to get to the full 40w this time but if this pain continues I don't think I'll be wanting that much longer, which is a shame x


----------



## Scally

That is such a shame Lauryn- I hope you manage to talk to someone who will give you an answer and try to help. Bad that you havent had your 28 week bloods done! 

I made a lemon drizzle cake yesterday to freeze as i figure when baby is here we'll be thankful of a yummy cake! Also freezing the OZ crunch i have made today. Made some choc chip muffins yesterday, and going to make a couple of cakes tomorrow for friends coming for coffee on Friday.
It seems to be my new nesting thing, i think its because i am getting too tired to do the cleaning etc but baking/cooking doesnt take much energy!

Is anyone else making things to freeze? So far we have a veg stew and a chicken stew in the freezer, planning on doing a lasagne, cottage pie, chicken soup, and spag bol too

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm going to do some lasagne and stews I think, but will probably just wear my slow cooker out when baby's here. I didn't find it to bad cooking last time, but it's going to be totally different with having a toddler and a newborn this time I think.

I'm coming to yours for cake! You're like a domestic goddess :haha:


----------



## Scally

Ooooh yes slow cooker, forgot to put that on my list of things i want to get! 

Haha to domestic goddess! I am most definitely not, most nights i cant be arsed to cook dinner! lol, but i crave cakes a lot so do alot of baking! haha!


----------



## Sarahcake

Mmmmmmm cake....could totally do with some cake....Im horrible at baking though lol 

As you may or may not have seen on Facebook, Health Visitor visit did not go fantastically well...

Her issues, In no particular order:

- Im going to be monitored closely for PND because of my family history of abuse as a child, she would not have it to be that I have actually dealt with these issues and dont go throughout my day to day life crying about it and wanting to kill myself like she seems to believe. Told that Logan actually being here will likely stir up all the memories and start off the depression. Is it just not possible these days for people to have been through shit but actually have let it go and got on with their lives? Guess not. 

- My flat is apparently too cluttered for a baby, she took offence to a stack of boxes that are in the front room temporarily, which we actually had planned to sort through and shift this weekend. She seemed really skeptical that were actually gonna shift them, like I was telling her this just to keep her happy. 

- She walked in and demanded that I 'removed the cats from her sight' as she 'hates cats' Then proceeded to tell me of all the dangers of having them around the baby and asked me when I was going to get rid of them. She didnt seem best pleased when I told her I have no intention of getting rid. Had to justify myself and tell her that I know that they cant be around Logan alone and I have no intention of letting that happen as you can just never be 100% sure

She did seem to perk up however when I told her I was breastfeeding.

I feel totally judged. Like ive been lumped into the bad parent group thats going to need extra support based purely on our meeting today :( Feel looked down on as we dont have the nice house and we do have a bit of clutter. Just grrrr. 

She said all of the above in such a sickly friendly voice too that I would have looked the bad guy had I told her to go fuck herself. Jumped up cowbag.

Gahhhhhhh sorry guys, just needed to rant it out a little!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Also, Woot Kelly and Ally on reaching the last boxes on your tickers!!! So close now guys!!!


----------



## pops23

Sarah she sounds like a b***h, you are going to be a wonderful mum, don't let people like that get you down before Logan even arrives, you just do your best and love your child and he will be wonderful. I have no intention of getting rid of my kitten, just need to make sure she isn't alone with the baby!!

The list of names was on here!! boo, but sticking with it. Kellie we are team yellow, v excited to find out what baby is, been a long wait but I'm excited for the surprise. Boys names we like Flynn and Keiffer, may wait until baby comes out to decide, but only have one girls name 

I want cake!! i'm definitely craving sweet rather than savoury right now. And in other news.. have done 3 portions on meatballs and 2 of a chicken and pasta chunky sou for the freezer, yay!!

In other news, my NCT friend who is only 33 weeks went into eaely labour after class on monday night! they have managed to stop it thank god, she should be able to go home tomorrow, she is diabetic so being induced at 38 weeks but 33 is a bit early! going to visit her this afternoon xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah she was a complete cow, getting over it now but she really managed to upset me. Grrrr no wonder people just refuse to see them lol 

Ooo I didn't see the list on here lol I wouldn't let it bother you, if you love it, then go for it :)

You guys are so good with your cooking up meals and things! Im a really terrible cook so I haven't done anything at all yet and not sure I will, think I will jsut have to make sure there's plenty of stuff in to do quick and easy meals.

Omg 33 weeks? Wow there's so many people going into early labour at the moment, its pretty scary really! I hope she, and baby are ok after its been stopped. Think induction at 38 weeks is definitely the best idea if baby is so keen to get out of there and with the diabetes too. Must have been a big scare for her though bless her.


----------



## time

I would put the hv to the back of your mind Sarah if you can they normally have no idea what they are talking about and feel that they have to say something no matter how small just so theycan say they've said something! Don't think they should be allowed to come and judge your house especially when it's not even the cleanliness side its just a few boxes!! Jesus! My house still has a lot of stuff that needs sorting before baby arrives! 

Been at drs today as I've had agony in my ribcage all round the right hand side for about a week now, haven't been able to sleep its so bad. I then sneezed lastnight and it became a LOT worse and I was actually in tears at 4am thinking I had broken some ribs. Finally got an appt at 11.30 and drop says I have a severe pulled muscle under my ribcage and until it self heals there is not a lot I can do but take paracetamol. Relieved to find out its nothing serious but very worried I can't take anything after lastnight it was horrendous :(


----------



## time

Congratulations on the last box Kellie and ally how exciting unbelievable its only a month until babies are here!

I need to start on my freezer meals but we just gave away our fridge freezer and have had to buy a separate fridge and freezer due to the way the new kitchen's laid out, and typical the fridge arrived but no freezer for a few weeks! I love cooking and baking makes me feel all homely and Cosy! And ally slow cookers are a god send especially when you work!! Amazing


----------



## Sarahcake

Ive had a bitch about her to my foster mum over the phone, so weve put the world to rights and I feel much better now lol :D 

Oh god pulled muscles there sound awful! They are bad enough when you pull one in your leg let alone under your rib :( It may not be medically serious, but that doesnt mean the pain isnt :( The best thing I can really suggest is heat, warm baths, heat pack on your side as you sleep, that kind of thing :( It does sound awful though, really hope it fixes itself soon x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Sarah :hugs: I agree, she sounds like a right ditzy old cow. Take no notice, just do the best to your ability and prove them all wrong. Just because she doesn't like cats does not mean you can't have pets AND a baby! What a fuckwit :rofl: hope you're ok anyway hun x

Pops - I know Aria is becoming quite popular because of that american teen TV programme 'Pretty Little Liars', I do know a couple of kids Amber's age with that name, but never seen the way you spell it. I wouldn't pay any attention to that list on here, they are all American lists and adverts :)

Sorry about your pulled muscle time :hugs: that sounds so sore. I hope it gets better soon for you x


----------



## Scally

Sarah- that is awful! I cant believe the way you have been treated! 

Time- sorry to hear about your muscle, shame there is nothing they can do, hope it gets a little better for you.

pops- you sound organised with your meals. And gosh another early labour! 

x


----------



## time

Heard of a lot of people going into early labour at the moment is it just because we're subconsciously listening for it?! Not long until full term for most of us though so fingers crossed babies will stay safe in there for now!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I keep thinking that too time, but I think we must subconsciously pay more attention to early labours!?


----------



## Scally

Good morning!

How is everyone?

I have a dilemma- i am going to a friends wedding about 2 weeks after birth, she is such a good friend of mine and I am going to try my hardest to go to the whole thing 2 weeks past a c section and having a little baby! 
The thing is she has now invited me to her hen do on the 3rd November! Will be 38 weeks pregnant by then- its in a chinese restaurant so not too bad, also with karaoke and a disco! Its 10 miles away, starts at 8, and in the opposite direction of the hospital! lol. I am thinking the c section will be the week after, and to be honest i was planning on hibernating away from everyone as i dont want to catch anything that means they wont do the op. But then she is such a good friend i should go! HELP! 

x


----------



## pops23

I would go, don't see any point in just sitting around waiting to go into labour! That same weekend we're off to doncaster, 4 hour drive away for a wedding for 2 nights, lets have some fun before babies come!

My friends labour stopped so all good and she is going home today, contractions but no dilation or waters breaking so the anti-labour drugs did the job thankfully!!

Had my breast feeding class last night,was really interesting, am really excited to breast feed now despite knowing how hard it will be  xxx


----------



## kellie_w

I agree with pops ally, I would still go but have dave on standby to pick you up if need be! Are you really hibenating away?! I'll be making the most of these next few weeks and getting out as much as I can!

Glad your class went well pops, and that your friends labour has stopped. All these early babies are making me feel like I'm actually overdue!

I feel really strange today, really light headed and when I stand I feel like I'm going to faint and my arms go all tingly. Hoping that eating will help! I can't blame tiredness today as my super son slept til 8.15, a huge improvement on 6! :happydance:


----------



## Scally

Not hibernating as such I just want to be careful that last week before c section as I know they wont do it if you have a cold. So i will go out and about but try and avoid people who are germy! lol
Dave laughed when i said the hen party started at 8, seeing as i am usually in bed by 9! lol.
Glad your class went well pops, and that they manage to stop your friends labour!
Oh dear kellie- that doesnt sound nice, get some food inside you and then see how you feel, hows the hubby? Great about Luke's lie in! 

x


----------



## time

Yes I would definitely go ally, think your friend would appreciate it and then if for any reason you can't make the wedding at least you know you made an effort to go to the hen do.

I'm trying to get out and do as much as I can these last few weeks but I feel like an invalid I can't hardly walk without being in agony so I may have no choice but to hibernate haha!

I felt really light headed yesterday Kellie think I didn't have enough to eat or something but feeling a lot better today, could you have low blood pressure?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I would probably just go for the meal and then leave straight after Ally. I do love Chinese food though :rofl: but it's up to you hun, do you think she'd mind if you didn't go?

Glad your class went well Pops :) it's good to be mentally prepared for BF'ing to be a bit hard. I don't think I really was, I just assumed as it's natural that it would just come to me naturally. How wrong was I!? Anyway, that's probably what set me up to fail so it's good you're getting prepared all you can :thumbup:

Take it easy today Kellie, hope you feel less lightheaded soon. Eat some food woman!

Happy 35 weeks to Sarah, and 34 weeks for me today too :yipee: have my MW appt @ 2pm and will be discussing my pelvis pain with her as it's really getting to me now. Could hardly get up out of bed to pee last night :nope: I need some adult sized nappies!


----------



## Scally

Happy 34 weeks Lauryn!!!!! Hope your appointment goes well, and she doesnt fob you off- it sounds horrible!

Happy 35 weeks to Sarah!

Does anyone feel like they have gone back to the beginning- to the symptom spotting of am i pregnant or not? Now its symptom spotting for labour!? I am analysing everything- from bathroom habits to twinges etc! Especially since the blood the other night- i think i am so desperate to get the c section scheduled maybe I'll chill out a bit after that...... or not! lol 

x


----------



## Scally

I agree about the breastfeeding- nobody prepared me for how hard it was going to be, i seriously thought i was failing at it and at being a mum because she fed so much etc etc, now i know its normal and will hopefully know more about what to expect i wont get so upset about it... well maybe i will- i remember shouting at Dave to grow some boobs after the 4th feed of the night! 

x


----------



## time

Happy 34 and 35 weeks lauryn and Sarah!! 
Each week is just flying by now I thought these last ones would drag!

My car failed its not yesterday so ended up paying over £250 which is a pain, especially because we're trying to sell it before baby comes (mini=not very practical haha) going to look at an estate tonight so hopefully can get it sorted in the next week or so.. I don't want to be struggling with a tiny mini and a baby and a dog! Also my hospital bag won't fit in the boot ha!


----------



## time

Yes ally agree with the symptom spotting! Every new twinge etc! And back to checking toilet paper haha


----------



## Sarahcake

Morning all :) 

Thank you! 35 weeks eek!! Happy 34 weeks lauryn! 

Ally, I would go for the meal :) just make sure to let them know that if you start feeling too tired or taxed that your going to have to go but if its a good friend, I suspect she would already know this and not mind should you have to leave early :) 

Time + Kellie, hope your dizziness goes away soon. When was it worse for you? On exertion or sitting down etc? With why our body is going through currently, it's common to have blood pressure dips and spikes (obviously ongoing hypertension isn't good) but the occational dip or spike will happen. Especially if your doing something like getting up fast or rushing around :) keep an eye on it though and pop into the docs and ask of the nurse can quickly check your bp if it continues. 

Kellie, glad like slept in for you today! Have seen your last few Facebook posts at not long gone 6 am! That must be so draining on you :( 

Lauryn, good luck with your appointment later. I suspect that your midwife will just give you the number for physio so you can book in and see them but your gonna have to be quick on ringing them as there's usually an epic que to see them. It's 6 weeks here currently ... Real useful when I'm due in 5 lol! 

Ally, I am defo feeling like I'm back in first tri with all the checking and things. Woken up a couple of days this week with trapped wind pain - which hurts like hell btw!!! Thinking OMG is this a contraction?! Lol been on the look out for my plug too. I now see why people say 2nd tri is a nice period of time, I wasn't checking for things half as much then as the other 2 tris!


----------



## Scally

Oh no to your car not passing- we dont seem to be doing very well with MOT's on here do we, I have mine on Saturday! 

The boot space in a mini is laughable! I had one, and when they showed me the boot i couldnt believe it! Hope you manage to get a nice bigger car! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hope you manage to find a new car time, and one with a boot big enough for your hospital bag :rofl: I've never seen the boot of a mini but have sat in the backseat of one before and it wasn't much fun! :haha:

I agree with the SS for labour! I'm also on overdrive to look out for any of my previous symptoms with high BP as it began at 36w last time, so trying to avoid that at all costs.

A few have said that to me Sarah :wacko: great!! Suppose I'll just have to grin and bear it until the end then. Defo going to get me some nappies for night time :rofl:


----------



## time

Thanks Sarah, I generally feel dizzy when I've done too much but it soon passes once I stop and chill out.

Haha ally I know it's ridiculous I have to have the dog down by my feet in the passenger side and if I go food shopping its impossible to fit stuff in! Cannot wait together rid!


----------



## kellie_w

Congratulations on 34 and 35 weeks Lauryn and Sarah! We are all so close now! Did you all find the early 30 weeks have flown by? Ally, 36 weeks tomorrow!! How crazy is that!?

Sorry to hear your car failed its mot time, that's rubbish :nope: oh had a mini last year, it was a nightmare! The only buggy that would fit was a Quinny zapp which I hated as it was too small for me! And you could forget any shopping! I couldn't imagine having a newborn in one! We sold that for a Audi tt, an even worse buy as you can't get car seats to fit in the back :dohh: I had to lay on the back seat, which has a 5ft 1 height limit. Luckily it had to be sold as we found out two weeks after buying that we were expecting!

Def feeling that first tri feeling again! Started feeling a bit sick again through the day, and every time I wipe I'm looking for anything that's a sign. And the peeing at night is beyond the joke! I'm waking a hour after falling asleep with a bladder like a camel, how can so much wee be made in a hour?! I'm not even getting started on turning over in bed :haha: has your midwife not referred you Lauryn for your pelvis pain? 

Thank you Sarah, it was so lovely to get a lay in! I seriously don't know how I'm going to cope with night wakings again! X


----------



## time

Oh god Kellie that sounds terrible haha! I just want 4 doors and a big enough boot for the dog and pram so we're looking at estates and 4x4s hopefully will find something and part x ours. We only bought it in january and found out in Feb we were pregnant or we never would have got it!

Those of you who know baby is engaged.. Are you finding it difficult to cross your legs etc? I'm so uncomfortable, drive said yesterday she is right down there now!


----------



## kellie_w

Just seen uma thurman has named her baby girl, get ready for this...

Rosalind Arusha arkadina altalune Florence thurman-busson or Luna for short

SERIOUSLY?!?


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah time I do, if I try and cross my legs I get shooty pains down there so I just dont bother now lol. 

Kellie...is that for real? What the hell lol Ill never understand these massive names, I don't see the point in it! My foster mum is Brenda Mary Julia Anne Susan Moore and she hates it lol Only ever uses Brenda and Mary at a push if shes asked for a middle name!


----------



## time

Hahaha what the hell!!!!!!!poor baby! Luna is quite a cute name why not call her that!!!


----------



## time

And oh good Sarah glad it's not just me! Feel like she's really burrowing down now I'm walking funny!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Uma Thurman is a bti of an oddball though, isn't she!? :rofl: poor kid! Rosalind is a nice name at least. Where does the 'Luna' for short come in to it though!? :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

The best way I can describe the way im walking...is like im trying really hard not to poop myself lol! Sounds awful but he feels that low down that its like he's just going to drop out! I wish it were that easy though!

I agree, I like Luna actually, its really cute but then Luna Thurman, I think it sounds a little bit too much like Uma Thurman, can see people talking to them and getting confused with who they are talking about ie 'no no I said Luna did that, not Uma'.


----------



## time

Haha yeah I feel like imaging to hold something in! 

Luna thurman does sound a lot like uma.. Would get very annoying at home!


----------



## Sarahcake

Lol yeah I imagine that getting a bit confusing...

"LUNA...GET TO YOUR ROOM"

*Uma starts sulking and walks upstairs* 

"...not you" 

haha!


----------



## Inoue

Wow! Few pages to catch up on :)

Sarah: Happy 35 weeks hun! I cant believe that women had the nerve to comment on your home and the bit of clutter, what house doesnt these days! Your jaw must have been on the floor when she started saying those things. Awful thing to say about your kitty cats aswell, im sure your mature enough to look after Logan separately from the cats :doh:. The best way to get any medical professional smiling is to say Im going to breastfeed, I say it all the time even though I have formula ready at home just incase BF doesnt work for me. Im generally not making any freezer meals for when babys here, im quite happy with a tin of soup or sandwich, I have two freezers and I still cant fit in all my food, lol. 

Pops: Give you a pat on the back for staying team yellow. I was all pro team yellow but buckled at 16 weeks :haha:. Lovely names aswell, cant wait to see what your having :flow:

Time: Hope you rib area is feeling better now, how painful :(. Any idea how you did it? Guess all you can do is try and control your sneezing and take paracetamol when the pain hits its highest. There does seem to be a lot of November mums having there LO early, quite scary really that It could happen any day :shock:. Crap that your car failed its MOT, ive only collected mine after repairs yesterday but im glad ive got it all done and its now passed. Still waiting to get marcs car repaired and pay for re-MOT. 

Scally: Id go to the Chinese meal as its not to far away, have a good feed up and see how you feel. You dont have to stay for hours afterwards, im sure your friend will understand :hugs:. I agree with pops, you cant stay locked up at home all the time, I plan to see my SIL every week and will carry on till my labour begins. Im sure you will have a great time ;). Im also symptom spotting again! :haha:. I had immense period pain cramps very low down last night, I didnt time them but they were about 3 sets of them with 2-3 mins apart. One hit when I was walking to the toilet and it bend me in two, lucky after the 3 sets, it all calmed down but I had to stay still as a statue in bed or it would kick start again. Im also getting a lot of watery discharge so im freaking out by thinking its a water leak, I had my water measured on the scan on Tuesday and she said all perfect so it must be excessive discharge, also lost another bit of plug yesterday; very glamorous! :rofl: 

Kellie: Hope the light headedness passes! Maybe up your water intake and nibble on some food. Im always a fainter and know its not pleasant when they motion waves over you, but I quickly sit on the floor with a glass of water and drink it all till I feel safe enough to get back up. 

Lolly: Happy 34 weeks! :happydance:. Hope your mw apt goes well, see what they say about the pelvis pain, im not sure what they can do with that? Is it like SPD? My friend has that pretty bad and she was given crutches to help her move around. Let us know how it goes

AFM: Reimi is still really high up, I cant feel any pressure down below but get shed loads of uncomfort from ribs, maybe I should be happy it doesnt feel like shes about to drop out :haha:. 

xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

She may be high up now, but things can change soooo fast! 
But yeah, the really low down sensation is certainly an interesting one...its uncomfortable, not painful as such unless you move to a bit of a dodgy position, but its wierd more than anything! That OMG he's gonna fall out feeling is just really strange lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm not sure if it's SPD? When asked about how it feels, friends that have previously experienced SPD say that's what it more than likely is, however mine isn't that severe. I do still have 6 weeks to go though which is the worrying part :wacko: 

My baby's still high up at the minute, but I didn't drop until I was in labour with Amber really so not expecting her to go too low anytime soon. I hope she stays that way, my pelvis might snap in two if she decides to drop soon!


----------



## time

Thanks inoue yes I slept a lot better lastnight thanks and the pain is nowhere near as bad! I think it was coughing that did it as I had a cold last week! 

Hope midwife recommends something today lauryn, I've had friends with spd and apparently it's horrendous :( does sound similar to what you have


----------



## Sarahcake

Really hope they can help Lauryn. Ive had SPD since 14 weeks and up until recently, I was doing alright. The last few weeks have been nasty though, feels like someones put on a steel toe cap shoe, and kicked me repeatedly in the crutch. At night, it feels like anything below my waist just locks up, like somethings out of joint and it hurts to move. Having to get Neil to help turn me over and sit me up at night now bless him. 

If that sounds anything at all like what your going through I A) Really sympathise with you, its horrid and B) Would imagine that it is definately SPD thats flaring up now. 

Poor thing :(


----------



## pops23

Probably is SPD Lauryn, but as we didn't get it until later on it probably won't get too bad, as in crutches bad, it's bloody painful but apart from a few exercises I think we just need to suck it up! Rubbish though it is

Had a couple of BH earlier, the first ones I noticed!! Bit weird really.. Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh the MW said it's mild SPD and will probably get worse but I'm lucky I got it late on. I don't feel so bloody lucky :haha: my appointment was fine overall though, BP was a bit higher than normal but not in a dangerous range so she was happy with that. Measuring spot on too, and as she was measuring me she said I was having a BH. I couldn't feel it though, but she said that's normal. Next appt is at 36w with the consultant at the hospital now x


----------



## Sarahcake

Lucky is probably not the word I would of used! But I see what she means, least its only now in the final stretch rather than all the way through I guess. Has she referred you for physio or anything or is it not really worthwhile now?

Glad the rest of your appointment went well :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well to be honest I completely forgot how much bloody pain I'm in during the night so it didn't seem that big of a deal in the grand scheme of things so I just left it at that! Now I'm back home and it's hurting like a motherfunker :lol: I'll live though!


----------



## Scally

Good morning!

How is everyone?

Inoue- what was the plug like that you lost? Was it like when you bled a bit?
Lauryn- that sucks about the SPD i hardly call it lucky, you are still going to suffer for a few weeks.
Kellie and Time- hows your dizziness today?
Time- Any luck with the car?

Uma Thurmans name is insane! Why would you? Poor thing!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning :hi:

Yep I wouldn't call it lucky either :wacko: Had another awful night, had to miss Amber's ballet this morning because I just hadn't had any sleep and could not get out of bed! Going to take her swimming later again though, as that helped so much before x


----------



## Scally

Awww hun, that really sucks! Hopefully the swimming will help later!

I need to have a rant! I work one day a week on a Saturday, it gives us much needed money, Dave gets to have a daddy day with Izzy (and with new baby when she arrives), it really does him good and them. I plan on having about 3 months off maternity as its such a small company i cant expect the other staff to cover me for long- ideally i am hoping to not go back and find a job closer to home, but i am not hopeful but will keep an eye out. 
Dave said to his mum last night about when i was planning on going back and she said "does she not want to spend time with the baby"???????!!!!!!!!!!! I am fuming!!!! I work one day a sodding week, we NEED the money that i bring in! She's making out that i dont want to spend time with my baby- if we could afford it i'd love to give up working there but if i didnt we wouldnt be able to afford christmas, trips to them etc!!!! She's so against mums working- but how dare she judge me for working one day a week!!!!! I have never said anything bad to him about his family (and believe me i could have before now) but i ranted so much when he came off the phone to her!!!!!
x


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG no way :wacko: one day a week is hardly not seeing your baby!! Some MIL's are crazy. I would take no notice, in fact I would rub it in and mention your return to work at every possible oppurtunity! :trouble:


----------



## Sarahcake

Holy crap she's like that about 1 day a week?! That's insane!!! 1 day is nothing in the grand scheme of things really and like you said, is actually really nice for dave as he gets to spend some time with both of them by himself doing daddy things which I think is awesome! 

I don't blame you for being angry, that's really shit of her to say. She would hate me, I'm looking at going back to work at a care home around the same kinda time and do 2-3 night shifts a week as we could really do with the money. 

Try your best to ignore her :) 

As for me, I'm currently still in bed, how lazy am I eh :( not slept at all in the last 2 days so trying to catch up on some sleep.


----------



## kellie_w

Rant away ally, I would be so cross if my mil said something like that! Seriously, anyone would think you we're working away all week! If she's so against it, tell her she can pay for your Christmas, trips etc! :haha: pay no attention, you are doing what's best for your family and I think it's lovely that you give dave a day to bond with your children. Happy 36 weeks btw! :hugs:

Aww Lauryn, I feel so sorry for you :nope: I really hope the swimming helps, must absolutely suck being in so much pain. I get days were it feels like a ripping pain inbetween the tops of legs, I can't imagine going through that pain everyday like you. :hugs:


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo yes, happy 36 weeks! I didn't spot this before :D


----------



## kellie_w

Ohh Sarah, you remind me of my first pregnancy, I couldn't sleep at night so would generally sleep 6am til lunch. It was amazing! Now 6am is my get up.... How things have changed! ,make the most of every lay in you can get now! I'm still cross about your health visitor, it's really played on my mind and fills me with rage each time I think about it! X


----------



## pops23

Ally that is nuts, I would be furious!! I run my own business and am hardly taking off any time, I will be taking the baby with me but it's hardly quality time. One day a week when you are with the kids all the time, nuts!!!

I slept okish last night but hubs couldn't sleep and he kept pushing his hand under my pillow, so annoying and no idea why, bloody men!! maybe it could have been a good sleep otherwise! xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh happy 36 weeks Ally! One more until term :shock:

Sarah, you stay in bed and get as much sleep in now as you can :hugs: you won't be able to for much longer! I would love to get a little snooze in later today, but Amber has decided she doesn't need a nap anymore over these past few weeks :wacko: I think she's doing it on purpose!

Cheers Kellie :hugs: it's just strange how it came on so quickly. I have had such a great pregnancy and was not expecting this. I was so happy to just keep her in there baking for as long as poss but now I'd be more than pleased if she popped out at 37w on the dot!!


----------



## Scally

Thank you for letting me rant! I think Dave thought i was being a bit hormonal about it! 

And yay for 36 weeks!!!!!! This is my big week- consultant appointment Tuesday FINALLY!!!!!

Sarah- stay in bed for as long as possible, try and get some sleep! 

Oh no Lauryn about Amber not napping anymore! Izzy does most days but only if i tire her out loads first which i am finding harder and harder to do! 

Pops- alot of things my hubby does in his sleep winds me up! lol

Kellie- how are you feeling today with the dizziness? Hows your OH feeling now? 

x


----------



## time

Oh no lauryn you poor thing! Hopefully the swimming will help! Get lots of rest too.

Happy 36 weeks ally! I would be very mad at mil for that comment, so ridiculous 1 day a week is nothing and it's nice for the girls to have quality time with dad. I will be back at work a few days a week after about a month to sort things out, baby will be with me as its my own business but as pops said that doesn't mean it's quality time with baby, and eventually me and hubby will be doing half days at work each so it will work out I'm away from baby 4 mornings or afternoons a week. We don't have much choice its better than her being in nursery from 3 months old like some poor parents have to do!!

Been at midwifes this morning everything absolutely fine! Can finally explain the not being able to walk/cross my legs the last few days now too as baby is already 2/5 engaged!!!! I was horrified! Does anyone know if this means she could come early? Midwife said it doesn't normally engage so quick and early which panicked me!


----------



## Scally

Time- glad to hear your appointment went well. Apparently first babies engage early, wonder why your MW said they dont? My little madam was engaged by that much at my last app x


----------



## time

Oh And we are now going to see the new car tonight as we decided to get the mini valeted and cleaned up so we get the most we can part x. Hopefully won't lose too much!


----------



## time

Oh good ally!! Yeah I thought first babies did I wonder why she said it doesn't happen that quick!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Im awake now, hip cramped up lol Feeling a bit more refreshed for having that couple of hours extra :) My body clock is set to early shifts - so around 6-7am, so its rare that I can sleep past that. Must have needed it! 

Kellie, your not the only one. Im still annoyed but Neil is fuming still and is making a point of being here for her next visit. He takes a lot less crap than I do so will probably end up asking her to leave if she gets funny. 

Pops, my Neil does that all the time! End up with a lump of arm under my neck so by the time ive gathered enough pillows beneeth my head to negate that, its like im sleeping with my neck at a 90 degree angle! Mmmmm Comfort!

Lauryn, I really didnt know that it could just appear one day, must be awful to just suddenly get that and think erm, what the hell is this?! I remember mine came on gradually, I think I would break down at a sudden onset of it :( 

Ahhhh Ally! Is this where you find out dates and specifics regarding your C-section? How exciting!! Cant wait to see what they say to you on tuesday now! Ive got my 36 week growth scan and consultant appointment monday, ill be 35 + 4 though as they couldnt get me in for 36 weeks at all...hope that doesnt effect his decision on weather to induce or not... :S 

So glad your appointment went well Time! Logan is 3/5th engaged now and started to engage early too. Apparently its nothing to worry about, just a case of first babies apparently like to get themself into position earlier, so they are ready for labour. Doesnt mean they will come early though so dont worry :)


----------



## time

Phew thanks sarah! Feel a lot better thinking I'm not the only one baby has engaged for! Midwife always seems to panic me and have me leaving thinking I'm going to pop any day!

Can't believe you are term next week Kellie and ally!!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I know that feeling, Logan was 4/5th engaged from 28 weeks. My midwife seemed really concerned about it, said it was a bit earlier. But then I saw my consultant at an appointment the next week where he was still 4/5ths and he said that it was perfectly normal with a first baby especially! Think midwifes just like to panic us dont they!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Time, as Ally said, first babies engage a lot earlier than subsequent babies. I wonder why your MW said that!? I swear half of these MW's treating us are high or aren't realy MW's... they just popped in and dressed up for the day :haha:

Sarah, I was being a bit of a dramatic :lol: it has gradually come on, but only really over the last couple of weeks. At first it was just a bit sore, but now I'm actually struggling to roll out of bed!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thats still a fairly fast onset for it tbh! Bedtime is the worst for me. During the day I can cope, if it hurts too much after being in the same place for a while, I can just get up and walk it off but at nights, it feels like im paralysed from the waist down and just cant move! I know that sounds massively melodramatic but its the best way I can describe it lol Neil has to sit me up in bed when I need to pee at night and help me stand up too. 

Think I may have to start looking at sleeping sitting up, maybe propped up. Not the comfyest option, but better than pain I imagine!


----------



## pops23

Lee just told me he was putting his hand under my pillow to try and move me because I was snoring so bad, whoops! ha ha! I never ever snored before being pregnant!

Time, i'm 2/5 engaged as well, it's all good and perfectly normal  xx


----------



## time

Thanks ladies! I do sometimes wonder where my midwife has been trained haha, she is getting on a bit maybe in her late 50s at least so maybe it's a different generation of care but you'd think she'd have more experience if anything!

The spd sounds horrendous, I have heard sleeping upright although not very practical, is a lot more comfortable and at least you might get some sleep!


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I do wonder myself sometimes about the older midwives. The one I had for my last ante natal class was a prime example of someone that really ought to redo some of her training as she was running on out dated info and personal bias. 

Think im gonna give it a shot tonight, see if it works out any better for me. Will update tommorrow and let you know how it goes lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

I had that older MW measuring my FH with her fingers when there was a tape measure right on her desk :wacko: they are crackers some of them!

Might try the sleeping upright thing then, could help with the heartburn too. I have only suffered once with it this whole pregnancy (got it loads with DD) but felt it coming on last night so drank a huge glass of milk before I got in bed and it was fine.

Any one really good with technical stuff!? I'm trying to decide whether to get an iPhone 5 or an S3 for my upgrade. Which is better? I love my iPhone but do fancy a change, and I know the S3 does everything I need it to do. Then again, I will feel like I'm missing out if I don't go for the 5 :dohh: confused!


----------



## time

Yeah try the sleeping upright and let us know how it goes! Milk has been amazing this whole third tri my heartburn has been horrific! Milk is all that helped.. Everyone keeps telling me I'm going to have one hairy baby haha!!

Lauryn I would have to say the iphone just because I love apple so much I think their stuff is so reliable and amazing! I have had my mac for 7 years not one problem so we just got another last year as well as 2 new iphones I just love them!


----------



## Sarahcake

It would depend on what you already have, if you have a iPhone 4, then either of those is a decent upgrade. Just depends on if you like iOS or Android operating systems. If you have a 4s, then I would say the S3 to be honest. The 5 has some nice touches but it isnt anywhere near the upgrade both software or hardware that the S3 is in comparison. 

You could always try the S3 and if you dont like it, send it back and get the 5? I believe theres usually a 14 day grace period where you can return the phone if you dont get on with it.


----------



## pops23

I'm no good with technical jargon but I couldn't be without my iPhone so I say go for the 5! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I have the 4 at the moment, so the 5 would be a big upgrade for me :lol: I have never had an android, only ever had iPhones (well in the past 3 years) so I don't know otherwise really :shrug: From all the reviews I've read, the S3 is so much better, but I only actually use my phone to text, take photos, go on here and FB and my apps! Oh and my email. So I can do all those things on both phones. I'm a sucker for a brand name though so I know the iPhone will probably pull me in :haha: I've just been given a great deal for the S3 though... x


----------



## Sarahcake

If you have the 4 and have enjoyed it and its features, then I would go for the 5 personally. Its familiar enough to not be a massive change to you, there are some nice upgrades from the 4. I have the 4s and its not enough of an upgrade for me, more of the same but I would go for the 5 if I had the 4. 

App support on Android isnt as extensive as it is on iOS so there may be some apps that your used to using on your iPhone which you cant get on Android. I was on Android before my 4s and theres a lot more available to you on iOS. 

Hope that helps a little :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Cheers hun it does :) well I'll see how much they expect me to pay for the 5 first! So bloody expensive! You'd think after having 18-24m of paying out the eyeballs they'd at least give you the thing for free, or under £50 anyway!


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I know right, upgrade prices are so expensive :( you pay enough during the life of the contract to pay for the phone twice over! 

Cost me £100 last time to upgrade to the 4s from a HTC desire. I must say, I am happy with the iPhone though, it does what I want it to do and it's so simple and easy to use.


----------



## Scally

I have no idea what most of the things you said meant with the talk of phones! lol. I have a blackberry, and thats as technical as i get! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Awwwwww I want to know if im engaged :(. How do you all know what ?/5th you are? Does the mw feel where the head is or do they do it by scans? Boooo, im left out :haha:

Glad your appt went well Lolly, hopefully your pelvis pain doesnt get worse. 

Happy 36 weeks scally, wow; 1 week off being term! :shock:. Have you got any plans on trying to evict baby from term? (birthing ball, sex, curry, walking etc) or are you just going to go with the flow? X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Inoue the MW will feel your bump and write it in your notes :)

I think Ally's have a scheduled c-sec too so I doubt she'll be doing much to evict baby before then! x


----------



## Inoue

ttc_lolly said:


> Inoue the MW will feel your bump and write it in your notes :)
> 
> I think Ally's have a scheduled c-sec too so I doubt she'll be doing much to evict baby before then! x

:dohh:. Of course she has, ive got a memory like a sieve! Lol

Mw didnt feel my bump on 34w as I had a scan, hope she checks on my 36 week appt :) xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh yeh she definitely will check :thumbup: My MW has been feeling but I'm guessing baby's head is still totally free to roam as she hasn't written down anything! I can feel my bump start to drop now, only a tiny bit though x


----------



## Scally

Inoue- I will be crossing my legs until the c section! lol, i am praying this baby stays put until then! Haha! I think if I was going normally i would try everything!

When is your next mw app? My MW didnt mention to me about it but it was in my notes

MOT this morning, fingers crossed!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## kellie_w

Morning ladies! Hope your car passes ally, enjoy your first Saturday off! Hope you haven't had any more bleeding or plug signs :hugs:

I can't wait til Monday to find out if I'm engaged, I hope from the extremely heavy feeling and low movements that he is! Has anyone else found their temperature rising at night? The past two nights I have felt like I'm burning hot, poor oh getting over the flu and freezing and I keep opening windows :haha: I'm always back to normal by the morning, it's strange! 

Lauryn, I used to work for orange, I'm in touch still with some work colleagues and a lot of them have gone from iPhones to the S3 and wouldn't go back. I would recommend what Sarah said, do your upgrade over the phone or Internet as you can send it back for a exchange due to the distance selling act. If you do it Instore, you can't exchange and won't generally get as good a deal as over the phone. Most people call to threaten to leave, then retentions will offer you something amazing to stay! 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend! Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good luck for youe MOT and enjoy your first Saturday off :)

Thanks for the advice Kellie :thumbup: good luck with your MW appt on Monday too!

Have a lovely weekend ladies x


----------



## Sarahcake

Good luck with your mot!

Happy 36 weeks Kellie! One more and you'll be full term!! So exciting :D a few of us with appointments next week then. I'm crapping myself for the consultant review! Trying to figure out how to get my point across in an articulate way lol

I'm getting the same with the heat at night. Our heating shuts off at night and we have the 2 bedroom windows open so it's not like it's warm on here but I wake up really sweaty and warm every morning. 

This weekend is some more tidying and sorting, getting rid of the boxes the health visitor bitched about and getting the last bits for my hospital bag :D 

Have a good one everyone :D


----------



## Scally

Car failed!!!! Got to take it in Wednesday, extra £100 on top of the cost of MOT!!!! Boo!!!!!!! 

Other than that I am enjoying my first Saturday off!!!!!

Kellie- how odd i havent found that with the temp, your poor hubby freezing- you get priority! No more bleeding or plug signs! Not long now until consultant app and then i can relax a little! I was looking at hospital parking today and it is totally insane for Colchester hospital, we are thinking about parking in Highwoods country park and then walking across! 

I keep getting a wierd thing happening with my legs, i will be walking along fine and then they suddenly lose a bit of feeling, like when u have sat in an awkward position for too long and it feels like the blood has to get back into them? I have that walking!? Its happened a few times now, does anyone else get that? 

x


----------



## Scally

Oooooh happy 36 weeks Kellie!!!!!!!!!!

I am hoping to motivate hubby into some sorting/tidying etc but so far he is reluctant- doesnt help i havent got any energy left after walking around town waiting for MOT. 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Bahhh damn cars and their mots :( at least it's only £100 I guess, not that that isn't a big amount of money to pay out, just that garages like to massively inflate prices, especially on mot failures as they know you need the bits for it to be legal to drive. 

As for the legs, it sounds almost like nerve thing. Maybe baby is hitting a nerve which is affecting your leg and then releases off it again? Tht would be my guess any who!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 36 weeks Kellie!

Sorry about the car Ally, bloody MOT's :trouble: we have ours next month, I'm hoping it'll just pass as it's the cars first MOT. Might book it in for a service just before actually x


----------



## Inoue

Lol, this isnt a lucky thread for MOT's :rofl:

Ive took the plunge today and grabbed a bottle of blonde hair dye, now sat here covered in it wondering what colour it will actually turn out! :haha:. Was so fed up with ghastly 4inch roots, hopefully ill look ok for pics after labour day :).

Happy 36 weeks Kellie! Another one 1 week off term :happydance:

Hope all Monday mw appts go well :flow: xx


----------



## Sarahcake

I got so fed up with my horrendous roots that I got fed up and dyed it too and mine was just fine :) the risk of it going a different colour etc is minimal tbh so you should be all good! 

Mine needs doing again though :( I have epic roots going on and as my hair is bright red, browny blonde roots are kinda obvious haha!


----------



## Inoue

Its turned out perfect :D. Love the full blonde look, feel like me again <3

Are you going to squeeze in another root touch up before the big day Sarah? X


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm hoping too yeah as it just looks bad as it is! It's gone all fadey too! Doesn't take long o guess, may grab the dye and get it done during the week. 

Glad it turned out good! Having your hair all one colour does make you feel much better Dont it!


----------



## Inoue

Yeh, big time! Just one thing can change the way you feel, amazing! Glad you can get it done before hand, dare say you'l be to busy when Logan is here ;) x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad you're hair turned out ok Inoue :) I've had my eyebrows threaded today and got a pedicure and I feel like a new woman!


----------



## Scally

Ooooooh pampering sessions sounds good! 

Hows everyones weekends?

I went to a party last night, had a great time, but realised how much i should stop doing! Haha! I was dancing to cha cha slide and doing the jumps and got told off! lol, realised that wasnt a good idea! Went to "go down low" and had to use a chair to haul myself up! And the "turn it out" wasnt a good idea either! Have to chuckle though! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Haha Ally :rofl: that made me chuckle! I'm glad you've finally realised to slow down a little, even if it took 'Cha Cha Slide' to make you come to your senses :haha:

My weekend has been great so far, nice & relaxed :) OH hasn't worked so I've had lots of help with Amber and was nice having him around. Another lazy day today I think, might persuade him to take us out for dinner later because I can't be bothered to cook!

Stupid pelvis hurting again so I've been up since 6.30 whilst everyone else is still fast on in bed :( x


----------



## Scally

Oh no about your pain! Must be horrible not being able to sleep through it.

Your weekend sounds great, dinner out sounds like a good idea, its Sunday after all I dont think you should cook! 

x


----------



## pops23

I'm hearing you about the pelvic pain Lauryn, at night it's in my hips too :-(

Weekends been good though, finally packed my hospital bag! And as the tumble dryer arrived did all the baby washing so feeling pretty sorted now

Aly love that at 36 weeks you're still rocking out the cha cha slide!

So was reading what to expect when your expecting last night for the final month, and its talking about babies movement and it says to call your doctor if movements feel jerky or frantic. What the hell does that mean??? My baby often moves jerkily which I normally put down to lack of room, should I be worried? Xx


----------



## Scally

I would have said bumps movements are more jerky now? Or we can definitely feel them being jerkier? 

I am off to the emergency docs in a bit, i am sure its fine but the MW said i should go.
U know i said yesterday i lost the feeling in my legs, it was kind of accompanied with dizziness, and then having a bad head afterwards, it happened about 3 times on our walk- this morning i was in the kitchen, felt i couldnt breath (but could), then dizziness, and then i lost feeling in my arms- i sat down and felt fine after about 5 mins, now just have a splitting headache. I rung the MW who said my iron levels are fine etc, but she wanted me to contact the doctor as she wasnt happy about the loss of feeling- i dont lose it totally, but they go funny and then the blood goes back into them, if that makes sense? I feel like i am going to be wasting their time, but at least i have the OH with me today, it'd be harder to go with Izzy on my own

x


----------



## pops23

Definitely go!! Best to get checked out and be sure and you're so far along now that they will want to look after you xxx


----------



## Inoue

Oh Scally, i hope all is ok :hugs:. Its best just to get checked over, dont think your wasting there time. Could be something simple like your lacking in another type of vitamin or mineral, see what they say. Do you know what your iron level is?

Pops, my LO looks like she's freaking out in there sometimes, definatly jerky :wacko:. I wouldnt of thought its anything to worry about, its just lack of room causing the more serious jerks :)

Lolly, sorry to hear your pelvis is playing up again :(. You deserve a nice lunch out so harrass the OH :haha:

AFM, ive just ordered my strep b test from medisave. Feels like im back to TTC when im waiting for my pee sticks to come through ;). Interested to see the result, probably be mid week when i find out :thumbup: xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Glad you are getting checked out Ally, you'd only be say at home worrying about it if you didn't. Please let us know how you get on xx

Movement wise, I wouldn't worry about that. They have so little space in there now that I guess any movement is going to feel jerky to a degree as its not so easy for them to move now. I know Logan's movements seem jerky and erratic sometimes but he seems to be ok :)

Lauryn, defo try and get out for lunch! I think I may see if Neil will do the same tonight hehe! 

Inoue, hope it comes back really quickly for you, it's a paid service isn't it so I would expect it too. 

My day is going to be full of sorting the corner the health visitor took such offence too as well as sorting some of our stuff in the bedroom to make more room. Then it's tip runs aplenty, gonna be a long day I think!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've never heard of jerky movements being suspicious :shrug: I suppose if they are like frantic/fit type movements but I guess even then you wouldn't really know. So many different things telling you to watch out for that, beware of this... enough to drive a pregnant lady crazy! :wacko:

Ally, I agree it's best to get checked out :hugs: hope all is well x


----------



## Sarahcake

It really is enough to drive you mad. So not only are we on the look out for movements, with conflicting advice about how many we should be feeling - 10 in 2 hours or 10 a day for instance, we now have to worry about the type of movement :s I'm just thankful that he is shifting around in there tbh and I can't see how he would be able to move in any way other than being jerky what with the lack of space there now. 

If I remember, I'll ask the consultant tommorrow about it and see what his take on it is :)


----------



## Inoue

My thoughts completely Sarah. Im sure its more of a scare factor these days which puts the fear of god in all these women regarding baby movements. I base mine on 10 movements in 24h period, i go well over that so never really questioned it :shrug:. 

Abit wierd Q but does the baby move (can you feel kicks etc) when your in the pushing stage of labour? Or does the baby go quiet so you can concentrate and push? xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hmmm you don't really feel any movements Inoue, your uterus is too busy contracting and baby is being squeezed through the birth canal for you to even pay any attention :haha:


----------



## Inoue

Oohh, thanks lolly :blush:. Just thought it would be really wierd having a contraction followed by mass of kicks and bum lunges x


----------



## ttc_lolly

It would be strange if you could :lol: when you're doing it pain relief free you are in too much pain to care/notice and when you've an epi you can't feel anything anyway!


----------



## Scally

Hey, after 5 hours I am home! 

We had the appointment with the emergency doctor at 11.30, who saw us for an hour, and good on him was very thorough, including ringing a medical consultant and then a gyno registrar. He didnt really know what it was but sent us over to the labour ward at Colchester hospital to get baby monitored just to check she is ok. She was monitored and all fine with her, heartrate fine and lots of movement. Bizarrely the labour room we were in was the same one I laboured in with Izzy! 
We saw 3 different MW- all sort of agreeing that it sounded like a problem with blood pressure/blood sugars- blood pressure fine then and blood sugars were a little on the low side. They wouldnt let me go until i saw the doctor who had to rush for an emergency, so ended up waiting a couple of hours for her! And she was god awful!!!! I am so upset about the things she said and the way she treated me, and unfortunately by that point I had sent Dave off as Izzy was getting restless. 
She was a cow and was so patronising- according to her I was hyperventilating and thats what was causing the episodes- she said most people dont worry about a bit of breathlessness but you obviously panic- i tried to tell her that i dont, and actually when the breathlessness starts I usually take one deep breath, know that i can and then the dizziness etc happens. She also said that if i went into labour before my elective c section we shall "suck it and see", she said i will have to labour and she is sure it'll be fine! So now i am so worried about going into labour earlier as she is not going to allow me a c section. She had such a way about her, when she asked me to get on the bed, i said shall i take my boots off, and she said "i dont care i dont do the laundry"???!!!!!

So basically now i have been sent away- baby is fine which is great, but now i have it on my notes that i am hyperventilating and that i am to labour rather than c section! 

Since i have been home i have had two occurences of loss of feeling in my arms- Dave was stood next to me, and i said they have just gone again, does it look like I am hyperventilating!!!!???? 

x


----------



## kellie_w

I agree with Lauryn, once you start having contractions you forget all about noticing any movements! My midwife came round to check how far I was at home, at 4cm dilated I was told to go to hospital straight away as had noticed no movements in the 12 hours I had had contractions for. Any movement was the last thing on my mind as bad as that sounds! 

I have had a change of movements today, for weeks I have felt like karate chop movements everywhere and anywhere, high and low, today they have slowed down and become a lot gentler. I'm guessing this is the final stage now he is slowing! 

Hope ally don't mind me saying but she text to say baby is fine, been monitored and was just waiting for a doctor as thy didn't know what was wrong. So relieved for her that baby is ok! X


----------



## kellie_w

Hehe you updated same time as me!

Ally, that is absolutely disgraceful. Once again colchester hospital is a major fail. I'm so glad baby is ok, but the way you have been treated and spoke to, absolutely not ok. You have chose to have a c section, no way can they tell you to 'suck it and see' and force you to do what you don't want to do. If they hadn't messed up so much with izzy, you wouldn't even feel how you do. They caused you this trauma and fear, no way can they do it again. Argggg, I just want to rant and rant. Hyperventilating!??! What the hell? You have to bring all this up with your consultant, and complain about how she has spoke to you. It's no wonder people hesitate to get problems checked out when you are made to feel like that. Damn stupid cow :growlmad: i hope you don't have to come across her again x


----------



## Scally

Thanks for updating Kellie- was such a long day! 
I really do not want to come across her again, but I think Dave does! 
The MW's were absolutely amazing and so lovely, they gave us drinks and food as we had waited so long, its such a shame we waited so long to see someone like her! 
I am going to talk it all through with the consultant on Tuesday, shes also put on the notes that I was happy to labour- i didnt say a word when she was talking to me as i felt she was pressurising me, and i didnt have the confidence to say anything against her, how did labour after what we went through with Izzy become a "suck it and see" scenario? 
I am just so upset about it all, and she made me feel so stupid for worrying about the baby after these episodes.
x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ally what the frick was she on? Hyperventilating?! Is she takin the piss? 

Your at the consultants Tuesday yeah? Then explain to him/her what was said and how you were treated and make it 100% known by categorically stating that you are not happy to labour and have not once given that inpression and you want the notes changed to reflect that. Hopefully your consultant will just change it but you may have to be tough with him. And I'd ask to see the notes afterwards, to make sure they have been changed. 

I would even go as far as to ring the maternity ward, who have access to your notes and ask them to change it as you never said that. 

I'm fuming for you :( how dare she speak to you like that and completely disregard your choice to have the section. Hugs for you, that nust have been a bloody awful experience. 

On the plus side, I'm so so glad that all is ok with your girlie. Hopefully your consultant may be able to shed more light on what's going on with you.


----------



## Inoue

My blood is boiling at how youve been treated Scally :growlmad:. What a stupid woman! How can she have the nerve to talk to you like that in such a condesending way, THEN make it a rule that you 'want' a natural labour??!!! 

Im glad your seeing the consultant on tuesday, i would discuss with him the manner you were treated and how the options were not open and it put you in an awkward position to kind of nod at her words, even though you were cut up inside. You ABSOLUTLY did the right thing by getting checked out, im sure all the midwifes and other practitioners would agree, its just that one bitch was having a bad day and took it out on you. 

Had she wrote notes in your actual 'maternity notes'? I have had to ammend mine as the stupid mw completely ignored my medical allergies and although i told her and told her, she neglected it so i wrote on my notes what my allergy is and signed next to it. Screw it that she ticked the 'No' box :grr:

Im glad all is ok with your LO though ~ nice to see the heart rate again, even if you thought nothing was wrong. As for the dead arms episode, i guess not alot can be done untill you see the consultant. I would add just as my 2 cents that my left arm (from elbow to wrist) was in that limbo state where i could pinch and twist the skin pain free, the doctor was baffled but it eased once i was put on my iron tabs. I know you said earlier that its come back fine but maybe worth another blood test to keep up to date if they cant diagnose it :hugs: xx


----------



## kellie_w

:flower: morning!

How are you today ally? I did the dreaded google about your loss of feelings, apparently it can be common, due to swelling your nerves can be affected and cause numbness and total loss of feelings. I hope that's all it is for you. I'm still really cross with that women, really got me thinking if its the same woman i saw whilst pregnant with luke. i was around 10 weeks, bleeding really heavy, a&e sent me up to stanway ward, we had to wait for the doctor for 6 hours as she had to also keep going to emergancies only to be told there was nothing she could do, if I miscarried then so be it, just let nature take its course. She was a right bitch. I agree with inoue, amend your own notes. Don't let this stress you out, your consultant will sort all this I bet :hugs:

Had the worst worst night last (as did Sarah!) so tired but wide awake, whole body itching and like a prickling feeling all down my legs, the need to pee every ten minutes, too hot then too cold, every time I stood I thought my waters were going as so much discharge (sorry tmi!) I'm feeling the tiredness today! 

Good luck today Sarah at your consultant and with the vaccine. What time are your appointments? I'm midwife 9am, vaccine 3.35pm. Apart from ally tomorrow is there anymore check ups this week? X


----------



## Scally

It probably is the same woman!!!! Her name was Dr Nicholson, I have fumed and worried about it all night, i just cant get over her attitude but somehow she did it without appearing to be a bitch at first its only when i thought it over afterwards how bad she was!
Me and Dave are on a mission tomorrow with the consultant! I must admit I am dreading going in there and it being her! (as you very rarely get to see the actual consultants!)The thing is if i thought I would be able to have a normal labour with no complications i really would go for it, but now I am terrified because of what happened with Izzy and then with the added complications of only being allowed to labour for 6 hours, scar rupture etc- she was making out that i was just scared of the pain of contractions. I had 14 hours of those with Izzy before c section so fully aware of what labour feels like! 

Thank you for all ranting for me!

I am going to give iron tablets a go Inoue- they cant hurt.

And thanks for googling Kellie- i am always so reluctant to do that! Glad to hear its a normal part of pregnancy, at least I wont have to put up with them for very long!

The other thing i noticed on my notes yesterday was my blood pressure- on the surface of it it looks normal- 130/75 but considering my bp is always between 90/60-100/75 (the highest i've been) i thought the top number seemed a little high?

Sounds like you had a horrendous night Kellie- could the extra discharge be a sign of things to come?

Good luck with your MW app today, let us know if your little monkey is engaged! And good luck with your whooping cough vaccination!

x


----------



## Scally

Sorry to hear you didnt have a good night either Sarah, hope you have a great scan today x


----------



## kellie_w

Another straight forward one for me! baby is still not engaged at all, measuring 37 weeks, bp down still at 116/60 and heart rate 163. he is presenting sideways on, so i have a bum to my left and feet and hands to my right. Been advised to sit upright all the time to prevent him from turning back to back. Had protein +1 and leurcites (SP!) +3 so sample sent away as could be infection which would explain all the weeing im doing!

And thats me done for another 2 weeks! 

Ally, you may find your blood pressure was up from the stress and worry of being in hospital and not knowing what was happening. I know they say not to worry too much about the top number, its normally the bottom one thats cause for concern. Cant wait until tomorrow til you get all your answers x


----------



## Scally

Sounds like your baby will engage just beforehand! So he is head down but turning sideways? I have heard about sitting upright with making them not go back to back- but its all very well unless you have lots of aches and pains! Have you got a ball to bounce on? Hope you manage to get the results and antibiotics quickly- may relieve your nightime peeing!

Oh thats cool didnt know it was the bottom number you have to be wary of with bp, thats good to know.

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Arghhh what a nightmare Ally :hugs: I hope you get a good consultant at your appt and can tell them exactly what you want. As Kellie said, it's the bottom number of your BP that's the one to watch out for as that's the resting number. So if that one is really high (like over 95) then it's cause to be concerned. It wa probably all the stress you were going through that made yours higher than normal :flower:

Glad your appt went well Kellie :) Hope your results come back ok, but it's good that they've sent them off. 

Nothing for me this week, I next see the consultant on 5th Nov @ 36+4 so will be 2 weeks today. Getting sick of going up to the hospital to see him as the parking prices are horrendous, the clinic always seems to be filled with weird people who stare at you like you have 2 heads :rofl: and the whole appt seems like such a waste as it'll last for 3 mins and everything will just be fine anyway! x


----------



## time

Glad everyone had a nice weekend, that all sounds terrible ally I can't believe that Dr! Let us know what your consultant has to say tomorrow and hopefully the numbness will pass. I think baby was on a nerve yesterday as I had the same sort of thing in my left leg, when I went to put my socks on and put all my weight on that leg I almost collapsed it felt like jelly! 

BP was probably up because of all the stress but I would ask consultant to check again tomorrow.

Glad everything went well today inoue, shame baby isn't engaged yet but there is still plenty of time, at least she isn't breech. I would get a birthing ball and have a bounce on that on an evening its meant to really help!

No appointments for me this week, it should have been my 36 week important one but because I'm now a week behind because the midwife mucked up a few weeks ago I won't have it until I'm 37 + 3 now :(


----------



## Sarahcake

In full on upset rant mode so I apologise in advance!

Scan was utter crap - took about 5 minutes all in all and I dont think things have been properly measured at all. She wouldnt put the screen on for me to have a look because 'they were using the wrong machine and the picture is awful'. So many discrepancies between my last scan that took an hour to do and things were measured 3/4 times each. 

His head has now apparently taken over as being the biggest part whereas his tummy has been consistantly measuring very high on all the other scans. Fluid was measuring very close to the top of the range last time and now, its measuring right at the low end of the scale...so where has it gone? Yet at the time of the scan, she said oh, there's a lot of water around him - which is the exact oposite to what this bit of paper says. He's been estimated at being 6.5lbs now, which is normal. 

Onto the consultant...weve had to wait 45 mins to see him so im not in the best of moods anyways. He comes in, tells me how tired I look and asks if im still having pain with the SPD. So I explain to him about how im waking up paralysed, how Neil has to help me with basic manouvers etc. I also mention that im scared that my wound on my leg is gonna break down. 

He goes on about induction, gives me the risk vs reward speech and then says right, realistically were looking between 38 and 39 weeks, how are you feeling, what is your decision. I say to him that I feel like im done, that ive had enough and the pain and lack of sleep is getting the better of me. He says right, well then what im going to do, is book an induction for you on the 22nd november - my due date - 40 weeks. But he wants me to go back for a scan and a chat at 38 weeks and if im still struggling he may change his mind, although hed strongly advise me going to 40 weeks....so it looks like hes giving me a choice, but actually...he isnt. 

So yeah, another 4 weeks of feeling like crap, not sleeping etc - looks a bit grim to me right now. I just feel like ive not been listened too at all, he asked me how I felt and what I wanted, then ignored it entirely and went with a totally different plan. I couldn't even argue it with him as I was fighting the urge to cry with frustration. :(

Just...blargh.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sarah :hugs: I think it's normal for the amnio fluid to start lessening now in the last few weeks, so there'll be less of it than what there was at your last scan. I didn't even know they gave people an option on when to be induced :wacko: so for him to indicate you get a choice, but really you don't is just stupid :dohh: x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh didnt know that about the fluid. 

Thats the thing thats pissed me off the most tbh, being given a choice when actually, he had his own plans anways which completely disregards my opinion on the matter. 

Ill be ok, I dont really have a choice just very frustrated atm :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

That is poo :hugs: you should have told him what the point was in even asking what you wanted if he wasn't going to give you an option anyway :trouble: at least you'll get scanned again @ 38w and they'll see what happens from there, so all is not lost just yet hun x


----------



## Sarahcake

I was just sat there in disbelief tbh! Waiting for him to correct himself and say oh no not 40 weeks sorry, 38 lol Ill live im sure, just gonna have to try and figure out how I can reduce the pain at night times now. 

Thinking of replacing our bed temporarily with a blow up one which was comfier back at 29 weeks than my normal bed was so may be worth a shot. Heat packs everywhere I guess is another idea we can try. 

Yup another scan at 38 + 4 where he says if im still struggling, he will induce me a bit earlier. Which I really dont believe him on now, since this meeting was supposed to be the decider. 

At least im safe in the knowledge that I wont go overdue, as its all booked for his due date so thats something.


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh, sweet...ive reached the last box of my ticker! lol


----------



## Scally

Sarah- that is appalling! Werent they going to induce you early because of the medication you are on to as they didnt want u going into labour by yourself as you have to stop the medication beforehand?
I cant believe he offered you a choice and then made it later, why say that you should be induced between 38-39 weeks in the first place?
The scan sounds dodgy- how can everything change so much- head/stomach size, now a normal size etc? It just doesnt make sense? 
Please talk to your MW tomorrow about it all.
I know how it feels when u feel like u cant say anything, i always think if i made a bit of a drama about things i would probably be listened to more!

Huge hugs xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you x 

The medication, he simply told me that if I think im going into labour naturally...then just dont take it. If that is the case, then why has he put so much emphasis on having a planned labour to give sufficient time for the thinners to leave my system?

I have got literally no clue why that choice was offered. When he said so, 38 or 39 weeks what do you want, I just looked at Neil and we were both like halleluyah hes taken notice of me, so I said 38 and explained why then got right ok, ill book it for 40...I honestly just would have cried had I opened my mouth at that point so I just sat there silent. 

The scan, I know things arnt massively accurate but theres still so much difference there :S that and the sonographer was the one from my 20 week scan who tried for approximately a nano-second to find the bits she needed too then just gave up so I dont entirely trust it. 

Ill have a word with the midwife tommorrow, see what she makes of it all. Even she automatically assumed I would be being induced at 38 weeks with all of the health things and his size in play.


----------



## Scally

Oh yes....."i think i am going to go into labour tomorrow so wont take my meds!!!!" Is he all the ticket? Nobody knows exactly when they are going to go into labour!!!!! And to have drilled it into u before about how dangerous it can be to still have them in your system and then not induce you until due date is insane!

I think you need to ask to see the consultant again, get a second opinion or something, i hope your MW will try and help you sort some things out tomorrow, at the very least another meet with him at best another scan too! 

x


----------



## Inoue

God, not having much luck with these mw/consult appts are we?! :wacko:

Scan sounds awful sarah, even more so that you could even see the screen! Im not sure how measurements work as with my growth scans she clicked away and said all is fine. As for the 'early induction at 40weeks' ..... What the bloody point is that?! Stupid doctor :dohh:. Your head must be a mess with all this contradicting information! 

Kellie, our babies are so simular! Lol. Reimi also is head down, bum to the left rib cage and feet on the right, maybe a bouncing ball will help but I think they have a good chance to get there on there own. I get checked again next Tuesday x


----------



## pops23

Sarah that is all crazy!! don't be afraid to get a second opinion, you and your baby come first and you should feel confident to demand answers for all of your questions

Kellie glad to hear all is well  my 36 week appt is a week tomorrow, tbh the end can't come soon enough now, I want my body back and my surprise baby in my arms xxx


----------



## Scally

We arent having much luck with appointments or with car MOT's!

I am the same as you now pops, looking forward to the baby coming, and feeling normal (well as normal as u can feel with a newborn!)

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Edited the bit to Inoue, I read what you had said about Reimis positioning wrong lol

Had a bit of a sleep - magically no pain on waking up...why cant that happen overnight?! lol 

Think I took things so badly because I was just so tired, im an emotional wreck when that happens. Had a chance to think about things logically and im a bit more ok with it all. Im still massively pissed off with the consultant mind for giving me the choice then ignoring me but I can see where he is going. 

They dont want to do it too early if there is a way that I can carry till due date, which is obviously a lot better for Logan - which I do totally understand. Im booked in for 38 + 4 so another chance to see him before he is out (provided they allow me too...) which is nice and if im really struggling, its another chance for me to demand the induction should I still need it then - who knows, it may get easier in the coming weeks (yeah right!). Ive learnt a lesson from today, I need to be well rested and be more assertive when it comes to what I want, so that is what will happen at this next appointment. Until then, its just taking every day as it comes. 

Who knows, after trying all of the old wives tales at 37 weeks, he may decide to show on his own, which would be nice :) 

Just want him here now, exactly the same as you both Ally and Pops. Not long now guys :) Thanks for your support today all, it means a lot to me and I appriciate it xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Kellie, glad that your appointment went well today :) I think little man is going to be one of these that just engage all of a sudden whilst the big event is going on. The midwives say thats pretty normal for 2nd babies to do so I wouldnt worry just yet :) Hope the sample comes back all clear and its just some unexplained protein floating about in there - can happen sometimes.


----------



## Scally

I find it very hard to be assertive with MW/consultants/docs- you just feel they are going to tell you off, I always come out afterwards wishing i had said something
x


----------



## Sarahcake

Im the exact same, I really wish I had put my foot down and said ermmm, no! I felt like I would be judged for arguing my case a bit as he was rattling off all of the side effects of induction, how its more likely to lead to intervention, and how its better for Logan to stay in there as long as possible. Felt a bit bad about saying well...what about me? lol 

Feeling better now though, just gonna get on with things the best I can for now. :) I hope your appointment goes much better than mine tommorrow Ally. How are you feeling now? Are you still getting the random numbness (Obviously hyperventilating....*facepalm*) ?


----------



## Scally

I have had a couple of incidences of arm numbness this morning, but not really short of breath or dizzy with it, so thats an improvement- i really wish i stuck up for myself on the hyperventilating thing, I know i am not not even subconsciously like she said!
I am hoping I'll have to guts to speak up tomorrow 
x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad you've rested and have got a better outlook on it all Sarah :hugs: as you say, they'll want you to get as close to term as possible for Logan's sake, but I'm sure if they need to induce you because of his size or your pain/meds they will do. They seem to prefer to leave it as long as possible before making any big decisions, that's what they did with us anyway x


----------



## Sarahcake

Fingers crossed that it goes ok Ally, Im hoping the consultant will see that it is a crock of shite. If your hyperventiliating, you know about it and its obvious to anyone looking at you too. I just cannot understand how that Dr got to that conclusion. All they would have had to have done was to stick a sats probe to your finger to measure the oxygen level in your blood! In a non smoker, that should be around 98-100 constantly, so any deviations to that are easy to pick up. 

Yeah I think thats what he is doing Lauryn, just leaving it as long as possible. I guess that he must see so many women just wanting out by this point that its hard to determine the medically neccessary from the uncomfortable but medically sound ladies. From a medical point of view, I get it totally but from a personal point of view, it sucks lol x


----------



## kellie_w

Aww Sarah, today has totally sucked for you. I'm glad you are seeing things a bit more positive now, but I honestly don't get it with these consultants?! I admire you for that you are happy to keep Logan in safe and sound depite the amount of suffering you are going through, not demanding him out like the girl I know. I hope somewhere in the last few weeks of pregnancy you actually meet someone who has something positive to say to you, after your bitch health visitor and crappy consultant :nope: did you have your whooping cough vaccine today in the end?

Inoue, our babies are definately similar! I'm terrified of him turning back to back though, it's like he is on his way round. I'm tempted to buy a ball, but with on,y 3 weeks to go it seems a waste of money.

I'm with you all on the wanting baby here. I am done. I hurt so much today, my legs and back tonight are in agony, my arm from the vaccine feels like it my drop off and I can't rid the feeling of needing a wee. I still feel disappointed at baby not being engaged, I know he can go anytime but I guess I'm just now convinced he will be late. Sorry for the self pity, I think I'm just overtired from last night, tomorrow will be. Better day! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Don't apologise for the self pity posts, we all have them :) really hope that the acheyness wears off and you feel more refreshed tommorrow. Seems that around this time is the common time for ladies just having enough of pregnancy, you can only take so much before you start to give in to feeling crappy :( not long now, we can do it, we've all made it this far :) 

I'm hoping my next appointment will be more positive. I'm going in there with an attitude readjustment and I won't let myself be walked over. My new plan is to try my hardest to stick it out until my due date induction. If he comes early of his own accord then fab, happy days, if not well ill see how I feel at 38 + 4 when I see him next. I was so mad but I see things in a less tired stroppy light now, and I can see he just wants the best for Logan which I understand. 

I didn't have the jab, I'm ashamed to say I got home and did the very adult thing of telling Neil that "I'm not going I don't wanna leave the house today" and rebooked it for Friday morning lol! Yay for hissy fits!!


----------



## Scally

Kellie- how did you sleep with your sore arm? 
I wonder if bouncing on the edge of the sofa will have the same effect as the ball? lol. Might be worth a shot! He will engage he is just taking his time! 

I am so nervous about today! As soon as I opened my eyes at 6am i started to worry! So thought i might as well get up! Dave isnt the most talkative/patient of people if i wake him up with my worries! 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Morning ally! Hurray the day is here! What time is your appointment? Exciting that you hopefully finally shall get some answers! And I'll have a day to aim for too! Good luck, update us ASAP! :hugs: I was so tired last night, and struggled to get comfy again to actually fall asleep, each time i woke i had been sleeping on the arm it was done in. It doesn't feel as bad today, just a heavy feeling. I feel relieved that's its done though. But I feel so good today after getting a good rest!

Thanks Sarah, I hope you managed to sleep better last night too. I would have done the same with my injection if I had been treated like you had yesterday. I really forgot how hard these last weeks are. I had a huge hissy fit Sunday, I stropped and slammed myself upstairs after I threw a tantrum after tidying up after oh and Luke for the fourth time that day. I can't keep picking things up off the floor!!!!! And Saturday I had a big full on cry over take me out. These hormones are now in full swing! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Ally, really hope all goes well for you today :) although I'm sure it will, and make sure those notes get changed to say your in for an elective and don't want to labour :) will be checking back during the day see how you got on! 

I did manage to get some sleep thanks Kellie! Think it may have something to do with how I sleep that I end up in pain. I'm usually curled up tight in the fetal position (ironically!) but last night I kinda just...flayed my limbs everywhere and took up the entire bed - which Neil loved I'm sure...and slept better for it and I'm in less pain today :) I'm so glad it's not just me that has these massive hissy fits! Honestly it was such a childish moment yesterday! Like a proper sulky toddler, "NO I don't wanna *huff*" haha! I'm 25 honest....these hormones are making me a proper crazy lady!! 

Today is anesthetist review day, a.k.a - back fat prodding day lol I'm a big girl so I'm expecting that he's gonna tell me I will need the bigger needle. I'm ok with that, so long as he isn't patronising toward me that is lol. The ante natal class this afternoon, the last one of the course! Should probably pay attention to this one seeing as its how to take care of your newborn!


----------



## time

Good luck today ally! Keep us posted on what they say and hopefully a date! 

I slept so well lastnight but woke up shattered I don't know what is wrong with me! Back at work today after having yesterday off to rest and I really can't be bothered, I think I will only be able to do a week or 2 more. Term next week though I can't believe it!!

Hope the arm eases up Kellie, I've heard of a few people being poorly after the jab too so hopefully you won't be!!


----------



## time

How much has everyone spent on a cot mattress? I want to buy mine today but have nooooo idea what the difference between them all is so thought it might be easier to go by price??


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you time! Arm is fine now, but since I have got up and moving the pain in my legs is back. Guessing ill just have to deal with it for a few more weeks! It's crazy to think we are all approaching full term isn't it!? I don't know how you are still working, I would def give it up soon, especially if you are starting to feel tired. Cot mattresses are really difficult! We don't have a new one yet, waiting until its needed once the Moses basket is outgrown. There are so many, and some of the prices are insane. Our first one came with the cot package for Luke, but it was foam and didn't last. Spring ones are a lot better, I ended up buying one from eBay from a mamas and papas outlet seller. In the shop it was £130, I brought it for £39. Such a bargain!

Good luck today Sarah, and hurray for sleeping better! Don't worry about Neil, you need the space more if you can sleep better spread out! Do you have a long pillow? Mine has been a lifesaver for making me more comfy most of the time 

I'm having a name dilemma again... I'm still not 100% on Oliver, dh says its too late to change my mind but I really really am liking Toby, Zachary and Dylan. Is anyone else having any second thoughts? X


----------



## time

Thanks Kellie! I have a horrible pain sort of behind my belly button today has anyone else had that? Doesn't last long but it's not nice!

Think I'll go for a spring mattress I've seen at boots, we earnt £55 worth of points by buying our sola from there rather than through mamas and papas so wanting to use them! 

It really is not too late to change your name at all! I like oliver but also love Dylan and zac is so so cute!! We are pretty set on wren but we're not setting it in stone until we've seen her, we have a list of about 10 names we really like and will go through it once she's here. It would be weird because we've been calling her wren for months but I'd rather change my mind when she's born than after we've registered her and then seriously regret it!


----------



## pops23

Never too late to change.. Until you've done the birth certificate of course! 

I like Oliver but also love Zachary, such a beautiful name 

For boys I think we're on Flynn or Keiffer still.. Is Keiffer too cool? Or is mr Sutherland making me think that? He he!

Glad you slept better last night Sarah, the SPD physio said that sleeping curled up will make pain worse to spread out it is!

Ally hope things will feel better today for you, as if you wouldn't know if you we're hyperventilating! Look after yourself sweetie xxxx


----------



## time

I do love Zachary! Also love Flynn! We had ted picked out as our boy name it is just so cute!! Keiffer reminds me of a boy from teen mom so I always say it with an American accent I think it ruined it for me haha! Nice unusual name though I like it! Forgot about Keiffer Sutherland!

Agree about the sleeping spread out, I always feel soooo much worse when I've slept all tight and curled up!


----------



## time

Just noticed I only have 29 days to go that is madness!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

We have a couple of names in mind Kellie but I'm not 100% on either. Baby might not even suit either of the names yet, so I'm waiting to meet her and see what she looks like before I make up my mind :thumbup:

time - we have a spring mattress for DD's cot that I got from Mothercare for around £70-£80. The top layer can be zipped off and washed so it's really handy. I'll get the same one again this time I think x


----------



## time

Thanks lauryn I was thinking between 50 and 70 is around what I want to spend so will look what I can get for that!


----------



## Scally

Good afternoon!!!!!!!!

Kellie- Got to love the hormones! I cry over everything, Dave is walking on egg shells! He decided to have a lie in this morning, I got up early as head all over the place, Izzy got up and then he decided to get up an hr and a half later!!! He asked me what wasd wrong and I burst out crying, i so needed to talk to him this morning but sleep was more important for him!
I love the name Oliver, but Zachary and Dylan are lovely too.
We love the name Poppy but have got a few others that we like to, and we'll see what she comes out looking like!

Sarah- Glad you managed to sleep, stuff Neil your comfort is the most important thing!
Hope the anethetist went well and you enjoy your ante natal- please share any tips!

Time- i dont know how you are still managing to work! Woohoo to 29 days! I have looked at mattresses and think i might get it off Kiddicare, but like Kellie i havent bothered yet and will wait until the moses basket is outgrown.

Hey Pops- how are u?

Lauryn- how are you doing?

Right i had my appointment and i am SOOOOOOOOOO relieved! I do apologise if this is a bit long winded!

Bizarrely i am measuring 37 weeks now all of a sudden! When last app i was measuring 2 weeks behind! Got to love the accuracy of fundal height! Blood pressure 130/85- seems to be going up alot for me, but then saying that i was cacking myself!
I had some leu things in my urine- so it looks like they have sent off a sample (this i have read on my notes)
C section date is booked- 12th November- so will be 39+3- cutting it very fine! They did book it for the Friday before but did it wrong so rung me and moved it to the Monday! I am nervous about it being so late but they have said the plan would be if i went into labour if i got to the hospital at 3/4 cm i will have a c section, if i get there at 8 and all seems to be going well with baby position and scar then i will labour (if i want). I told him what that doctor said and he said nobody can tell you what you should do, it is my choice! 
He said i could have antibiotics in theatre because of the problems i had last time with my temperature and causing Izzy to stop breathing. He explained what happened last time, and the complications- he said that because it was an emergency and i was 10 cm dilated and she was right down there that caused alot of my problems and obviously hers. He also interestingly said that i have a big pelvis/womb space (maybe due to height?) and he said most babies when they go head down will do chin to chest but because i have so much room this next one could very well get into the same position as Izzy even though its rare.
I love him, he was like a messiah to me! lol. AND i saw the main man! That never happens usually! 
I have the pre op the Friday before, and then i am to be at the hospital at 7.45am the Monday morning! 
So yay!!!! I am happy! 
x


----------



## pops23

That's great news hun, so pleased you finally got some answers and that it's all booked in, eeek a date for your bubba!! 

Poppy is a beautiful name, my cat was called Poppy (hope that doesn't put you off) and she passed away in July, thats why pops is my username! I loved it so much I used to wish I had kept it for a baby, hopefully your lovely little girl will look like a Poppy!

xxx


----------



## time

Oh yeah ally I remember you liking poppy, that's on our shortlist its so cute!

Yay for measuring 37 weeks that's a good size only a few days off! However I still have no idea how fundal height is an accurate way of measuring haha! 

I also don't think taking your bp when you're in a stressed out situation is very accurate or a true reflection of what it normally is!

Sounds quite good about your company section, glad he agrees it is your choice and hopefully baby will hold in there! I have heard 2nd labour can be VERY quick though once it starts!

Emergency c sections terrify me I think a planned one would be so much more relaxed and when you are prepared I think the chances of something going wrong are so much smaller! Very pleased you had a positive experience ally and hopefully you can relax a little now x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ally, im so frigging pleased it went well for you! Youe consultant sounds fab, very reassuring and great that he actually explained to you what happened with Izzy and why. Not many take the time to properly explain, I hope that was able to fill in some mental blanks you may have had as to why it happened like it did. So happy that you have your date, the 12th is soooo close!! 

Hope everyone is alright? 

Kellie, its not too late at all to change your mind :) I love Oliver personally, more than the others youve listed but if its just not clicking for you 100% then change it, you will feel way happier in the long run if you do :) I cant see Logan being called anything other than Logan now! Felt wierd at first calling him that, but now, its who he is and to me, its perfect.

Anaethetist went well :) She wasnt patronising at all, just explained that because im big it can be hard to place it and it will take longer for it to work, so she's recommending I have it placed a little earlier than they would normally place it to ensure that its working right by the time I really need it. And also, hurrah!! I may be chunky, but my back apparently isnt so just the normal needle needed for me :D 

Ante natal class was really interesting, was all about baby phychology and how your baby knows who you are by your voice and smell and even how they can emulate you and communicate with you at just a few minutes old. Watched a really interesting dvd called 'The Social Baby' which was actually really nice. Great session to end the course on :)


----------



## kellie_w

Right, my eviction is planned for November 12th! I'm so pleased for you ally, this guy sounds amazing, how nice for you finally to get a full explanation of what went wrong (that's helped me too, as that explains due to our tallness baby can come head up!) and that you definately can have your c section no matter what, despite what the bitch said. And you have a date, you know exactly when you are going to meet your little lady! I'm so excited! Funny how we both have leucyetes present and measuring 37 weeks! Did they tell you to drink plenty as if you have a infection you can start flushing it through while waiting for results. Do you feel like your bladder is never empty, and if you have a big wee it stings? The hormones are ridiculous aren't they?! I get wound up so much by little things, mostly people on the roads and then spend hours feeling angry! 

Sarah, glad your appointment also went well. It's nice people day today! Glad all will be ok for your epidural and its all been explained well to you. Can't believe your antenatal classes are all complete Already! With the name, I felt like that with Luke how you're with Logan. There was never any doubt, Luke was Luke! 

Pops, I love kieffer! I have never heard anyone use that name in the uk, I love it as its uncommon, but love Flynn too. Did someone on here like brody a while back? That's another name tht keeps moving to mind.

Aww, it feels like today has been so positive, makes me happy :hugs:


----------



## Scally

Kellie- they never said anything about what was in my wee- i saw it on my notes and that they have sent a sample off! I will up the water intake, i have found a little difficulty with weeing at the moment, so sounds about right!
I'll make you laugh i attempted to walk to town from the hospital today, got as far as Asda and stopped for food and drink and then got to Wickes before giving in and getting a bus!
It is quite a late c section but on the positive side more chance of you going into labour and us being in together!!!!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

That would be one massive coincidence wouldnt it if you two were to end up in labour at the same time and end up on the ward (if they have that at your local hospital) together! 

I tried to walk around town myself earlier on after the hospital Ally, that was a massive fail! Ended up in the loo's all red faced and sweaty and though sod this, so went home again sharpish :D 

Defo keep up your fluid intake Ally, you can absolutely flush the leukosites out. If your having a few peeing issues, it does sound like a UTI in which flushing through is really good. I would also try some fresh cranberry juice as the antioxidents in that are really fantastic for bladder infections. 

I cant believe the classes are over already! Im sat here thinking ughhhh 4 weeks until my induction date - if I don't go into labour before that, sooooo long but actually...ive just finished my 4th week of ante natal classes and that just flew by! 

Today has been a really nice positive day, Krispy Kreme doughnuts have been devoured, good appointments, spoken to some friends in out of the blue phonecalls and a friend from back home is coming up to see me tommorrow :D Good times all in all!


----------



## Sarahcake

Positive mood gone...

My dad apparently bumped into my cousin today who told him that my baby is a boy :( dad has been wanting it to be a surprise and has been so looking forward to finding out from me at the time :( :( 

Thing is, I asked her to not say anything too him and she agreed that she wouldn't :( 

He's really upset apparently - not that in having a boy, that he knows what it is. It's his birthday today and that's really ruined that :( 

I'm absolutely gutted, and fuming too. I know she wouldn't have done it on purpose but I'm so fucking angry - pardon my language :(


----------



## Scally

Oh no! Why on earth did she tell him? Did she let it slip and realise her mistake afterwards? Awww your poor dad and poor you, some people have such big mouths!


----------



## Sarahcake

It was a genuine mistake, I'm the first in the family of our generation to have a boy, there are girls everywhere among all the cousins. She just mentioned that I'd broken that trend with having a boy. 

My cousin is lovely so it really wouldn't have been done in spite, bought it up to her last night and she feels terrible and remembers now that I asked her not to say anything. 

I can't be mad at her but I'm so upset :( dads been robbed of that surprise. Nearly 36 weeks we managed to keep it from him, his arrival is just around the corner and he had to find out :( I just feel bad for him. :( 

Hope you are ok this morning?


----------



## Scally

Aww that is such a shame to get so far with it being a secret. 
How did you sleep?

I am ok, I have just rung MW's for some advice with my blood pressure- I was looking up high blood pressure last night and the signs of it are dizziness, loss of feeling in arms/legs, shortness of breath, headaches- erm everything i went to the docs for on Sunday! Its not high high but it is high for me, they are going to ring me back. It could be because of the stressful situations but i am going to try and get a reading today either from MW or pop to docs to just see if its calmed a bit

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah your right they are all things that can happen with hypertension. It doesn't have to be massively up either to get those things going on, if its high compared to your normal level then it could have been the cause yeah. Hope you can get in and get another reading done, shouldn't be an issue, takes like 5 mins doesn't it. 

Rang my dad this morning, I think he is ok :) started blubbing because he having a grandson bless him and he told me not to be mad at my cousin as it wasn't said in malice so I've messaged her this morning and told her that its all ok, she's really beating herself up for it. I know she's sorry so there's no need to stretch it all on.


----------



## Scally

I bet he is over the moon about having a grandson, bless him for crying, that is so lovely.
X


----------



## Scally

How is everyone today?

Hows the sitting up straight going Kellie? 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Aww Sarah, he is going to be the proudest grandad! Glad you are forgiven your cousin, I would be devastated if I let a secret that big slip! But I feel your pain too, that secret was kept for so long, to be ruined in the last few weeks. Bet he was expecting a girl if that's the trend in your family! My family is boy then girl, so I broke ours too! 

I agree with Sarah ally, the blood pressure could be up cos of all what you have been through, the numbness, the hospital, waiting to see your consultant. You are definately doing the right thing getting checked out though, let us know what she says. I'm trying to sit, but I'm just in too much pain now. My legs and now my hips are in agony by the afternoon, sitting on hard chairs causes a ripping like pain in the top insides of my legs. Have a birthday party at a soft play in maldon then Chinese buffet tonight, I'm dreading it! But only 24 more days to go, and if the last few weeks go as fast as this week is, then baby will be here before I know it!


----------



## Scally

I cant sit up on hard chairs or sit up straight cause it kills my back! It must be so hard, it might be worth getting a gym ball/birthing ball even for a few weeks so it can be a little more comfy?
No you only have 19 days to go now! You will go into labour the 12th November!!! haha! 
Hope the Maldon soft play goes well and the chinese buffet! 

x


----------



## Scally

Ooooooooh i have just booked my LAST MW APP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 7th November is my last appointment!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## time

Aww sorry she let it slip but it's still probably amazing for your dad to find out its just a little early!

Ally, does sound like blood pressure to me, if the midwife can't see you or dr (I know how hard it is to get an appt here!) Lloyds and boots do bp checks if you could get in there.. That way at least you know if it's still up. I would definitely get it checked sooner rather than later as I know it's meant to be the first sign of pre eclampsia so better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## time

my pubic bone is agony this morning anyone else's?! Only when I stand up but I can barely lift my legs its so bad, wondering if it's just baby engaging even more!


----------



## Scally

Ouch Time! Sounds like baby is way down there! Seriously how does any pregnant woman do much in these last few weeks? 

The MW rung me back they want me to go over to check my blood pressure, good job as i have just been for a wee and wiped and theres a bit of blood! so will mention that to them too! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Awww, Sarah. You were so close to D-day aswell :dohh:. Im sure your cousin feels awful but im glad youve forgiven and moved on, your dad must be very proud :cloud9:

Happy 36 weeks time!! No idea on the pubic bone pain, maybe she is snuggling up even more into your pelvis, you lucky thing?! lol. 

Thats amazing that youve booked your last mw appt scally, god that must feel well wierd?! I guess i still have a few to go of i have to go in weekly like ive heard. On your 36w appt, did they ckeck your cervix for dilation or does that just happen in the US? 

Ive still got a foot sticking out under my left side rib cage, pretty gross but i prefer a smooth bump, not body parts lumping out :sick: x


----------



## Scally

Hey Inoue! How are you doing? As far as I'm aware they dont check for dilation here. Aww bless you with the foot! Its bizarre to think about how big the womb is, i felt something poke out almost round by my hip last night, i was like god is she still in the womb!!!??? 
x


----------



## Inoue

Yeh im doing fine thanks hun :hugs:. Really wanting baby to drop a little as she's so high it causes quite alot of discomfort to ribs and diaphragm, ive tried bouncing on my ball and walking a few miles but nothings happened :shrug:. Guess she will drop in her own time. I was hoping mw would check dilation just to have a clue if anything is happening but speculums do hurt abit so not to upset, lol. Off to GP's later with Marc as i was woken up last night with him fitting ~ its happened twice now and its so scary for me to try and get him to stop. He has no clue he's doing it :cry:. Will see what GP says but i dont think there's much they can do about night seizures x


----------



## Scally

Good luck at the docs, gosh how scary for you, hope they manage to get to the bottom of it
x


----------



## time

How scary inoue!hope he is okay. My husband had a similar thing a few years ago and the first thing drs tested for was diabetes. Also epilepsy etc but everything came back clear and nothing has happened since, it was just unexplained sort of black out/seizure type things.

Try walking upand down stairs to get baby engaged! My mum said that worked for her haha! Hopefully she will move down and you can stop getting kicked in the ribs!


----------



## time

And they definitely don't check dilation here in the uk not at 36 weeks anyway. Think they do it at 40 if you head in for a sweep maybe


----------



## Scally

Forgot to say happy 36 weeks Time! x


----------



## Inoue

Thanks Scally/Time :friends:. I hope we get some info on it, didnt even think about diabeties, glad your OH got sorted, im not sure whether to let him keep fitting or shout and hit him till he comes out of it? :wacko:. Seems harsh me kicking him but its the only thing that stops him although he doesnt wake up. I just know Marc wont discuss anything with the GP (typical man who thinks he's fit as a flee) so im going to look like the overbearing wife laying it out to the doc :haha:

Ill try the stair thing Time, anythings worth a go i think at this point :thumbup: x


Edit: Time, how do they test for Diabeties and Epilepsy? xx


----------



## time

No idea.. I presume its bloodwork but never asked! Could it be night terrors if it's only ever whilst he's asleep?! And then going straight back to sleep, as he obviously will have a lot on his mind at the mo so could just be that!


----------



## time

Thanks ally!! Only 1 more week until term wooo


----------



## Inoue

Ill be drawing blood from him if i keep getting woken up inbetween my pee visits :devil: x


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies, hectic today but just popping by to say hey and hope everyone is ok! will check in properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey guys, same as Pops really! Just got home and am on the mobile so reading through 4 pages of posts is gonna take forever haha! 

Hope all of you are good? 

Ally, did you manage to get your blood pressure checked? If so, was it all ok? 

Kellie, Hope your meal goes well tonight and that you arnt in lots of discomfort there

Time, Happy 36 weeks hun! I would have thought it would be baby is right down low causing the pain for you, give your midwife a shout though if it gets too bad

Inoue, Hope the doctors goes well for you and your OH, hopefully they can shed some light into what is going on. Must be really scary for the both of you :( 

As for me, been out with a friend today who came up to see me from Plymouth! Not seen her for 2 years and we had a really lovely day! Shes 12 weeks pregnant so a lot of it was spent talking babies and things but it was so nice to see her. 

My cousin is still beating herself up pretty cronically bless her, whats done is done as far as im concearned. Yeah it sucks that dad knows now, but hes so happy at the fact theres a little grandson incoming that I think its kinda overshadowed the disapointment of knowing. He doesnt know Logans name so he wants that kept secret at least. But alls well that ends well really. 

Sorry if ive missed any massive posts, difficult to catch up when your on your mobile lol


----------



## Inoue

Doctors didnt go too well. Explained the two fits he's had and told him about the time I found him unconscious at home when I came in from work a couple of years ago, doctor thinks there may be a link. He needs to go off to bigger hospital for neurological testing and EEG. Doctor suspects nocturnal epilepsy but if thats proven then were up shit street as his driving licence will be taken off him for a year, with his job being a forklift driver he would be taken off work, it could come down to me to get back into work full time immediately after birth and he be a stay at home dad till 2014. Bit of a worry really :( x


----------



## Sarahcake

Eeek, sorry to hear that it didnt go great :( Try not to panic right now, its all 'ifs' and 'buts' at the moment. Work on getting a diagnosis and then see what options are available to you. You may find there is help around as you partner cant work and you have a baby to look after. Fingers crossed its not something that ends up with him loosing his job though. Big hug hun x


----------



## Inoue

:hugs:. Yeh, im trying to take a step back as it could just be 'one of them things'. Annoying thing is that his appt will be in 4 odd weeks time, just around my due date :dohh: x


----------



## Scally

Sorry to hear it didnt go too well Inoue- Hopefully it'll all be ok and be one of those things. Typical timing with appointments!

I did go to the MW, bp back down which is good, she wants me to go to my local docs about the numbness etc (they just keep trying to pass the buck) and as for the bleeding- she told me off for not telling them about the bit i had last week- i did! I rung them and they said to ring if it happens again! She said if i have anymore, or bright red and more in volume i have to go to Colchester and not them as i am high risk. I have been shunted from pillar to post! 
I have had some spotting since, its more brown though so i take it thats not too much to worry about, it did make me laugh i said to her i hadnt had anymore then went to the loo after the appointment and wiped and there was more!

Sarah- sounds like you had a lovely day, I do like lots of baby talk!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey ladies haven't read the last few pages as running low on phone battery. Just wanted to let you all know that I've been admitted in to hospital :( woke up this morning not feeling right - massive headache, blurred vision, just feeling off in general really, phoned the MW who told me to go in to DAU to be checked over, more so because I'm high risk and previous gestational hypertension. Came in at 12.30 and first BP reading was 130/95 so they hooked me up to the CTG and BP machine and I was monitored. BP just gradually got higher and higher, latest reading was 141/104 :wacko: so I'm in overnight for more monitoring. Thankfully my pee & bloods are clear, so it's just the BP. Still not great though :( really miss Amber xx


----------



## kellie_w

Ekk, so much, bad news since I was last on :nope:

Lauryn, oh my god, your bp is insane. Is there any suggestion as to what is causing it? As your urine is clear have they ruled out pre e? Really hope you get sorted soon, so you can get back to amber. Thoughts are with you and sending you a huge hug. let us know how you get on :hugs:

Inoue, really sorry to her about your oh, it really sucks that its happening now so late into your pregnancy. I hope it's not what they are suspecting and that he won't lose his license. Must be such a worry for you now and very scary to see him going through those fits. Hugs to you too :hugs:

Ally, glad your bp is down, but how rubbish that you keep getting sent from one place to another. Why can't anyone take responsibility and help you!? Not good to hear you are bleeding again, make sure if it does get worse you get to hospital and make sure they find out once and for all why its happening :hugs:

Sarah, glad you had a good day! It's good you can see the positive in that at least your dad don't know Logan's name. You will have to get a picture of when they first meet, I would love to see how proud he will be!

Happy 36 weeks time! 1 more week until term! :happydance:

Hi pops! Hope you are well! :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Caught up! Happy 36w time :)

Inoue, so sorry about your OH :( that sounds so scary. I hope he's ok, and you too :hugs:

Kellie - I'm at risk of gestational hypertension again as I got it with Amber too :( it didn't develop until I was 37w with her though, then they induced me @ 38w when the medication was doing nothing to help. Hopefully it works better this time, or my BP just goes down naturally because I really don't want baby out this early x


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh no lauryn! I really hope it's not hypertension again and just a couple of bp spikes. Your in the best place though, although you may not think it right now but they can monitor you both properly there. Really hope you are alright, big hugs to you hun xxx

Ally, they really don't seem to know who you should report to at all do they! Not good at all :( glad your bp has dropped since the other day, hopefully the dr will be able to make sense of things for you

Kellie, I will defo post a pic up of dad meeting him for the first time. He's really shocked me throughout my pregnancy, I never expected him to be happy about it, there's a big history of ill feeling behind dad and me but he's been good as gold and so so proud too. Shows everyone the scan pictures I send down to him etc :) hopefully we can get down there soonish after Logan's arrival, I can't wait to introduce them!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :hugs: yep, I'm definitely in the best place and glad I got checked out DVD didn't just brush it off. So lonely here though, just glad I have my phone & kindle with me! Oh and my patient line tv was preloaded with money, must have been the last resident of the bed, so free tv, radio and phone. Every cloud and all that ;) x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo nice job on the preloaded patient line! Tht thing is a fricking rip off. They don't refund the money that you don't use on there, they just absorb it when you notify them that your leaving. Nice of the previous person to keep it on there. 

Have they started you on anything to try and get that bp down? Any IV fluids or anything? I hope you manage to get some rest tonight, I really feel for you can't be easy being away from amber and your oh. X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Nope, I was supposed to be started on the tablets to lower my BP but the midwives who have taken over for the night shift haven't said or given me anything :shrug: I suppose I'll just wait now to see the doctor in the morning when he does his rounds. The bed here is comfy at least, just a shame I've got someone talking loudly on her phone on the bed opposite and another lady in early labour in the bed next to me! Really should have packed earplugs!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hope they have shut up for a bit and you've been able to get some sleep :)


----------



## kellie_w

Morning ladies!

Lauryn, any news? I have been checking for updates a few times through the night, how are things? X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Not much to report, BP was taken at 10pm last night and still on the high side, taken just a few minutes ago and is lower but still higher than usual :wacko: I wasn't given the medication that the doctor said I would and wasn't monitored over night so not really sure what the point was in me staying in!? I've had no sleep because the lady in the bed next to me is in labour and there are no beds for her down in delivery. All in all, not great! Looking forward to going home, which I will be doing even if I have to discharge myself! x


----------



## kellie_w

That's awful :nope: surely the point of you being in was to get something to lower your bp, not just to ignore you! Think I would be going crazy being stuck next to that women, how come she is on a ward and not in delivery? Or is she in slow labour? Will you have a doctor come round soon do you think? Erg, hospital stays suck! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Apparently there were no beds available in delivery so she had to stay up here. She was definitely in established labour though because they have been coming in to give her updates on room availabilities and have just whisked her down now. She definitely sounded like she was in labour too, the poor thing. I'm still mad with her for keeping me awake though :rofl: that's my point exactly - the doctor said yesterday that I would probably be able to go home and then come back into DAU today for reassessment but they then changed their minds saying an overnight assessment was for the best, yet I haven't been assessed at all! Just had my BP taken (first time since 10 last night) and unsurprisingly it's still high - 134/100 :wacko: I bet that is purely down to lack of sleep. I'm going home today regardless, I need some sleep.


----------



## Scally

Lauryn that is appalling overnight assessment with no assessing, got to love our hospitals! It must be horrible for you being there and away from Amber, I really do hope you get to see the doc asap this morning, get some medication and get the hell out of there! Do you live nearby a MW unit or hospital? Could u go in frequently to get your bp checked? 
Happy 35 weeks by the way! 

And happy 36 weeks to Sarah!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Happy 35 weeks lauryn and thank you ally :D 

I was gonna say maybe they wanted to keep you in and monitor you all night at regular intervals without any of the meds to see the range of bps you produce then do it again with the meds to see the difference - that's pretty common, but then if they didn't actually assess you last night every hourly or whatnot then why the frick did they keep you in?! 

You should be able to speak to a dr on rounds today, maybe he will make more sense. 

It really sounds like you should have had the assessment I mentioned though :s 1 hourly bps over 12 hours to get a scale to work from but I'm baffled as to why they didn't actually check on you!


----------



## time

Oh god lauryn just seen what's been going on! That is terrible that they made you stay in and didn't even assess you but I would be tempted to stay as that bp is awfully high and you are in the best place, unless of course they offer you some medication to lower blood pressure then you may be better off at home where you can relax!

Happy 36 weeks Sarah woo feels like a milestone doesn't it?! 

Glad your bp was down ally fingers crossed it stays that way! Stupid midwifes not knowing who to pass you to/ who has already told you what.. Mine barely even recognizes me when I see her so I've got no chance if her remembering things I've told her/had wrong with me! I feel like every appt is me telling her the same information again!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ta ladies :hugs:

Sarah, I was told I was to be monitored every 2 hours but nothing :shrug: still waiting for the doctor to see me and BP is still high (139/98 just now). I just want the bloody tablets :brat: I can't stay another night, I really can't. I might go mad! I've had around 2hrs sleep and have even asked OH to visit me in a little while just so I can try get a little nap. Missing Amber loads but I really need some sleep x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 36w btw Sarah!


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah that BP is high isn't it :( Its more the Diastolic number that matters - the bottom one, it represents the pressure of your blood between heart beats and is the one that causes the most issues. The norm for that level is around 80ish so yours have been massively high.

I know its hard, but from a medical point of view - you are in the best place and if you can, you should really try and stay put there. Although I would make it very known to the consultant on rounds that you were not monitored last night and felt your being in was hugely pointless especially when you have a kiddie at home. Really hope things are a little quieter there during the day so you can at least get a nap of some form. 

And thank you hun :) x


----------



## ttc_lolly

The doctor finally came to see me! They are letting me go home :yipee: I have to come back on Monday though, lol! That's just for a day assessment though so hopefully I won't be readmitted. I'm bring prescribed the medication too but the dr said they don't want to keep me on it for too long (she did explain the reason but I've forgot :dohh:) so I will probably be induced again in a few weeks. Not ideal but its for the best. Goodbye water birth :cry: I'm getting a scan soon to check baby's size because Amber was low birth weight but free to go after then (if the scan is well that is). Happy! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh fantastic news :) It sucks that your water birth may be on the line though, I imagine that's disappointing :( Hopefully it will drop with the meds and youll not need to have the induction. 

Nice about the scan though, another chance for you to say hello which is lovely. Are you able to get home and get some sleep or have you got Amber to take care of today?


----------



## Scally

Yay for the scan and for going home!
Oh no about the induction and water birth, hopefully the medication will get your bp under control.
x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ta ladies, I hope so. If its the same stuff I was given with Amber it didn't work too well, so just going to think negatively and if it turns out it work and I get to go naturally then it'll be a happy surprise :haha:

OH has taken the day off work so he can look after her whilst I sleep :lol: I might try catch a few zzz's now whilst I'm still stuck in here though x


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh bless him :) Yeah try and get some sleep whilst they faff on sorting your scan and discharge notes and things out :) Hopefully some rest and being home will contribute towards the blood pressure going down too.


----------



## Scally

Hope you have managed to get some sleep today Lauryn! And that the scan went well

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Cheers lovelies :) well I didn't get a sleep in afterall, but have decided on a bath and super duper early night! Scan went well, couldn't see a fat lot though as she was all squished, but she's measuring spot on apparently and is estimated to be around 5lbs 9. I don't have much faith in growth scans though after how off Amber's were, but it was good to see her again and be told everything looks perfect and in the right size range.

Back in on Monday, not sure what's going to happen if my BP is still up. I won't be getting readmitted though, I've already told them that!


----------



## pops23

Lauryn, so sorry to hear everything thats been going on you poor poor thing, glad to hear scan is all good though and you're getting to go home, hope you get some much needed sleep!

Happy 36 weeks sarah 

hope everyone else is ok, I'm still hectic with work but doing ok, working this weekend, and then hoping to start to chill a bit from next week, that is if baby gives me a time out, its wriggling so much and is so painful!

Finished antenatal classes, can't believe it, the clock is now ticking! xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Congratulations ally, the first of us to get to full term!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: how amazing that the biggest milestone is finally here!

How are you today Lauryn, hope you got some sleep?!

:hugs: to everyone else x


----------



## Scally

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: FULL TERM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

How are you doing Lauryn? 

x


----------



## time

Wooooooohoooooooo full term ally how amazing!!!! 

How was lastnight lauryn? Hope you're doing much better now you're home and can rest.

I was up at 4 am this morning so uncomfortable, like stitch pains on the sides of my stomach either side I laid on so I gave up and sat upright after that. Baby is kicking more than ever and so powerful now! Do those of you with babies already know if it's true that movements slow down prior to birth? I've heard such mixed opinions on this that I'd be very worried tbh if baby slowed down even at the very end.


----------



## Sarahcake

Woot Ally!!!! Full term!! I'm so excited for you, and Kellie too who gets there tommorrow!!! Massive milestone :D 

Time, I've had mixed opinions on that too, my midwife said babies movements should never slow down but my consultant said that he would start to slow down :s I think personally I'm gonna air on the side of caution and if he slows down at all, get him checked. 

Hope we are all good? Today is whooping cough jab for me then home to finish washing Logan's clothes :D


----------



## Scally

Izzy slowed down before birth, but then she was never as active as this one is! I agree with Sarah i would go in if there was less movements.

Oh dear about the pains Time, i hope you manage to have a nap or something later!

Good luck with your whooping cough jab! and enjoy washing the rest of Logans clothes! 

I am so torn with wanting this baby out and doing things to help to crossing my legs and doing nothing until my c section date! I have stopped walking so much, me and my OH have stopped dtd, and no curries for now, but i am so desperate to meet her i wouldnt mind going into labour early as long as i dont get the "suck it and see" woman when i get to the hospital!

x


----------



## time

Yeah my midwife told me any change in movement to get checked out, but everyone I know who has had a baby, including my mum and mil have told me baby's not coming anytime soon if she's still moving about as much as usual as they say baby slowed right down and then contractions started! Very confusing I think I would just end up going in too!


----------



## Sarahcake

I was actually going to ask if you were going to start the old wives tales in the hopes of meeting her sooner or not because of what that previous dr said? 

It's in your notes now that you are an elective regardless of weather you go in before your planned dates isn't it? So I should think you would be ok to try a few things. But I think I would share your fear of being turned down for the elective... Tough one :s


----------



## time

Must be hard ally as most women use full term as a reason to start all the usual eviction methods haha! I don't know whether I will be at 37 weeks but I'm sure by 39 if the night times are as bad as now I'll be trying anything to get her out!


----------



## Scally

They have said if i get to the hospital at 3/4 cm they will do c section, if i get there at 8cm or something and all looks ok with scar and baby position etc i can labour if i want, but he said nobody can make me do anything i dont want to do! It sounds so wierd though, but i had this fear of going into labour at night when i was pregnant with Izzy, and this time i have the same fear plus the extra worry of who would look after Izzy plus if they will do a c section in the middle of the night, so i dont know whether to hang on for c section date! lol x


----------



## Sarahcake

May be worth trying to hang on then, least with your date you are safe in the knowledge of what will happen, plus you know where Izzy will go etc. that being said, If she wants to turn up early then nowts gonna stop her lol 

Think ill be trying the old tricks at 37 weeks, can't see it doing any harm. I believe babies only come out when they are really ready anyways. I'd like to be able to labour normally tbh without the need for the induction but we shall see how things go :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 37 weeks Ally!! :wohoo: full term, scary!!!

I'm good thanks ladies, feeling loads better today too. We have an ANC here in the town I live that I might pop in to on Saturday or Sunday just to check my BP as I'm a bit nervous for when I have to go in to DAU on Monday. Don't want to get there and then be readmitted straight away!

Movements should start to slow down, or feel a bit slower as babies get bigger towards the end and have less room to move, but if you are at all worried I'd get checked out. There should still be regular movements x


----------



## pops23

I plan to kick start things at 37 weeks by just walking and raspberry leaf tea to start, and then 38 weeks start with the hot curries!!

Me and lee haven't dtd since 29 weeks, because of my SPD I really haven't been up for it, but may give it a go. Are all you still having sex? Xx


----------



## pops23

Glad you're feeling better Lauryn! Xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

No sex in this household since I was 14 weeks unfortunately :( And even then he hated it. He's got a really big thing about it not being 'right' whilst im pregnant, he just cant shift it and as a result, he comes nowhere near me in that way :( Told him he has to man up now though and take one for the team as I attempt to get Logan out lol

Really glad your feeling better Lauryn, there's a lot to be said for being in your own surroundings, sometimes that alone can lower your bp so fingers crossed that is what has happened. Worthwhile getting it checked up on though over the weekend if you are able too.


----------



## time

So glad you're feeling better lauryn! Good idea to get bp checked at anc this weekend so you know what's going on.

We dtd the other night for the first time in absolutely weeks and it was surprisingly fine! I was expecting to not be able to now until baby is here but now we know we can do it I'll be starting again next week to hurry baby along! Been on the rlt for 4 weeks now so I've just upped to 3 cups a day. I really can't walk baby is so low and grinding on my pubic bone so doubt I'll be doing much walking now haha


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks girls :hugs: I agree Sarah, I feel much more relaxed and happier at home. My BP was probably sky high in hospital due to stress and lack of sleep!

Pops, you can start RLT @ 32w you know? It takes a little while to work it's way in to your system and doesn't actually help to induce labour, but strengthens the uterus to help with pushing!

Still DTD here, but not a lot as I just can't be bothered :rofl:


----------



## pops23

Oh! Will start Monday, I already have some in the cupboard!

What other suggestions are there? Walking, sex, hot curries.. I've heard trying to express colostrum can bring on labour? Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yep nipple stimulation is supposed to be quite an important one as it helps release that hormone that can bring on contractions. So using a pump can be a way of doing that if you didn't want to sit there rubbing your own nips :rofl: 

I'm going to try EPO this time. Have been taking them orally this last week but *might* (depending on whether I'm brave enough!) start inserting them up there from 36w!


----------



## Sarahcake

I was gonna say nipple stimulation is another big one isnt it but I feel wierd sat here doing that lmao! Ive got a pump so if im gonna do it, ill just use that I think lol 

Ooo I was contemplating EPO too...supposed to be pretty good, think I may go get some over the weekend. Weather they get put...there...I dunno yet lol 

Back from Whooping cough jab, arm feels a little heavy but nothing major at the moment. We shall see I guess!


----------



## time

Pineapple is also meant to bring on Labour if you eat enough of it! 

I'm sure there are other things but my mind has gone this morning!


----------



## Sarahcake

I was gonna try Pineapple but then I heard that you would need to consume 6 whole fresh Pineapples to actually have any effect...thats a lot of Pineapple... lol


----------



## time

Haha that is a lot of pineapple!!

I've also heard that for sex to have any effect you would have to do it something like every half an hour for a whole day haha!! No chance! I might try taking the dog for a walk and eating a curry (I normally have korma so anything to me is spicy ha)


----------



## Sarahcake

Every half hour....eeek! Im having to bully him into doing it the once let alone every half hour! Im the same with curry, I usually just have Tikka so anything above that is massively spicy to me!


----------



## Scally

Tee hee Sarah about getting him to man up in the attempt of getting Logan out!!! haha!

Lauryn- glad you are feeling better, definitely go in and check out your blood pressure over the weekend to be sure.

Dtd definitely started my labour off with Izzy. I am not sure how i feel about nipple stimulation- i havent got anything leaking out of there yet.
My friend tried pineapple all it did was upset her tummy! 
Walking is a good one, not sure how far i'd be able to waddle! 
EPO- havent heard of that one, and you have to put it up there?
I cant have RLT because of the previous c section, wonder if i can have EPO? whats it supposed to do?

x


----------



## time

I was quite scared to dtd the other night just incase it got something going but nothing! I've still no sign of my plug or anything and actually, after having Braxton hicks badly since about 22 weeks I now this last week have hardly any. Is this normal? I thought they were meant to get worse and worse until labour!?


----------



## time

Sorry ally I don't know about the evening primrose oil but I assume it's the same as rlt as to why not to take it when you've had a c section


----------



## ttc_lolly

You don't have to be leaking ally, it's just nipple stimulation. It helps release some hormone that can kick start off contractions (apparently). I wouldn't recommend EPO for you as that helps to soften the cervix for dilation.


----------



## pops23

So what would you do? Put epo tablets up your whowha? Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yep! You can take them orally too, but vaginally is supposed to be more effective as it's closer to the source (giggling a little bit whilst typing this :rofl: I'm so immature!) so I'm currently taking one a day orally and then might start adding another but ''up there'' in to the regime in a weeks time!


----------



## pops23

Do Lauryn you're just taking the tablets right now? I actually have some, worth me starting to take them? Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I would pops, I think it's from 34w you can take EPO orally :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahcake

Teehee....vaginally.....


----------



## ttc_lolly

Vagina :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Sarahcake

*childish smirk*


----------



## ttc_lolly

:lol:

Anybody have any recent bump pics? Would love to see your full term bump Ally :)

Here's mine today @ 35+1

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## Sarahcake

Ill have to grab a new one tommorrow :) 

You look great! Lovely bump x


----------



## Scally

Tee hee vagina- OH wondered why i was laughing out loud this time of the morning!

Lovely bump pic Lauryn!

Have just taken one, i do apologise for the pjs, had to pull the top tight to show it off!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121027-00095[1].jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Scally

Happy full term Kellie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## kellie_w

Some of your posts from yesterday have really made me giggle! :haha: every time I hear the word vagina I think of stepbrothers "I want to roll you up in a little ball and put you in my vagina" :haha:

Lauryn and ally, lovely bumps! Ally, you have def grown the past couple of weeks! 

:happydance: I'm full term today! :happydance: 

Prob tmi, but is anyone having a LOT of discharge now? I have loads of clear, slimy, sweet smelling but no blood and since last night a real intense pressure in, I have to say it, vagina :haha: and back. Hehe, I'm hoping its a sign things are progressing but sure ill still be saying the same in 5 weeks!


----------



## Scally

I really have had a growth spurt! Maybe the male consultant wasnt exaggerating with his fundal height measurement! 
I have had a lot of discharge lately too, not so much pressure really only when i walk and sometimes when just pottering around at home- maybe your little man has engaged now!

Its so exciting being full term! I keep thinking that once this weekend is done we may only have 2 more weekends! 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you ally! :hugs:

Ohhhh we have done 200 pages on this thread now :xmas12:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 37w & full term Kellie! Show us ya bump!! :haha:

Ally, you've definitely popped :) still so small & neat though!

Hmmm can't say I've noticed anything different, although had a bit of a "clear out" yesterday (sorry, really is TMI!) and I thought it was strange as I hadn't eaten anything funny and my tummy hasn't been dodgy in a while now. It probably means nothing though, I'm definitely still going to be impregnated for the next 5 weeks or so!


----------



## pops23

Deffo having loads of discharge now, just whitish slimy usual stuff, but a definite increase!

Happy 37 weeks Kellie! Have a 37 week party today please 

Bump pics are on my journal, I'm so far out the front, like a watermelon is stuck on my tummy! Xxx


----------



## Scally

Wow 200 pages and 2000 posts!!!! Who'd have thought the thread would go so strong, i am so thankful for all of you on here, and have really enjoyed the chats and long may they continue! 

Lauryn- i wonder if you did have a clear out? 

Its so bizarre i am seriously scrutinising every little twinge, every blob on the toilet roll, everything! 

x


----------



## Scally

Love the bump Pops!!!! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Happy 37 weeks Kellie!! Full term at last :D 

Your bump looks so cute ally! You can defo see the growth spurt since the last pic you uploaded! 

No extra discharge or anything here, things are ticking along like normal in that respect. 

Woke up with some epic lower back pain this morning :( just what I wanted!


----------



## time

I've also had a lot extra discharge the last few days.. And a lot more back pain and pressure down there! Couldn't sleep lastnight as was so uncomfortable again so I'm not really enjoying my weekend off.. Going to just lay around and do nothing! 

Lauryn it may have been a clearout.. I have heard that some people have a few before baby comes.. Sometimes with a week or so in between. 

Will have to take another bump pic.. You ladies are looking very tidy! Lovely bumps! 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend x


----------



## time

And full term Kellie woooooo. X


----------



## time

Bumpy bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121027-00015.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww time your bump is lovely, so nice and neat :)


----------



## Inoue

Wow! Lovely bumps, weve reached 200 pages, and Kellie's full term! Wonderful :happydance:

Ive had mass increase in discharge, its mainly tinited a light yellow - probably more plug than discharge, no idea :). Me and DH FINALLY had sex last night (not had it since 20 weeks) so im hoping his little soldiers can soften up my cervix :haha: 

Xx


----------



## Scally

Time- lovely neat bump!

Sarah- sorry to hear about your backache

How are you doing Lauryn? Did you check your blood pressure?

Hey Inoue! How are you doing? Bet your OH was on cloud 9 last night!

We went to a Halloween party today, i helped shop for it and set it up so by the time the party started i was almost asleep! lol

Hows everyones weekends going?

x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121027-00099[1].jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Inoue

Lol, awesome pic scally! You and Izzy match well :winkwink:. 

Yeh DH was very happy, although we were nervous as hell before the act, we were acting like teenage virgins again as we both didnt want to make the first move, so awkward :rofl:. It was special once we finally got over the initial problems (missionary worked well for us, glad to have a small bump now, lol) ;) x

Edit! I moved up to my last box!!! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Ally I love your top :) and Izzy looks so happy and cute!

I haven't been to get it checked :blush: been having a nightmare day... my washing machine has packed in :wacko: well, it's washing but not doing a fast spin so all my washing is soaking wet :( been doing some crazy googling to see how I can have a go at fixing it myself! This should be fun :haha: will try get it checked tomorrow, but if not then my appt at DAU is 10am on Monday morning so not too long to wait.

Yay for moving up to the last box Inoue :yipee: I love it when that happens! Only 3 more days for me to move too then!


----------



## Scally

Yay for moving up to the last box Inoue! 

Oh dear about your washing machine Lauryn! Not good timing! Hope you manage to fix it yourself! Hope your blood pressure check goes ok today, if u get chance! 

x


----------



## time

Hey lauryn, my washing machine did the same thing recently and all I did was put it on a spin to get rid of the excess water, then the next wash it seemed fine again and I've not had a problem since! Worth a go! 

If not try emptying the filter (Google to see where it is as they are tiny and well hidden) and empty the old water out from underneath, you may need a frying pan to collect it.

That picture is so cute ally bless izzy and I love the t shirt!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh thanks for the tip time :thumbup: so you just put it on spin with nothing inside the drum? Think I'll give that a try. I managed to get it working in the end but only by taking the full wash load out, seperating it into 3 smaller piles and putting each of those on a spin cycle. It's as if the drum can't take the weight of a full load for a fast spin :shrug: x


----------



## time

I just left the soaking wet washing in and put it on spin only, it did it fine then worked back in the normal cycle next time!
Hopefully will get working soon!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh right, well I tried it with the full load in on a spin cycle only and it wouldn't do a fast spin :( that's why I decided to try and seperate it and it worked. Not ideal when we are soon to become a family of 4 and will have so much more washing with a newborn :dohh: hopefully we'll be in our new place in a month or so and I'm getting a new washer then so won't have to worry about it all!


----------



## Scally

Hows everyones day? 
Lauryn did you manage to sort out your washing machine?

My dad and step mum came round today and we have started preparing Izzy for the day of the c section, we are going to drop her at my step mums, who will then have the morning with her at home, then take the bus to Colchester ready for our phone call then she'll bring her to hospital. It all seems so real now making the plans!

I have had such a relaxing day today and not many episodes of shortness of breath or arms/legs thing- it just goes to show yesterday i got them about a dozen times because i was so busy with shopping for, and helping with the Halloween party for hours!

x


----------



## Inoue

Bet its abit daunting that your planning arrangements for Izzy Scally, your not talking long now till your C-sec date, did you say it was the 8th? God where has October gone.... Cant believe its November on Thursday :nope:

I have my mw appt tomorrow, hoping she tells me Reimi is still head down and is hopefully engaged. Her kicks are coming out half way between ribs and hibs (on the side) so god knows how she's laying :dohh:. 1 week till im full term, never thought id see the day after last years losses ~ feeling very blessed and im madly in love with my little girl already... Although im going to have a shock of my life if 'she' comes out a 'he' :rofl: xx


----------



## Scally

Hey inoue!!! thats what i keep thinking- will be shocked if this one came out a he too!

My c section is the 12th- 2 weeks today!

Hope your mw app goes well tomorrow and u find out where she is! Happy 36 weeks, not long til full term.

Its amazing how quick October has gone, soon we can say we are due this month! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Wow, two weeks will fly by! How are you feeling about it? Nervous/excited/anxious/giddy? ;)

I keep losing huge chunks of plug (bigger than 50p piece), lost one bit yesterday and another load today, maybe my night of passion dislodged it :haha: x


----------



## Scally

I wonder if u'll go early because of losing the plug?

I am nervous, excited, soooooo ready, slightly in denial, panicky about the whole c section process, but cant wait for it to finally come round! lol

x


----------



## Inoue

Hum... Its all globby clear/white so im guessing it just keeps regenerating :shrug:. Nice thought to go before 40 weeks but I have it in my head she will come on the 29th, 3 days over. Wonder if I will be right ;). 

Bet you are feeling all them emotions, I guess you wont get much sleep on the night of the 11th! X


----------



## Inoue

Just got a msg from the private medical lab and ive tested possitive for strep B :( xx


----------



## pops23

Sorry to hear that hun, what exactly does that mean and what can they do for you? I don't even think I've been tested for it!

Good luck at appt tomorrow, I've got mine too 

Baby's movements are getting uncomfortable, almost every moment hurts and digs in and think i'm getting more braxton hicks but never quite sure! yesterday I had such bad trapped wind and heartburn I genuinely thought I was in labour! ha! feeling better today though

I can't believe only 1 week till I'm full term, I can't believe that the time to have this baby is almost here, and I just cannot wait to find out what I'm having! any guesses ladies? xxxxxxx


----------



## Inoue

Happy 36 weeks for tomorrow pops :happydance:, I have a prediction that you will have a little boy <3. The NHS doesnt test for strep B (US does) but you can do it privately. I got it done as me and DH seem to attract bad luck so wanted everything checked. I think the hospital will give me penicillin IV antibiotics every 4 hours during labour untill baby arrives. Its not uncommon but its still a worry :(.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry to hear that Inoue, it's good you got checked and find out though so that they can give you the antibiotics when in labour :hugs:

Pops, I'm going to go with :blue:... I would need to see a scan pic to be sure (I'm pretty good at nub theory guesses ;)) only reason I'm making this total guess is because Kellie & Sarah are the only girls on this thread having boys, we need another to even the numbers out!


----------



## Scally

Sorry to hear about your strep b Inoue- good job you got tested, are you going to ring the mw and tell her? I think its mad how they dont test for it here!

Pops- Its so exciting you being team yellow! Sorry to hear about the aches and pains- i had such a bad day with that and cramping yesterday but it seems to be better today- link to the full moon perhaps?

x


----------



## kellie_w

Wooooo, I never knew about strep b, just googled and wished I hadn't :( sorry you have it inoue, but its good you know and can be treated. I also, after reading how common it is can't believe we aren't all tested for it and at how serious it is. 

Good luck at your appointments okay, let us know how you get on. Pops, I'm thinking team blue too! 

Sarah, hope you are ok today after yesterday's scare x

Ohh ally, the full moon thing! I'm going to blame my pain on that too! I had to go to bed after Luke as I felt like my left leg was being ripped off. I can't even explain how it feels now but damn it hurts so much, made worse when I sit upright so I'm kind of screwed! Also going through another phase of night wakings from my monster but I guess it's good as I'm getting used to getting up during the night again! X


----------



## pops23

Eek boy guesses all round, we will see, for ages I thought girl and u still do really but am starting to lean towards a boy.. Can't wait to find out! 

In going to ask my mw about strep b this morning I think! Have a good day all xx


----------



## Inoue

Thanks for your well wishes ladies :hugs:. I had a poor night sleep worrying about the result but I need to remember that all will be ok when I get the antibiotics, at least I know now instead of finding out after birth when/if Reimi gets sick. Ill let the mw know today but there pretty useless in my area (very uncaring) but when I think im in labour then ill let the main L&D suite know so they can sort it out. Im sure Reimi wont fly out of me in 4 hours so will have plenty of time for the AB to kill the bacteria. Anyway, I couldnt agree more that NHS should screen for it, it cost me £35 but it would only cost the NHS £10 to do the test, im sure women wouldnt object to paying £10 for a test that could save your LO life.


----------



## time

Oh god I had no idea how common strep be was, ridiculous that they don't routinely test for it! Sorry you tested positive inoue but at least you know now! What sort of illness would it pass on to baby if you were to have it and not know?
Keep getting nervous baby will come out a boy it would take a lot of getting used to and a lot of shopping haha as most things we have are pink and her room is far too girly. Would be a massive shocker but don't think it happens very often especially after more than 1 scan!

God ally not long at all how exciting, think I would be feeling every emotion possible. I am definitely still in denial that baby is coming soon it just doesn't feel real! 

I think you may be having a boy pops I only ever picture a little boy when you talk about baby haha! 

Hope everyone is okay :)


----------



## pops23

Really? That's so funny, I often visualise people with certain sex babies as well even if I've never met them! Want to find out now! Sat at hospital waiting for my appt and feel like sneaking in for a scan to find our and not telling anyone, he he! Xx


----------



## Inoue

Time, it can cause meningitis or stillborn if baby contracts it. Its a low risk but if you get the AB then you have even better chance of all being ok :). I told my mw about it and said what I already knew that id need to go to hospital asap when labour starts so I can have a cannula put in. Me and baby will also be kept in hospital for at least two days for monitoring. There is going to be a decision made in December to whether the NHS have to provide free screening tests, will need to wait for results.

Mw checked position and she's head down but not engaged, but she's very close apparently :happydance:. Ive also agree'd to sweep at spot on 40w :winkwink: 

All the best with your appt pops xx


----------



## pops23

was all good thanks, heartbeat fine, head down and still just 2/5 engaged, BP low, haemaglobin good, urine fine.. bit dull really!

Went to look at the water birthing room and it's lovely, really want a water birth but there is only one so it may not be available annoyingly!

Asked about strep b and she said they only test if showing symtpoms like change in discharge, greeny colour odour to it.. what symptoms do you have inoue? xx


----------



## pops23

i'm also having sweep at 40 weeks  xx


----------



## Inoue

Glad you got on well pops! 2/5th engaged is great, im jealous :haha:

Ive had no symptoms, just saw a thread on here when I started 3rd tri about people having private tests so thought its worth checking out - glad I did now! Lol. 

Looks like we could be sweep buddys pops :friends: xx


----------



## Scally

Great to hear you both had good appointments! 

Hope you manage to get the room with the water birthing room Pops! And yay for being engaged!

Inoue- yay for being close to being engaged! And yay for the sweep at 40w. I am really hoping the NHS start the testing, surely its the cheaper option in the long run rather than looking after the poorly babies? 

My countdown is down to 12 days today! Going to be very close when it gets down to single figures! 

Has everyone put their car seats in their cars yet? I keep meaning to do it, but i think it'll scare me when i do! lol. Seeing the two car seats in the back will send me into a panic about having 2 children! lol.

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG Ally, 12 days :shock: I'd be freaking out! Haha, that isn't any time at all!

I haven't even washed my car seats fabrics yet. The car seat is still stuffed in our storage cupboard :dohh: might get it out today. Won't be putting it in the car though until my hospital bags go in and I'm ready to have her I don't think x


----------



## Scally

Hey Lauryn! My range of emotions go from total panic to why cant she come earlier!!!??? lol

Hows your blood pressure going? Are you feeling better on the medication?

Might be time to sort out the car seat! lol. I think i will leave it out until the day before we go into hospital, will have to get the instructions out again to work out how to do it! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Heya ladies!

Sorry about my quiet period, just been resting up and getting over the other day :) For those who dont know, long story short, I had to go hospital because of pain in the top of my bump which was making me vomit (very unlike me) after every test going, turns out that Logan has really shifted downwards and the force of such a big baby doing that has forced acid and bile to come back up. So im on tablets now to stop acid production in my tummy temporarily whilst im still pregnant. So far, feeling much much better for it :) 

Apologies if I miss anyone off here, lol

Inoue: Im sorry to hear that you tested positive :( That must be such a worry to you, take comfort in the fact that its known now so you will definitely get the medication that you and Reimi need. Its so much more common than I thought, I really cant believe that testing for it isnt routine in this country! 

Time: FULL TERM FOR YOUUUU! Hehe, grats on that milestone :D Try not to worry yourself about baby coming out a boy, sure it does happen but it really not very often at all :) 

Ally: 12 days :O omg!!! I would be panic stricken by now haha! We dug out the pram and the car seat the other day but need to get some kind of upholstry cleaner on it. Weve had it since I was 12 weeks stored in the bathroom so its gotten a bit dusty, just needs a bit of TLC, so were gonna get some cleaning stuff on friday when Neil gets paid and get it cleaned up and in the car ready. 

Pops: Glad that your appointment went well :D 2/5 is really good, shows that baby is heading down into the right place and getting ready :D I have to agree with Time too Pops, I cant help but think of boy when I think of you and baba! No idea why! 

Lauryn: Hope all is good with you and your managing to keep that BP down :) 

And last but not least, Kellie!: Hope you are all good, and that the random pain in your leg ( I think thats what I read!) has buggered off now and your feeling better :D


----------



## kellie_w

Hi everyone :hugs:

Congratulations on being full term time :happydance: how exciting!!

Sarah, glad you are feeling better, you did have us worried! Hope Neil is still looking after you! 

Ally, 12 days :happydance: I know what you mean with the feeling of seeing 2 car seats! I'm getting more and more scared, especially with the night wakings we are currently having. 

Waaaaaa, pops is engaged and inoue nearly.... I'm the only one nowhere near engaged now :growlmad: I have had comments that bump has dropped but the movements are still high so guessing he still moving freely. Been scrubbing floors on my hands and knees in a hope to get baby to turn away from my back. Seemed a good idea at the time, but I'm paying for it now. 

Is anyone else out/hiding tonight? I'm escaping to my mum and dads, I normally do sweets for the trick or treating kids, but the thought of getting up every 5 minutes to open the door.... Ouch! Oh wont bother, so best to get out I guess!


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww sorry to have worried you! I just had so many odd things going on and was like ahhh what's this?! Its all so alien to me lol. Still having the period cramps mind, be what, 5 days now? They didn't seem too concerned, just told me to keep an eye for it turning into regular contractions. Neil took 2 days off work to look after me bless him, hes gone back today as im feeling loads better.

Get a birthing ball if you don't already have one. Apparently they are pretty good for helping babies engage if you just rock your pelvis back and forth on it a few times a day.

Me and Neil are in hiding tonight lol! Were gonna be like the grumpy old couple and shut off the lights and pretend we arnt home :D We live in a first floor flat so walking downstairs and back up several times really doesn't sound like my idea of fun right now and Neil is just too lazy to do it himself! Expecting to wake up tommorrow and find the outside of our place covered in egg or something, the kids are vindictive little shites around here!


----------



## kellie_w

Same here! We can't hide with all the lights out, so going outis our only option. It's horrible that kids are like it. I'm worried about our cars too, not just the eggs. Last year, I made loads of effort and honestly some of the kids, mainly older had made no effort and seemed disappointed in just being offered sweets. You feel like saying oh sorry ill write you a cheque shall I?! I hope my kids don't want to trick or treat, I don't like it and never have! Hate knocking on doors! 

I brought a ball from tkmax, but I'm too tall or it! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm not on prescription yet, the doctor thinks it's too early :wacko: they said if BP consistently stays high then I'll have to go back on labetolol which is what I was on with Amber. Keep getting told different things by each doctor, so confusing! I'm feeling fine though so hopefully it was just stress, I'm doing all I can to stay chilled... at least for another week or so!

Sarah, can you not just strip the fabrics off your pram & car seat and chuck it in the washer!? That's what I've done, far too lazy to handclean things :haha:

Yay for reaching full term time :yipee: another week + a day for me, feels ages away still. The weeks are starting to slow down now I think, typical!

Kellie - Is Luke waking in the night? Awww I feel for you hun, I don't know how you do it. My friend's LO is a couple of days younger than Amber and has never STTN :shock: I'm not engaged at all either btw, completely normal for us 2nd timers ;) I don't think I ever got more than 2/5ths with Amber actually.

Awww I love Halloween, gutted we aren't doing anything for it. I've got my sweets ready by the door for any trick or treaters :D x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah thats what the kids are like round here Kellie, they look at you funny for just giving them sweets and not money and even after you have given them stuff, as soon as you shut your door you can hear eggs pelting the front and giggling...so we figured why bother in the first place! Either way, were getting egged lol Lol! Not heard of being too tall for them haha! Have a look at the Tesco ones maybe, ive seen a few different brand ones at my local one, they may have bigger ones which are more comfortable to sit on.

Yeah that is frustrating Lauryn :S Hopefully they can sort their shit out and actually come to a decision regarding the meds! Its gonna come to a point in a mo that taking them is actually pointless, all drugs take a while to build up in your system and work properly. They keep messing you around and they may well miss the period of usefulness for them. 

I actually didnt even contemplate taking off all of the fabric! Im gonna have a look at the pram and car seat in a bit then, see if we can do that as thats a far easier way!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well the labetolol didn't actually help much when I was on it with Amber so I doubt it'll do much this time round either! Nobody ever seems to think ''Oh let's look in her notes from her last pregnancy and see what happened there'', instead they just ask me and then half believe what I tell them :dohh: and I know they've got my notes still because the consultant had them when I went to see him @ 18w, so no excuses! I'm expecting to be induced now, but if I do get to go naturally then it will be a nice and welcome surprise.

Yeh, put them in the washer if you can. It's so much easier. I've just put mine on a quick 30 wash and the pram stuff turned out ok, just doing the car seat now - hoping that comes out alright too!


----------



## Scally

Hey Sarah! Glad the tablets are helping the pain. 5 days now with period pains, you are definitely in slow labour! Hope you are managing to sleep a bit!

Time- congratulations on term!!!!!

Kellie- lets hope Luke starts sleeping through again! Oh dear about being too tall for the ball! Scrubbing on your hands and knees they say is good but not so good for aching joints etc!

Lauryn- it really pees me off when they dont look at the past notes, some of the stupid comments i have had from mw's or docs- if they just bothered to look in the notes!

I doubt we'll get any trick or treaters here we are a bit far down the road, i am usually the only person i see walking around! lol

x


----------



## Inoue

Lol, awwww Kellie. You'l be engaged soon! There is no way Reimi is, the butt pushes are really hurting my ribs/lungs now so im bouncing on my birth ball 30 mins a day to try and encourage her to drop but i think she's sticking her middle finger up at me and not playing ball :haha:.

I got my ball from my SIL who is about 5ft, im 5ft 9 so i feel your annoyance that you dont 'fit the ball', i refuse to spend more money so just trying my best to do what i can with it x

Congrats on being tull term Time :happydance: xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Well thats a massive pain in the ass Lauryn :S Its not difficult for them to request your old notes and keep a copy of them in your current notes. There's no reason why they should be expecting you to recall every detail when they can just look it up themselves! 

Ill go and have a look in a sec then and see what the deal is with my pram, I cant see why I wouldnt be able to remove the fabric - surely Mothercare would have anticipated that I would have needed to wash it at some point lol 

Ally, if this really is slow labour, then slow is a massive understatement lol The cramps seem to be that little bit more painful with each day that goes by but its just a constant thing not really waves of pain. Its completely bearable though so im not too bothered, not expecting his arrival to be anytime soon tbh!


----------



## kellie_w

So just dealt with a night waking, now can't get back to sleep and its just hit me.....

ITS NOVEMBER!!!!!! Its our month girls :) xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

I too can't sleep!! Eeeeekkkk!!!! November!!! :D 

And I'm full term today too, that's an awesome milestone to hit, makes you feel like you've achieved something as daft as that sounds lol

Ooo and my fruit ticker is now on the last box, watermelon! Eeek! 

Onto day 6 of cramps, ugh lol now to see If I can get back to sleep!


----------



## kellie_w

Congratulations sarah!!!!!! Hurray for full term, and well done logan for staying put!! Hope you manage to get baack to sleep! X


----------



## Scally

ITS NOVEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are all having our babies this month!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations on full term Sarah! What a great day to hit that target!!!!!!!

Sorry about your sleeps, hope you manage to sleep a bit! 

Kellie- you might need some caffeine today then! See u in a couple of hours!!!

x


----------



## Scally

oooooh and happy 36 weeks Lauryn!!!! x


----------



## Inoue

NOVEMBER IS HERE!!!!!! ARRRRRRR!!! :wohoo:

Happy term time Sarah and happy 36 weeks Lolly :hugs:. So near our due dates now!

Been bouncing on my ball some more to try and get Reimi to move down as ive read it 'may' not be possible to sweep me due the the strep b :brat:. I think if its just found in a swab then they still do it, if your urine shows traces then they wont (mine didn't so thats good!) - I need her out before the 26th so I dont have to make that decision!! Lol x


----------



## Scally

You need to get the eviction techniques in full swing before then then! Come on Reimi behave for mummy and get yourself engaged and ready to come out before the 26th!!! x


----------



## Inoue

:rofl: you sound just like me!! Ive put a post on the 3rd tri forum as maybe others have an opinion but no replies yet. 3 weeks to get the little bugger out, it can be done! Lol. 

11days for you Scally ~ Eeeek!! :shock: x


----------



## pops23

Happy term Sarah! Happy 36 weeks Lauryn!

I'm hearing you, this baby is coming out on time. Raspberry leaf tea drinking has commenced and from Tuesday full term day ball bouncing and lots of walking is on the cards, decided I will be delivering at 38 weeks, he he! As if this baby will come when I want, I'm carrying so high still, it needs to drop and is only 2/5 engaged! Xxx


----------



## time

Hey ladies!! Woooooo for November, happy 36 weeks lauryn and full term sarah yay!!!
Felt a massive wave of relief yesterday knowing I was full term! And now to only have 20 days left arghhh!!! 

My Internet has been down so been offline apart from my phone for quite a few days and only just had chance to catch up on posts! 

Sorry to hear about the pains sarah hopefully they will either pass or logan will make an appearance if they're really painful. 

I have the midwife tomorrow and she is classing this as my 38 week appt because I then won't see her again until 39+3, don't really know what that means or what will happen tomorrow (does she check dilation??) :s
Think baby is pretty much fully engaged now as 2 weeks ago I was 2/5 and now I can't feel any head at all and my ribs are pain free, and hiccups seem so low down haha! 

May start walking to try and get baby moving over the weekend! 

And hope you all had a relaxing Halloween?! It's my best friends birthday on Halloween so every year is a massive fancy dress party and lastnight was no different except I was at home in bed by 10 haha! At least I was out and managed to avoid the trick or treaters!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay, full term Sarah!! Thanks ladies :) just 1 more week for me, and then I think that's all of us isn't it? Let Operation Evict these babies begin :lol:

I hope Reimi doesn't keep you waiting too long Inoue!

Time, you won't be checked internally until you are either overdue, in labour or getting a sweep. I think a 38w appt is just the same as all the others, but your MW will probably talk to you more about labour, etc x


----------



## Sarahcake

Happy 36 weeks Lauryn! 

Managed to get back to sleep for a bit :) Was just...spontaneously awake! Cramps are still going on, but they arnt unmanageable. Still pottering on without the need for painkillers or anything so all good really. 

Time, you may as well start the walking about and things now then if baby is so low down. They dont pop out until they are ready anyways but nice long walks and things will certainly help out id imagine. 

Lol Pops! You tell him/her whose boss :D Mummy says 38 weeks, mummy means 38 weeks so out you get haha! 

Inoue, im gonna have a nose for your thread, see if I can find out anything from it haha! I want Logan out before they have to induce him out at 3 weeks time!


----------



## time

Thanks lauryn I'm glad they don't do internals quite yet!

What are you going to be trying to get logan out sarah? I'm still on my rlt but it's suddenly started making me feel quite sick so I'm not up to 4 cups a day yet! Might try a curry this weekend haha


----------



## Sarahcake

I think im just going to go with the usual pineapple and curry route with some walking thrown into the mix and maybe, if I can drug Neil for long enough, some sex lol 

Ive not been out to be able to get RLT as the only place I can find it is Holland and Barrett and ive no idea how to get to my local one lol Besides that, ive got no idea what else I can try to be honest!


----------



## time

Yeah may go down the sex route if I can stay awake long enough haha I'm shattered at the moment! There's always nipple stimulation too hahaha!!! 

I don't know when to get snacks for my hospital bag as I don't want them sat there for 4 weeks but also don't want to be rushing round trying to get some together if I go into Labour!


----------



## Inoue

Im uping my rlt to two/three a day now, I quite like the taste :). Maybe order some online sarah from H&B, wouldnt of thought delivery is too much.

Ill also go down the pineapple and curry route if the birthing ball and walking doesnt work, ive tried the spontaneous sex method but all that happened was plug loss the next two mornings :haha:.

Time, ive brought cerial bars (hobnob ones/special k etc), Ive also packed a bag of minstrels, big tube of chocolate cookies, two bottles of lucozade, ribena juice drinks and ill probably throw in a pot noodle at last minute for marc. Ive also packed him a mug as hospitals can get funny about providing the OH a cup of tea so he can use his mug and share my pot of tea. Im such a caring wife... :blush: x


----------



## Scally

My gosh i like your list of goodies for your hospital bag, i know if i bought any of those now they would not last very long! 
I am thinking the day before my c section i'll go and get a load of things!
x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ive not packed any snacks yet but ill be going down the Lucosade, chocolate and crisps route I think. The pot noodle is a good idea actually, Neil will moan like buggery that he's hungry I think ill grab some and chuck them in my bag.

I didnt even think about doing it online...which is mad as I tend to buy everything online...whoops! Will get some ordered!


----------



## time

Oh I'm not a very caring wife haha I hadn't even thought about snacks for him!!

Think I'll get some cereal bars, crisps and lucozade on my next Morrisons trip and stuff them in my bag


----------



## time

And woooooo for us being watermelons sarah!!! Finally!


----------



## Sarahcake

Im going shopping tommorrow so ill likely grab stuff for the bag then and just get Neil to hide it all so its not sat in my bag, in the hallway, tempting me to eat it!!

I was so chuffed when I saw that Watermelon this morning!! Its a welcome sight after being a honeydew for 3 weeks and being so close!


----------



## time

I know haha sick of seeing that honeydew!!

Got an absolute bargain on ebay, I have the mamas and papas sola but we didn't get the carrycot with it as for the pram, adapters, car seat and liner we already shelled out £545 so I couldn't decide whether to get the carrycot which is 160. Found one on eBay just 15 miles away £30 buy it now! With the carrycot raincover thrown in!

We snapped it up and when we got there to collect, the lady's baby was only about 3 weeks old and she had tried her in the carrycot twice but she didn't like it.. It was absolutely immaculate I am so so pleased!!


----------



## Scally

Thats fantastic Time! What a bargain! x


----------



## time

You can also use it as a moses basket so will be very handy to have around as a second one!


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh wow, that is a hell of a bargain! Nice one :D Those things are ridiculously expensive normally. Really useful if you can use it as a moses basket too!


----------



## Inoue

Wow! Well done time!! :happydance:. I brought a o-baby zezu pram off a friend but it is literally just the lay down flat bassinet, you can get the attachment car seat version aswell to go with it but I didnt know that at the time and you cant buy them separately from kiddicare so I have a random car seat just for the car. For mums already, when do babys go from laying down to being sat up? X


----------



## Scally

Alot of babies like sitting up in their prams at about 4/5 months- Izzy hated it and we kept her lying down until 6 months x


----------



## Inoue

Ive got at least 5 months then before I need to panic then - phew! :haha: xx


----------



## time

And by then inoue you could always just buy a cheap stroller type thing (nice and lightweight and good for summer!)

This carrycot is suitable for 6 months then i'll move onto the normal pram system but the carrycot looks soooo snuggly and warm for winter I'm glad we got it!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh thats handy to know, was wondering how long they would be laying down in the pram before we would have to man handle it into a seat shape :D


----------



## time

Which zezu is it you have inoue? Does it not turn back into a reclining seat? I always thought they were a travel system like the sola when we thought about getting the zezu!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well done time that's an amazing find! I love eBay! We didn't want to shell out loads on a carrycot for our iCandy, but found one in immaculate condition on ebay for £36 and was so pleased :D I've had it sat in Amber's bedroom with a cloth over it to keep the dust off and found our stupid cat sleeping in there the other day :( I was so angry and upset! I've had to strip it all off and wash it now but if I find the cat in it again she's being evicted!

Sarah you can order RLT online but it does take a few weeks to work it's way into your system so you'll want to hurry otherwise it won't be as effective! I've been taking EPO orally for a couple of weeks now... will be inserting them ''up there'' as from this week :shock: *gulp*!!


----------



## time

Aww that's amazing lauryn especially for the icandy they are so expensive new! Pets are a nuisance when you're trying to keep everything clean and nest haha! My dog has been banished to downstairs so we've had to fit a babygate at the top of the stairs! 

Good luck with the epo!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Tell me about it, I wish I could banish the cat to particular places, she's so sneaky. I'm dreading her sitting on things when the baby gets here :( or sitting on the baby! We are getting her neuteured soon so I will eventually be able to let her out and hopefully she won't then decide to sleep or sit on baby's things. And thanks... I'll let you all know how it goes :wacko: lol!


----------



## Inoue

Oh, id be interested how you get on with the epo Lolly. Ive not done one ounce of research into it, ive heard quite good things about it. Hope it works for you! :) x


----------



## kellie_w

I think the curry route may have worked a little for me, had one last night and this afternoon have had some plug come away! Hurray as it's a start I guess of things!

Happy 36 weeks Lauryn! One more week for term, keep your bp down til then!

Time, well done on your bargain. Someone was selling one on colchester Facebook sales for £5 yesterday! Was amazed no one had snapped it up by this morning when I last looked! Luke was the opposite of izzy, he wanted to sit more up from as soon as he could, and had to go forward facing at 2 months. Was the only way he wouldn't cry in his pram. Don't blame him though, I'd cry if I had to keep looking at me :haha:

Was lovely to see you again today ally, I had another mean mummy in asda. Shouting and f'ing t her little girl who was laying on the floor under the trolley, then ran the trolley over her fingers :nope: then a tiny newborn boy, with bare feet sticking out from under a Muslim cloth laid over him... Not even a blanket. Horrible horrible people today! 

Hi Sarah, pops and inoue :flower:


----------



## Sarahcake

Eeeeeeeeek!!!!! Yay for your plug coming away!!! Exciting, keep us updated if anything else happens :D 

Ughhh some of the examples of "parenting" you can see displayed in supermarkets and in public in general is disgusting :( poor little ones. I understand some people are having a bad day when you see then but some people you can see these kind of things are the norm....:(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Cheers Kellie! Ooh good news about losing some of your plug :yipee: what did you & Ally get up to today?

Grrrr I definitely would have said something to that poor excuse of a mother :growlmad: I can't bear to see things like that, poor little kids :nope:


----------



## Inoue

Arr Kellie, thats fab! :happydance:. Ive got a chicken breast defrosting for a nice hot curry tomorrow ~ yum yum! Right, off to get kettle on for another RLT :coffee: xx


----------



## Scally

Kellie- yay for your plug!!!!!!!!!!! But u have to keep your leg crossed for 11 days! haha!
Oh no about the other poor examples of parenting! It so annoys me when people dont wrap their babies up! and disgusting shouting and swearing at your child! 
I told Dave about what happened with that mum in the cafe and i started crying again!

Me and Kellie met for coffee at Hearts Delight again, and this awful woman was sat behind us. She had put her baby girl in a wooden highchair but she kept slipping down, so she went to get a different sort of highchair whilst obviously ordering her son to keep an eye on the little girl. I'd say the little girl was about 8 ish months, and the boy was about 7? When she came back the little girl was really slipping down and the boy was battling to keep her from slipping all the way down- she grabbed the girl and shouted at him, telling him he was useless etc- oh my god his poor face he was devastated, he just crumbled and started crying- and me and Kellie promptly started welling up! 
Even when she had hold of the girl, she was still slipping down and it took another adult at her table to help her push her back up again. Why on earth she didnt ask an adult to hold her or to stop her slipping i just dont know, but no she asked the older brother who really wouldnt have had the strength to stop it happening. 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh bless those poor kids :( not surprised you guys started welling up, I think I would have too. Especially calling the little boy out as being useless, what was he meant to do realistically? If he had taken her out the chair, he'd have had a bollocking for that too I'm sure, couldn't win :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh that's just awful. I definitely would have opened my big trap and said something! I hate mother's like that, her poor son :(


----------



## Scally

I so wanted to give him a big hug! 

Have you lost anymore plug Kellie?

Hows the pains going Sarah?

Hows your blood pressure Lauryn?

How are you both Time and Pops? 

Had a dream Inoue about you putting your birth story on here with a pic of Reimi! 

38 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tomorrow i'll be down to single figures!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

10 days!!!! OMG!!! Happy 38 weeks :D so so close now! 

Pains are still here, as unproductive as ever! Still not at any level where I need to be taking painkillers though so I can cope just fine. Wish my son would hurry up and make an appearance though if this is early labour still lol


----------



## kellie_w

Happy 38 weeks ally! That single figures tomorrow is the final milestone I guess! Doesn't June feel like so long ago now? No more plug, I need to get things moving. Baby is not as active today and I feel very achy down there from the pressure. But absolutely no braxton hicks or pains. I don't want to end up induced but have such a strong feeling ill go over. There is a third tri post with overdue ladies and reading their posts..... Arg I don't want to be there in that limbo!

Sarah, poor you with pains still! You are definately one of the unlucky ones to have a long early labour. When do you get checked next? X


----------



## Inoue

Aww Scally ~ I cant wait to put pics on here and to also see others, there's going to be so much cooing over the baby pics :haha:. I have your C-sec on my calender and crossed another day off this morning, cant believe its 10 days, I cant help when making a cuppa to look at my cal and see 'due date' :cloud9:

Glad your pains are kind of under control Sarah, im sure you were keeping all crossed it progressed to something but maybe it will in <7 days. Here's hoping! ;)

I did my birthing ball last night for about 25mins but had to stop as it caused pretty bad period pains, maybe I should of kept going but seems abit redundant when she hasnt even dropped yet :( x


----------



## Sarahcake

Im feeling the same way today Kellie, Logan isn't as active today - gonna get the doppler out in a sec although im sure he is fine and im really achey down there too :( 

Next midwife appointment is on monday but that will just be the usual prod of the tummy, dip of the pee, bp and off I go. Kinda want them to check and see if anything is happening internally but they dont do examinations here unless you are overdue.


----------



## kellie_w

My midwife is Monday too, I can't wait to find out if he has engaged at least. she is doing a home visit so hopefully ill get to talk my fears over. I'm glad they don't do internals, I'm dreading when the gloves come out to see how much dilation is going on. Until then, fingers out! I was given a tape measure at my last appointment, just checked my fundal height and its 40cm. Makes me nervous at how big this baby will be! Sarah, are you having any movement at all?

I can't wait til all the baby pictures are up! I wish we could all meet up, shame we are all scattered around everywhere! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Fundal height is just odd it really is, the results can be so wrong depending on so many factors, babys position, placenta position, fluid etc. Im still measuring at like 43 weeks atm and Logan isnt actually that big! He's on the bigger side yes, but hes not the 10lb monster that they said he was going by fundal height lol 

Yeah im getting the odd prod here and there, just not as much as usual. Just got him on the doppler though not a problem, heart rate is 140 bpm which is the same as he always is. Will keep an eye on the movements, he may just be having a lazy day but will get myself checked out if it doesnt improve.


----------



## Sarahcake

Seems little man was just being lazy this morning, had a few wriggles and kicks and things in the last half hour :) Maybe its just that calm before the big event eh....I can hope I guess lol!


----------



## kellie_w

Same here! The past hour I have had some huge movements again! Makes you worry when they slow down a bit! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah it really does :( Ive noticed though with Logan that he will have a couple of VERY active days where hes having a party in there, but then that will be followed by a couple of quieter days. He is always ok, but I still panic every time it happens! I want an ultrasound machine in my house lol 

Glad your little man is on the move again! They like to worry us dont they! Typical boys, nothing but trouble eh! x


----------



## Scally

Glad you have both had some big movements again- they do like to worry us! I hope its just them slowing down ready for labour!

I cant wait for all the announcements and pictures! I agree with Kellie, shame we all dont live closer and could meet up!

How do u measure your own fundal height? 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 38w Ally :yipee: can't believe you're in single digit countdown as of tomorrow, that is crazy! June seems like so long ago, but at the same time it doesn't :wacko:

No idea about my BP, have to go back to the DAU for a 2 hour monitoring sesh again on Monday @ 12, then I have an appt with the consultant @ 2.30. Hopefuly it'll be in the normal range, if it's not I suspect they'll try me on labetolol again or discuss inductions. I'm hoping for the meds, reaaaallly don't want to be induced!

FH is rubbish really. When I measured so far ahead with Amber and they were all scaring me with ''oooh she's going to be big'' only one person told me it straight - I wasn't particularly small myself so some of that measurement is going to be excess fat on my stomach :haha: she didn't put it as nicely as that though!


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies!! I'm currently in maternal assessment unit because of slow weak movements and all is fine! Baby's just slowing down a bit and they've said as my tummy is so tight baby is really struggling to move. Glad I got checked though, reassuring definitely, and off to Doncaster now for a wedding so didn't want to be worrying all weekend. Notes and hospital ah at the ready! 

Hope everyone's ok, haven't read throughly but will do on Monday an check in with longer message then xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad you got checked out pops :hugs: these babies do like to worry us! Enjoy the wedding but remember... do NOT go in labour at Doncaster!!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Really glad everything is ok hun, good on you for getting checked, especially being away the weekend. 

Hope they have managed to reassure you, have a lovely weekend at the wedding - try not to push yourself too hard and exhaust yourself though :) 

Lol Lauryn, ive only had one person say it to me strait and tell me that too! The midwives have been ooooo thats a massive baby you have there, my sonographer last time just out and out said well, you are a big girl so thats likely affecting the FH measurements! Gotta love a bit of brutal bluntness eh! lol


----------



## Scally

Glad everything ok Pops- good that you got checked out! Enjoy the wedding x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahaha Sarah that's exactly what was said to me :haha: apart from it was the consultant's assistant, so not even anybody important or that was assessing me! Charming bitch :lol:


----------



## Inoue

Glad you got checked out pops - always the best thing to do if your off to Donny tomorrow. Hope the wedding goes ok, I was born in Hull infirmary hospital so run there if needed :haha:. 

Ditto on the quiet/busy movement days. Today is probably the most active since 36w but usually Reimi is very quiet during the day then kicks off at night. I think they get so squished in there, they dont want to move much. Bless <3 x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah they really must have very very limited room to shuffle about in now. I think if I did get a sudden mass of movement, I would still worry! Worry that hes changing position and coming out of being head down lol. Cant win eh!


----------



## time

Hey ladies!
Have fun at the wedding pops, glad you got checked and everything is fine, so worrying when you think you haven't felt them as strongly for a while.

I had my midwifes this morning, measuring 34 weeks still but she said she's not worried as I'm small so I'm trying not to worry either! I'm also fully engaged now (thought I was with all this pressure and pain down low) and she said the head was 'fixed' I presume that means I'm all good to go when baby decides now haha!

Hope everyone is okay and planning a nice relaxing weekend, happy 38 weeks ally, can't believe only 10 days left for you!!!


----------



## Scally

Time- yay for being full engaged and being good to go!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Woohoo Time! 

Just literally waiting for your little lady to make an appearance when she pleases! Awesome :D If your small built then I wouldnt worry too much either about being a few cm's out :) If it does play on your mind though, give her a ring back and maybe ask for a growth scan. Glad all went well though :) 

This weekend is nice and chilled out for us I think, last weekend was pretty manic. Just some tidying here and there to do - oo the excitement!

Have a good one ladies if I dont see you on here during the weekend :)


----------



## Scally

9 DAYS TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I couldnt sleep last night at all! God knows how I am going to be by the end of it!

For 10 years I was told i couldnt have children, and then i was blessed with Izzy (after no problems at all conceiving!), i now think maybe something will happen and I wont be blessed enough to have two children- thats what was going round and round my head when i was trying to sleep- that something will happen to me, or baby or Izzy- my dream has always been to be a mum and to have two kids would be the ultimate dream.

We are having a chill out day today- well just got to go to the pharmacy as Izzy has woken up with conjunctivitis, and then tomorrow is Dave's birthday so we are going to go out for lunch

x


----------



## Inoue

Totally normal to feel like that scally :hugs:. Its our nature to think about the worst possible scenario so we feel more protected if it did happen, youve got more chance of finding Narnia in your wardrobe ~ you and your family WILL be fine :winkwink:. Keep focusing on the single digit countdown, I for one cant wait!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh ally bless you, I completely understand. I was told many years ago that I would be unable to have kids as my period is too irregular and that I had polycystic overies - the latter was never investigated, was a drs guesswork. So I couldn't believe it when I ended up spontaneously pregnant! And I've been petrified that something is going to happen all the way through and take that away :( 

I think it's a normal way to feel, albeit a crappy way to feel right? You and baby will be fine hun, you've done it before so you can do it again :) big hugs to you. 

9 days though...wow! That's just insane lol! 

Happy birthday to your dave for tommorrow if I don't speak to you before, enjoy your day together tommorrow :) x


----------



## Scally

Thank you, I needed a bit of a kick up the butt this morning, feeling much cheerier now (doughnuts have helped!) lol. I am sooooo excited about the 9 days countdown, just get a few wobbly moments! lol.
Sarah- my doc diagnosed me with polycystic ovaries, i never had a period unless i was on the pill and had fake ones, she told me i'd never be able to get pregnant, but all three pregnancies were 2nd month trying!

9 days i wonder if I will be the first out of us? I doubt it i reckon some of you are very close, and would be great to share birthdays! 

x


----------



## Scally

oooooh and happy 38 weeks Kellie!!!!! x


----------



## Inoue

I recon Scally will be first, follwed by time then swiftly by Sarah. Lolly, pops, me and Kellie will all follow suit within days of each other but not sure what order. Do I win a pack of rolo's if im right? ;) x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I have PCOS too, we should start a ''we beat PCOS'' club :haha: fell pregnant with Amber on our first cycle TTC and this baby took a little while to make and was helped along with soya isoflavones!

You're definitely going to go first Ally, then it'll be Kellie and then I'm not sure after that!


----------



## time

Yeah I think ally, Kellie then the rest of us further towards the end of the month!!


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you ally! I think it's normal to feel how you do. I have started to feel more and more scared of things going wrong, from our previous births its no wonder! You will be fine though, and only 9 days to go!!

I'm going to be last, I can just feel it! I think Sarah or Lauryn are going to be first! X


----------



## Sarahcake

I think ally will be first followed closely by Kellie I recon! 

After that, it's anyone's guess really, I'd like to be able to say me, but I just know ill still be sat here the day before my due date induction scoffing all the pineapple in the vicinity haha!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I thought I was going into labour last night at the firework display :rofl: god, could you imagine!? It turns out it was just from all the walking but it scared me a little. I was having quite regular painful & intense "contractions" (didn't feel like BH!) and we had to leave not long after arriving. As soon as we got home I sat down and caught my breath and felt better, they eased off whilst having a hot bath so it was just a very scary false alarm :haha: no more walking for me!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Eek!! Yeah that would have scared the life out of me! Especially the not being home part! 

Glad all calmed down when you got home. Those Braxton hicks can be a proper bugger, all the websites say that they are normally painless etc but every one I've experienced has hurt like hell! Lol 

Ugh another night, another 3 hours sleep. This spd is bad :( nothing at all that I do now is helping and Neil is just pissing me off! He seems to think its all an easy fix, oh take paracetamol, oh get a hot water bottle there etc. I've been doing these things for weeks to no avail. But he will still suggest them every night and get on the defensive when I say it doesn't work - like I'm not doing my best to stop the pain etc. then it's the 'it's alright, it's only for another 3 weeks max' which yes, yes it is but 3 more weeks of this?! That thought depresses the shit out of me! 

Lol sorry for the rant, I'm just very sleepy, and very tired! Looks like ill have to try and catch up with some sleep later on.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ditto Sarah, I just can't sleep for the life of me. Pelvis is killing, back is sore and just general pregnancy insomnia. Just try catch up on your sleep later, that's what I'll be doing. We're off to the in-law's @ 1 but think I'll get a late morning nap in otherwise I'll be like a zombie for the rest of the day.

Forgot to say, I took a funny turn last night too :wacko: came over all strange, thought I might faint. Had to hold on to OH and make our excuses to leave as didn't want to collapse or throw up in front of all of our friends :rofl: pregnancy is so glam! Got the hospital on Monday for my 2hr monitoring sesh again and then seeing the consultant straight after so will mention it then.


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I think I will take a nap later on. We're shifting some stuff for friends around 1ish, and whilst I love her to bits, I'm just finding her mentally draining to be around currently so will defo need a sleep before then. 

Ooo yeah make sure you do mention it, could be another attack of the blood pressure. If you feel ok now I wouldn't rush in to be seen as that will just result in you being stuck on monitors etc. 

Isn't pregnancy just awesome eh! I'm never ever doing this again (she says now...) lol


----------



## Scally

Lauryn- my gosh about your false labour, that must have been scary! Sorry to hear about your turn too, hopefully you'll get checked out properly in hospital tomorrow and will hopefully put you on some meds.

Sarah- sorry to hear about your pain and insomnia- its all very well the men saying you only have to put up with it for another 3 weeks, but 3 weeks is a bloody long time when you are in so much pain! Huge hugs to you!

Hope you both manage to get a nap today xx


----------



## Inoue

Thought you were going to mess up my baby popping stats then Lolly :haha:. On a more serious note, I hope all is ok :hugs:. Baby probably got quite upset at the sound of fireworks, plus with you being stood upright for quite sometime probably urged her on. Glad shes all calmed down now, get some rest today ;) x

Sarah, your spd sounds horrid :(. Its difficult when your OH doesn't show as much care as you need, they'll throw you a hot water bottle and apparently that cures all everything... :dohh:. 3 weeks will go quick, but when your in pain, it drags. Not much advise really but try and rest up and come on here to vent if needed ;) x


----------



## kellie_w

Aww Sarah that really sucks what you are going through :nope: doesn't help when you have a man that doesn't understand. It's so frustrating in the last weeks when you want to sleep but can't. Give Neil a kick up the bum and try and get one sleep today :hugs:

Lauryn, glad that last night turned out to be nothing, I still think you won't be much longer :flower:

Happy birthday to dave ally, hope you all have a great day. 8 days!!!

I have my surprise today, the one I been waiting ages for. Still think its a baby shower, but have this secret hope that my sister has flown over from Ireland. I am probably completely wrong! Also had a few really painful contractions, I get my hopes up then they stop for a few hours. 

Hope you all having a great weekend! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Managed to get back to sleep for a couple of hours but still knackered and so sore everywhere :( I don't think I'm going to go naturally anytime soon! Walking is just not my friend :haha: it's ok because I didn't like walking all that much anyway!!

Oooh Kellie, you're definitely going to go soon! I can feel it in my waters :lol: enjoy your surprise, can't wait to hear what it is!


----------



## Sarahcake

Well wasn't I a chirpy sod at 6am this morning haha! Sorry ladies! 

Glad you managed to get some sleep in the end! I managed a few hours myself so I'm in a slightly more positive place now haha! 

Happy birthday to dave Ally, hope he has a lovely day! 

Kellie I can't wait to find out what your surprise is!! I hope you enjoy it whatever it is :D 

Hope we are all alright besides sleepy and uncomfortable? Lol


----------



## pops23

Hi girls! 

I am so with you in terms of lack of sleep and painfullness, in waking up and my hips and legs are in agony and I struggle to walk to the loo! And then really painful tightenings mean I can't lie on my side and then I can't get back to sleep, and lets not even get started on turning! 

I'm going to be last, I just know it! Think I will be the last in my nct group as well, annoying!! 

Sorry to hear you've been feeling rubbish Lauryn, maybe you just need to take it easy for a while and rest up 

Hope everyone else is ok, Kellie enjoy your surprise! Xxx


----------



## Scally

Kellie- hope you have a great surprise, look forward to an update! Oooooh i wonder if you are starting labour!? cross your legs for 8 more days!!!! lol

Glad you both got some more sleep Lauryn and Sarah!

Pops- sorry you are having a hard time with pain and sleep too! 

x


----------



## time

Oh no the no sleeping is no good! I've slept a lot better the last few nights, think I've just been so tired that even the terrible pains haven't woken me up! All the fireworks however lastnight and our dog crying until about 11.30 was pretty annoying!

Hope you're feeling better lauryn, I feel the same when I walk a bit too far and feel as though that could be it!! The light headedness is linked to bp isn't it.. But I always thought it was low bp so maybe it's because your high bp has come back down to normal? If that makes sense.

How exciting for today Kellie can't wait to hear what you've been upto! 

Quick Q.. My next appointment is at 39+3 which is supposedly my 40 week appt because my midwife messed up all my apps weeks ago.. But does that mean I would be offered a sweep then or will I have to wait until 40+3!? Every area and midwife seems to have a different policy!


----------



## pops23

Good question! No idea, maybe give them a call and ask hun xx


----------



## Inoue

Time, I wouldn't of thought they would do the sweep, annoyingly as it is if there the ones that messed up your appts. My final appt is tue 27th (40+1) but they wont see me before the weekend for a sweep, even though it would only be two days out :(. I may be wrong and your mw/practice could be more lax but I wouldnt walk in expecting a sweep unless your v lucky ;) x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ta girls :) time, I thought light headedness was linked with low BP too, but I think the feeling faint and everything was just down to all the walking! I'm not the fittest of people anyway, so probably wasn't my best idea to trek across Watford and a huge park at 36w!

It does differ from area to area but the NICE guidelines are to not offer a sweep until you are overdue, so it's unlikely your MW will give you one but there's no harm in asking :flower:


----------



## Scally

Good morning!!!!!!! 7 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is my last calm Monday!!!!!! 
Desparately trying to not catch Izzy's cold and conjunctivitis!!!! Bless her heart!

How is everyone? 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Morning everyone! Sorry to hear izzy is sick ally, hope she gets well soon. Get on the orange juice and keep up your vitamin c. You can't catch it! 

Time, I don't know nothing about sweeps, I'm guessing they wouldn't do one until after 40 weeks when you are overdue. I would definately ask, how annoying they have messed up your appointments. I won't get offered until 41 weeks, with second baby you don't get seen at 40 weeks so at my appointment today,I won't be seen again for 3 weeks if nothing happens. 3 weeks?! That's ages!! 

My surprise was a baby shower, my mother in law and sister in laws arranged it and it was so beautiful! They put so much effort in, some real good games and lovely presents and sooooooo many cupcakes which gave me the worst heartburn EVER from eating so many! I'm so thankful to them for all they did, such a amazing day! 

So excited for my check up today, hoping and hoping that baby is engaged now. No more pain since yesterday morning, which is good as I have to wait until next week for ally :)


----------



## Scally

So lovely having your baby shower! Heartburn is worth it with cupcakes!!!! How did u feel being the centre of attention? 

What time is the MW coming today? Lets hope for an engaged baby and a nice long appointment where you can ask all the questions you have been wanting to! 

I am remembering to take my pregnacare for once trying to keep up the vitamin C, also have got some innocent smoothies in! I havent sent her into pre-school today, even though they said conjunctivitis is fine aslong as drops have been started but she is so miserable with it, crying because her eyes hurt x


----------



## kellie_w

Aww, you did the right thing keeping her at home. Do you think she was coming down with it Thursday as she was very tired and didn't want to leave you? Still, better its this week and over and done with then next week. I can't get my head round next week your will have a baby, and I'm due to have mine. Next week!!! 

Midwife is coming between 10 and 1, I'm really looking forward to talking to her, and want to mention water birthing. I think I really really want one now, I just don't know how likely with only one room that I would be able to get one.

It really wasn't that bad being centre of attention, as I had suspected it I had time to get used to it! My mil has put some pictures on Facebook, one where we look as miserable as anything! It really wasn't like that though! Wes said he invited you ally, but you probably would have wondered who the random weirdo was! Unfortunately, they picked the day where 3 friends partners had birthdays! X


----------



## Scally

Thats true she might have been coming down with it Thursday, she was very sensitive!
We will both have our babies next week, after all this waiting and countdown it seems so strange that we will have these little babies soon! I put the car seat in the car!!!!! And will put the hospital bags in on Friday just in case!

I think you should really push the water birth- would you be allowed to labour in the MW led ward at Colchester? They have more pools there dont they?

Didnt realise Wes invited me! I dont think i got an invite? Ahhh bless him! That would have been cool to come! I'll have a look at the pictures- were you tagged? So lovely of them to do it! 
x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww so glad you had a lovely shower Kellie, how nice of your MIL! And I agree - cupcake heartburn is always worth it :haha: does your MW come out to your house to see you? How convenient! I'm obviously living in the wrong area!

Ahhhh just 7 days Ally :wohoo: that must be a very amazing yet surreal and scary feeling knowing she'll be here exactly then!? Sorry to hear Izzy's not well, hope she's better soon :hugs:

More moaning from me :haha: another crap nights sleep! Didn't get off until around 12.30-1am then was woken at 4 by random dreams and the cat scratching loudly :wacko: managed to drift back off at 6.30-7 though and Amber let me lie in until 10mins ago so wasn't too bad. Off to the hospital later but will keep you all updated x


----------



## Scally

Good luck at the hospital Lauryn! Sorry to hear about your crap nights sleep!

It is so surreal, and scary, and exciting, and daunting, and feeling impatient! lol. Its nice to feel in control a bit too, ooooooooooh 7 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Eeek 7 days!!! Wow! That's amazing but so scary at the same time, where has this time gone?! Lol big hugs to Izzy, Ally. Really hope she feels better soon. Conjunctivitis just plain sucks :( 

Kellie glad you enjoyed your baby shower! How lovely of them to throw you one, cupcakes are ALWAYS worth the heartburn they being too haha! Will have a nose through the pictures when I'm on my pc later on. 

Lauryn, fingers are crossed firmly for your appointment today, really hope your Bp is stabilising now and I it isn't, well I hope you get some answers as to what the plan is going to be. Sorry to hear about your lack of sleep again :( must be so hard with having a child already too look after and places to go. I love your display pic on here btw, really nice picture of you and Amber :) 

Today is my 37 week appointment with the midwife, which I presume is the usual dip pee, take bp, prod tummy affair. Exciting stuff lol want to know weather he is fully engaged now though, I suspect he is after the massive shift downwards he had last week.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww cheers Sarah :) it's hard to get nice pics together once they become toddlers! They either pull a stupid face or won't stand still long enough to pose :haha:

Good luck for your appt today, FX'd Logan is engaged and ready to make an appearance soon!


----------



## Scally

fingers crossed for you appointment Sarah! x


----------



## time

Thanks ladies I didn't think there was much chance of a sweep before 40 weeks!

Hope you had a lovely baby shower Kellie! How sweet of them all! I am also hoping for a water birth but there is only 1 in my hospital, I asked the midwife a few weeks ago though and she said the chances of using it are actually quite high, as many women can't use it with their pain relief, many can't because of monitoring etc so although I don't want to get my hopes up too much she did make it seem more likely than I thought! She just said to call labour and delivery and tell them to fill the pool when I am on my way up!

Can't believe it's only 7 days ally that is mad! Can't wait to see photos!! Hope izzy is feeling a lot better soon bless her! It's horrible being ill :(
Going to get the car valeted this week then put the car seat and bag in.. Don't want to do it until it's spotless as at the moment my dog has covered the whole car in hair! Oh is too lazy to put him in the boot haha!

I'm sure I don't get home midwife visits either lauryn well they've never been mentioned!! Good luck at the hospital today and hopefully you will start sleeping better soon!

Fingers crossed logan is engaged today Sarah!!


----------



## kellie_w

I bet he got the wrong ally :dohh: I have a ally George too, that would be too confusing for a man! I'm so excited to see your little girl, well done for getting the car seat in, all ready now! 

Lauryn and Sarah, hope your appointments go ok, looking forward to seeing updates :hugs:

Ohhh time that's promising, I have never thought of it that way. There is only one pool apparently too at colchester but now I know that maybe I stand a chance! I am going into the Juno suite ally, which is midwife led but their website says that's where the only pool is. Looks more like a bath, not like these amazing pools on one born every minute! 

No appointment for me today :growlmad: all tidied up and waiting, get out my notes and its Friday! Every appointment with both Luke and ollie have been Mondays, which is what's confused me. Now have to wait to find out and ill be nearly 39 weeks. The midwives here come to your house for your booking in, 36 weeks (she was on holiday so doing it at 38 weeks instead!) and when you think you are in labour. The rest you have to go to their clinic.


----------



## Scally

I never got a home appointment! Mad how is differs to much between places! 

Such a shame you dont get your appointment today after getting excited for it! My friend when she went to the Juno suite the only room that was free was the one with the pool so you could be in luck! You would have thought they would have more wouldnt you?! She had a water birth, she hadnt planned on it but with it being the only room free she went for it, she said the water really helped.

Doh for him getting the wrong Ally! haha!

Fingers crossed you get your water birth too Time! 

x


----------



## time

Oh no Kellie!! Hate it when that happens!

How strange I've never heard of them coming to you rather than you to them! When I think I'm in labour I have to call labour and delivery rather than my midwife!

Does sound promising for the water birth and I've packed my tankini just incase haha!! But I'm just not going to get too excited just incase it doesn't go to plan.


----------



## Inoue

Aww Kellie, how annoying!! :grr:. Friday will come really quick but its still a pain when youve been looking forward to it. 

Hope your hospital appt goes ok Lolly! :flow: 

Glad you had a lovely baby shower Sarah, sounds wonderful with all them cupcakes! :D. 

7days Scally.... :shock: 

Full / term for me today and Reimi is deciding not to move as much as norm :dohh:. Ive had her foot kick out if I aggravate her with poking and coke but think shes on a lazy day. I 'think' she has dropped a tad aswel as I cant easily feel her butt in my ribs, but then I dont feel any pressure down below so god knows :wacko: x


----------



## Scally

My little madam is having a quiet day too! x


----------



## Inoue

Scally said:


> My little madam is having a quiet day too! x

Its a right pain in the ass isnt it ~ ready for her to come out so then I can at least SEE her moving :coffee:. Layed on bed still with can of coke and cup of rlt, what a mixture :sick:. Whats your methods of getting your LO moving? Im sure we all have different techniques, lol x


----------



## Scally

I am currently munching an ice pop- usually sets her off! 
x


----------



## Sarahcake

Wooohooo full term Inoue :D Awesome!


----------



## Scally

Oooooh missed that bit, congratulations on being full term Inoue! x


----------



## time

Woohoo for full term! 

We dtd lastnight for the first time in weeks and straight afterwards baby seemed to move position and has been there ever since. I'm getting massive kicks on my far right hand side.. She's never been that far round before ever! I just hope she hasn't 'unengaged' and turned transverse.. I suppose she could just be curled round in a funny position!? As the midwife did say she was fixed fully engaged so I don't know!!

Anyway dtd didn't do anything for starting labour haha


----------



## Inoue

Thanks ladies :friends:. I dont have any ice pops :(. She has been punching me (i think?!) as I keep getting 'punches' deep inside (near bowel - thanks Reimi) x

Time, congrats on dtd :winkwink:. We did it last week and no labour ~ worth a shot though! :haha: x


----------



## time

And inoue an ice cubes or an ice cold glass of juice normally get baby moving!


----------



## ttc_lolly

My BP is still a little on the high side but no where hear as bad as it was so DAU have let me go :yipee: just got to wait a bloody hour now for my consultant appt!

Edit: happy 37 weeks and being full term inoue! I usually go for a lay down with an ice cold drink to get my little lady moving, but movement will definitely start to decrease now as your bubs runs out of room.


----------



## Scally

Yay thats great Lauryn!!!! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Fantastic Lauryn :D Really pleased that they are letting you go! 

Inoue, I missed what youd asked before hun sorry! To get Logan moving, I usually consume all the sugary things in the house and have something fizzy to drink. Although in the ante natal ward, the midwife said to me that hot sweet drinks actually work better than cold drinks so a hot sweet tea or coffee may be worth a shot?


----------



## Inoue

Thanks for the suggestions :), she's moving a little more now but not as much as < 36w so guess she must be getting a little bit squished in there. Glad your BP is a little lower Lolly, now to wait for the consultant :coffee: x


----------



## Sarahcake

Just got back from my appointment. No fully engaged here, but he is 2/5ths instead which is actually pretty low! Mentioned to my midwife about the fact that he isnt moving as much these days - she said this was perfectly normal as he is pretty much out of room in there now - although if im worried, to go right up and get checked out any time of the day/night. 

She noticed that my mood is a little low and asked me what was the matter, told her about how painful the spd is getting and how little sleep im having as a result of that, shes noted it down so the consultant can see next week and she is recommending that they go ahead and move my induction date forward so has written that to the consultant too. 

Im booked in for a sweep at 39+5 as im booked in for the 40 week induction but she explained that she would need a letter of consent from the consultant to actually do that as they arnt allowed to do sweeps until 40+5 without consultant say so which is fair enough. 

Just gotta get through another week and see what the consultant says now!


----------



## Inoue

Aww Sarah ~ 2/5th is great engagement! Congrats! Your mw sounds lovely, mine doesn't pick up on my moods at all so its nice she asked you why you look a little low. Its great that your not having to wait till 42 weeks like standard :) x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I have to give credit where credit is due, my midwife, in fact all the midwifes bar one that I have encountered in the last 9 months have been really fantastic. Very friendly, professional and really make you feel like they actually care about you.

Shes made a point of mentioning my low mood is directly connected to the pain and not anything to do with baby anxiety or not coping etc too which is good as the last thing I want is the cow of a health visitor looking at my notes and seeing low mood there.


----------



## Inoue

Yeh, best to keep the notes as clean as possible with health visitors sniffing around. Glad it was successfull over all ;). Only a couple of weeks then till Logans here without fail... Wow. Im still thinking I could have another 5 weeks if it all goes against me, lol. When is your next mw appt now? X


----------



## kellie_w

Glad to see that both your appointments went well Sarah and Lauryn. Fantastic news that they may be moving your induction forward, and I agree with how nice your midwife is to notice how you are feeling, most just want you in and out. Just remember, every day you re getting closer and closer to getting Logan in your arms and into the many cool outfits you have been brought! 

Congratulations on full term inoue!! :happydance: I really can't wait to see reimi, I have her already pictured in my mind :flower:

I think my ice craving has kept Oliver on the move all the time :haha: I think I have only had a couple of quiet spells, not even long enough to really worry which I am so incredibly thankful for! I have been so lucky this time, by now with Luke I was in and out the AAU constantly with high bp, lack of movement and protein in pee. Must be second time lucky! 

So dtd isn't working for anyone? Has anyone tried anything else?


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhhh I really hope it isnt 5 weeks for you, got everything crossed that she will pop out in a nice timely fashion for you and not make you wait :D 

Next appointment is my 'sweep' appointment at 39+5 so 2 weeks away.

Yup not long now Kellie, just feels like an eternity! Yeah she really is lovely, going to be getting a big box of chocolates and a thank you from me when this is all over lol. Haha yeah weve had so many people send us things bless them, cant you tell that we are an every so slightly geeky family though eh haha! 

Isnt it amazing how different two pregnancies can be, so much worry from the sounds of it last time compared to this time. You would think that it would be similar to the last being as your bodys coped with it before but sometimes it really is like night and day, completely different! So glad you dont have that worry this time though, wouldnt wish that on anyone.

I havnt managed to get Neil to man up yet so DTD hasnt happened! There's a fruit and veg shop up the road just opened though so im gonna go and nab all their pineapple stocks lol


----------



## Scally

Sarah- your MW sounds lovely, you are bound to be down with the pain you are in, and its nice that she picked up on that and not blaming it on anything else!

Kellie- this pregnancy sounds so much easier than your last, thats good, the labour will be too!

Inoue- I am sure Reimi will make her appearance soon, she wont make u wait that long!

Come on Neil!!!!! Need to man up! lol

We havent dtd, making sure we get to c section day now everything is arranged! lol

Go for it with the pineapple Sarah! 

x


----------



## time

Aww glad your appt went well Sarah! Not long until logan will be here at all!

Glad this pregnancy has been less stressful Kellie, I too had an ice cubes craving the first 6 months haha!

No, dtd did nothing I've definitely had less Braxton hicks today and baby seems less engaged if anything! I'm still on the rlt, and had a chicken bhuna on Saturday (normally a korma girl so this was a massive jump haha) and nothing! I also have a pineapple in the fridge!! May chop that up and have a nibble later on x


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's so funny, my craving is ice too :lol: was the same with Amber as well, just couldn't get enough of the stuff. Pretty healthy craving though eh!? ;) I didn't stop craving it until Amber was around 7 months old oddly enough, then my teeth went back to being sensitive and I could barely have 1 measly cube in a drink!

I'm happy that I don't have to go back up to the hospital now for anymore assessments :yipee: I have my 38w MW appt on the 15th and then booked in with the consultant on my EDD for a sweep. Hoping I won't make it to then ;)

Haven't been regularly DTD yet, think ill leave that out until as long as possible :rofl: I told OH tonight that the prostaglandins in his semen that can help to ripen the cervix is actually better ingested through the gut than being deposited straight in to the vagina haha: that word again!)... His little eyes lit right up :rofl::rofl::rofl: only thing I've started already is the EPO orally and have started inserting it too now, and I did have that false alarm on Sat night which may or may not have had anything to do with it but going to keep it up and see what happens! Might start getting the pump out from Thursday and having a go on that as I don't fancy the whole stimulating of my own nipples!


----------



## Sarahcake

Lmao yeah I'm definately not going to mention that little nugget of information to Neil...I suspect he will find that option a whole lot more appealing than trying to find a way around sex with a walrus haha! 

I've heard of ice cube cravings so much! Such a random one that! I actually can't stand ice cubes in drinks and things (waters them down - blargh) so the idea of ice cubes isn't my favourite idea lol! 

Last night has been spent sleeping on what feels like a bouncy castle. Neil decided that he wanted to try sleeping on an air bed to help my pains at night but we have nowhere practical to put one up so he's inflated one and stick it on top of our regular mattress in bed. As much as I hate to admit it, he was right on this occation...I've slept loads better last night and not in half as much pain as before. It's a pain in the ass to get in and out of mind but I don't actually care so lon as I can sleep lol may be worth a go if you guys are suffering? May work, may not.


----------



## Scally

Sarah- thats great about sleeping on the air bed, i do think it must look comical trying to get in and out with a big pregnant belly!

Lauryn- Haha to telling your OH that nugget of information last night, i think Dave would really like that- but no chance!!!!! You are very dedicated to evicting baby! lol

Lots of talk of vaginas, semen and nipples this morning already!!! tee hee! 

x


----------



## kellie_w

How funny that the ice craving is so common, I'm so nervous about damaging my teeth, but the craving is too strong, I need that crunch! I'm at hospital about getting my wisdom teeth out out today, I'm wonder if I have done damage!?

Glad you slept better Sarah, bet your bed was so comfy and high up! I find if I sleep well, the pain in my legs is no where near as bad so hopefully you will get a better day today. 

As we are all a bit tmi already today, I have a little question.... I think I have thrush, oh has just had it last week and now I have really thick white discharge (sorry!) and itch really bad but just in the evening. I am so sore it stings when I pee. I'm using canestan but worried can it be passed to baby at birth? Also can you catch it? We were dtd quite a lot before he got it, so not sure if we have passed it to each other! X


----------



## Scally

Sounds like you have it, I think it might be worth a visit to the docs sooner rather than later to ask if it can be passed to baby through the birth canal- i will have a google and see if there's any answers on there.

Good luck with your wisdom teeth appointment

6 DAYS!!!!!!!!! This is my last Tuesday before baby is born!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Haha Ally, I'm not THAT dedicated to the cause! I only told him about it after reading it up on babycentre... there will be no trying it :rofl:

Glad you slept better Sarah :hugs: your bed just have been so high! We don't have an inflatable bed otherwise I'd have given it a go. I slept soundly last night, I was so exhausted from the crappy last 2 nights that I must've just passed out! Not ideal but at least it's 1 good night out of 3.

I worry about my teeth too Kellie. I purposely use crushed ice though so it minimises how much crunching I have to do. It's so much easier to get through too, you should try it! Sarah I don't usually like ice for that very reason, but it's ok when you crave it as you are crunching it so fast it doesn't have time to melt in your drink :lol: besides, I literally have a pint full of ice and then will pour the measliest bit of squash or water in, just to keep the ice from sticking together! There's hardly any drink in the glass at all!

I'd get checked at docs Kellie as does sound like thrush and I'm not sure what the deal is with canesten and pregnancy? x


----------



## Inoue

Lolly, shame on you for leading your man on! Lol. You'll come home one day and he will be stood there bollock naked expecting to 'give his contribution to getting LO out' :rofl:. Your brave to get your boob pump out, I freak out when I look at it, looks like it will hurt :nope:. 

Kellie, yep that sounds like thrush. Canesten usually clears it up for me (had it when was teenager) but its worth going to doctors to get something more prescribed. It will clear up in no time - there's nothing tmi between us ladies :winkwink:

Omg!! 6 days Scally ~ :wohoo:

Xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I agree, definitely don't mind sharing TMI with you ladies! Is it even possible to have TMI when discussing ttc, pregnancy and birth anyway!? :haha:

Hahaha Inoue, he probably will! Bless his little heart :lol: maybe if I go over and am absolutely desperate... MAYBE! Until then, I'd rather not!

Pumping doesn't hurt, it's just a weird sensation that's hard to explain!


----------



## Inoue

Pump still grosses me out :sick:. I really need to grow up! Lol

I think im alone in this but the top of my bump hurts at random times :sad2:. I think Reimi has dropped abit as i cant feel her botty under my ribs anymore, now its hurting the skin about 3 inches from under boob. Dont think I can grow anymore or ill blow! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Bahahahaha your poor OH Lauryn, you know what he's expecting now right?  Hence why I am not mentioning this to Neil. If he cant man up, then why should I do that haha! 

Kellie, I would defo say that sounds like thrush. Canastan or the actual medication Clotrimazole is safe to use in pregnancy, so long as it is the 1% strength. It doesn't have to be the Canastan brand you use, both Asda and Tesco do their own brand at their pharmacy's. Just make sure you say you are pregnant and need the 1% strength and hopefully that should get cleared up nice and quick, its no fun is it :( 

Inoue, that does sound a lot like the stretching pains I was getting up there a few weeks back, especially if she has dropped down as your putting more pressure on the skin up there I guess. 

Ive been tempted to get the pump out myself actually as I find it a little bit wierd sat at home casually playing with my nipples :S Think id sooner use the pump haha!


----------



## time

Good luck at the hospital today Kellie my wisdom teeth started coming through last year and were agony! Seems to have settled now but I do hate teeth they give me nothing but trouble!!

Definitely won't be telling my husband that little nugget of info... Still not feeling well so no chance that's happening I think I'd rather be induced haha!!

Baby has moved back down today and I don't know how she can bury herself further than 0/5 but she seems to have managed it!! I can barely move and I just had to lift my own leg up to get up a step haha there is so much pressure down there!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh god! Ive had to do that once myself Time and im only 2/5! lol Hopefully she makes an appearance soon and stops the discomfort for you :)

Ooo Kellie, I managed to totally miss about your appointment today, really hope it goes well. x


----------



## kellie_w

Lauren, I have to get the crushed stuff too! I nearly cried in rage one day in asda when they had run out, I hate having to buy the big cubes and hammer then with a rolling pin! It's when we got out and they put big cubes in your drink that you still just HAVE to eat them! The same with me, it lasted until a few months after birth then I couldn't stand to eat anymore. Ohhh and milk with ice before bed is a fantastic heartburn cure! 

I have been waiting over two years to have this tooth out! It's my last wisdom one, each time I have been referred I either haven't received a letter, so had to wait another 6 months on the list, or have been pregnant so can't have it done. Apparently it's so bad it's like a egg shell and will just shatter when they go to pull it so needs surgery to remove all of it. It's been filled both times I have been pregnant to get rid of the pain. Can't wait to get it gone! 

Thanks for all the thrush advice. I will bring it up with my midwife on Friday, I wonder if that's what caused the leu.... (I really can't remember how to spell it at all!) in my wee last time? I had a trace of protein too, but that was put down to discharge. 

Ohh time! I wonder how much longer you will go with baby so low!

When is your next appointment inoue? Hurray if reimi has dropped! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhhh have you got a plan to have it out when you have had him Kellie? That sounds horrific for you :( Im such a huge wuss when it comes to teeth pains. I can take most things but that makes be a proper baby. 

Just got a gift through the post from a couple of our friends living over in LA (lucky buggers...) how lovely is this? I had no idea that such schemes ran, I have a lot of happy memories of sitting and reading with my mum when I was very little so I consider this to be very thoughtful indeed.

Just got my pram all up and sorted :D Its now sat in my front room with the raincover over it so that my cats dont decide to make themselves comfortable in it lol
 



Attached Files:







present from Olly and Amanda.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Inoue

Kellie, my next mw appt is next Tue (13th) then hopefully it will be weekly appts after that. Ive got all crossed that she says im at least 4/5th engaged :cloud9:. Sorry to hear about your wisdom tooth, im a dental nurse and seen many pts who's wisdoms are v broken down and come out in shards. You'll be fine once all numbed up, bet you'l just be relieved to finally get it done! :). 

Sarah, that is so cute from your LA friends!! <3. Nice to know there thinking of you and little Logan xx


----------



## time

Aww what a lovely present sarah!! So cute of them!

Quick Q ladies, we are having good wren in with us for the first few months but then she will be going into her nursery while it's still cold.. We put the thermometer up a few weeks ago and the temperature in there is always between 16 and 23 c, I think this is about right isn't it? But then I looked how many blankets you need to match the temp and it says between 1 and 4 blankets.. But what if the temp is 23 so I put 1 blanket on, then it goes down to say 16 c while I'm asleep? Won't she be freezing cold? Only starting to think about this now but it's all very confusing.. I know overheating is really bad too so don't want to end up putting too many blankets on!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'd recommend getting a sleeping bag time. They are a godsend during the colder months and you don't have to worry about baby wriggling out of them and getting too cold. We had a winter tog size for when it was winter (obvs!) and as Amber's room would get quite cold I'd usually also put a cellular blanket over her too.


That's such a lovely gift Sarah, how thoughtful of your friends :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Im actually really interested to know the same Time and been meaning to ask for a while. 
Our room thermometer says that 19 degrees is the ideal, which we get but when the heating goes on, that obviously goes up and then when the heating knocks off it goes to about 16-17 degrees. Ive been massively confused as to what we should be putting Logan in to sleep :S Im leaning more towards the less blankets option, like vest, sleep suit and blanket as ive heard that a baby that is too warm is actually the more dangerous of the two :S

So confusing!

Edit: Just seen Lauryns post lol We have a few sleeping bags so I think I may use them, are they ok to use from birth? Mine are all 0-3 months so im assuming so?


----------



## Scally

Sarah- such a lovely thoughtful present.

Time- I would recommend sleeping bags aswell- we always used them with Izzy and they were great.

We set our thermometer on our heating to 18 degrees so it never gets very cold or too hot, and then use a 2.5 tog sleeping bag.

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo ill have to ask Neil if we can actually set the temperature on our heating. I suspect not as its just your basic boiler + radiator set up but its worth an ask. That would make things tones easier.

If I use a sleeping bag, (we actually have like 8 2.5 tog ones here lol) what would I put on him underneath? still the same vest and sleep suit combo - assuming I can regulate it to as close as 18 degrees as humanly possible lol


----------



## time

I did buy 2 sleeping bags (1 2.5 tog and 1 1 tog for summer) but my niece absolutely hated being in her sleeping bag so I did want another option just incase she hates it too!

Think you still put vest and sleepsuits on under them sarah. 

I think only one blanket would be too cold if it were to be 16c during the night so I just don't know!


----------



## time

Ooh and also most of the sleeping bags are over 8lbs or something I think so will fit most newborns.. Or after a few weeks at least!


----------



## Sarahcake

It just seems like a complete minefield doesnt it! I panic about things like this too, probably wont sleep a wink between feeding him and checking to see if he is too hot/too cold lol


----------



## Scally

Time- if it got down to 16 degrees i dont think one blanket would be enough, but your baby will wake up and let you know if they are cold so you can stick another one on.

vest and sleepsuit underneath is the norm for the sleeping bags- there is a chart with the grobag ones to explain what the baby would wear according to the temperature.

Most can be used with newborns

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

They usually recommend you don't use them from newborn, but I think this is mainly for low birth weight and prem babies. We didn't put Amber in one for a month or so as we swaddled mainly to start off with. The earlier you put them in one the more they can get used to it :thumbup:

Baby being too hot is obviously a lot more dangerous than her/him being a bit cold. You worry so much now but trust me, once baby is here everything will fall into place and you'll all be experts!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you muchly ladies :D That does help a great deal! Why are these things so complicated eh? lol


----------



## time

Here's where I got the info sarahhttp://help.mothercare.com/help/products/bedding


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo you star, thank you :)


----------



## kellie_w

I still struggle with temperature now at 2! Our heating is weird, the heat only comes on if the thermostat is over 23, within a hour the house is baking hot so night time it gets really cold. We have never been able to figure it out if we are doing something wrong! Luke always kicks his duvet off now, so we make sure he has layers to keep warm. We also used sleeping bags until 13 months, they were a god send. When it got really cold, he had a 2.5 tog bag, long sleeve vest, baby grow and cardigan and occasionally a cellular blanket too and socks on his hands. It's really hard to judge, I'm not looking forward to it again. i also worried as theres us snuggled under a 13.5 tog quilt and baby only has 2.5 tog, buti learnt only recently that its to do with body weight. i did have a email from gro-bag only last night and they have just released 3.5 tog, so if you have a colder house its worth giving that a look.I want to try swaddling like Lauryn for the first month, that's a reminder for me to get swaddling blankets! 

My appointment was another let down, the consultant said I only need a injection to have it out, not general anthestic. 3 dentists have referred me at different points saying I need to be knocked out due to the chance it will shatter. Now I have to go back in 3 months for a X-ray to see how deep the roots and damage is. So wasted journey! Was funny though to see all my medical notes there, knowing they are all my previous birth documents which I desperately want to have a nose through! They better hurry up and get them transferred back to the main hospital!

Had some really huge pains earlier, like a stitch, ripping feeling each side of my bump. I was driving at the time, had to pull over twice and get out and stand to get it to ease. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## kellie_w

Ohh and Sarah, that is such a lovely present! Neve seen nothing like it, it's so thoughtful! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Ugh seriously? That does seem like a massive waste of time for you. I swear that these people never communicate amongst themselves do they, would save a lot of hassle if they did! I get the same with my rhumatology and dermatology consultants, both have completely different views on things and not once have they actually conversed between themselves!

I was going to try swaddling myself actually, although I keep forgetting to get swaddle blankets. I will add that to the list of things to get, has to be worth a try right. Especially for you Kellie, sounds like your heating system is an enigma in itself! 

Not a clue what those pains could be though :S That doesnt sound like anything ive experienced before now, hopefully one of the other ladies may be able to shed some light, if it continues though may be worth ringing for just a bit of advice on it. 

Today has actually been pretty productive! Ive done nothing of real substance, but ive gotten a lot of washing out of the way today, cleaned the kitchen + bathroom, moved some of the stored stuff out of the front room and into a better place and put my pram together :D So yeah, nothing massive but more than ive been able to do in one go than in recent weeks lol


----------



## Inoue

Kellie, sorry your appt didnt go as planned :(. We dont really do GA as standard, most surgicals are done under local in my surgery, pts are fine with the treatment and we stitch up the area once were done. Not great practice if your getting mixed messages from different medics. Hope it gets sorted soon. No idea on the pain, did you turn your torso in anyway? (like looking behind when reversing or looking at blind spot). I get a pulling sensation when reversing out of nans long drive x


----------



## Scally

Kellie- Sorry to hear your appointment didnt go well! They sound useless!
Good to hear Grobag have brought out 3.5 tog bags, our flat used to be freezing, i think we'll be ok this time as the house is much warmer.
Dont think i have experienced the pain, sounds muscle/nerve related as it eased when you stood?

I was tempted to get a swaddle blanket just in case, not sure though, and not really sure how to do it.

Sarah- sounds like you had a very productive day, nice when a day goes like that! 

I am feeling so exhausted over the last couple of days- I attempted to clean windows today, did two and then gave up, scrubbed half of the kitchen floor and gave up! lol

Something I read on the breastfeeding forum, and have spoken to Kellie about, but thought i'd run it past you guys too, and also Lauryn would it be something u'd consider for Amber?
So i want to breastfeed this baby, and some mums over on the forum were talking about giving expressed milk to the older sibling too- just a glass a day or some on her cereal? I am not sure how i feel about it, but if it has health benefits for her i would like to do that for her.... what do u guys think?

x


----------



## time

I got bought 2 swaddle blankets at my baby shower but I would have no idea how to do it.. I may have to Google it!

Glad you had a productive day sarah, I'm feeling fluey and ill so have done nothing and had the day off work..hope I'm not coming down with something as I really don't want to be ill and giving birth!


----------



## Inoue

That sounds a bit odd Scally, as im not a mom already I guess I cant really answer it, but personally I would just bf the baby and no expressed for the older sibling. Them days have been and gone for the older kids. Each to there own but I personally wouldnt do it :flow:. 

Sarah, congrats on the mammoth clean up! Wish I could get a kick to do my home, I keep ontop of it but I still havent put my washing away :haha: x


----------



## time

Hmm I watched a programme on breastfeeding a few years ago and there were women who breastfed until their children were like 11,12,13... Self weaning I think they called it!!!

I know that's completely different to what you asked but I personally think breast milk is for babies and I don't know where you would draw the line.. Especially if you had a child older as well would you give them some expressed milk on their cereal too? I don't know why it creeps me out a little haha but I know how good breast milk is and it probably would be really good for a toddler.. Or any child really.. But I don't know as I said where do you draw the line age wise and is there a massive difference between actually breastfeeding and expressing into a glass for them!?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I don't find it odd at all Ally, breast milk has so many amazing qualities that if there's any left over I wouldn't mind giving it to Amber. She's had it before! Cow's milk seems to aggravate her eczema too (which I still put down to formula) so she doesn't have a lot of it if I can help it, so BM on her morning cereal is actually a really good idea.

Sorry you're appt wasn't great Kellie :( people really need to learn how to communicate with one another :wacko: it'd save so much time and probably NHS money if they did! I always get the urge to sneak a peek at my maternity notes from Amber's pregnancy whenever my consultant gets them out :haha: that pain sounds odd, have you had anymore? The first thing that came to my mind when you described it was contractions when in established labour! That's how I remember them feeling anyway. I doubt it's that though if its stopped lol x


----------



## Sarahcake

Time, happy 38 weeks! :D 

I think that the night before last's good night sleep may have been a complete fluke :( I feel like crap today, ive had an hour sleep. Had to get Neil to lift me back into bed after a toilet trip this morning after trying for an hour to do it myself and being unable to. Urghhh :( Grumpy Sarah is grumpy today! 

Ally, I cant really give you a proper answer being as you know, first time mum lol There is something about it that I find a little weird, I guess its the way that ive been made to feel growing up - that breast milk is a food for babies only. However, I do actually see why you would want to give it to Izzy, the health benefits are undeniably there so I think that would actually over ride my weirdness toward it if that makes sense.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 38 weeks time!

Awww sorry you had a rougn night Sarah :hugs: I seem to have 1 good night and then the next 2/3 night's crap after that :wacko: I just keep telling myself there's not much longer to go... I hope!

I think I'd find it a little weird if you were expecting to feel the older non-breast fed child straight from the source but seeing as that isn't the case, it's no weirder than giving them milk intended for a cow's calf baby!


----------



## kellie_w

Happy 38 weeks time, not long now! Hurray for tomorrow as Lauryn finally full term and I'm single figures! And this time next week at least one of us will have a baby! Wonder who will join ally!? 

Sorry to hear you had such a crappy night Sarah, you have every right to be a grumpy Sarah today, try and get one more sleep. I had a rubbish night too, was so ridiculously hot and achy and kept feeling like I was going to throw up the eviction madras and heartburn milk cure I had last night. I just want to go into labour!!! Fed up of the pains starting then stopping, the tightenings and pain was so much yesterday, today nothing! I want to be able to sit on the floor and play with my son, and take him out again to places like the zoo so he gets a good walk... Sorry I'm moany and fed up today! X


----------



## Scally

Good morning!

So sorry to hear about your sleep Sarah- u poor thing, try and go back to bed for a bit- shame it sounded like the air mattress helped!

I do feel a little weird about the breastmilk- but i think if i express enough I will probably give her a bit on her cereal or a glass, now she has started pre school it'd be good to boost her immunity.

I have my last MW appointment today! Very exciting!!!!!! I have no expectations of finding out whether she is engaged, how far down etc etc, they are such rushed appointments! 

5 DAYS TO GOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Kellie :hugs: you have every right to moan hun. It's horrible being restricted with things we can do with our LO's, I hate it and already feel majorly guilty for bringing a sibling into Amber's life now add on top of that my tired and soreness preventing us doing all our usual things together :( it really is poo.

Eeeek forgot I'm full term tomorrow :yipee: it doesn't seem real! That's the last of us then, c'mon babies get a wiggle on! Have you tried anything to make the pains a bit more regular? Get ya breast pump out :haha: x


----------



## Scally

Posted before i read Lauryn and Kellie's posts!

Kellie- sorry to hear you are having such a hard time- i must admit sitting and playing with Izzy is something i am looking forward to doing! And being able to keep up with her at all- she asks me to chase her and outruns me easy! lol
You do sound like you are close to labour Kellie though!

Lauryn- i know what you mean, if i was feeding her from the breast it would freak me out! But i think i will go for it with the expressing.

Happy 38 weeks Time!!!

x


----------



## kellie_w

I still don't have a breast pump, is it best to go manual or electric? I still need that, a movement monitor and swaddling blankets! I need to get to mothercare! And there's me thinking I'm so organised! 

Ohhh and for those that do have a pump, how do you go about bottles? I know they screw on but what if you want to use a different brand? We have dr browns, would you pump into the pumps brand then pour into the other? I am such a breastfeeding novice, I don't have a clue! 

5 days ally! So unbelievable! Let us know how you get on at your appointment

I have that guilt too Lauryn, I feel like he is being so neglected. He seems happy still though, trashing each room with toys, watching his favourite DVDs and going to softplay 3 times a week at the moment just to go mad! And he is sttn again until 8am, so I guess he must be getting tired out enough. I keep reading about mums who have to give up breastfeeding as it takes too long so they don't have enough time to spend with their toddler. So I guess the guilt carries on after birth too! X


----------



## Scally

Kellie- It sounds like you are doing so much for him still, soft play etc. The guilt never stops though, but just keep remembering you are giving him a gift of a brother and that will mean so much to him as he grows up.

With the pumping- i pumped into the little bottle that came with the medela electric pump and then poured it into a Dr Brown bottle- will do the same this time too. I am not sure about manual pumps as have never used one, but the electric medela ones are great!

Sounds like you need a trip to Mothercare! Not long now you only have 5 days!!!!! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow well you're doing a ton more than me! Poor Amber :( lol! I'm trying to chill and keep my BP down, so we haven't been out much except for little walks and going to the park, plus ballet and playdates on fridays. We missed playgroup yesterday because I slept in :blush: ooops!

I did the exact same as Ally :thumbup: pumped into the little bottle that came with my medela pump and would then pour the milk into storage bags to freeze or straight into sterilised bottles and then pop them in the fridge to heat and use when needed. I have an electric and a manual, and I used the manual once for maybe 2mins last time and then I got a dead wrist :rofl: it's hard bloody work, so I would recommend electric just because it's quick and easy and you just sit there, no work required :rofl:

I've also seen and heard of a lot of women failing with BF'ing a second time because it can be hard to get it started, and having to take care of their toddlers. I'm determined to persevere though. I imagine it'll be a little easier just plopping baby on the boob instead of having to go faff around with formula and heating bottles up etc whilst keeping Amber entertained. We are lucky that we are having our babies in the winter too, so I'm not expecting to go out too much for the first few weeks and hopefully by then we'll have BF'ing well established x


----------



## pops23

Hi aldies, sorry I've missed so much lately! 

Need a little advice.. last night woke up with the most horrendous stomach pain ever. I couldn't turn and struggled to get up, managed to get out of bed through the pain and it felt ever so slightly better when I was stood up.

Went to the loo, got back into bed and was still agony, and suddenly felt really hungry and tummy was grumbling. ate a banana and stomach was making all sorts of crazy noises. eventually managed to fall asleep and pain has gone this morning and baby is moving.. what the hell was it?

was it just the worst trapped wind in the world? it hurt so much!!! should i be worried? also randomly baby was right over to the left, when it is always over to the right, could that amount of movement hurt me that much? xx


----------



## time

Thanks ladies can't believe only 2 weeks left hopefully! I'm having a lot of pains today and Braxton hicks so I've just been for a quick walk to see if anything comes of it but nothing so far! On my second cup of rlt of the day!

Seems like none of us are sleeping well now.. I'm the same as you lauryn in that I tend to have one good night and then a few terrible.. Probably so worn out after a few sleepless nights that we sleep no matter what haha!

Try not to feel bad about neglecting your toddlers ladies.. They will soon have a baby brother/sister and you will be back to normal doing all your regular activities in no time! I've no idea how difficult it must be with a toddler and being pregnant but in the long run having little ones close in age will be lovely!

Good luck at the mw today ally! 5 days my god it's gone so quick baby will be here in no time! So excited for you! I do have a feeling Kellie will be joining you next week!

I've also heard the medela electric pump is really good.. I think I'd go for that over a manual as my mum used a manual with my little sister and gave up as she tried endlessly for the tiniest amount of milk!


----------



## Scally

Pops- honestly i get the most horrendous wind pains in bed at night- i keep deflatine by my bed ready to eat as soon as i feel it! It seems to be getting worse lately so it could be it couldnt it? 

Time- You sound close too with your pains and BH! 

I have just decided to clean the rest of the windows (inside- no way am i doing outside- far too many cobwebs!) and put my net curtains in the wash- did that and am now sitting down to rest! lol.

x


----------



## pops23

Thanks hun, it was awful last night, worst pain ever!! secretly was hoping it was labour starting but no such luck! xx


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you for the ugg editions, definately going to go for electric. Would love a medela, but just seen the prices and we already have to depart with £100 for a angelcare monitor. Don't know if I like the thought of a second hand one as I seen a few for sale at good prices.

Pops, I get a lot of that pain now when laying down, standing eases it most of the time but it happens a lot when laying down. And like ally, also wind pain which really hurts! 

Ally, can you help me, you know about this with izzy and being a teacher! at 3, it's not called reception class is it? I thought that was at 4/5. And isn't it at certain dates they start, like Luke would start preschool January not immediately after his birthday? Also what kind of things do they do at nursery? We have a family members girlfriend (oh's side who everyone dislikes) who claims their son who turned 3 Sunday starts school today, apparently they lied about where they live to get him into the best school, his first class is French and he has to wear a school uniform!? I looked at the school website and they don't have nursery, just starts from reception class. I just know she is lying!


----------



## time

Trapped wind can be terrible! I would say it was that or simply baby crushing everything if they were really far to the left for a short while.. I've had that before and my insides felt crushed!! Nasty!
Hope it doesn't come back!

Well done ally! Need to get my curtains washed today thanks for reminding me!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

We got our medela swing second hand Kellie. As long as you clean and sterilise it then it's fine! Pumps in the neonatal wards at hospitals have all been used by tons of different women, makes no difference :) we got ours so cheap too and they really do last. 

Sounds like this woman is a big fat liar :haha: it's preschool they can start at 3 isn't it? And that's with the 15 free hours a week (more if you pay). Reception is started at 4 x


----------



## time

That definite,you doesn't sound right Kellie!! I think most reception starters are 5 (some are 4 for a very short time) and french!!?? That is madness!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks for letting me grumble :) I got a couple more hours and feel a lot more human again! Roll on my consultant appointment monday! 

Dont feel bad about your toddlers too, I bet they are getting enough stimulation from what is being done, and a lot of the time, they just want to be around mummy no matter what activity is being done :) 

Pop's I would agree with the trapped wind pain, and its frigging horrific isnt it :( Can get really painful. The first time it hit me I was just stunned thinking what the hell is this?! A friend mentioned it may be trapped wind and to try Renee Deflatine and they really work for me and are pregnancy safe. I take a couple as soon as I realise what is going on and it gets rid of it fairly sharpish - and not by giving you a serious case of bum trumpeting so its safe for use in company too haha! 

I was looking at the Medala Swing myself as ive heard its the best electric one you can get, but Neil suggested we try a manual one first and if I dont like it, then we can invest in the electric one. I ended up getting the Avent manual pump, despite the fact all the bottles and steriliser I have is Tommee Tippee Closer to Nature stuff. The Avent one is supposedly better than the TT one. 

Kellie, that woman is having you/ everyone on im afraid. I was a teaching assistant in a reception class for a year and it was 4-5 year olds in my class. At 3 they were at the pre-school attached to the main school and made the transition up from there. 

Ally, regarding the breastmilk thing, actually, I don't think I have any issue with it. I thought about it since I wrote my initial reply and I think the part I would find weird is the feeding from the source at that age, especially if they wernt breast fed before. But actually, expressing into a cup and mixing it with things - porridge, cereal, could even make half and half milk which ive heard people doing seems ok with me. Not that you need my say so haha! I just thought id elaborate further after thinking on things from this morning lol


----------



## Scally

Kellie- she does sound like a big fat liar! They start pre school at 3, the funding starts the term after they turn 3- so even though Izzy goes now her funding doesnt start until January- hence the one morning a week! 
I would very much doubt at his age he would be wearing a uniform and have French unless it was in a posh private school or something but even then it would be classed as nursery/pre-school rather than reception (that being for 4-5 year olds)

The wind pain is horrendous, Dave has actually panicked because i have it and have been doubled over with it, he asked if i was starting labour and i said no it doesnt hurt this much at the start!

Thanks Sarah- i think i will go for it, its interesting to get others views on it, i think there would only be a couple of people i would tell in real life as i think i woulld get some disgusted reactions (not that you guys arent real life.....u know what i mean! lol)

x


----------



## kellie_w

Lauryn, that's so true about the pumps on the maternity wards :dohh: don't get why I didn't think of that! Think I'm going to do like Sarah at first, go manual to start, if successful then will invest in a electric. I'm going to not give up as quickly this time! 

Ha, I knew she was lying! :haha: honestly, she is a 21 year old know it all, TOWIE wannabe, done everything, knows everyone, foul mouthed Fake. The amount of lies and bragging does my head in. I think it shows how much I dislike her! Thanks girls, I knew that none of that sounded right! 

Glad you are feeling better Sarah, think I need this deflatine. Think ill end up with a divorce with the amount of Unattractive wind I have :haha:


----------



## Scally

Sarah- i would love a medela swing, they looks so good, but they are priced so insane! We have the medela mini electric and even though its noisy it did the job last time! A hint for you all get some nipple shields!!! I never used them when feeding Izzy but i did with the pumping- it was so harsh it killed my nipples- but was great with the shields

x


----------



## kellie_w

Just seen your reply, thank you ally! 

I think you should go for it, don't worry about what others think. It's lovely that you can do that for izzy later on, and like you said it will benefit her so much. It's also a nice bond I think. Like I said, I can't do it, Luke doesn't even eat milk with cereal, I only get dairy in through sauces, cheese etc. but if I could get him drinking it I would consider it for sure. Hmm, don't think oh would appreciate mashed potato with breast milk :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yes, nipple shields are a must :thumbup:

Kellie, he might prefer BM? It's a lot sweeter and thinner, so you never know! Amber doesn't like milk that much either and she never drank a lot of formula either. Can't blame her, have you tasted it!? Bleurrgghhh!


----------



## Scally

hahaha Kellie to the mash made with breastmilk!

There is a couple of medela swing breast pumps for sale round here- one in Ipswich which is unused and all in box etc- £40- looks like its being sold through a charity shop.
There is also a used one in Colchester- its on 99p at the moment with 3 days left x


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies! :hi:. Few pages to catch up from last night, you little chatter boxes :devil:

Pops, I was also thinking the same last night when I had immense pain at about 2am. Mine wasnt trapped wind but omg did it floor me :wacko:. I guess it was a very bad BH but it nearly had me waking marc up. Hope you feel ok now :flow:

Ive just had my consultant's reception on the phone asking me why I did the strep b test (a little snooty) so I explained that I dont have much luck with pregnancys and £35 to me is nothing so why wouldnt i?.... Anyway, long story short, they need me to do a red top bottle urine test to see how bad the bacteria is then consultant will also give me oral AB along with IV. Dont think the mw person was best pleased though that I did the test, I just said id rather know through my own testing than not!! :haha: x


----------



## Scally

Inoue- thats a bit snotty of them! It was your money so why wouldnt you? Its not like you asked them to pay for it! I really do hope they start to test everyone- its madness! Good that they are taking it seriously though with the AB oral and IV. 

X


----------



## Inoue

Lol, its ridiculous how they think its not worth doing. She said if we swabbed you on Monday you could be possitive, then Tuesday you could be negative. While in the medical guidelines it states it takes 5 weeks for the bacteria to change from pos to neg hence you test at 35w plus ~ think she needs to catch up on the new guidelines! Im getting the IV antibiotics regardless but consultant wants to make sure its not a bad colonisation, if so then the oral will also be needed. Its not a big deal so dont know why shes's making it out to be, im sure Reimi will be fine even without AB but if the offers there then I might aswell protecter her a little if I can xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Inoue what the hell? She had no right to question your choice! Especially when you have paid for it out of your own pocket, its not as if you have cost the NHS anything really is it bar some antibiotics! Some peoples attitudes are unbelievable, you were well within your right to want to know your Strep B status.

Im puzzled as to why they want you to do a red bottle test though....Red bottles are for CSU test - Catheter specimens, ie strait from the bladder via a catheter, White tops are MSU - Mid stream urine tests, the normal ones and those pots are fine to be sent to the lab :S


----------



## Inoue

Oh heck, I dont want a catheter! Lol. I scribbled down what she said and it was (smu urine - red top bottle + have a wash then collect the urine from midstream). Does that mean anything to you? X


----------



## Sarahcake

Sterile morning urine im going to assume that means, hence the wash and then midstream collection. Hmm, maybe the lab only accepts samples for what your being tested for from a red bottle then. The red bottles mostly have like a dust in the bottom which preserves certain strains of bacteria so its likely that what they are testing you for would need to be preserved then. 

Just struck me as odd as bar a very few occations, whenever ive been asked for a red top urine sample to be done on a patient, its been a CSU sample they are after.


----------



## Inoue

Sterile morning urine makes sence I guess ~ she said to ask the doctor for that red top bottle so if they look at me wierd then im sure they can change it and give me the correct bottle. Thanks for your info anyway! :D x


----------



## Scally

Are the red top ones are the those iddy biddy ones that they expect you to be able to direct your urine into!? lol

Well MW appointment was uneventful! The lady before me was in there half hour i was in and out fast! 
Same old same old 4 plus sugar, no surprises there! BP good, measuring almost 3 weeks behind now, she said nothing to worry about- funny with fundal height though when i saw consultant at 36 he measured me at 37, and she has just measured me at 36! Lol, I cant see how! lol

x


----------



## Sarahcake

The red top ones should be the same size as the white ones, least they always have been that ive seen anyways lol

Glad your appointment went well :) I guess there isnt really a grand amount they can really do for you at these appointments now that your planned section is coming up really bloody fast lol I really just dont get fundal height, there's so so many things that can affect it. It scared the life out of me at first, especially when Logan was supposedly measuring 42 weeks at 32! But I kinda just nod and agree to it now and be on my way as I dont really trust it tbh!


----------



## Scally

I figured the consultant was a man so measured bigger! lol x


----------



## time

I always thought smu meant second morning urine am I wrong?!

Good luck anyway inoue can't believe they questioned you so much about going private for the strep be test! Your decision!!

Oh ally the fundal height measurement is so old and boring now I don't know why they bother at all as each time they come back with a different measurement! My last appt I was 4 weeks behind still and she just shrugged it off so don't think even the midwifes take it seriously.. They're just ticking it off their list of things to do. Baby has probably changed position for you or fluid level could have changed!


----------



## Inoue

Glad you got on ok (yet uneventful) at mw check Scally :). What time do you go into hospital for C-sec? X

Time, im going to do second pee and wash beforehand so ive covered all basis :haha:. What a palava for some liquid penicillin, I could nip into work and nick some without this much effort! X


----------



## pops23

Can't believe she got snotty with you, seems to me all women should be tested anyway, bloody cheapskates!!

Thats for the trapped wind/ pain sympathy, glad to know its not just me!!

I've got a medela swing, got it for £99 with some amazon vouchers I had from my birthday, haven't actually opened it yet, going to this weekend and work out how to use it and maybe give it a whizz to help labour on.. nipple stimulation is meant to work isn't it?

xxx


----------



## Scally

Inoue- i go in at 7.45, they schedule two per day, the first person goes down about 9 and the second one 2 hours later- i think we'll find out if i am 1st or 2nd when we go for the pre op on Friday. But if there are emergency ones we might be there all day waiting etc- i think if we havent gone down by the afternoon they put you on a drip to stop dehydration etc. I really hope i am first and there isnt any emergencies- going to be crazy nervous waiting in the room for too long! 

x


----------



## time

Arghhh ally that's so exciting!! Fingers crossed you are 1st in and not waiting round all day!


----------



## Sarahcake

The excitement would just be overbearing for me right now Ally if I were you haha! Im horrible at waiting for certain days to come around :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yes pops it is, give it a bash :thumbup: I'm going to start using mine from tomorrow onwards!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ally, what was your recovery like after your previous c-sec? x


----------



## Sarahcake

Im tempted to join you ladies and crack out the breast pump myself...not literally like join you mind, that would just be weird lol


----------



## time

Haha!! I tried it lastnight but nothing.. May give it another go tonight along with some pineapple!!


----------



## Inoue

If you use the breast pump though, does any milk come out? Dont we need that beginning milk for the baby? :wacko: :blush:

God I hope you get first slot Scally! Id be a nervous reck if I had to be the second one :haha: x


----------



## Sarahcake

As far as I am aware, It would be colustrum that came out now as milk doesnt actually get produced until the hormone to allow that to happen is released, which happens when you birth your baby. 

Colustrum just regenerates over and over until your milk is there to replace it, so I cant see any harm in it. Can the colustrum be kept and frozen though? Would hate to waste it if there was no need.


----------



## Scally

Lauryn- my last recovery was horrendous but thats because of the emergency- i had bladder trauma (from where they had to shove her back up the birth canal), i had an infection and got a temperature straight away (they didnt know this so i was breastfeeding her and she stopped breathing because i heated her up so much), i had retained products so bled for about 2 months, and sometimes in those 2 months it would pour out of me clots and all all over the floor- the infection/bleeding got so bad i had to give up breastfeeding at 4 weeks. But do u know what even with all that the c section recovery itself wasnt too bad, i remember being able to walk around a nearby town at 2 weeks post c section.
My consultant reassures me this time that it wont be as bad as that, and that they will treat me with antibiotics in theatre to try and prevent an infection. 
x


----------



## Scally

My main thing was the suffering Izzy had last time, and this time that can hopefully not happen to this baby x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh Inoue don't worry about wasting colostrum, your body will continue to produce it until after a few days when your baby's born and your milk comes in. You probably won't be able to pump that much out at the moment, like a drop or 2 at the most.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh god Ally that sounds horrific :( I hope it isn't as bad this time round for you. I'm so scared of even the thought of having a c-sec because of infections and whatnot, I also don't like surgery so I'd probably have to be put out completely!


----------



## Scally

To be honest by the time we got to theatre i had had 14 hours of labour and 3 attempts at ventouse so when they said they were doing a c section i was relieved! I also lost about 2 litres of blood last time which they assure me will hopefully not be as bad this time!
There are risks with a c section, but this time i am going to feel more in control and hopefully stop my baby from suffering aswell- mind you walking to that theatre must be nerve racking! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh Ally :( That sounds awful, you poor thing. I can totally understand why you want a nice, controlled c-section this time. Makes complete sense to me as a lot of your previous trauma would have been caused by the rushed nature of an emergency c-section. 

I have everything crossed that this time, because you know exactly what will happen and it will be done in a nice controlled calm way that you will have a much much better experience and an easier recovery as a result.


----------



## kellie_w

Eek, I'm just stopping by quickly, I may be wrong but just rushed home from morrisons after 6 huge contractions. I have soon remembered how much this hurts! Things have died down now in the last half hour, I just keep getting some back pains but I'm hoping that this is the start.... Ill keep you updated! Knowing my luck it's a false alarm! X


----------



## Scally

Agggggghhhhhhhhh Kellie how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please keep us updated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Scally said:


> Agggggghhhhhhhhh Kellie how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please keep us updated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x

I totally second this!!! haha!

Keep us updated hun, im all excited now :D :D x


----------



## time

Oh wow Kellie how exciting!!!!! Keep us posted!

You poor thing ally, most of those problems were from it being an emergency c section though which are apparently so much harder and a lot worse to recover from so I'm sure everything will go perfectly smoothly on Monday! Being prepared for a c section must be so much easier to deal with thanbeing rushed off last minute after being in labour for hours!


----------



## Inoue

Scally said:


> Agggggghhhhhhhhh Kellie how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please keep us updated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x

I third this!!!!!!!! Keep active and see if baby will come out ~ arrrrrrrrrr!!!!! :wohoo: xxxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG Kellie, exciting!!!!! Keep us updated, I really hope this is it! Here's some labour dust :dust: LOL!


----------



## kellie_w

:growlmad: I think it's nothing. All died down, just have dull stomach and back ache crampy feeling and a stinging like feeling round my cervix area. Hoping and hoping that it kicks off again soon. Sorry ladies for getting hopes up! :hugs:


----------



## time

Aww Kellie, quick go get the breastpump out haha!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww hun, don't be sorry silly! Get your DH to give your nips some stimulaton :haha: or do it yourself of course! Try everything you can to get those contractions back x


----------



## Sarahcake

No need to be sorry! Hope it all kicks back off for you soon! At the very least you know that things are happening now which is awesome :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

I wonder if Kellie has had anymore contractions!? Will be on here eagerly in the morning to find out!

Has anyone had a feel or attempted to feel their cervix at all? After seeing a thread in 3rd tri I thought I'd give it a bash :haha: disappointed to discover that I think mine is really high, really far back and pretty firm too. Didn't feel open at all :shrug: this baby's never coming out!


----------



## Scally

I have never tried that Lauryn- i have no clue what i would be looking for! lol

Any news this morning Kellie!?

Hows everyone? 

4 days to go!!!!!!!! (if they kept my original appointment it would have been tomorrow! boo!)

x


----------



## kellie_w

Can't believe you only have 4 days ally! It's getting more exciting! 

Hurray for full term Lauryn! Congratulations on making it, that's all of us there now! :happydance:

Nothing exciting from me, just feel like I have been kicked in the stomach and back severely, few more twinges. Back to the waiting game :growlmad: I don't get it, I know what contractions feel like, they were definately 100% them, no way braxton hicks. I'm even more scared now..... Just got to tell myself I can do this just on gas and air!


----------



## Scally

Happy full term Lauryn!!!!!! And 38 weeks Sarah! 

Kellie- how strange, it could be the start of it all, slow labour maybe? You will be able to do this, lets hope you get the room with the pool that'll help.
What have you got planned today? Think u need to go for a long walk, have a curry, eat some pineapple, dtd and maybe the other that Lauryn suggests for a last resort??!!! lol

x


----------



## Inoue

At least you had the start of something Kellie ~ sounds positive!! :happydance:. Maybe get walking again if thats when you had your last set of contractions ;)

Happy 37 weeks lolly & happy 38 weeks Sarah!!! Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :) Finally full term! It feels so surreal, I feel like I should only be 20+ something weeks still :haha: and happy 38 weeks to Sarah!

Arghh Kellie how annoying. It definitely sounds like this is the start of things though, so do as much as possible to try and help things along. Get walking or bounce on a gym ball if you have one?


----------



## Sarahcake

Woot on full term Lauryn!! That's all of us now isnt it? 

Ahhh Kellie, how frustrating for you!! I suggest you crack out all the old wives tales today, really does sound like your body is ramping up for the big day though so hopefully those contractions will pick up again today and form a pattern. Cant help but feel slightly sadistic mind when I say I hope your pains come back lol!

So Neil finally plucked up the courage to give DTD a go last night, didn't have to bully him into it either...want to know the typical thing though? We couldnt do it as my spd just hurt too bad! So I did (tmi) give in and out of desperation do...the other....and actually, I started getting tummy cramps last night. They have since died down, but maybe there is actually some truth in what Lauryn said about ingesting it... enjoy your morning dose of tmi from me ladies :D haha!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahahaha Sarah :rofl: I think I love you!!! Well done to you on ''taking one for the team'' :haha: and actually trying it out! I've promised OH I MIGHT try it in another week or so, depending on how desperate I get on getting this baby out!


----------



## Sarahcake

Haha! He thought Christmas had come early, then got all smug afterwards by saying 'see, im doing my bit to get him out arnt I?' ....Seems he's been doing his own research into the subject...sneaky bloke!! Doing his bloody bit....really? just...really? lol


----------



## time

Hahaha well done you Sarah there's no way I could face that at the moment I'm so ill!!

Happy 38 weeks!! And woooooo for full term lauryn finally were all here! Going to have another curry tonight I really am feeling so run down and fed up because I can't walk due to the pressure so even getting off the sofa is a big job! 

I really want my Christmas tree up now too haha I know it's far too early but we normally have it up 1st December as we don't like it up too long after actual Xmas.. But this year if I have to be induced around 1st, 2nd etc there's no way we can get it till alot later in December! Really getting in the Xmas spirit now haha I may just go buy my tree!!!!! My friends will think I'm a psycho!


----------



## time

And sorry to wish the pain on you Kellie haha but I hope it amounts to something and baby is here for the weekend :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Ive been looking at my tree (we have a fake one) thinking shall I or shan't I....! Im not even a massively Christmassy person either, its more a case of its done then isn't it!


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG time I was just saying to my OH yesterday how we should think about putting the tree up soon, like tomorrow!? Hahahaha :rofl: he didn't seem too pleased with the idea! We usually have ours up on 1st Dec but I put it up on the 28th Nov last year I think :blush: I said we'll have to put it up even earlier this year because I want it up before the baby arrives. Too much hard work looking after a toddler AND a newborn AND put up and decorate the tree :lol: that's my excuse anyway!

We might be moving in December though, so I'll have to take it down and then out it up again :wacko:


----------



## time

Oh thank god I'm not the only one haha I thought I was losing my marbles!! I really am feeling Christmassy this year I think it's all the excitement of baby's first Christmas etc!

That's exactly the reasons I'm standing by Lauren.. I don't want to be tree shopping with a newborn and having to put it up and decorate mid December!! You've made me feel less mad and I may just go buy it this weekend haha x


----------



## ttc_lolly

DO IT!!! I think I'll put mine up between 18th-25th Nov :D OH won't be happy, but it's better than putting it up today!

As soon as it's starts getting dark early and I see a bit of frost I feel Christmassy! Doesn't take a lot to set me off :haha: then when the adverts start coming on the TV and the supermarkets get all the christmas aisles set up I'm 100% in the christmas spirit. I do love Christmas though, and it's going to be amazing this year with all of our little newborns joining us :) x


----------



## Sarahcake

See im really kinda meh about Christmas, I never really had the whole family Christmas thing growing up and im usually dragged to OH's familys (my ex for 4 years and now Neil for 3 lol) for Christmas day and dinner so ive never had a chance to do my own Christmas at home kinda thing. 

I am a lot more excited about this year mind as Logan will be here and Christmas is really about the kids isnt it. I think if we were going to have our own Christmas home here I would feel a bit more 'yay' about it, but as it stands, were going to be over his grans for Christmas dinner (which is usually really not nice....I know that sounds mean!) with his brother who sits there and says a word to nobody at all and his dad - who is lovely to be fair lol 

Bah Humbug!!


----------



## kellie_w

Ha, I'm with you on the tree thing! We currently are watching peppa pig Christmas DVD (Luke's choice, great now he has worked the DVD player out so I don't have to keep getting up!) and I was so tempted to get the tree out about half hour ago! I also have presents to wrap and Christmas shoeboxs that needs completing, think I may do that!

Well done Sarah :happydance: be interesting to see if that works! I can't bring myself to actually... You know... Finish off :blush: as I have got older, I dislike the smell and taste more :haha: oh and happy 38 weeks!

Thank you for sending wishes of pain, I appreciate them! I'm ment to be having a full head of highlights tomorrow afternoon, debating wether that's a good idea or not!


----------



## Inoue

Lol, well done on the market research Sarah :rofl:. That act doesnt generally happen in my house, my DH is literally minor foreplay = longer sex :dohh:. 

Im also gagging to get my xmas tree up!!! I watched the Christmas Carol again the other day and sooooo wanted to put my tree up :happydance:. I usually wait till 1st December and might stick to that just to keep my sanity. 

Kellie, I also wish you pain... In the nicest way possible of course :friends:. Good that youve still got the backache, keep up with eviction techniques and maybe you will see some progress ;). 

Now drinking a cup of rlt, love the taste! Lol. Not really doing anymore eviction methods, Reimi seems so snug in there ~ bless her :cloud9: xx


----------



## pops23

Sarah you legend!! ha ha!

I love christmas so much! It's mine and hubbies 1st wedding anniversary on 23rd december, and we will have a baby!! It was an xmas wedding because I'm obsessed!

My sister is getting my tree so I know it will be real and a good size, can;t wait to put it up! I can picture myself doing it 1st december and overdue, boo, I really want baby to be here by then!

Last day of work today, hurrah, made it to almost 38 weeks, very proud of myself 

Kellie - sorry to hear things have stopped, get that pineapple out! sending you labour vibes xxxxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah it doesnt happen very often in this household tbh Inoue, and it certainly will happen less after the smug look I got last night haha! I never did get around to getting raspberry leaf tea *facepalm* so ive no idea what it tastes like, its supposedly horrid though lol

Wow well done you on keeping up work for this long! Thats a massive achievement and you have every right to feel proud of yourself :D 

Aww wow so Christmas time is that bit more special in your household then, I must admit I have taken a nosy at your wedding pictures on Facebook and they are gorgeous! 

Sod it, this year, im putting the tree up 1st of December and me and Neil WILL be getting our grumpy selves into the festive spirit dammit! haha!


----------



## pops23

Thanks my love!

I think the RLT is ok, tastes just like any old fruit tea to me! xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Sarah xmas this year will be so much better with Logan around :) and next year when he's a bit more aware (but he won't be really!) will be even more amazing.

Wow I'd love a Xmas wedding pops, how lovely :) my b'day is on the 19th so December has always been my fave month as it has all the best events - birthday, christas and NYE! I wouldn't mind going a bit overdue actually just to have a December baby, I think I might anyway as my original EDD going by ovulation was 4th Dec but they put me forward at my scan x


----------



## Sarahcake

I was gonna ask about the December Snowflakes badge in your sig, did confuse me that one I must admit :D Makes sense now though lol


----------



## time

Aww pops I would have loved an Xmas wedding but we had ours all autumnal in oct.. We did get some lovely photos with all the leaves dropped though!!

Every day rlt seems to get less and less nice haha its actually making me feel abit sick today! Think my tastes are changing or maybe it's cos I'm ill!?

Apparently the latest they let you go overdue in my area is 10 days which would make it 1st December I'd be getting induced! Hopefully won't be going that long haha
.


----------



## time

And we'll done for working so long pops.. I am seriously struggling now!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yep I was put forward at my 12w scan Sarah but I'd already made the Dec Snowflakes group by then and got close with all the girls over there so I stuck around!

Ewww the capsules taste bad enough (try to swallow it quickly but always get a taste and whiff of it before it goes down :sick:) so can't even imagine what the tea tastes like! Pops does yours taste fruity? I don't think it's supposed to lol! You didn't get raspberry tea did you!?


----------



## Sarahcake

Thats not a pain that they put you forwards after you make that group at all lol! Makes sense now :D I suspected that's what might of happened but wasn't sure lol


----------



## Scally

Sarah- i am impressed with your dedication to the eviction!!!! Dont think i could stomach that at the moment!
We will help you get in the christmassy mood this year! I am so excited, I usually put the tree up Dec 1st but might do it a bit later this year as it will be up until Jan 11th as thats when Daves family are coming for our second christmas. 

Pops- enjoy your last day at work, I am very impressed you have managed it this long! 

Kellie- really hope you get more pain! I like how u've trained Luke to use the DVD player! lol

Hey Time- glad to hear you are in the christmassy mood!

Hey Inoue- Bless Reimi shes very snug in there!

Hey Lauryn- hows your blood pressure doing? Have you felt poorly with it at all lately?

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think my BP is ok, I haven't felt off for a while so I assume it's ok still. Have my 38 weeks appt a week today so will get it checked then, but if I am feeling funny again I'm to go straight to the hospital. 

So do you have everything ready and in place for the baby now Ally? It must be so surreal knowing this time next week you're going to have a 2/3 day old baby :haha: x


----------



## Scally

It feels so surreal! The next 3 days are going to go so fast- we have pre op tomorrow, birthday party Saturday and then Sunday I have decided i want to go out for the day and do something nice, otherwise i'll be pacing the house and cleaning! 
I know she is in my belly and that real, but I still cant imagine her in my arms!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Stuff to keep you occupied is all good, anything to save you pacing the house waiting! Any ideas what your going to do on sunday then? 

Im the same about the knowing he is in there, but find the thought of him being in my arms really strange!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Same here too, I just can't even picture what she looks like! I always had an image of Amber in my head but this baby... nothing! Spookily I did do one of those baby face creators online when preggo with Amber and it looks a bit like her :haha: I hope this baby looks like her sis :)

So it's Monday you're c-sec is booked in? Obvs depending on emergencies etc? So exciting! x


----------



## Scally

Its is Monday, we have to be there for 7.45! At least there is no hanging around at home in the morning!

We are going to go to Frinton on Sea, they have a lovely garden centre there, with gorgeous christmas things, and a cafe (i know i love garden centres!) so thought we'd go there, they have a pond and ducks etc so Izzy will love it too, and we are planning on having a cuppa and cake too! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Im desperate to know what Logan looks like! I did one of those random baby face creators too, but it was for an older baby not a newborn. Will attach it anyways lol
 



Attached Files:







What the baby morpher predicts Logan will look like!.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww sounds like it's going to be a lovely last day as a family of 3! And you do love your garden centres :haha: I'm jealous though, I don't think we have any good ones round here :( x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Sarah that baby's cute! And the one I did was an older one too, but it does look similar to how Amber looks now! Most newborns just look like little wrinkly old people anyway :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

Awww sounds lush Ally :) Something there for all of you that way. We dont have anything garden center-like up here that im aware of. There was a place that my parents always took us come Christmas called Endsleigh garden centre which we thought was amazing! Glowy lights everywhere and displays and things. They really had the 'keep small children occupied with flashy lights' thing down to a tee! 

Ive suddenly got the strongest craving for heated up mince pies and double cream....mmmm....Asda later methinks!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ill be interested to see how accurate that pic is, I did it ages ago, kept it so I could play spot the difference :D


----------



## pops23

Cute baby Sarah!

Day at the garden centre sounds lovely Ally, so excited for you! we have a great garden centre here, there is an awesome father christmas who is a friend of my dads and real reindeer! xx


----------



## Scally

Mmmmmmm Sarah think you need to get yourself to Asda! I am so wanting chips at the moment, mmmmm chip shop chips mmmm. Thats a cute baby, keep hold of it, we'll compare it!

I keep expecting this baby to come out looking like Izzy, its so odd to think that she probably wont look anything like her! lol. I'll expect she'll be as pale though as me and Dave are sooooo pale so a child of ours has no chance! lol

Pops- they have the real reindeers here too at the one down the road from me, we have got Izzys ticket to see him already!

I seriously cannot stop eating at the moment! 

x


----------



## kellie_w

My waters have just gone.... I'm so scared! Oh on to l&d now... Will keep you informed x


----------



## time

Omg omg omg Kellie how exciting!!!! Don't be scared you will be amazing!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG OMG OMG!!!! This is so bloody exciting :wohoo: don't be scared Kellie, you'll do great! Ahhhh! We were all wrong about Ally being first :haha: eeeek! x


----------



## kellie_w

I have to go straight in to be examined to make sure all is ok, probably will get sent home and then back in 24 hours. Just jumped in the shower and ewwwwww the water just keeps coming! Pain is all in my back, so guessing I failed with getting him to turn! 

Love you all! Will update later! Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhhh :yipee: are you contracting? Ooooh I hope you aren't sent home! I'm literally on the edge of my seat with excitement here :rofl:


----------



## Scally

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO KELLIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Let us know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
oh my god i am soooooo excited!!!!!!!!
x


----------



## Sarahcake

Just saw your Facebook update so thought I'd check here lol! Go Kellie!!! So excited for you :D 

Will be looking for updates, best of luck hun! Am thinking of you! Xxx


----------



## Inoue

OMG!!!! Kellie's in labour!!!! :wohoo:

Keep calm and keep us updated ~ were all here to support you! <3 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm literally in a state of pure excitement for Kellie right now haha!


----------



## time

Me too sarah I can't believe it!! 

For the last 2 hours I've been having what I think are Braxton hicks but they have been so regular.. Pretty much every 10 mins to the minute.. But they don't seem to be getting any more intense or closer in time.. My Braxton hicks have always been really uncomfortable so I don't really know what is normal and what is early labour.. But these are making it hard to breathe and are lasting about a minute.

Anyone know what I should do? Wait it out and see if they get any closer in time?


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo if they are making things hard for you to breath I would maybe be a little more inclined to think they are more contraction than BHs. The midwife at my ante natal class listed breathlessness as one of the main differences between BHs and contractions. 

I'd keep an eye for now hun and see where they take you, won't do any hard either to ring LnD and see what they recon. They are usually very helpful when it comes to these things :)


----------



## Inoue

I agree with Sarah time :thumbup:. Probably monitor the 'contractions' for an hour or so and then make a phone call to L&D just to let them know.

Crikey!! We cant have two of you go into labour in one night :haha: xx

Ps: Sending my love Kellie! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow you too time!? When they start to get a bit closer together I'd ring your delivery suite for advice.

Can't wait to hear from Kellie :yipee:


----------



## Sarahcake

Just sticking my nose in again before I go bed, checking if there anymore news on both time and Kellie! 

Will have a looksie throughout the night on both here and Facebook just in case!


----------



## pops23

Omg!! It's all so exciting! Can't wait for updates, lots of luck and love ladies xxxx


----------



## kellie_w

My little man is here :) 5 hours 15 minutes after waters breaking. All done on gas and air with only a tiny tear. Born at 11.28pm weighing 8Ib exactly. I have managed to get him to latch which I'm very happy about! Can't believe its all over! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhhhhhhhh!!!! Massive congratulations to you hun! I'm so pleased for you. 

8lb is a lovely weight and I'm so pleased to hear that he's latched on well too! So proud of you :) 

Rest up now, much love to you all xxxx


----------



## Inoue

Omg...... Congratulations Kellie!!!!! <3 <3 <3

Cant believe it happened all so suddenly, me and you were the only ppl not engaged! Lol. 8lbs is a good weight so he was obviously ready to come out. My heart is beating so fast for you, not great at 3am but im so overwhelmed :hugs:. 

Definitely want a pre/post birth story, im interested to know if your waters burst anywhere embarrassing :haha:

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Scally

Huge congratulations Kellie!!! U did so well on just gas and air! I bet u feel incredibly proud of yourself! What a good weight, and a quick labour, and yay for the latch- all so different from last time, bet u r on cloud 9! 
Rest up as much as u can in there, please keep us updated and would love to hear a birth story when u get chance! 
Enjoy your gorgeous son, Luke will love meeting him tomorrow.

And time- how's u? Have they developed a pattern? Could be two ladies in one night! How exciting! 
X


----------



## Inoue

Time, how are you getting on? Did the 'contractions' get any closer in time? X

Happy 38 weeks Sarah!! Xx


----------



## time

Oh wow Kellie can't believe how quickly it all happened!!! Bet you were amazing can't wait to see the little man!! Get plenty of rest xxx

Unfortunately ladies after 3 hours of horrible contractions 10 mins apart it all stopped.. I got in the bath to ease the discomfort and then nothing!! Had a pretty uncomfortable night with pains every time I changed sides but nothing else since! Very frustrating but hoping it won't be too much longer until the real thing!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Kellie, such amazing news :hugs: a massive well done to you! So glad to hear it all went well and so positively after what happened at Luke's birth too. You must be so proud of yourself! We all are very proud of you! :D can't wait to hear the full story and see pics. Enjoy your gorgeous wee man xx


----------



## kellie_w

Morning girls, thanks for all your messages! Time, don't be disheartened, look at me with contractions the day before... Today could be your day!

So, my birth story.... We decided to get a madras ordered to be delivered, whilst we were waiting, I started getting back ache. Just before it arrived, we were dishing up Luke's tea when I felt a wet feeling, on wiping I had clear, smell free water. It was only tricking slowly. The takeaway guy knocked on our door at 6.15pm and as he did I just had a huge gush of water soak me! It was so weird as I never had that last time! We were told to go in to be checked, I had a quick shower where I lost loads more water! The traffic was awful to get across colchester, we got there, shown to a room and just waited.... And waited... The contractions had just started by then, all in my back.Met a midwife finally, wee tested, baby heartbeat checked, 145 so all fine and baby not back to back!. Another midwife then came in to do the internal, was very uncomfortable and lost more water! 4cm dilated so was admitted. Was given gas and air which I started to use at around 2 minutes apart. The contractions started to get a lot worse around 10.30pm, just after my named midwife took over, coming around every 30 seconds. I tried being upright and kneeling but found laying on my side best. I went a bit crazy just gone 11pm, I said I couldn't do anymore and needed to push. Was offered different pain relief but on examination I was already fully dilated and crowning. The feeling was just mad, I was so scared I would poo cos of the pressure but a few pushes and he was out! I had the injection and after 5 minutes delivered the placenta. So baby Oliver arrived, just on gas and air, perfectly healthy with dark hair, blue eyes and chubby cheeks! I had no stitches, I just got a graze on my labia which stings like hell when I wee!!!

I'm finding breast feeding hard, latching is getting more difficult but I'm not giving up!

Thank you all for everything, for being amazing friends over the last 9 months. I can't wait to meet all your babies xxx


----------



## Scally

Oh Kellie thats fantastic, well done u! What a totally different experience to the birth with Luke! 
When were you discharged? Amazing that u were discharged in the middle of the night! 
I am sure the latch will get better with time.
I am so proud of you, and so happy that he wasnt back to back and that it was a quickish labour!
x


----------



## pops23

Kellie am absolutely thrilled for you! The first baby is here!! 

Wonderful birth story, so glad it went well for you, you did so well on just has and air, that's what in hoping for! God I hope I go into labour naturally..

He sounds perfect and beautiful, can't wait for pictures, adorable Oliver, bet Luke is going to adore him 

Look after yourself, good luck with the BFing, I'm sure it will get easier 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you for taking the time to write out a birth story for us! Sounds like you had a much much better experience than the last time which is awesome :) 

Really am over the moon for you, You ladies have all played such a special part in my pregnancy - means the world to me to see your babies arrive safely and happily :) Next up Ally!! 

Looking at the picture you have put on Facebook, wooow doesn't he look like your hubby and Luke! The resemblance is really striking!

Keep persevering with the breastfeeding, you can do it. Its supposed to be hard at first but it does get easier, you can get through it!


----------



## kellie_w

I had the option of being admitted to have help with breastfeeding, but decided against it. We had to wait until 4am for the paperwork to be completed, had absolutely no sleep yet but don't feel any need! Honestly ally, I cannot fault colchester this time, th whole experience was fantastic! 3 days for you! Xxx


----------



## Inoue

What a fantastic read Kellie, was very textbook with pre-labour so lucky you! ;). O/T... Did you manage to eat your take away? :rofl: :blush:

Cant believe the first baby is here.... Ally, your up next! Then there will be 5 :D

Time, sorry to hear they died down, but definitely watch out for further stuff over the next 24h.

Xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Inoue, I was wondering what happened with the Madras myself haha!


----------



## Inoue

^^ Glad im not the only one :rofl:

I think id be torn whether to scoff my face quick or grab the labour bags, I do like my food and hate wasting money ;) x


----------



## Sarahcake

Id totally be eating it on the way in the car! haha!


----------



## time

Aww Kellie thanks so much for sharing with us! He is absolutely gorgeous!!

Such a better birth story than your last and I bet you can't believe he is finally here! 
Ally next arghhh and then hopefully the rest of us won't be waiting too much longer!

I ate a whole pineapple lastnight and dtd so might try that again tonight.. Or go for a madras haha but it's my birthday tomorrow so don't know if baby will hate me forever if she has to share a birthday with mummy haha


----------



## ttc_lolly

I too was wondering what happened with the curry :rofl:

Amazing birth story Kellie, thanks for sharing :hugs: I got grazes to the labia with Amber too and it was awful when peeing! Take a jug to the toilet with you and pour warm water on yourself when you go. Sounds odd, but it dilutes the pee and takes the pain away! x


----------



## time

Yeah or a spray bottle filled with warm soapy water apparently works wonders if you spray down there as you pee! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Im gonna have to keep these suggestions in mind I think! Not sure the soapy part is a good idea though? Depends what you use I guess but I could imagine that stinging more?


----------



## pops23

I've heard that about the warm water, but seriously, i hope a graze to the labia is all I get! 

xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh I've not heard of soapy water either. Ouchhhh! It was just plain warm water for me, it dilutes the urine and takes the stinging away. Me and that jug were friends for a good week or so after giving birth :rofl:


----------



## Scally

I am so relieved Colchester were great this time, fingers crossed!

I had my pre op today, had to be there at 12 to have bloods, and then they said to go straight to ante natal assesment unit where they kept me waiting til 1.15! 

But other than the wait I cannot fault them- we talked everything through, got the pre meds, they listened to baby, and the anaesthetist came to talk to us. When we first went in they said we were going to be second on Monday which is not going down until 11, i started crying about this when i got outside with Dave (got to love the pregnancy hormones! lol) but then later after everything was done the MW said she thinks we will be first after all, she is the one on duty Monday and she was lovely! 
I am so relieved about alot of things, we talked through everything, and i feel alot calmer.....well until Sunday night anyway! lol.

x


----------



## pops23

Sounds fantastic, so excited for you!! You'll have your baby in 3 days! I want my baby in 3 days! Xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

They sound really nice at your hospital. Glad the midwife who is attending to you on monday is lovely :) Makes things a lot easier if you have a friendly face there to help you through.

Im so excited for you Ally! Ill be stalking here and Facebook like nobodys business on Monday!


----------



## Scally

I am going to charge my phone to the max the night before so i can post updates on here! lol
The MW was so kind, she said the skin on my stomach was good and that'll spring back after birth! lol, bless her, i hope so!!!!
Another bonus is they sorted us out a parking permit so instead of paying £10 a day we have got one for £12 for 7 days!!!! fantastic! 
x


----------



## time

Aww glad it went well ally and that they've put your mind at ease, sure it will all go to plan, I am so excited for you!!

Haha ladies please do NOT use soapy water I didn't mean to write that earlier.. I am so tired I don't even know what I'm saying! Definitely just warm water with nothing in will be best, 1 of those little bottles is in my hospital bag!


----------



## pops23

He he no worries time, no soap will be used!! Xx


----------



## pops23

Ps ally I will be stalking all day Monday, yippee!! Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

haha liking the phone charging, gotta get those priorities right eh! Im shafted for letting people know if im in labour if he comes before the 16th! Both mine and Neils phones are cut off until his payday (16th) as we had some bills come out that we wernt expecting! So that means if he turns up, then nobody will know until I get home which sucks :S I guess if the worst comes to the worst I could put some money on ye olde patient-daylightrobbery-line and get online that way!

That's awesome on the car parking too, makes things loads cheaper. They are evil in hospital parking, one of the bills we just received (hence the no mobiles right now) was a parking fine for being 20 mins over the time at 4am in the morning on the 9th of last month when I was asked in to be checked over for cramps. 20 bloody minutes at 4am when the car park was completely dead and its cost us £70! grrrr


----------



## kellie_w

The curry is still sitting in the fridge! No way will I be consumming that! So peeing in the bath still stung, but not as bad. Honestly, the pain last time was a million times worse, least this is only occasionally! 

So glad it all went well at hospital ally, ill be stalking like mad too monday! 

I had my midwife today helping with breastfeeding for over a hour, he just won't latch now and I'm getting hardly any milk. We brought some little formula bottles to try, but he don't like them either! I just want my milk to come in so I can get pumping! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh bless you, he's not making this easy for you eh! Good that the support is there from the midwives though. What's the plan from here? Continue trying to latch in the mean time or try to see if he will take the bottles? Hope it all just clicks into place for you soon :) 

How are you feeling now besides a bit of stinging? x


----------



## Scally

My gosh Sarah thats insane! And such a stupid fine for such a small amount of time! I think the car park is daylight robbery, it annoys the hell out of me when u think right rush to the hospital, oh and money for parking!
That sucks about the phones being cut off until the 16th- those phone/internet/tv things they have by the bed are insanely expensive too!

Kellie- sorry to hear u r a bit stingy, glad its much better than last time. Wonder why he isnt latching now? What did the MW say? Keep perservering and then hopefully u can pump loads when the milk comes in!

x


----------



## Scally

Good morning,

How is everyone?

Saw on your status Sarah that you had another bad night, you really need Logan to come now, u'll probably sleep more!

I am off to a childrens birthday party today, feel like I want to wear a mask! lol, really do not want to catch anything 2 days before c section! lol. They might find me in the corner trying not to interact with any of them! haha!

x


----------



## Inoue

Morning! :hi:

Not doing to bad, had quite a nice long sleep for a change last night :shock:. Reimi being a bum again today (always happens at w/e!) so now trying to prod and poke her :haha:. Would like to try and get some gardening done today but its really drizzly where I am - bloody typical as it was nice yesterday. 

Hope you manage to get some sleep during the day Sarah to make up for lack of last night. Ive never watched midnight-am tv before this pregnancy but I know the tv guide now. Shouldnt be long huni till you have Logan in your arms :hugs:

Time, how are you getting on now? Anymore niggles? X

Kellie, hope being a new mum is treating you well! <3

Scally, definitely keep away from them lurgy kids, lol. Only weekend to go then you'll also have your LO ~ seems very unreal, its all happening so suddenly! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no Ally, stay as far away from those little germ infesters as possible :rofl:

It's really grey and drizzly here today too :( wanted to take Amber for a walk but she's outgrown her wellies and I don't fancy getting wet! Will have to think up some indoor activites we can do. Might bake another cake :lol: (I was baking cakes at gone 8pm last night!).

Sarah, hope you got some more sleep :hugs: I wasn't too bad last night although my pelvis is killing today and I remember tossing and turning loads last night, I was just so exhausted though that I did manage some half decent sleep.

How's Oliver Kellie? Hope everything is going well :flower: x


----------



## Scally

She is a monkey isnt she? My little madam had a day like that yesterday, i did the doppler twice and mentioned it at the pre op, shes already a little more active today.

My god dont do any gardening! u mad thing! I think the drizzle is your excuse not to! 

It does all seems so unreal, i keep looking at the moses basket etc thinking its going to be used soon! 
x


----------



## Scally

I am impressed with the baking Lauryn! What did you make? I am sure Amber would love to do some more baking rather than out in the rain!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks ladies :) last night was just awful. We didn't go sleep til half 12 as it was then to be awake between half 2 and half 6 just plan sucks! I think you may be right ally to be honest, I likely will get more sleep when he's out than when he's in!! Seems crazy but anything has to be better than nights like last night. 

I hope your party goes well and no viruses are contracted lol! Just breath through a cloth whilst your there, you may look slightly insane to the others though...lol! 2 days to go!!! So exciting :D 

Glad you got a good nights sleep Inoue :D you really do feel like you've achieved something awesome when it happens Don't you lol! Hope reimi shifts herself from where she is! Last thing you need is uncomfortable baby positioning, especially if you do end up gardening! 

Today is a day of tip runs and Moses basket mattress buying for the basket our friends sent up for us! Fun times!


----------



## Inoue

Hum...... Baking.... *drool*. I made some gooey brownies yesterday and ate 3 :blush:. There so lush!!

My front gardens really annoying me, ive been at DH to get it done for months (weed front border/lay plum stones & feature bushes need a top haircut) so I was planning in us BOTH going out there and getting it done once and for all. Women need to take control!! :devil:. 

I can feel minor movements now im layed on my side, im sure some cold OJ will get her going when I can be bothered to get up! Lol x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I made a sticky ginger cake yesterday, and am planning on making a bakewell tart, possibly today but that might be a bit fiddly for Amber so might just stick with a sponge of some sort instead. Overwhelming urge to bake is crazy, you had this too didn't you Ally?! I must be nesting because I don't usually bake, I prefer cooking and just buying in our puds!


----------



## Scally

I had a baking mad few days too Lauryn! it all sounds very yummy and is making me drool!

Grrrr to your OH Inoue! I had been asking Dave to clean our windows for weeks and finally gave up and did it myself! lol

He has been great this morning, he has been doing loads whilst i'm sat here most of the time ordering him around! lol 

Inoue- i am just eating an ice pop as madam has gone really quiet again! Hopefully this will get her shifting a bit!

x


----------



## kellie_w

Hi everyone!

Ally, I think I would definately be wearing a mask! Don't worry, nothing is going to stop you now. 2 more days! Have fun today, enjoy your last weekend of just three of you!

Inoue, glad to see you are getting some movements now, I would go for the gardening, I scrubbed all my downstairs floors, polished, window cleaned etc the morning my waters broke. Maybe it will get reimi moving! Glad to see you got a good nights sleep, make the most of any you can get now!

Sarah, I really feel for you! Logan needs to come out now so mummy can get some sleep! Enjoy getting your Moses basket bits, try and get some more sleep through today

Lauryn, awwwww I want cake!! Make some extra and stick them in the freezer for when baby is here. Good luck trying to entertain amber indoors all day. Wet days seem to go on forever!

Hi pops and time, hope you both are well x

I'm feeling a lot better today. Had a few real big cries yesterday at the thought of doing this all on my own when oh goes back to work, and feeling sorry for Luke for not being the centre of attention 24/7 now. Sure 48 hours of no sleep contributed to the emotions though. Not feeling as sore today either, pain in my legs from pushing is gone, found if I pee in the shower leaning forward it only stings briefly after and even the bleeding is slowing which is amazing! Oliver is awesome, sleeps all day, awake most of the night! I have literally no milk or colostrum now coming through, my midwife will be here soon so I need to ask her what to do but I am trying still, offering breast and when ollie gets upset at not getting nothing having to resort to formula :( he had 5 awful nappies last night which makes me so sad cos I know it's the formula that's doing it. He was held all day yesterday, which is probably why he didn't want to sleep in his Moses basket on his own so today we are putting him down more. Luke finally showed some interest when we were doing a nappy change and realised that baby had toes AND a willy like him!

Hurry up babies!!! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Kellie :hugs: keep offering him the breast as much as you can as it'll stimulate milk production, I hope your milk comes in soon. You could try eating oats and fenugreek too as these are said to be great for milk production. I hope your MW can help. Have you had a look in your area for any la leche league or BF support workers too? xx


----------



## Inoue

Hope your ice pop worked Scally! I went for a really long walk around town centre and Reimi kept sticking her foot out so she's doing ok. We all just seem constantly on guard, either monitoring movements or looking for signs of labour :haha:

Kellie, sory to hear your milks not coming in. Please dont feel bad for it, it just happens sometimes. Guess just see what mw says but formula is a good substitute so try not to get too upset about it :hugs:. 

Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Definately want to echo what Inoue has said Kellie, please do not feel bad if your milk just doesn't want to come through. It just happens sometimes and whilst I know you wanted to breast feed, formula is a good substitute and he's still getting fed and all the love he could wish for :) 

Awesome that Luke is getting more involved now too, I did laugh when you said he's realised he has a willy too bless him! Really glad that some of the discomfort and stingyness (totally a word) is disappearing too :) 

Today has been a right shitter so far, was so happy about getting the Moses basket mattress sorted and the bedding finally got then some daft old cow nearly kills me, Logan and Neil. I'm on my phone so ill not re write it but its on my Facebook status. Beware of harsh language though lol! 

Hope we are all having a much better day than we are :) 

Btw, Lauryn ill take one of them cakes please :D


----------



## Inoue

Just saw your msg on FB Sarah. There are some right nutters on the road these days, absolutely no care for anyone elce or even themselves. We had a near miss at 20 weeks and that was bad enough, at 38+ that can send you over the edge. It gets my blood boiling when I see poor/stupid drivers, humans shouldn't be behind machines if they have no respect for what kind of damage they could insinuate. Has Logan moved much since the scare? x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Your milk will come in Kellie, it just takes time :hugs: mine didn't come in until day 3 with Amber I think but I just kept putting her to the breast and pumped colustrum every couple of hours. You won't get much colustrum but it's really thick and concentrated and full of goodness :)

Can't beleive that old wench almost hit your car Sarah, I'd have gone totally ape shit. Well done for you & your OH remaining calm though x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah Logan's been moving fine thanks :) He went a bit quiet so had some lucozade when I got in and he's been shifting about no problem since. 

It was so close, honestly there was barely 2 mm's in it between our car and hers I have no idea how she didnt see us then to not even look at us when it happened nor when Neil stopped and yelled that she could have killed us. It's her grandkids I feel for, there was absolutely no regard for their safety there at all :( They must have only been about 5 or 6 too poor things :( 

Neil didnt really stay calm, he got out and went up to her window shouting but he litterally just said you could have killed our son, my pregnant girlfriend and I and then went back to the car. Hes not an easy one to put the frighteners on but he was shaking all the way home and on the verge of tears bless him :( 

But yeah, were ok now :) Was just a bit of a shock. If I ever see her again mind, ill not be responsible for my actions.


----------



## Scally

Sarah- you poor thing, that sounds horrendous, why oh why do these people not realise what they are doing? Such a stupid mistake cost people their lives! Sometimes i think our car is invisible! I am glad Logan is moving ok. 

Kellie- huge hugs, 48 hours with no sleep will make you tearful, you will be great after your OH goes back to work, Luke will love having a brother, they will be partners in crime before you know it! 
As for your milk mine came in in day 3, hopefully yours will come in soon. Has the MW been out to you? what did she say? There is nothing wrong with formula whatsoever, keep topping him up with it and trying with the breastfeeding- i am sure it'll come in soon.
Inoue- glad Reimi is moving ok, i have felt madam a bit this afternoon, she's definitely not as violent anymore though!

I went to the party, so much snotty children! lol. We must have looked so paranoid we both had anti bac in our pockets and kept doing our hands and Izzy's! 

Come on babies- i think today would be such a great date of birth- 10.11.12- come on u ladies eat your curries etc! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

My friend said that to me yesterday Ally, today would be an awesome D.O.B! Definitely no baby coming out of me today, although have had a lot of BH and sharp twinges but they've all come to nothing and haven't had one in a while. Sigh...!


----------



## haydenmummy

Hello girlys how is eveyone today x


----------



## Inoue

Lol Scally.. Today would be an epic birth date! I plan to attack DH later on tonight ~ thats my only plan :winkwink:

Hi haydenmummy :hi:. Hope your doing ok, not long now! :D 

Xx


----------



## pops23

Hi everyone!!
Had a dream that I met you all last night and you all had really small bumps, was so weird!

Sarah saw your fb, you poor things, so glad you're all ok &#55357;&#56397;

Kellie, sounds like your doing great lovely, from what I've heard milk rarely comes in till day 3, sure whatever you're doing is fine for gorgeous Oliver xxx

Went to look at a birthing centre this morning in a different hospital to the one were booked in at, it was gorgeous! 3 water birthing rooms with a birthing pool and couch, mood lighting, iPod dock and aromatherapy oils, was gorgeous! The hospital itself isn't as nice but if I go into labour naturally ill be heading there for a lovely water birth hopefully! 

Today been busy fitting car seat base, working out how to collapse pram and fit carry cot and car seat to it, practised using Breast feeding sling, tried breast pump ( over a jumper, ha ha!) and sterilised it, feeling much more prepared now!

Ally only 2 more days for you, how exciting! Enjoy the garden centre tomorrow

Lauryn send me a cake please!! Xxx


----------



## Inoue

Well, managed to DTD last night and been having minor period pains but there pretty pathetic tbh :haha:. Nevermind hay! Marc has been snoring ALL night so probably had about an hour sleep. My eyes are stinging so bad :(. 

Pops, glad you had a constructive day! The breast pump sounds hilarious ~ think id use mine over the jumper to test it first! Lol. X

Just jeed some help from FB people. I had a random guy mail me on my account being flirty, what do I need to do to so other people cant see my account or msg me?? :shrug:.


----------



## Sarahcake

Random dream pops! Definately couldn't have been me there, I am seriously huuuuuuuge haha! 

Thank you :) we're ok now, just was a bit shook up yesterday, closest either of us has ever been to a crash and it was nasty :( 

That birthing center sounds amazing! Like a really nice and relaxed atmosphere to be in, just what you want during labour i imagine. Bet your glad you went and took a look eh! 

Inoue, congrats on managing to DTD haha! Fingers crossed that the cramps come back and turn into something :D 

As for Facebook, if you go to your account settings, you can change your privacy level from there. I would recommend just setting your account to private which means its totally locked down and only friends can see things. I have no idea weather that stops messages coming through though :S the privacy settings are pretty extensive so I'd imagine there's an option there somewhere. On my phone at the moment but ill have a proper look when I'm on my pc later on for you if you still need help :) 

Besides getting up every hour to go pee...I actually slept some last night, hurrah! I'm actually gonna try and get back to sleep now lol


----------



## Scally

Good morning!

Sounds like you had a productive day Pops! Lol to you trying the breastpump over your jumper! That birthing centre sounds amazing!

Good morning Inoue! Congratulations on dtd! Lets hope it brings labour on, and the period pains become something! Grrrr to Marc snoring!

Good morning Sarah- what a massive scare yesterday, definitely have a calmer day today! Yay for getting some sleep last night!

So this is our final day of just the three of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! agggggghhhhhhhh! So we are planning on going to the rememberance parade, the garden centre and then McD's! lol

Whats everyone elses plan for today?

x


----------



## pops23

Have a wonderful day ally!

Sarah good news on more sleep, hope you managed to get back to sleep this morning!

Inoue, I'm very impressed, I've told hubs its happening but thinking about saving that excitement for next weekend ;-)

We're off on a date today! Popping in to see my mum and dad, hitting tk maxx to get lee some new jeans and then going to see skyfall in VIP seats and then cosmos for dinner. Cosmos is this incredible all you can eat restaurant but there are loads of different cuisines and everything is cooked fresh in front of you! Yummy xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

That sounds amazing pops, enjoy your day!

Ally, ahhhh your final day before baby arrives :wohoo: I hope you 3 have a lovely day together, enjoy your McD's hehe!

Sarah great news on getting some sleep :yipee: I did too, 3rd night in a row and am feeling great for it.

Inoue, sorry you didn't have such a great night :flower: whenever my OH snores I always wake him up, push him on to his side or just hold his nose :rofl:

Nothing much planned for me today, OH isn't working so we are just going to have a nice relaxed day and then I'll cook a roast later, yum! I was having some irregular but strong tightenings last night and got excited. Got my contraction timer up on my phone and they suddenly stopped - typical! DTD again to see if it would jump start anything but it didn't, I got some good sleep though so all was not for a lost cause!


----------



## Inoue

Thanks Sarah, ive looked on FB settings and changed it to 'friends' but dont think thats stopped anything. Ill have to go on laptop later to fully sort it out and find the 'private' setting. 

Pops, that all you can eat buffet sounds gorgeous!!! Jealous! Lol. Ive got spaghetti o's on toast for dinner :haha:. 

Scally, oh my..... Your last day of just you 3 :shock:. Sounds like your going to enjoy it by getting out the house etc.

Lolly, seems like me and you have the same idea's! :rofl:. Get some cramps, jump on your man :winkwink:. All my cramps have gone so its not worked again - booo!

Im also going out to a garden centre this afternoon as they have all there xmas stuff out now, they also have live reindeers and hot roasted chestnuts :wohoo:. Im like a kid again when I walk around there xx


----------



## Scally

Pops- enjoy your date! I like the sound of the all you can eat restaurant- will have a look online see if there is one round here.

Lauryn- glad to see you got some sleep too! Hope you manage to jump start your contractions again! And enjoy your roast! 

Inoue- how was the garden centre? Sounds lovely!

We had a great day, now at home but can't sit still for long! lol, Dave is the same though keep jumping up to do things!

Went through my hospital bag and thought i could really do with getting some Arnica tablets (no chemist open today!) and some more pj/lounge bottoms, and a thin dressing gown! God knows why i have thought of it all night, on a Sunday, with no chance of getting it! lol. We'll have to make do!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Sounds like you've all had a nice day :) I've just been chilling out at home, currently taking bets with Neil as to how big Logan will be at tomorrow's scan lol he was 6.5lbs at 35 weeks, I'm reckoning at least 7.5 lol 

Ally, how typical that you realise these things now haha! Standard last minute packing right there :D so excited for you!!!


----------



## Scally

Oooooh what time is your scan Sarah? They really predicted him to be a giant baby and put you through all that worry, and now he's normal size!

I cant believe i think of all this now! lol, going to try and get someone to pick me up some arnica tablets tomorrow i think

x


----------



## Sarahcake

I know! Mad isn't it! They were like Oooh he's going to be a 10+ lb'er...doesn't look that way at all currently unless he's had a massive growth spurt in the last 3 weeks! Scan and appointment is half 8 in the morning, always the early appointments...fun times! 

I've heard of arnica tablets but I can't remember what they are for - I wanna guess at reduces bleeding but I think I may be wrong lol! What time are you in the hospital in the morning?


----------



## Inoue

Ooooohh Scally, your getting all prepared now :happydance:. Bit of a bugger a few things have been forgotten but im sure you can make do with what youve got (...well, your gonna have to :haha:). 

Walked around two garden centre's and had a nice time, was hoping to bring on my cramps again which it did, then they died down few hours later, bummer :(. Oh well! 

You have another scan Sarah? Hope all goes ok and your right with the estimate of 7lbs, not 10lbs! ;)

Still cant believe your having your baby tomorrow Scally..... God where has the time gone from when we were getting excited about our gender and 20w scans :nope: xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Keep up the walking! Its obviously doing something if your getting crampy afterwards :D :D 

Yup my last growth scan and consultant review, going to be asking him to bring my induction forward to 39 weeks. Im back again for this appointment as he could see that I was in pain last time so he said he would bring me back and check on me, and if I want the date bringing forward then it should be doable by that point. Ive had enough now so fingers crossed he lets me have the induction earlier. 

I know I look at the title of this thread everyday and see 'its June' and think oh my god, seriously how fast have the last 5 months gone?! Before we know it, another 5 months is going to have passed and we will be sat here talking about our not so new additions by that point!


----------



## time

I've not heard of Arnica tablets what are they for? 

Cannot believe it's tomorrow ally unbelievable!! How are you feeling? I bet it's all so unreal! Hope you had a lovely day today together and get a good night's sleep tonight although I wouldn't blame you if your up all night haha!

I've spent all day cleaning today I just could not stop!! The whole house is now spotless and we got rid of so much stuff! I've also put a sheet on the moses basket so it's all ready for baby now!

I've still been having contractions along with period pains, still every 10 minutes and for about 2 hours and then they die off. I've tried dtd, squatting, hoovering, walking but nothing seems to get them closer together. I've just ordered another curry but I'm not holding up much hope as it has been 3 days of this now and nothing seems to be going anywhere! Not seeing the midwife til Friday since will just wait and see what's happening in guess!


----------



## Inoue

Hope you manage to wrangle an induction date before/on 39w Sarah, all you can do is explain to him how much the spd is hurting you and hope he's an understanding consultant :)

Time, its a pain in the ass isnt! Mine unfortunately arnt like contractions, its just constant dull period pain very down low but then it eases all together. I dont think anything can get these babies out! Lol x


----------



## Scally

Sarah- ooooh nice and early appointment, will keep checking for updates! I'll keep my fingers crossed that he will induce you at 39 weeks, thats not long away at all!

Inoue- woohoo to cramping, you need to do lots of walking! Glad you had a nice time at the garden centre!

Time- Arnica tablets are for bringing out bruising etc, there are mixed reviews online (mainly good) for helping with recovery from labour and c sections, thought its got to be worth a shot!
Sounds like u are totally nesting! I'll keep my fingers crossed its the start of something!

I am sooooo excited, but sooooo nervous! I wish i could picture the baby part of it, but at the moment all i can think about is the waiting and the c section bit! It just seems so surreal that we'll have our baby tomorrow!

x


----------



## time

Good luck tomorrow sarah! Hopefully they will bring your induction forward slightly!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you ladies :) I'm going in with an open mind this time. If he does say yes then fab, if not then I've gotta soldier on another week :) 

Random bump thing going on at the moment though, earlier on I had a fair amount of movement and thought nothing of it. Now just had my hands resting on my bump and noticed the entire thing has gone squishy :S like just my normal tummy fat there. I don't seem to have as much butt cheek against my ribs and movements are all feeling stronger than they have in a while but more toward the middle of my bump rather than off to one side. The lower part of my tummy is just soft now :S googles saying that he has either a) turned back to back or b) fully engaged himself. 

Any of you had anything similar?


----------



## Inoue

Funny how you say that Sarah. I was feeling my bump yesterday (night time) and was pushing quite firmly where its usually very hard and there wasnt much to any resistance ~ kind of felt like belly fat. I _think_ she has dropped into position more as you can notice that my bump has dropped since last week or so. My bump had gone less squishy today and i can feel her little foot and botty quite easily but lower down (kicks are still pronounced to the side and get butt lifts but there not in my ribs anymore, more like it extrudes from the top of the 'bump' about 3 inches below bust). They say to tell if a baby has gone back to back, push gently where your belly button is, if its squishy and not firm then the babys spine is facing your spine xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Eeek Ally I'm so excited for tomorrow for you :yipee: send Dave out for the arnica tablets and pj bottoms tomorrow whilst you're recovering.

Time I hope you manage to get them to come on more regularly. Annoying isn't it, our bodies playing tricks on us :wacko: I've felt odd today, a bit dizzy and lightheaded and have had a couple of "clear outs" :blush: it's all come to nothing though!


----------



## time

Sorry sarah no idea but it sounds as though he may just be fully engaged which would be good!!

I've also felt really light headed today lauryn! Sort of like I couldn't see clearly either which wasn't nice but once I sat down I was fine!
No more pains for the last half an hour now.. Even after a spicy curry! Starting to think this baby is never going to come :(


----------



## pops23

Good luck tomorrow ally, can't wait to hear about it and see your little beauty xxx


----------



## Inoue

Im off to bed now and not sure when I will log on tomorrow morning so all the best to you Scally, hope the wait doesnt drag, just keep thinking that you'll be holding your LO very soon :hugs:

Take care hun <3 x


----------



## kellie_w

I'm so excited for tomorrow! Ally, huge hugs to you, I'll be thinking of you all day and can't wait to see your update when baby finally arrives! Good luck at your appointment Sarah, hope Logan is fully engaged! 

Good luck girls with all your eviction attempts, I hope your cramps and pains soon turn into more! Won't be much longer for you all, can't wait for you all to join me. Sorry if I'm posting quite a few pictures on fb, my sister lives in Ireland and can't get over til next month so I post them for her mainly! 

Arnica is ment to be really good for bruising, I was going to get some this time, but don't really need it now as healing fast. Ally, I wonder if you will be out quick too and end up with most of your hospital bag being unnecessary?! I only used a baby grow, nappy, blanket, towel and pad. Was weird unpacking the huge amounts I took!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Don't apologise Kellie, I'm loving seeing pics of Oliver. He is beyond cute and he's making me very very very excited for my LO's arrival :D

Good luck tomorrow Ally, will be thinking of you :flower: can't wait for an update!


----------



## Sarahcake

Post all the pics you want up! He's adorable :D ill be doing the same with Logan as all my family are in Plymouth :( 

Headed to bed myself now, but I shall be rushing home from hospital to stalk ally's progress! Haha! If I don't speak to you before you go in, wishing you all the luck in the world hun, can't wait to see your babies here update!! Much love x


----------



## Scally

Good morning! 

So lovely to see pics of Oliver Kellie- he is absolutely gorgeous! 

Good luck today Sarah.

Thank you for all your well wishes, I am so pleased i have met u all, i will keep u updated as much as possible!

Surprisingly slept last night until about 4am! God knows how! lol. Now just doing last minute things before my step mum arrives to look after Izzy! 

Agggggghhhhhhhhhhh! I am having my baby today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!

x


----------



## Inoue

:wohoo: todays the day Scally!!!!!! 

Cant wait to hear updates/see pics :happydance:

Xxxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Woohoo!! Today is your day!!! I'm amazed you managed to get any sleep at all lol :D 

Hope all goes fabulously, and it's nice and swift and you get to meet your baby ASAP!! So excited to hear your update :D 

Bumps gone back to normal this morning, odd lol! On the way to the hospital myself now, think I'm getting better at this whole morning thing, where as Neil looks like a zombie even after sleeping all night lol!


----------



## kellie_w

IM SO EXCITED!!!!!!! I'm going to be stalking like mad! Good luck ally, you are going to be fine, can't wait to see baby! Xxx

EEKK, I can't wait to feel this excitment over all your babies on the way! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhhhh :wohoo: good luck Ally!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hope your doing ok Ally! Am thinking of you! 

Just come back from a good appointment with the consultant :) Saw the one that accompanied my regular Dr this time as my normal Dr was tied up in an emergency :S 

She gave me a sweep...did not expect that to happen today lol Was uncomfortable but I wouldnt say painful. Having some period pains now though and bleeding from it (which she said would happen as she wasnt gentle with it). My induction has been moved forward to the 20th, which whilst its only 2 days forward is still something. I have to be admitted on the 19th for one pessery though as im halfway between favorable and not and she said just the one pessery will make things quicker overall than just giving the drip. However she did say that im beginning to dilate so shes not entirely sure ill even make it to the 19th...eek! 

Had to have my pee sent away to the lab though as its come back with +2 keytones :S Kept being asked if im eating right or if ive been sick which ive been eating like normal and am fine :S 

Little man is doing great on the scan, this one correlates more with the other scans ive had. I knew the last one wasnt right, even the sonographer noticed the differences between results. His tummy is now back to being his biggest part and the fluid has gone back up to the range it was at before. His estimated weight currently is 8.1lbs! eek! 

Sat here now with a coffee and cramping up, fun times lol!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ooooh exciting Sarah!! I think it's safe to say you'll be having Logan shortly after Ally has her baby... or maybe before, who knows!?!


----------



## Sarahcake

Haha! Id be pretty impressed if I managed to get him out before she does! A bit worried about the bleeding im getting though, she said to expect some spotting but this is like a light period? Will give it a few hours and see what happens.


----------



## time

Eeeek ally I've not stopped thinking about you this morning!! So excited to hear news and see baby pictures!

Kelly I am loving the photos of oliver he is so so gorgeous he's making me want baby here now though!

Sarah wow didn't expect you to have a sweep this morning it definitely sounds like something is going to happen but keep an eye on the bleeding and head up to l & d if it doesn't stop soon. I have a feeling logan is going to be here very soon!

My pains/contractions are here again. This is day 5 and they are still 10 mins apart and now feel more like period pains and tightness. Going to ring labour and delivery and ask how long I should be having these before doing something about it!


----------



## Sarahcake

Your not the only one that wasnt expecting it! She said she was going to check me to see if I was favourable for induction but I was wondering what the hell she was doing lol I didnt realise it was that until I got afterwards 'Ok, well ive given you a sweep too whilst I was there' LOL! I thought I would have had to have been asked consent for that to be completely honest. As it happens, I didnt really mind but what If I did! 

Tmi alert, the bleeding is kinda like a period :S Ive had to swap pads over as one is full and I only had it 2 hours back now. Will keep an eye and see how it goes. Just had a braxton hick (i presume it is anyways) which has just bought me to a standstill though :S 

I would definately ring now hun, see what they say. They may want you to come in and check you over. 5 days is a fair amount of time to be having them to be honest. Let us know what they say, fingers crossed its the start of things!


----------



## Inoue

Bloody hell Sarah!! A sweep!! :shock:. We have to wait till over 40w for first sweep, guess with your spd you get it done sooner. All the symptoms afterwards sounds very positive, bleeding that amount is not unknown but just keep on eye on it :hugs:. 

Time, I agree with Lolly and Sarah, id just phone the L&D just to let them know and see what they say :). They may want to monitor it or just give you some advice. Sounds very positive though!

Gosh, so Scally is in for today, Sarah your on the edge and time doesnt seem to far off either! This is going to be a busy week x


----------



## time

I think it's because Sarah was booked in for early induction so they probably want to try get things going naturally if they can. Does sound very promising!

I just wish my waters would break it something so that I know something is actually happening rather than all this waiting around not knowing if it's just false labour! 

Also feeling really really sick in waves.. Is this normal??


----------



## pops23

Bloody hell it's all going on today isn't it!!

Although you won't read this good luck Ally! gosh baby may already be here by now, eek!

Kellie I don't think we're friends on fb, add me or I'll search for you, want to see pics of your gorgeous boy 

Sarah saw your fb, was chuckling away at all the responses from your friends, especially the guy asking what a sweep was! can't believe she just did it while she was down there, ha! Great news though, fingers crossed it all moves quickly for you my love

Time I would call l and D, 5 days is quite a long time, just see what they say but I agree they may want you to pop in just to see whats going on

I've been told I can have a sweep at my 40 week apt and then another 48 hours later which I'm definitely up for. I've got my 38 week appt tomorrow so am going to double check even though I've asked them 3 times, he he! a friend on mine had a sweep and had period like bleeding sarah, and then went into labour the next day, so fingers crossed!!

I'm trying to think of the positives if I go overdue, the only one I've found so far is putting the christmas tree and decs up to bring baby home to! xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah you are exactly right Time, they want me to go naturally ideally - which is what I would prefer 100%, as would they. Its normal here to not have a sweep until you are 40+4 but it can be done from 38 onwards if you have an induction booked but can only be done by a consultant. 

Im exactly the same, I wish I could have just one definitive sign, waters breaking would be ideal. Least you know exactly where you stand then dont you. 

Not so sure on the sickness, I know labour can cause nausea so its a possibility that its a sign. Hopefully L&D can shed more light for you, so far things do sound promising for you though!

Edit: Just saw your reply Pops! Lol yeah bless him for asking! Think he kinda regretted it Googling it though! I do love how my friends have gone off on a tangent about muconium and things now...so much for keeping it all 'Facebook friendly' eh! 

What I will say about the sweeps, is honestly, dont worry about them and how painful its going to be once you get booked for them (should you even get that far!) I can genuinely say, that whilst it is uncomfortable yes, it wasnt painful for me. If you have had a speculum exam, then this is a walk in the park :)


----------



## Inoue

God I wish evolution made our water burst be the only sign of labour, it would be well easy then :haha:. Ive heard of sickness during 3rd tri, I was quite bad last night but it wasnt in relation to labour pain x


----------



## pops23

it really would be, come on the waters breaking, preferably in tesco/ asda for that years supply of free nappies ;-) xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Is that what you get?! Ive heard you get something from Asda if your waters break but didnt know if it was an urban legend!


----------



## pops23

not sure tbh, think it might be a legend but all legends come from somewhere! xx


----------



## Sarahcake

That's very true! I think there is some truth in it mind as the midwives mentioned in passing about a goodie bag from Asda if your waters go there. May go camp the place and hope that they go haha!


----------



## pops23

ha ha! do it, and take a pic and send it to me, that would definitely make my day! hows the cramps? x


----------



## Sarahcake

Haha Ill go hide in the camping aisle with some facepaint on to blend into the surroundings :D Cramps are slowing off now, they keep disapearing and coming back. Have been wandering around the flat cleaning clean dirt since I got home and I just did some extreme hoovering - really put some effort into it just to keep the cramps going haha!

Any signs at all for you or is all quiet on that front?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sweeps hurt depending on how far back your cervix is and if it's already started to dilate/thin. Because yours sounded pretty favourable anyway Sarah that's probs why it wasn't too bad. When I got mine done just before having a propess inserted for induction with Amber it f**king killed!!! My cervix was really far back and high though and firmly shut!

Ahhhh time, let us know what L&D say :) gosh, we could have 3 new babies in here within the next few days! :yipee:


----------



## pops23

No news here apart from some painful tightenings in the cinema yesterday which basically amounted to nothing. will see what MW says tomorrow, but not holding out much hopes, just looking to the sweep on my due date and hoping that does something and in the meantime trying to make the most of my last couple weeks flying solo and seeing friends and stuff

Having said that I bought 2 large pineapples, am going for a v long walk weds, hot cury friday night and 2 cups of RLT a day! xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh really? In that case ill take it back what I said! Now I think about it that does entirely make sense Lauryn. She did say I was kinda in middle ground of favorableness (totally a word) so would explain why it wast as painful as some find it. 

How's things with you today Lauryn?


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo you'll have to let us know what the midwife says tommorrow then. Fingers crossed its good news :) 

Hopefully your couple of days of eviction techniques do something! I keep meaning to do the same, but I forget to get pineapple when I go shopping and I dislike spicy curries so have to built up the courage to eat it!


----------



## Scally

Hey! I am sorry I haven't been on! Just haven't had 5 mins, Poppy is a pig and doesn't stop eating! 
Poppy Hope was born at 9.44am weighing 7 2. She was stuck so they had to use forceps to get her out! Another awkward baby! 
We had skin to skin straight away and then started breastfeeding in recovery- an she hasn't stopped! Hope she calms it down a bit! Lol
My spinal is wearing off but still can't feel my tummy which is a bonus! 
I will catch up on posts when I get back home x


----------



## time

Just spoke to my midwife and told her exactly what I've been experiencing and how often, what it feels like etc and she said it definitely sounds like the latent phase of Labour.. However she did say it can last as long as 2/3 days. She just said to keep timing contractions and call l & d when they're 5 mins apart. I really hope she's right and that this is it. 

Keep us updated sarah with any news!! So exciting x


----------



## time

Omg ally!!!! Amazing I bet you are over the moon!! Poppy hope what a beautiful name!!

Glad she is feeding well and can't wait to see a photo :) now for you to recover.. Glad you're not in any pain x


----------



## Sarahcake

Awww Ally! Im so pleased for you :) What a gorgeous name too! Sounds like she is feeding awesomely as well :D Fingers crossed the road to recover starts very soon and is nice and easy for you. Huge hugs to you all, so happy :D 

Eeek! Same to you Time, keep us updated! Sounds like things are headed the right direction for you! Hopefully little madam decides to hurry up!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhhh Ally, huge congrats!! Can't wait to see a pic!

Pops, FX'd the tightenings pick back up and become something. Nothing new to report from me, haven't had anything since yesterday so I take it they were just strong BH although hopefully there were helping my cervix along. Last time I tried to have a feel for it it was nowhere to be found :lol:

I guess it depends on pain thresholds as well Sarah... you could just be tough as nails :haha: but yeh if your cervix was already somewhat favourable then I imagine it would hurt less and hopefully it'll work to kick start labour off naturally! Mine didn't just because my body really wasn't ready to go in to labour, and she really had to dig deep to reach mine :sick: just thinking about it makes me feel sick!! I've got my sweep booked for when I'm 40w and I'm hoping I either go before then, or my cervix is more favourable this time. I might just take some paracetomol half an hour before my appt because I'm a wimp :lol:


----------



## time

Aww hope you come on naturally before that lauryn but if not try not to worry.. I'm sure all these aches and pains must be doing something to get your body ready!


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww Lauryn bless you! I really hope it doesnt come to you needing a sweep in that case. If it does, I would definitely take something beforehand to help with it. Im generally quite good with pain, but found speculum exams to be utteryly horrific, was in tears during that. This was nothing like that kinda pain for me though, maybe ive just learnt to 'man up' eh!


----------



## Inoue

Awwww! Congtats Scally!! :happydance:. You had her quite early so im assuming you were the first one in :haha:. Cant wait to hear more of an update when your home xx

Time, glad you phoned up L&D, if anything its just to ease your mind. Early labour sounds promising, esp as youve had it for 5 days and not 2/3. Keep on walking! Lol

Pretty much nada from me, can guarantee ill be the last one standing :rofl: x


----------



## pops23

Massive congratulations ally my love, poppy is a beautiful name, lots of love to all the family xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Just about to head to bed but thought I'd update before I did. Still having the cramps from this mornings sweep, had 2 contractions each an hour apart so nothing major yet but was enough to stop me from being able to talk they hurt that bad. 

Pretty sure I've had/ am having something of a bloody show too, lots of (sorry tmi) snotty like brown blood mucousy stuff coming out...lovely! Gonna rest up for the night and see what happens lol! Will keep you guys updated if anything changes!


----------



## Inoue

God this insomnia is really starting to piss me off, this is the third night now im fully awake lying here listening to DH sleeping. Im dam sure ill get more sleep once the baby is here! Give me my life back :brat:

Sarah, seems like you havent had a failed sweep. All good news so far, may it progress into today ;)

Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm the same tonight hun, Neil is next to me snoring away and I'm just like...soooooooo...what now?! Hope you manage to get some sleep real soon x

Still loosing some of the browny discharge but cramps are a bit hit and miss currently. One minute they are there, one minute they arnt lol . Feel sick as hell ATM though :S


----------



## pops23

Hopefully things will pick up today Sarah my love.
I had a shitty nights sleep too, was rubbish :-( 38 weeks today though! Literally counting the days now but trying not too as I know it will drag xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Woohoo yay for 38 weeks! Your on that 2 week countdown now! Not long till Single digits :) 

Seems like it was shitty nights sleep all around then :( come on babies, hurry up and shift out! 

Got woken up at 4:30 by a nasty contraction then all died down again to now when the cramps from yesterday have kicked back in. Just gonna have to wait and see I guess!


----------



## pops23

Staying hopeful for you, 2 friends who were team yellow had girls yesterday, wondering what my bundle will turn out to be! Everyone tells me I'm having a boy but can't say why of course, annoying! Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Oooo lots of babies around at the moment!! Congrats to your friends :) I still have that boy feeling for you, but I have no idea why! Just a funny gut feeling I guess! 

Cramps seemed to have stopped now...not massively hopeful that anything will come of this sweep. Ahh well, 6 days till my induction starts :)


----------



## time

It still sounds positive sarah so I wouldn't lose hope just yet!

How far up do they go for a sweep? Is having sex going to do the same sort of job as how come you don't bleed after sex!? We've dtd every night now for 5 nights and I think that's what has kept my contractions coming, but they are still 10 mins apart. However they aren't stopping for as long now.. I was up all night with them, got about 2 hours sleep in between and now I've come to work to try and keep active so they might go somewhere! Feeling so sick I can't keep water down so hoping this is a sign!

Happy 38 weeks pops this next week will fly by and then you're 39 which is sooooo close yay!!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Id put money on you being in slow labour to be honest! It sounds like things really are going on, but its taking its damn time for you isnt it which I can imagine is getting super frustrating :( Are you due to see your midwife anytime soon at all? 

Honestly, it felt like she had to shove her entire hand up there (sounds waaaayyyyy more painful than it was!) I suppose sex could get the same depth depending on...well...you know lol But you cant get the motion on the cervix like she did, felt like she was twisting it around.


----------



## Inoue

Happy 38 weeks pops :happydance:

Sarah, mixed signals with in/off contractions then, same with you time; although I give you a medal for having sex every night :winkwink:

I had my mw appt today and Reimi has gone from being not engaged to 3/5th - very happy :yipee:. Ive got my last appt on tue 27th where I will he offered a sweep, not sure if ill take it yet. 

Hope your doing ok Kellie and Scally <3 xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Aww sorry your contractions stopped Sarah... maybe it's just the calm before the storm ;) not long to go until your induction anyway, and you're in single digit countdown now too!

time, they go pretty far up. Much further than a penis can reach! They need to be able to reach right up to your cervix and then get a finger or 2 in to the opening so they can do a 180 sweep arount the edge of the membranes. Ick!


----------



## Sarahcake

Penis....hehehe....

Ahem

Hoping its the calm, the crampy feeling is slowly working its way back now....gonna go walk up and down the stairs or something, just keep on my feet and active and see what happens. Still loosing brown tinged mucousy stuffs so either way, the sweep has done something. Will be pleased even if its made the need to go in the night before my induction to have the pessary unnessesary tbh. 

Hows things with you Lauryn?


----------



## Sarahcake

Sorry Inoue, the new post button jumped me to a new page in this thread so I missed your post there!

Glad your appointment went well! Hooray for Reimi shifting herself down where she needs to be now, excellent news! Good that they are discussing when to offer you a sweep aswell. There's no harm in giving it a shot is there :)


----------



## time

Woohoo for being 3/5ths engaged inoue! Knew she would get there!!!

Oh Jesus lauryn that sounds horrendous haha!!! Hoping I dont need a sweep now!

Brilliant sarah get going up and down those stairs haha x


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou :). Im in two minds whether to get it done tbh, im not suffering like others are (apart from lack of sleep) so I feel abit funny about aggrevating my body for no reason. I am however getting very impatient to see her so its a devil/angel thing. I know Marc would like me to have it so im leaning more towards yes.

Brown discharge is good Sarah, esp if it continues to come. Sounds like the cervix is opening up nicely. What date would be your next sweep if u needed one? X


----------



## Sarahcake

Youve got a couple of weeks to think about it and have a read around the pro's and cons :) No need to make your mind up now, and I guess it would depend exactly on how you feel in that 2 weeks time. 

Its been constantly there since the sweep, coming out every time I wipe. No sweep planned for me now as im to be induced in 6 days (holy crap 6 days!!!) time, a midwife cant do it before 40+4 in my area without the written consent of a consultant which the consultants discharged me from their clinic yesterday as the final part of my plan is induction which is booked now.


----------



## Inoue

Oh right, my guideline's are two sweeps then induction; thats why I got a tad confused, lol. Crap, so we need to get you going within 5 days then! Abit personal but have you tried nookie? Ive heard alot of positives about having a sweep followed by sex

X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Will Neil help you out with you losing bits of your plug, that's the question! I know he was a bit off DTD during pregnancy anyway... the mucous might put him off for life the poor man :rofl: You should try go for a walk or definitely walking up and down some stairs Sarah, hopefully it'll help speed things along.

I'm ok, getting lots of cramps and tightenings and am hoping it's all helping to soften my cervix x


----------



## Sarahcake

Honestly, I don't think he will now! It was hard enough to try and convince him when I didn't have anything icky coming out from that way, think my chances are around the same level as a snowballs chance in hell lol Although, he might surprise me and man up lol 

Yeah Inoue it is generally 2 sweeps then induction but I think thats for if you over overdue. As mine is before my due date now, I think its just a case of if you get a sweep, well thats your lot and fingers crossed - if that doesnt work, see you on your induction. lol 

Im gonna go and grab some music and im going to walk up and down those stairs like theyve never been walked up and down on before...or something like that lol We only really live in a small ish flat so thats the only place I can really wander around. Im currently walking like ive got a rod up my ass so im a bit self concious about going for a walk round the block because I look like a massive tit to be blunt!

Every little cramp and tightening will be doing something hun, every one of them :) Its frustrating isnt it but the thought of them all actually doing something rather than just them happening for no reason has kept me going somewhat. Each one is a little closer to your cervix softening and opening :) x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh that's what I keep telling myself, hopefully it does mean something is actually happening. What a coincedence, all this talk about sweeps and the ANC rings me saying they want to book me in for my 40w consultant appt on Mon 26th and I'll also be getting a sweep there and then. I'm scared!! Haha! So I'm on a mission to get this baby out before the 26th... I don't think theres much chance of that happening but worth a shot!


----------



## Sarahcake

haha wow yeah that is a bit of a coincidence that!! Youve got a little while to get her out now! Launch operation: eviction notice! :D Gotta be worth a try right, if it does nothing at least it will keep you occupied for a bit lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yep that's what I'm thinking. No idea why they want to do it before I'm 40w (albeit only 3 days), possibly with me being high risk with all the BP issues. I'm seeing my MW on Thursday so will chat to her but she isn't affiliated with the same hospital so doubt she'll have any answers for me. It all feels so much more real now :argh:


----------



## Sarahcake

Tis probably just because they can I guess, Not sure how it works where you are but the midwifes here arnt allowed to before 40+4. Yeah id imagine maybe the BP issues would factor in too, maybe try and get you into labour naturally before they consider giving you an induction, more risk's etc etc. 

So close now, its nearly all over for us all!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think here you don't get offered a sweep until you're 41+ with second or subsequent pregnancies :wacko: no idea why!

I know, exciting yet scary! June seems like it was so long ago but at the same time, not so much!


----------



## Sarahcake

That seems daft! Arnt second pregnancies onwards usually a little bit quicker? As in your body has done it before so would likely be more receptive of things like sweeps? Surely it would benefit everyone by offering out sweeps a bit earlier to second time mums rather than let it get to the point that they need to be induced. 

Im horrible at explaining what I mean sometimes, sorry if thats come out a garbled mess of words!


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies!

I had my 38 week appt today, urine and BP all good, baby is 3/5 engaged, MW said she could barely feel head only shoulders so actually it could be more!! eek!

Measuring on the small side but I know I've grown so not worried, quite happy to have a slightly smaller baby if thats an option!

Been booked in for my 40 week appt and a sweep on thurs 29th when I'll be 40+2, however will only do if cervix is favourable. If it's not will come back a couple of days later, if it is then will go in for a 2nd sweep 48 hours later on the saturday

Really really want to go into spontaneous labour though, today I walked for 20 mins (MW said that was long enough each day) started on the pineapple last night, am about to bounce on my birthday ball and have a RLT. Spicy curry friday night and DTD this weekend for deffo, really not sure I could do 5 days in a row though, good on you time!!

Off to ikea tomorrow, now that will definitely mean a lot of walking!! xxx


----------



## Inoue

Awesome pops :thumbup:. Its a nice feeling to be told LO is engaged. Youve really thought about your eviction techniques! Lol. Ive had the two rlt and curry today but just cant be bothered to go on the ball. Will also dtd on the weekend, like you; id rather go into labour naturally so ill try my best before sweep time ;) x

So sweeps to date are:
Lolly = 26th (39+4)
Me = 27th (40+1)
Pops = 29th (40+2)

Time awaiting date...

:cloud9: 

Xx


----------



## time

I know I'm very proud I've managed 5 nights in a row but I really am desperate to not have to be induced. Had a whole pineapple tonight it was awful and has made me feel even more sick! Also cleaned the whole kitchen for 2 hours I seriously cannot stop cleaning!! Got the sterilizer out and did a cycle so we know what we're doing and it's all ready to go now! The little bottles are so cute!

I have the midwifes on Friday inoue so will hopefully get a date for sweep then (I'm secretly hoping I'm in established labour by then though!)


----------



## time

Glad you're engaged now pops wooo! And good luck with ikea I can barely face all that walking when not pregnant haha!! Are you going for baby bits?!


----------



## kellie_w

Just been having a catch up on all your posts whilst soaking my swollen ankles in a lovely hot bath, first in 10 months! Sorry I haven't been able to post, I read but then end up having to do something so end up with a bit of a reply that I delete. You are all really going for it with the eviction techniques now, I hope things start to move for you all soon. A couple more weeks and all our babies will be here! I never knew they had to reach that far for a sweep, it sounds horrendous! So are all babies engaged now? 

Hope ally is ok, still waiting for some pictures to appear here or on facebook!

We are slowly adjusting to our new addition, breast feeding has failed totally, no latch whatsoever after 5 days of trying. I'm now combine feeding, our area has a group of breast feeding support ladies who come to help, they also lend out electric pumps which has saved us loads of money. Its taking about 45 minutes to express 50ml at the moment, I'm ment to be expressing 10 times a day... Not practical with a hyper 2 year old. I'm also finding that oliver is very unsettled and unsatisfied with breastmilk, the formula seems to fill him up more. Last night he was amazing, only woke at 1.30 and 4.30, I won't get my hopes up for that to happen every night!! Luke is still not too sure of him, he won't kiss or cuddle him, he just gives a silly smile! 

Will be watching for updates, got a strong feeling another baby will be along very soon! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay for all the engaged babies :yipee: I won't know if my little madam has started to engage until my appt on Thursday, but she has been completely free at my last appt and all those before but that's normal for subsequent pregnancies. I'm feeling her a lot lower and the bottom of my bump feels very stetched and sore so wondering if that's her moving further down or I've just pulled a muscle!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww how come this is your first bath in 10 months Kellie!? I hope you're enjoying it! Sorry BF'ing has failed :hugs: but at least you tried and he got some of your colstrum and BM for the important antibodies. 

I saw Ally is finally home from her FB so I too am eagerly awaiting a picture of little Poppy!


----------



## pops23

Glad to hear things are going well do far Kellie, enjoying the pics on fb, I'm sure Luke will get used to him very soon!

Ikea shop is for a range of bits, baskets for baby's wardrobe, Tupperware for more frozen meals, baby hangers and... Wait for it... A sieve 

Why you ask? Well if I want a water birth then you have to provide your own sieve, ha ha!! Pooper scooper I'm calling it! &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahahaha pops seriously!? They have their own at the birthing centre at my hospital! :rofl:


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahahahahhaa pops :D that's hilarious! We don't have birthing pools at my hospital but considering the other stuff they want us to bring, I would not be surprised if they did want us to being a poop scoop!! Ooh the dignity!! Bahahahahhaha :D 

Kellie, enjoy that bath! Have a lovely long soak and take some time for yourself now. Really sorry to hear that breast feeding isn't going as planned, as Lauryn said, you've done a great thing for him by providing him with colostrum at least, that's a proper kick start for his immune systems so well done you :) honestly, if he is happy and you are happy then there is no harm whatsoever in formula and don't ever let anyone make you feel otherwise. Less stressed mum = happy baby :) x


----------



## time

Aww Kellie glad you're okay!! Sorry breastfeeding hasn't worked out for you but as long as Oliver is happy and healthy then try not to worry about it! 

Looking forward to seeing a pic of baby poppy!

Haha pops that is hilarious!! I think my hospital provide the poo scooper if I end up having a water birth.


----------



## Inoue

Will be eager to see what the mw says on Friday Time, then we all have sweep/induction dates :happydance:.

Glad to see you Kellie, shame BF didnt work but at least you gave it a bloody good go! Bet your still on cloud 9 after your arrival :cloud9:. I also havent had a bath since finding out I was pregnant (i prefer showers but a bath every now and again is bliss) so im also looking forward to having one when Reimi's here. 

I started to get some major constant pp about an hour ago so bounced like mad on the ball which made the pain worse (feel the pain!! Rarrr!!) but then they stopped now im layed in bed, boooo :brat: x


----------



## Sarahcake

Bahhhh how frustrating!! :( hopefully they decide to make a return during the night, or in the morning, so you can get some sleep first! 

All my pains have been and gone, thinking sweep was failtastic afterall lol!


----------



## pops23

Boo to failed sweep!

Hospital do have them but said it was 'preferable' to bring your own, think I would rather instead of reusing old ones, ha!

Hope everyone slept ok, I didn't sleep too bad, had a dream I was trying to Breastfeed a little boy, my first boy dream, all the others have been girls! Interesting.. Xx


----------



## Inoue

My cramps have completely gone... But I did get an excellent nights sleep!! :yipee:

Im taking mum and nan up town today so will see if the cramps want to come back or not. Poo that yours seem to be faiding aswell Sarah, it sounded like the sweep worked a couple of days ago :(. You still getting any brown discharge or has that all cleared up? 

Im still edging my bets thats your having a little boy pops ;) x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Aww that's a shame nothing came of your sweep Sarah :( you're still (just!) within the 48hrs of it being effective so I hope something starts to pick back up today. Induction soon anyway so Logan's going to be here within the week regardless!

Pops I'm excited to find out what you're having! I'm still saying :blue:

Glad you got a good nights sleep Inoue :flower: I did too. I've been having a cup of horlicks before bed and I swear its helping :haha: I have slept like a baby this past week. Well, more than I have in the past 8-9 weeks anyway.

I'm off to go get fitted for some nursing bras today, my last baby related buys and then I'm all done. I am contemplating rewashing all of her clothes too as I did them 5-6 weeks ago and I just fancy getting them all out again :lol:


----------



## pops23

I got my bras on Monday so all sorted now!

Is it wrong that I feel deep down its a girl and that is really what I want? I know once baby is here I won't give two hoots whether it is a girl or a boy, but for some reason you guys saying You think I'm having a boy makes me feel a little disappointed..

I'm so sorry, is it wrong to feel that way? Am I the worst almost mother ever? It's just my gut feeling has been girl all along and now it's so close I know I need to consider that baby could well be a boy

I hate myself a little for even thinking this xx


----------



## pops23

Do you know what? I totally take it back. I've just found out that a friend I used to work withs wife died on saturday, she was hit by a speeding car in London and he just managed to pull his 2 year old little boy out of the way. Life is so short and precious, as long as my baby is healthy I will love it with all my heart and keep it safe, I suddenly feel for the first time as if I will be happy with whatever we have, Our Princess Arya or our Prince Flynn 

Now I can't stop crying, I am so sad for them, a lovely family, life isn't fair xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG I'm so sorry Pops :( your poor friend. I hope the little boy is ok?

It's not bad to feel like that at all, although I probably would have found out the gender tbh as that's what has helped me. I really wanted a boy both times - I had an inkling DD was a girl and was glad to find out at 16w because I was prepared well in advance and then had plenty of time to get excited about having a daughter. This time I actually thought I was having a boy, did all the little gender tests and they all (but one!) came back with boy results and so was a bit disappointed to find out she wasn't at our gender scan. But again, I was just happy she was healthy and then I have had plenty of time to get my head around it and all excited again :) no matter what, when baby is here any little bit of disappointment you may feel will very quickly melt away so I wouldn't worry or feel bad :flower:


----------



## pops23

Thanks hun, that's made me feel better, it would be lovely to have a boy first, I think I just feel that because I want a girl at some point (in really close to my mum and sister) it would take the pressure off to have a girl first and then have loads of boys! I haven't been fussed at all until the past 3 weeks, maybe it's just the anticipation of it all, I don't know

So glad I have you guys to talk to xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh pops :( firstly, no I don't think it's wrong to feel that way. I can't say that I was disappointed as such when I found out Logan was a he, but I have only ever thought of having a girl, I was so sure he was a she too. Had her name lined up, was looking forward to being able to use my mums name in there etc. it's not that I had a preference, it's just that's how I always thought it would be so when she told me he was a boy I was a bit taken aback. I can't imagine ever wanting a girl now my pregnancy has progressed but it was one of my main reasons for needin to know the sex, so I had time to get used to whatever baby was. 

I'm so sorry to hear about what had happened :( that is just horrific :( life really isn't fair, the assholes survive and good people seem to go. I hope that you are alright? 

Sometimes it takes something like this happening to see what we have in our own lives, your baby is going to be so loved regardless of weather it's an Arya or a Flynn. Massive hugs to you lovely, so sorry your having a shitter of a day so far xxx


----------



## pops23

Thanks Sarah, I know your right, you guys rock

Off to idea now! Xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Have fun and take it easy around there! Ikea can be pretty intense when your not 9.5 months pregnant! X


----------



## Sarahcake

I have litterally just remembered I have a hospital appointment today haha! Oh wow, how dozy am I? This ones been planned for the last 4 months too...! Not baby related but a milestone for me, its regarding my leg and the wound that was there and the blood virus that caused it. Everything has been healed up now for about 2-3 months? It was hugely debilitating, couldnt walk, dressing changes daily, etc kinda feels like today is a bit of closure on those shitty times. 

Onwards and upwards :)


----------



## Scally

Oh pops that is awful! That poor woman, boy and husband.

Sarah- keep my fingers crossed things happen soon for you!

Inoue- Hows everything?

Lauryn- glad you have found Horlicks helps with your sleep!

Time- hows things?

I havent really managed to catch up on the posts, thought i'd come on quickly before the mw visits! 

I am back home, Poppy wasnt feeding well in the hospital but she hasnt stopped since we've come home so she must have wanted to be in a more relaxed environment! 

The elective c section was great this time but the after care was just as shoddy! Luckily Poppy slept most of the time in there on me so didnt really need them, but i went hours without pain killers, hours without a pad change etc etc.

I have put on two pics of Poppy, first one is just after c section, her poor little head was a bit bruised from the forceps, and one from yesterday, her head looks so much better already!

I really need to buy her some more clothes, shes not small at 7 2, but the clothes drown her and i got mostly 0-3 because i didnt think she'd be small!

x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121112-00139[1].jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG-20121113-00143[1].jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh Ally, congrats again hun she is perfect! You thought she was going to be big!? But you were so small :haha: sorry the aftercare was rubbish, but I'm glad you're both back home now :) 

Ouch Sarah, what did you do to your leg? Hope your appt goes well :flower:


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh Ally, she's gorgeous :) What a cutie! 

Really glad to hear that the C-section itself went better than last time but im gutted for you about the aftercare :( I would say maybe email in to the patient liaison service within the hospital and put in a complaint about the care you received because to be left with no painkillers after a c-section is just barbaric and dirty pads is a breech of their infection control policies, especially with a fresh c-section wound there. 

Im in the same boat with the clothes! Logan is only currently 8.1lb instead of the 10lb'er we were told so most of the stuff home here is 0-3 lol Woops! It doesn't look that massive on her though if that helps at all! 

How has Izzy taken to her? Hopefully all is well there :) Big hugs, thanks for the update hun x


----------



## Sarahcake

Lauryn, it was really wierd actually. 2 years back I was at work (nursing on A+E) and I noticed a rash at the top of my thigh. Thought nothing of it as id just changed our washing powder and this was the first batch of uniforms that had been done in it. 

A few weeks later, this rash was still there cept now it had spread down my legs and was purple lesions about the size of like ciggerete burns and my legs were swollen. Went to the walk in center and was told it looked like something called Henoch Shonline Purpura but it couldnt be as only children get it.... Was given some antibiotics and sent on my way. 

2 days later, my legs we really swollen and I was in a lot of pain, so Neil took me to A+E where I met my consultant that I still see now, I was really lucky in that she had seen the exact same a month prior in someone the same age, turns out it was the HSP I said above. Its basically a blood carried infection of the capiliarys, the infection was killing my capiliarys and veins off - hence the rash. I was kept in hospital for a month on bedrest whilst pumped full of steroids to try and make it shift. 

At this point, I was under a lot of pressure from my work to get back to work asap...so I discharged myself and went back to work as we couldnt afford for me to loose my job. Massive mistake that was, seems 13 hour shifts arnt too good for bad legs and the rash at the bottom of my leg broke down into 3 venous ulcers. I got taken back into hospital for another 3 weeks on bedrest and daily dressings. 2 of the ulcers healed and 1 just got bigger and bigger. In the end, I promised I would rest at home and have a nurse come to me daily for the dressings so they let me out. Come home to a letter saying I had been sacked...yay.

After a year and a half of compression bandaging, different treatments + 2 years of steroids (hence the metric tonne of weight ive put on) etc its finally healed now and I can get on with my life. Id include pictures but I think you may throw up seeing them lol it wasnt nice looking :( 

But yeah, sorry for the essay, its the only way I can really discribe what happened!


----------



## Inoue

Dont feel bad at all pops :hugs:, I bet everyone on here has felt the same. I really wanted a boy and actually told family members before gender scan its a boy ~ quickly had to change that when she said girl, but you are right, whatever gender gets all your love and I adore my little girl now <3. Have fun shopping! Get some bargains ;)

Scally, good to see some pics if poppy! Shes gorgeous :cloud9:. Wish you a speedy recovery x

Had bad hit of pp again this morning so txt Marc saying to keep his phone with him all times and about 15 mins after that I had a mass (tmi) clear out and cramps eased. I txt him and he only told his bloody boss that I was having cramps - so embarrassing to say it was down to bm! Put off telling him now when I get bad cramps as he seems to think its green light for immediate labour :dohh: x


----------



## pops23

She's gorgeous ally! Massive congrats

Ikea shop was a great success, got 25 wooden baby hangers and some whicker baskets to go in the bottom of the wardrobe an a few other bits


Didn't get a sieve though! Only had metal, fancied plastic he he!


----------



## time

Aww I know what you mean inoue, after 5 days of these terrible pains I feel like oh has given up and won't believe me when labour actually starts haha!!!
Clear out and more cramps sounds promising. Does anyone else feel like you they are back in the 2 week wait symptom spotting and knickers checking!!? Lol

Oh ally she is so beautiful!!!! So jealous she's here!! Hope you're recovering and settled now you're home! Definitely speak to someone about the after care though that way hopefully it won't happen to anyone else!
How often does the midwife visit once you're home normally? And does a hv visit too?


----------



## time

Oh god I'm 39 weeks today my last week until dd that is scary how quick its gone!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh so you are Time! Woot on 39 weeks :D 

Back from the hospital, my consultant was so excited about my bump haha! Ive not seen her for 4 months so I was smaller last time I saw her! Ive not been discharged yet from them, but im only coming back now because of steroid management and weaning. Dont have to see her till next March now :)


----------



## time

Aww yay glad it went well Sarah :)


----------



## Inoue

Glad your appt went well Sarah :happydance:. Its nice to see people fussy about bump/baby.

Happy 39 weeks Time!! I also feel like im "crying wolf", told him I wont txt him anymore with 'possible' symptoms and only let him know if actual labour hits. They just dont understand that we dont have an alarm that goes off with DEFINITE labour, false ones will happen to x


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you both x

Im the same, Im always saying to Neil ooo im getting cramps, next thing I know hes walked down from work and asking me to time things and when should I go to hospital etc...Then I feel bad when the cramps go 20 mins later and dont come back haha! I wish there was a 'definate labour' alarm! Someone needs to find a way to make something like that and sell it, they would make millions!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 39 weeks time :yipee: it does vary area to area but usually the MW will visit you on your first day back home and then the HV comes a week later, and sometimes again after that.

Pops, well done on the shopping! Asda do cheap sieve's in their smart price range, I think they are only a £1-£2. Plastic too :thumbup:

Hahaha I'm the same :lol: I said to my OH the other night ''Oooh I wonder if this it?'' and his reply, without even looking up from what he was doing, was just ''You've said that every night this week''. :roll: lol!


----------



## Scally

Inoue- oh bless your OH!

Sarah- great about your appointment, lovely bump pic on fb! that sounds horrendous with your legs and how badly u were treated at work.

Time- Happy 39 weeks, not long now!!!!! 

Pops- Ikea at 39 weeks pregnant, u must be mad!!!!!

Thought i'd put on my final bum pic- i am the one in the grey jumper- comparing bumps with my sis who is due in Jan. And my belly today x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121112-00127[1].jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG-20121114-00145[1].jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Scally

oooh yes mw came today, and i have one coming tomorrow to do the newborn checks. Hv comes after 10 days i think x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow Ally, I can't believe you were hiding Poppy in that neat bump! And you look amazing already, 3 days PP is it? You need to change your ticker too :)

Urgh it feels like I've done 100 sit ups or pulled a muscle at the bottom of my bump :wacko: it is so sore. Pretty sure it's not a symptom of labour either, will ask my MW about it tomorrow as its really bugging me. It's just one thing after another!


----------



## pops23

Ally your bump was teeny and you are looking fab already 

Don't worry Lauryn, am only 38 weeks! He he! Xx


----------



## time

Lovely bump ally and you are looking amazing already!! I'm hoping it won't take me years to try get my tummy back to a normal size haha!!

Really not feeling well today I can't eat or drink as it us making me do sick. I've managed a glass of squash but I just feel like death and I am still having spurts of contractions and backache. Seeing midwife in the morning so hopefully she can give me some advice if I'm going to have to deal with this much longer. 

I have a really sore bump too lauryn maybe it's just cos were nearing the end!

My husband has to travel down to Essex and back tomorrow which is 10 hours all together.. Praying I don't go in to labour then it would be such bad luck but he really has to go to collect a machine for our business. Stress!!!


----------



## Inoue

Sorry you feel poo Time :(. Your body seems so confused about what it wants to do. Kind of like your teetering on the edge all the time, must he very tiresome. Just see what your mw says but I dare say theres not alot that can be done untill your body fully takes over, maybe she will do a sweep if you go in the room as an emotional wreck. 

Few little pp cramps from me but nothing to write home about. Now bouncing on ball with a rlt but dont quite know why im bothering.

How is everyone elce doing? X


----------



## Scally

Sounds like you are all so close! Come on babies!

I wanted to do the after birth photo as i am always so interested when people put them on here, I want to keep an eye on how long it takes to get something resembling my normal tummy back! lol

The MW came round today, Poppy has a slight lip tie and tongue tie which could explain some of the difficulty we had at first with breastfeeding but she thinks its mild enough that Poppy has sorted her technique already. She's a little jaundice too from the use of forceps, but hopefully the frequent feeding can sort that out.

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey All :) 

Ally, you look great! That's impressive for 3 days after, how are you feeling now? Glad to hear Poppy's tongue tie isnt making things loads more difficult for feeding, hope her billarubin levels come back down to normality to shift the jaundice fast :)

Everyone seems all sore and crampy :( I feel for everyone, Its getting frustrating now isnt it. Hopefully not long now :) 

Neil marched me up to day assessment earlier after id had a bit of fluid trickling on 2 occasions. Really didn't want to go as im starting to get paranoid that they have seen loads of me and I feel like im wasting their time. After a check up, it was as predicted, nothing at all just a bit of built up discharge. I cant wait till Monday now, get things started and get him out. Feeling a bit meh about it all now, fed up of being pregnant and symptom spotting every 5 mins. Pissed off at myself for going up there today when I knew in the back of my mind that I shouldn't really be going, but Neil was just adament I went up and got checked.


----------



## Inoue

Hi Scally, glad your doing ok :hugs:. Must be such euphoria to have little poppy now, I remember us counting down from 14 days :haha:

Sarah, glad you got checked out, even if it was against your wishes. Its difficult to know whether your wasting someone's time with something thats probably nothing but you just never know. I leak quite alot of watery discharge on a night so I sometimes think about getting checked out but mw says if your waters are leaking then its throughout the daty, not just at one point. 

Yeh I think most if us are getting fed up now, just horrid to see another 24 hours go by without any hints of upcoming labour. I really dont want this to drag out to 42 weeks :(

Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

I think that was what alarmed Neil, Inoue. Ive not had a massive amount of discharge throughout the entire pregnancy so he just saw red and though arrrrghhhhhh waters!!! Turns out it was just some watery discharge after all.

I don't blame everyone for feeling fed up :( The later stages of pregnancy arnt really a whole lot of fun are they! But then, I feel guilty for moaning because there are ladies at 42 weeks just plodding along and doing awesomely! I think id have had a mental breakdown by that point!


----------



## pops23

I also get a lot of watery discharge at night, it's always tempting to think its your waters but like you say time it would carry on leaking

Today I've walked for 1 hour, bounced for 1 hour, eaten half a giant pineapple, drunk 2 RLTs, I'm on the case,
Feeling pretty chilled now tbh and planning lots of nice things to pass the time 

Xxxx


----------



## Sarahcake

I saw your Facebook status on it Pops, and it did make me giggle! Pretty standard day in the life of a heavily pregnant woman eh!


----------



## pops23

Ha ha indeed it is!! Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Gotta give you bonus points for dedication mind hun! That's quite the regime you have going on there lol x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Will catch up with the thread later, just thought I'd let you all know that I'm in hospital yet again. Happy 38 weeks to me :wacko:

Had my MW appt earlier and BP was up again but more worryingly, baby's heart rate was far too quick. 190bpm+, and the MW explained at this stage it shouldn't be any higher than 160. Admitted straight to hospital for monitoring. Her heart rate has come down loads thankfully but my BP is just ridiculous. Had to take a photo as I think this is a record for me, even when I had high BP with Amber it was never like this!!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/66B2AD57-9821-4E87-926A-0817E1EBDD63-1896-000000EFAF3FFF50.jpg

I've been put on labetolol (about bloody time too) and will be monitored through the night and then we'll see where I go from there.

Hope everyone else is having a better day than me x


----------



## pops23

Oh hun so sorry to hear that, glad you're being looked after though, maybe they'll induce you and get baby out so you know it's safe and sound

Good luck whatever happens and keep us updated 

As for me, had the most horrendous back pain on and off for the last 2 hours, not sure if its back labour pain but doubt it, just got a heat thing on that you put in the microwave and will head to bed soon to see if it eases off

Xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Holy crap Lauryn, that's probably one of the highest bp's I've ever seen, that diastolic especially, wow :s 

So they've actually decided to start the medication then after all the backwards and forwards between consultants? Really hope it gets that bp down and sharp ish. Have they got you on any IV fluids at all? Really glad little ones heart rate has come down. I wouldn't be surprised hun if there was talks of inducing you maybe now to be honest. Massive hugs, hope you manage to get some rest in there tonight. 

Pops it really seems like your just teetering on the edge of something happening! It's like your body is just biding its time currently. Hope you manage to get some sleep also and that the heat works for you. Hugs all round tonight x


----------



## Scally

oh my god Lauryn! hope they finally get it sorted for u x


----------



## time

God lauryn hope you're okay.. So glad baby's heartrate has come down at least and that they have finally given you something for the bp!

I would have thought if nothing happens quick they would consider induction sharpish as baby may be safer out and you are term now. Keep us updated!

Pops sorry about the back pain, those microwave heat bags are pretty good I have one at the ready for the back pain during early labour. Hopefully that bouncing and pineapple did something yesterday!!

I'm heading to the midwives in about an hour so will let you know how it goes!


----------



## pops23

thanks hun, pain subsided so guessing it was just back pain and not labour pains

good luck at the MWs! x


----------



## Inoue

Wow Lolly! Thats one hell of a BP!! :shock:. Glad theyve got you on medication now but I wouldnt be suprised if they wanted to induce early. Hope you feel ok, update when poss.

Pops, its like being in tww again isnt it! Maybe the back ache is the start of something, esp if it comes back again ;)

Good luck at mw Time, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ta ladies :) there's been no mention of an induction whatsoever which is strange because I was induced at this gestation with Amber for my BP last time. So no idea what will happen, just waiting for the doc to do her rounds and we shall see. My BP's coming down nicely already so maybe they'll just keep me medicated :shrug: I'd rather go home now, I hate staying on these antenatal wards for monitoring. Everyone's in labour except you, and your chances of sleeping through all the moans and groans is non existent!

Good luck at the MW's time!


----------



## Inoue

Hum... I guess if they can control it with medication then they may not want to go down the induction route just yet. I quite like the hosp beds in labour ward (so nice to play with the controls to get you in a perfect sleeping position :haha:) but yeh, the moans and screams were horrendous but then my heart swelled when I heard the newborns cry and the screaming stop. So unfair its them and not us! Lol x


----------



## Sarahcake

Time, good luck at the midwifes :) Hope its a nice positive appointment for you. 

Pops, if the backache wasnt labour related, then im glad it dissapeared. Back pain is not nice and having it for no reason makes it even worse! 

Lauryn, Are you due to see the Dr today on rounds? If so fingers crossed he/she can give you some form of insight into what they may have planned, weather that be sending you home on meds or getting little one out of there. 

Inoue, hope all is well with you lovely :) 

Ahhhhh its my last baby free weekend this weekend!! Told Neil to go to work and come back with a plan to surprise me about how to spend this weekend. I suspect that well end up doing / going nowhere as he's not really the 'date' type of bloke but im hoping he has something in mind!

Its becoming very hard for me to keep the induction a secret now lol Very few people know, my family and his dad do - as they wanted updates on mine and baby's safety - understandable and a couple of my closest friends, and of course you ladies but thats it! Getting excited now, but we really want his entrance into the world to be just us two, not having a million messages and calls asking if he is here yet. If anyone tries to write on my facebook wall come monday, dont be alarmed if it says you cant, im deativating posts incase one of my friends cant keep quiet lol


----------



## time

Aww glad it's coming down lauryn! Baby will be here in no time anyway! Very surprised they haven't brought up induction though especially with a history of very Hugh bp!

Just got home from the midwifes, urinalysis fine, bp fine, baby's heart rate fine and just measuring 2 weeks behind.. She thinks I am definitely in the latent stage of labour, contractions still every 10 mins and had one while I was on the bed.. She said straight away oh yeah that's a lot stronger than a bh.

Booked in for a sweep for Friday 23rd when I'll be 40+2 but hoping I won't need it hehe x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooooo thats very promising Time that even she has commented that it feels stronger than a BH! Now you know for definite that there is something happening there and not just a string of BH's :D Fingers crossed you wont need the sweep then if things are kicking off and have been for a little while now. Just need little madam to stop taking her sweet time now :D


----------



## time

And sarah hope Neil comes up with something nice to do!! However if you're anything like my husband and me we always end up staying in with some nice food and watching tv.. I'm not a big one for going out haha! Always make plans and we are both so much happier deep down not going so don't know why we bother!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah im more of a homely person usually tbh, quite fancied doing something like cinema - for the last time before we have to faff on with babysitters/ taking baby with us lol I just wanna spend some time with him really, I know if im at home all weekend ill just be doing housework or something haha!


----------



## ttc_lolly

How exciting time :yipee: whilst I've been on the ctg the MW commented that I was having lots of regular mild contractions, I thought they were just BH! Baby's also 3/5ths engaged too which I'm more than pleased with - apparently they won't do a sweep if baby is completely free and I'm actually looking forward to the sweep now :wacko: I'm being allowed home, yay! Labetolol is working fine and baby's heart rate has been normal since last night so the consultant is happy for me to be discharged, I do have to see the consultant next week though for a check up. 

So glad to be getting out of this antenatal ward. No newborn cries Inoue, this is where they bung you during inductions or before you're in established labour, so all you hear are women in lots of pain (currently listening to some poor girl being violently sick in the toilet :(). FX'd it's plain sailing now and I get to go naturally :yipee: 

Awww enjoy your last baby free weekend Sarah :) I hope Neil has something nice planned for you both! A nice take away or meal out, a bubble bath followed by a full body and foot massage would be my perfect last night I think! I'm easily pleased :lol:


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooooo sweet im glad the meds are doing their job and your being allowed home! Cant be nice being stuck inbetween the ladies being induced :S Are you having a sweep whilst being in there or is that being done at a later appointment? 

That sounds lush tbh Lauryn and Id be happy with that, but theres one fatal flaw with that plan...we only have a shower in the flat haha! Think I may suggest that massage though, sounds like something I could use for sure!


----------



## Inoue

Thats awesome news Lolly!! Seems like your LO is getting prepped for the big day :happydance:. Im also 3/5th, its such a nice feeling! Lol. Take it easy when you get home, then maybe start some eviction techniques ;). Booo on no crying babies, not a great section of hospital to be in when your surrounded by pregnant women in pain x


----------



## time

Glad they're letting you go lauryn it doesn't sound too pleasant in there!! I am not a massive fan of hospitals so don't think I'll be staying any Linger than I have to after labour!.

That's good that you're also having contractions.. Maybe baby will be here quicker than you think!!


----------



## Inoue

Have you had your mw appt Time? x


----------



## time

Hey inoue yeah I did post I think it must be on the last Page :)


----------



## Inoue

Just missed out on half a page there :dohh:. Brillant news that your still getting contractions 10 mins apart or so and at least the mw has recognised it as contractions and not BH :happydance:. 

So sweeps to date are:
Time = 23rd (40+2)
Lolly = 26th (39+4)
Me = 27th (40+1)
Pops = 29th (40+2)


Its all finally coming to an end :cloud9: xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Loving the sweeps table :D Be interesting to see peoples experiences with them, weather mine was any different to your etc. Things like this interest me lol


----------



## Inoue

Lol, whens your next sweep Sarah? (obviously if the current one you had failed). Im terrible with dates so easier to remember this way :haha: x


----------



## Sarahcake

I don't get one now as my induction starts Monday. Wouldnt have minded a second just to see if thats the push I needed, but ahh well.


----------



## Inoue

Oh bloody hell :dohh:. Sorry for asking you again, dont know why I cant remember these things?! So annoying :(. Well, inductions dont fail so both long for you now :happydance: x


----------



## Sarahcake

Lmao! Its ok dont worry :D My mind is like a sieve at the best of times, pregnancy has massive exacerbated that! If its not written down on post it notes and stuck to my monitor, then you have a snowballs chance in hell at me remembering it! 

Haha indeed, bit nervous now it has to be said. Just hoping there's room for me on monday to do the pessary else it will be delayed for another day.


----------



## Inoue

Ditto, my calendar is jam packed full of stuff I need to remember, even simple stuff like going out to get more milk >_<. Hope the hospital manage to get it done on Monday, I had three pessarys put in with my last lost and they were soooo cold! Fair warning, lol x


----------



## Sarahcake

Lol we live right next door to a shop and I always forget to get the stuff we need. Neil ends up having to get it on the way home from work :D I wish I could blame this on pregnancy too but unfortunately, ive always been the same haha!

Ooo cold...lovely :S I apparently only need the one so fingers crossed! I guess im glad you said cold and not pain though lol x


----------



## kellie_w

Finally had a chance to catch up with you all! God lauryn, your blood pressure was insane! Really hoping baby comes soon for you, how worrying when it's getting that high. Huge hugs to you

Glad to see you are all getting lots of pains, as horrible as that sounds but the end is is close for you all! I keep checking in and getting excited seeing your posts, so cant wait to see your babies!

Cant believe my due date is tomorrow, and i already have a week old! Im loving every minute, its definetly easier second time! Im 99% healed already, happily expressing and formula feeding and have a very happy, content baby. A tip for you all, get some fennugreek tablets. They help boost your milk supply, i have gone from struggling to get 10ml to getting 100ml. 

Sending you all lots of labour dust! X


----------



## Scally

Love the sweep timetable! All so close!

Sarah- i hope Neil comes up with something great to do for your final weekend as a twosome!

Glad to hear u are all getting pains! And yay Lauryn for the machine saying u were having contractions! 

kellie- will have a look at fennugreek, would be nice if i could start expressing.
So pleased your recovery etc has been great and that Oliver is so content 

x


----------



## pops23

Guys my bump has dropped! Like seriously dropped, was high on Tuesday, today it's low, very low, crazy!!

Hoping that's a good thing, have had tonnes of twinges today and a real feeling of pressure in my pelvis that I've not had before! So uncomfortable, I couldn't go on like this for the next 3 weeks being overdue, really hoping stuff is happening! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad you got some fenugreek Kelly :flower: I did mention it a few pages back when you were saying about your milk not coming in yet, but you probs missed it with us bunch of chatterboxes and you all busy with little Oliver and big bro Luke! So happy everything going well for you :) Love the FB pics, he's such a cutie! Has Luke warmed to him a bit more yet?

Thanks ladies :hugs: I'm just happy everything's back to normal, although must admit after the panic with baby's heart rate and the mention if an induction by my MW I did get very excited that I could have possibly been meeting her today! Then again, my friend and I had our tickets booked for Breaking Dawn pt2 for aaaages (don't judge me!!! :rofl:) for tonight so I was also a bit sad about the thought of not making that! Just got back from the cinema now, film was amazing, and now I'm ready for her to come anytime she's ready *cough*TOMORROW*cough* :haha:

Ooooh pops, you are going to go soon! Baby must be fully engaged :yipee: get walking/DTD/eating spicy stuff!


----------



## Inoue

Awesome news pops!! :happydance:. Did you go anything to deserve it? Walking etc.. Hopefully your bear full engagement if bump is really low! 

Lolly, had to snigger at your reasons for holding off induction... Bloody twilight! :rofl:. Glad you enjoyed it anyway, im more into the books. 

Reimi barely moving again but checked her on doppler and got a good clear HB so not too concerned. She has picked up some butt thrusts in the last 20 mins but im sure she's getting fed up like me, lol. Is anyone elces family/spouse getting abit in your nerves with 'when will the baby be here?'. Im still arranging seeing friends and taking mum for blood test on Thursday and all I get is "well, you can take me IF the babys not here..." I even get it for 24h in advance, I think I know my body when I say she has no intention of coming yet :growlmad:. 

Big hi to Kellie and Scally!! :hi: xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hehe I think BD part 2 was a very valid reason :haha: I love the books and films, I like to perv on Jacob :lol:

The whole ''is baby here yet?'' is doing my head in. Especially when they say it to my face. Does it look like she is!?! I gave birth last night but just like to walk around with a watermelon shoved up my top for the fun of it :wacko:


----------



## Inoue

Lol, I know, right?! Were off to MIL for chinese tonight and DH was asking me yesterday evening whether I can still go "or do I think baby will be here?"... My reply.. "She's not going to slide out tomorrow! Im sure more pushing will be required esp as its our first!". Basically, im having that dam Chinese :coffee: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

:rofl: haha! I'm having a chinese tonight too :D going to order something spicy off the menu I think, let's get this ball rolling!

Happy single digit countdown too btw :yipee: 3 more days for me, it feels so surreal! I remember getting to double digit countdown and thinking ''oooh not long now'' :haha:


----------



## Inoue

Cheers :yipee:. I 'was' more excited about being in single digits but now not so as I have every feeling im going over my due date. Just about to leave home to go to MIL's now *drool*, hope you also enjoy your Chinese and eat away!! King prawns, ribs, seaweed, chow mein, shrimp rice, chips, spring rolls and more for me :happydance: x


----------



## time

Omg i need a Chinese now!!!! May treat myself x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Do it time! We have just tucked into crispy duck pancakes, Cantonese pork, Peking ribs, sweet & sour chicken balls, chilli beef, seaweed, egg fried rice AND chips!!! Soooo good!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh god...I really want Chinese now!!! Mmmmm *driible* enjoy ladies!


----------



## Inoue

It was soooooooo good :blush: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I am literally stuffed. 50% baby, 50% scrummy Chinese food :lol: still contemplating having a slice of cheesecake though :blush:


----------



## Sarahcake

Jealousy has hit max level lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

If I could send you some via email I definitely would Sarah! We have loads left, think we may have gone a bit OTT. Ahhh Chinese for breakfast it is :lol:


----------



## Sarahcake

Haha I wish food emailing was possible right now, I'd totally take you up on that! 

Think I'm going to make that our tea tommorrow! Mmmm!


----------



## time

Mmm sounds amazing!! We ended up getting a curry but still no sign of baby!! Had some much worse contractions during the night though but only about 3 from what I remember, when I turned over. They must have been pretty far apart as I nodded back off in between!

Omg sarah isn't it your induction tomorrow!?! How are you feeling? What time do you go in? So exciting!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo will be keeping an eye to see if those contractions turn into anything! It's not unusual to have a few then for them to come back during the day properly! 

Yup tommorrow is the first day of it. I've got to ring up in the morning and ask if there is space for me. I'm booked in on the Tuesday but not for Monday which seems daft but my consultant told me to ring at 8:30 and tell them I need a prostin pessery tommorrow. It's all in my notes so I'm hoping they are expecting me! 

Getting a little nervous now, spent all day yesterday on a one born every minute marathon with Neil and it still hasn't really twigged that ill be doing that like...tommorrow! Lol


----------



## Inoue

Your very brave watching OBEM Sarah! I havent been able to watch it since pregnancy :haha:. I hope the hospital has space for you tomorrow for the pessarys, then tuesday is the day of ALL days :happydance: x


----------



## Sarahcake

It was actually Neil that wanted to watch them yesterday! Up until that point he had a very minimal idea as to what birth actually entails. I've been able to watch it fine throughout but now it's so close for me, I just sat there wincing and 'ouchie-ing' my way thorough it lol! 

Thank you :D my friend had her baby at the same hospital under the same conditions (induction) just last week and she said they take loads of women in for it as they have a fair amount of rooms there so that's promising at least! Gonna be a nervous wreck on that phone tommorrow mind!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Eeeek Sarah how exciting! I will be stalking all day tomorrow and tuesdays hanging on for every little update :lol:


----------



## Sarahcake

Hehe! Phone is reconnected now so I have that to take in so shall try and update the best that I can from in there. I'm expecting tommorrow to pretty much be a non event as its just pop pessery in and wait so will be on here trying to keep myself amused lol


----------



## Inoue

Its definatly the waiting thats the pain, my nurse did my pessarys in less than one minute, just try to relax as they put them quite high - oh! and dont be alarmed if you feel 'wetness' when you stand up after having them put in. Its such a wierd sensation :wacko:. 

Im *still* determind to get Reimi out before my dam sweep (still torn about it due to strep b) so been on my birthing ball. Again, i got a mass amount of pp, especially when i do full hip rotations but then i get off and nothing?! GRRRRR! Sex tonight i think! :grr: lol x


----------



## pops23

How come you've had a pessary Inoue?

So exciting Sarah, I would love to say I'm having my baby in the next couple of days! Hope the induction works well for you my love

I'm feeling massively impatient today, and can't believe of I go fully overdue it could be 3 more weeks, wah! I don't wanna wait that long!

First NCT friend had her baby on Friday night, little girl, I know 6 girls that have been born this week including the lovely poppy xxx


----------



## Inoue

I hate to think it could be another 3 weeks :haha:. Thats just NOT going to happen *fingers crossed*. I had pessarys placed when i had my last D&C to open cervix up before surgery. They wasnt to bad incase we need them later on like Sarah :winkwink: x


----------



## Scally

How exciting Sarah! whats the induction like at your hospital? Have they given u a timeline? Will be checking in tomorrow and Tuesday for updates!

Inoue- Lol to having to have sex tonight! lol! Come on Reimi out u come!

Time- shame about your contractions stopping

All of your babies seem ready to come out they are just tormenting you!

We went to Mothercare today, really needed to get an all in one outdoor suit for Poppy as well as a cardigan as nothing we have fits her (we got 0-3 months mostly as Izzy was only in newborn for a couple of weeks), ended up spending £100 ooooppssss!!!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

That's soooo easily done in mothercare. Such lovely things but I do find them to be a little pricy. 

Thanks for all the well wishes for tommorrow :) will do my best to keep you updated! 

Ally, from what my friend was saying, you get admitted at 3ish, have the first pessery around 4-5ish depending on how busy they are and are left for 6 hours then for it to work. They check you after and if they are able too, they break your waters and if not, another one is put in and you are checked again at 9am to see if they can break them them. That's as far as I know really as my friend had hers broken at 9am. 

Apparently all of the rooms are ones you labour and then birth in so you stay in the sane place which is nice. Glad it's not a ward where things are just curtained off and your given a bit more privacy.


----------



## Scally

Its good that you are in your own room, the privacy is needed i think with something like that. You'll have your baby really soon!!!!!!!!!

We chose Mothercare as needed a one stop shop for lots of things and I really dont have it in me to traipse round a town. We bought a cardi and all in one for Poppy, some dummies, a swaddle blanket, some breast shells, a nursing vest for me, a cardi and wellies for Izzy x


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's good you get your own room from the start Sarah, I wish our hospital had that. It's awful being on the antenatal wards there, 4 sometimes 6 beds to a room and everyone in different stages of their inductions or just in with complications (me!). Nightmare :wacko:

You got a lot for your money really Ally :thumbup: I could spend a fortune in mothercare, so I try to avoid going in when I can!


----------



## pops23

Good luck Sarah! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Good luck Sarah! Will be thinking of you tomorrow, can't wait to see Logan! Enjoy what may be your last nights peaceful sleep! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you all :) your good luck messages are nice to wake up to :) 

Rang the hospital and am booked in to start things off at 3:30 today!!! Kinda hit home what is happening now, especially when I asked if I needed to bring my hospital bag in and the midwife replied 'yup, once your in, you'll not be leaving without a baby'! 

Really, really scared now lol but so excited! Gonna be pacing the flat til it's time to leave!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Eeeeek that is so exciting :yipee: Good luck Sarah!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you lovely :) Hoping tonight passes quick so that I can get on with the main event tommorrow lol!


----------



## Inoue

Oh wow! What a phone call Sarah!! :yipee:. Wishing you all the best for today and tomorrow, were all here online at some point if you need to chat xx


----------



## pops23

Checking in, excited for you, come on Logan!!! xx


----------



## time

Wooo so exciting sarah! That's so amazing that logan will most probably be here by tomorrow! Hope you're feeling okay and keep us updated as much as you can!

So excited to see baby logan!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 39 weeks Inoue :flower:

Any sign of your babies time & pops? Nothing to report from me at all, I think she's staying in there forever :haha:


----------



## time

LOL lauryn I feel exactly the same.. Cannot believe my due date is in 2 days. I've still been having contractions pretty much all day and night now but they don't seem to get much stronger or closer together.. But we dtd lastnight and since then they haven't been 10 mins apart.. But are stronger and irregular.. Sometimes 2 mins apart and sometimes 4/5/10/12 so god knows but I'm hoping they get even stronger and more regular. So tired now from no sleep and constant pain that I don't know how I will make it through labour..surely my body should be resting? Also had a clear out (eww sorry guys!!!) twice today so pleaseeeee let this be going somewhere!

Sorry you're not having much luck either lauryn, sometimes no signs are good and she will come out of nowhere haha!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies, just a quick update as my signal is terrible! Been shown into my room, just waiting for the midwife to come in and see me, she said its really busy in here so they are running late. Hope everyone is good?


----------



## pops23

I feel the same guys, baby is NEVER coming out! I know it is really but doesn't feel like that right now. totally meant to DTD this weekend but never got round to it, although did do lots od walking and pineapple eating!

Good luck sarah, keep us updated xxx


----------



## time

Glad you're in and getting settled sarah.. Hopefully you won't have too much waiting around!! 

I went for a walk fri night pops only half an hour it almost killed me but didn't do much else! Then had a curry sat night and dtd lastnight.. What more can we do haha!!

Ooh also bought a birthing ball.. What are we meant to do on it!!??


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww sorry you're in so much pain time :hugs: I hope they become more regular for you, but if yo're not getting any rest and they do hurt I'd ring L&D and talk with them as if it happens soon and you aren't rested, labour might be a lot to deal with.

Re, gym ball... sit on it and bounce :lol: open your hips/legs and lean forward a little. I wasn't going to use one this time round as it used to make me feel ill bouncing on it when pregnant with Amber :haha: but I've just ordered one as I feel I should start doing all I can to help things along now. I've also ordered some clary sage oil which is said to help bring on strong contractions (it's also good for natural pain relief during labour) so hoping they come in the next day or 2 x


----------



## Inoue

Hope your feeling ok Time :hugs:. As Lolly says about birthing ball, I sit on mine and bounce up/down then no bouncing while I rotate my hips full circle (thats the move that brings on my pp). Just have a go on it and see how your best comfortable.

Sarah, shame in the wait but at at least they havent sent you home :haha:. Have they put the pessarys in yet or is that what your waiting for?

Pops, think were all trying the same events to bring on labour :haha:. Ive done walking and rlt so far today, will DTD tonight as didnt get round to it yesterday. Keep the efforts up! ;)

Lolly, ive not heard of clary oil before? Is it in tablet form? Hope it works for you :)

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

No, clary sage is an essential/aromatherapy oil. You can put a few drops in the bath, or add a bit to moisturiser/massage oil and massage it in to your skin. You can just inhale it too. It brings on strong contractions, and can also be used as pain relief during labour. There's lots of good reviews about it so thought I might as well give it a bash!


----------



## Inoue

Ive just had a look on Google about it, seems worth a shot! Let us know how you get on :). Ive just done 10 mins on birthing ball but gave up, get sooooo bored on it, especially if im not getting pains - bleh. Oh, Marc did manage to set up my angelcare today in Reimi's cot so thats another thing done :happydance: x


----------



## pops23

I've just had an hours reflexology session where she pushed all the points to try and induce labour, worth a try but hugely relaxing if not! 

Will bounce on the birth ball a little bit tonight as well

So question, I hear its not DTD that brings on labour but more orgasms, anyone know of that's true? If it is think id rather sort myself out!! He he!

Xxx


----------



## time

Haha I have heard that pops! But semen as well is meant to help. Agree with you don't think I'll be letting hubby down there right now haha! 

I've come up to bed because my contractions are getting a lot more painful but are all over the place so who knows what's going on and if anything will progress. Really wish my waters would break.


----------



## Inoue

Lol, ive also heard the same pops! Ill be taking care of myself for O then use DH for the sperm dose :rofl:. 

Time, take it easy and get settled upstairs. Practice your breathing while having these strange timed contractions, ive got everything crossed something happens soon for you :hugs: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

It's both apparently pops! Sperm contains prostaglandins that softens the cervix and O'ing can help to bring on contractions. I'd opt for sorting yourself out if I were you :rofl: so much more easier!

Ooooh time I think you're going to have baby very soon! :yipee:


----------



## Sarahcake

Haha reading your posts has made me smile :D what are you guys like eh! 

Had me first pessary put in, little late as Logan was being awkward as ever on CTG machines...took an hour to get a decent trace on him as it kept dropping. Had one singular solitary contraction so far! Gotta have more monitoring at midnight and another pessary at half 1. Fun times lol. The midwives are so lovely here, make you feel really welcome :) think I'm gonna have a little snooze now until I get woken up again lol


----------



## pops23

Sleep well, really hope it does the job! Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Morning :) just a quick update on how things are going...

First pessary did naff all. Was still 0cms on examination. Waited until 12 for monitoring, and things took a turn for the frigging awkward. I think Logan seriously hates these machines. He could be heard fine but he shifted around every single time the sensor was placed on an area. 

As a result, 2 midwives and 2 drs were here for an hour trying to get a 5 minute continuous trace. Just wasn't happening so the dr said they can't give me a second pessary and said that our next step is c-section as they can't garentee his safety...

Low and behold, the little bugger stayed put and they got the 5 min trace. 2nd pessary was put in and then he stayed still for a half hour trace and I went sleep. 

No contractions that I'm aware of from this one either... Just been woken up for breakfast after not getting to sleep til 3am and they are gonna try and monitor again and see what the situation is regarding dilation and waters rupturing... Tenner says I'm still 0cms. 

Basically, this is rapidly becoming a failed induction...they give a maximum of 4 pessarys before classing it as such and then it's c-section time for me. 

On the plus side, the midwives and drs here are bloody lovely, I could hug all of them.


----------



## pops23

Hun what a nightmare!! Glad they're looking after you though and fingers crossed you get some luck but if its a c sec then so be it as long as Logan is lovely and safe xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

That's my thinking too, if it comes to that then it comes to it. So long as he is ok. 

In good news though, contractions have started in the last hour. Nothing timeable but ouch, this hurts! Lol x


----------



## Inoue

Goodness me Sarah! He's being a little bugger! :haha:. Glad they managed to get a trace, even if it was 5 mins. Shame pessarys are not working, sometimes they do, sometimes they dont. Lets hope these contractions step up a gear for you and you can avoid c-sec but like your say, it doesnt really matter either way as along as he comes out safely then all is ok :hugs: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no Sarah what a pain! Glad he is now behaving himself :hugs: that's poop about the pessaries and an unfortunate side to inductions - if you're body isn't ready then it just won't happen. Sounds like something is happening now though so I have every faith you'll be in the full swings of labour by tonight :D good luck hun!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you :D 

Things are getting really quite painful now. Having issues walking now as my spine feels like its going to snap in two. Asked for some paracetamol about 45 mind back and am still waiting. Not entirely sure what good they are going to be mind! X


----------



## kellie_w

Quickly checking in to say hi and see if any baby news. Looks like Logan will be here soon Sarah, how exciting! Hi lauryn, time, inoue and pops, sending you all a hug and hoping your babies appear [email protected] sorry its only a quick stop, dealing with a newborn and a toddler with tonsilitus (again) on around 2 hours sleep... arggggg!!! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Argh Kellie I saw your Facebook update this morning :( poor luke, really hope he gets well soon. And that you can get a more restful night tonight, 2 hours with a baby and a ill little man must be a killer :( big hugs to you xxx

Just ha my 3rd and last prostin put in. Still getting contractions. Had to be on the bed for an hour on monitoring and it's so bloody true when people say that bein on your back is not helpful in the slightest.

It really exacerbated the pain tenfold. It's so true when people say that keeping upright and moving helps. 

I've got until tommorrow morning now for this to do something. If they can't break my waters tommorrow morning, I'm off to theatre. Not ideal but if it has to be that way...well then it had to be that way :)


----------



## time

Ooh sarah glad something is starting to happen.. Hopefully it will progress quickly and logan will be here in no time! 
Fell asleep lastnight with strong contractions and woke up with nothing so no news from me!

Hoping we all don't have to wait too much longer!


----------



## time

True sarah as long as logan comes out safe and sound then whatever happens will be best! 

Bless you Kellie I hope luke gets better soon :(


----------



## time

How's it going sarah? Been thinking of you all day! Fingers crossed something is happening for you x


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks for thinking of me hun :) 

So far, my contractions have stopped :( have been for a little while now. So just kinda sat here waiting for something to happen. Not having any examinations or pessaries tonight if I understood the dr correctly so just a game of waiting to see how dilated I am tommorrow. So far, c-section is becoming a very real possibility. I have no clue what the recovery is like on them, I never really thought I would need one so I never really researched it...kinda regretting that decision now! 

Hope you are well? How are your contractions coming along?


----------



## Inoue

Hope your doing alright Sarah :flow:

Time, shame your contractions didnt stay till morning. God your so close I always expect to pick my phone up in the morning to see that your in established labour. Im sure it wont be to much longer :hugs: xx


----------



## Inoue

Think we double posted at same time Sarah :haha:. Poo that your contractions have gone, its such a tricky business when it comes to forced induction :(. I know two ladies who had c-sec with there firsts and they got on quite well with the recovery - keep your eyes away from google and chat to us for advice ;) xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah trying to avoid google lol! Baby center have quite a nice frank and informative piece on what I can kinda expect should that be the way things go. 

What will be will be I guess. Kinda just sat here thinking that starting and stopping labour like this can't be ideal for little man... And he is my top priority. Just want him hear now so I know he is safe :(


----------



## time

Oh no Sarah :( I'm the same I've not looked into consideration sections at all! Maybe ally could shed some light on it if she pops on here tonight!
If they are monitoring logan he should be fine as they will know if he's in distress won't they? Do you have to stay hooked up to monitors all the time now?

Stay relaxed and try get some rest :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Annoyingly, I can't stay hooked up as he has a serious thing against the monitors. He runs away from them every time. To get a trace now, a midwife has to come in and hold the sensor down for the entire stretch that they want monitoring. :( on every trace I've had he seems perfectly happy, just an irrational fear I guess! I'm sure he is fine though :)


----------



## Inoue

Im sure Logan is doing just dandy :winkwink:. Its more of a stress on your body, seems like little man wants to stay put for abit longer. What are you doing about FB? I see on your sig they dont know about your induction, but it looks like you'll be in for a day or two yet, will people worry? Ive not checked FB account so sorry if youve answered my Q on there x


----------



## Sarahcake

The most important people know where I am, family and close friends but I'm gonna be posting a fee random status's just to make it look like I'm at home. Nobody has asked so far and it's been 2 days so I may just get away with it lol! 

And yeah I'm pretty damn sure Logan is just fine, just can't help but worry sometimes.


----------



## Inoue

Arr right ;). Fake post seems a good idea. I cant see me posting labour updates on FB, its all abit to 'open' for me :nope:. Hope the night goes ok for you hun, im off to try and DTD... Its getting more military than romantic :haha:. Also got my treadmill set up so ill be on that tomorrow ~ phew x


----------



## Inoue

Hum..... Well that didnt go to well. Managed to DTD but then bled quite alot so now off to L&D. Hope its just an irritable cervix and nothing more serious x


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh no Inoue just caught both your posts, I'd imagine its just irritated cervix but you are defo doing the right thing by being checked out hun. Massive hugs to you, you must be worrying ATM :( will be keeping an eye out on here to see if you are ok xxx


----------



## Inoue

Hooked up to baby heart ecg and she has a good heart rate so she's ok :). Just got to wait for more tests and my anti-d shot x


----------



## pops23

Glad to hear she's ok hun, must just be all the extra blood vessels especially if you've been DTD alot

Sarah went to visit a friend today who had an emergency c-sec and she is recovering really well so if you have to have I'm sure you'll be fine xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Phew so glad that she's sounding good on there! They got you in and hooked up fast didn't they which is awesome. Hopefully the other tests are just as positive although I'm sure they will be :) x


----------



## Sarahcake

Whoops posted at the same time pops :) that's reassuring to know thank you :) how are you doing? X


----------



## Scally

Hey Sarah, any questions about c sections and i can try and help. 

I am so happy with my c section and recovery, i do not regret my decision for one second- i was out of hospital the next day, off pain killers totally now (was only really taking paracetamol since day 4/5), we have got out every day since day 5.
I can honestly say the thing i find hard now is because i feel ok i feel like i can do anything and then hurt myself- like today with picking up the laundry basket. 

x


----------



## pops23

Im fine thanks my love, think I'm getting bouts of false labour, lots and lots of uncomfortable braxton hicks but nothing regular xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you ally that really helps too. I'm ok with the thought of the section it's the aftermath that terrified me as you read a lot of people saying they were out of action for weeks, months etc. 

Sounds like your doing really well actually in such a short space of time which is fantastic and massively reassuring for me too. Ill have Neil's help for the first two weeks so I should get plenty of chance to rest up and still be able to get up and about to keep mobile. 

Out of hospital the next day sounds awesome to me too, not coping too well in here when Neil leaves, not used to being alone and Neil is the same back home bless him. 

Hope you, poppy, izzy and your hubby are doing great :) sounds like you are which is lovely x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I hope some contractions pick back up Sarah, but you'll be absolutely fine if it does go to c-sec :hugs:

Inoue I hope you're ok in hospital :hugs: the bleeding hopefully was just your cervix being irritated by all that :sex: time you've been having, but glad you're being checked out!

Happy 39 weeks pops!


----------



## Inoue

All ok here. Sorry for snippit replys, im having to use 3G :dohh:. Baby doing perfect. Doctor came and did an internal, was quite suprised to say that im already 2cm dilated and said I could go into labour tonight or tomorrow. As im having no contractions shes letting me go home after having anti-d. Bleeding practically stopped so must of irritated the open cervix - oops! Lol. Personally cant see labour coming within the next week but we'l wait and see. Thanks for your well wishes ladies x


----------



## Inoue

Home now - night all :hugs: xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you for all the votes of confidence ladies :) means a lot to me to have such supportive friends x 

Inoue!!! Your more dilated than me and I've had 3 prostin pessaries!!! Good work you :D seems your militant DTD is paying off then, really could be anytime soon. You may not feel like it but contractions can just come out of absolutely nowhere, the ones I had yesterday did just that. 

Hope you got a decent nights sleep after having to go up there :) x


----------



## Inoue

Lol, Marc is quite smug about it :rofl:. Had a good night's sleep and bleeding has stopped (as far as I know). Absolutely no cramps or tightenings so unless I get thunder struck with them today I think ive got abit of a wait. Whats the plan of action with you today Sarah? X


----------



## Scally

Inoue- hope you are ok, 2cm is great- i think the next couple of days for you!

Sarah- how are things this morning? Honestly if the c section goes according to plan u can leave 24 hours later- they give u some fab pain killers to take home. It's be nice if your contractions picked up though- whichever way he comes out he'll be with you soon! woohoo!!!!

Happy 39 weeks Pops! With all your bh and false labour your body should be well prepared for when it starts!

Hey Lauryn- how are you doing? 

Hey time- how are you doing?

Sorry i cant catch up properly its a bit manic most of the time! 
Me and Izzy are sat chilling for a while whilst Poppy and daddy have a lie in! All is fab here, breastfeeding not quite working out but we'll keep going for as long as we can, Poppy is absolutely gorgeous and i am so proud of Izzy and how attentive she is to her little sister!
I seem to be doing ok on the lack of sleep, but men really cant cope at all! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Glad your doing alright Scally, nice to read from you again :hugs:. Poppy is so gorgeous! Always have a sneak peek on FB to see aby new pics ;). Keep going as best as possible with breastfeeding, but as with Kellie, just take it how it comes, im sure poppy is happy whatever :cloud9:.

Happy 39 weeks pops! X

Hope your doing ok Time, any more nuisance contractions? X

Hi to Lolly and Kellie! <3 x


----------



## Sarahcake

Morning ladies. :) happy 39 weeks pops and I believe that it may be times due date today, she's 1 day ahead of me I think :D 

Lol Inoue, can just imagine him wandering the house with an air of smugness to him! Guess its warranted though, means he's doing it right haha! 

No plan of action just yet, dr starts off on delivery suite and works her way around to the high dependency rooms - Dont feel high dependency but I'm here as I'm a high risk pregnancy... Feel a normal room would do it but they told me not to be silly when I said I didn't mind moving! 

Ally 24 hours later really does sound amazing, my original plan was to stay on a few days after Logan arrives but now I'm here, I just want to get home asap. Sounds soppy but I miss Neil and my cats lol 

I'm hoping it will be over today, my midwife just came in and said about another girl that had 3 pessaries and got sent home for a week and is due back Sunday...but she's overdue and not high risk so I'm hoping to god that won't apply to me. 

No need to apologise about being here off an on! Perfectly understandable that life is likely pretty hectic right now. Sounds like you've got things under control though. Good on you for soldiering through with the breast feeding but if it gets too hard, don't forget there are other options :) so pleased izzy has taken to her well, there can sometimes be a little bit of animosity can't there between new siblings. 

Men are useless without sleep they really are. I sleep about 10% of the amount Neil does and he is utterly zombiefied most days! He's in for a shock to the system when Logan's here lol x


----------



## kellie_w

Ooooohh inoue! It definately wont be long for you now, i bet some point today things are going to start progressing. Im glad the bleed was nothing, that must have been so scary at this point of pregnancy. 
Im so excited thst very soon we will get to see reimi!

Happy 39 weeks pops and huge congratulations time on reaching your due date!

Hoping things start moving for you today sarah, it must be so frustrating now to be waiting like this. Come on little logan, hurry up so mummy can go home! 

Ally, sorry to hear breastfeeding not working. Are you trying to express yet? Have you had help from the pink ladies? Love how dave is getting a lay in, hope he let you have one too! And well done izzy on being a amazing big sister, knew she would!

Men are rubbish, wes has only got up once in the last 2 weeks and that was just to settle luke. He watches me crying in tiredness at the moment, like today at 6.30 i had been up since 2am (feed at 2-3, luke up crying 3-5, feed 5-6 then wide awake) but it still wont make him help. Like he says he has to work. Once luke is better and sleeping i can cope with the feeds, but damn its been a hard 5 nights so far. Other than the lack of sleep and illness all is great, managing to express 4oz a day still and oliver is still at 2 weeks nearly very content and easy.


----------



## Scally

Hey kellie!!!!!! U poor thing! Wes probably has a much easier day at work than you do at home so he needs to pull his weight! I really hope Luke gets better soon, surely the antibiotics should kick in soon. 

I rung the pink ladies but nobody got back to me. We are ok ish with it, i will reach out to them again if i feel i am close to giving up again. I have had problems with a very sore right nipple- Poppy had ripped it to shreds and was bleeding, i almost gave up then as boob was so full and painful, but spent the last couple of days feeding her on the left then pumping from the right, but last night i got nothing at all when i pumped the right, so not sure if i have dried up? Will try to feed her that side this morning to see if my nipple has recovered a bit and if there is any milk. 
BUT i did just google and find out i could feed from the one side if i wanted, which has made me feel alot more positive, my boobs would be lopsided but that doesnt bother me as long as i can bf for a bit longer! 

Sorry that turned into an essay!

x


----------



## Inoue

Cheers Kellie :hugs:. TMI alert but just went for wee and ended up doing unexpected loose bowel movements and had large globs of bloody slimey stuff from front area... However, I dont know if that was plug or *cough cough* semen :blush:. 

Happy due date time! :happydance:

Sarah, hope ward staff get around to you soon so you can see what there going to do today. It would be a nice feeling that you could hold little Logan within 48hours if you go c-sec route :cloud9:. Were all here for support if you need it :friends:

One boob feeding sounds a good way to go Scally, at least its still breastfeeding. Give other sore booby time to heal, sounds very sore :(

Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh Kellie :( give Wes a telling off...he may have to work but then, it's no walk in the park for you either! Your working 24 hours a day and must be exhausted :( is Luke looking any better yet? Poor little man :( 

Your doing great with the expressing! I imagine doing that is tiring in itself isn't it. :( I can't believe that Oliver is 2 weeks now though! That's flown by, he's grown so much already too! Glad he's lovely and content and not giving you too hard a time though :) fingers crossed Luke feels better soon and you can get some sleep, sleep deprivation is horrid and really makes everything look and feel 10x shittier doesn't it :( x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow I can't beleive Oliver will be 2 weeks old tomorrow :shock: that's crazy! Sorry you're having such a rough time at the moment Kellie, I hope Luke's better soon :hugs: 

Ally, do as best as you can with the BF'ing :) it's still early days but as you know it's not the be all and end all. So glad Izzy is smitten with her lil sis :cloud9: I can't wait to see my 2 together now, getting really impatient!!

Oh god Sarah I hope they don't send you home :wacko: keep us updated with what the doc says. I have thought they'd have offered me an induction both times I was admitted with high BP and me being high risk because of that very reason :wacko: but they sent me home both times! FX'd you get a much more sensible doctor than the 2 I've encountered!

Not much to report here, a few BH here and there but nothing to sing home about :lol: hoping my clary sage oil comes today so I can give that a whirl and see if it does much. I'm kind of hoping not to go until after the weekend though as Phil is working far away this week and is hoping to work on Sunday too for some extra £££ for christmas, but it's my sweep on Monday so maybe that'll kickstart something.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ally - have you got some nipple shields?


----------



## time

Hey everyone! Hope you're all ok,

Sorry you had all that worry inoue, hoping with all this and the loose bowel movements and possible plug that contractions may start for you today or soon at least!

Let us know what the Dr says sarah.. I didn't know you were allowed to leave once your induction had started I would not want to!!

Glad oliver is doing well Kellie he is so gorgeous, like a little doll! Hopefully luke will be a lot better soon and then the nights shouldn't be quite as hard on you.

Go you ally for persisting with the bf'ing.. Very proud of you! But don't wear yourself out doing it as long as poppy is happy that's all that matters!

Hoping your bh amount to something too pops hopefully you won't be like me getting pains every day that lead to nothing :(

Good luck with the Clary sage oil lauryn let us know how it goes!!

My due date today and if anything I feel less like I'm going to go into labour.. Only got 2 hours sleep lastnight cos of painful contractions and pelvic pain so I'm shattered and I've also been sick about 5 times this morning :(. Have my sweep in 2 days so if nothing happens before then I'm hoping it kickstarts something!
Got the mini valeted yesterday so it is all spotless and ready for baby to come home from hospital!


----------



## Scally

Ooooh forgot to say well done kellie on the expressing. it is mad thinking that oliver is 2 weeks old- the lady in hearts delight asked after u yesterday x

lauryn- do have nipple shields which helped slightly but she couldnt get the latch right and wasnt emptying the boob properly which left me with painful, lumpy boobs. let us know how u get on with the clary sage oil.

i wonder what that was inoue???

x


----------



## Scally

happy due date time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u sound so close!!!!! come on baby!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy due date time :flower: I hope she doesn't keep you waiting much longer! I should get my car valeted too actually. I thought they'd do it when it went in for its service & mot last week but the buggers only cleaned the outside :wacko:

Ahhh ally that's a shame they aren't helping much. Sounds like you've got it all figured out though, I'm sure it'll get better soon :hugs:

Will let you all know how the CSO goes, or didn't arrive in the post today though :( hopefully tomorrow. A lady in our December group was using it and she went into labour a few days later (coincidence or not, I'm hoping not!) and another lady put some in her bath and got some really strong BH afterwards.


----------



## Inoue

Bless ya Time :(. Its awful when you cant sleep, dont think there's anything more wary on the body than lack of sleep. Can you try and get layed down this afternoon for a couple of hours, I sometimes find it easier to sleep when its not evening, stay in your standard clothes and lay 'on' the duvet. Im usually out like a light when I mix things up abit. 

Ive just had quite abit more Scally a min ago, still unsure but it looks more like plug mixed with discharge but its so difficult to tell - its also medium brown solid in colour x

Also eager to hear results Lolly on the oil, sounds lush if you put it in the bath :cloud9:. Just make sure someone is there to help you out if your bath is deep! Lol x


----------



## time

Definitely sounds like plug inoue!! There can be a tinge of brown or pink to it.

Thanks guys.. I've popped into work this morning to sort some bits out (self employment sucks at the mo!) but will try have a nap this afternoon!

Sounds promising lauryn it may get things started!!


----------



## Inoue

God I hope so Time [-o&lt;. I guess if it was the other stuff then it would be streaked, not just a block colour. Ill see how it goes. Also feel sick as a drunk so think ill be staying at home with a cuppa, especially with this constant rain :coffee:. 

Try and get the bare necessities done at work then take time out for yourself, sounds like you really need it :hugs: x


----------



## time

How you feeling inoue? Any more plug or pains?

I've also been mega sick today :( couldn't eat since lunch so I'm just sipping water.

Wonder how sarah is getting on too!! So excited for her!!


----------



## Inoue

Not doing to bad thanks Time :hugs:. My sickness eased by lunch time, sorry to hear yours didnt :(. Ive had no more bleeding but I am still having a bloody show/discharge. Tried bouncing on my ball and I got a few cramps but it didnt go any further than that. Quite annoying as I cant seem to get past the period cramp stage. 

Also been thinking of Sarah, hope all is ok :)

Xx


----------



## pops23

I'm all over the place tonight guys! Been having lots of contractions, some of them quote painful, but they seem to be lasting for ages! Can't even seem to time them properly, although they do seem to be slowing down now 

Can't work out what's going on! 

Could be something, could be nothing, may call L and D for some advice 

Happy due date time! 

Inoue seems like lots is happening your end, fingers crossed for you, and lots of love to Sarah xxx


----------



## Inoue

Wow pops! Sounding good your end aswell! :happydance:. Are you able to time them, even if there 30mins+ between? Good idea to call L&D if they get worse, regardless of the space between them. 

Im still waiting for ONE contraction, I think im the only one who hasnt experienced it yet :haha:. Sounds so bad to say im totally jealous! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh it's all going on! Good luck pops, I hope this is it :)


----------



## time

Hey pops! Sometimes in early labour they are all over the place and then slow down and regulate.. Could well be the real thing!! How exciting!

My labour and delivery ward are apparently really rude when you ring up in early labour which has me worried as a first timer as I will want advice etc when I don't know whether to go up or not! Hoping they're not as bad as my friends and family have experienced!


----------



## pops23

Just started timing again, my stomach seems to be so tight all the time right now it's hard to distinguish between a contraction and baby! Bit confused, going to give it another half hour then will call them back xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Hello ladies sorry for the lack of updates but wow... What a crazy 12 hours!! 

Woke up this morning at 2cms dilated but no contractions. 

Got round to delivery suite to break my waters which was done first time then a dr come round and asked for the syntocin drip to be put max wack. And the contractions came hard, I didn't think I'd be able to cope. 

Anaesthetists came in to do the epidural, long story short, the first one failed completely and the second only numbed my left and no amount of rejigging worked.

It was change of shift for the anesthetists and for the midwifes so I got my scheduled vaginal check at 8pm and I was 7cms. I'd laboured that with just gas and air as the epidural was borked. 10 seconds later I had the most insane urge to push. My body wouldn't stop I just couldn't control it. At this point his heart rate dipped and crash team were called. 

I got another vaginal exam, about 2 mins had passed since the last one, and unbelievably I was fully dilated. So my urge to push was actually genuine. Man that's such an odd sensation you body really does take over there. 

His heart rate continued to dip and it was decided that fontouse and episiotomy were the fastest way to get him out. 

The registrar thought however that my epidural was sited properly and working well... So isn't use local anaesthetic to numb before he cut. This is by far the most painful thing I've ever felt in my life. 

I was told to push harder and harder then after 20 mins pushing, his head crowned and was told to pant. Didn't feel the crowning as I was being cut at the same time.... 

After a further few minutes pushing, one of the doctors screamed distocia and wrenched my legs to my ears and was told to push hard. No distocia injurys though thank god. 

And my special little guy was born! Logan max Hetherington, 21/11/12, and a chubby 9.7lbs! Way bigger than the 8.5 estimate lol 

The down side to that all happening very fast was that it was pretty traumatic on me. I lost over a litre of blood so needed 4 canulas be put in and I had 30 stitches put in and then internal packing. :( this left me incredibly dizzy and I passed out getting into a chair later on. I was forced to contract my uterus from the inside as that was making blood loss worse. :( 

So as I am now, stuck on bed rest, with a catheter in, 3 bags of fluids and jellifusin to regulate my fluids. My hands are all puffed up to double the size so I can't hold Logan without being supervised :( but he's latching on well to breast feed which is something :) he's layed beside me in his cot right now and whilst I know I should be sleeping, I just can't take my eyes off him. 

Excruciatingly painful birth (only because of the epidural fuck on) but seeing my son there next to me...worth every agonising second. :) will try and attach a pic, I'm smitten!!

https://i.imgur.com/rcDFSt.jpg


----------



## Sarahcake

So sorry if I've missed out loads by writing that, was trying to get it all out whilst its fresh in my mind and its taken since 9pm to do it so far with my sausage fingers. Will catch up with what is going on with you ladies tommorrow :) I hope you are all doing awesomely xxx


----------



## time

Omg sarah massive congratulations he is totally gorgeous!!!!!! So sorry labour was so terrible but I'm sure you will heal quick and in the mean time you have little logan to keep you busy! Hope the breastfeeding keeps going well and will be keeping an eye out for more pics! Cannot believe he is finally here :D


----------



## Inoue

Congratulations Sarah!!!!! :happydance:. Im so sorry it was very traumatic for you, it wasnt very easy from beginning to end was it :(. What a little chumpstar at over 9lbs! You did very well at delivering vaginally, regardless of the trauma. Gorgeous picture and cant wait to see more. Make aure you stay grounded untill your blood levels stabilize and keep looking at your little blessing :cloud9:. Im so chuffed for you <3

Hope everyone elce is doing ok. Pops, how are the contractions now? X


----------



## Scally

Congratulations!!! He is gorgeous! Wow a wee bit bigger! 
My god sarah u got me wanting to cross my legs! U poor thing! What a hard time u had! 
Glad he is breastfeeding well, rest up and hope u make a quick recovery!

Time and pops u both sound so close- could we have shared birthdays??!! 

X


----------



## kellie_w

Huge huge congratulations sarah! Was so excited to see your photo on facebook in the night! Logan is absolutely beautiful and you are amazing for doing all you did eith no propar pain relief. I have to admit it made me cry reading your birth story, you really had a hard time, but logan is safe and sound so thats the most important thing! Wishing you a very fast recovery, i hope you heal fast. Keep on top of your painkillers! Xxx


----------



## pops23

Sarah amazing news! He is gorgeous, you did amazing!

Happy birthday ally! &#55356;&#57218;

AFM last night contractions were 1 min long 5 mins apart for 2 hours but pretty much painless, had loads through the night which woke me up but seem to have eased off this morning, so annoying!!

Although just had a phone call and sweep is now booked for Tuesday! 9am xx

How are you other ladies doing? Xx


----------



## Inoue

Were both in on Tuesday then pops :happydance:. Good that you were getting close contractions, it must really get your heart racing to think 'this is it', just for it to disappear by morning - boooo!

I have just been power walking around town center and got massive stitch where Reimi's body is laying (right side). Got home and my pants (TMI) were FULL of stringy discharge. Now im sat down, stitch is wearing off, once ive felt her move a little I may get on my treadmill. 

Just put all my hospital bags and car seat (not an isofix -sp?) in my boot so were kind of already prepped, just need to grab notes and phone chargers when the time comes. Is everyone elce prepared for the big day? X


----------



## pops23

yippee! what time is yours hun? mines 9am! eeek!

it is frustrating, you get all excited, and then nothing! rarrr

My bags are downstairs, and there is a list on the front door of what to grab before we need to go. Glasses, make up bag, coming home clothes including nursing bra, chargers and my kindle! 

My sisters friend had a little girl last night, that makes it 7 girls in the last 2 weeks, 3 are called Sienna! guessing that will be a popular name this year

I am DEFINITELY having a boy now, surely, there has been too many girls! although as my mum pointed out, the sex of my baby won't change just because there has been lots of girls, and my friend who had a little girl last friday said that day she had the only girl, the rest were all boys! xx


----------



## Inoue

Your before me :). Im the last mw appt at 11:50. Im praying I dont make it till Tuesday, especially after what the doctor said to me although if I dont go into labour tonight then ive proved her wrong :haha:. 
There will be alot of girls in the family if yours is one aswel! You did have a high bump when I saw your FB pic so im now not sure what your having, I always thought boy x


----------



## pops23

Oh these babies haven't been in my family, just friends and nct group and stuff. Bump has been ridiculously high the whole time, and last night I had a vivid dream where I was handed my little girl and she had lots of dark dark hair, it felt so real! 

I have a tonne of girls in my family, lees is split pretty 50-50. I have 2 sisters and a tonne of girl cousins and 3 neices, lee has 2 brothers but his dad has a sister and his two cousins from his dads side are girls. As the sex is determined by the guys sperm I figure were 50-50 as to what we have! 

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats Sarah!! He is so lovely :) and you did so well, although sorry the epi didn't go to plan and it was all a little traumatic but he's finally here and worth every second I bet :D

Happy birthday Ally :cake:

39 weeks today for me :D nothing to report, no contractions or twinges, NOTHING :brat: lol! Still waiting on my CSO to be delivered, should have just bought it from town now because it probs won't get here until after she's born :dohh: thinking of going in to town actually to get some and do some walking!


----------



## Inoue

My heart says boy but my head says girl so im sticking to a boy as the heart should rule the head, although id be happy to be proved wrong :winkwink:. 

Just a random Q pops, how did your contractions feel? My belly goes tight but im 99% sure its baby moving/stretching, can you tell the difference? :wacko: x

Happy 39 weeks Lolly and happy birthday Scally!! :happydance:

Go and get walking up town Lolly, did me some good, even if it was just forcing more plug out :haha: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'd be happy with some plug loss right now, it honestly feels like this baby is never ever going to come out :lol: I need to get her as engages as poss too as my MW said they won't do my sweep on monday if she isn't :wacko:


----------



## Inoue

Reimi became engaged after I started to use my birthing ball (went from free to 3/5th) so maybe start on that if you have a ball? Walking always makes me have tons of discharge, its just shed loads of yellowish/browny plug/discharge now. I really got my hopes up id have her by now coz of doctor but no avail, also think ill be pregnant forever! :hugs: x


----------



## pops23

Inoue the contractions feel like my whole tummy is tightening starting at the top, and it really goes hard, with it eventually easing off. if it's just baby moving will only be hard on one side but when contraction it's tight all over.

I'm going to walk to the village, get my nails done and hope for some more action. Doing a baby first aid course with the NCT girls tonight which should be good, and will take my mind off the contractions and lack of pain, who would have thought I would wish for pain, ha ha!! xx


----------



## Inoue

Arr right, im just feeling movement then as its just her botty or foot that goes hard, shame :haha:. Hope your NCT class goes well, very important to know baby CPR, I get my next full first aid course for work in February '13 but doubt the policy has changed since Feb this year. I also feel very odd wishing for pain, somethings not quite right about it, lol x


----------



## time

Arghhh just suddenly remembered my sweep is tomorrow. Really not looking forward to it but if it brings on Labour without being induced I'm just gonna have to do it!
The thing is I don't think I've heard of 1 person who went into labour after a sweep haha have any of you?!

We put the carseat in the car this morning! Just strapped it in so it wasn't flying about but we don't have an isofix base. The poor doggy isn't allowed in now until the new boot guard arrives haha! Now the cars spotless and ready for baby!


----------



## Inoue

Lol, ive also never heard of a positive first sweep, second; yes :haha:. Hope you have a strong bottom lip, I nibbled mine when the doctor did my cervical dilation check to stop anything abusive coming out, lol. Not very pleasant. What time is your appt? Also take a sanitary pad with you as ive heard no end of people bleed immediately afterwards x


----------



## Scally

Labour dust coming your way!!!!!!!! And i wish u all pain!!!! lol, hahaha!

:blush::blush:I wasnt really with it when i wrote that post this morning- its not my birthday.....what i was trying to say (badly) was we might have two babies on this board sharing birthdays seeing as you all sound so close!!!!!
:blush::blush:

x


----------



## Inoue

:rofl: you could of got away with that Scally and had two birthdays this year!

Just done 20 mins on treadmill at 4.2mph and all its achieved is more yucky discharge and a pounding heart rate, now flat out on the bed x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I was 3/5th engaged last Thursday but I'm just starting to panic that I have a naughty baby who will have wriggled free come Monday :wacko: FX'd that's not the case, I really want this sweep now!

Eeeek time, good luck for tomorrow, you'll do great and hopefully your sweep will work.

LOL I didn't even see your post Ally :blush: I just saw everyone else wishing you a happy birthday and so jumped on the bandwagon :rofl:


----------



## pops23

Ha ha ally, oh dear! 

I know a few people who have had successful sweeps so fingers crossed for us all, good luck time! Xxx


----------



## Inoue

Oh right, lol. Dont worry, im sure once baby is engaged (esp more than 4/5th) then it would be very difficult for them to 'back up'. When checked at hosp the other day, I saw 2cm dilated - 3/5 on my notes. So im guessing im still the same as I was 3/5th at 38w appt (just now with added dilation). Hope we have some birth announcements next week!! :haha: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

It's not uncommon for them to wriggle back out, that's why I'm panicking! Not sure if that's the case for first timers, I probably have a baggy uterus and she's wriggling in and out all over the place :haha:

Yes, FX'd all of our sweeps work! Next week would be perfect to go in to labour for me as OH is working in the area and doesn't have any evening O/T booked in so I know he'll be around if anything does happen.


----------



## time

Aww I thought that's what you meant ally so went on your Facebook and saw your birthday was in March haha!!

My sweeps at 11.30, will have to remember to put some pads in my bag! 

Thanks for the positive stories pops, glad you know some people the sweep worked for!
I would love her out for the weekend as we don't have anything at work to do but come Monday its back to business!


----------



## time

Part of me is glad I'm having the sweep as I will at least know what to expect during labour when they check dilation as it's the same sort of thing isn't it?

Also will be interesting to see if I am dilated at all after over a week of contractions!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

The internals during labour are fine because you're already in pain :lol: take a couple of paracetamol before your sweep appt though if you're worried about it hurting. That's what I'm going to do (wimp!! :haha:)!


----------



## pops23

I'm be Happy for bean to come Monday, were Xmas tree shopping at the weekend and I plan to wrap presents but have nothing planned for Monday!

Going to see twilight tomorrow late afternoon, so baby needs to stay put till then! Xxx


----------



## Inoue

Best of luck with your sweep tomorrow Time, hopefully she will inform you if your already dilated. Let us know as ill be eagerly waiting :happydance:

Pops, enjoy twilight tomorrow night! Someone on another forum had her waters go in the cinema but she cleaned up as best as possible so she could watch the ending, lol. 

Im hoping for a tomorrow or Saturday baby but wouldnt we all :haha: 

Hope your doing ok Lolly :kiss: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG seriously!? I was dreading that happen to me :rofl: purely because I would have refused to leave!

My clary sage oil bath is just running. It smells amazing, if it doesn't start anything off at least I'll smell great and be all relaxed :lol: will update if I notice anything!


----------



## Inoue

Lol, yep! What a trooper, I think I would of just left the cinema :dohh:

Enjoy your bath Lolly, hoping something happens! Keep us posted :winkwink:

Xx


----------



## Inoue

So.... Any babys born last night? :haha:. These last days of waiting are awful!!

If we dont have our LO in 14hours then were all having a Sagittarius baby, how cool! X


----------



## pops23

That's good I wanted a Sagittarius baby! 

So, I just lost some of my mucous plug, maybe all of it. No bloody show, but clear very stringy mucous, as in completely clear, weird!! 

Hoping that's a good sign, but who knows, hubby would like baby to come on Monday though so he can enjoy the weekend! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

No baby here I'm afraid :lol: and the CSO didn't do much except make me feel really relaxed, I slept the best I have in weeks! I can see why it's good for use during actual labour. I'll carry on using it though, in the hope it will do something... eventually!

I don't want her to come this weekend, same as your DH pops, I'm quite looking forward to having a nice, relaxed weekend and possibly the last one with just the 3 of us before she arrives. OH is working for a few hours on Sunday too, so she is free to arrive any time from Monday onwards!


----------



## Inoue

Id also happy with a Sagittarius, they have great personalities :). Glad youve lost plug pops, mine also keeps coming away, some pieces are the size of a small egg :wacko:. How much can there possibly be?!. 

My dad (unknowingly to me until y'day pm) has ordered two tons of bloody gravel for my driveway that I dont fecking want! Im SO hormonal today so phoned up Jewsons and told them not to deliver today as I simply cant deal with this shit right now. Why the bloody hell do I want two tons of gravel near my due date, and nearly in December :growlmad:. Ive told them to hold off till Monday, I need my BP to settle down, im so peed off. 

Hope your sweep went ok Time :hugs:

Hi to everyone elce :hi: 

Xx


----------



## pops23

that's so annoying, dads like husbands and partners, all men really, don't think do they!

I've got a MW appt at 3.15, wondering if she will have little look see to see if I'm dilated at all, she probably wont but may as well ask! xx


----------



## Inoue

Stupidity seems to ooz out of men. Its a "pinch the bridge of your nose and sigh" moment. I cant even explain how dumbfounded I am, how the hell am I supposed to shift two tonns of gravel in this condition :dohh:.

Hope mw appt goes well pops, how come you have one today and on Tuesday? 

Glad you enjoyed your bath Lolly and had a good night's sleep, got to be worth it for that?! Lol. So, are you going to give it another go tonight? ;) x

Hope your doing alright Scally, Kellie and Sarah <3

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh wow, does your drive need gravelling!? Why wouldn't he tell you he'd ordered it? Men :trouble:

Good luck at your appt pops, no harm in asking :flower:

I'm going to massage the CSO in tonight and bathe in it again tomorrow I think. One day off, one day on!


----------



## time

Hi guys.. Midwifes was an absolute disaster!
I had to wait 40 mins, got in there and it was a midwife I've never met before (5th one I've had) who didn't even know how pregnant I was nevermind that I was booked in for sweep today! 

She did agree to do it though, tried and said baby was very very low and she could feel her head, but that I have an extremely tilted cervix so there was no way she could do a sweep or feel high enough to see how dilated I am. She made me try a few different positions but nothing worked so she just wrote 'failed sweep' it was pretty uncomfortable but that might have been because of my tilted cervix. She also said this is probably why my contractions have not been enough to get things going, my cervix is just far too far back.

She then went on to ask me what pain relief I was planning in labour as women with tilted cervix tend to have a much more painful labour so I should be prepared for that and expect to be begging for an epidural!. Not what I expected and it has really panicked me. 

She booked my induction in for 3rd dec at 8.30 am and that was it! Pretty fed up now and feel like there's no chance me going naturally.


----------



## Inoue

Oh no Time :cry:. What a disappointment. Guess it would explain as to why your contractions just couldnt establish itself enough, bless ya. Ive not heard much on tilted uterus so cant really help much apart from give you a virtual hug :hugs:. At least there not letting you go to 42 weeks for induction, just keep up with your methids of eviction, especially if her head is v low down.

Lolly, our drive is COVERED in gravel, so much so that its raised about 3inches above neighbors. Dad saw a bit of concrete edging near my tire uncovered so he automatically just ordered two tonns of the dam stuff. I have NO idea where the hell im going to put it all :devil:

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh time :hugs: I've never heard of that before, is this MW just making crap up as she goes along!? Sorry your cervix was too far back though, mine was with Amber just because I wasn't ready to labour yet. I'm sure yours will move when the time is right, hopefully before induction but at least you have a date when you know things will definitely happen if nothing happens naturally before then.

Inoue, that's crazy! Can you not cancel the order?


----------



## pops23

Sorry to hear that time :-( at least you have a date though so there is an end point for you

Tilted cervixes are quote normal though so no reason why it won't happen for you still, keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## time

Thanks ladies.. Just so fed up after all the negativity she made me feel like there was no chance of spontaneous labour. 
Had a bag of Percy pigs and having a nap now! Feeling a little better.

You're right about it being good having an end date in sight it just feels like it will really drag but I can at least focus on something!
Will you all get induction dates after your sweeps next week I wonder?!


----------



## Inoue

Lolly, My dads at that point in his life where he will most likely have a breakdown if I confronted him and asked him to stay out of my business. Instead ive handed over nearly £100 just to keep the peace :( x

Time, glad youve pigged out! I may have a take out pizza tonight after this gravel drama :haha:. I think my induction is on the 10th Dec (although its not booked) as she said id have it at 42weeks spot on x


----------



## ttc_lolly

time I really think she's misinformed you. If your cervix is so far back and high it usually means labour just isn't that close yet (although things can change very quickly). I know it's hard when a professional is telling you it, but I would take what she has said with a pinch of salt (and probably talk to another MW about it because I wouldn't trust the one you saw today!). Did they not book you in to attempt another one?

Oh no Inoue, I thought your dad had paid for it too. So he ordered it and YOU have to pay for all this gravel you don't need? :wacko: grrrr that's super annoying. You could maybe try and sell it, but then that's more effort and stress on your part.

I honestly have no idea what is going to happen at my appt on Monday. I'm now freaking out they won't try a sweep at all because I'm not going to be 40w, even though they asked me to come in then for my 40w appt :wacko: I'll definitely cry if they won't even try it :rofl: I'm ready to be done now, my poor pelvis can't take any more!


----------



## pops23

Ladies, just back from MW and finally managed to speak to someone who listened to my discrepancy in dates (I think I was due yesterday as did the baby from my scans but as it wasn't a weeks difference between that and the date of my lmp they ignored it) obviously been worried about it lately as could do left to 42+3 when at my hospital they induce at 41+5 if they did get the dates wrong.

I'm off to L&D at 6pm for a CTG, they want to check as I'm having so many contractions and it's making it hard for me to feel baby moving as my tummy is so tight all of the time, but she thinks it's probably just latent stage of labour which can go on for days and days. I then have a sweep tuesday at 9am, thursday at 3.20pm and will get my induction date then. Is likely to be at 41+2 because of date issues, so will probably be 6th or 7th of december

will let you know what happens this evening, sure all is fine but it's good to know for sure after 3 full days of painless contractions only 5-10 mins apart!! xxx


----------



## Inoue

Yep exactly. This has happened before when he's hired skips and ive had a spontaneous bill, luckily money is ok for us but thats not the point, id rather spend that £100 on Reimi than gravel. Bleh, now got to deal with this on Monday, my due date :nope:

Hope they do check you Lolly on Monday, some mw can be really anal and not do it untill spot on 40w (hence I have to wait till Tue at 40+1). But id try and push for it anyway, I cant see how a few days out make a real difference :shrug: x

All the best at hospital pops! Must be difficult to notice movements when your bump is tight all the time. Im glad you got someone to listen to you though this time, did she offer you a sweep today or are you happy to wait till Tuesday? X


----------



## pops23

Definitely push for it hun, and keep an eye on that BP my lovely xx


----------



## time

Thanks lauryn, I've been thinking about it all afternoon and I think she was over exaggerating everything to be honest. Lots of women have tilted cervix, my mum included, and go into labour/deal with pain fine.

She said she wouldn't do another sweep because of how tilted back it is and it won't work, but I should have my regular midwife back next week anyway so I will just have to ask her to try again if she can. I've looked on baby and bump for failed sweep stories and a lot of women still go into labour within a couple of days so I'm a lot less disheartened now and know it could still happen for me. And if not its only 9/10 days and I'll be induced, I won't get the water birth I want but so be it!

Pops I think I have had exactly the same, my contractions are 10 mins apart and have been for over a week now, sometimes I will get an hours break from them so I am still getting babies movements though but because they are there all the time but not progressing in strength im sort of getting used to them. They do make me breathless though. Midwife also told me they are the start of labour but I just don't know now.
They should definitely have changed your dd, mine was changed because my scan put baby 5 days bigger, I wouldn't want to go more than 14 days overdue as there are all sorts of complications that can happen so put your foot down as the dating scan is the best way of finding out when baby is due not lmp!

Good luck for Monday too lauryn hopefully they will offer you a sweep!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Inoue you are much nicer than me! I would be having a right go if that was my dad :growlmad: you really don't need this right now!

That's great news pops, let us know how the CTG monitoring goes. I hope you get given a date for induction too :flower:

I'm glad you're feeling more at ease now time, I swear, some of these MW's are literally off their rockers with some of the crap they come out with :wacko: I'm pretty sure my cervix is quite far back too, they always struggle to find it when I get smears and when I had my coil fitted in 2010, but labour was fine for me!

Luckily I am seeing the consultant on Monday and I hear they are able to do sweeps before 40w if necessary, so I just hope he sees me as a ''necessary'' and doesn't try and fob me off to come back because I've already arranged childcare for Amber and OH has booked half the day off work to come with me and we can't do that all again x


----------



## time

Hope your hospital visit went ok pops let us know how you get on!

Just thought I would upload a quick overdue bump pic to show you ladies how big I've gotten haha! I wonder if I go 12 days over if I'll get much bigger?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121122-00058.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awwww time your bump is lovely! You're so tiny though I bet you're struggling, bless you :) hopefully it won't get too much bigger!


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies just to say all is well and am still pregnant will update properly in the morning

Sleep well everyone!! Cx


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey everyone. So sorry Ive not been able to come back and check on everyone. Still in hospital and its pretty hectic. I'm feeling loads better now, just having some issues feeding as my hemmorage has apparently stalled my milk coming through so were working out a plan to combi feed until my milk comes in (if it ever does) and i should be allowed home tommorrow. Logan is just amazing, no words can describe how happy I am that he is here, how he came into the world isn't even a factor, never thought I could love another human as much as i love this little man :) 

How is everybody doing? I'm on my phone with pretty poor signal so I've not been able to go back through the thread so apologies but I'm totally clueless :( 

Is there any signs of any babies coming yet? Have sweeps been had? Lauryn how is your blood pressure now? Really hope you are all doing ok. You are all so so close now, I'm so excited for you all :)


----------



## Inoue

Will await your update pops :)

Sarah, youve done well to logging on, appreciate that its not easy when in hospital :hugs:. Im glad your feeling better now after the event, still take it easy. Bless what you said about Logan, I cant wait to feel that prime emotion if overpowering love for a little child - so sweet <3. Glad you should be out of hospital tomorrow, time to get back to normal. 

I have my sweep on Tuesday (11:50am) so in an odd way im looking forward to that :wacko:

Wow... We have 22 guests on here! :hi: 

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

There were 22 guests!? :wacko: that creeps me out a bit :rofl:


----------



## Inoue

Lol, I had to do a double take and show Marc :haha:. Our posts must be entertaining ;). How are you feeling today Lolly? Got any w/e plans? X


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm feeling really grumpy and tired! Woke up to pee around about 8 times last night and then our silly cat started miaowing really loudly and scratching our bedroom door at around 5am :wacko: so didn't get the best night's sleep. Not doing anything today, just relaxing. I was thinking of popping into town to get my nails done as they are looking pretty rubbish lately but that's about it for my plans today. How about you?


----------



## Inoue

Oh bless ya! Had to laugh thinking of little kitty cat wanting some attention at an unsightly hour :rofl:. Get well rested today, a nice manicure sounds a fab idea! Im trying to get Marc outside to do some gardening, mainly to trim bushes back and sort out our border, so dam foggy here though he's digging his heals in :haha:. Will temp him out with a nice coffee I think ;) x


----------



## kellie_w

Hi girls!

Very disappointed to see no more babies on the way, its so weird seeing all your tickers being either at or nearly at due dates. I really hope these little ones dont keep you all waiting much longer! 2 weeks and they should all be here and i guess our thread will be moved on again!

Hope you all have a lovely, possibly last weekend without babies! Sending more labour dust xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm getting really annoyed with the cat, she keeps doing it lately :wacko: I hope she stops by the time the baby arrives as I won't survive on no sleep from night feeds and then 5am wake up calls from the cat! I hope you manage to get your OH out to do the gardening!

Change of plan - I'm off to have a full body maternity massage at a spa :D in a much better mood now!

I'm disappointed too Kellie :haha: I really hoped I'd go early second time round, but doesn't look that way. I still have 5 days yet though, but I'm ready for her to be here now, My breastfeeding pillow and shawl arrived in the post today, so I now officially have everything... just need the baby!


----------



## pops23

Morning ladies!

22 guests, wow we're popular!

I slept badly, lots of tightenings, reflux (think madras in the back of your throat, yuvk!!) and heartburn, seriously had it all going on!

CTG at hospital was fine, bean is very happy, heartbeat was lovely they said, just what they like to say, but contractions were definitely happening and lasting a while so was really good to see that I wasn't just imagining it!! They said it looks like v early labour, and hopefully means sweep has more chance of being successful!

Just to be sure had a madras last night and then DTD finally this morning! going to again monday before sweep to help things along.

So for me, sweep 9am tuesday, 3.20pm thursday and then will get induction date on that thursday, looking like 6/7 December I reckon, but really hope baby has come by then. The midwife said it felt nicely cooked, he he, and that Lee and I would make beautiful babies, I really hope so!

Lauryn, I got my nails done, couldn't bear the thought of going into labour with bad nails, I'm such a girl!

Hope everyone else is well, love to all the mummy's and babies xxx


----------



## time

Aww pops glad everything is okay, hope your cervix is favorable and you can have your sweep next week! Sorry you didn't sleep too well, my heartburn is horrendous most nights so I take a glass of milk and rennies up to bed with me now. Think that has been one if the worst parts of pregnancy for me!

Sorry you didn't sleep either lauryn, I think pets know that something is happening as our dog hasn't been sleeping too well either, been waking at 5/6 so we have moved his bed into the front room and so far it has worked! Have a lovely massage!!

Walked around town today and it made my Braxton hicks a lot worse and pretty much constant.. Also had a lot of discharge (sorry guys!!) but don't think it was my plug or anything! This waiting for something to happen is killing me!!


----------



## Inoue

Lol, were all disappointed Kellie - we have some very reluctant babys here ;)

Marc got loads of gardening done so very happy, will try and get the rest done tomorrow if the rain holds off.

Pops, glad your LO is doing fab! Its so strange to see the HB on the screen going like the clappers. My LO ranged from 120-180 when she really got moving. Guess were both waiting till Tuesday now! :friends:.

Time, nice one on getting the BH going with the walking! I also get a ton of discharge so im with you on that one! :haha:

Hope you enjoyed your salon/spa treatment Lolly! Sounds lush! <3

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Have your BH turned to anything more time? I'm also getting a lot of discharge, creamy/watery. No plug at all though :shrug:

My massage was amazing, definitely just what I needed :D feeling completely relaxed and happy! Just chilling at home now, we are going to get an indian tonight and I might order something hot to see if that can get anything going. Doubtful but worth a shot!


----------



## Inoue

An Indian sounds soooooo good *drool*. We had take out pizza from our favorite place and it wasnt very nice :(, gutted as thats the last place I wanted to go downhill. Will have to find a new one now :grr:. Hope the spice blasts baby out! Definitely worth a try ;) x


----------



## time

The Braxton hicks just turned into a very achey belly and I am so uncomfortable right now.. Having to lay on my side in bed as I can't sit up even on the sofa my stomach is so tight and I can't breathe!!

Glad you enjoyed your massage lauryn, maybe it will help you sleep tonight?!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no time :( I hope they ease up or actually turn in to something. Stupid BH :trouble:

I hope the massage helps me sleep... I also hope the cat doesn't decide to play alarm clock at stupid o'clock as well!

Ordered a hot Madras and it was shockingly sh!t!!! Not one bit of chilli in it at all :nope: what a waste!


----------



## Inoue

Oh no Lolly! What a shame, thats two crappy take aways for us :grr:

Dam BH Time, you do seem to be suffering with them :(. Hope the lay down does you well xx


----------



## Inoue

:brat: :brat: :brat:

A friend is now in hospital having her LO - grrrrrrr! However nice she is, SHE WAS TWO WEEKS BEHIND ME - NO FAIR :brat:. Last time I heard from her she was 3cm and on gas and air, im 2cm and haven't even got a bloody twinge!!! :grr:
.
.
.
.
.
.
Feel abit better now... And breathe x


----------



## pops23

Booooo! I know exactly how you feel, my sisters friend had her little girl on weds and wasn't due until 10th December for gods sake!!

I'm getting fed up now tbh, hips are so painful in night that I feel as though I have to turn every few minutes, and can't sleep on my back elevated as bean has a foot it puts under my rib of a night time which makes it so uncomfortable :-( last night I had tightenings that were lasting 10 mins at points and its just so frigging uncomfortable but not painful

Think I lost some more plug this morning but again clear, no blood in it, and finally my feet are so swollen! My ankles swell during the day and go down over night but my feet stay swollen and start getting worse from the minute I wake up!!

Ok whinge over, sorry!! Off to get a tree today which will cheer me up, trying not to whinge to lee but knew you ladies would understand!! Xxx


----------



## Inoue

We all need a good winge I think :smug:

Rubbish that your suffering pops, I feel your pain with the night time issues, im so over this :(. Enjoy getting your tree today, I keep holding off putting mine up untill Reimi's here but that 'could' be like 15 days before xmas if she's going to be a sod. Such a pain, might just stick to Dec 1st and put tree up then :coffee: xx


----------



## pops23

that's what we're doing, getting the tree today, will leave in the garden and then put up on saturday which is 1st dec i think, at least that will take our minds off the fact that the babies haven't come yet!! 

Going to mention all my moans to MW on tuesday, sure she will just say tough! I've had it really easy up to here to be fair, but this last week has been really tough. Glad I have you guys to talk to.

I feel like we're holding out for Tuesday Inoue! at least we will have more of an idea whats going on then xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Don't apologise for whinging hun, I think we are all entitled to! I've definitely had enough now too - my hips and pelvis are excruciating at night, and waking up to turn in pain is slowly killing me! These last few weeks really are tough :(

My tree usually goes up on 1st Dec but I'm thinking I should put it up earlier this year, ideally before the baby arrives as I think it'll be a mission trying to do it when she's here :shrug: my sweep is tomorrow though, it probably won't work, but if it does that means putting the tree up today or tomorrow! I would happily do that but my OH says I'm not allowed :haha:


----------



## Inoue

Ditto on the Tuesday comment pops, not long now till sweep time! I hope 'something' has progressed, even if its just cervix a little softer. Ive just been to H&B to get more rlt to help uterus ripen up, lol. 

Lolly, its difficult to know what to do regarding xmas tree/decorations :wacko:. Put it up now (early) or wait till the 1st (could be on hold if in hospital) or wait till baby here (could be another 2 weeks). Im sure ive got at least another week now as nothing has happened so im going for the 1st Dec ;).

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well I love Christmas so would happily put mine up now :lol: it's just OH. I'm just thinking about if she does comes next week (highly unlikely!) then I'm going to have a newborn attached to my chest whilst we establish BF'ing plus a toddler to entertain AND a christmas tree to put up and dress perfectly. It sounds like so much hard work!


----------



## Inoue

Lol, that does sound like a minefield Lolly! Me and Marc dont really want it up till Dec so were on the same page :haha:. Bless ya. I just cant wait to get my advent calender out! I have a malteser one this year, im such a kid :D x


----------



## Inoue

Well my friend has just had a little boy (was team yellow). First timer and labour total was 7 hours with only a couple of stitches. Im really happy for her yet my heart is filled with envy :( x


----------



## pops23

Ah lovely but totally understand the envy! It will be us really soon! Xxx


----------



## Inoue

Yeh :hugs:. Just seems so way off sometimes... Xx


----------



## time

Aww pops bless you I think we're all entitled to a good whinge now.. Babies should be here by now!! Nights are the worst now for me too with constant Braxton hicks and pelvic pain I could cry sometimes just trying to turn round! Then actually standing up to get to the loo.. Awful!

I feel your pain with babies coming early inoue, luckily I haven't had any yet or I'd be so jealous!!

Almost went to get my tree today but had a really bad day and couldn't leave the house, my stomach was aching and baby was moving so much. Could not have gone to pick a tree but I did get the decorations out ready for when we do get it. My plan is to get it there or wed and just bite the bullet and put it up before wren comes, if not I'll be in hospital for induction on 3rd/4th and by the time I'm out and up to tree shopping it will probably be mid December! And I love Christmas so I want my tree up haha!!


----------



## time

Once you get an induction date guys it seems a lot better somehow (no matter how much I do not want induction) because you know on that date you won't be leaving hospital without a baby!! Until you get that date it seems like it could go on forever!

Hopefully on tue both your sweeps will be successful and we will have a couple of babies this week!!


----------



## pops23

Fingers crossed! I have a second sweep 3.20pm thursday and will get my induction date then, it looks like it will be 6/7 december, but you're right having the date will make it seem loads better like there is a definite end in sight xxx


----------



## Inoue

Yeh, an induction date would be nice, at least its something to work too. Mine would be on 10th if I need it. Im amazed youve got two sweeps within 48h pops, i have to wait 7 days till 2nd sweep (4th Dec). Are you planning on doing anything after sweep or are you just driving home to rest? I was planning to go around SIL but not sure how sore i'll be :shrug:

Whens your next appt Time? Is it literally 'induction' on 3rd/4th? X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww it is hard seeing other have their babies before you, especially when they were due after you! Luckily the only people I know in RL that are pregnant close to me were due before me so I've not had any pangs of jealousy yet :lol:

I agree, a date for induction is good because at least you'll know a baby is coming then no matter what. I'm hoping to get mine tomorrow after my sweep, but I'm still panicking that baby has wriggled out of my pelvis and they won't give me one or he'll try fob me off for another week and make me come back on my own and with DD :wacko: wish me luck that he doesn't!


----------



## Inoue

Got everything crossed for you Lolly that mw does a successful sweep tomorrow, let us know how it goes, also would like to know if its painfull :blush:. Feel awful for you to take the bullet :haha: x


----------



## time

Aww good luck for tomorrow lauryn ill be keeping an eye out for how it goes!


----------



## pops23

Good luck Lauryn!

The reason I'm getting two close together is because if the discrepancy in my dates, hence the fact that I will be induced a little earlier than would have been otherwise

Let us know how it goes tomorrow xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

LOL taking one for the team ;) well it hurt like hell when I had it done with Amber, so I'm hoping (BEGGING!!!) my cervix is favourable this time. I'm going to take some paracetomol before my appointment though :rofl: but I'll let you know how it is, and if it doesn't hurt as badly as I remembered it could be down to the painkillers!


----------



## Inoue

Happy due date to meeeeee :coffee:

Getting giddy about your sweep Lolly, cant wait to hear update ;)

Xx


----------



## pops23

Ladies been up since 1 with horrific contractions, now around 4 mins apart, going to hold out a bit longer then head to hospital, god I really hope this is it!

Happy due date hun! Xx


----------



## kellie_w

Ohhhhhh how exciting!!!!! Good luck pops, really really hope this is it for you!! Hurray for maybe the first baby this week! 

Congratulations on your due date inoue, come on reimi, time to make a apperance!

Good luck with your sweep lauryn, hopefully it will work for you

Time, really feeling for you now, i cant even imagine how frustrating this must be for you. Hope things get moving soon

Hi ally and sarah, hope you are both ok and babies are doing well.

My little man is currently feeding like a champion. Honestly, he hasnt stopped all weekend and is now taking 6oz at some feeds. Im still tryinf to express, but not getting much out now which im really disapointed about. But least we having a steady weight gain: 8Ib at birth, down to 7Ib 9 at midwife sign off at 10 days then 4 days later at health visitor home visit back up to 8Ib 6oz, huge gain in four days!


----------



## pops23

Ladies I'm in hospital, contractions are horrific but only 3cm dilated right, waters are bulging apparently so staying in here now! Oh my god this could be it!! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Pops this is definitely it!! You won't be leaving without a baby, how bloody exciting :yipee: I can't wait to see wht colour team you're packing in there :haha: Good luck hun, keep us updated if you can!

Happy due date Inoue :happydance: I hope Reimi makes an appearance soon :hugs:

Kellie, great news about Oliver's feeding and gaining :wohoo: that's a shame about the expressing, but you've done so well to get this far and as long as he's happy and you're happy then that's all that matters.

Ahhhh I am so scared for my sweep :argh: scared at having it done, but even more so if they can't/won't do it and also even more scared incase my BP is high or baby's heart rate is playing silly buggars again :wacko: everytime I go to that hospital I expect something bad/wrong to go on... probably doesn't help the BP :lol: so wish me luck ladies! My appt isn't until 3, so have a bit of waiting around to do first. Going to do a big clean and then maybe put my christmas tree up <3 then at least if it's a failed sweep I'll have something pretty to look at when I get home to cheer myself up :rofl:


----------



## Inoue

OMG POPS!!!!!! THIS IS IT FOR YOU!!! :wohoo: :yipee:

Lolly, can relate to your nervousness (and im free till tomoz! Lol). I really really really hope the mw is able to sweep :happydance:

Days going to be a fun day!! 

Xx


----------



## Scally

Yay! how exciting Pops!!!!!!!!! Not long now!!!!!! xx

Happy due date Inoue! Come on Reimi!!!! x

Kellie- great about his weight gain, we have the HV coming today i hope Poppy is up to her birth weight.....she has been constantly feeding (only slept for 3 hours last night) so i blooming well hope so! lol. Hows Luke doing? I think you have done so well with expressing, god knows how you find the time! x

Lauryn- good luck for your sweep, oh no for a late appointment- so much waiting around! Try to rest up to just in case you start labour straight afterwards! x

Sarah- hope you and Logan are good and you are home and getting on well xx

Time- hoping labour is soon for you xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Omg pops! This is definately it! Don't let being 'only' 3cms fool you! I was in complete agony by that point and having an epidural sited. Will be checking in when I can for updates! So excited for you. :) 

Happy due date Inoue! Reallllly hope she doesn't keep you waiting for too much longer now :( you all must be so frustrated by now :( 

Lauryn, best o luck with your appointment, really hope the sweep isn't as painful as the last one you had. Will have my fingers crossed that it jump starts something for you! 

Time, really hope it's your turn soon also, you must be so fed up by now :( 

Ally hope all is good with poppy, izzy and yourselves of course! 

Kellie, that is a fab weight gain and a really good amount that he is eating! Good boy! Keep at it and grow but and strong :) 

Things have been really ropey since coming home. Everything is perfect...except his feeding. :( 

My milk is now in, but he's now just not interested. It's been over 24 hours since he latched. He has the breast in his mouth but he screams blue murder and spits it out. It's hit me really hard, and have been doing nothing but crying since he came home over it :( feel like I'm failing him and letting him starve. The breast feeding midwifes, whilst lovely, are militant about me continuing on and I just don't want to now, Neil doesn't want me too either. I feel like I'm starving him. He's only having his formula top ups of 20ml 3 hourly...that's fuck all but it's all the breast feeding midwives would let me feed him. So he's screaming at all hours of the day through hunger, I feel like a shit mum because I'm starving my baby :( 

Decided last night that enough Is enough. Especially when I looked at the formula bottle that we have here which says a boy of his weight should be on at least 4oz, which is around 130mls I believe? He's not getting a fraction of that currently. I have the breast feeding nurse out again today and I'm gonna tell her that I'm swapping to bottle feeding. I'm making myself sick with worry over what he's eating... I can't keep doing it to us both. I suspect that it isn't going to go well that conversation...


----------



## kellie_w

We all have hungry babies it seems! Ally, does poppy not like her moses? Oliver is screaming when we put him in his, saturday night was horrendous, he just cried and fed from 10-10. I have just upped him to 4 oz but it takes forever to go down! Are you still breastfeeding? 

Sarah, logan sounds just like my 2, both were like that and would scream until purple. Funny how they latch at first then give up. Do what you think is right, dont make anyone let you feel bad. You tried and thats what matters. Have you considered expressing to give breast and formula? Ollie has one feed on brrastmilk a day, apparently even this gives enough antibodies and goodness. Im aiming for a month then going to think about stopping


----------



## Sarahcake

That's what I was hoping to so Kellie, I still want him to have some of my milk. 

Going back to hospital now :( woken up and I just can't pee...no matter how long I sit on the loo the only way to go is to strain really hard :( then I pass a little bit, get back up and feel like my bladder is about to explode :( ughhhh :(


----------



## kellie_w

Ohhhh no :( did you have a catheter put in? I had this with my first, urine retention from damage due to that being put in. It hurts so bad doesnt it? They may do a scan to see how full your bladder is, if its a bursting point be prepared for the catheter to go back in. I dont want to scare you, but good to know what to expect! Make sure you get seen really quick, really thinking of you for going through this now too :(


----------



## time

Glad oliver has such a great weight gain Kellie he is sooooo gorgeous!! Well done you!! 

Sorry to hear about logan sarah and your bladder, hopefully you can get some answers today.

Good luck lauryn! Will be keeping an eye out for how the sweep goes.. We could have a baby tonight!!!

Omg pops this sounds like it!!!! Amazing!!! Hoping it is as quick and painless as possible, and cannot wait to know what team your on!!! Come on baby!

Glad you're well ally, poppy is so adorable!

Happy due date inoue :) hoping it's not much longer for you!

I have really bad period pains this morning but apart from that nothing :( really fed up I'm avoiding my friends and family because I'm so sick of people asking if baby is here.


----------



## Sarahcake

I did have a catheter yeah :( for the first 24 hours after Logan arrived. It was put in as an emergency so I doubt it was put it particularly carefully :( it's odd though as I'd been going ok since the catheter got taken out its just hit this morning and man is it painful :( how did they fix it for you? Just drain the remainder off? I hope it's not an admission :( just got here now. Would be pissing it down with rain too wouldn't it so I feel I need to go more now!!!


----------



## time

Just lost my plug!!! Or at least some of it.. About the size of a fifty p coin. No blood in it so it wasn't my bloody show but I'm just glad something is happening to be honest!! I have terrible terrible period pains now.. But they're not coming and going they're pretty constant.. Is this normal?!


----------



## Inoue

Gosh, there's alot of action on here for a Monday!! Pops and Time seem to be inches away ~ will be stalking! Xx

Time, my cramps have been constant since losing plug (not obviously 24h but in spats). Not sure what it means, I think it helped me dilate pretty pain free :shrug: x


----------



## Sarahcake

Any news from pops at all?? That sounds like what I had time yeah. It's how my pains started, like a constant bad period ache. The contractions came on not long afterwards an were an extension to the period pain if that makes sense. 

Just got out of hospital, had another catheter put in until Thursday. I wasn't emptying my bladder fully. Everytime I went, I was leaving 257ml behind. I also have a uti that I picked up from being catheterised at the birth. Feeling loads better now though :) Logan gained himself a few admirers whilst there too which was mega cute!


----------



## Scally

Good luck Time- sounds like this could be it!!!!

Sarah- sorry to hear about your weeing, hopefully they can just put the catheter in to drain that bit- please let us know how you get on- huge hugs xx
As for the breastfeeding- i really wish the breastfeeding people would be open to suggesting formula especially as Logan is crying in hunger, it seems to be all one way with them! You have to do what makes you and Logan happy xx

Kellie- Poppy usually settles in her moses basket ok but last night and today has been a no no, I am hoping its just a bit of a growth spurt and not a permanent thing! I am still breastfeeding for now- with one bottle of formula at night which Dave stays up and gives her at 11 ish, i go to bed at 10 ish so i can get a block of sleep before the first feed in the night which is usually about 2/3- most nights apart from the growth spurt nights this works well! 

x


----------



## time

Aww glad you were seen quickly sarah and hopefully by Thursday the catheter will have sorted any problems and your uti will soon be gone! Bless logan he's such a cutie bet he gets lots of admirers!!

Still getting plug, period pains and back ache so praying this could be the start of things! Having a bounce on my ball and trying not to get too excited!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies just a quick update! Sweep was successful, and really wasn't that bad! Dunno if it was because of the paracetamol, but I'm around 2cms dilated and she's 4/5th engaged now so everything's looking good. He did say my cervix was still quite thick though so we'll just see how it goes!

Good luck time, I hope this is it for you!


----------



## time

Aww so glad it went okay lauryn!! Hopefully it will get things going!! You having any pains or anything yet?!


----------



## ttc_lolly

A bit of backache but that's about it :shrug: not really sure what to expect!


----------



## Inoue

Glad you managed to have the sweep Lolly and very glad it wasnt very painfull :happydance:. Guess we will find out if its worked within 48h! ;) x


----------



## time

They say you may lose your plug and contractions start within 24 hours if it has been effective.. Fingers crossed for you!!!

I'm still having pains just like bad period cramps and also back ache but it's really low down.. Like my coccyx? Bouncing on my ball again haha x


----------



## Inoue

Lol, keep bouncing Time! Im having niggles like someone is squeezing my bladder or that area, may also get on my ball, all these babies are going to have flat heads when they come out!! :rofl: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well I'll just sit and wait then!

Bounce bounce bounce time & inoue! I'm dying to get home and bounce on my ball but having dinner at the in laws at the moment.


----------



## Inoue

Lol, im pretty sure mine is just baby moving her head in the most inconvenient way so im staying put on the sofa :haha:. Hope your not at the in laws for much longer Lolly then get relaxed or bouncing when home xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Only just got home :wacko: bouncing like mad though. Haven't felt anything really, had a bit of backache earlier but it's disappeared and haven't lost any plug :shrug: don't want to count myself out yet but I can't help but feel that it hasn't worked :(


----------



## Inoue

Your definitely not out yet Lolly :thumbup:. Maybe have a good bounce/walk tomorrow as its getting a little late now. I managed to go on mine and had v painfull cramps, but yet again it all settled when I stopped. Got splitting headache so off to sleep now, will let you know tomoz how my sweep goes if im able to have it.

Night night :sleep:

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh I'm going to take Amber to play group and might walk there so will see how that goes :thumbup: good luck for your sweep tomorrow hun!


----------



## Inoue

What a night?!! Bloody headache wasnt leaving at all, took paracetamol at midnight and even wore my glasses in bed and it still didnt shift. Been up since 5:30 pottering around then mass pp cramps kicked in at 8 mins apart for 3 sets, ran to the toilet and had two (tmi) mass clear outs and had pink stringy discharge. Got in shower and it eased all pains (including headache! Yay!), hope sweep can finish me off now.

How is everyone elce? Time, Lolly, you doing alright? 

Love to pops with whatever's going on <3

Hope you new mommys Sarah, Scally and Kellie are doing well :)

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've been having regular contractions since 5am! They are lasting between 35-53secs with average interval of 6.5mins. We are on our way to the in laws as they live 10mins away from the hospital and are having Amber for us. I hope this is it!


----------



## Scally

yay Lauryn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck try to let us know!!!!!

Time and pops- hope u r both ok and in labour or have your babies!!!!!!

Inoue- not long for you now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wouldnt it be lovely if some of your babies shared birthdays with each other!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HV came yesterday, Poppy has almost made up her birth weight just another oz to go!!!! Its so bizarre Izzy was always on the 91st line for her weight and never fitted into the clothes for her age, now Poppy is on the 9th line and we are taking things back to exchange for a smaller size! 

x


----------



## Inoue

All the best Lolly!! Hope this is it for you :happydance:. My pp cramps have died down but I feel quite sick so its probably for the best today :haha:. Still timing them and its 45-55secs and about 10-15mins apart, not consistent though. 

Im so going to be the last one :rofl:

X


----------



## time

Amazing lauryn maybe the sweep has done the job!!

Inoue also sounds like you're really close. Keep timing the pains they may become more regular.

No baby for me yet. Had a bath and went to bed with period pains and although the odd pain woke me up they weren't bad enough to keep me up. I know I'm headed in the right direction though as I've had plug, 2 clearouts, terrible pp, backache since and it doesn't seem to be stopping! 

Hoping pops has had her baby hence not hearing from her!! How exciting!!


----------



## kellie_w

Wow!!! Looks like all babies will be here in the next couple of days! Good luck lauryn, so pleased yout sweep looks like its worked, so excited!!!

Inoue, hurray for you too! Guessing from whats happened you will be in labour very soon, good luck!

Pops, hope you and baby are ok, and all arrived safe and sound by now. Cant wait to see your update!

Time, also hoping you are in labour or have delivered safely!

Sarah, hope you are feeling better today. You had exactly the same as me, urine retention and a uti. Try and get hold of some cranberry tablets or juice, it really helps!

Ally, glad to hear poppy has regained her weight. Not surprised with all her feeding!

Im so cross at the moment, in agony with huge piles from delivery, cant get relief with any products so called doctors. Asked for double appointment as also need to get on the pill asap as no more babies welcome and the wait is currently 3 weeks. So great, 3 weeks of feeling like i have a wasp stinging in mu bum!

Oliver has grumped and grunted and moaned all night long, and has wanted just 2oz milk nearly every hour. Longest night ever!!!


----------



## Inoue

I also feel like im a fag paper deapth away from D-day but then another 24h goes by. Pains pretty much dulled down, maybe ill see them again once ive had sweep. Bet these next 24-48-72h will be eventful for this thread.

Regardless of me, I pass loads loads of labour dust around :dust:

Xx


----------



## Inoue

Just been to loo another 4 times ~ this is horrid :cry: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww inoue I hope something picks up for you :hugs: 

My contractions are still coming but there's no real pattern. We went for a walk around the local park and I was having them every 2.5-3mins but they would only last 30-40secs. Back at the in laws and OH has run me a bath to help with the backache and they've now slowed down to every 5-7mins but lasting around 50secs. The MW told me if I can talk through them then there's no point in going in to her checked as she doubts ill be very far along but they are hurting a lot worse and I think I'd rather just know what's happening, even if I'm still 2cms!


----------



## Inoue

Toilet movement has stopped, phew!! :happydance:

Lolly, even though your contractions are a little irregular, dont be put off by it. Mine have been ranging from 6 mins to 20 mins plus lasting 35-45 seconds each. Hope you enjoy your bath. When I had my steaming warm shower earlier it stopped all my pains so its normal for yours to calm down a little ;) x


----------



## Sarahcake

Any news at all ladies? I hope you are all good? 
Has anyone heard from Pops at all?


----------



## kellie_w

Sarah, do you have pops on fb? She had her baby today! Won't say no more as sure she will want to update! Just waiting for Lauryn now to announce her arrival, bet her little girl is here by now! So exciting! X


----------



## Inoue

In hospital with cramps 5 mins apart, contractions not strong enough yet for full labour but praying to god they dont send me home (need more bump tightening). Im 4cm dilated.

Congratulations pops

Hope your doing ok Lolly

Xx


----------



## Scally

wow all so exciting!!!!!

pops' baby and lauryn's baby share today as their birthdays!!!! come on inoue u have a few hours to share too!!!!!

massive congratulations to you lauryn and pops, hope you are both doing ok, and your gorgeous babies!

x


----------



## Inoue

Just me and Time left then huh :haha:

Trying to keep active to have cramps, what a pain! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo I do have pops on my Facebook Ive just not been looking out on the news feed ! Just saw hers and Lauren's posts! How exciting! I shan't say anymore besides a massive congrats to the both of you, look forward to your posts on here in your own time :) xxxx

How's it going Inoue? Are you in hospital ATM? Sure I saw your last message say you were 4cms which is counted as active labour here. Got all my fingers and toes crossed that your having a baba as we speak :) 

Time any news at all hun? Hope you are all good and tht you also have a little on on the way! Xxx


----------



## Scally

hey sarah, how r u doing? r u recovery ok? hows logan? x


----------



## Inoue

Yeh im in hospital, been taken from L&D and up to a ward to see if pains get any worse. Lost large piece of plug about an hour ago but even though im quite dilated, they still wont intervene or give me pain relief. Baby is doing well with HB etc so guess I cant be to down if this turns into a false start.

Not heard from Time, sure all is ok and she's having bubba ;)

X


----------



## pinkribbon

just to let you all know, my :yellow: bump turned :blue: on the 5th Nov!


----------



## time

Hey ladies.. Omg can't believe pops has had her baby too! Saw lauryn post on Facebook, what a cutie! Sounds like it for you too inoue!!!! Keep active! 

Can't wait to hear stories and see photos!

Unfortunately no baby here..I feel like crying today i feel like my body's not doing what it's meant to.. I'm in agony and nothing comes of it. Dtd lastnight, lost a tiny bit more plug tonight and still contracting but not strong enough. I am so jealous of all you ladies who have your bambinos here and the only person I know who's pregnant is due in 2 weeks and has gone to l and d tonight with strong contractions so this may be her too! I think I'm just hormonal and want baby here and the 100 texts and calls a day asking if she's here don't help :( sorry guys!! Whinge whinge whinge! X


----------



## Inoue

Hay Time :hugs:. Im afraid bugger all here for me too so your definitely not alone. Im being kept in purely due to my gbs+. My shit versions of contractions are getting further apart and not lasting as long :grr:. 

Pissed off that my body isnt doing the correct thing, now it feels like im wasting everyones time :( xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Congratulations pink ribbon!! Hope you and your little man are well! 

Aww :( it must be so so frustrating and I know no amount of people telling you it's nearly over will make you feel better. There comes a point when you really have just had enough, you ladies are doing so well, I reached that point long before either of you and you've managed to soldier on and just keep going! 

For what it's worth, I don't think it will be long at all until we see babies from both of you, keep strong. You may it feel it but your bodies are defo doing what they should be, each one of those contractions will be doing something, no matter how irregular or strong :) massive hugs to you both xxx


----------



## time

Aww they may pick back up again so don't lose hope!!

I guess labour is just unpredictable and baby really will come when they are ready but I'm just having a bad night tonight and feeling sorry for myself. Only 6 days until induction but this week is dragging and I don't want to be induced so it feels like I'm counting down to worst case scenario anyway!


----------



## Inoue

Thanks Sarah :hugs:. Your right, one contraction is better than none. Marc is being sent home in 10mins so going at it alone (if they pick up again!).

Time, we all have these thoughts and were dam well entitled to them after all weve been through. Were still here together hun so vent all you like ;) x


----------



## pops23

Ladies! Hey, I did have my baby this morning, the most beautiful little boy, we named him Flynn

Will update will full birth sorry tomorrow but we are over the moon, despite it being a horrendous 30 hour labour

Everything crossed for you time and Inoue xx


----------



## Inoue

Massive congratulations pops :hugs:. 30 hour labour sounds awful, bloody hope mine isnt thinking of going the same way! 

Look forward to your update and thats a gorgeous name <3 x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thank you ladies :hugs:

Inoue & time I'm sorry you girls are still waiting but you really don't have much longer to wait I hope :hugs: due dates are funny old things. How did your sweep go inoue? Sorry if you said already, I have some catching up to do.

So I came into hospital just to find out what was going on really, when I got here I was 4cms so they obviously kept me in. Good job really because almost instantly my contractions went 100x worse and I was in absolute agony. Baby was back to back and I have never felt a pain like it :wacko: it was worse then the actual contractions, I thought my spine was going to snap and I'm not exaggerating! I opted for an epi but the anaesthetist also gave me a spinal for the back pains as the epi wouldn't have helped a lot with those. Things instantly became a million times better!

It all happened pretty quickly, not surprising as my labour with Amber was the same but I was only pushing for 5mins and out she came! Thank you again RLT :haha: I decided to stop having my epi topped up for the last bit so I could feel everything and it wa brilliant. Hurt a little but not too bad, and had one little cut inside that required a couple of stitches but that was it. She weighs 7lb 12oz and is the absolute spit of newborn Amber, I'm in love <3 breastfeeding is going well so far too. I've finally got her off to sleep but now I'm just laid here staring at her gorgeous little face :cloud9:

Had to stay overnight due to the epi & spinal but all being well we should be let out tomorrow. We have our own room in postnatal and it is brilliant!


----------



## Scally

Huge hugs to Inoue and Time- it must be so frustrating for you both xxxxxx

Pink ribbon- congratulations on your little boy x

Pops- oh my gosh 30 hour labour u poor thing, if you need anything regarding c section, let me know, keep up with your pain killers and dont push yourself too much xx

Sarah- hey hun, hows you and the gorgeous Logan? x

Lauryn- huge congratulations- yay for being in your own room! x


----------



## kellie_w

Huge congratulations lauyrn and pops, such beautiful babies! Hope you both recover quickly, really sorry to hear your birth was so traumatic pops and 30 hours..... so awful but flynn is so gorgeous! Love the name! Lauryn, are you not decided on a name yet?

So just inoue and time to go now! Come on babies!

Hi ally and sarah, hope you are both doing well.

Im admitting i am struggling this week. I think its the start of colic or reflux, this was what i was dreading. Oliver cries and cries snd cries, night feeds are horrendous now. He had a oz, starts screaming then throws up. Finishes the rest of his milk then cries and grunts with his legs curled up. He has been crying since 6am today. This is really hard :(


----------



## Scally

oh kellie- that souns horrendous, u have the dr browns dont u? see if you can get the doc to prescribe colief, it was a miracle cure for izzy she had awful colic, its 11 pound and lasts a week but i know some docs will prescribe it x


----------



## time

Woke up at 430 this morning with terrible back ache and period pains so went to the loo and had my bloody show, quite a lot of it. And it hasn't stopped all morning. I'm guessing I don't need to ring labour and delivery!? Does this normally mean labour is near? Still having my contractions anyway but they are more period cramps since losing my show.

How are you inoue??


----------



## time

Sorry to hear about oliver Kellie, colic is horrible but I've heard colief works wonders!!


----------



## kellie_w

Thank you ally and natalie, going to try colief. Dont care how much it is, just hope it works as it didnt with luke! Oliver has been quite content since his crying fit this morning, hope it lasts a bit longer!

I would probably get checked, if you are still bleeding now. I didnt hsve a show this time, but my first labour i did, and the bleeding was a sign of labour for me. I think its recommended if you are bleeding hesvy uou shoukd get checked, may be wrong though. Hope this is the start of things and baby is on the move! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey all, I have a baby free half hour as Neil has taken Logan to show him off at work! I don't know what to do with myself haha! What did I do before he was here?! 

I would get yourself looked at time for the bloody show. It sounds normal but you can excessively bleed with it in which case it's probably best to give them a quick ring and check to see how much they class as being too much. I lost my bloody show a couple of hours before they broke my waters at 2cms if that helps anything at all! 

Kellie sorry to hear about the colic. This is one thing I'm dreading :( really hope you can get hold of some of the stuff that ally suggested and that it works nice and quickly for you both. 

Hope things are still going awesomely In your household Ally :) how's little poppy getting on? I can't believe that she's 2 weeks old already! Same as baby Oliver! Where does the time go? 

As for me, things arnt too bad, plodding along. Ended up back on L&D at 3:30am this morning as I woke up and my catheter bag had ripped spilling pee everywhere and leaving a nice open channel to my bladder for infections :( but we were sorted fast :) 

Logan is bottle fed full time now besides one feed of expressed milk in the evening. I got sick and tired of obsessing and making myself ill with worry thinking is he getting enough?! He seems more content now and me and Neil are sleeping better too as he's not waking up starving. 

Can I ask a personal question though ladies? Your afterbirth bleeding... Is it bad? I keep having to change a pad once an hour which is soaked through...and whilst doing that I'm loosing lots of fresh blood in the process. Went loo this morning and lost what looked like loads and came back I bed really pale and shaking. Slept in til half 1 and am only now feeling relatively ok :S it's worrying me a bit now. Am at the hospital tommorrow to have my catheter removed but I didn't know if I was just being a wuss with it :s lol


----------



## Scally

Hey sarah, oh my god to the ripped catheter bag! I bled awfully last time, clots, huge bleeds etc- please go and get it checked out, you may have an infection, this time i have barely bled and its stopping altogether now.

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks hun I suspected it was maybe a little excessive. I'm at gynaecology tommorrow for this twoc thing so ill ask then. Thank you :)


----------



## time

I've heard the first few days can be pretty bad for bleeding sarah but then it should calm down and every hour seems a little much.. I'd definitely ask tomorrow just to be safe. 

Just got off the phone to my midwife who said as long as my bloody show isn't like a period then to not worry and not to bother labour and delivery until my contractions are stronger and more painful. For the last hour they have been Sooo much worsevwhich is really giving me some hope, but still 10 mins apart. Been losing brown and pink show all day. If this isn't it I am just about done I am going to lock myself away until my induction!!

Any news from inoue??!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Any news from inoue or time? Time the MW I spoke to says about my contractions probably not meaning established labour but she was wrong! If you can or want to get checked go do it just incase :thumbup: if I would have stayed at home any longer I doubt we'd have made it in time!

Finally back home with Millie (her official name!). Amber loves her so far, but she's a bit heavy handed so just being careful when she's around her! Our cat is eyeing her up like she's her next meal!! Definitely keeping an eye on that.

Hope everyone's well x


----------



## Inoue

26 hour labour. No gas or air till 8cm dilated and little Reimi was born 8lb 1oz at 4:04pm today. No tear, no stitches. Latched on boobie and doing well. Im so in love. Will catch up with everyone elces posts at a later date ;) xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yaaaay fantastic news inoue :yipee: congrats!


----------



## Inoue

Thanks sweetie :hugs: xx


----------



## kellie_w

Hurray inoue!!!! Huge congratulations to you, you did fantastic! How amazing to have no tears or stitches and so great that reimi has latched straight away! Cant wait to see pictures! Xxx

Only one more baby to come now! X


----------



## kellie_w

Lauryn, love the name millie! The picture of her with amber is so cute, such a proud big sister. Glad to see you are home now, hope you have a good first night.

Sarah, your bleeding sounds a bit much, definately mention it tomorroe especially if you are dizzy. I bled really heavy first time for 2 weeks, this time it stopped by 10 days. Had no need for my bulk buy of materity pads! Sorry to hear about the catheter problems, how are you healing other than that?


----------



## pops23

Beautiful name lauryn, love that out babies share a birthday! 

Congrats Inoue, what a wonderful labour, good for you! Welcome to the world little lady!

Sorry I haven't updated, am in hospital till Friday and its been tough going ad the labour was so tough on Flynn, as a result he's struggling to feed so an having to express masses of colustrum as well! I will update full as soon as I get her chance.

Hope you're all well, and time fingers crossed!! Xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Huge congratulations Inoue! Saw your Facebook pictures and she's absolutely beautiful! Well done you on the no gas and air til 8cms and no rips and tears! That's fantastic! You will hopefully feel more normal much sooner than most with no stitches to contend with :)

Lauryn, you're never gonna believe me in this but when I first saw a picture of your little lady, I thought she would suit a really cute girly name, the name I thought of instantly...Millie!! Seriously! How odd eh! Glad her sister has taken to her well though, keep an eye on that kitty too. Ours haven't paid a single ounce of attention to Logan since we got home, was something I was worried about tbh. 

Pops, sorry to hear your stuck in hospital :( take advantage of the midwives help and make sure you get plenty of rest. They will take Flynn off your hands for a while if you ask them too so you can get some sleep. Give Flynn a big cuddle from me hun x

Kellie yeah I'm not too bad besides the uti stuff and bleeding really. Feels like I've been kicked in the crutch but I guess that's to be expected with 30 stiches down there lol! How are things with you? Your pictures on Facebook are lovely :D he looks so content and settled :)

Anyone heard from Time? Any news on the baby front?


----------



## Sarahcake

Urgh, my trial without catheter is going badly :( drank a tonne and I'm retaining the lot yet am in pain like I need to go but just can't :( 

No idea when this trial ends but I've been here since 9am so far pumping myself full of fluids :( gah.


----------



## Inoue

Hope things improve sarah :(. Must be awfu to not pee. There's a woman opposite me who had a catheter placed she had no end of problems with bleeding or something? 

Im waiting for my anti-d now, it cant come quick enough! The staff here are awful, telling me off for breastfeeding 'wrong' as I sometimes struggle to get her latched and discussing my issues with feeding as my nipples are praticly bleeding raw but then I hear the mw bitching to another saying that im laying and there only bruised?! Nice confidentiality :grr:. 

Hope your doing ok Time with whatever's going on, were all here for you! <3

Xx


----------



## time

Hi guys, still no baby.. I'm having a pretty awful time here, contractions every 7 mins from 1am that were soooo much more painful there was no way I was sleeping so I was up til 6 but they never got any closer together. Labour and delivery told me at 5 when I rang not to go in until my waters break or contractions are 5mins apart. I fell asleep at 6, because I was totally shattered, woke up half an hour later and the contractions had completely gone. Nothing. Now I'm getting Braxton hicks 10 mins apart but they're not painful. I just don't understand how I can have 5 hours of regular agonising contractions and then nothing!?

Inoue omg reimi is here!!!! That's amazing can't wait to see a pic :) how was labour??

Hope your catheter gets sorted sarah bless you!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

No way Sarah, that's crazy!! She was either going to be Daisy or Millie but as soon as we saw her we knew Millie suited her the best :) sorry you're having catheter/pee problems hun, hope it's sorted soon :hugs:

Inoue, that's awful :nope: you should put in a complaint, and really kick off. How dare they say shit like that and especially when you can hear them :wacko: I'd have hit the roof. Hope you're out of there and home soon :hugs:

Pops sorry you're having a tough time too, sounds like you're coping tremendously though so well done :hugs: get lots of rest so you can get home and be with your lovely little family <3

Our first night home was brilliant :) Millie fed for aaaaaages it seemed but then slept from 11.30-12.30 and then from 1-6.50am so I'm feeling nice and refreshed! BF'ing is going great too, I'm so pleased after all the problems I had with Amber. The MW has just left and is happy with me and Millie's cord and overall health on sight, she checked our latch and said it's perfect and eased my fears about colostrum being enough until my milk comes in, which will hopefully be tomorrow as I have had a couple of panics over it all and hardly any wet nappies etc, but it's all normal apparently!

We are about to get the double buggy out and take the girls for a little walk :)


----------



## Scally

Massive congratulations inoue! so sorry to hear the mw's are awful, hope u can get out of there soon. i hope your nipples get better quickly too xx

lauryn- glad u had a good night, and breastfeeding is going well x

sarah- oh my gosh sounds like u r having an horrendous time- a trip to the hospital needed? huge hugs x

time- u poor thing, when do they next see u, its a shame u cant check how dilated u r x


----------



## time

I'm at the midwifes in the morning so if all else fails she will check me then to see how dilated I am. I'd be horrified if I'm not at all. If you start dilating I presume you won't go backwards again before labour??!!


----------



## Sarahcake

I would be very very shocked if you wernt dilated at all hun. As far as I know, you can't go back on progress so anything your body has done should still be there tommorrow. 

Well, I failed my trial without catheter :( after a bladder scan, it showed that I am 650mls in retention currently :( so I've got another one in now for another week then it's back to do the same thing again, have it taken out, drink water, attempt to pee, etc :( 

Feel like a little old lady currently with this :( apparently it was forced in during the birth which has caused trauma to my bladder :( hooray.


----------



## Inoue

Oh Time, them contractions sounded so possitive :(. You did well to have them 7 mins apart! I went from 4cm-8cm dilated on 5-8min contractions. Hope she tells you tomorrow what condition your cervix is in and how dilated you are. You sound sooooo close!

Thanks for all the lovey messages huni's :hugs:. Im finally home now but totally fucked up my BF :nope:. Im not to clever at getting her latched on (hard work and frustrating) so I held off feeding her at hosp till I got discharged, that was like 8 hours later, cant believe I let her go without food that long :nope:. We got home and I tried EVERYTHING to get her interested in boob but she didnt want any of it so after another 15 mins of me thinking she's going to starve I got marc to make up a newborn formula. With persuasion she had a 90ml feed and im so happy I got something into her but now I feel awful that I used formula because I wanted to get home so badly :(. I did the right thing didnt I in giving her something to drink, regardless what it was? Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sarah what a pain :hugs: I hope the trial next week goes better and you have it taken out.

Time, FX'd for your appointment. I'll be very surprised if you haven't progressed further :flower:

Inoue, as long as she's eating its fine hun. Don't beat yourself up over it :hugs:


----------



## Scally

Sarah- sorry to hear about your catheter problems, i really hope that it'll all be good in a weeks time, must be so frustrating and painful, hugs xx

Inoue- Poppy didnt feed very well in hospital, she went about 11 hours without food in there she just wanted to sleep and no amount of MW trying to force my boob in her mouth helped. As long as she's eating thats all that matters. You could keep trying with bf though at each feed, it took a good couple of days for Poppy to be interested properly x

Time- hope all is good with you, really hoping you are in hospital now in the middle of labour! x

Kellie- hope all is good with you, how was your night? x

Pops- hope you are recovering well, are you out of hospital yet? x


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies!!

Ok Flynn is asleep so here goest story 

Started getting painful contractions 12 midnight on Sunday so decided to start timing them. They were fairly regular, every 7-8 mins and painful. Fairly straight forward labouring at home, they got worse and closer together, I used my tens and had paracetamol and a bath, and then headed to hospital at 7am.

When I arrived the water birthing room was free, was really chuffed, checked me and I was 2cm, very favourable and so she gave me a sweep and my show came fast and heavy, very blood tinged which she said was great, and she left me to progress and using my tens. By midday I was 4cm, got in the pool, gas and air, all going well!

Then my contractions changed and I started getting this horrendous pain in my thighs, which wasn't going when each contraction finished. This pain got worse and worse, I've not ever felt anything like it and i started getting a bit delirious! Then his HB dropped right down and I had to get out of the pool, contractions and thigh pain getting worse, he wasn't happy and eventually they told me I had to have an epidural.

Had that, by which point lee said I was in another world I was so delirious, but once that kicked in I felt loads better nd started to feel like abnormal person again, by this point I was 6cm dilated. 

I carried in progressing, dozed off a bit and at 7pm I was 8cm, but I'd started to get this awful pain down the side of my body on the left, mainly on my hip, like a trapped nerve. It hurt so much that I didn't know what to do with myself but couldn't feel anything else because of the epidural. Had a top up but that didn't work on the side pain, it was awful :-(

Checked again at 9pm, they broke my waters and I was 9cm. By 11 I was fully dilated and they gave me 2 hours to rest/ sleep while the head travelled down before I started pushing. 

Started pushing at 11.20pm and went at it for 2 hours. At this point the doctor came in and told me that he wasn't travelling down the birth canal properly and I needed a forceps delivery, and a c sec if that didn't work. I told her I was very determined and would push him out if it was the last thing I did! 10 mins later I was in theatre.

Firstly they tried to suck him out (vontuze, spelling?) three times. When that didn't work the got the forceps, but my pelvis was too small for the position he was in, she couldn't turn him so she decided emergency csection. Problem was he was almost out so they had to push him back up me to get him out.

Worse thing was I felt everything on my left, not my right just my left, and not just the pressure but actual pain. And then once he was out he wasn't breathing and didn't cry for over a minute. Hearing that cry was the best thing in the world! However they then cleaned me out and put me back together and I swear I felt it all it was bloody awful.

They bought him over to us, is asked to see the sex for myself, and you guys were right, a little boy! I saw his willy and his full head of hair and just knew that was my baby, a girl wouldn't have been right after all, he had always been a boy, I now can't imagine it any other way! Flynn Leo Rubin was born at 4.10am on his due date 27.11.12 weighing 8lb 2oz and he is quite literally the most beautiful thing I've ever seen. <3

Things have been really tough since then though. He was so traumatised he couldn't feed properly the first day and ended up v dehydrated. I was in agony from not just c sec but 2 hours of pushing and attempted forceps delivery. Feeding has got worse, turns out he has a tongue tie (hopefully being sorted Monday) and I have quote flat nipples making it so hard to get him to latch on so I've had to express colustrum and now milk to make sure he's fed and its exhausting. I desperately want to breast feed, always have, and am determined but can absolutely see why people give up so soon as its so upsetting for both me and him that something that is meant to be so natural is so hard, milk has come in now too so boobs are hard and full and even harder to work with when getting him to latch on.

To top it all off weds night my stomach was so bloated an full of trapped wind that I looked bigger than I had done at 9 months pregnant, and throughout the evening it became more and more painful. By 10pm I was writhing on the bed in agony, the pain was I swear worse than labour! Turns out I had a distended stomach, my bowels hasn't started working again after the op and has shut down and I was so full of air that it couldn't come out, even sipping water was making it worse, as I result I was nil by mouth back on a drip. I finally farted yesterday morning, best feeling ever!!!

So anyway we have been through the wars a bit here but he is worth every single second, I could look at him for days on end  hopefully going home today although may be tomorrow morning.

Anyway sorry it's so long! Thanks for all your lovely messages and support, photos on fb! 

Lauryn, love little Millie and that her and Flynn share the same bday! Inoue congrats on beautiful Reimi, she is a little cutie, and i so wouldn't worry about giving her formula as long as she is fed and hydrated that's all that matters. Ally hope poppy is still doing brilliantly, Kellie how's Oliver, I saw on fb he was congested?

Finally time, come on wren! Sending you lots of love and support, good luck, well be waiting!

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies!!

Ok Flynn is asleep so here goest story 

Started getting painful contractions 12 midnight on Sunday so decided to start timing them. They were fairly regular, every 7-8 mins and painful. Fairly straight forward labouring at home, they got worse and closer together, I used my tens and had paracetamol and a bath, and then headed to hospital at 7am.

When I arrived the water birthing room was free, was really chuffed, checked me and I was 2cm, very favourable and so she gave me a sweep and my show came fast and heavy, very blood tinged which she said was great, and she left me to progress and using my tens. By midday I was 4cm, got in the pool, gas and air, all going well!

Then my contractions changed and I started getting this horrendous pain in my thighs, which wasn't going when each contraction finished. This pain got worse and worse, I've not ever felt anything like it and i started getting a bit delirious! Then his HB dropped right down and I had to get out of the pool, contractions and thigh pain getting worse, he wasn't happy and eventually they told me I had to have an epidural.

Had that, by which point lee said I was in another world I was so delirious, but once that kicked in I felt loads better nd started to feel like abnormal person again, by this point I was 6cm dilated. 

I carried in progressing, dozed off a bit and at 7pm I was 8cm, but I'd started to get this awful pain down the side of my body on the left, mainly on my hip, like a trapped nerve. It hurt so much that I didn't know what to do with myself but couldn't feel anything else because of the epidural. Had a top up but that didn't work on the side pain, it was awful :-(

Checked again at 9pm, they broke my waters and I was 9cm. By 11 I was fully dilated and they gave me 2 hours to rest/ sleep while the head travelled down before I started pushing. 

Started pushing at 11.20pm and went at it for 2 hours. At this point the doctor came in and told me that he wasn't travelling down the birth canal properly and I needed a forceps delivery, and a c sec if that didn't work. I told her I was very determined and would push him out if it was the last thing I did! 10 mins later I was in theatre.

Firstly they tried to suck him out (vontuze, spelling?) three times. When that didn't work the got the forceps, but my pelvis was too small for the position he was in, she couldn't turn him so she decided emergency csection. Problem was he was almost out so they had to push him back up me to get him out.

Worse thing was I felt everything on my left, not my right just my left, and not just the pressure but actual pain. And then once he was out he wasn't breathing and didn't cry for over a minute. Hearing that cry was the best thing in the world! However they then cleaned me out and put me back together and I swear I felt it all it was bloody awful.

They bought him over to us, is asked to see the sex for myself, and you guys were right, a little boy! I saw his willy and his full head of hair and just knew that was my baby, a girl wouldn't have been right after all, he had always been a boy, I now can't imagine it any other way! Flynn Leo Rubin was born at 4.10am on his due date 27.11.12 weighing 8lb 2oz and he is quite literally the most beautiful thing I've ever seen. <3

Things have been really tough since then though. He was so traumatised he couldn't feed properly the first day and ended up v dehydrated. I was in agony from not just c sec but 2 hours of pushing and attempted forceps delivery. Feeding has got worse, turns out he has a tongue tie (hopefully being sorted Monday) and I have quote flat nipples making it so hard to get him to latch on so I've had to express colustrum and now milk to make sure he's fed and its exhausting. I desperately want to breast feed, always have, and am determined but can absolutely see why people give up so soon as its so upsetting for both me and him that something that is meant to be so natural is so hard, milk has come in now too so boobs are hard and full and even harder to work with when getting him to latch on.

To top it all off weds night my stomach was so bloated an full of trapped wind that I looked bigger than I had done at 9 months pregnant, and throughout the evening it became more and more painful. By 10pm I was writhing on the bed in agony, the pain was I swear worse than labour! Turns out I had a distended stomach, my bowels hasn't started working again after the op and has shut down and I was so full of air that it couldn't come out, even sipping water was making it worse, as I result I was nil by mouth back on a drip. I finally farted yesterday morning, best feeling ever!!!

So anyway we have been through the wars a bit here but he is worth every single second, I could look at him for days on end  hopefully going home today although may be tomorrow morning.

Anyway sorry it's so long! Thanks for all your lovely messages and support, photos on fb! 

Lauryn, love little Millie and that her and Flynn share the same bday! Inoue congrats on beautiful Reimi, she is a little cutie, and i so wouldn't worry about giving her formula as long as she is fed and hydrated that's all that matters. Ally hope poppy is still doing brilliantly, Kellie how's Oliver, I saw on fb he was congested?

Finally time, come on wren! Sending you lots of love and support, good luck, well be waiting!

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Inoue

Lovely detailed birth plan pops, however traumatic, the feeling of love looking at your child is overwhelming. I still stare at Reimi's little facial features and see so much of myself in her, its amazing. Im still giving her breast (to start with) then if shes not happy after that feed and im wracked in pain then I give her a 2-3oz bottle of newborn milk. She seems alot more content, just not sure what the mw is going to say when I inform her later on today at home visit x


----------



## kellie_w

Ok, so totally having a cry over your posts :hugs: so sad how all your births have been so traumatic

Pops, thank you for sharing your story. It's absolutely horrendous reading what you have been through. What the hell was the pain in your thighs and side? Have they given any explanation? I saw the bruise on Flynn head so assumed they tried ventouse, how is he doing from that? I can't even begin to imagine how much pain you are in at the moment, I know the after pain from forceps, etc from my first but that combined with a c section.... You poor thing :nope: but Flynn is absolutely gorgeous and a complete star for coming on his due date :flower: I really hope you get to go home very soon x

Inoue, sweetie don't worry about the formula! It's the most heartbreaking thing to want to feed so badly, but seeing them hungry and crying is worse and as long as they are fed that's all that matters. You can always combine feed and give formula top up or express so you can see how much is actually getting to baby. My breastfeeding lady has one girl who can only express 5ml a day, and she says that is enough to pass baby the antibodies. I think there is too much pressure on breast is best, and there shouldn't be this guilt if you give formula. Also, when you have a traumatic birth, in my opinion I think that can also affect breastfeeding. I know with Luke when he wouldn't latch I didn't care about giving formula, he had been through enough and I wanted him fed the easiest way for him. And the way the midwives spoke about you is disgraceful, make sure you feed back a complaint x

Sarah, I'm so so sorry to her you still having catheter problems. It absolutely sucks that you have to deal with this on top of all you went through. I hope you heal quickly and can get back to weeing soon. Damn, why don't they think of these things when they are doing these procedures, I don't get why they had to force that in? Must be a pain dragging the bag round with you. Did they say anything about your bleeding? X

Time, I really really really hope you are in labour! :hugs:

Hi ally, had a amazing nights sleep last night, only 1 feed during the night, so I managed 7 HOURS of sleep! Woohoo! How are you doing? X

Lauryn, glad to see all is well with you and breastfeeding is going well x

Oliver has a very snuffly nose at the moment, I'm debating a humidifier. Does anyone know anything about them? Should I go for hot or cold? He seems worse in our room at night, I have raised the mattress with some blankets which helped last night as he slept well when he eventually dropped off. It's horrible seeing a tiny baby trying to breath. I can't believe he will be a month old next week! I'm thinking of giving up expressing, my milk is getting less and less, and he is so unsatisfied by it that its always immediately followed by another 3oz of formula. I feel a bit selfish though for thinking of quitting so soon but it's so time consuming with a toddler too. I feel bad enough at the moment for Luke as he doesn't get all the attention anymore! 

Huge hugs to all you amazingly brave ladies xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh pops :( you really have been through it eh :( I'm so sorry it was as horrific as that for you :( I got the same pain that you are on about in my thighs. They said it was nervy pain because Logan was back to back... He hadn't been at all before I have birth to him, he decided to swap around after my waters went. Maybe that could have happened to you too? The pain was horrific from it and it sounds just like you described. 

I will get around to writing up my birth story too, I think it may help me cope a little with things. 

Kellie, I totally understand you on the not sure weather to give up. I'm pumping too to give Logan a bottle of mine a day and have been told to pump 8 times a day to keep supply up and I'm struggling to find the time. I have no idea how you do it with a toddler as well, that's some dedication tbh and you should feel proud for doing it as long as you have, not guilty for stopping :) 

Inoue please don't worry hun. Logan was a really iffy feeder in hospital and I just couldn't keep him full - it's one of the worst feelings in the world looking at your child as they scream for food and you can't give it to them. You've done the right thing, formula is better than no food by a long shot, don't beat yourself up sweet. You did what you thought was best for little Reimi :) 

Thank you for your support everyone, hoping this gets sorted soon tbh :( had a massive meltdown last night, my catheter bag came off and resulted in pee being everywhere... Pushed me over the edge a little...so spent the next half hour screaming at Neil about how disgusting I am and how could he love someone so defective :( feel a bit better now after having that tantrum. I guess I never really saw myself sat with a catheter at 25 years old. Bleh lol hopefully it's not around for much longer. 

Any news from time? She has to be on labour by now surely?!


----------



## Scally

pops- massive hugs to u, your birth experience sounds awful, i can relate to some of it from Izzy's birth, give yourself plenty of rest if u can, and ask for a debrief of the birth experience sooner rather than later to find out exactly what happened.

Inoue- isnt it funny how we are scared to tell the mw things when they r our babies!!!! We give Poppy a bottle of formula at night (so i can have a stretch of sleep as Dave stays up to give it to her) and i havent told the mw, and i hide all the evidence when they come round! U r her mummy, she's content so u r doing the right thing.

kellie- yay for your sleep last night. I really dont know how u find time to pump, i have started trying to do it today as i was going to try and do the last feed Dave does with expressed milk rather than formula, and god it is so hard! And very disheartening that after 20-30 mins pumping i have an oz! 

sarah- huge huge hugs xxxxxx i cant imagine going through what u r, think u needed that scream and cry to get it out of your system- have they given more of an explanation on why on earth its happened!?

Time- hope u have your baby now x

Lauryn- hope all is good with u and your little family x


----------



## pops23

Thanks ladies, you're all awesome 

Have had massive success today with BFing, introduced nipple shields and Flynn has been feeding perfectly ever since. Basically my nipples are slightly flat and this has meant he can draw them out. Perfect, so simple, I'm so thrilled. Leaving to go home in the morning, yippee! Xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Pops that's amazing! Sometimes it's the smallest things that make the most difference isn't it. How are you feeling now? Hope they have the pain under control for you and you are as comfortable as you can be right now xxx

Yeah I think I needed to just get it out :( it's been making me feel pretty low, didn't mention it before to him as I know his first thought would be PND which it isn't. It's literally just depression because of what's happening to me right now not anything to do with Logan. 

All they have said to me is that it's because it was put in in a stressed environment, so they've basically crammed it in and broken something which is amazing of them... :( 

How are you doing ally?


----------



## Scally

Pops- well done! So pleased you have managed it with nipple shields, and they are letting you out this morning! x

Sarah- u r bound to feel down about it, nothing to do with PND its not a nice situation to be in, not to mention painful. grrrrr to them just cramming it in, i honestly think in alot of these situations they dont think about the women and their recovery! hows the gorgeous logan? x

we are doing ok, i am so exhausted with the breastfeeding! last night she fed about every hr and didnt settle at all! yawn! i am thinking it could be the 3 week growth spurt?

kellie- hows oliver? is he still all stuffed up? x

time- where are you????? lol x

inoue- hope u r well and reimi x

lauryn- hope u and your girls are well x

i do apologise for the lack of capital letters i am feeding so just have one free hand! x


----------



## Sarahcake

I was warned that Logan would want to feed pretty much every hour at around 3 weeks If we were breast feeding, so it does sound like that's what you might be hitting now. My breast feeding support lady said it would last around 48 hours so try and get some rest whenever you can today :) x

Logan is great thank you :) our little cuddle monster! Seems to just want to settle on either me or Neil and give him a chance and he will sit there for hours. I don't mind though as he's just too cute :)


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies :hi:.

Keep stalking to see Time's announcement, lol. Hope your doing alright sweetie <3

Im doing full combi feeding with Reimi. I offer her boob and she has a little go for 5-10 mins but thats no way enough so we then give her 2oz of formula. I was in tears when I told the mw yesterday and she gave me a hug and said "do you think im going to shout at you?! Its your baby, you do whats needed", I sooooo needed to hear that so im happy doing both. I only can use one breast through as the other one is badly damaged with blood blisters and scabs so my poor other boob is taking the brunt force. Still only having colostrum, really want milk to kick in so I can pump express and then use bottles exclusively.

Sarah, your such a trooper. Horrible to think they just handled you like a piece of meat and now your paying for it. Your doing a fab job and little Logan im sure is pleased to be around his possitive mummy. Keep it up gal :winkwink:

Pops, I tried nipple shields but Reimi hated it :(. The distance between my nipple and the end of the shild is huge (about 7mm) so shes unable to feed. What brand have you got? 

Bug hugs to Scally, Kellie, Lolly - hope your all doing ok :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Your doing so well Inoue, honestly you are. By offering Reimi the breast too, your still getting the stimulation needed to kick things into action with regards to the milk. If you keep doing what your doing I bet when your milk comes in, you'll be offering less and less formula after she's been on you until eventually she is dependant soley on the boob. The most important part is apparently the stimulation to keep things flowing, and your doing that with every feed you give her. So think of the formula more as a temporary solution to keep her hunger free :) 

Your midwife sounds lovely though, I was so scared of being told off for swapping to bottles with an expressed feed at night but mine took the same attitude as yours, it's your baby, as long as they are happy, the midwives are happy :) so yeah, keep doing what your doing lovely :) little Reimi is being fed and your doing wonders for your supply at the same time :) 

Thank you :) I'm trying my best for the little man. I get down every now and again but then I just look at him and I realise why I'm going through what I am. Totally worth it :) x


----------



## kellie_w

Wow so that's it, all our babies are safely here! Congratulations time, can't wait to see your update and birth story!

So do we have to move again?! X


----------



## Scally

Hey kellie! I will pm Wobbles about moving thread or might have to start another one? Be nice to start a new one and on the first page we could have when our babies were born and how much they weighed? 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Ohhhh I like the idea of that, will be sad to see this thread go though! 

Have you been to hearts delight with izzy to see Santa yet? My parents tried to go yesterday and said you couldn't park and the queue was right round the whole place!

Hello mummies, hope you and babies are all ok xxx


----------



## Scally

We went up to hearts delight this morning, didnt see Father christmas, the queue wasnt too bad this morning, it was about half an hour before he started and there was only a few people in it- thats madness that the queue was so big yesterday and no parking!

It will be sad to see this one go, its now 285 pages! thats crazy!!!!!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :hi: everything's going well here, not much to update really! Just about to take Millie to the weekend MW clinic for her 5 day check and weigh. Hope everyone's doing well and having a lovely weekend :flower:

Congrats time, saw your pic & update on FB and she's so beautiful :) x


----------



## pops23

I don't think I'm friends with time on fb, she had her baby? Xx


----------



## pops23

Ps had a rough night last night, first one at
Home and Flynn fed from 12.30-5 then wouldn't sleep in his crib so fell asleep on lees chest in bed, who then fell asleep which isn't ideal I know :-(

He just wouldn't settle in his cot and now I'm exhausted, seriously need sleep catch up xx


----------



## Inoue

Time has had her baby?! Congrats hun!! :happydance:

Pops, were REALLY suffering at night :cry:. Reimi is a night owl and stays awake and screams for hours on end. She kicked up at 10:30pm last night and it carried on till 4:30pm. I ended up with Reimi layed next to me in bed and we both fell asleep. When I woke up an hour later, I was mortified that I co-slept with her due to the dangers but I was so tired and shes only content if shes in mine or Marcs arms :(. 

My boobs feel like canon balls although im still only getting colostrum from one and the other is mia due to the damage. The only relief is to put hot wet flannels on them, I can see me being full formula by the end if the week unless my main milk comes in very soon :nope:

Hope everyone elce is doing ok with your little newborns, I never thought it would be as demanding as this...

Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooops I thought she'd posted in here already, sorry time! I hope she doesn't mind me blabbing, but I think baby arrived yesterday or possibly the day before. She's absolutely beautiful :)

Hopefully your babies will settle down a little more at night, but newborns do tend to be little night owls. Millie sleeps constantly all day and is more awake and alert at night. Try napping throughout the day to see you through the first few weeks. I got a 2hr nap in yesterday afternoon and last night wasn't half as bad as the night before. I got a lie in until 10.30 today too so I feel good now.

Just been for Millie's 5 day check and she's now 7lb 13oz so gained an oz since birth :yipee: I'm very pleased with that. The MW was happy with everything else and saw us feed and signed that feeding was going well. She had her newborn heel prick spot tests and screamed throughout bless her :( have to go back on Saturday and then we'll be discharged from MW care and on to the HV's.


----------



## Scally

pops- Sounds like is having a growth spurt, they tend to do them day 2, 10 days and 3 weeks- we are in the middle of the 3 week one now. Poppy has nights like that too and i tend to bring her into bed now otherwise none of us get sleep x

inoue- dont worry about co-sleeping, honestly sometimes its the only way to get sleep, i do it with poppy but not dave as he isnt as aware of her and tends to move around alot. try to sleep in the day, it wont last too long. As for your boobs, they sound so painful, it does sound like your milk is coming in. The mia one have u tried pumping from it with shields? i did that with my right one when the nipple was shredded and bleeding and it kept the milk going until i could put Poppy back on it. It is so demanding, newborns are very hard, but just keep thinking its such a small phase it will pass xx

Lauryn- Thats fantastic about Millie having gained an oz since birth, well done u! awww bless her with the heel prick tests, poppy screamed for those! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Massive congrats to time :) she is absolutely gorgeous! Looking forward to her post on here :) 

I'm torn on what to do about the thread! 285 pages is crazy! Has got me through the latter half of my pregnancy tbh, would be a bit sad to see it go, however it would indeed be really nice to have the first post as info about our new babies! Still can't believe we're all sat here now with our little ones when we were all waiting for the 20 week scan when we first met! 

Sorry to hear that your little ones are causing sleepless nights :( Logan is asleep pretty much all day, and was pretty bad to begin with at night but as the days have gone by he's gotten better at sleeping at night, and goes 4 hours between feeds now. Hopefully things get a easier for you very soon. In the meantime try and get naps during the day, even if its just half hour power naps you will feel more human for it. 

Sounds like Millie is doing brilliantly!! The heel prick test broke my heart :( Logan screamed throughout! What am I gonna be like hen it's time for his jabs?! Lol weight gain is fantastic though, well done you, clearly doing something right eh :) x


----------



## time

Hello everybody!! Thanks so much for the lovely messages, so sorry it's taken so long to write anything on here I've been pretty delirious to be honest and wanted to update properly. Because I had the 2 nights of no sleep last week wed and Thurs and then went into labour fri I had no sleep until lastnight so it has been mad. So here's my labour story, sorry it's so long! I went to the midwifes fri am and she gave me a sweep, I was 2cm. I had no more show or pains etc after so I just went back to work. Then fri evening the contractions started again, 10 mins apart but by about 6pm they were 5 mins apart and so regular so I called labour and delivery.. They said if I was coping well at home to stay until they were more painful or 3/4 mins apart as I only live 3 mins away. I just sat bouncing on my ball and breathing through them and thought I'll stay here as long as I can but then it got to 10pm and they were no stronger and still 5 mins apart so I wanted to know how dilated I was etc.. So headed up. I was checked and was 2cm. I almost cried as I was 2cm that morning at midwifes, and had had hours of strong contractions. She did another sweep and sent me home (11.30pm) I got home and had another few hours of 5 min apart contractions that I presumed were still getting me nowhere, so got in the bath took some paracetamol and the second I got out I was hit by much worse pain. They were coming 3 mins apart lasting a minute so I got dressed and we headed straight back up to hospital. It was now about 4am, and there were record numbers of women in that night (10 babies were born when normally 4/5) so I was put in an examination room rather than a delivery one. There was noone free to bring me any pain relief/check me as they were so busy that I was just in there hours but my contractions were getting no stronger and because I was coping so well I didn't kick up a massive fuss. At 8.30 am the shift swap happened and my new midwife came to check on me.. My contractions were still 3 mins apart but no stronger but I was horrified when she said I was only 4cm still. I was terrified as if this was only 4 there was no way I could cope all the way to 10. Anyway to cut a long story short this is where things got mad.. While checking me she accidentally broke my waters.. And within 2 minutes (she was still in the room) I had an agonising twist in my back and the urge to push came from nowhere. I screamed out and said I need an epidural NOW, I think because I'd been so calm and quiet until then she was a bit worried so came over to look what was going on and screamed to my husband to pull the emergency buzzer.. The baby was coming now. Within 2 minutes of my water breaking I got to 10cm from 4 and baby had also turned back to back so I was in absolute agony and had had no pain relief yet bar 2 paracetamol! Loads of midwifes ran in and one dragged a portable gas and air machine (I was still in the examination room haha had not even been placed in a delivery suite) so after about 5 pushes with gas and air in between baby was born at 9.07 am on saturday. I had a very small tear which didn't need stitches as she put her hand up to her face on her way out! Baby wren isabelle weighed 7lb 7 and I am madly in love!!! Cannot believe she is finally here.. I would have been in for induction today! Although it was painful I feel so lucky that the birth was so easy and quick and that I'm recovering so well.

I came home sat night as rob didn't want to spend the night away from us, as well as there being Sooo many people in the hospital. 

I am stingy and sore down there but drinking lots of water and having baths with tea tree oil is really helping. This may sound silly but as for bleeding, is there an amount that's not enough? I know sarah you said yours was really heavy well I have hardly any and it's not like blood red so I'm worried there may be something stuck etc if that makes sense?!

Just having a quick read through all your posts, so sad reading your birth story pops bless you that must have been awful :( and Sarah you poor thing with the catheter really hope it's sorted ASAP and you can start returning to normal. Logan is worth it all I know but it doesn't make it any easier to deal with.
Hope baby millie is okay lauryn she is so gorgeous!!
Will have to add you inoue and also pops on Facebook!

Sorry a few more quick q's.. Any advice on what will help when I have my first bowel movement (sorry guys!!) but the midwife mentioned it can be painful so don't want tonnes scared to go as I'm already sore. Also how long after birth did you head out and about? I feel housebound right now I'm so achey!

Moving the thread would be nice or starting again! How exciting :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow time that's pretty impressive!! Well done you on handling it so well :hugs: Millie was back to back too, but from very early on so i got chance to get an epi! I'm glad it all happened quickly for you so you didn't have to suffer too long. Wren is absolutely perfect, you should be very very proud!

As for bleeding, as long as it's not too heavy then that's absolutely fine. I only has around 1-2 days of ''heavy'' bleeding and it's barely there now. It should die down to a brownish/clear discharge colour too so sounds like you're doing just fine :thumbup:

I have only been for 1 BM since last tuesday but I got some lactulose from my doctors to help soften things up :haha: taking some more regularly now to try get myself to go a bit more. Maybe ask your MW or GP for some? If not, eat lots of fibre and drink prune juice.

You can start taking her out straight away it's up to you. We went for a little walk to test out our double buggy on our first proper day home, have been food shopping and also had to go out to the clinic at hospital too so that's 3 trips altogether. Might go out a bit more this week too x


----------



## time

Aww thanks lauryn, really put my mind at ease.
I have some dulcoease or something which is meant to help so may take one of those and just keep up the water intake to try help.

And I may venture out in a couple more days I want to test the pram out!! Feeling much better already and they do say walking is really good for recovering quicker.


----------



## Sarahcake

Omg time! I can't believe how fast that all happened! So glad it was fast though, especially as you were doing it all on paracetamol! Your amazing, well done you :) 

As go the bleeding, i don't know if there is such s think as too little, I think the less you have the betterin the eyes of the midwives and drs but you should be seeing the midwife a few times over the coming days/ weeks so if you get worried then defo ask :) 

I didn't manage to go for a no 2 till about 4 days after, it was uncomfortable but not painful and that's with stitches so hopefully you should be ok once you manage to go. If the Dulcoease doesn't work, defo go see about lactulose - that stuff is fair potent! 

Congrats again chick, she is beautiful :) x


----------



## Scally

Congratulations Time- glad it was a quick one for you, and no stitches! 

I know mine is a different situation because of c section but i have had very light bleeding since getting out of hospital, still have it but its hardly anything. As for BM ouchy! I went a few days after and it was not pleasant but has got easier each time. 
Same with going out and about, our first trip out was day 5, and it almost killed me, but each trip out has been easier, and now i get cabin fever if i stay in! (mind you thats because my 3 year old starts climbing the walls if she doesnt go out!)

Hey Sarah and Lauryn!

The HV came today and Poppy has put on 7oz this week- she finally made up her birth weight and an extra 6oz! woohoo! She now weighs 7lb 8oz. She definitely looks like she's filled out!

x


----------



## kellie_w

Wow time, your birth was amazing! Huge congratulations, especially doing a back to back labour on just gas and air. Wren is such a lovely name, very unusual and pretty! I'm so glad things went so well for you, especially after waiting so long! Your bleeding sounds normal to me, mine completely stopped by 10 days, I only had a few days of red blood before it went brownish. Definitely go for some kind of laxative, whatever you do dont get constipated! Also, it can help if you just fold a wad of tissue and hold against you when you go, that helped ease the pain for me when I first went. 

Has anyone thought about contraception yet? I'm so nervous about getting pregnant again, cant get in to my doctors for 3 weeks so being very very careful but not sure what to go for this time. Pretty much set on no more children so thinking depo again but not sure!

May be a bit tmi, but I really need some advice. I found a lump last night on like the inside lip of 'down there' it's black, raised and the size of a mole. A quick Google scared the life out of me as cancer was the first thing that came up but then I saw about how you can get blood blisters if you have a fast labour. Has anyone else heard of this? 

Hope you are all ok, lots of love to all babies!! X


----------



## kellie_w

Wow time, your birth was amazing! Huge congratulations, especially doing a back to back labour on just gas and air. Wren is such a lovely name, very unusual and pretty! I'm so glad things went so well for you, especially after waiting so long! Your bleeding sounds normal to me, mine completely stopped by 10 days, I only had a few days of red blood before it went brownish. Definitely go for some kind of laxative, whatever you do dont get constipated! Also, it can help if you just fold a wad of tissue and hold against you when you go, that helped ease the pain for me when I first went. 

Has anyone thought about contraception yet? I'm so nervous about getting pregnant again, cant get in to my doctors for 3 weeks so being very very careful but not sure what to go for this time. Pretty much set on no more children so thinking depo again but not sure!

May be a bit tmi, but I really need some advice. I found a lump last night on like the inside lip of 'down there' it's black, raised and the size of a mole. A quick Google scared the life out of me as cancer was the first thing that came up but then I saw about how you can get blood blisters if you have a fast labour. Has anyone else heard of this? 

Hope you are all ok, lots of love to all babies!! X


----------



## pops23

Ladies sorry I have been Mia, the days just seem to be flying by and I'm so exhausted as Flynn doesn't like to sleep at night! I'm exhausted, hoping things will get better in terms of night time feeding and sleeping 

Time wow well done you! Add me on fb tori Rubin, need to see pics! 

Xxx


----------



## Scally

pops- i hope things get a little easier for u soon xx

kellie- not sure about your lump, i'd say go and check it out with your doc, but u cant get in for 3 weeks! how mad is that?! Contraception for us at the moment is a 3 year old and newborn baby! haha! I think i am going to go back on the pill again, mind u i cant do the combination pill breastfeeding so will do the mini one- definitely do not want anymore children!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow Kellie, are you DTD already!? I salute you :rofl: f*ck that, he can wait a good few weeks before he gets near me hahaha!! I will be getting the coil fitted again I think. Definitely no more for me - OH doesn't want anymore kids, and I do but not for a long while yet but the coil lasts 10 years so I'll have a bit of time to persuade him if neccesary ;) not sure about the lump hun, is it painful?

That's fab news about Poppy's weight gain Ally :yipee: bless her, she's so little still!


----------



## Sarahcake

Lol I don't think I have a hope in hell of Neil wanting to come anywhere near me at the moment with stitches and catheter in situ! Not too sure what to do contraception wise though, I never used any before (besides condoms) well not since the implant that I ha removed a few years back, had an allergic reaction to it. Got the health visitor here tommorrow who will likely want to speak to me about it. I think Logan is my only baby, after the birth and all the complications afterwards, sod doing that again lol. I don't think Neil would want more either, he was pretty effected by what he saw happen, think he would be petrified of it all happening again. 

Kellie, are you due to see your midwife at all soon? Would point it out to her if so or failing that pop to the drs. It's not something I've heard of tbh, but don't worry, I'm sure it's nothing serious :) probably a blood blister or a little cyst or something. No doubt easy to get rid of :)


----------



## kellie_w

I don't think I can trust myself on the pill ally, I'm too forgetful! In the past, getting pregnant would be fine, now it's a definite no no no, this baby making factory is now closed forever! I'm too old for these sleepless nights! What happened with was it your sister in law with the missing coil? Did she need surgery?

Lauryn, did you have the mirena coil? I didn't realise it lasts 10 years, I may go for that I think. Better than going for injections every 3 months. We dtd 9 days after birth, its so nice to be back to normal! The lump doesn't hurt, I think I'll get it checked at my 6 week checkup (or is it 8 weeks?!)


----------



## Sarahcake

9 days after birth! I'm actually impressed, and slightly jealous lol Neil didn't want to know whilst I was pregnant, have only dtd once since conception as he found it wierd so I'm feeling a little deprived haha! 

I'm stuck with contraception really :S I'm sooooo so damn forgetful with taking meds it's not even funny, if I forgot the pill and got pregnant, I think I would cry right now lol I'm done with babies unless I can be garenteed a c section with a spinal block that bloody works lol I can't have the coil as I tried to have one fitted before my implant and they just couldn't fit it for some reason and it hurt like feck, and in allergic to the implant lol 

There's always one awkward one eh, it's usually me too.


----------



## ttc_lolly

9 days :shock: wow!!! I had the copper coil previously but think I'll go for the mirena this time. That may expire earlier than the copper, maybe after 5yrs I'm not 100% but it's still pretty long!


----------



## time

Oh god guys I doubt I'll be dtd for quite a few weeks! I don't even want to look down there I just feel sore haha. Anyone else ever have haemoroids after birth? I have one that I just noticed and it's getting uncomfortable.. What's the best way to get rid of them?! I have some cream but it's not prescription so don't know if it'll help.

Think I'll be going on the pill..Only ever used condoms before but I don't think we want any more bambinos especially not any time soon. My mum had the coil and got pregnant with my brother and almost lost him when they removed it so I've always been a little put off having that.


----------



## Sarahcake

5 years is definitely better than dragging yourself to the drs to be jabbed in the butt cheek every 3 months or remember to take the pill every day.


----------



## kellie_w

All I ever hear about the implant is bad things, I dont actually think I have ever known anyone who has said a single positive thing so tats out for me!

Time, I posted about hemorrhoids last week. I have a couple, they are the size of grapes after I go to the toilet and were bleeding and incredibly sore. Nothing worked on them, be very aware of germaloids, stings like hell and irritates badly. My doctor prescribed me some amazing cream, it numbs completely, called proctosydol which is safe also if breastfeeding. Also drink plenty and take some laxative, constipation makes yhem worse. I had surgery 5 years ago on piles and anal polyps, was not pleasant!


----------



## kellie_w

All I ever hear about the implant is bad things, I dont actually think I have ever known anyone who has said a single positive thing so tats out for me!

Time, I posted about hemorrhoids last week. I have a couple, they are the size of grapes after I go to the toilet and were bleeding and incredibly sore. Nothing worked on them, be very aware of germaloids, stings like hell and irritates badly. My doctor prescribed me some amazing cream, it numbs completely, called proctosydol which is safe also if breastfeeding. Also drink plenty and take some laxative, constipation makes yhem worse. I had surgery 5 years ago on piles and anal polyps, was not pleasant!


----------



## Scally

kellie- they tried surgery when she was in last, now on thurs she is having keyhole surgery but has been warned it could be a hysterectomy (sp?) as its actually gone through the back wall of her womb. the whole thing makes me shudder!

u seem to be the only one DTD, i am sure Dave would love to but no chance!!!!!

sarah- i never wanted another one after izzy, for 2 yrs she was going to be an only child, and then i got broody and decided i would only have another with a scheduled c section! hows it all going with the catheter and everything? hows logan?

Lauryn- hows millie? is amber loving being a big sister? i am so happy with poppy's weight, she is still so diddy, 3 weeks old and still smaller than izzy when she was born!

time- hey, hows u? hows the gorgeous wren? 

pops- hope all is good with u x

inoue- hope u r doing ok x


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ally :) I suppose one day I may change my mind but I definately do not want an induction again, or a vaginal birth for that matter. Catheter is getting a bit sore now tbh :( really hoping it can come out on Thursday and stay out, don't want this back for another week but then it's better than not being able to pee at all I guess. Want to feel normal now though and just get on with things! 

Have the midwife this morning - they won't sign me off until the catheter is out, then health visitor this afternoon (yay). She was meant to be here yesterday between half 1 and half 2 but it got to half 3 and we had to be out, typically she turns up as we're headed out. 

Logan is doing ok I think, think he's going through a little growth spurt or something ATM, he seems hungry all the time and he just won't settle anywhere until he's been held by us until he falls asleep. He's going 4 hours between feeds at night though and were having to wake him to give him those so I guess it's not all bad. Got him registered yesterday so he is an official little person now :) 

How is Izzy getting along with Poppy? Hope they are getting on well. Poppy weight gain is brilliant :) apparently they start to gain really quickly once they start putting on the weight so she will likely not stay little for long now!


----------



## time

Thanks Kellie!! It's called anusol the cream I have which helps the feeling but it's not making them go down or anything. 
I'm drinking tonnes of water and stool softeners and eating plenty of fruit so maybe they will just take time.


----------



## time

Hey ally baby wren is totally amazing thankyou! She's very restless on a night time and wakes herself up twitching or moving her arms and then needs cuddling back to sleep! 

Poppy is so tiny!! Such a cutie and that weight gain is amazing. Bet all her clothes are swamping her at the moment! 

When do you find out if the catheter can come out sarah? Really keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies! Any one else having terrible nights with their babies? Flynn fed on and off from 7pm to 4am last night and just wouldn't settle, even though we're co-sleeping. Everyone keeps saying sleep in the day but he's not sleeping long enough for me to go to sleep! He's very restless, bless him

Any advice? Xx


----------



## time

Wren's very restless too pops I'm struggling to get any sleep at all! Would love any advice from the other ladies x


----------



## Scally

poppy is really restless too pops, she fed from 11-4am ish last night, i am thinking its all part of the 3 week growth spurt. i am like a zombie most days!

time- she is so diddy, she has actually started to fill her clothes a little more!

sarah- good luck with your hv, hope shes not too much of a bitch, grrrrrrrrr. i do hope your catheter comes out thurs, and u can pee normally again!

izzy is great with poppy, she helps with nappy changes, baths, sings to her when she cries- i usually get a commentary when poppy is crying, like "mummy she is hungry again and wants your milk"!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww that's so cute with the commentary! I suspect that it wears thin on you after a bit but it's nice that izzy wants to be involved :) 

I'm stunned that I'm going to write this, but health visitor visit was actually really positive! It's like she's had a personality transplant since I last saw her, she was bloody lovely! I must have caught her on a bad day previously :S

She noticed the tidying we have done and said that it looks great, said that Logan is doing really well, he's 9lbs half an ounce now so gaining weight back and was pleased at how well I'm coping after having a bit of a tough time with birth. She said she's gonna keep an eye because I have no family to support me up here but she has no concerns and doesn't want to see me until the new year now. But yeah, odd as she was really lovely this time. 

Thanks for the well wishes regarding my catheter ladies :) I have a second trial without catheter on Thursday from 9am onwards so hopefully, fingers crossed, I can come home from that appointment minus this bloody pee bag! Would be nice! 

As for sleeping, I think I must have a lazy boy as he spends most the day asleep and only wakes for feeds at night. Really hope your babas settle down soon, tiredness is not pleasant :( x


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies! Your all keeping busy with our newborns - how cute! :cloud9:

Pops, Reimi is horrendous at night. Its really becoming a pain now. I had enough by 10pm last night and Marc went downstairs with her, I woke up at 5am so he will still sat holding her. Poor guy is knackered now and I know its my turn to do it tonight :cry:. I dont think there is a 'solution', its just one of those things they have to grow out of, hopefully by 5-7 weeks (although that sounds like a bloody long time when your at deaths door already). Try and find comfort that your not alone, it will get better at some point, it has too.

Im also v sore down there, I didnt tear but im sure I have internal lip grazes that are causing my discomfort, it hurts to have pads on so not a great time atm. I finally have my milk come in on one boob so Reimi bit better at feeding although were still on formula. Off to get Reimi registered this Thursday to make her all official :)

Will catch up on all posts after tea ;)

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Millie is much more awake at nights and this is when she prefers to feed too, it's just a newborn stage ladies and will settle down :hugs: 

time, get your GP to prescribe you some anusol :thumbup: the lactulose will come in handy too!


----------



## kellie_w

:shock: oh my god ally, that's horrendous! Does she already have children? If not, that's absolutely devastating :nope: that must be incredibly rare for that to happen, enough to put me off now. Definately the depo for me! 

How cute is izzy with poppy! You need to put some pictures on Facebook, would love to see how much poppy has changed 

That's brilliant about the health visitor Sarah, you must have had her on a off day for sure. Great news she won't be poking around and that she is happy with everything, she can obviously see what a amazing mummy you are. Hoping so much you get the catheter out, will have my fingers crossed for you Thursday. Seems Logan is the most settled out of all our babies! Oliver doesn't do the continuous feeding, he has just been very difficult to settle once he is fed. I can't imagine feeding most of the night! Is it just the breastfeed babies that are like this? I wish I knew a solution to help, but there is none! Just keep telling yourself its not forever!

Ally, We changed to mam bottles, I thought doctor browns were good, but the mam ones are amazing! What a difference since last night when we tried the first one, had a more settled night and today has been great. A much more relaxed baby with Harley any crying :happydance: Just Luke now who was up most of the night with his multiple illnesses.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I don't think it's just BF babies, Amber was FF and she was bad at night times too at first. It's just hit & miss! I'm ok with it though, I am getting enough rest and as long as Millie is gaining weight and happy then that's all that matters :)

Amber is really good with Millie, she doesn't pay much attention to her but likes to come over and give her a random kiss or head stroke :cloud9: she likes to help with nappy changes too and ''sings'' to Millie when she cries! Too cute!


----------



## kellie_w

Aww bless amber! How cute! 

Wish I could say the same, Luke either pulls Oliver's hair or fingers, gives him the occasional shake or hits him round the head with a toblerone... The nicest thing he has done is ram a dummy in ollies mouth. Maybe it's a boy thing?!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no!! I'd say boys are a lot more heavy handed so maybe that's why!? Amber loves dolls and pretending to take care of her little animal toys etc so I think she just sees Millie as one of them!


----------



## time

Aww millie and amber sound adorable together! Kellie I think luke being so rough must be a boy thing, my brother is 2years older than me and apparently used to pull my hair throw things at me all sorts!! Girls seem to treat babies like their dollys haha! I'm sure he will come round to him and they will be the best of friends.

Slept Sooo much better lastnight, wren only woke twice to be fed and changed. I think it may just be coincidence but what we did was put a hot water bottle in her moses basket 10 mins before bedtime so it was warm for putting her in, then we kept it upstairs and put it in her moses basket while we changed/fed her so again when she was settled back down it was warm and cosy. May have just been coincidence but she slept like a log and didn't keep waking herself up by moving and twitching around. Thought I would mention it incase some of you want to try may be worth a go!!


----------



## Scally

Sarah- so pleased your HV was much better, she must have been having a very bad day last time, i think you are doing amazingly well Sarah considering your recovery has been so horrendous! x

Inoue- how was your night? Sorry to hear you are sore down there. Yay for your milk coming in though, hows the other boob doing? x

Kellie- thats fantastic about the bottles, glad Oliver is doing so much better on them. Luckily my sister has 3 children and didnt want anymore, but its still upsetting for her i think as the option of children will be taken away from her. 
Oh dear about Luke and his brotherly love for Oliver! lol. I expect they'll have a lovely relationship as they get older and Oliver becomes more of a play friend, it must be a boy thing! x

Lauryn- lovely to hear that Amber is so good with Millie, thats very cute! x

Time- we tried that with the hot water bottle, and sticking her blanket in bed with us whilst she feeds so its nice and snug, it did work but now we are on our third night of growth spurt so nothing is working at the moment apart from feeding her! x

I really dont mind feeding her constantly but this 3 week one is hard, this is the third day and night now, my boobs are so sore, and i am like a zombie! I co slept with her last night, didnt even really attempt to put her back in her moses basket as she didnt settle enough to do it. 

We have woken up to alot of snow, which is very exciting! Hopefully we'll be going to see father christmas later, it seems alot more christmassy in the snow! 

x


----------



## pops23

Hi guys! 

Glad to hear wren slept well last night time, we've tried the hot water bottle but it doesn't seem to work so well for Flynn, however 3rd night of co sleeping went great last night, Flynn fed at 12 and 4 then woke at 7 and lee gave him a bottle if expressed so I could have some more sleep! It was so lovely snuggling with him but think I watched him more than I slept!

Ally sorry to hear Poppy's growth spurt party is still ongoing! Honestly how do you ladies with toddlers cope? I'm so impressed? Are you more used to the lack of sleep? Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well Amber's STTN since 4 months old so I have no idea how I'm managing :rofl: I suppose it just has to be done and I am loving bf'ing so it's all worth it. I can't wait for night feeds to be a thing of the past but I don't want to wish away these newborn/tiny baby stages because I know they pass far too quickly enough anyway without doing that!

Glad you had a better night with Flynn :) I have a couple of friends who co-sleep and they have much better rested babies and themselves for it.


----------



## pops23

I'm loving BFing too, I'm expressing as well so daddy can feed him too and can take bottles out in case BFing isn't possible 

I must say that I love sleeping with him at night, he's so gorgeous and snuggly  xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

It seems like Logan is going through a bit of a growth spurt as he's been hungry every couple of hours instead of the 4 hours he had been going between bottles. He's really grumpy at the moment bless him, spent most of last night screaming :( 

When your co sleeping pops, what bedding are you using? I know that quilts are a no no as well as pillows. Logan seems to just want me nearby for comfort so am thinking about bringing him into bed with us for a couple of nights but I'm worried about getting too cold as its like 16 degrees at night in our room - even with the radiators on. 

Sat at my second trial without catheter and it looks like the bloody thing is gonna be going back in for another week :( you get 3 pee's followed by a bladder scan after each then they make a decision as to weather to put it back in or not. 

Managed to pass 350mls for the first attempt...but I'm still 250mls in retention :( really don't want the catheter back :(


----------



## Inoue

Fingers crossed you dont need another catheter Sarah :(. Your having a hard time with this aint ya :hugs:. 

Glad everyone seems to be sleeping better, still pretty crappy for me but dvds are keeping me entertained. Ive been bathing my downstairs with warm salt water and it seems to be healing a litte each day, much relief. Cant believe Reimi was a week old y'day, sometimes it seems like ive had her alot longer :)

On a side note, Reimi hasnt pooped in about 36hours. Shes doing plenty of wee's and drinking milk like normal but no poopey :(. Can this be normal at this stage? Xx


----------



## Scally

Sarah- i really hope the catheter stays out for you, seriously i have my fingers crossed for you! When i sleep with poppy, she has her sleeping bag on, and i put on my dressing gown on and cover my legs with the duvet but never have it up higher than my waist as she is low down on my boob. Not sure if this is the right way to do it, i am so worried about the duvet, i sometimes get a little chilly! Was it Time that was recommended a way to sleep by the MW?
Awww bless Logan with his growth spurt, hungry little munchkin xx

Inoue- sorry dont know about the poop but might be worth a call to your hv just to ask seeing as she is so little. Glad downstairs is getting a little better! I cant believe how fast the time is going, Dave had 3 and a half weeks off work and when she was first 
born it seemed ages away but he's gone back and our little munchkin is that old already! 

I seriously started cracking up yesterday with the lack of sleep, i couldnt string a sentence together and i was trying to text a friend and couldnt work out how to spell, i had a splitting headache and blurred vision! Think it was a mix of tiredness and a crappy amount of water compared to how much i had been nursing! Luckily last night, she settled between each feed, so even though the feeds were an hour apart it was great being able to settle! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

I can't believe that little Poppy is closing in on being a month old! It really is true when people say that they don't stay little for long eh! 

The sleep deprivation sounds bloody awful :( I can't imagine how tired you must be right now, I'm guessing she isn't going long between feeds at the moment? Hopefully she settles down and let's you get some shut eye! I don't know how you ladies with more than 1 do it to be honest! 

I was actually thinking of putting him in a sleeping bag and wearing my dressing gown, maybe putting a cellular blanket over my legs if I'm too cold. Think I may have an experiment this evening if Logan is still a little grumbly bum! 

About to go for my second pee and bladder scan...hopefully I can empty myself this time. Got to be honest though, I'm not too hopeful that ill be going home without it today :(


----------



## pops23

I have the duvet over my bottom half and wear an open night shirt so that I can feed him, he wears a Vest and sleep suit and u have a cellular blanket over him, my body heat keeps him warm, haven't used the gro bag yet, is it too early? When are they recommended for?

I use pillows but shove them right under my head with my hand under them so I can stop them slipping and we've been sleeping like this for 4 nights now. He tends to sleep on his side into my boob but I make sure his arm is under Neath him so he could roll onto this back but not onto his front

Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww that sounds so cuddly and cozy :) thanks a lot chick, think ill give it a go this evening and see how it works out for us.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh I hope you don't have to have it in for another week Sarah :hugs:

Not 100% sure Inoue, maybe speak to a MW or HV? It might be the formula making her a bit constipated but I'm not sure how long her not pooing would be a worry x


----------



## Sarahcake

Gutted :( I failed the trial again. Am 450mls in retention. My choices were have another catheter fitted and come back in a week, doing this all over again and be shown how to self catheterise, or cut out the week of the Foley catheter and be taught to self catheterise. I've gone for the latter option. It's easy enough but it hurts and I have to do it 4 times a day :( feeling a little bit shit right now it has to be said :( 

Hope all you ladies are having a better day than me. 

Inoue, has Reimi been poop yet? If not, I would probably give your health visitor or midwife - depending on who your dealing with, a ring and ask. No idea how long between poops becomes an issue :( hope she is ok x


----------



## kellie_w

Oh Sarah, I'm so disappointed for you, how absolute rubbish :( how long will the self catherising go on for? I'm so sorry things haven't improved.

Inoue, my health visitor said that the maximum they can go without pooing is 10 days. Sounds a bit long to me, but that's what he said! You wait, you will probably get a Logan style poo anytime now!


----------



## Sarahcake

Lmao you saw that then Kellie? I told Neil not to put it on Facebook but he's got a sick sense if humour and did it anyways! My god...that poop! 

Will have to continue the self catheterising until my urethra isn't swollen anymore which could take months apparently :( bleh, shit day!

How are things with you? Is luke feeling any better yet?


----------



## kellie_w

Luke is so much better thanks, back to his usual naughty cheeky self! He still is coughing and wheezing but hope today will see a improvement when he eventually gets up!

Last night was hell. I am so finding things hard with Oliver's feeding. We had a good day with the mam bottles, and the decline since has been unreal. He has cried and cried for the past few days, feeding is taking ages, and yesterday and last night it's started with only taking half a oz then arching his back, shaking his head and then absolutely screaming. If I lay him down, he near enough stops breathing from screaming so hard. He gets hiccups after every feed which upsets him more and has started sneezing loads, all a sign of silent reflux :( he cried from 1-5.30 and really seems like he is in agony. he will only stop crying and sleep if laid on his belly on my chest but upright. I'm going to try comfort milk I think, and speak to my hv as he called yesterday. Now the guilt of stopping expressing is even worse :(


----------



## Scally

awwww sarah so sorry to hear about u having to do that, huge hugs, hopefully it wont be for long. i know it sounds wierd but could arnica tablets help? could speed up the healing process? 

awwww kellie that souns horrendous, it must be awful seeing him in so much pain- let us know what the hv says or maybe get him an app with the doc? huge hugs to u too x


----------



## kellie_w

Luke is so much better thanks, back to his usual naughty cheeky self! He still is coughing and wheezing but hope today will see a improvement when he eventually gets up!

Last night was hell. I am so finding things hard with Oliver's feeding. We had a good day with the mam bottles, and the decline since has been unreal. He has cried and cried for the past few days, feeding is taking ages, and yesterday and last night it's started with only taking half a oz then arching his back, shaking his head and then absolutely screaming. If I lay him down, he near enough stops breathing from screaming so hard. He gets hiccups after every feed which upsets him more and has started sneezing loads, all a sign of silent reflux :( he cried from 1-5.30 and really seems like he is in agony. he will only stop crying and sleep if laid on his belly on my chest but upright. I'm going to try comfort milk I think, and speak to my hv as he called yesterday. Now the guilt of stopping expressing is even worse :(


----------



## kellie_w

Or maybe it's just colic as this bottle going down fine. Erg parenting is hard!


----------



## Sarahcake

I don't know much about reflux but I was told to look out for the back arching as it is a sign as is the wanting to sleep upright. May be worth a trip to the drs if it carrys on lovely, or the health visitor. 

Having some feeding issues myself ATM, Logan seems constantly hungry. He's getting 4oz every 3-4 hours but he's only been fed 2 hours ago now and he's screaming for more food. Just tried to give him a cuddle and he latched into my nose and began furiously sucking! Do I up his feeds. Make him wait or just give him another feed now?! I'm so confused lol


----------



## Scally

It is so hard to tell isnt it Kellie- this parenting malarky is so hard sometimes, you just want to do whats best for them but its difficult to know what that is! Do not feel guilty about giving up the expressing at all, god knows how u found time to do it for as long as u did! 

Sarah- Looks like Logan has hit a growth spurt- i have heard that whatever milk they dont need they will bring back up so you cant overfeed. If he is sucking your nose etc i would give a bit more until he is satisfied x


----------



## Inoue

Kellie, your night sounds horrible :(. Its horrible to see your LO in pain. See what the hv says, could be colic by how things sound. Hope things improve soon, keep giving him cuddles :hugs:

Sarah, bless you with the bladder issues, doesnt seem to be getting better does it :nope:. I hope you can at least get comfortable now without catheter in, what happens if this continues? Surgery? If LO is still rooting then I would personally feed again. Reimi does it to me and tries to suck my arm so I end up demand feeding Xx

I uped Reimi's BF yesterday (with much pain to my one boob) and she pooed 6 times over night! One very happy but gagging mummy here :happydance:. She still isnt sleeping on a night at all but theres good tv on later night so im ok ;). Just got all my pictures printed off by photobox so now arranging them in my baby album, very cute! 

Hope everyone elce is doing ok. Big hugs to Scally, Time, Lolly & pops xxx


----------



## Scally

Thats fantastic Inoue! Well done u!!!! Hows your boob feeling today? Lots of poos is a great sign, well done, but they are very yucky! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh Kellie I'm so sorry hun :hugs: no advice as I've never dealt with colic or reflux but speak to your HV and see what they suggest.

Sarah, just continue to feed on demand. You could speak to your HV about changing him on to hungry baby milk.

Inoue, great news :yipee: How's the other boob doing?

Ally, pops and time hope you're all well? We are doing well here :) moving in 12 days time so just stressing out over that :wacko: but Millie and Amber are all good.


----------



## Inoue

Boob (which in feeding on) is fully healed, no more bruising. The other one still in poor condition but its looking alot better than before, think more skin is now forming over nip as scab is peeling off sick:). Told mw and she was happy I was still going with BF even with the disadvantage of only having one boob to rely on but im happy to use formula to top her up :). I was ecstatic when Reimi pooped, was so funny, think I scared her with how I was acting :haha:.

Best of luck with the move Lolly, that will be fun with two kiddywinks! Xx


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies!

Glad to hear Luke is on mend Kellie and hope feeding with Oliver improves! Sarah sounds like Logan is having a growth spurt, I'd say deffo feed on demand.

Lauryn, rather you than me, good luck!! 

Inoue great news on the poos, he he! Flynn screams blue lieder every single nappy change, tears at my heart :-( so every poo is so stressful!

Ally an time lots of love to you both 

All good here, last night gave bottle of expressed milk so knew Flynn was getting a really good feed in the hopes that he would go down as so full. Gave this at 12, gave up trying to get him to sleep in Moses basket at 1.30, put him on my boob and we slept till feed at 4 then 7. Bloody uncomfortable tbh as have to sleep round him and am scared to move incase he wakes up but at least I get some sleep!

Took him out tonight into the village where we lived, was so strange being out and about as a family, loved it

Midwife came today for final visit, Flynn has out on 200g in 3 days! Little fatty, but they Sao he's thriving which is great

Now all we need is some decent sleep and all would be amazing! Xxx


----------



## Scally

Hey, how is everyone doing?

I saw the photos of your evening out pops, it looked lovely! And yay for Flynn thriving and putting on weight well! Poppy is the same as Flynn and screams the place down when she is having her bum changed and if she has to be totally changed god help anyones ears in the vicinity!

Is everyone getting a HV visit once a week? Like literally she comes in gets the scales out weighs and goes? 
We have another visit this afternoon, she will come to weigh her until she is 6 weeks old, then we will take her to be weighed at the local baby clinic, is that the same where you guys are?

How is everyone doing with their little ones?

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Hiya ally :) how's things? Once a week seems a bit excessive :S my health visitor came last week and she doesn't want to see me now until the new year, she's arranging for a nurse to come out and see me next week to weigh Logan but she is happy to not see me till next month. 
I'm still under midwife care ATM because of the catheters, so he's getting weighed there weekly but my health visitor didn't know that when she said she didn't wanna see me till new year. 

Logan is really restless at the moment, it's taking an hour ish to settle him after feeds. I think he may be suffering with colic, he's arching his back and clenching his fist when being burped, his tummy is swollen and he's spitting up his milk and he cries uncontrollably when I put him on his back in his basket, yet sleeps for hours on his front on my chest. I'm a tired mummy currently! 

How is poppy doing? And yourself? Hope all of you and your gorgeous babas are doing great :) x


----------



## Scally

I am not sure whether its the norm, or whether she is doing it as she was worried about Poppy's weight? 
Awww bless Flynn, colic is horrible! Its not everyones cup of tea, but Izzy had colic and she only slept on her front as it seemed to comfort her belly. She didnt sleep anywhere but on us for her first 6 weeks and then my step mum said to try her on her front and that was it, she slept! Alot of people dont agree with it, but for us it was a miracle, and we always had the breathing monitor on. Even with Poppy now there are times when she settles on her front so much better than on her back. Are you giving him anything for the colic? Infacol? etc? 
Hows your health? 
Poppy is doing well, we are currently coming out of the 3 week growth spurt, that was such a tough one but she seems to be calming a bit (famous last words!)
I am hoping shes put on lots of weight today, she certainly looks like she has chubbed out alot!

x


----------



## Scally

grrrrrr hv has just rung- she was supposed to be here at 3.30, just rung to say she wont be visiting!!!!!! does she not realise how hard it is to tidy the house madly with 2 kids????? lol x


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies!

Well it's ten to 1 and I'm still up with Flynn, no sleep as yet! Earlier he slept in his carrycot for 3 hours from 8-11, such victory! But.. He's been feeding since 11 and is wide awake. So frustrating, I'm just going to have to bring him into bed with me and hope he sleeps, am so tired! Not ideal when tomorrow is a big day for us as Flynn is being circumsised, could do with not feeling like shit tbh as bet I won't get much sleep tomorrow night! 

My HV came today, she was lovely, Flynn is now 4kg and in 75th percentile, gorgeous boy  he's becoming more alert every day, so amazing. I just wish he would sleep better! His days and nights are all back to front :-( 

Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

pops same here! Millie is wide awake between 11-3am, sometimes not but sometimes longer :dohh: she's doing well overall though, she had gained 9oz in total since birth at our MW check on Saturday and was 8lbs 5oz :) we are now discharged from the MW's and have the HV coming tomorrow. Will be interesting to see what she's gained in 3 days, little chunk!


----------



## pops23

We were discharged from MW Friday and HV came yesterday and he had gained almost 400g little fatty! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

What's that in lbs/oz!?


----------



## kellie_w

Hi everyone, 

Great to see your babies are all having good weight gains. My next health visitior visit is next Friday, won't be expecting any gain though. Ally, very strange yours in coming so often. My mil was just saying that hers was coming every week, then one time she turned up unannounced and her house was a mess, she hadn't tidied like normal and the hv said thank god there is a mess, she had been visiting so often as she was concerned about her house being so tidy! Maybe ask why they are coming round so often.

Sarah, sorry to hear you think Logan has colic. We tried nearly every bottle with Ollie now, colief, infacol and detrinox. The think that made the difference was changing from powder formula cow and gate to ready made aptimal. Apparently the powder gets lots and lots of tiny bubbles when you mix which causes the pain. It's more expensive but at the moment I don't care, I just need to get fluids in. 

Pops, good luck either flynns circumcision. I think I read it was today! 

We are off to the doctors again. Mil babysat earlier while I went for my depo and she not happy at all with Oliver's breathing. He is really struggling again today and is sleeping all the time. Its terrifying to see him going blue when he has a coughing fit and can't catch his breath and to hear the noises his chest is making. Night times are horrendous and now I Have a cough, sore throat, ears and chest so things are feeling even worse. My bp was 117/93 today, guessing the worry has brought the second number up! I just want us all to be well again


----------



## Scally

pops- hope all goes well with flynn today, sorry to hear he isnt sleepin great. How old is he now? u need a new ticker! sounds like a growth spurt.

lauryn- well done on weight gain, how r u finding the breastfeeding with having Amber too? Poppy wants feeding soooooooo much even though Izzy is happy enough i feel like i cant do much with her, I have a carrier which i use but i havent worked out how to feed in it yet. People i talk to say that the feeding calms down at 6/7 weeks, i hope so!

kellie- oh no maybe my hv is worried about something..... shes coming Thursday as she didnt come yesterday, does everyone get discharged at 6 weeks?
Glad u found a bit of relief for Ollie's colic- poor little man! And poor thing about his breathing, i do hope it gets sorted quickly.Why are u not expecting a gain? is he not eating much with the infection?
oh no about u being poorly, and your blood pressure, i think u r doing an amazing job, u have reaaly been through it x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Kellie I saw on FB that Oliver's been admitted to hospital :( can only imagine what you're going through hun, I am thinking about you all :hugs: hope he's well and home soon xx

Ally - Millie is the same, she seems to be feeding so much. I think her 1 week and 3/4 week growth spurt are all merging together/coming early because she's definitely just feeding more and more! It's all worth it though as I really am loving feeding her myself :) Amber is like Izzy, absolutely fine and no jealousy, she's always been happy to do her own thing too but I like you am feeling a bit sorry for her. I often tell her to fetch a book and she'll sit with me and I'll read to her whilst feeding Millie, so that helps ease my guilt. I'm sure it'll all settle down once they are out of this newborn stage.

I only get one visit from a HV, which was today, and now I have to take Millie in to the clinics to get weighed etc. I can call up for a home visit or pop in to a clinic if I have any concerns though. Maybe it was down to Izzy's weight?


----------



## Scally

huge hugs and thoughts with kellie- hope ollie makes a quick recovery xx

i really hope the feeding calms soon, this is the 2nd week of constant day and night feedings, i think i have had one better night in the 2 weeks of waking every 3 hours- most nights are every hour or constant feeding! i do love feeding her, but sometimes i just feel exhausted and sore! i am looking towards the 6/7 week mark where they say it gets easier! She looks like she has podged out so its all worth it! 

hope everyone else is doing well and your gorgeous babies xx


----------



## pops23

I'm the same with my HV Lauryn.

Glad to hear you're both loving feeding, I am too despite how exhausting it can be! Flynn is still sleeping with me which I also love. I know I will need to get him out of my bed eventually but it's so exhausting trying to get him down when all he wants is to be cuddled 

Flynn was circumcised yesterday, all a bit traumatic but he handled it very well bless him  xxx


----------



## Scally

Oh gosh pops i bet it was traumatic for you, erm if u dont mind me asking how do they go about it? Do they do a local and snip? 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ouchhh, hope Flynn's ok after his procedure pops. Do you mind if I ask, did you have it done for religious reasons? Your tickers need updating pops, you'll be 43 weeks preggo soon :shock: hehe, blimey could you imagine!?

Happy 1 month Poppy!


----------



## Scally

i cant believe Poppy is a month already! it is madness!!!!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Poppy :dohh: my bad!!

changed that in my above post :haha: I blame baby brain!


----------



## pops23

Lees Jewish so it was important to him  it was done by a lovely gp, anaesthetic cream and a quick snip, bit of kiddish wine, took no time at all and he seems to be fine today. Also had a blessing which was nice read by lee in Hebrew (I was very impressed!!) 

Happy 1 month Poppy, crazy! The time has flown!

I so need to change my ticker, will get on it this Arvo, 43 weeks preggo sounds horrendous! Cxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh that's lovely :)

Well Millie has slept all day so far, only waking for feeds and bum changes. Tonight is going to be a long one :roll:


----------



## pops23

Check out my new ticker!! woo hoo!

Flynn has been asleep all day too, oh dear!

I honestly don't know how you guys are coping with a newborn, no sleep and a toddler, you are amazing! is it easier 2nd time around? xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yaaay for no longer being pregnant!! :lol:

Hmmm it's easier in the sense that I know what I'm doing, not worrying so much about everything unlike I did with Amber! But it's harder in that Amber was a much easier newborn, we honestly didn't know we had her at times :haha: Millie is a lot more "high maintenance"! Getting out with them both is hard work too but it's getting a little easier x


----------



## Scally

woohoo to your new ticker!!!

i hope both your nights arent too bad! 

It is hard with baby and child in the sense u cant nap when baby is napping and when trying to get out of the house! i do feel calmer with Poppy and less stressed about what they "should" be doing. Izzy was very high needs with colicky screaming for many hours, she hated her car seat, pram, bouncy seat- everything BUT she did sleep well at night and slept through from 6 weeks- Poppy definitely wont be doing that! Also with Izzy i was constantly wishing the time away- like getting to 3 months for colic to ease, cant wait for her to sit up etc whereas this time i am trying to enjoy the time as they grow up so fast- mind u i cant wait for the breastfeeding to cakm down! lol x


----------



## pops23

Flynn is sleeping with me and I'm loving it but worrying I'm going to make things difficult for myself when trying to move him into his cot? He hates his crib and marginally prefers ye carrycot but won't go down in it at night. I've spent a few nights trying to settle him but its so exhausting and the minute he's in bed with me he sleeps, I'm also feeding at night lying down so I snooze as he feeds and then don't need to move him, seems easier right now, especially in the cold, than trying to settle him in the carrycot knowing he doesn't like it

Any advice? Xx


----------



## Scally

i honestly wouldnt worry about it yet pops, he is still so little. When izzy was little she used to sleep on us during the day, didnt go down at night for the first month ish, then she decided she would sleep in her moses basket and she slept through at 6 weeks. Same we used to rock her asleep in our arms, but then at 3 months she decided she would self settle and she didnt want to be rocked. 
Poppy occasionally sleeps in her moses basket, if she does it has to be warm so we put a blanket in bed with us whilst shes feeding and then lay it on the mattress just before she goes in.
x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ally same here, I wished time away with Amber too (even though she was such an easy baby!). Not exactly wished it away, but like you, couldn't wait for her to reach all the milestones and thinking back now I can't even remember her as a newborn :( so I am just treasuring every little moment with Millie and willing time to slow down! Again though, these growth spurts and all night feeding sesh's can hurry along :lol:

Pops, I wouldn't worry about it right now hun because he's so little still, you have plenty of time to start introducing a proper bedtime routine/putting him in his cot. I don't co-sleep but I do let Millie fall asleep on/beside me and then wait 30mins or so and will then slyly put her in her basket :lol: this is actually more work on my behalf as it means me getting less sleep! I could just co-sleep but the only reason I don't is because I'm selfish and like having my big thick quilt pulled right up to my neck :rofl: they are so tiny and we are literally all they know from when we were carrying them so it's no wonder really Flynn sleeps better on mummy :)


----------



## Inoue

Glad he's sleeping better pops, regardless of where he is ;). Reimi still up most of the night, she sleeps for maybe a 2h period then thats it, she now sleeps in her pram after taking a disliking to her moses basket. Marc goes back to work on Friday so will see how I cope then in my own :nope:

Hope everyone elce is ok, I need to read past posts to catch up <3 x


----------



## Inoue

Hope your doing alright Kellie and LO is being looked after, are you still in hospital hun? My thoughts are with you, must be upsetting to see your LO so distressed :(.

Happy one month old to poppy y'day Scally, cant believe it was that long ago! Lol

Sarah, how are things now without catheter? Are you still being monitored? X

Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Hello all, sorry I've been a bit quiet recently, seems like I'm ways holding Logan or trying to stop him crying so I never have time to update! Poor little thing is colicky at the moment, so doesn't want to settle on his back at all and just seems uncomfortable bless him :(. He's doing well though, he put on 11.5oz in the last week so he's now 9lb 12oz! He's getting so big now, length wise too! Wanting time to slow down, he's getting too big too fast for my liking lol 

Things with me are alright I guess, just getting over food poisoning but feeling way better than I was :) still having to self catheterise to empty my bladder fully but the last few days I've actually managed to go pee on my own which is nice! Still swollen there though so it's a bit sore, but hey, it's progress :D 

On my phone ATM but will reply to you all properly later on when I'm on my PC :) hope we are all doing great though - Kellie I hope Oliver is out of hospital or is at least firmly on the mend. Pops, I hope little Flynn is doing well after the circumsicion hun x


----------



## Scally

Hey Inoue! Does Reimi sleep in the day? Is she just wide awake for most of the night? or is it because she wont settle anywhere? You'll be fine on your own once he goes back to work, just make sure u rest when she does!

Hello Sarah! Oh no food poisoning, that sucks and not what you need with a newborn! Bless his heart with the colic, it is so horrible! Fantastic about the weight gain! They are growing up so fast! 
Thats great about being able to pee a bit yourself! Shows progress in the right direction, well done u! Hopefully it wont be too much longer xx


----------



## Scally

I have finally found a way that Poppy sleeps in the day- i make a nest with my blanket on the sofa and she sleeps there on her front- i am sure if any MW or HV saw they would have a heart attack- but it really works for her, she is so snug and i am constantly there to keep an eye on her, it has meant yesterday and this morning that i have got more done, and have been able to do things with Izzy x


----------



## Inoue

Scally, yeh she is a heavy day sleeper. Nice in a way as I can get some housework done and relax with marc on sofa but then nights are troublesome. She is getting better though so im thankful, she was literally awake 6pm-4am a few days ago so chuffed she now does 2h intervals. Now shes 2 weeks old, her formula feeds have been uped from 90ml to 120ml, think thats why things have improved. 

Cant believe how much your LO's are gaining! Lol. Little Reimi has only put on 2oz (from 8lb 1 to 8lb 3). HV is pleased so guess its all alright ;) x


----------



## Sarahcake

A gain is a gain so your defo doing the right things :D last week Logan had only put on half an oz, then this week it's sky rocketed so you may get a surprise at her next weigh in! Glad to hear that she is going a couple of hours now, means you can get a bit of rest I guess. Logan is very awake in the night because he's so asleep in the day :( trying to keep him awake for longer during the day so he can sleep better at night is proving to be difficult though! 

Ally, what the hv doesn't know won't hurt her tbh, if its working for you and poppy then keep on with it. Your there to keep an eye out so I don't see the harm.


----------



## Scally

inoue- hopefully reimi will continue to improve with her sleeping. As for the weight gain by two weeks Poppy still hadnt made up her birth weight. The hv is coming again today, i am sure shes put on loads!

Awwww bless logan sleeping in the day, just try and rest when he does, its all too tempting to do things but if he is awake the night u need your rest in the day too! 

x


----------



## pops23

Glad to hear your feeling better Sarah and great to hear that Logan is thriving!! Inoue same with Reimi, anything above her birth weight is awesome 

Flynn was awake yesterday from 8.30-1, feeding and crying etc.. I took him downstairs at 12.30, fed him a bit and got him to sleep and took him into bed with me at 1 and he slept till 7! He woke v briefly at 3.30 and cried, latched on for 5 mins and fell asleep again, was a very weird night! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well done on the weight gains Reimi and Logan :)

Ally I'm sure Poppy is fine like that during the day whilst you're watching her. I think it's mainly at night time when you're sleeping they recommend not doing it. My friend's baby had quite bad reflux and some other problems and her HV told her about letting the baby sleep on his front during the day.

Wow, that's impressive pops! Millie was awake loads last night and I'm shattered today :sleep:


----------



## Inoue

Marcs back at work today :(. Had pretty crap night doing it solo, Reimi was up till 2am then only slept for an hour when she did drift off. Having abit of trouble with her formula milk and poop atm. She's had squitty poop for 2 days now, I change her nappy then seconds later shes squirting again. I was thinking its maybe diarrhea but its still quite formed (but a little watery), I must do at least 10 bum changes a day. Its not a full poo nappy its like little and often. She also had started to spew up most of her formula feeds since last night (evening). One time it was like a fountain, then its just spit up on other occasions. I spent all of laat night only doing breast feeds but now nip hurts so ill have to give her a bottle. She seems happy with herself now but she was definitely 'off' last night, was really worrying :(

Hope everyone elce getting on ok xx


----------



## Scally

good luck today inoue, she sounds like she might have had a little tummy upset last night maybe, hope the nappies and sickness are better today. I was so worried when dave went back to work but its ok, and i'm hoping when and if poppy ever ends this growth spurt i will be able to actually get out the house!

x


----------



## kellie_w

I finally have some normality so am back! It's been a awful few days :( so Tuesday, mil made me take Oliver back to the doctors. The doctor suspected bronculitus and recommended that as Ollie was struggling with his breathing to go to hospital. He was admitted straight away and given inhalers and a feeding tube to give him a rest from the struggle of feeding as by now he was vomiting every feed through distress. They also took blood to test how his oxygen was circulating and siphoned some snot to test for rsv. He was put on hourly feeds, little and often and hooked up to machines to monitor his heartrate and oxygen level. We were very lucky to have our own room as put in isolation. The snot results came back, tested positive for rsv which caused the bronulitus. As its viral, there is no cure so it was now just a case of helping his breathing and feeding. It was very weird to not have to do any feeds all night, I still didn't sleep well as I had to chase a few times for why no one was coming in to feed. We started bottle feeding again from the morning, I was given 1oz to give but Oliver has other ideas and ended up having 5oz, the most he had had in over a week. After 2 more feeds in the afternoon we were allowed home. 

I have said to ally about this, but please be careful with this! I have been told rsv is highly contagious at the moment, is caught through coughing and hands. Make sure anyone who holds your babies washes their hands, I have sanitizer with me all the time now and use it everywhere when I'm out. Through doctor said it's only passes to those who are younger than then carrier, I'm pretty convinced that Luke had this, not a chest infection and passed it on. As Ollie is little, it affected him worse. I'm very cross at getting two wrong diagnoses, the first Sunday after nearly 3 hours waiting at the walk in centre to be told a viral cough, then Monday by a incredibly rude, uninterested doctor who prescribed unnecessary antibiotics for a non existent chest infection. 

The good thing to come from all this is whilst in hospital, Oliver slept like a dream in a cot. So we brought a crib last night, put him in that and a sleeping bag and he only woke once at 3am. He obviously had a lot of hate for his Moses!

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Scally

Inoue- thinking about it u r breastfeeding more arent u now? The nappies are always squirty- usually yellow seedy looking. I will change Poppys nappy, pick her up from the changing mat and can smell she has done another one!

Kellie- Glad you are home and things are back to normal, and the bonus of the sleeping! Is he taking all his feeds ok now? All recovered? Must have been so scary seeing him in hospital! Hows Luke doing? 
I am being extra vigilant now with hand sanitiser, so worrying for our little ones

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Inoue, sorry you had a bad night. Make sure you get plenty of sleep today when Reimi does. The 10 dirty nappies a day is perfectly normal, so don't worry about that. As long as she is weeing and pooing it means everything is in good working order :thumbup: their poo will be very runny too with seedy/curdy bits in - again, that's normal :)

Kellie, how scary :( I hope you put in some complaints about the walk in centre and the doctor at your GP surgery, I definitely would. I'm so glad Ollie is all better or on the mend :hugs: fantastic news about his sleeping too. Millie isn't the biggest fan of her basket either!


----------



## Inoue

Thanks all <3. Yeh ive uped my BF scally, probably do 60/40 ratio. Her poop is as you say; yellow with curdy bits in, she just doesnt seem to do big poops anymore, just small ones (size of 50p to an egg). I tried a formula bottle couple of hours ago and found that if I winded her after each oz then she wouldnt spew the whole load up - phew! Marc went to work at 5am, not doing to bad here, as long as I hold her shes content... Cant see much housework being done today!

Kellie, im so sorry sweet, youve had a right time with Oliver :(. Sounds like it could of carried over from Luke when he was bad the other week, it doesnt take much for bacteria/viruses to pass over. Hes a strong lad if hes powering through it, stay strong for him but give your self a break when you need it :hugs: xx


----------



## Scally

Sounds right with the poos then, and glad no more spewing formula up! The poos are gross they have been up Poppys back into her hair too many times to count! 
You are doing great, do not worry about housework or anything else, just make sure you have enough food and drink and ignore everything else!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think FF babies poops are much more messier and bigger (and smellier :haha:) so maybe it's because you've upped the bf'ing? Breast milk is easier to digest and poops will be a bit smaller as there's less waste at the other end. Millie seems to do lots of smaller poo's, we haven't had an overly messy/explosive(!) one yet! I've definitely found this anyway when comparing how Amber's nappies were to how Millie's are.

We've barely left the house all week, I've just had no energy whatsoever plus I'm trying to pack all our stuff and look after the girls on 0 energy too :sleep: looking forward to Christmas so much, just so I can get a bit of a rest!


----------



## pops23

Flynn's poos are like that, watery mustard yellow and seedy, pretty squitty tbh! 

Last night he slept 10.30-1.30 in his carry cot! victory! then was up pretty much the rest of the night but oh well! He's very snuffly and bunged up but no snot? xx


----------



## Scally

Lauryn- can relate to the not leaving the house- dont even have enough energy to dress most days! God knows how you feel with moving too! 

Pops- Poppy is the same she seems snuffly and bunged up but with no snot. Yay to sleeping 10.30-1.30 in his carry cot! yay! 

Hows everyone doing?

x


----------



## pops23

Carrycot victory was short lived, last night he only slept for 45 mins in there, annoying! He's so content in the day but becomes so restless at night, lee is back to work Monday which means I will lose the extra 1-2 hours sleep I've been having in the morning when he takes Flynn downstairs for a bit and I fear that's what has been keeping me sane!

How are you all? Xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey all, how are things?

Urgh im so tired :( Logan is screaming pretty much all day at the moment, at first we thought it may be colic but he still seems the same even on the drops. He wont settle in his basket, he wont settle on me, he litterally spends from the moment he wakes up to the moment he goes sleep at night screaming and weve got no clue why. Hes not off his food, hes changed and clean all day, he gets plenty of attention etc. The only off thing weve noticed is that he keeps throwing up after his feeds and gets hiccups for ages which seems to annoy him :( 

Neil's told me last night that he can feel himself slipping into depression because of all the crying (he has on/off depression anyways) so now because of that, whenever Logan cries, its off to mummy he goes and daddy washes his hands of him until he stops - his crying is driving me round the bend now and i feel awful for the poor little thing as I cant seem to stop whatever is troubling him, making me upset. 

Urghh stressed :( Hope your all better than I am x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Sarah :hugs: poor little Logan. You're formula feeding now aren't you? Have you tried changing brand? Sometimes a certain brand of formula can cause upset tummies, I know SMA is a bad one for it (it contains more protein I think than others). It could be his 4 week growth spurt too x


----------



## Sarahcake

I feel awful for the poor little thing tbh :( Yeah formula feeding now, using Cow & Gate currently as thats what they used in the hospital and he seemed ok, but I may actually give another brand a go. Ive used the SMA ready made bottles and he didnt get on with those too well. Maybe gonna give Aptimal a shot, im in town tonight Christmas shopping so will pop into boots and see what they have in there I think. 

A growth spurt would make sense mind as he does seem pretty hungry at the moment, he's sinking 150ml bottles and wanting another 2 hours later at the moment. But the thing that worries me is that hes not pooping every day like he should be. Ive spoken to the midwife who looked him over and said that shes not concearned but I dont wanna just keep pumping milk into him as I worry about his tummy, it seems to be swollen pretty much constantly bless him. He's growing away though, he seems huge to me now! Attached a picture so you can see how massive he is bless him :)

How are you, Amber and Millie doing? The picture you put of Amber on facebook this morning I think it was is gorgeous btw :) Such a pretty girl!

https://i.imgur.com/gZEiT.jpg


----------



## Scally

ahhhhh sarah that sounds awful- and its all on u too so no respite- is there any family/friends nearby who could take him for an hour or something so u can have a break? Huge hugs sarah. wonder if it could be reflux? you said he was sicky alot. Colic i thought only occured in the late afternoon/evening/night? Aptamil comfort is a good milk, we used that with izzy as well as dr brown bottles and colief. 
Love the photo, he is gorgeous! 

I went and got Poppy weighed today as the HV hasnt turned up for the last 2 appts! She is now 8 10 so happy happy happy, means her constant feeding has been worth it, shes following just under the 25th line.

Lauryn- hows u? Hows Amber and Millie?

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww thanks :) I am biased but I think she's pretty gorgeous too! We are all good here, getting ready to move house either tomorrow or wednesday and although everything is packed and the removal men are all booked etc I am starting to panic a little with not knowing exactly when and doing it with Amber & Millie to take care of etc etc :wacko: plus it's my birthday wednesday and it'll be spent unpacking :( but at least we'll be in our nice new house!

Feeding every 2-3 hours sounds about right, especially if he's having a growth spurt too. If the HV isn't concerned then that's good, but could still be worth trying a different brand. Amber was on Aptamil and we never had any problems with it :thumbup: you should move them over slowly though I think, like start offering 1-2 feeds with the new formula a day and then gradually increase it. I read somewhere that a straight swap over can cause an upset tummy :wacko:

Logan is such a cutie, and he is getting big!! It's crazy how much they've all changed already. Millie doesn't look like a newborn anymore really :( and her newborn clothes are getting a little short so will have to start changing her into 0-3 soon, but they look too big :dohh: I need an in-between size!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay that's great about Poppy's weight gain, well done Ally! I haven't had Millie weighed since she was 10 days old and am really intrigued to see what her weight is now. Going to try pop into a weigh in clinic at some point this week, but I'm so busy I dunno if I'll have time. Your HV sounds like a right idiot :dohh: fancy just not showing up!?


----------



## Sarahcake

Ally thats fantastic! Poppy is really thriving isnt she, so happy for you :) Defo doing something right there eh! I think im going to try the Aptimal comfort milk then see what happens, and thanks Lauryn, I wasnt actually aware that it may upset his tummy, id have done a strait swap without knowing that! Will replace a few bottles a day with the new then until the cow and gate is phased out, see if that helps. 

Unfortunately Ally, I dont have any family up here - and honestly, as much of a loner as this may make me sound, I don't really have many friends here either. Besides bossy friend who im not sure id trust him with right now that is, so im kinda on my own. 

Oh wow, so your going to be busy the next few days / weeks then as you get yourself settled Lauryn! Your a braver woman than I am that's for sure! Got a lot of admiration for you ladies who are coping so fantastically with 2 babas! Im struggling to get things done with just the one here!

I know what you mean with an inbetween size, newborn outfits are just that little bit too short for Logan now, but 0-3 are just that little bit too long! So we've either got a squished into his clothes baba or a drowining in fabric baba! Sizing is so random too, ive got 0-3 stuff from Asda that is very very close to being a perfect fit - the sleepsuits fit him perfectly, 2 piece outfits are still a little big, but ive been bought outfits from places like Mothercare that are absolutely bloody huge for 0-3 and wont fit him for ages yet.


----------



## Scally

Lauryn- u definitely wont find time for a while to take Millie to the clinic especially with the move! It was a bit chaotic this morning to be honest, i took Izzy to pre school, went there and they still hadnt got round to me when i had to rush off to collect Izzy again! Luckily they were still open when i went back past and squeezed me in! 

Sarah- make sure u take time for you, try to do something each day that u enjoy or something relaxing- try not to get into the whole baby/housework and thats it thing. Have you tried him in a carrier? I wear Poppy quite alot and she always nods off in it. That way at least you have your hands free to do things, and he might find it comforting?

Clothing sizes are so random! 
x


x


----------



## pops23

Sarah so sorry to hear that Logan's little tummy is struggling with the formula, you really sound like you're dealing with it all brilliantly though! I've heard aptamil is the best, deffo give that a go 

Picture is gorgeous, what a handsome man  

I know what you mean about the clothes sizes, some newborn stuff still fits Flynn but he's long so mostly it's too short rather than too tight, 0-3 ranges differ so much from shop to shop but he's wearing it even when it's massive as we got so many lovely bits as presents and its lovely to see him in it all 

Lee went back to work today, first day on our own! It's going well actually, Flynn was awake till 12.30 and then actually went down in his carrycot till 3.30, then fed and was in bed with me feeding and then sleeping till 6.45, I fed him again and we slept 7.45 till 9.30 in bed. He was still asleep so I managed to get in a cheeky shower and get dressed and have my breakfast all before he woke and was hungry!

Ally I've got a caboo carrier sling I've been wearing Flynn in, it's amazing! He sleeps in it and I can wander round doing stuff with both hands free. He's happiest on his front so being able to sleep on my chest is great 

Lauryn good luck with the move my love, you brave thing! And most importantly happy birthday for Wednesday xxxx


----------



## Scally

pops- i have a caboo too, its fantastic, i also have a mei tei connecta for when she gets a bit older.
Yay for your sleep and cheeky shower!
We have started doing the same with clothes as we have some lovely things in bigger sizes so we are trying bits on her now, Tescos come up quite small so she has started wearing their up to 3 months things, they are big, but still look gorgeous!
x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww thanks pops :) not the way I want to spend my birthday but at least we'll be in our lovely new house in time for Crimbo!

All of Millie's newborn Next sleepsuits are fitting her fine still, they are getting a little short but I think that's mainly down to her monster feet! She has her daddy's feet - really big and massively long toes :haha: poor little thing! The Junior J sleepsuits barely fitted her at birth, but I checked the tags the other day and the weight recommendation is up to 8lbs :wacko: most newborn is up to 9-10lbs so they were a waste of money.

I really wish I would've bought a sling, didn't think I'd need or use one because never did with Amber but Millie wants to be held all the time so will have to look into this caboo sling x


----------



## pops23

I really recommend it hun, it's brilliant, I just had it on for dinner, although I did drop some risotto on flynns head, whoops!! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hehe poor Flynn! I bet he totally pulled off the risotto hair look though, little cutie pie :D


----------



## Sarahcake

I defo need to get a sling I think! Me and Neil are eating dinner in shifts currently, one eats, the other holds Logan lol I like the look of the Moby wraps so may get one of those with whatever money my family send up for Christmas. 

Just got back from the drs with Logan, his spitting up and vomiting his feeds got worse this morning where he projectile vomited pretty much his entire feed not long after eating it. The dr was fantastic, he took a good look at him, felt his tummy and weighed him whilst I was there - hes 10lbs 0oz now. He was checking Logan out for a blockage in his tummy which would explain the only pooping every other day and the projectile vomiting but one of the main symptoms is not gaining weight, which Logan is gaining so he ruled that out for now and gone down the reflux route. He gave him some Gaviscon to put in his bottles with every feed and said to come back in a week to 2 weeks if there's no improvement and he will refer Logan to the paediatricians. Fingers crossed though :) 

Hope everyone is good?


----------



## Scally

I really hope the Gaviscon works, did he say how quickly it could start working? Good that he is gaining weight. Must be a relief to be taken seriously, and to know that Logans crying is for a reason that can hopefully be solved.

Had quite a good sleep last night and i feel more tired now! how is that possible? lol. She fed at 11.30, then 2 until 3.30 and then up at 7! woohoo! may it continue!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I was really worried about not being taken seriously, I know a fair few people that have had to really fight with their doctors to get the treatment that Logan is getting now. He said that the Gaviscon tends to have quite a fast effect but didnt say how long, im guessing within a couple of days we should notice a difference hopefully. 

Glad youve managed to have a decent nights sleep, although sucks that you feel more tired for it! Sods law that :( Logan was up at 1, 4 and 7 for feeds and I dont actually feel that tired today whereas yesterday he was fed at 1 and slept through until 7am, as awful as it is, we slept right through as we were poorly and didn't wake him for feeds, and he didn't wake us either - and I felt exhausted when i did get up!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad the drs took you seriously Sarah, I hope the gaviscon works :)

Yay for the sleep Ally! I had a good night too, Millie has been ok the past few nights actually. She must know it's mummy's birthday and the big move day tomorrow and I would need my energy :lol:

Just back from the weigh in clinic and she is 9lbs 10.5oz... I can't believe it!! I am making super milk :smug: lol!


----------



## Scally

Wow u really are Lauryn! well done u thats a fantastic weight gain! Glad you had a better night, you are going to need all your energy! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

It would explain why newborn clothes barely fit her anymore, little chunk! It really does makes all those cluster feeds worth it when you see such a gain doesn't it? :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Wow Lauryn! Well done you, thats a fantastic gain!


----------



## Scally

Oh my god it is totally! I started not liking breastfeeding as much, but after finding out how much she weighed yesterday i loved it again! x


----------



## kellie_w

Wow, these babies are gaining fantasticly! Well done on all your gains, and good to hear that some are sleeping better now. I cant wait for that magic day when he sleeps right through! We had a good night too, up at 2 and 5, each time he settled really well instead of fussing as usual. I think wonder week 5 is starting to end today as the crying had died down a little... maybe I have spoke too soon! Good luck with your move lauryn, you are very brave!


----------



## Inoue

Hi all! Glad your all getting on well and babies are gaining weight well. Hope the reflux settles down sarah, its not easy when youve patiently given them a bottle just to see it all spew out of there mouths not long afterwards, then there screaming for more milk?! :wacko:

Im having a hard time personally, not sure if im becoming depressed or just very overwhelmed but Reimi still wont sleep at night and its becoming very hard for me to control my anger. Marcs back at work so he doesnt do any night sitting. My appetite is non existent and im dropping 4-6lbs every 4-5 days atm, think my body will start shutting down if I dont get rest, im really scared tbh, I just dont want my family to be aware im struggling and deem me not fit to parent her. Im lucky my mum has Reimi for 2-3h in the afternoon every second or third day but I have to use that time to get the house sorted, bottles sterilized, have a shower etc. I pray, pray, pray she settles down soon on a night, even just for an hour :cry:.

xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh hun, first of all massive hugs to you. I completely understand why your struggling. Sleep deprivation is a horrible thing. First off, I would advise that you go and speak to your doctor. It may be a case if you needing some help from them, of which there is no shame what so ever. Your family don't have to know and you can get yourself back on track without the pressure of thinking they are judging you or your parenting. I'm sure you are doing fantastically well, but when your run down and feeling crap it really doesn't feel like it. 

I wish I had some tips for helping her sleep :( is it that she won't settle or does she have to be with you to settle? Maybe think about co sleeping if you arnt already if its an attachment thing. 

I know how you feel though, Logan's care is pretty much soley my responsibility now that Neil is back to work and I am struggling, I think I'm beginning to go down the depression route but I can't go drs as they have to notify social services because of my being in care - I'm high risk to harm him apparently purely because of that :( 

I really really hope that she settles down for you and your able to catch up on your sleep hun. 

I'm worried about Logan tonight. Since coming back from the drs he's been really sleepy, had refused 1 feed completely and vomited up the other feeds he has had :( he's layed there now and keeps opening and shutting his eyes, rolling his eyes backwards showing the whites and going back to sleep. He was fine at the drs thought typically :( not sure what to do I don't want him getting dehydrated through the vomiting :(


----------



## Inoue

Thanks Sarah :hugs:. I really dont want help from medical professionals if I can help it, I would hate for there to be a black mark against me and Reimi and I dont want her taken away from me :(. Im hoping im just exhausted and my mood will improve once she is settled. Her problem is that she sleeps mainly from 6am-11am (with feeding breaks) then a few odds and ends during the day, ive tried to stimulate her during the day but she couldnt give a toss and goes back to sleep. She is also quite dependent on being held all the time which is a pain when I want to eat or wash up. Her most active time is 7pm-3am which is a nightmare for me. Its during that stage I wish I had my old life back.

Sorry to hear Logan is acting up with feeding. What time was that feed where he tolerated the milk? Reimi can go 6 odd hours without a feed if shes being stubborn (like today). Maybe the eye rolling is due to him being extra tired? Everything is such a worry, maybe try a bottle in an hour or so and wind him after every oz, thats the only way Reimi can keep the milk down x


----------



## kellie_w

Sarah, I wonder if it's the gaviscon taking effect? I think the eye rolling is normal, both of my two do that. Luke did it from birth, Oliver from 3weeks. It is scary the first time they do it! You may find he is exhausted from all the pain he has been in, and now getting some relief and getting the sleep he needs. If it carries on through the night, I would get him a emergency doctors appointment first thing incase the gaviscon isn't agreeing with his little tummy. Don't worry, there are other reflux medicines. It's awful that if you admit you are depressed that they will notify social services, post natal depression is so common, and no way should they link it to you being in care. That is very unfair as if you feel like you need help, you won't go for it which is worse surely?! Wow I don't get how these systems work sometimes! 

Inoue lovely, it really sounds like you have the start of post natal depression. Please please speak to someone, health visitor or doctor. You shouldn't be losing weight like that, you won't get a black mark or have reimi taken away. I think marc still needs to help you, I know he is working but you are also wworking, but 24 hours a day. The feeling angry is a sign too, I used to feel that with Luke when he was little and I was depressed. I also wanted my old life back. I really really wish I could advise you on the sleep, but all that's worked for us is a crib and sleeping bag with a blanket tucked tightly round. Sending you a huge useless hug, and it won't feel like it now but things will get better. I promise! First babies are hard, you don't expect it to be like it is and it really hits you when your expectations of a baby aren't like you thought. Being a mummy to a newborn is the hardest thing, anyone who says different is lying! But please please speak to someone, don't suffer in silence xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

She won't be taken from you sweet, the doctor will just maybe offer you some tablets, get the health visitor in for some advice on helping her sleep or refer you for some counciling should you feel that is the way forward for you. They will absolutely not take her away from you though. 

7pm-3am sounds bloody awful tbh, that's right smack bang in the middle of the evening, the time you would usually be winding down an sleeping so I don't blame you at all for having a low mood - you must be frigging exhausted :( 

I would suggest maybe getting a sling for her if she's wanting to be on you all day long, least that way your hands are free to do bits and bobs that your having to do in the time you should be resting up. X


----------



## Sarahcake

Didn't see your reply as I posted Kellie, I agree it's utterly crap. Anybody else can go and get help and all will be fine but because I was in care it's apparently statistically proven that victims of childhood physical abuse are likely to do it to their children :( I would never harm a hair on my sons head but as they already have that pre judgement of you, it will be hard to tell them otherwise. 

The rolling eyes scared me a bit I have to say but he actually seems a lot brighter and more with it now which is good. Think maybe he needed to catch up on some sleep himself bless him. Will keep an eye though and see how he goes through the night tonight x


----------



## Scally

Sorry for how you are feeling Inoue, it must be so tough when she isnt sleeping- that will definitely make u feel blue, if you want something to help Holland and Barratt sell St Johns Wort which is a natural herbal anti depressent type thing.
Honestly try a sling/carrier it could really save you when all u'd like to do is potter around the house or something when she is asleep on you (also i have found that Poppy sleeps alot in ours, so it could help when u want to get her off. 
Marc should be helping you, unless he has a major job where he needs to concentrate 100 percent like driving or something! Dave helps out at nights, but if he has an important day the next day or driving or something he doesnt.
Have you got friends you can talk to? I really didnt cope well when i had Izzy and i didnt talk to anyone, when i confessed how much i was struggling way down the line nobody realised- please please please find someone to talk to, or come on here and get everything out. It is hard work, its a massive shock when it doesnt turn out the way you thought it would, things WILL get easier but thats not much help now! I am sorry i am rabbiting on and probably not making much sense, huge hugs to u xxxxx

Sarah- the rolling eyes would scare me too! Glad its normal. How did he do last night? Really hope the gaviscon has helped x

Hey Kellie- how are you all doing? x

Shouldnt have got too excited about the night before last, i jinxed it! yesterday she fed from 2pm-1am!!!! Where does all that milk go? I really thought we might have finished the growth spurt- but oh no it keeps coming x


----------



## Sarahcake

2pm-1am omg! They have such tiny tummies too so I'm with you in where does that milk go! Must have hollow legs haha! 

It seemed like Logan needed his sleep last night so we decided not to wake him for his 4am (ish) feed and see what happened, figured if he wanted food, he would let me know. Well his last feed was 1am and he woke me up by gurgling all cute like at 8:45 this morning! He seems absolutely fine today and has pooped making it 3 days in a row for pooping. I am feeling guilty now though for letting him sleep through with no food as I don't know the cut off for when you should stop waking your baby at night. He seems perfectly fine though.

Think the gaviscon is taking effect too as he's just taken his bottle with no spit up, vomiting or crying as of yet :) 

And omg, I just realised baba is a month old today! Where has that gone :O


----------



## Scally

I am sure he's fine, he had alot of sleep to catch up on! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah that's what we thought as he's been so screamy and unsettled lately and just seemed so peaceful. Thought it would be a shame to wake him but didn't know if that was neglectful of us.


----------



## Inoue

Your all so kind, thankyou ladies :hugs:

I had a shower and had a REALLY good cry, something I have been putting off. I felt alot better and later on I told marc how I felt, he said that he has felt the same on occasions when left alone. We both miss our old life but im trying to plan stuff to mix in with Reimi (eg planning Japan holiday for my 30th) - it just gives me a chance to be me again.

Thank the lord, Reimi slept last night from 10pm till 9:30am with feeds every 2.5hours and I feel SO refreshed for the extra sleep. I managed to eat a meal last night and have brought some fruit for lunch times. I agree if I dont nip this in the bud then I will be looking at PND ~ im trying to be as possitive as possible. 

Im also going to start exercising soon as I think another problem with my mood is due to how my body looks after childbirth. I really want my body back so sooner I start the better ;)

:flow: xx


----------



## Sarahcake

You sound way more positive today which is awesome :) amazing what a better nights sleep and a decent cry can do. Bottling things up is the worst thing you can do it really is, sometimes you need to just have that massive cry and emofit to relieve yourself from the built up tension and emotions. 

It's only natural to miss the freedom to do as you will that you had before children, I've done it myself, I've not played world of Warcraft since he's been born, I'm getting withdrawal symptoms haha! But the clingyness and the lack of routine won't last forever, you'll end up with more and more time to do the things you want as they learn to be a bit more independent and grow older. 

So jealous btw, always wanted to go to Japan! I think the geek in me would have a field day there haha!


----------



## Inoue

Lol, I end up spending a fortune on gaming and ghibli stuff, was over £1000 last time (inc other expenses) :haha:

I have the new hitman game waiting to be played here also (just like your World of warcraft). We usually would of had it completed by now but I havent even installed it yet! :shock:. I hope your right and we do get back to normal, for our gaming sakes! Lol.

Yeh I feel alot better today thanks, complete flip side of yesterday. Think I have a split personality sometimes! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Hitman absolution is good, about halfway through - have been able to get a little bit of that played. Gaming is our biggest hobby not to mention our on the side job with the reviews so hoping to go back to normal at some point lol x


----------



## Inoue

Ive just got it installed, maybe get to play some during the weekend if im lucky! Glad you enjoy it though, I really loved the last one.

Here's fingers crossed Reimi sleeps well tonight, ive done my best to keep her awake as much as poss during the day x


----------



## pops23

Hey guys!

So glad you're feeling better today Inoue, I've definitely had days of feeling pretty fed up, normally around 8 each evening when I know bedtime is coming yet I have no idea when I might get to sleep :-( tried to get some sleep today from 4-6 and took Flynn to bed with me but he just niggled and fidgeted so all I managed to do was dose a bit. Typically he's now fast asleep but lees not home and I can't run to bed again as I need some dinner and am starving!

Had a terrible night with Flynn last night, he was up from 9-4.30 feeding and crying, was awful. Eventually he slept until 6.40, fed again while I was lying down and dosing and then we slept till 9 but I'm exhausted today. He hadn't been like that before and it was so frustrating as I didn't know what was wrong with him! Think he may have had bad wind so got some infacol today, or he was over tired, really hope it's not the start of colic but he wasn't consistently crying, just whining and wouldn't sleep 

Any ideas what it could have been?

Sarah that sleep Logan had sounds amazing!! You lucky thing, I would kill for a period of sleep like that. I read that you only need to wake newborns to feed up until they are back up to their birth weight, and then just to feed them once they wake, sounds sensible but not sure of its true? Xx


----------



## Scally

pops- could u be in the 3 week growth spurt? x


----------



## time

hello ladies!! so sorry I've been missing for so long.. had no internet access apart from my phone and all i can get on there is Facebook! plus i've been non stop with wren and visitors and hubby went back to work a few days after she arrived so I've been all alone!

wren is doing brilliantly, was weighed on tuesday and is now 8lb 81/2 up from her birth weight of 7lb 7! and is very long apparently (90 something percentile) she is sleeping so well on a night, getting up at 1am and 4am and just feeding for about 20 mins then going straight back to sleep. the only real problem we have is her not wanting a huge feed, so she is eating little and often during the day which is very tiring.. slowly trying to get her to take more (as we are also wasting a lot of milk and use only ready made ones so they are 62p a time!!) but she is only wanting about 40/50ml at a time. hopefully in a few weeks she will want more milk less often.

hope the house move went well lauryn, and you had an ok birthday despite it haha!

sarah, glad the gaviscon seems to be working that is great! my HV the other day told me not to wake wren for feeding if she doesn't wake up herself, but i don't know how long that would be for as the most she sleeps really is 4 hours at a time.? it will probably just mean he will eat more during the day to catch up!

hope you're feeling ok inoue, glad you spoke to mark about how you are feeling. i would definitely get a sling for during the day so you can have her on you and potter around doing jobs. Also try the hot water bottle trip in her bed at night as this has helped us SO much. her bed is warm when she goes back down and she falls straight back to sleep. also make sure the lights are off whilst you're feeding during the night, we have a really dim lamp on so she knows it is sleep time.

sounds more like a growth spurt than colic or anything pops, fingers crossed it was just a one off and he will sleep much better for you tonight!

hope everyone is well and i will try stay more up to date with everything from now on!!


----------



## pops23

That's what I'm thinking tonight, he's feeding a lot but I feel like I have no milk left!

Glad to hear wren is doing so well hun, I'm so jealous of how well she's sleeping! Flynn only really sleeps 2-3 hours max, 4 hours would be magical 

Fingers crossed he is just in a growth spurt, I can handle that but really don't fancy having to deal with colic.. Xxx


----------



## Inoue

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand she's still awake :dohh:. Should of known that night of bliss was a one off. Got her winging/crying one side and marc snoring on the other.

Glad to hear wren and flynn are doing well :)

Xx


----------



## Scally

oh no Inoue! Hope your night went better after that x

Pops- our 3 week growth spurt has gone on forever, i have questioned whether i have had enough each mammoth session she has had, especially when she is clawing at my boobs and screaming at them in frustration! Just make sure you keep up with your food and liquid, i am awful with drinking enough water and end up with such headaches after her sessions. 

Time- Hello! Lovely to hear how well you and Wren doing! Lovely weight gain and i am so jealous of your nights! 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Waaaaaaaaa, Oliver has hit 6 weeks today and I really don't know what has happened. Yesterday his feeds went from 
4oz to 8oz (a very slow 8oz!) and he now doesn't want to sleep, he is wide wide awake nesrly all day and wants to be talked to all the time. He isn't even crying all the time now, it's like a constant whine which went on all.damn. night. And Luke is getting more naughty every day :(

Someone pleaseeeeeee send me some patience and strength to get through today! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Scally

huge hugs kellie! sounds like u've hit the 6 week growth spurt! Have a dvd and pj day, and lots of choc.
I am planning on doing this, we all have rotten colds- poor Izzy is full of it, and now poppy is all bunged up and not happy :(


----------



## kellie_w

Oh no ally! Huge hugs to you too. A friend of mine has hugely recommended soluble vitamin c for colds, may be worth ggiving It a go. How typical to get it right before Christmas, hoping it won't last too long xxx


----------



## Scally

I am going to have a trip down to Boots later when Dave gets home from work and see what i can get to help the girls- Izzy is easy enough calpol etc, but dont know how i can help the little munchkin x


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies. Well Reimi didnt fall asleep till 5am then marcs alarm went off at 5:35am and woke her up... Needless to say, im about totaled.

The community mw came over today and I told her how I was feeling, she was taken back by it as (as others say) I look really good. She was concerned about everything and she sent around a HV. I chatted to her and had a good cry and ive been given a routine to try on Reimi to switch her days/nights around, even if it just gives me 2-4 hours. She asked me to go to GP for medication but I declined and said id go in a weeks time if my mood doesnt improve. I still cant talk to Marc (properly) about this as some of the problem is him (giving absolutely no help past 9pm) and im not comfy to talk to mum even though shes concerned for me, so if its alright, you ladies and my HV will be a pair of ears for me. Hope thats ok :flow:

Hope everyone elce is doing ok xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thats a big step in the right direction Inoue, youve actually spoken to somebody about it which is a good start - well done you, its hard to admit that you are struggling. You do need to talk to Marc, as you need his help and support but do it in your own time, when you feel comfortable rather than forcing it and possibly arguing about it. 

Here for you anytime you need me lovely :) 

Time, Lovely to hear from you :D I had wondered where you have gone lol really pleased to hear that Wren is doing so well too! How are you getting on now that your hubby has gone back to work? 

Kellie, from 4oz to 8oz! Wow, thats one hell of a jump isnt it! That constant whine sounds annoying as hell though :S Thats the kind of thing that would definately grate on me to be honest. Big hugs, hope your day got better since posting that 

Ally, Sorry to hear your all sicky with the colds :( Tis the season for flu bugs and viruses fa la la la laaa la la la laaaaa...wait, that's not how the song goes at all...although it should be lol Hope you manage to get over it soon so your all better for christmas

Pops, I would say it sounds like Flynn is going througha bit of a growth spurt rather than anything colic wise. Got my fingers crossed that the growth spurt passes fast though and you can get some rest very very soon!

Logan has been a bit iffy today, only taking about 80-90ml out of his usual 150ml bottles. He just doesnt seem interested bless him. Hes had diahorrea today as well, 4 times in quick succession earlier. Cant get in to see the drs until next bloody thursday though so going to see what he's like tonight (my prediction: loud, angry and poopy) and if he's still dodgy, ill take him walk in center tommorrow. When he's awake he seems fine, nice and alert etc, but hes just sleepy when taking his bottles bless him.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Scally

Well done Inoue- great that you had the confidence to talk to someone. Please come on here and talk it all out, we cant do much but a problem shared and all that....and some virtual hugs!
U need to talk to Marc, do not bottle it up, you need to tell him how you feel and get him to help out more. Has he got time off over christmas?

Sarah- hows Logan doing? Are you going to take him to the docs? Wonder if its a reaction to gaviscon?

We were supposed to have our 6 week check today but decided to postpone them until next week as want to keep the girls warm, dont want to spread their germs or want them picking up more at the docs. Bonus is next wk Dave is off so he can have Izzy and i can take the car to docs instead of bus! 
x


----------



## Sarahcake

Morning ally. :) can't say I blame you for putting it off, if everyone's got colds the last thing you want is to be dragging you all out of the house. How are you all feeling today? 

I've not taken him doctors as we can't get an appointment until next Thursday! Real helpful. He seems better today, he's taken his last few feeds fine between 120-150mls so back to normal and he is peeing fine now just has the runny poops still :( am gonna keep an eye and if it doesn't clear then I'm gonna have to take him A&E as there's no walk in center nearby here.


----------



## Scally

I am feeling better just taking paracetamol regularly, Izzy is better but nose still streaming and being ultra sensitive! Poppy bless her heart is so snuffly, she seems ok, just sounds so bad x

Thats so bad about docs, i really think the should do priority apps for babies. Glad he is feeding better, not good about the poops though x


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww poor babies :( I hate seeing kids poorly, makes me want to grab them all and hug them till they are better lol especially the babies because there's so little you can do for them really. 

Yeah it's really bad tbh, I've been looking online and places says if a baby has diarrhoea under the age of 3 months then they need to see a doctor right away...well that's great, if they will see you. The thing is the drs are actually lovely there and will try there hardest to squeeze you in but the receptionists just block it and strait off say no. 

Got the health visitors nurse coming around this after noon to weigh Logan, she's just contacted me which is a stroke of luck really so will ask her what she thinks we should do. If its a walk in center job then so be it but it has to wait until Neil is home from work as its in the next city over and I don't drive.


----------



## Inoue

Glad LO is eating better Sarah :). Im not sure if this helps but I think Reimi had the squits about a week ago, it was very runny and just kept coming (like how adults are). It carried on for 2 odd days untill it sorted its self out (gave more boob than formula). I was worried due to google comments but unless ite basically water, I think its not as serious as your thinking. Hope he feels better soon hun :hugs:

Xx


----------



## kellie_w

Just a quick stop by from me, I just wanted to share Oliver's weight gain, despite being ill he has gained 3Ib and gone from 8Ib 6 to 11Ib 6 in 4 weeks! Following the 75th centile, I'm a proud mummy, and feel less of a failure for giving up expressing!

Hope you are all well and ready for Christmas xxx


----------



## Inoue

Congratulations kellie, awesome weight gain :flow:

Ive also given up BF/expressing 2 days ago. Quite sad as I miss the contact but im glad shes happy on formula :).

Hope a good weekend all. Good luck if your braving the shops today! X


----------



## Scally

Fantastic weight gain Kellie! Did the HV do a 6 week check too? Mine is coming in January to do it- so they have one with the doc and HV? Have you been signed off from HV now? Hows Luke? You all prepared for christmas? Is Wes off now? (yay if he is!!!!!! you can relax a wee bit!). Dave has christmas eve, then off for a week! woohoo!

Inoue- how are you doing? 

Sarah- hows Logan doing? How are you feeling? Hope you are feeling better today and recover quickly.

Poppy has finally finished her growth spurt- fingers crossed the 6 week growth spurt stays away for a bit- so when Dave got home from work yesterday I had a very long shower and actually managed to condition my hair! I was so excited! Such a luxury! Didnt get to dry it or even brush it, but Izzy fell over and smashed a tree decoration the same time as Poppy wetting through her clothes! lol.

Inoue- there is no way i am going near the shops today other than our local co-op to get some milk! Anyone braving them this weekend?

Hope Lauryn, pops and Time are well and your babies are doing good.

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Wow Kellie! That's an amazing gain! Well done you :D 

Still feeling just as shite but Neil has been great and is letting me sleep it off whilst he looks after Logan. Think it will be a day in bed for me today, feel really achey and weak and throw up as soon as I stand up :( fingers crossed this sods off for tommorrow. 

I'm not going anywhere near shops now until after Xmas! But Neil still hasn't gotten my pressie apparently so I think he's going in today :s rather him than me!

Just realised my ticker is broken...bizzare :s was fine before and now it's 3 days out.

Edit: ignore me, I've just realised that it goes by the 21st of each month as a month gone by and not from the day o his birth, like every Wednesday is another week. Hard to explain but I know what I mean.


----------



## Michelle80

Hi,

Im also expecting this June- I am 16 weeks 4 days pg and just found out 3 days ago we are having a boy!!! EVERYONE thought it was a girl lol

We had to pay for the sexing scan though cost £55 but worth its!!

Merry Christmas!!:xmas12:


----------



## Michelle80

Hi,

Im also expecting this June- I am 16 weeks 4 days pg and just found out 3 days ago we are having a boy!!! EVERYONE thought it was a girl lol

We had to pay for the sexing scan though cost £55 but worth its!!

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## pops23

Hi Michelle!

This thread is actually from last June! We've all had out babies now  massive congratulations, I also had a boy and boys are wonderful!! Good luck with your pregnancy  xxx


----------



## pops23

Ladies, all well with Flynn and I, he's being weighed Monday, will let you know hi weight.

Last night he slept 11-3, in carrycot, it was magic! I actually got 4 hours sleep in my own bed on my own, whoop! So glad lee is off for Xmas now as can help more, while he was o. Paternity leave I almost didn't want him to do too much so that I could cope when he went back to work, but now I know I can cope I am happy with all the help I can get! Xx


----------



## Scally

Hey Michelle, congratulations! I am sure there is a due in June 2012 thread, this was from when we were very impatiently waiting for our scans! 

Hey pops! Go for it with Lee doing lots! Enjoy the time to relax! And yay for Flynn sleeping in his carrycot! Fantastic! 

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Best of luck with your pregnancy Michelle, it will seriously fly by honestly!! I too have a boy and Pops is right, boys are lovely :) 

Pops so pleased to hear you got a good couple of hour sleep! Thats awesome! I was the same when Neil was on leave, didnt want to get too used to him doing things and then struggling when he went back to work but now he's off, im taking full advantage of the extra help. Looking forward to seeing how much Flynn weighs, he really is a gorgeous little boy :)


----------



## pops23

Thanks sweetie, will let you know. He's currently in his sling fast asleep and has been for the last 2 1/2 hours so I've managed to get lots done and am now sitting on the sofa scoffing chocolate, he he  xx


----------



## Scally

Happy Christmas eve!!!!!

Pops- how much did your little man weigh?

Sarah- how are you feeling?

I had two days respite from when the 3 week growth spurt finished and now it seems the 6 week one has started! She fed sooooo much yesterday in the day, then from 5pm until midnight, then from 3am to about 9 this morning! yawn!!!!!!!! 
If she carries this on tomorrow i will probably spend christmas day in a separate room to everyone else! We are going to my dads for christmas, and there will be about 15 members of my family, my dad is very anti BF as well as my step mum and many family members so i wont be able to breastfeed in front of them, so i have been allocated my sisters bedroom! I really hope Poppy gives me a break so i can get some christmas dinner down me!

x


----------



## Scally

Kellie- how is your little man doing this morning? x


----------



## kellie_w

How is everyone?Hope everyone is ok, and managing to get some sleep!

Oliver went a bit downhill with his breathing yesterday so we called nhs direct for advice. They decided we needed a ambulance, and despite us saying no they wouldnt back down. Very embarrassing hearing sirens coming for us. At a&e gte doctor said as this has gone on for a while it could now be strep pneumonia so ordered blood tests and a chest xray. Heartbreaking seeing a canula put in such a little Hand :( fortunately his infection levels are low, so hey suspect it is just another flare up of bronculitus. So pleased as if it had been strep we would have been in hospital for Christmas. 

So a huge happy first Christmas 
To all our babies. Hope you are have a fantastic time!! Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Omg ally you must be a complete zombie right now! That's some extensive feeding right there, wow! That sucks that you would be banished to a different room to feed Poppy, especially if she's wanting feeding like she has been the last 24 hours. I'm stubborn and to be honest, if they were that anti breast feeding and would be willing to see me spend most of the day in the bedroom alone, then I would be reconsidering going. That's just me though, I get wound up by that kind of attitude. 

Kellie, I'm so so pleased that Ollie doesn't have pneumonia, that must have been bloody awful watching him have that canula put in, poor little thing :( have they put him on / are they planning to put him on any inhalers or anything to prevent it happening again or is that not something used in babies his age? 

I'm feeling a bit better today thank you :) got our tree up yesterday (late I know but we've all been ill!) and I had a soppy crying fit because I was just so happy to have my little family :) made me realise that despite the odd sleeping hours and tears from me Neil and Logan, we are so hugely blessed to have him. 

I hope everyone is well and I wish you all an amazing Christmas period, eat lots of tasty things, have a few drinkies and have a fabulous time. Give your little ones all a hug from me won't you :) much love to you all xxxx


----------



## Scally

So pleased u r at home Kellie- must have been horrible with the canula. Merry christmas to u and your gorgeous family xx

Sarah- it really is extreme feeding, she has continued it today-my boobs are so sore!
i must admit it has peed me off, and makes me not want to go for long, especially as if i'm in another room i am going to miss so much of Izzy's christmas day! I have taken a bottle and some formula to see if she might take that if she is constantly feeding.
Awww its so lovely you have a little family, you'll have an amazing christmas.
i am so pleased you are feeling better.

Have a wonderful christmas everyone, enjoy the day with your gorgeous little ones xx


----------



## pops23

How can they be anti breast feeding? Not cool, it's a wonderful thing to be able to do for your baby, I would be pissed and do it anyway! 

Flynn now weighs 10lb! What a little fatty, he's 4 weeks tomorrow and apparently is growing perfectly, not surprised as he's been feeding every two hours lately, it's exhausting so aly I know exactly how you feel!! 

Glad to hear Oliver isn't really poorly Kellie, and hope Luke has a wonderful Christmas, and hope izzy has a great time ally!

Sarah, saw the pic of the tree, looks fab! Happy Christmas all! Xxx


----------



## Inoue

Merry Christmas everyone! Enjoy your day with family and a newborn, mine's currently screaming for a bottle - epic! :haha:

As tiny Tim would say "God bless us, everyone"

:xmas7:

Xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

I can't believe in actually writing this, I feel sick to the very put of my stomach. 

Logan does not have meningitis... But he has bleeding on the brain. And the hospital think we have done it. They gathering evidence as we speak to file an abuse claim. Social services are involved and everything and we don't even know Logan's prognosis although it doesn't look as though the bleeding as actually effecting him. 

I feel physically sick and were both wrecks. We would never ever harm that boy ever. Please don't mention this on Facebook, our families don't even know yet. :( I don't know what happens now but it can't be good :(


----------



## Scally

Oh my god Sarah, I don't even know what to say, oh shit! Shit shit shit!

One, how bad is the bleed on his brain? Where? And what r they doing about it? 

Two, huge hugs to them thinking u have done it, what is wrong with these people????? U would never harm a hair on his head! I really hope it is sorted quickly!

Three- could it be caused by his birth, it was so traumatic, maybe they were too rough with him, have they even thought of that???

Oh my god sarah, I can't even begin to imagine what u r going through, if u need ANYTHING please let me know, I don't know where u live but I'm sure I could get there if u needed anything.

I know I have never met u, but I class u as a friend, and I know u would never do anything to your gorgeous baby, u r a great mum xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sarah oh god, I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through :( how is Logan doing? What happens now? I hope you're all ok hun :hugs:

Ally that is mental you have family members who are actually anti BF :wacko: I can kind of understand people being uncomfortable around a bfing mother, I don't agree with tgat even though and think if they are so uncomfortable then they should leave the room! I hope xmas wasn't too difficult on you with your family and Poppy growth spurting!

Millie is 1 month old today :D also happy 1 month to gorgeous little Flynn! Where has the time gone!? We are finally taking her to be registered tomorrow. OH was so busy with work before we've had to hold it off until he was available to come with (we aren't married). She was weighed last Thursday and was 9lbs 10.5oz so im guessing she's now well over 10lbs, my little chunkster :cloud9:

We had a brilliant xmas, the girls were both spoilt by our families and our lovely new house looks like toys r us threw up in it :lol:


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you both :) anybody that knows me or Neil know that we would never ever harm him. We're just not that kind of people :( 

We don't know much about the bleed itself, they are being pretty cagey with info to us. All we know that it is enough to potentially cause issues, but currently, it isn't effecting him - when he's awake, he is his normal alert self! 

I can see why they would assume, but it really bloody sucks to be on the receiving end of that blame :( 

The birth has (funnily enough) been ruled out. That is by far, the biggest trauma his head has received. According to Neil, 2 attempts at suction were made - the first the suction was attached and the doctor pulled hard, and the suction flew off his head taking the dr off his chair! That can't be good for him surely?! And it may be a case of any slight knock may have opened that wound up. 

At the moment, all of his Obs are stable and he has still been growing well. He put on 13ozs this week ffs! How is that a sign of neglectful abusive parents?! 

Thanks for the support guys, it means a lot to me. I'm not going to spend the night praying to whatever deitys are out there that he is ok :( xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Oh sarah..... I really dont know what to say. I am devastated for you, have had to read your post over and over as I cannot accept what I read. How the hell can they do this to you?! I only know you from over the Internet but know 100% you would never ever harm logan, its so obvious how he is your world. Im so angry that its just like from before he was even in the world they had it in for you. I wish I could help, I really really do :( what happens next, and how is logan treated? Please please come on here and talk to us uf you need to. Sending you the biggest hug, and im not religious at all but praying some how that this gets sorted and someone sees sense and sees how you and neil are perfect parents. 

Hi lauryn and ally! Hope you both are ok, and your girls are doing ok xxc


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks Kellie :) the specialists are in today to look over 'the evidence' and decide how they proceed with treatment. He's lovely and alert this morning, just taken a 140ml feed which is the most he's had in days, he's now asleep on my chest. Got the social services day team round today to take yet another statement from me. 

I was hoping I'd wake up this morning and find its all been some horrid cruel dream but sadly not :( just trying to stay string for our family when honestly, I'm constantly on the edge of a breakdown :(


----------



## Scally

Surely the evidence points to birth? i cant believe they have ruled that out already.... they are so quick to cover up bad births, i have heard it happen before.

Sarah, you and your hubby and your gorgeous son are in my thoughts, please come on here and rant/talk as much as you want, we will help you stay strong, u r very entitled to lots of tears though! Huge hugs xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks ally :)

To me and Neil, everything is pointing toward his birth. Not sure if I've already written this, but the first attempt at suction was bodged. The cup was put on, the consultant yanked and the cup flew off with enough force that the consultant practically flew off his chair. 

Now we've spoken to a new consultant today, a much more neutral one who is willing to investigate this further. He's been strait and said that there could be fault on our side, but at the same time, it could be to do with the birth. 

I asked should he be seeing a neurosurgeon like now, and he said that the surgeon has looked over all the scans and doesn't think he will need surgery for this to go away. 

He is being rescanned next week as the results of that can help date the bleed. If the bleed is still there with no change, it means it's an old bleed - so the birth scenario is very likely, if the bleed is rapidly clearing, that means its a new wound. Now the birth could still be a factor, it may have weakened that particular area so that a normally inconsequential knock could be enough to make things bleed as its already weakened. 

We just need to wait an see :( being interviews by social services and the police in half hour and were scared shitless as with them, it's very much guilty until proven innocent :( will keep you updated x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh Sarah I hope the interviews go as well as they possibly can :wacko: I really don't know what to say. I hope you get some answers soon x


----------



## pops23

Sarah I an absolutely gobsmacked, how could they accuse you of this when all you've done is love and care for your son, I am here for you whenever you need to rant, stay positive that the truth will come out, it has to be the birth, they need to consider that!! Xx


----------



## Inoue

... Im speechless Sarah. I cannot believe they automatically jump and put the blame on you, what a charge to accuse?! Im so so sorry your going through this, I pray the doctors and social put 2+2 together and figure out a plunger on a delicate babies head wouldnt cause trauma if they put mass amount of force it. You have a great case regarding the birth story so calmly speak to the team and put your point across. It wont help but I remember a lady on here who was accused of hurting her son because he had light bruises on his body while in hospital, her and her husband were nearly done for it but they fought back and it ended up being staff who gave the bruises when they were picking him up to roughly.
I hope the bleed on the brain gets sorted, that should be the medical/socials prerogative first off. It must be so scary for you to see, your coping so well hun. Even though all of us on here haven't met you, we know there is no way in hell you would hurt little Logan. 

If you ever need to talk/vent, get advice then come and speak to us. There is no judgement here. Your in my thoughts and prayers and I hope this is settled asap so you can get back to being a normal family :hugs:

Xxxxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you ladies for your support but it breaks my heart to tell you that Logan got taken into the care of social services tonight and we have been banned from the hospital unless we have a supervisor from social services which we have to book in 2 hour slots. 

The reasoning behind that, is that his injury couldn't have been sustained by anything we have said - so it's being classed as an 'unexplained injury with clear malicious intent' which sounds vile. It truly is a case of guilty until proven innocent here. 

We're working on Neil's dad being able to take him as his carer until both sides have gathered evidence for a court battle over his residency but if he gets discharged before Tuesday, he will be placed directly with foster carers and not Neil's dad. 

The most important thing is Logan is stable and they think that the bleed will not require surgery and will dissapear on its own. 

The trauma at birth has been ruled out as apparently the injury happened in the last 7 days. We were however catagorically lied too by the dr who said that if the birth caused him problems, they would have absolutely have dissapeared by the time he was 4 weeks old - that is a lie, they can remain undetected for months, even years. 

Right now, Neil's dad has consulted with a paediatric nurse friend of his who is typing out an email to the tip neurosurgeon at great ormand street hospital asking for a second opinion - something of which we are entitled to ask for. We are on the solicitor hunt as of Monday. I'm requesting all of my medical records and details of the birth which I will sit and go through, highlighting and annotating each and ever part I feel is significant. We arnt giving up and if thy don't think they have a fight in their hands, well they are just stupid. 

I'm at home now after refusing to go back there and it feels horrible without him. Sleeping in the front room as I can't take the sight of his empty Moses basket and changing table right now. :( this is the worst pain imaginable.


----------



## Scally

Oh my god I am so sorry to hear that Sarah, it must be horrible being at home without him. I really hope Neils dad can take him as a carer until they realise they have made a terrible mistake accusing you both. 
Have the said again about re-scanning him next week to see how it is doing? (whether its gone or still there)
I just dont know what to say, i am so so so sorry, if u need anything please let us know x


----------



## Inoue

Good god Sarah... This cant be right what im reading. My mind cant even imagen the process your going though now. You and Neil are being SO strong and always putting Logan first above yourself, I dont know how social cant see the purity in your heart. I truly am shocked they've done all of this so quick, doesn't seem much of an investigation on there end. Dam right you should get a second opinion from great ormand street, fight for every right you have. Surely there have got to be a neutral doctor there who can see your evidence. 
It must be heartbreaking to be home without Logan sweetie, but dont you give up! Your a fab person, a fab friend and a fab mum xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## Scally

They do sound awful, they didnt even give you a fair chance. 
I hope the visit goes ok, give Logan a huge hug from us.
I am glad you have Neils dad support.
All my love and hugs to you x


----------



## pops23

Sarah there is nothing I can say to make the horror and pain of this situation go away, but you fight girl, you fight with everything you have to get your gorgeous little boy back, I know you will never give up. You know and we know in our heart of hearts that you have done nothing wrong, and the truth will out. That second opinion is crucial, keep us updated on what they say. Lots and lots of love xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you lady's I honestly can't tell you in words how much all if your support and your belief in me and Neil means to me, honestly people's belief in us is getting us through right now. 

We've just come back from our first 2 hour supervised visit which has gone really well :) Logan is off 1 hourly neuro Obs now and is on 4 hourly as his condition is good, all his blood pressures and things are fab and stable and he is crying for his feeds and to be changed which as all great signs as it means his mental capabilities are all there as they should be :) 

We just had 2 hours of cuddles and smiles, we got to feed him too. The social worker escort was actually lovely. She made the experience a whole lot less awkward as she was really chatty and lovely. She barely took any notes and she said before she left, and I quote "your both clearly loving and caring parents able to fulfil his needs, I've seen you feed him, change him and comfort him and ill be writing this in my report of your visit today" which is great, it's given me a renewed hope that it's not all doom and gloom and that people can see how much he means to us :) it's killed me walking out of there now mind but we have to stay strong now and just cooperate with everything they want us to do xx


----------



## Inoue

Oh sweetie, that visit sounds ALOT better than what it could of been. Hurrah for having a nice social worker supervising you, its fab thats shes writing good notes about you and Neil. It must of been so hard to walk out of the hospital but start to look forward to your next visit with Logan, when will that be? 
Also fab news about his mental capabilities, sounds no different from a normal baby so bleed on the brain cant be up to much, surely you would of seen an effect by now if it was 'that' bad. 
Oh im so pleased you got on well :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah he's acting like a normal baby, just a little bit sleepier but even that is beginning to wear off now. Just phoned to see how he is and he's having a good night, nice 100ml feed this evening with no vomiting and his Obs are all fab :) so I'm so bloody happy at his progress. Just need to get him home now. 

On the subject of home, we've just secured ourself a 2 bedroom house closer to Neil's dad and family which we can move into whenever we are ready. Neil's dad is helping to pay for the rent on it just so were closer to him and in somewhere bigger and nicer which is amazing of him. 

Back in tommorrow 10-12 to see Logan, can't wait to cuddle my little man. We have a different social worker tommorrow so were really hoping that this social worker leaves us with the same first impression as the lady today - that we are loving and capable parents. Today's visit went about 1000 times better than either of us anticipated, lets hope the guy we have tommorrow is just as nice as today's lady. 

Decided to sleep in the bedroom tonight as I couldn't face seeing his empty basket last night so slept in the front room. It's breaking my heart seeing that basket open and next to me but putting it out of sight is just masking the problem in my opinion. So as stupid as it sounds, I've got a giant tigger teddy in it so it isn't empty anymore. God I'm pathetic eh! 

I hope you all and you gorgeous babas are doing amazingly. I'm so sorry if I seem a bit self absorbed at the moment, it's just that I'm only able to get on in brief moments enough to say what's going on but I care deeply about you all and your babas even if I'm not showing that ATM :) xxx


----------



## kellie_w

You are amazing sarah. That post was full of so much positivity, im so glad that some good things are happening for you. Congratulations on your new home, that will be the fresh start for all of you when you get there and all this can be put behind you. Its so good to hear that logan is doing so well too, he is recovering so quickly... makes me think again how can the injury be recent if he already is getting better? Does the fact you have constantly taken him to the doctor with vomiting not support that this has gone on since birth? Im so glad the social worker was so nice today, I really hope that the one tomorrow is the same and they also see what perfect loving parents you both are. You are not pathetic at all, you are a mummy missing her baby and if tigger helps go for it. I cant even begin to imagine the heartache of that empty basket.

There is no way any of us would think you are self absorbed, don't even think that and definitely dont apologise! We all just want to be here for you, and support you any way we can xxx


----------



## Scally

Sarah- i agree with Kellie, i think u r amazing and your positivity in your post is incredible!

I also agree with surely the fact you have taken him to the docs so much with crying, vomiting etc supports you? If he is now getting better with treatment surely that shows its been going on for a while?

Fantastic about the house, will be such a lovely fresh start for you when this is all sorted.

x


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you both :) just trying to stay strong for our son now. Somebody has to right? I'm lucky to have Neil too, his support and strength is amazing. 

Amazingly, his sickness is going away now he's in hospital...so I'm asking the question today, do you think he has reflux. Now they need to think about the answer to this, because if they want to say no he doesn't, and commit to it being a symptom of the injury then they need to commit to the fact the vomiting had been going on for a long time and was medically documented on the 18th, making the birth trauma a very real possibly from their side. They can't decide it's reflux when it suits them and then use the vomiting as a symptom to throw at as when it suits them if that makes sense. Hoping they say no it's not reflux because ill have a field day with that info as it means that they are basically admitting the injury has been there longer, well within their own original parameters they set for the length of time a birth injury stays about. Does that make sense? X


----------



## kellie_w

Makes perfect sense! Is he still on gaviscon is hospital? If not, and the vomiting and spitting up isnt happening anymore then they are very likely to say he doesnt have reflux. There are tests they can do to confirm if he has or hasnt. Ill be over the moon for you if they say no he hasnt. Try and get it said in front of someone else, they can be your witness and there can be no backtracking. Good luck!! Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## kellie_w

Sarah, have you ever noticed logans hands jerking up and down? That with projectile vomiting points towards a brain bleed, the jerking is called a moro seizure. If that's happened since birth, its more proof its a birth injury. I have read a site with stories of people wrongly accused of hurting their babies, trying to get anything to help you x


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## pops23

Great news hun, everything crossed for you, your so positive and doing so well, you're being much braver than I would be!

Sounds like Logan's doing so great, give him a kiss from me xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## Scally

Oh no Sarah that's awful! I really do hope they can staff it tomorrow, that would be so upsetting to not see him for 2 days its hard enough going home without him. 
X


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## Scally

Phew!!!! Glad that was sorted! And yay for grandad being able to push him around in his pram and being off the monitors!!!! X


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## pops23

Great news hun, sounds like he's doing brilliantly!! Cx


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## Inoue

Thats great news Sarah that the hospital is keeping him there, gives Neils dad just enough time to take over as care role. What happens after thtat though, are you of free will to visit him at FIL whenever you want or do you still need social supervision? 

Oh, Happy 1st January everyone :happydance: xx


----------



## kellie_w

Happy new year girls! We can all now say we had a baby last year! Heres hoping for sarah that everything gets put right as it should be as quick as possible x


----------



## Scally

Happy new year! i was thinking that too kellie that our babies were born last year!

hope you have a nice visit sarah, so pleased you are able to see him today. how is the catheter thing going now? 2013 will be your year sarah, you are going to get your little boy back soon. pleased he is staying in hospital, hopefully all the paperwork will be done on neils dad soon x


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## time

Oh my god.. Just had an hours peace so decided to catch up on you guys, read through the last few pages and cannot believe what's happened sarah.absolutely shocked, poor little logan and you and Neil are so strong I would be in absolute pieces, it's every parents worst nightmare. I know you will but please stay strong and fight this through. Get a good solicitor on the case, maybe one who specialises in child and social services cases.and definitely go for the second opinion. Spend your spare time researching birth trauma and getting a case together, this'll be good for keeping you occupied too. 

I know there's nothing anyone can say to help right now but we are all here for advice and support should you need it.

Really puts things in perspective hearing your ordeal sarah and I feel terrible for whining about lack of sleep etc etc. Really hoping to hear some good news from you soon and good luck with the care worker tonight. X


----------



## Inoue

Shame same restraints apply even with Neil's dad, BUT you know he will be safe, warm and loved after with him instead of complete strangers. Hope your hour visit goes ok, esp with that social worker manager. Im sure she has her own judgement/opinions but thats her mind state, dont be put off seeing Logan because you feel like your being judged. All this will clear its self soon enough and she will move onto judging another family like she has done you :hugs:. It is nice of her to come in on your day off though, maybe sound greatful and she will be warm back. The depression side of it must be very difficult, its trying to cope with thats going on without falling into a pit. I feel your pain as I believe I was only steps away from PND (all ok now). 
Make sure you document ALL the problems you've had since birth re catheters. It will be gold for your case (also the amount of times you went to doctors pre hand).

Good to see you Time/Scally/Kellie, glad to see your all doing alright. Mental to say that we had our babies last year! :haha: xx


----------



## pops23

Happy new year all! We had a hell of a night last night, Flynn screamed from 11-1.30 and nothing woul calm him, we had people per but ended up totally missing new year! Hoping it was a one off!

Sarah I have everything crossed that Logan will get to go to Neil's dad, as time says start building a case and do your research, knowledge is power and you need to have the upper hand here. Sending lots of love to you all

2013, can't believe it! Anyone planning to be pregnant again this year? Xxx


----------



## Scally

NO CHANCE!!!!!!!! LOL! 
Sorry to hear about Flynn crying, i do hope its a one off!

How are things with you Time?

How did your visit go today Sarah? I hope she was nicer to you, she must have some belief in you- i dont think she would have given up her bank holiday lightly.

How are you kellie? Lauryn?

I am rubbish at the moment, have got a womb infection and a scar infection, the doc reckons there is an abscess under the scar, best case scenario antibiotics can break it down or to have it drained, the very worst is it bursts and opens up some of my scar- it is really freaking me out, i hate looking at it, i am so worried the whole scar will come undone! Luckily Dave has had some time off over christmas but tomorrow he is supposed to go back to work, we'll see, i havent been able to do much and am having to sit/lay down most of the time.


----------



## Inoue

That sounds awfull Scally, what a pity. I thought by now it be end of all the worry regarding healing, guess it is a longer process when it comes to C sections. Hope it doesn't open your scar up hun, take it easy at home.

Pops. Good god no way!!! :rofl:. Think another pregnancy will just finish me off! Im most looking forward to having my nights back at some point ;). Are you thinking about it? Crap to hear Flynn was playing up, we often have solid 'playing' up nights like that, hope he's better tonight.

Xx


----------



## kellie_w

Another baby???! Sitting here at 3am the answer is easy, absolutely no way!!!!! We already have had a scare this week after the doctor wrongly told me that the depo is effective immediately. Turns out it is if given in the first 5 days of your period, which it wasn't. Have had some pregnancy symptoms and honesty, seeing those words "not pregnant" come up was the hugest relief. I don't know what I would have done! Ally, it sucks that you gave to go through this, im hoping so much your antibiotics work.

Another huge hug for sarah, and hoping neils dad gets to have logan. Good luck today with getting a solicitor. 

Hi to everyone else, your babies are all looking gorgeous!!! Can't believe Oliver is 8 weeks old tomorrow, dreaded injections next week :(

Xxx


----------



## Scally

Looks like your night was like ours kellie! Not sure whether the antibiotics r affecting poppy or they r dwindling my supply, or she's having another growth spurt/wonder week but she is not a happy girl! 
We have our dreaded injections next friday, god I hate them! Dave is off then anyway cause of his family over and 2nd xmas so he can take her in, I'll be there to feed her and calm her straight after.
What a scare with your depo injection, the relief must have been immense! 
X


----------



## kellie_w

Apparently week 8 is the next wonder week, they become unsettled and clingy. Ollie decided yesterday he only wants mummy, anyone else will be screamed at. Last night was hell, he would only stop crying if I held his hand when laid down, as soon as I let go he would scream. So unsettled and cried nearly all day yesterday again, only a few calm awake periods when laying on me I really can't remember luke being this bad. 

You are lucky dave is off with the injections, I am not looking forward to it at all. Ours are next weds, after our 6 week check up. I think after seeing ollie with the canula but in and the tube up his nose im not worried as much about tge injections more the after effects. 

Did dave go back today in the end? How are you feeling today? X


----------



## Scally

that could explain poppys behaviour- god its so hard trying to work out what it is- antibiotics, milk supply or wonder week!
He hasnt gone back today, my womb infection feels loads better, i'm not aching anymore or temperature but the scar one not so good- i looked at it last night with a little mirror and it doesnt look good- it totally freaks me out!
The after effects of the injection worry me too, Izzy has always been bad with hers, she is due her pre school ones too, but will wait and see how poppy is first- was going to do them at the same time- no chance!

x


----------



## kellie_w

Im glad he hasn't gone back, you definitely need looking after, and help with rhe girls. When do you get the scar checked again? Do you know why you have got so ill? 

Has poppy got spots yet? I remember luke getting them around 5 weeks so I know they
Are normal but oliver has had them nearly 3 weeks they are covering his whole face, in his ears and have now spread down his chest to his belly button. When he gets cross they flare up bright red and look really sore x


----------



## Scally

I dont think they'll check the scar again unless i go back to the docs, the antibiotics are helping the redness of it and the soreness but theres a few inches of it which is swollen (think thats where the abscess is) so if that hasnt improved by Friday i will go back.
I have no idea how i got them, i think i had the womb one for a couple of weeks if i'm honest, i had a sore tum, achey joints and feeling sicky, but put it down to a normal part of c section recovery and tiredness! I think because my recovery with Izzy was so horrendous i thought this time was normal and i didnt realise i should have felt better than i did, if that makes sense.

I havent noticed her with spots, she has a rash that comes up every now and then since i've been on the antibiotics, bless her x


----------



## time

Aww ally sorry you're having such a hard time. Hopefully you are on the mend now! 
I'm dreading the injections but quite a few weeks off yet for us. 

Touch wood so far wren has been an angel and is still sleeping pretty well and only crying when she wants food. We are still only having 40/50ml at most feeds though which I wish would increase so she could go longer between.

Definitely no more babies here!! I've always said I wanted 3 with maybe 2 years between each but despite having a pretty easy and quick birth I still feel pretty traumatized.I don't know why. I know it will probably change in a year or so and ill be broody haha but for now I feel like one maybe enough!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry I've been awol ladies, have been so busy with the move and everything plus we have no broadband until Friday. Sarah I'm devastated for you :( I can't believe what has happened. I really hope Logan is back home with you and Neil soon :hugs: 

Definitely no babies this year for us! OH doesn't want anymore at all, and honestly Millie is so much more harder work than her big sis was that she's put me off any more :haha: I'm sure that'll fade away as time goes on and I might be able to change his mind in 4-5 years!

Happy New Year to you all :) nothing new to report here really. Millie's belly button is still weeping but it doesn't smell and its not red/sore looking but she's had to have some swabs taken at the hospital to check it isn't infected, should hopefully hear back about that on Friday.


----------



## time

Hey lauryn! I presumed you had no broadband yet at the new house! Wrens belly button is also a little weepy still.. Thought that was normal to be honest but I'm seeing my health visitor tomorrow so will ask her then! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

It's been hell with no internet :rofl: luckily I've had plenty to do otherwise I could have easily gone mad! I miss coming online at stupid o'clock when doing night feeds the most! I have hardly any phone signal and no 3G coverage here either so it's been a bit lonely with no outside contact!

I suppose it depends when the clamp falls off as to whether it should still be weeping or not. Millie's fell off on day 4 and the doctor agreed it should be fully healed by now. I can't remember when Amber' s healed up but it definitely didn't take this long. I think it's best to ask your HV just in case :thumbup:

My healthy eating and fitness is supposed to be starting from tomorrow! actually looking forward to losing this jelly belly and not eating as much crap as I had been!


----------



## pops23

We're going to start trying next Christmas/ start jan 2014 to try for a two year age gap, but deffo having a year off, want to enjoy Flynn and enjoy not being duffed! ;-)

Time glad to hear all is well with wren 

Ally sorry to hear you've been poorly, hope you start to feel better soon. Can't believe Oliver and poppy are due their jabs already! Time is flying  xxx


----------



## Scally

lauryn- hope the move went well, nice to have u back. i would be lost without the internet, i come on so much when i'm nursing- usually thats why i have no capital letters etc!
how is millie harder work than amber?

x


----------



## pops23

Hi lauryn! Glad to hear all went well with the move  cx


----------



## ttc_lolly

We just got really lucky with Amber I think, she was as good as gold - hardly cried, wasn't overly sick or fussy and was Sttn by 3/4months. Millie isn't sick at all really but she's pretty fussy and she cries soooo much. I'm sure she has colic/really bad wind which is probably the cause but she is hard work, I'm just hoping it passes soon. I'm winding her plenty, have recently started giving her infacol and I lay her on my chest or on my lap (on her front) to help ease any discomfort but nothing seems to really help. I think if she had been our first we would definitely have been put off a 2nd!


----------



## time

Aww lauryn wren is the same sometimes, she is just a very windy baby. The health visitor told me to hold off using infacol if I can help it so I've just been winding her an awful lot mainly on my knee on her tummy which helps a lot. I find holding her like that and standing up and patting her tummy also really helps. Also holding her legs in to her tummy for a few seconds then releasing is good. Her wind is in her bowel apparently rather than stomach hence why getting a burp out doesn't always help.

Had an amazing night lastnight, little wren had just 30ml at 9pm so I thought we were in for a bad night, but she didn't wake up again til 2.45!!! That's almost 6hrs straight it was brilliant! Hoping she only gets better :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

I actually keep forgetting to give her the infacol so she's not had much of it tbh! I have been massaging her and moving her legs in a bike riding motion but I think last night was probably the worst we've had with her so far :( non stop screaming (not normal cries) from around 6PM to 11.30-12 ish, it was awful. I've booked a gp appt for later today just to get her checked out because I really dont want to go through that again!

That's brilliant time, go wren :yipee:


----------



## pops23

That's awesome time!  we had a pretty good night too, Flynn had bath at 9, boob and then 80ml of expressed at 10, he settled around 10.45 and slept till 4! Xx


----------



## Scally

Poor millie, hope the doc can help her out today.

Good sleep for Flynn!

I am struggling with trying to get Poppy down at a reasonable time- she will sleep downstairs on the sofa or on Dave until about 10, i'll feed her, but she wont settle until about midnight! Mind u saying that she'll usually sleep until 5ish then, this morning was 7! But i would like her to have a more reasonable bedtime- but she cluster feeds so much i cant see how i can, and she wont settle upstairs earlier. 

I think my scar is coming to a head today, i think the abscess has burst as a section of my scar is now full of blood and puss (bleurgh!!!) so now we have to see if it gets reabsorbed or whether its going to split the scar, its freaking me out, it looks disgusting!
Luckily Dave has taken today off again, i think i would panic slightly with that and having both girls to look after!

x


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## Scally

My gosh sarah what else do u need to do? I can't understand why your birth wasn't discussed before?! It could have been sorted before now. 
So fantastic that u can now visit with neils dad and he will take care of logan when he leaves hospital, that's one big relief. And great about it being proven that u couldn't have shaken him. There was no trauma to his head so surely that proves it was something from the birth or a long time before u took him to hospital.
It must be so frustrating for u, everything is backing u up, with glowing social workers reports but still he isn't coming home? I really don't get it x


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blimey Sarah you poor thing :hugs: sounds like they are making an absolute mess out of everything and the consequences of them doing so are so high you'd think they'd be doing a better job :wacko: your update sounds so positive though, I hope they come to their senses soon and Logan is back where he belongs.

Ally that sounds so bad :( are you in a lot of pain? I hope it doesn't burst :hugs:

Millie's swab came back clear, so looks like her belly button is just taking a bit longer to heal. The doctor agrees that it's colic/bad wind she has and he said to continue using infacol but also try it with gripe water and see how she gets on. If no improvement, or the crying becomes too unbearable to take her back and we can try prescription stuff. I bought some gripe water straight away and that plus the infacol has made a massive difference already... although I'm now sat relaxing in the tub and can hear her crying downstairs and OH trying to soothe her :wacko: spoken too soon perhaps!?


----------



## Scally

Awwwww Lauryn- i hope the infacol and gripe water helps, colic is horrible, Izzy had it and the only thing that worked was colief. Glad Millies belly button isnt infected.

Sarah- i hope today goes ok xx

Well i woke up this morning, went to the loo and saw blood dripping down from my scar, so now its started weeping and is freaking me out even more! lol. I am sat here with a sanitary towel on it waiting for the doctors to open. I really hope the whole lot doesnt open as its about a third of my scar and in the middle section so it wont be pretty. Its actually not too painful unless i move so if i lay/sit still its fairly pain free. I feel dizzy and sick but think thats more psychological than anything else!

x


----------



## kellie_w

Oh sarah, im so pleased the shaking has been ruled out, and that neils dad has been made logans carer, its all steps in the right direction. Surely if there are no marks on logan there is absolutely nothing you can be blamed for and it should be straight forward from here? Though I guess not with all the procedures that have to be followed. Will you take things further when you are cleared? 

Ally, I know I have been what apping you but sending another hug and get well from here.

Lauryn I think we have matching babies. I haven't wanted to write anything cos of what Sarah is going through, I feel I shouldn't complain at all but I am struggling so much. I just need to release this as I have no one else to talk to. This crying is destroying me, its been 4 weeks of up and down and getting worse. Im so lucky he is sleeping so well but the days are long and hard. 4 hours last night he screamed constantly. Every waking moment is just crying. I feel im neglecting luke as oliver needs comforting all the time and I hate hate hate it. There us nothing obvious thats causing it so I cant do nothing. Why have I got such another unhappy baby? Luke was exactly the same. I must be doing something wrong :(


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :hugs: Kellie I definitely think we are in the same boat, you are not alone and it certainly is not your fault :hugs: are you using anything for colic? I must say last night was so much better than she's been in a long while but I don't want to speak too soon! I also feel bad on Amber as Millie is pretty much all consuming and I seem to be the only one out of the 2 of us that doesn't get as stressed with her :( luckily Amber has been fine and is still her happy little self, so looks like it's just me feeling guilty ridden. I also haven't spoken about it too much, one because I've not had the net so couldn't get online but also because it is a little embarrassing. I am coping but its bloody hard, I was looking forward to this newborn and young stage so much when I was pregnant and now I just can't wait for it to be over!

Ally, that would freak me out so much. Did you have this last time too?


----------



## Scally

Sarah- have you heard back from the meeting yet? When he comes home you definitely need to make some heads spin!

Lauryn- Hope Millie continues to be better, it is so hard, i get so much guilt with Izzy, especially at the moment when i'm fit for nothing!

I didnt have a scar infection with Izzy, i had a womb infection, with lots of bleeding/clots etc, this time the bleeding etc was minimal, but didnt realise i had a womb infection which i think then spread to my scar. It is still leaking, and the nurses havent been- they told Dave at the surgery that they will be here today or tomorrow!!!??? All i can think of is that they have been told its a re-dress or something surely they shouldnt just leave me with a 5cm open wound in my tummy thats still leaking blood and pus? It is very stingy now, Dave has just gone to boots to get a dressing to put on it as the sanitary towels werent quite doing their job! 

We had the HV round today, she has raised a concern with Poppys head circumference- she was 98 centile when born now 50- it could be down to the fact she was a c section delivery so head didnt squash down or down to human error of measuring. I need to see her in a month to see if its grown. 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's awful Ally, I saw on FB that that's what they said :wacko: thank goodness for Dave bless him! Any chance you could nip to hospital? I hope it was just an error made at Poppys birth re her head circ. 

Sarah how did the meeting go? Your new status on FB almost made me cry, I feel for you and Neil so much :hugs: has Logan not gone to your FIL's care? x


----------



## kellie_w

Same lauryn, luke is mostly happy playing with toys and watching peppa pig and wall e, he has always wanted to play alone which I guess is good but I do feel so guilty. I want to potty train him next month, no idea how im going to do that with a screaming clingy baby! Im not sure if its colic. Its not just after feeds, its morning and evening, between 8 and 12 then 5 til 9. He is content for around 15 minutes during these times, the rest he is crying. I guess he is just like his brother! I have had a few cries, that helps a little. I think having wes at home over christmas had made things worse, 10 days of help now all on my own again.

Sarah. I saw your post on facebook. Im not sure when you will come back here and see this but im so so sorry. I am devastated that this is the outcome. I just dont understand with no proof how they can do this. I really thought it wouldn't turn out this way. And 4 months wait?!?! What a joke. I dont know what else to say, im just so angry. You have so much support though, all those friends who want to help you. Again it backs up what lovely innocent people you and neil are. I wish I could fight for you, if I could do anything to help I would. Its so damn unfair on the 3 of you xxx


----------



## kellie_w

And now im more cross. Perfect innocent parents like sarah and neil who do nothing wrong and have to suffer for doing norhing except loving and protecting their child and now I read on twitter about a mother who today wanted nandos so bad she took her 19 month old in a car without a car seat. But it was ok cos she was holding him. Jeez, this world is so wrong.


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## Scally

Oh god i am so sorry about that Sarah- there is such an injustice in this i think u should take it to the papers! On the day they decide Neils dad isnt suitable, wtf???!!! After getting your hopes up like that?
AND that his veins are larger so could have been caused by anything trivial and STILL they think u have done something awful?!?!!! And 4 months to wait until court??? What is wrong with these people??? I am angry for you, upset, shocked, i dont blame u starting smoking again, this situation is insane!

xxxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sarah I am shocked and horrified how they've dealt with it all :nope: can't even begin to know what you & Neil are going through, but please know we are all here for you :hugs: x


----------



## time

How is everybody?
Sarah I cannot believe how you have been treated. I hope you and Neil fight with all you have to get him back where he belongs as soon as possible.

Is anybody else still feeling bruised down below? It's been 5 weeks now and I didn't have stitches or anything but I just feel a little sore still. I have my 6 week check next week anyway so I presume they check everything is normal?!


----------



## Inoue

Sarah. Im so so sorry hun, this is beyond unfair and unjustified. After ALL that work Neils dad did to be the main carer, it just gets pushed aside. I really feel for you at this hard time. Are you able to have any contact with Logan through the foster carers? What is this about court? Are you going to court to try and fight for him back or is it a case agaisnt you? Sorry for the questions, i cant see any writing about the info above. 
As for the 'reasons' behind the injury.. what a loads of BS?!! As you say, it could of been anything and as you wasnt aware of the large veins (as no one would be) then how could you of prevented trauma?! Im completely lost with how this has worked out. 

Remember that he is YOUR son, you brought him into this world and you deserve to have him back in your arms, i pray all will work out in your favour sooner rather than later :hugs:.

Kellie, Im sorry sweetie that Oliver has been non stop with the crying, it can drive you to dispair when they just wont settle. Its not because your a bad mum, very far from it. When Reimi goes off like that for hours, i have to generally remind myself that shes just a baby and this is her way of acting out. Weve recentlt found that she loves her rocking chair and (if that fails) the sound of a hairdryer shuts her up. I now have an app which does hairdryer sound for me to use on a night. Maybe experiment with different sounds? Hope things have been better today x

Time, i didnt have stitches either but i healed and stopped bleeding about 2 weeks ago. Not had any soreness since. Maybe its just taking you a little longer, all bodies heal differently. You could mention it on your 6 week check :) x

Scally, hope your C-sec scar heals up soon, what a nightmare! Cant believe its got to the point of putting a pad on it?! Bloody hope the medics get it sorted soon! x

Hope everyone elce is doing ok, all fine with me and Reimi. Cant believe how quick my little girl is growing, she's going to be sooo tall when she's older! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sarah, understandable :thumbup: btw loved the new photo you posted on FB :)

How is everyone? All is well here, I had my 6wek check up yesterday and it was just a chat really about how I'm feeling mentally and physically and then contraception. I've decided to go for the mirena, no more kiddies for me for a looooong time - or ever according to my OH :haha:

Millie is responding to the colic water and infacol, evenings are now a lot better and there's a lot less screaming. The past few night times have been pretty bad though, waking every hour or so and then taking a while to settle back down.

Nothing much to report really apart from that! Hope you're all ok x


----------



## pops23

Understand Sarah, sending lots of love xxx

All is getting better here, Flynn has been really poorly but he's starting to get better, I'm ill now but will live. We basically haven't had an evening in two weeks because of all the crying and refusing too settle, it's not colic he's just very fractious in the evenings. He's sleeping fairly well, 11-4 last night, but the only way I can get him to sleep is to put him on my chest and I end up falling asleep like that and sneaking him off me when I happen to wake up!! 

How is everyone else? Lauryn glad to hear that Millie is improving, are you still breast feeding? Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yep still BF'ing pops, how is it going for you? Millie will only fall asleep in my arms and I do keep falling asleep with her in bed. Like you, I wake up and then sneakily transfer her to her basket! Glad Flynn is better bless him, hope you feel well soon :hugs:


----------



## time

That's understandable sarah. Sending love to you and Neil x

What did they do at the 6 week check lauryn? I have mine next week and don't know what to expect! Glad the gripe water and infacol have helped! Wrens hasn't been sleeping as well the, last 2 nights either, maybe it's the 5 week growth spurt!!?
The hot water bottle in her moses basket trick works wonders still though I drag it out and put her in and because it's warm she doesn't wake up. 

Glad little Flynn is feeling better and hope you are soon too!

Hope your tummy is healing well now ally I've been worrying about you!


----------



## time

That's understandable sarah. Sending love to you and Neil x

What did they do at the 6 week check lauryn? I have mine next week and don't know what to expect! Glad the gripe water and infacol have helped! Wrens hasn't been sleeping as well the, last 2 nights either, maybe it's the 5 week growth spurt!!?
The hot water bottle in her moses basket trick works wonders still though I drag it out and put her in and because it's warm she doesn't wake up. 

Glad little Flynn is feeling better and hope you are soon too!

Hope your tummy is healing well now ally I've been worrying about you!


----------



## Inoue

Bless ya Sarah. No problem about the posts, ill keep checking FB :hugs:

I have my 6 week HV check tomorrow so will be interested to see what Reimi weighs now, I have my 8 week GP check on the 25th where ill go back on pill and Reimi will get her jabs (fun!). 

Pops. God Flynn sleeps well! Im lucky if I get 2hours in one period, let alone 5 hours. Guess thats the difference if you co-sleep (i guess your still doing that). Well done! :D

Xx


----------



## pops23

My 6 week check was rubbish! 10 mins, checked my BP, glanced at by scar and that was about it! Waste of time. Decided not to go back on BC as want to five y body a break after 13 years of the pill and being pregnant. Condoms for us this year! 

I'm still breast feeding but it's been Tricky the last few days with Flynn being ill and not being able to breathe. He's feeding better today but I did give him some formula last night for the first time, it knocked him out from 11-4.20! May give him a bottle of expressed tonight and see if that does the same job! Xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Hi girls glad to see you and babies are all doing well. Glad to hear flynn is getting better, it is awful seeing them struggle to breathe and not to be able to help. 

The 6-8 week checkup is a joke. I had mine today, after a hour wait the doctor just asked if I was feeling ok and that was it! He then quickly checked ollie over, didnt weigh or measure him and that was it. I even had to remind him to fill in the red book! He thinks ollie has reflux, and gave a prescription for gaviscon. Im not keen to use it as a) im not 100% convinced it is actually reflux, I think he is just fussy and b) it causes constipation so is it going to make things worse. He has improved a lot ovwer the last week, crying less until today and smiling more. The jabs were horrendous, I was fibe with the first after seeing the canulaur put in last month but when the nurse said the second one stings like hell I started to cry. Yep, ollie screamed the place down and boy have we paid the price today! Grumpy, crying, temperature. Calpol took his temperature down but the crying continued. Good luck to you all, I know everyone has this to come! Is anyone choosing not to vaccinate? 

Im taking drastic steps to lose the baby weight and have started the cambridge diet. My goal is 5 stone in 12 weeks. Im dreading tomorrow as day 2 and 3 are ment to be the worse as your body goes into ketosis. 

Sarah, I agree with what you are doing. Its sad but neccessary. I hope the fight is picking up pace. You are still in my thoughts every single day.

Its so exciting to see so many posts today! I miss reading whats going on with you all!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

time, it's as Kellie explained it really. It's mostly a chat, see how you're doing mentally & physically. 

Poor Flynn, hope he's better soon! I have expressed twice since Millie was born, I am far too lazy to do anymore :rofl: so much easier to whip a boob out! Millie has been bad the last few nights but they have a growth spurt around 6 weeks so I'm putting it down to that.

Kellie, we are delaying vaccinations. She will be having them, but not until she's 3.5 months +. Poor Ollie, I hope he's feeling better soon. Good luck on the CD hun, you can do it! I know of some much cheaper and nicer tasting VLCD plans if you are interested? CD is a lot cheaper than LL but still a little overpriced IMO, but if you feel you need the "counsellor" then I suppose it is money well spent. I always go it alone and just use weight loss forums and FB support groups for help and advice. I wish I could do a VLCD but obvs can't because I'm bf'ing. You can do it, just keep positive and break your end goal up into mini goals/achievements, it seems less daunting then I think. Day 2/3 is hard, just drink plenty of water and they'll pass soon enough :) I did join SW this evening though and feeling very positive, ready to shift this weight!


----------



## kellie_w

Thanks lauryn :) I definately need the counseller support, I always fail at diets! My mil is doing it too, as we are goinf together we get discounts so its working out around £45 a week. We are already saving money though, no evening trips to sainsbury to buy coke and chocolate! Good luck with slimming world, I always enjoyed that diet. I love carbs so eating unlimited pasta and potatoes was really for me! I just never has the will power to continue once the losses slow down! Did you gain much with millie? I gained loads with luke but not nowhere near as much with oliver x


----------



## Scally

Totally understandable Sarah, huge hugs to u, please keep us updated on fb, thinking of u xxxx

Lauryn- Glad Millie is responding well to gripe water and infacol!
I am the same with the feeding too, in bed, i fall asleep and then transfer her once i wake up! I also cannot be bothered to express, our pump is sooooo noisy it gives me a headache, and it just takes so much effort! Can i ask your reasons for delay? We delayed the MMR with Izzy and will with Poppy after talking to a few about it. 

Pops- sorry to hear Flynn has been poorly, it sounds horrible, how are you feeling today? 

Time- my 6 week check was very good, lots of measuring of Poppy, seeing if she could lift her head, hip check etc etc. For me it really helped me as thats when they discovered i had the infection, it probably would have taken me a while to actually go for that alone. 
Unfortunately my scar isnt healing well, i now have two holes in it, still leaking lots of horrible stuff, i am going to the nurse to get the dressing changed again today so think i might ask what on earth is going to happen- surely i cant go on like this much longer, two lots of antibiotics, second course now but still lots of gross stuff, not being able to bend/lift, rest as much as possible etc. Dave has got to go back to work next week, then what? Two children and a mum that cant do much!

Inoue- Hope the HV goes well, let us know how much Reimi weighs now! How are you feeling now? How are you coping with lack of sleep?

Kellie- Good luck with the cambridge diet over the next couple of days! 
Poor Ollie, how is he doing today? 
I am dreading the jabs, Poppy has hers tomorrow, i know i will cry! Luckily Dave will be there too!

Dave has been off all week which has been lovely as all his family have been down for our 2nd christmas! It has been so nice but absolutely exhausting!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh that's good you have your mil doing it to kellie, you can spur and motivate one another :) I like SW but I usually fail with it because the weight comes off too slowly, whereas a VLCD it just drops off and you see results fast! But going to do my best and I'm really motivated so hopefully I'll stick to plan! I only put on a couple of lbs or so with Millie, that's because I actually lost weight during 1st & 2nd tri. I was bigger to begin with though, still carrying weight from Amber's pregnancy.

Ally, I did a lot of reading up and research when Amber was a newborn and I just wasn't comfortable with her having so much put into her body all at once at such a young age. After lots of consideration we decided to let her natural immunity do its job and then we (begrudgingly) went and had hers done a little before she turned 4months and we'll do the same again. We also delayed the MMR too :thumbup:


----------



## time

Good luck with the diet Kellie! Never heard of it before but it sounds brutal! My sil did slimming world and loved it but again gave up when the Loss slowed down. I'm so lucky I am only 3lbs off my pre pregnancy weight god knows how but I'm so so thankful. I put on just over 2 stone!
I saw your Facebook post about vaccinations.. It's made me look into it more and I just don't know if I want them so young. How do you go about delaying them? How do the doctors react the to you doing that?!
I was under the impression they checked 'down there's at the 6 week check?! Maybe not!!

Glad you are seeing the nurse today ally I would definitely push for an answer as to what's going to happen as they can't just leave you like that! Let us know how it goes!

Wrens hasn't been weighed for a week but she had put on exactly 2lbs then!! She is very greedy! That works out at an ounce a day since birth!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ally so sorry completely missed out the part about your scar :dohh: I'm sorry it's still not healed, hopefully the nurses help you out. It sounds odd no one is making more of a deal about it :wacko:

Time, you will get a letter through the post with an appt on for Wren's vaccs. With Amber's I just ignored it! They sent a second letter out with new appt on and I called and just cancelled it. I took her for a weigh in at a HV clinic and explained to them I was delaying her schedule and they just did her 6-8week check and that was that. It's your decision totally, don't let anybody try and push anything on to you. No one has ever batted an eyelid or said a word to me but a nurse did pester my friend a little and she just told her straight!


----------



## Inoue

Its my birthday today!, im quarter of a century old! :happydance: (and im sat here at 4am praying the bottle warmer will hurry up!)

Got on fab at 6 weeks check. Reimi is now 11lb 4oz which is 75% centile (sp?) and 60cm long which makes her 95% centile, shes going to be one tall lady! Lol. She did all the other tests which she passed with flying colours, one very happy mummy! I have my 8 week check on 25th.

Kellie. We may be good support for each other! As of Saturday im going on fatloss4idiots - very strict metabolic diet, I managed to lose 9lbs in 11 days last time and it kick started me to my 3 stone loss, im hoping I can do it again. Not an easy diet like yours so im here if you want to chat :thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## Scally

Glad your 6 week check went well Inoue! Go Reimi!!!!!

Got some good news about scar finally, even though there is now 3 holes the nurse thinks it is healing well and that all the yucky stuff inside has finally come out, and now its just getting rid of the yucky stuff on the outside (she used better language than me! lol). So on Monday I am going to her to get the bandage changed again, she is going to do a swab in one of the holes (slightly ewwwww) and to see if maybe i could stop my antibiotics (not very sure on this might need to take for another week). So even though its going to take a little while to fully heal I am so happy that it is getting better, and there is an end in sight!!!!!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Great news Inoue, sounds like Reimi is doing fabulously :)

That's great Ally, what a relief I'm sure :hugs: hopefully the swab comes back clear x


----------



## Scally

Happy birthday Inoue! X


----------



## kellie_w

Happy birthday inoue! I would love to diet buddy with you! The first 3 days have been hard but I'm so determined to do this! Never heard of your diet, what does it involve? X


----------



## Inoue

Its 4 meals a day and it generates a list you can eat, no allowances. For example, my breakfast tomorrow can be hard boiled egg, fruit salad and glass of 1% milk, you eat all or part of that menu but you must stop before your full. Ill have a fruit salad and milk :). Then same goes for the rest of the meals bit different food groups (scrambled egg, bacon, veg, nuts, ham, chicken). No sweets, chocolate or drinks over 10 cals. Its a hard going diet but it always seems to work. 

Congratulations to reaching 3 days! Its such difficulty from what were normally eating. Hiw much are you hoping to lose in total? Are you just after weight loss or toning? 

Had a pretty crap birthday as it all went tits up but Im hopeful next year will be better. Just need Reimi to play up tonight to finish me off :nope:

Xx


----------



## kellie_w

Oh no, what happened to make it go wrong? Your diet sounds like the terri Ann 123 diet, I was going to do that as the weight dropped off people! Good luck for your first day tomorrow! I'm want to lose 67Ib, need to get off the weight from two babies! I'm really missing food, its hard to get my head round that I'm not going to eat food for 12 weeks! I love how you say no sweets etc over 10 calories, that puts every sweet out the window! How quick does your diet work? I should be at or near my goal within 12 weeks x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Keille well done on completing day 3 hun, that's your first milestone and biggest hurdle I think. It's so so hard adjusting to not eating food - really silly but I used to miss chewing :rofl: so I'd chew whilst drinking my milk shakes haha! Have you cheated and weighed yourself yet, or are you being good and waiting the week?

A few of my friends are currently doing 30 day shred and I'm contemplating giving it a go :wacko: I really need to get exercising as I know deep down that's really the only way I'll ever get the weight off and keep it off. It's just soooo much hard work :haha:


----------



## kellie_w

Thanks lauryn! It has been hard, especially with olivers crying returning, that with hunger has nearly drove me insane. I always turned to chocolate for comfort . Luckily, we decided to give the gaviscon a go and since starting it we have a different baby. I hope it continues to make my diet easier! I am being bad and weighing daily, yesterday after 2 days I had lost 5Ib. Cant wait to weigh in the morning! Im with you on the chewing, I brought some gum as its allowed as long as you dont chew for more than 3 mins, it tasted sooooo good! I have a huge roast potato craving right now at 2.30am! Whats the 30 day shred? X


----------



## Inoue

Wow! 67lbs to lose in 12 weeks, that 5lbs a week! You go girl!!! :happydance:

I have 34lbs to lose - im hoping to lose it by /MayJune time so i can look hot for summer :). Ive heard v good things about the 30 day shread but its not great if you want results on the scales, its more for the losing inches and defining/toning, maybe best for when your near your goal just to finish you off and look fab!! 

My diet lasts 11 days then you have 3 cheat days, followed again by the same pattern (i only do it once as i cant manage 2 cycles) Here's the website: https://www.fatloss4idiots.com/ (you have to pay a one off fee for the diet generator but the few pages beforehand are good to read).

Im not sure if your on MFP kellie but here's my profile if you are a member or want to be a member, you can add friends to rally each other on etc: https://www.myfitnesspal.com/kitjos

xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've never heard of that diet Inoue.. what happens when you lose the weight and need to return to normalcy? Is there a plan to then keep you at maintenance?

Kellie, that's brilliant :D I used to weigh myself everyday too! It gives you the motivation to go on each day I think. You'll have lost the weight in no time at all.

30 day shred is a plan devised by Gillian Michaels, the trainer from Biggest Loser. Those guys all lost lbs and inches, I think when you have weight to shift and you do that it's just going to drop off you. Once your then slimmer your body will start to tone up. Can't see my muscles anyway through the fat :rofl:


----------



## ttc_lolly

P.S glad to hear the gaviscon has helped Kellie! Long may it continue :)


----------



## Scally

Woohoo to the gaviscon Kellie! 

Lauryn- how long r u planning on breastfeeding for? are u planning on doing the diet after? 

All these diets sound really interesting, i think with the one u are doing kellie i would really miss the chewing! well done on it so far! how much had u lost this morning?

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm doing Slimming World Ally and it's fine to do alongside breastfeeding :thumbup: I'm on day today. I hadn't really thought about when we'll stop bf'ing tbh. I'll be happy if we get to at least 6 months/weaning stage, and if everything's still going well then I guess we'll continue until she's 1. I'd quite like her to self wean by then I think x


----------



## Inoue

Lolly, you can slide back into bad habits when you stop the diet but as long as you move onto good/healthy food then you'l be fine (worked for me anyway). I find this diet is more of a mass kick start then I take over the reins after 11 days ;).

Were all doing different diet/lifestyle changes, will be awesome to see results in the summer time! X


----------



## kellie_w

Feeling so pathetic. Have quit the diet already :( today, I felt like I was dying. My legs and arms would hardly move, I could hardly walk or even lift ollie, my throat and mouth hurt from the orange sweetener I was having in water and everytime i drank more of it i gad the feeling of my throat closing up. I was majorly miserable but the turning point was nearly collapsing in town, followed by sweating and shivering with chest pain and racing heart. Yep, I'm feeling a failure, I know the first week is hard but surely that can't be normal? I am joining wes on his low fat and calorie diet, so 1000 cals of food rather than 400 of powdery crap. I'm not giving up on losing weight but need to be well for my children! X


----------



## Scally

Oh my god Kellie that sounds awful!!! I think u have done the right thing u have to be well for your children! X


----------



## Inoue

Bloody hell Kellie! Youve done the right thing, dont feel like a failure! :shock:. I dont know much about the diet but was you only having powdered drinks?! If so, it sounds like your body was starting to relapse and shut down :(. Good plan to move onto a lower diet plan, I aim for about 1200 cals and that loses approx 2lbs a week for me. Sometimes its best to throw these diets out of the window and go back to caveman style; eat less, move more :smug:

Xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Im liking your caveman diet inoue! I just dont think my body could cope, especially only 9 weeks after childbirth. Im feeling my normal self today, apart from my mouth and throat hurts still. That orange water flavour must have some pretty harsh sweetners in it. Eating last night was really painful, my mouth felt like it was swelling, I could only eat a little before my stomach hurt and I felt sick. Makes me question the long term effects. The small amount I ate made me gain 2Ib but I hope re starting today afresh will have that off tomorrow. 

So does anyone have snow today?! Prepare for the cabin fever in the coming days! X


----------



## Inoue

If we were still chasing mammoths then none of us would be chubby :haha:. Long term effects from that sounds alarming, esp as you were only 4 days in?! :shock:. Glad youve stopped and eating normal food again. We have to be so careful post childbirth, im only managing 10mins on treadmill before I get period type cramps, weve just got to take it a little at a time. Weighted myself out of interest and yesterday I was 181lbs, today im 178lbs. Hopefully ill get good results by the time day 11 is here ;). 

No snow here in Lincolnshire :( x


----------



## Inoue

DEEP SNOW!!!!! :wohoo:

:xmas7:


----------



## Scally

woohoo for snow, none here!!!!!!!! boo!!!!!!!

yay for your weight loss Inoue!

x


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou, I naughtily weighted myself today and im now 176lbs (5lb loss so far) and managed to do 20 mins on treadmill. Getting back to normal fitness ;)

Abit TMI, but have you guys DTD yet? Marc is qute stand offy and feel abit like he doesn't look at me like 'that' anymore :(. He still gives me little kisses and tells me he loves me everyday, but I dont think he see's me as 'sexy' if you know what I mean :blush: x


----------



## Scally

We havent done the deed yet, but mainly because of my recovery really and tiredness with the two. I am sure Dave would love to, but god knows when we will be able to to! Have you asked him? Initiated anything? x


----------



## Inoue

He just says he's tired or uses Reimi as an excuse :shrug:. Ive tried to initiate it by saying about going upstairs with a wink and he either laughs and still sits there, or ignores me and picks Reimi up. I think he thinks im joking :nope: x


----------



## Scally

Could you talk to him about it properly? Saying to him that you arent joking that u would like to start your physical relationship again? 
x


----------



## Inoue

Im always saying to him stuff like "when are we going to have sex?", he just awkwardly grins like "here we go again" and says Reimi isnt asleep (eithern though she's flat out) or he's to tired from work. A few nights ago I was really wanting it at 4am (not a bad time as his alarm goes off shortly), I told him the day later and he said "thank god you didnt. Esp as I have work soon". There just never seems to be a 'right' time, even when he's not at work, I remember going through this before and I end up resentful :cry:. Thanks for your help Scally xx


----------



## Scally

You have been through it before with him? how is his libido usually? is he happy enough day to day? 
x


----------



## time

Aww inoue I would just persist and tell him straight up that you want to get going again!

We have done it once about 10 days ago.. I only had a few days between the bleeding stopping completely and coming on my first period so we haven't had chance to do it anymore. He pestered the life out of me though I have the opposite problem to you as I'm so so tired and just can't be bothered most if the time haha! It was definitely tighter down there.. Don't know whether everyone feels like that after so long not having sex!! I felt pretty self conscious as well but just got on with it!

Good luck inoue!!!


----------



## Inoue

His libido is usually very low for a bloke so it takes quite abit to get him going (difficult for me as past partners were of standard libido), but its non existent now when it comes to me. He seems more happy looking at porn and taking care of himself. I feel dirty if I keep asking for it, he clearly isnt interested. Guess all I can do is keep going my fitness for myself so I feel better x

Edit: Think im going to be closed up at this rate Time, let alone tight! :haha: xx


----------



## Scally

i dont get that at all- porn and taking care of himself but not sex? 

lol to being closed up! 

x


----------



## Inoue

I know.... I cant figure it out either. Its always been the same (well, from about 3 years into our relationship). Guess I feel like ive damaged my body by providing us with a child, and now im damaged goods (god that sounds worse than what it probably is). Bleh, im stuck. X


----------



## kellie_w

Oh inoue, I wish I knew what to say to help. I know a lot of men once they see a women give birth can stop seeing them in a sexual way as they just see them as a mummy and find that difficult. I really think you need to talk to him, be honest. Is there anything you can do to, erm, get him going? Anything you know he liked in the past? Don't feel like you are damaged goods, you have given him the most precious gift of a very beautiful daughter! You say he likes porn, would he watch it with you? I don't know what else to say, my oh has a very very high sex drive, that's why I ended up dtd so soon after birth! 

Well done on your weight loss! X


----------



## kellie_w

Just been terrified by a post in baby club, someone has a 8 week old and is 5 weeks pregnant. I take my hat off to her, she is one brave lady! X


----------



## Inoue

Wow! Thats a close age gap! :shock:

There isnt really alot that gets him going :dohh:. Ive unfortunately found the pages of porn he goes on but I get rid of it quick, it just seems to be fit naked women in sexy positions :shrug:. He doesnt really have a trigger (ie lingerie, dress up, dirty talk) so im stumped either way. He did watch the birth when he said he wouldnt so I wonder if seeing Reimi come out has grossed him out, but yeh, I basically feel like a mum, a house maid and a friend. He will be home from work soon but I may bring up the subject if it seems a good time although im sure he will wash it off. Thanks ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## Scally

My god kellie that's a small gap!
Good luck inoue x


----------



## time

Good luck inoue, definitely sit down and talk about what you want and try and get an answer out of him for why he is being distant with that side of your relationship. Hope once he knows how you feel things start to improve!

Jeez that age gap would terrify me!! My sil has a 12 month old and is 21weeks pregnant and she is struggling enough. Just can't imagine being pregnant with sickness back ache etc and having to look after a baby!


----------



## Scally

Did you manage to talk to him Inoue?

Hows the gaviscon going with Ollie Kellie?

How are you time? lauryn? pops? sarah?

Back to the nurse last night, scar isnt as good as she hoped, off the antibiotics for now, got to go back later in the week for re-dress. I want a shower!!!! Its been 2 weeks now with this dressing on! Washes just arent the same!

I have booked Izzy's pre school jabs for next tuesday, absolutely dreading it, i know she will leg it between the two injections!
For those who are vaccinating the little ones soon, Poppy was fine with the first injection and screamed loads after the second, I nursed her at the same time. She was fine afterwards, a little grizzly maybe with sore legs that day, but no temperature etc
x


----------



## Inoue

Yeh I had a word with him tonight when we were layed on the bed with Reimi. I just asked him if he still wants to be with me in which he replied yes and I had a good chat saying how hurt I felt with him not being physical with me but had no problem sorting himself out with internet material. He was shocked at how awful that sounded and says he really meant no harm. I didnt really get a reason to why he's been declining me but I think its due to him worrying about Reimi when we dtd. Im glad he's not gone off me physically, that was what upset me most. 

He's now being very touchy feely so it seems he's taken my talk as serious. Thankyou Scally, Time, Kellie for your words of wisdom :hugs:

Cant believe your scar still isnt healed Scally, this isnt 'normal' is it for C-sec patients is it? :/. What a nightmare for you. Good luck with Izzys jabs next week. I have Reimi's jabs next Thursday, did you take anyone with you (adult wise) xx


----------



## Scally

Glad you talked to him, i hope he continues, and that you do get to dtd! I am so pleased for you, and its nice that you were able to talk it all through.

I took Dave with me for Poppys jabs- with Izzy he used to hold her as i cant handle it but this time i nursed Poppy so he got to sit to the side! With Izzy we will go united again, who knows who she'll want when she gets them.

My scar was healed initially, it then came apart in the middle with the infection, there was nowhere for the abscess to go so when it burst it came out a weak part of the skin. hopefully it wont take much longer to re-seal now, and hopefully all the yucky stuff has come out now!

x


----------



## kellie_w

Im glad you managed to talk and sort things out Inoue! Hope everything improves now x

Argggggg ollie is 10 weeks tomorrow and going through the growth spurt from hell. He has moaned all night and all yesterday, barely smiled and wants to feed constantly. And its currently -9 outside and so frozen it looks like its going to be our third day stuck in. Waaaaaa I want summer. .. and sleep....and for the next 3 months to go very quickly. I shouldnt wish time away but I just can't wait to be able to do things with oliver, jumperoo, toys etc maybe then he will finally be a happy baby!

Sorry for my tired ramblings! X


----------



## Scally

Oh no Kellie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not another growth spurt! Oh no for the moaning and no smiling, do u have to up his gaviscon with the extra bottles he is having? Wont be long until he can go into his jumperoo and interact with toys. 
It doesnt help that you cant get out for your sanity! I agree with you I want summer!!!!! It looks so frozen outside, i was going to attempt to get out today even for a little walk but it looks so cold!

x


----------



## time

Aww glad you talked it out inoue I think that is always for the best rather than keeping it all in!

I still haven't booked Wrens 8 week vaccinations as I am in 2 minds about whether to delay them or not. It just seems such a lot of things all at once all at 8 weeks! I don't know. But when we do go rob will definitely be coming with me.

I have my 6 week check tomorrow, don't think I will be going on any kind of contraception, just sticking to condoms as this worked well for us for 5 years until we had baby.

Hope the healing is getting better ally, feel so sorry for you its such bad luck! 

And poor you Kellie! It is hard work while they are too young to be distracted by toys etc! We popped wren in her cot lastnight for 10 mins and put her mobile on.. She absolutely loved it!! Hope oliver gets over the growth spurt soon and hopefully the temps will rise so you can all get out!! Me and wren have come to work today which is nice to get out and see all our regular customers who just love her! Got all the heaters on though and hats and coats haha!


----------



## Scally

Good morning!

How is everyone today? I was planning on going out but it looks like an ice rink out there! So we have stayed in and baked cakes instead! (although i am baking them for Izzy and Dave as I'm now on my healthy kick- cant exercise so watching the diet!) 

How is everyone doing with their diets?

I am soooooo happy, i went to have my scar re-dressed yesterday and the nurse said it was so much better, the holes are still there but closing well, and i now have a smaller dressing (like a big plaster) which i can do myself AND i'm allowed to shower!!!!! I got home last night, fed Poppy and then had the most amazing shower ever! Havent been able to do that for 2 and a half weeks!!!!!! I have to see her Tuesday to see how its doing but hopefully thats the end of the special dressings and antibiotics!!!!! woohoo!!!!! 
I still have to take it easy but the fact that i can shower makes it all soooo much better!!!! haha!

Hows all our little munchkins?

Poppy slept from 10 until 7, but was so fidgety and noisy from 3 onwards so she slept through but we didnt, she is such a noisy sleeper!!!!! Not that i'm complaining i just hope i get used to all her noises and sleep through them soon! lol.

x


----------



## time

We have definitely hit a growth spurt with wren.. She is normally such a good sleeper but lastnight she went to bed at 8.30, and woke at 11.30, 1.30, 4.30 and then 6. She was so hungry and had near to 100ml every time!! The 6am wake up wasn't toobad though she was just giggling away in her carrycot!

So glad you can have a shower now ally!fingers crossed it is even better when you go back!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## time

Had an awful time at our 6 week check this afternoon. Dr asked what contraception I would be going on and when I said we're happy to just stay using condoms she switched and was so horrible and patronising. Said well you won't be wanting more children for a long time now so I think we should fit the coil. I kept saying no thankyou and she just would not stop.. Pushed contraception leaflets in my bag and said 'well ring me and we will get you booked in for a coil fitted'. So mad. I may be classed as young at 23 but I am married own my own house and 2 businesses.. I don't need to be patronised and spoken to like a child. She then checked baby, checked her heart and looked really worried. After about 10 minutes she told me she had found a heart murmur.. She didn't explain it to me, just said she's going to make an appointment at the hospital for wren in the next week. She didn't weigh her or check her over.. Just sent us away with no information and crying.

Been doing some research since I got home and it doesn't sound as uncommon or bad as she made it sound so I'm trying not to stress until we see a professional but I am just devastated right now and sick still how we were treated. Will definitely be making a complaint at my drs.


----------



## Scally

My god Time she sounds like a bitch!!!!!! Its up to you what contraception you use not her! 
And as for Wrens murmur how dare she not tell you more or give you more information, I have heard its quite common. Let us know when you get an app.
Definitely make a complaint and never see that poor excuse for a doctor ever again xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Time how fucking awful :growlmad: I would've taken the leaflets out of my bag and shoved them down the back of her throat! Cheeky cow, I agree, complain. Sorry that she detected a heart murmur on Wren, but as you say they aren't all that uncommon and I think they can just correct themselves after a whole (I may be wrong though, sure you'll get lots of helpful info at hospital).

Ally, I'm happy for you that you can shower again! :yipee:

Kellie, I feel for you hun. Millie's colic and growth spurts are all just merged together into 1 making me have a very grumpy baby and she'll probably stay that way until she's 3/4 months :( I just keep telling myself it's not forever and to try enjoy her being little as much as possible... because I no longer think I want anymore! She's been so much hard work, I'm not sure I could risk my sanity having another baby grump :haha: I hope Oliver is over the worst soon :flower:

Inoue, glad you spoke to your OH :hugs: I hope the situation has been resolved and he has finally given you a good seeing to! Ha! :lol:

Millie was 7 weeks on Tuesday and had her weighed today and she's 12lbs 4oz, my little chunk! We went to a breastfeeding group today and it was lovely meeting other bf'ing mums in my area and Amber got to play with the older kids and all the toys, was hell trying to drag her away at the end though! She also started preschool this week, my big girls growing up too quickly :cry: just 1 session a week to start her off for now, but she loved it and keeps going on about going back to school! I lost 6lbs on my first week at SW and very pleased with that, I was a bit naughty here and there so trying to be really good this week and see what I can shift! We got an appt through for Millie's jabs but I've already told them we are delaying and ill bring her in end of Feb/beginning of March. Will take her to be checked over still though x


----------



## Inoue

Time, thats awfull!! These doctors have a bloody nerve sometimes :grr:. Id be happy to use condoms as a precaution, there as good as anything elce so dont know why she's being judgmental over it?! As others have said, heart murmurs are VERY commen in babies. I believe I had one detected straight after birth and my mum got no info on it and nothing was really said after that and ive got no show of it now (had ecg etc). Dont worry chick, its the way the dam womans put it across that makes it sounds horrific :hugs:

Scally, glad your scar is healing well, at long last!! Bet that shower was bliss, I love a good shower when you haven't had one in a while :D. Brilliant that poppy slept from 10-7, Its amazing how babies differ, Reimi can still only manage 4h max before she needs a feed, and we give her a 180ml bottle of thick anti reflux milk, lol. Guess poppy is 2 odd weeks ahead so maybe that will make a difference :shrug:

Lolly, glad you got booked in for the jabs, weve got ours next Thursday and still debating whether to take marc with me. Also congrats on the BF, I managed 3 weeks till I had enough, I take my hat off to you! ;). 

Afm. We DTD last night :blush:. Reimi fell asleep so we had a laugh trying to do it stealthily, gave up in the end and acted normal and she still didnt wake up - good girl ;). I think my body is about to have a period aswel as getting more spotting/flow. Glad things are going back to normal cycle wise. 

Are you noticing your LO getting there own personalities already? I forget Reimi is 7 weeks, she acts more like 7 months! Ive got a right little madam here, hate to think what ive got coming up in the years to come :devil:

Xx


----------



## Scally

Yay for dtd Inoue!!!!!!!!!!! I bet u r so happy now! Haha i have never been so happy about other people having sex before! haha!

I think the two weeks makes a huge difference to their sleep, as Poppy has becoming more aware etc she has seemed to need more routine and sleep. I know what you mean about personalities, i think i have a bit of a diva! She wont be put down for long and needs attention constantly when she is awake, she will not be ignored! lol


Lauryn- fantastic about Millies weight, well done! And well done on your weight loss thats great! Glad you had a good time at the breastfeeding group. 
I need to go to our one Monday as they do the baby clinic there too, but last time i went i felt it was so clicky, nobody spoke to me, and i had to take Izzy and she was the only older one there and they looked at her like she was a demon child! lol. I got all flustered as Izzy wouldnt leave when i asked her to, Poppy was crying etc, all so stressful! On Monday i am hoping i will be a bit more confident!

Round here you have to take your baby to be measured every 2 weeks, the hv said if i wasnt up to going to the local group she would send someone round (luckily its 2 mins up the road), is that the same where u guys are? I also have to take her anyway in two weeks to get her head measured again to check its growing, i am sure it is though it looks bigger! 

x


----------



## Inoue

OMG it was soooooo good! :haha:. Looking forward to going on pill so no more condoms (marc hates them!). Reimi only needs to get measured once a month at our local hospital so ill go about 10th feb, glad im not the only one with a diva child. She gets a right monk on when I wipe eye boogers away! Now in my fitness gear trying to get my ass through a 20 min zumba dvd, god its hard work! I can see my belly flab going down though so it must be doing something! Lol.

Reimi has got a semi routine, basically sleep from 10pm - 2am, feed till 3am, sleep 3am - 6am then dose for the rest of the morning in her swing. Shes very alert/awake in late afternoon, evening. Maybe ill be tryping what you put in two weeks time ;) x


----------



## time

Thanks guys, after reading more I am a lt less worried, just made at how she told me and didn't explain a thing. Will be looking forward to speaking to a specialist at the hospital. But normally they correct themselves.

Wow lauryn what a little chunk millie is that's great! Haven't heard from my hv for 16 days now and Dr didn't weigh wren yesterday so I've no idea what she weighs. The lack of follow up care in yorkshire is ridiculous. May call my hv this afternoon and ask what is going on!
Well done on the weight loss that is fab!
I still have had no letters through about vaccinations either but I have definitely decided to delay her schedule by a month or two. 

Glad you dtd inoue!bet you feel a lot better for it haha!! You're right about seeing a personality coming.. Wren is a little monkey! 
We've got an ok routine going now too, we normally get her to bed about 9, up at 1, feeds for 10 mins then up at 4 again feeds for 10 mins, then up at 6 which she doesn't normally want food she's just giggling away to herself!! So we put her in bed between us and snuggle for an hour!!

Really hope she takes after poppy and only gets better!


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been absent, life's been hectic as I'm back at work now, crazy!

Glad to hear your babies are all doing well! Time sorry to hear about wrens heart murmer, but is definitely very common, let us know how her appt goes

Inoue, yay for DTD! We still haven't, haven't had a chance! Lee is back so late from work and Flynn has a fussy evening period so there is really no time at all, hopefully this weekend, I'm definitely keen! ;-)

Lauryn great job on Millie's weight  Flynn is only 11 lb but he has bronchialitus so had a few days of not feeding well, he's dropped from the 75th centime to below the 50th but I'm not too worried 

Ally glad scar is healing finally, it's awful what you've been through, c sections are so debilitating and come with so many other issues :-( 

Kellie, not long until Oliver will be over this growth spurt stage, before you know it hell be crawling and playing, I'm so looking forward to that but can't believe my baby is 7 almost 8 weeks already! 

Flynn is generally doing well, he has a bath at 6.30 after some play time then boob and on good days sleeps until 9.30/10 then has a bottle of expressed and fingers crossed goes back to sleep until 3/4 and then back to sleep till 7/8 after a feed. He's a pretty good night time sleeper but for the past few nights has woken us up choking in the night on his own mucus I'm guessing. Horrible and scary but then he's back to normal, very strange! 

Xxx


----------



## Scally

Hey pops! Hows Flynn doing now? Is he still choking? He sounds like a very good sleeper! how is it being back at work?

Time- Wren sounds like a good sleeper too! Your after care sounds so bad! They do seem good round here for that, checking their weight etc.

I really love that Poppy is so good with naps during the day and she does go long during the night, but i seriously would love her to go down earlier! We managed one night at 8.45, but usually its 10, or more like 11. We have been trying to get her down earlier, bath at 7, then boob and then trying to put her down, but she can be asleep on the boob, put her down and she screams the place down, this cycle continues until 11! lol. We tried doing it all earlier tonight thinking she might be getting overtired, but no the same thing happened. Any ideas? Do i just go with the flow and try and make it earlier as she gets older?

Poppy was weighed today she is now 11 5! Thats over a pound on in two weeks, they are happy with how she is doing, and her head has grown too, so that looks all ok! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Glad her head circumference is ok now Scally :happydance:. I also think my little Reimi is a chuffer as she was 11lb 3oz at 6 weks - god knows what she is now! :rofl:.

No idea with how to get them to bed earlier, Reimi is the same. We got her down at 9pm before but its more like 11pm when she will entertain sleeping. We always do an anti reflux bottle before bed as it fills her up for longer but even if we give her it at 8:30pm, she still wants to stay awake till 10:30ish. Dont think there's much we can do other than go with the flow. 

Were booking a week away in Weymouth for holiday in May, really looking forward to out first holiday with Reimi :D. Im usually a hotel only person but weve got the best upgraded caravan we can so im hoping its nice. Then im back to work 2 weeks after that, the more time goes by, the more I want to be a sahm :nope:. Not going to like going back. 

Marcs also getting rid of his 2 seater sports car for a nice Renault Laguna, will be handy for May! :)

I started my period 3 days ago, glad ive got a 'cycle' now I can work on. Feels wierd though that im not planning an ovulation day in 10 days time! :haha:

Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow well done on Poppy's gain ally! You must be making jersey cream like me :lol: how is your scar? Millie's the same and will usually go down properly at around 11, sometimes later. I'm not too bothered right now as I think she's far too young to be in any sort of routine. We'll probably look at putting her in her cot when she's around 4 months old as that's what we did with Amber, and hopefully we can start some sort of bedtime routine then.

Inoue, I'm not taking Millie for her jabs :lol: that's what I meant in my last post. We got an appt through but I've cancelled it, will reschedule in the next couple of months :) well done Reimi on her weight gain too! I know what you mean about their little personalities starting to shine through - its so amazing to see. I am already forgetting what Millie as a newborn was like, time is just flying by.

Pops, poor little Flynn - how is he now? That's still a marvellous weight and I'm sure he'll make up for the loss in no time :) happy 8 weeks to Flynn & Millie too!

Not much new to report here - the colief has really done the trick for Millie's colic and she's such a happier baby, I'm so relieved and pleased! We have just booked our summer holiday to Menorca, I can't wait for our first family holiday of 4! Hoping the girls don't run circles around us too much when we are out there :haha: Amber was always easiest as a immobile baby on holidays so I'm sure it'll be the same with Millie, and it'll be Amber that's hard work!


----------



## pops23

Yay our babies are 8 weeks! Flynn has his jabs today, hoping he handles it well

Ally we had the exact same last night! For the past week we've been doing bath at 6.30 then boob and down at 7, with us on the sofa, but the cat keeps trying to jump on him! After a successful in the nursery day time nap yesterday we put him down in the nursery at 7, he woke at 7.45 and screamed for 2 1/2 hours, he was still hungry as had fallen asleep on the boob but was in such a state he wouldn't go on! In the end gave him a 6oz bottle of formula and he eventually calmed and fell asleep at 10.30 and went to 4.30! But we had no evening and barely had time to eat, very frustrating as he seems to be screaming for no reason

Good to know your going through the same Aly, makes me less worried, wonder if it was waking up in the nursery that did it? Maybe he freaked out but was fine in the day, or he just fancied having a whinge? Xx


----------



## pops23

Ps we have still not DTD, planned to yesterday evening while he was asleep but obviously never happened! Dx


----------



## time

Wow well done on the weight gains! I've found out where our local walk in centre is and I'm going there tomorrow to get wren weighed as it's been 3 weeks now and I've heard nothing from drs or hv. I just hope this appt comes through soon for the cardiologist so I can relax. 

Great that the colief has done the trick lauryn bet you are all much happier for it.
Don't know what to suggest about getting babies to bed earlier, Wrens the same some nights but then sleeps a long time so I'm not too fussed either way yet haha!

We were considering booking a holiday for this year but just can't decide! How does it work on planes with formula etc? What can you take on?


----------



## time

It may be that he woke up in a different place pops but not sure! Guess some evenings are just bad as we often have trouble around teatime and I end up missing meals!! X


----------



## Scally

Reimi- oooooh Weymouth i love it there, it will be lovely in the caravan, hotels are great but too much to worry about with a baby making too much noise, sterilising etc!

Lauryn- yay how exciting your holiday, that'll be lovely! My scar is lots better thank you, i have managed to get Izzy to pre-school this week, so feeling less painful. I have got the nurse later for re-dress and to check it so hopefully will be good news!

Pops- good luck with Flynns jabs, we have Izzys today! aggghhhh!

I think i am going to go with the flow now with Poppys sleep, it just stresses us all out, so will go with it, if she wants to stay downstairs so be it, i am sure she'll want to go down earlier eventually! 

x


----------



## Scally

Forgot to say thats great about the colief helping Millie, we used that for Izzy and it was great!

Pops- we still havent done the deed yet!

Time- how did u get on with weighing Wren?

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Pops, good luck with Flynn's jabs :thumbup: hope he doesn't cry or suffer with them too much.

Ally, glad the scar is doing well and that you're getting out and about. Sorry the group you tried last was a bit cliquey, I hate that :wacko: with Amber I first met a few other new mums through Netmums and we would try out the groups together, so we wouldn't get left out or not have anyone to talk to! Maybe see if there's anyone on there who's looking to venture to groups with like minded people?

Time, our first holiday with Amber we took plenty of ready made milk as the shops didn't stock the brand we used and even if they had of done it would've cost a fortune as the formula there was so expensive. There's no limit to how much you can take on as hand luggage, but it needs to be in bottles or see through containers and you have to taste test each one :sick: disgusting because formula tastes so bad! You can get travel sterilising kits too, think I got a pack from Boots. They are just bags with cold water solution tablets already in and you just pop the bottles and teats in, fill with cold water and then leave for x amount of hours :thumbup:


----------



## time

It's tomorrow the walk in centre so will let you know how I get on! She is a chunky little thing now though so I'm sure she's put a lot on!


----------



## time

Oh thanks lauryn! So say we went on a 3 hour flight could we just take on 2 bottles already made up and in cool bags? Or could we take on ready made cartons and sterile bottles?


----------



## Scally

When we went on our flight when Izzy was little- we got a ready made carton in Boots after the security gates, we also had a bottle made up which we had to try. Warning for you we used Dr Brown bottles and the pressure up in the aeroplane made it leak everywhere! So it may be worth u doing ready made cartons and sterilised bottles.

Izzy was so good for her jabs, bless her, a little ow and teared up after each one, but recovered quickly with some smarties! The nurse said that the chocolate after really helps as it raises their sugar levels and that helps with the pain. Izzy just loved the treat! 
I went with the flow with Poppy last night and it was so less stressful, she went down about 10.30, but fed in bed with me from 9.30. We tried to give her a bottle last night, and she is still refusing to take one! I have a hen party and child free wedding to go to in March, i do hope she takes one before then! 
x


----------



## ttc_lolly

You could do either time, but you still have to taste test so they'll open the cartons and you have to taste it then pour it into the bottles. The ready made stuff tastes slightly better than the powder formula FYI :haha:

Glad Poppy's jabs went well Ally :) keep persevering with a bottle, it took Millie a while before she got the hang of drinking from one. She's still a little slow on it actually but she's at least now getting the milk from the teat and not just licking it like she was before :rofl:


----------



## Scally

Thanks Lauryn! 
Also forgot to say my dressing is off! Woohoo! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yaaaay!


----------



## Inoue

Yay for you Scally!! Jabs done AND dressing off! :happydance:

Reimi went down about 10:15pm last night and slept till 4am, she's managed 5-6 hours every night this week, may long it continue! I have her jabs tomorrow and im going on my own, do they put the jabs in there thigh or arms? Im really not looking forward to it :(

X


----------



## Scally

Yay for longer sleeps, well done Reimi.
They do them in their thighs, so something loose is good, and they tend to have sore thighs for a little while, good luck xx


----------



## Inoue

No jabs for Reimi today as the nurse is sick, lol. Lucky escape for now! :haha:

Trying to get as much housework done as poss today, never seen my house so cluttered before - hate it! Tried phoning Haven up aswel ~(booked hol with them) but they wont speak to me as im not the 'lead' name, regardless im the dam wife! So miffed, all i want to do is change the caravan from a 3 bed to a 2 bed, hardly making some high profile requests. Also my morgage company wont take over payments from me as they need Marc to phone up AND write to them before i can pay with his card. I can understand they need to becareful with spitefull wives taking there hubby to the cleaners but its just annoying as that huge debt is also my own and i sort all the finiances out, not Marc. 

Rant over, i need to practice a male voice.... xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Hi girls! Sorry I havent posted for awhile. Lots of posts to catch up on! Its very exciting reading about all your holidays, lauryn you are very brave to be going abroad! Least you wont end up at jaywick this year! Its uk for us again this year, theres no way I could do a plane with luke. Also good to hear all your babies weight gains, I still have to go to clinic, dreading it as its also very clicky and there are a lot of very unpleasent girls there with their equally unpleasent children. Am I the only one that after jabs had a baby with side effects? Oliver had a temperature, cried loads and one leg wouldnt move proparly until the next day. Our 12 week ones are the 6th, not looking forward to that again. 

Oliver is 11 weeks today, and after 8 weeks of nearly all day crying I am starting to look more into it. Nothing is working, not infacol, colief, gaviscon... its hard hard work. Nothing I do makes him happy, maybe about 15 mins of the day whilst awake is he calm. He fusses and fights his bottles (went up a teat size, helped for a couple of feeds) farts all the time, has mucous poo for 6 weeks, his eczema isnt getting any better and the crying. Arggggg! So after a phone call the the doctor he thinksits lactose intolerance and we are being seen tomorrow. I so hope this is the answer, I don't want to watch him in pain anymore x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I was going to say maybe it's the formula and lactose intolerance related :( so sorry hun, it sounds like so much hard work. He has eczema too? Poor little boy :hugs: happy 11 weeks to Oliver though, he's such a little cutie and looks so much like Luke :)

I'm thinking of going up to Notts to visit family this weekend, I'm just trying to decide whether I can be arsed with the long drive (haven't driven for more than 30mins with Millie so far) and whether or not to stay with family or get a hotel for me and the girls. OH is working tomorrow and then he's having a night out so thought I'd go visit everyone.


----------



## Scally

I hope the appointment went well Kellie, and that the doc will help Ollie, poor little man! We have our 12 week ones on the 11th, so horrible! Hope Ollie doesnt react this time.

Lauryn- a visit to your family sounds like a lovely idea! How long is the drive for you? I would say stay with family if they have the room that way they can help you out! x


----------



## Scally

Lauryn- how did your visit go? Did u stay with them or in a hotel?

hows everything going with everyone else?

x


----------



## Inoue

Hi Scally! :hi:. Got Reimi's jabs tomorrow morning, then im off for a hair restyle and to get my eyebrows waxed at a salon! I havent been to a salon in ages as I always do my own beauty treatments and cut my hair :rofl:. So yay for me! ;)

Reimi is drooling no end!! She's soaking her baby suits twice a day, surely she's not teething yet?! :shock:. 

Xx


----------



## Scally

Ooooh what a lovely treat Inoue! I am treating myself to a haircut for my first weight loss goal, then an eyebrow wax for my next one! Lol. I hope I lose it soon I'm desperate for both! Lol

Oooh sounds like she could be teething, I know some babies start early!


----------



## Inoue

I was planning on using them as weight loss goals but I came to the conclusion that if I looked fab and felt a tad sexy again, it would spur me on to get a great body back :D. Ive not told marc im going to the salon so will he fun to see if he notices later! 

Perhaps Reimi is starting to teeth... Marc has stopped putting his thumb in as much! Lol. 

How are you getting on with the weight loss, ive lost half stone but now cant seem to find the motivation to do anymore :(. I really really want to go back to what I was but I just feel so lazy when it comes to the exercise and eating.

Xx


----------



## Scally

forgot to say good luck for Reimi's jabs, how is she getting on? our little ones r growing up so fast!

I'm getting a bit like that with my hair, it looks awful now!

I am doing ok with weight loss, i'm not losing it as quickly as i would like to but i need to keep my sensible head on and do it gradually as breastfeeding plus i am still not up to exercise, although i have started walking a bit and hope to increase that. I put on two stone in pregnancy, have lost a stone and 4 pounds, got to lose another 10. I keep reaching for the choccie biscuits though!!!!

x


----------



## Scally

Sooooo me and Dave still haven't dtd, I am so worried about it. 
The last time we fooled around, I had an orgasm and that's when my belly started hurting, I thought it was linked to that, it turned out to be womb infection and scar infection, the doc did say it wasn't because of that but I'm still so worried just in case it sets it all off again! 

X


----------



## Inoue

Oh bless ya Scally :hugs:. Its awful when there's something holding you back. Your going to have to take the plunge at some point, but only if your both on the same page. Maybe just 'try' dtd and see how you feel, if your feeling unsure or crampy then stop. Could you... Erm how do I put this... Not orgasm? Youve had quite sometime to heal now so I would imagen you would be fine like the doctor said. Can you talk to Dave about it?

Congrats on the weight loss aswell, your doing really well!! You kept that quiet ;). You'l be in skinny jeans before you know it!

Had some nice layers put in my hair, it feels SO much more conditioned. Eyebrows weren't to bad either, bit painful but worth it for the look. Im back on Friday for a luxury manicure :haha:

Reimi is very very sleepy since injections. Still hasnt stirred even for a feed, they gave me some liquid paracetamol, should I give her a little bit of that? 

Xx


----------



## Scally

Has she got a temperature at all? I wouldnt give her any unless she gets a temp. Poppy slept quite a bit initially after hers, thats good. 

Thank you for your advice, i think i will talk to him about it, he probably feels the same way!

I would love to get back into my jeans, i'm still living in maternity jeans, they are soooooo comfy!

Glad you feel so much better after your haircut and eyebrows, did Marc notice? ooooh lovely for the manicure! enjoy!!!! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Dont think she has a temperature, I haven't actually got a baby thermometer just a standard adult one you put under the tongue. She doesn't look any different, should I try and take a reading anyway? :shrug:. 

Still in your maternity jeans!! :rofl:. Girl, you should be rocking the skinny jeans now!! ;)

Definitely speak to Dave, maybe have a little 'attempt' tonight and see how it rolls :kiss:

Xx


----------



## Scally

Have a little feel of her forehead- i have a baby ear thermometer, but tried with Poppy when she had hers and it looked huge in comparison to her!

x


----------



## Inoue

Just done it orally with my thermometer and it was 37.5 so all good :). Weve just given her a bottle so she's sucking away on that. 

Managed to also get the contraceptive pill (microgynon) so ill start that next period, will be good not to spoil sexy time by trying to put a rubber on :rofl:. What are you doing in regards of contraception? X


----------



## Scally

Haha! I have the mini pill, haven't started taking it yet! That's a good point! Lol. I got it the same time as antibiotics but they wanted me to finish those before taking! And I was on those so long I forgot! Best pop a few pills before rolling in the hay! Lol

Glad she is good and temperature is ok
X


----------



## Inoue

Hahahaha!! Im your contraception fairy :dust:

Reimi is awake now and im rocking her in her bouncer, nice to see her with her eyes open! Although she's sleepy, she can tell if were not holding her so I think im in for a long night with her stuck to my chest! Lol. 

Im mentally telling myself to do treadmill tomorrow as surely I cant do it while Reimi is being so demanding... :blush:. Thats my excuse and im sticking to it :D

X


----------



## Scally

Thank you contraception fairy! Lol. I was reading the info on the pills after i took one, and i'm not sure whether i want to take them when breastfeeding, they say a small amount passes through the milk, and that they have done tests on babies until they are 2 and a half with no ill effect, but what about after that? I think i might use condoms until i stop breastfeeding and then go back on the combi pill.

How was your night Inoue? Did she sleep ok? How is she doing today?

Poppy was so niggly and fussing yesterday evening and last night, think she is in the middle of this 11 week wonder week, she was the same Monday too, hope it doesnt last too long! OOOOOOOH AND she took a bottle last night!!!!! woohoo!!!!!!!! Thats the first time in a long time she has been willing to take one! She took about 100ml of expressed milk!!!! so happy!!!!!!! Even though she still wanted the boob after at least i can get her used to bottles as i have a child free wedding and a hen party to go to in March!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Great news that Poppy took a bottle Ally :) it took Millie some getting used to, she would just lick the test :lol: I think she gets annoyed at all the gulping she has to do and doesn't get as much milk out as she does on the boob, but it's nice OH can feed her on the odd occasion I'm not around.

It was lovely visiting our family, Amber loved seeing all of her big cousins and everyone adored Millie. We stayed with one of my sisters and everyone did all the nappy & clothing changes, winding and even bathing so I got a little break!

We haven't DTD yet either, although have fooled around! I keep meaning to go her my coil fitted but always forget or OH is running late home from work and I miss the clinic opening hours :dohh:


----------



## Scally

hey lauryn!

glad u had a good time and everyone chipped in and let u have a rest!

haha with the bottle- i thought the opposite poor poppy looked like she was drowning with how fast it was coming out!

x


----------



## Inoue

Oh sweet!! 100ml of expressed in the bottle is awesome, good to know with that wedding coming up :happydance:. Reimi slept like normal last night. 6 hours textbook again :D. She has been alot more alert today's since jabs, had a long nap in afternoon but I think I knackered her out playing with her in the morning :haha:. Shes now waiting for her fat milk (anti reflux) then hopefully she will go down by 10pm. Shes still very drooly but no other symptoms with it so guess its the very beginning of teething. 

As far as I know (pretty sure im right), you can take the mini pill while BF but NOT the combined pill. If its playing on your mind then do as you say and just use condoms for now, im sure the risk is nealy the same with mini pill passing into breast milk as you getting pregnant while using condoms. Take your pick :devil:

xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

The mini pill scares me... I know around 5 people from on here and RL who have been caught pregnant on it :argh:

Awww bless Poppy! That's probably why she's only just moving up to 0-3m clothing and my little chubba bubba will be in her 3-6m very shortly :rofl: she just can't get enough!

Inoue, sounds like it could be the start of teething however bare in mind it can take months before any teeth actually pop through. Amber was a drooling mess for ages before anything decided to show! Millie's dribbling loads already too and chomping on her hands lots so I've already got my ambers out around her wrist to hopefully ease any discomfort.


----------



## Scally

Inoue- glad Reimi is sleeping again! Did she have a good night?

Lauryn- oh god thats scary!!!!! i think thats made up my mind to give the mini pill a miss!!!! We arent dtd at the moment, and the opportunities we have are few and far between so a 3 pack of condoms will probably last us until i give up breastfeeding at 6 months! lol
Clothes sizes are so strange, Poppy is 11lb 5 when last weighed, and she was still fitting into Asda outfits that said they were up to 9lb???!!!! And then shops like Tescos where their 0-3 go up to 15lb look small on her already? very strange! 
How much milk do u give Millie when giving her a bottle? I really have no idea how much to give Pops.

Mind you i think i am going to have to stop giving her a bottle in the evening- i think it gives her wind, she ends up grunting and fidgeting with her final feed on me (lasts about 2 hrs!) and shes been waking alot for the last couple of nights we have given it to her, u can tell shes blooming uncomfortable! So i think i'll try giving it to her in the day or something.

x


----------



## time

Hey guys sorry I've not been on in so long I've only had Internet on my phone and can't work b and b on there!
Hope everyone's ok :) the weight loss sounds as thoughts going great!

Inoue, wren has been really dribbly too and my first thought was teething but I thought surely not at 8 weeks!!! We shall see!
What are the amber bracelets supposed to do lauryn? May have to invest!

Clothing sizes are so strange! Wrens is mainly still in newborn but we're slowly moving into 0-3.. However mothercare and next are massive!! Not very standard sizing! Wrens tiny baby mothercare clothes still fit!!! Mad!

Poppy might just need to get used to the bottle ally, wren for the first few weeks guzzled so much air in and was full of wind but she's a lot better now.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww how big is Wren? I had Millie weighed today and she's 13lbs 2oz, so not as big as I thought but she's doing great and following her usual centile perfectly. She's above 75th centile :lol: I find Next & H&M sizes to be accurate for Millie, Asda aren't too bad either. In think someone gave me some Tesco sleepsuits and they're far too small.

Ally, I left OH a 5 fl oz bottle of EBM last night when I went to my SW meet and she drunk the lot. He said she probably would have drunk more but once it was all gone she didn't cry and didn't bring any back up so it must have been the right amount to just fill her comfortably. Will probably leave a 6fl oz one next week and see how we get on. Are you trying her with a bottle every night? I'm too lazy to pump and sterilise for that :haha:


----------



## time

To be honest I've no idea what she weighs, the last time she was weighed was over 4 weeks ago! They didn't do it at 6 week check and I've not heard from my hv who promised to ring.. So I rang her yesterday and she just told me to go to the surgery tomorrow and get her weighed! My aftercare has been absolutely horrendous and I'm not happy at all.

Glad millie and poppy are taking a bottle to give you a break! The sterilising is a massive pain though.. Me and hubby have an agreement he does bottle cleaning and sterilising and I do nappies!!! 

All the babies are growing so fast I love seeing all the pics on Facebook!!! They're all gorgeous!


----------



## ttc_lolly

You should have some sure start centres near you time? There's usually 2-3+ drop in weigh centres you can take her too. I think you're supposed to have babies weighed every 2 weeks until they're 8w and then monthly after that, but I'm sure if there were any concerns about her size then they would have said so at her 6w check.

Yep... Can't say I envy all the cleaning and sterilising and preparing feeds that come with bottle feeding. It used to drive me crazy with Amber, and I'd hate trying to get back to sleep after having to get out of bed to make the bottle and feed her. I am lazy though lol!

It's great seeing all the pics on Facebook. I post loads of my girls, it probably drives some people mad but I don't care :lol:


----------



## kellie_w

I love seeing all your pictures! I post far too many as well but I dont care. Those that dont like it can block my posts! Its amazing seeing how all our babies are changing so much so quickly. And they are all incredibly gorgeous, we are all so lucky! They don't worry where I live about weighing, you just go if you want. I finally braved clinic yesterday, my old hv was there and was shocked I had had another baby after how much I struggled with luke. Oliver is a monster, weighing 14Ib 13oz! So he definately isnt failing to thrive! He did however test positive for a uti so is now on 2 weeks of antibiotics. No wonder he cried so much poor little man, I know how much it hurt when I had one. I now have him on hipp milk, he brings his wind up so much easier now and has normal poo again. Highly recommended for anyone moving to formula! 

Hope everyone is well, well done on your weight losses! I have lost incentive after losing half a stone, must get back to it and stop cheating! X


----------



## kellie_w

Has anyone else's baby found their mouth? Oliver has spent all day today celebrating 12 weeks with his fingers and fist in his mouth chewing away, the first time he has done it! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww poor Oliver :( I'm glad they detected it and he's on the mend. Millie's only a lb lighter than him and he has 3 weeks on her :haha:

Millie constantly has her hands in her mouth chomping away. She prefers her hand to her dummy, but I don't want a thumb sucker so trying to discourage it :rofl: I have an inkling she's beginning to teethe though so I think it's because of that.

Time, sorry hun forgot to answer before. Amber is a homeopathic treatment for teething. It's not to be used to chew on (obviously), amber when work against the skin releases analgesics that help pain, especially teething. We didn't have any problems with Amber (daughter, not the stones haha!) teething and I swear it was down to her amber necklace. We never took it off as I didn't want to find out!


----------



## kellie_w

Lauryn, can you buy amber bracelets do you know? We got lucky with luke, never any problem teething but I dont think we will get lucky twice! I thought as soon as I saw his hands in thats a sign of teething and have read so many horror stories on here about horrendous teethers. I was thinking of the amber, but dont really want a necklace! X


----------



## Scally

Hey Time! Lovely to see you on here! Awww bless Wren still in newborn! Hope the weighing goes well tomorrow. 

Lauryn- Tescos clothing is so tiny! Its madness! For Izzy i have always had to go for a size bigger! 
I gave her EBM for two nights running, but havent found time to pump today! I think i might try it twice a week, particularly weekends when Dave is home. I find pumping so tedious, and my pump is so blooming loud!

Kellie- Well done on braving the clinic, hope you took some pepper spray or at least wore some tracksuit bottoms to fit in! lol
You can get amber anklets, which i am tempted to get, I got an amber teething necklace for Izzy, but she was such a horrendous teether, mind u should could have been worse without the necklace! I thought i'd get one for Pops, got to be worth a shot!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

You can get bracelets and anklets Kellie, and in lots of beautiful colours. Millie has a bracelet for now. We get ours from this lady: www.dinodaisy.co.uk fab prices and real amber (with certificates) so you know you're getting the real deal and not just plastic beads!


----------



## Scally

Ooooh and Kellie- Poppy is loving her hands, it is quite comical watching her trying to get it in there she aims and then hits herself in the eye, then nose, then finally she'll get her mouth! lol 
Will have a nosey at the link thank you Lauryn!

x


----------



## time

Thanks lauryn that's brilliant I will get one ordered!
Went to the weighing clinic today and wren weighs 11lb 5.5 which is an oz a day since she was born! 
Hv asked about my 6 week check and said that the way the Dr treated me was terrible and the fact that she left me terrified with no information about the heart murmur was disgraceful. She wants to mention it at the liaison meeting this week and also said I should write a letter of complaint. The Dr also apparently gets paid to weigh and measure at 6 week appointments so she wasn't happy that she didn't do that! I was glad to finally get it all off my chestand feel much better now!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm glad your HV wasn't pleased with your GP either time. Get that complaint letter written before she's let to worry and more new mums :hugs:


----------



## Scally

Hey! hows everyone? hows all the gorgeous babies?

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi :wave: all good here, not much to report! Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## Scally

Hey Lauryn- glad all good with u!

I went to the clinic this morning, Poppy now weighs 12lb, the HV started talking to me about weaning, and gave me a leaflet....already?!

Poppy is so awful in the car, we went to Kent yesterday, luckily we left early so she slept in the car, on the way back my god she screamed like we were killing her, for most of the hour and a half journey. We stopped for a bit halfway to calm her down a bit, feed a little bit and change her bum, but she still screamed after! Izzy was awful in the car too, why do my children hate it so!? Its very off putting on the M25! Plus we have a journey to Gloucester next month, and North Wales in June! I hope we can find something that helps her!

x


----------



## Scally

Time- just read your post- dont know how i missed it! I am glad your HV thinks your doc is out of order and shes going to complain! x


----------



## Inoue

All good here too :hi:

Really need to get Reimi weighed soon, been at least 4 weeks!! Ill try and get to the hospital tomorrow if I get no visitors :dohh:. She's still sleeping 6 hours solid followed by two more after a feed in a night so im happy to get that sleep. 

Time, Glad the Dr also felt how you did, get that complaint made. How has things been left with heart murmur? Just keeping an eye on it I guess :shrug:. Glad your doing ok overall :hugs:

Scally, your traveling sounds like a nightmare!! Reimi is out cold as soon as my foot hits the accelerate, regardless of journey length (so far!). Guess all you can do is sit in the back and entertain her with sound books and a dummy, Joy!! :haha:

Hay Lolly!! Glad your doing ok huni! ;)

Xx


----------



## Scally

hey inoue! yay for Reimi's sleep- thats great! hope u manage to get her weighed tomorrow. i am so jealous with how reimi is in the car, we cant sit in the back with her unfortunately as no room with izzy's seat, bless izzy she fell asleep, god knows how! x

I'm going to leave it a month until i weigh her again- she is doing great, following her centile so I'm sure i dont need to go as much!

x


----------



## Inoue

After an hour and a half wait (!!) I managed to get her weighed and she is 12lb 9 (10w old) so doing better than fab! :happydance:. I wont go back for another month now either. 

Totally forgot about yout other daughter in the car Scally, guess its not great parenting if you sit on her during a car ride :rofl:. Hopefully poppy will settle down soon, I say that with my fingers firmly crossed. Our car journey to Weymouth in May is about 5 hours each way so the telling time for Reimi will be then! :wacko:

Oh, and ive lost 3lbs this week!! :wohoo: 

Xx


----------



## Scally

Woohoo!!! well done Inoue on the 3 pound loss! fantastic!!! How much do u want to lose? How are you doing it? 
And yay for Reimi's weight! shes doing so well! 
Might be a bit cruel if i sat on Izzy! lol! Was thinking abot ear plugs for the next journey, but might be a little cruel too! ooooooh i love Weymouth!!! i'm very jealous!!! 

I'm meeting Kellie today! cant wait to have snuggles with Ollie!


----------



## Inoue

Saw your FB pic, looks like you had a wonderful time! The babies look so cute and poppy looks like a size of a pea next to Oliver! Lol. Glad you had a fab time! ;)

Im well chuffed with weight loss, also lost 3.5 inches off waist and love handles in 2 weeks :happydance:. Im eating 1200 cals per day (sensible stuff) and doing about 50 mins of fast walking on treadmill, seem to lose 2-3lbs a week that way. Just need to keep it up! :D

How are you doing with it all? Oh, are you using any particular cream to try and reduce how noticeable stretchmarks are? X


----------



## Scally

That's fantastic Inoue! Well done! I am going to try and pick up my exercise a bit more, I do quite a bit of walking but that's all. 
I luckily haven't got any stretch marks

Had such a lovely time with Kellie, Luke and Ollie! x


----------



## kellie_w

Also had a lovely time, Poppy is so gorgeous and i love izzy! We did upset the bitch restaurant staff though! Well done on your weight loss inoue, I am joining weightwatchers next week. Now oliver is finally out of this constant crying I have no more excuses and this weifht must go! I wish I had a treadmill too! X


----------



## Inoue

No stretchmarks!! You lucky thing :grr:. I only have about 5 but id prefer it if they wasnt as red as they are, ill have a squiz on net for products.

Glad you also had fun Kellie :D. Nice to see that your both meeting up still, means alot to know that weve made true friends on here :hugs:. 

35 mins on treadmill done, Reimi bathed and fed... Now just need her to fall asleep. Good luck with your ww journey Kellie, hope you get on well!! :happydance:

Xx


----------



## kellie_w

Pah just noticed that, ally with no stretch marks and inoue you only have 5?! I have millions from luke, but I did put on huge amount! Inoue, I have never found nothing that worked for me, they do fade to silver after about a year though. How is reimi doing? Is she sleeping well now? X


----------



## kellie_w

Ps 3am, I hate you! X


----------



## Inoue

Lol. Other end of the spectrum for me, Reimi only just woke up! Thats 10 hours without waking up once! :smug: :haha:. Hope you finally managed to get some sleep Kellie! I looked on amazon and bio oil has got over 900 reviews at 4/5 star, may have to give that ago. Bless ya Kellie that you've got loads, some people fluke it; some dont :wacko: 

Xx


----------



## kellie_w

Bio oil did nothing for me, but there are great reviews. If you have a home bargains near by they always sell it cheap! 

Waaaa so reimi and poppy slept long hours last night. You girls are so lucky! Oh well my time will come! My two were taking turns last night. Monkeys!

Is anyone else sooooo looking forward to summer? I cant wait to get out all the time! X


----------



## Scally

Kellie- I cannot get over the women that work in hearts delight- maybe next time we should have a cuppa at mine? I'm going back in there today, hope they dont recognise me!!! haha! Good luck with ww, my friend is on that, shes been doing it 5 weeks and lost loads!

Inoue- i have made some lovely friends on this thread, its a shame we cant all meet up! one day!!!! Yay for Reimi sleeping for 10 hours! Thats brilliant! Does she have a big feed before she goes down? 

I think my lack of stretch marks is hereditary, my mum didnt get any with me and my twin, or with my little sister, i moisturised alot in pregnancy- my tummy was the only bit i bothered with, it was the softest part of me!!!! lol! My twin sister got lots with her kids though, i definitely think its luck of the draw.

I am sooooooo looking forward to summer!!!!!! i would be so much more motivated to walk into town etc when its not freezing cold!!!! We have to make lots of plans for the summer! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Omg... Im also pacing for summer to get here :coolio:. Seems such a long time ago since summer '12, guess its coz were excited to take LO out for long walks :D. 

I gave Reimi her standard 210ml anti reflux feed, but we also bathed her so maybe that made a difference? :shrug:. Guess its worth trying that method again another night

Xx


----------



## Inoue

What a crap start to the day :(. Just went to bank to check Marcs account and he only has £16 left in there, we have mortgage plus bills to still come out. Looks like someone has hacked into his account and withdrawn alot of money, need to go and sort it out later :nope:

Xx


----------



## Scally

Oh god Inoue, thats awful!!!!!! have u used your card online lately? what are the bank going to do about it? i hope you manage to sort it all out later so all your bills etc can be paid x


----------



## Inoue

Its our main income card so we use it online, in stores etc. In a way, I really really hope weve been stupid with our money and spend it all instead of some asshole taking it for his own use. Halifax did txt him saying to call but we thought it would be about changing our accounts for better interest rates so we didnt bother. Surely they would call us before they authored a large payment going out, not a crappy msg and nothing elce?? Oh ive got a nasty headache now. Marc doesn't finish work till 3 so I have to wait for him as the cards in his name so I cant do jack x


----------



## kellie_w

Oh no Inoue thats awful, I hope you get it sorted. Its awful how people can do that. No wonder you have a headache from it all, but im pretty sure you will be covered from fraud, normally its dealt with quite quickly too.

Ally, def have to make lots of plans! Cant wait to be able to get further out, beach etc! X


----------



## Inoue

Mass relief!! Thankfully it was us spending our money instead of some ass, just need to watch our pennies. Marc paid for our holiday in full on his card, not just the deposit so thats why were down to £16. Headache now gone! Lol x


----------



## Scally

phew inoue, thats a relief!!!!!! x


----------



## Inoue

Yeh, big time. So relieved! Weve now got Marc's account 'online' so I can at least check whats going in/out. Got to give the lady in Halifax credit, shes usually abit of a bitch when I go in but she was very helpful today :thumbup:. 

With all thats gone on ive not had time to do treadmill so im 250 cals over my daily limit :(, will just have to work extra hard tomorrow x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Phew that's a relief Inoue! With stretch marks, there isn't much you can do to them unfortunately as they are effectively scars where the skin had stretched and the tissues have split. They will fade and reduce in size in time though :)

Glad your meet up went well Ally & Kelly :) my mates and I are forever annoying cafe workers everywhere we go with all of our brood :lol:

I've been to my first poledancing class tonight! It was so good but I am sore already, I'm betting I can't even move tomorrow!


----------



## kellie_w

Waaaaa thinking of you ladies who are fast asleep, and will be for probably the next 6 hours! Luke up at 12.15 tonight, just got him to sleep and now oliver is up and oh my god he is WIDE awake. Why?!?! 

Ohhh lauryn, pole dancing sounds fun! I dont envy though how you will feel tomorrow! Should be a huge weight loss boost though! 

Inoue, so glad you hadnt been frauded. Its great having your accounts online, just sucks at the weekends as they dont always update til monday! X


----------



## kellie_w

And a random thought in these small hours: its a year thursday since (99% sure it was valentines!) We conceived! Scary thought that a whole year has passed already! X


----------



## Scally

lauryn- yay for the pole dancing class!!!!!!

kellie- oh yes thats true, my god a year ago.......and now they r here and causing mischief!!!!
how are u doing this morning? how are your boys so wide awake in the middle of the night?????
pops woke at 5 for a feed and did a poo with nappy off- which meant whole change of clothes and sleeping bag and putting the washing machine on!

x


----------



## kellie_w

I dont know ally, I really dont. Ollie was because he had diarrhoea, had to be changed and he had knocked his musical ceiling light on. He went down again about 2.45, just was going to sleep and luke got up again 3.15. Spent over a hour in bed with him being kicked, just fell asleep and oliver started crying, 5am. He was soaked through as I hadnt done his nappy tight enough. Stripped him, fed him, wouldn't settle so put him on me to stop him crying. Couldnt sleep by now, wes got up at 6 for work, went out the door and then luke up again. Im dreading tonight, is there a toddlwr phase were they start night waking again? Im thinking maybe his ear but he isnt crying just rubbing it, maybe he needs a night light? I just dont know. Can you suggest anything? Did izzy go through thiss at this age? 

Ohhh oliver is 3 months today :) I can get my snug for him now! X


----------



## Inoue

Not another awake night Kellie!! You poor thing! :hugs:. Can you try and get some shut eye during the day? Reimi is doing another 10 hour sleep, shes sprawled out in her cot fast asleep - god knows whats gotten into her?! :dohh:, guess I shouldn't complain, lol. 

Go Lolly rocking that pole! You will be sore for a few days but then it should settle, just in time for your next lesson! :haha:

Cant believe it was a year ago since conception :shock:. I remember keeping it secret from Marc till our wedding anniversary (19th March), cant count how many times he held my hair when I was throwing up in the morning and I was blagging it saying I had a sickness bug :rofl:

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 3 months Oliver! That's crazy a whole year has passed for you already. Mine will be on 22nd March... This year is going by so quickly, I imagine that'll come around in no time.

Kellie you poor thing :hugs: I really hope there isn't a stage of night awakenings for toddlers Luke & Amber's age. No idea what to suggest hun, I'm just sorry and hope the boys have a nap together today so you can get your head down for a little bit.

Millie has slept through for a few nights now, last nights being the longest - 11pm til 7.30am :yipee: she was so hungry she has just drained one boob and is now tackling the 2nd :lol: she's still asleep too so going to try put her back in her basket and catch a little more sleep whilst Amber's still in bed. I doubt this is the start of something good as we all know how babies like to tease us :haha: but I just say, these few nights of full sleep have been like heaven!

As predicted, I am very sore today! My legs also have pretty good sized bruises on them from bashing into the pole :rofl:


----------



## Scally

Izzy did have a phase of night wakenings, it was when i was pregnant so Dave dealt with it, so i supposed that is about the age Luke is now! Didnt even think of that before! I cant remember how long it lasted, i think i was in the 1st trimester as was shattered, and when it came to the 2nd trimester she wasnt doing it anymore as i said i would take over with them! lol. Might be worth checking with the doc if he is tugging his ear, is he still on the antibiotics? I think u need to go for an app straight after them to check its definitely gone! Izzy has a nightlight, might be worth a shot with Luke too, we also put a bottle of water for her next to her bed as that was another excuse she used to get up!
I so want to get a snug for Pops, but they are so expensive and arent selling much cheaper 2nd hand! happy 3 months Oliie!

Inoue- awww bless you trying to pass it off as a tummy bug! We tested on my birthday last year! It was weird as i had a slight period the week before but just had a feeling i was pregnant! yay for Reimi's epic sleep!

Lauryn- Yay for Millie's sleep! Ouch for your bruises!
When Poppy wakes in the morning i have discovered she can only do one boob as they are so full! She will take two but will promptly bring it all back up again!!!!

x


----------



## pops23

Flynns just done the same, slept 11-7.20, drained one boob and can't handle the other, he's fallen asleep just trying it again! Ha!

Sorry I've been MIA ladies, life has been hectic with work and baby, and it was my 30th on Sunday so we've been away for a few days to bath, was lovely 

While we were away I had a spa treatment and weighed myself, bad times, I'm 2 1/2 stone heavier than pre-pregnancy, not cool! Monday on going on a diet now that bday celebrations are over, but guessing need to be pretty careful as breast feeding still? Doing a hardcore buggy fit class on a Friday morning too which I'm hoping will help, I hate feeling this big! 

Kellie sorry you had a sucky night, lauryn/inoue/ ally sounds like your babies are behaving nicely! Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww glad you had a lovely break in Bath pops! Happy birthday for last Sunday! You can diet whilst bf'ing hun, just make sure you're taking in plenty of calcium and obviously don't drop your calorie intake too low :thumbup:

Glad to hear Flynn had a good night too!


----------



## pops23

Thanks for the advice, are you dieting and if so what are you doing? Xx


----------



## Scally

Pops- very jealous I love Bath, used to live nr there and absolutely loved it! I am healthy eating whilst bf, I never have less than 1800 calories, I eat often and drink lots of water x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Pops, I joined slimming world and am loving it! I'm 9lbs down so far, and I never feel like I'm missing out as the plan is brilliant, there's no counting points or calories and hardly any measuring. I attend a weekly group as I feel more motivated with the consultant weighing me and the groups support etc, but you could do it alone via the web. 

Are you back doing your dancing/cheering? I bet that burns a lot of calories doesn't it?


----------



## pops23

I'm back coaching but pretty much do it stationary nowadays so don't burn calories there, am doing buggyfit once a week which is pretty hardcore!

Slimming world is a good idea, do you take the girls when you go? Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've had to take them a couple of times when OH has been working late but usually I'll leave them at home with him and pump a bottle. Group only lasts 1-2hrs, depending on the size of the group x


----------



## Scally

Hey everyone, hows your weekends been? 

We have a poorly Izzy here, I'm really hoping it doesnt pass onto Poppy, but she has started coughing now too, boo! 
A hole in my scar has opened up a bit again, boo again! Hope its just a superficial one and not too deep and start everything off again, have put a dressing on it, will see how it is tomorrow to whether i go to docs.

Other than that we have had a good weekend, got to see my step sisters week old baby, makes Poppy look like a giant! I always thought of her as a little baby but she really wasnt next to Amelia! 

x


----------



## pops23

Hope your scar is ok ally! 

I've had a shocker of a day with Flynn, he's been crying all day! Almost lost the will to live a bit! Xz


----------



## Scally

oh no pops i wonder why? he is usually such a happy chap! x


----------



## Inoue

Hope he's calmed down abit pops! Must be awful :nope:

Very boo to hear about the colds and scar Scally!! :grr:. Just when you thought it was going so well! Lol. Really hope it settles soon and poppy doesn't get hit by the cold hard. 

Had quite a nice weekend, marc was was work so didnt get to do much, bit of housework and chilling out generally :coffee:. Reimi still being good girl and sleeping 6h plus. Im managing 35-50 mins on the treadmill now so fitness pretty much back to what it was, im starting to 'see' the results now so more incentive to keep going ;)

Xx


----------



## Scally

Pops- how was Flynn overnight? 

Inoue- thats great, well done! Its nice to see the results, its a bit more motivating then!

Izzy's temperature was a bit better overnight- 38 instead of 39 so thats good. Kept reading online about how u should keep the older sibling away from the baby when they are ill, how???? Izzy is so attentive to her sister i cant tell her to keep away! lol 

Poppy is now refusing a bottle again- i spoke to soon when she accepted it that once! She is certainly a stubborn monkey! I am going to keep trying with the dr browns, but might just get her a beaker and go straight to that with the milk. I seriously cannot get my head round how much our babies have grown! The time has flown by! 

x


----------



## Scally

Poppy slept from 10 til 10! Madness! My boobs felt like they were going to explode! X


----------



## time

Omg ally 10 until 10?!? That is unbelievable! We are normally getting 6 hours, then 3 then 2. Think wren has just had a growth spurt as the last 2 nights she has been up every 3 hours for 150ml a time, when she normally has 100 and lasts 6 hours! We tried hungry baby milk lastnight but if anything it made her worse, and now she's constipated from it!!
Hoping her sleeping settles back down.. We are tempted to put her in her cot tonight to see if it's us waking her up, as my husband snores like mad and we fidget a lot! I'm just terrified to not have her next to me.. And it feels like she's growing up too fast :(

Glad you are well inoue, you said about stretchmarks, I didn't get one on my tummy but oddly got a couple on the backs of my legs. I used bio oil from 8 weeks pregnant and still do once a day but it hasn't helped. I also use Palmers cocoa butter but again no joy. I just hope they fade quickly. I hate them!!!

Sorry to hear about the scarves ally, hopefully it is nothing serious thus time! Keep a close eye on it and head to a and e if it gets any worse!!


----------



## Scally

A 12 hour sleep is definitely a new one for us too! I dont think that will happen again! 
Oh no to Wrens sleep and constipation, she could be having a growth spurt? 11/12 week wonder week? I am sure her sleep will settle down again soon. 
Have you decided whether u'll put her in her cot? If your hubby snores chances are he's waking her up! Either she moves or he does, lol!

x


----------



## Inoue

I brought a big tub of aptimil hungry milk powder and it also made Reimi a little constipated, if anyone wants it then I can send it through the post, hate throwing a tenners worth of milk out! :haha:. Back to the normal stuff for wren then? ;)

How's your scar doing now Scally? Hope its eased. Brilliant news on the 12h sleep, max ive had is 10h. Anymore like that or is poppy back to a normal sleep pattern?

Xx


----------



## Scally

Hey inoue!!!!

Scar is doing ok, i think the hole has closed again.

Poppy went back to normal last night, with a little more feeding- she was asleep by 9 (we both were!) and then she woke at 11 for a feed, then slept until 6.30.

Shes needing lots of rocking in her moses basket today, i have been sat down for 2 hrs doing it constantly, if i stop she wakes up! She is bunged up though so i'll let her off, and it means i get to sit down! x


----------



## time

Aww but 11 til 6.30 is still fab! Glad the scarves seems to be healing!

Lastnight was even worse than the night before..we didn't get chance to move the cot base up or put some lamp in her room lastnight so she stayed in our room in her carrycot, she woke at 11,1,3,5 and up at 7.30. All I can think is that she is having a growth spurt and/or hitting the 11/12 week wonder week. She isn't just waking to be naughty she drinks a whole bottle each time and then is straight back off to sleep.we thought it might be her being cold because she won't keeper blankets on solution her in a sleeping bag lastnight but evidently that isn't the problem!

We may try her in her cot tonight and see if that helps!


----------



## time

Scar not scarves haha stupid ipad!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow Ally, a 12hr sleep!? She must have been starving when she woke, and I bet your boobs were huge :lol: the longest Millie has gone down was around 6-7hrs I think and I was actually willing her to wake up just to feed :rofl: I get anxious if she sleeps for too long, plus I don't want my AF coming back yet either!

Well Millie is officially in 3-6m clothes now, all of her 0-3 is packed up except some vests that still fit fine. Why must they grow up so quickly!?

Sorry you had a rough night time, hopefully that was just a growth spurt. I try not to get too comfortable with any kind of routine Millie puts herself in as I just know babies like to lure us into a false sense of security :rofl:


----------



## Scally

Hey Lauryn!!!! I must admit i was begging for her to wake to help my boobs!

Awww bless her being in her 3-6 clothes now, i have started getting Poppy's out some of them look huge others look the same size as her 0-3 ones. They are growing so fast!

Hope you had a better night Time, does sound like a growth spurt!

Pops has now got Izzy's cold, i have been up since 3 with her, she is trying to sleep but is so bunged up, she keeps waking and crying- she slept on me upright which helped a bit. She was so full of it this morning but just keeps on smiling, bless her! 

I am going to try and make an app with the nurse for the scar today, its looking a bit yellow again! 

What makes your LO's laugh? Poppy is very ticklish, and laughs alot with me, but as soon as i try and show Dave she only looks slightly amused! I took her in to my old boss last week, and all he did was say hello and she was in hysterics! Everytime he spoke she laughed!!!!! She laughs sometimes when i do, or when i am singing to her (my voice is that bad!)
x


----------



## Inoue

Not good to hear about poppys cold, nice to know she can still smile for you though ;). Hope you get an appt to see someone about your scar, it was finally all clearing up, dont want to go back 2 steps! :grr:. 

So cute about what makes our LO laugh. Reimi likes me singing or talking in a high tone, I usually say "where's mummy, where's mummy gone?" and she beeming and cooing away, lol. She's the same with me and Marc <3

Had/having an AWFUL night with her tonight. Reimi is constantly sucking/chewing her fingers and wont sleep! Been up literally every half hour to try and put in dummy when I prise her hand away. Its not hunger and cant just be 'exploration' as she's not benefiting anymore than I am with no sleep. Its gone from 7-8 hours a night to zero :nope:. Any ideas/suggestions?

Xx


----------



## time

Could be the start of teething inoue, or hunger or just a comfort thing. May have just been a bad night!!

Fingers crossed our terrible night was just a growth spurt as she has been back to her normal self ever since, only getting up once! Phew! As I'm working and don't do well with no sleep!

Wrens is a very happy baby and smiles at Anything haha but we haven't had a proper laugh yet, just sort of a breathing in laughing and cooing.. She also has a little fake cough going on haha!! Growing up so fast its scary!!
Wrens is starting to fill out her 0-3m clothes and I don't have many in 3-6, I went mad on the 6-9m dresses and rompers for summer! So some shopping may be in order!

Hope the scar is getting better ally you poor thing and the babies are feeling better.


----------



## Scally

The clothes sizes r so bizarre, Poppy is really filling out her 0-3's, and most r very short for her! Will be moving onto 3-6 shortly I think! 
Inoue- Bless Reimi, could be teething, growth spurt, just one of those nights, they like to keep us on our toes! Hope she is better tonight! 
Time- glad Wren is back to normal with her nights! 
The scar is definitely infected again, I'm now on more antibiotics and have had a swab done. But on the positive note I already had a hole there for the yucky stuff to come out of as it hadn't healed fully so at least it doesn't have to try and get out of a big scar, plus so far only one hole has opened up, fingers cross, touch wood! 
X


----------



## pops23

Hi guys! Sorry to hear about the bad sleeping, not cool babies! 

Flynn is regularly doing 10-7, every night this week in fact! It also means that we have a morning routine in place which is helping. But next week I'm going to try tackling evenings as he's awake all evening and is exhausted and literally crying for sleep but fights it, his little eyes go all red poor bubba. Think the problem may be bathing him in his little bath in the kitchen and feeding him in the lounge, too much to look at. So from Monday I'm going up bath him in the big bath and feed him in our bedroom which he must recognise as bedtime as goes down no problem every evening ( he's still in his sleepyhead pillow in a travel cot so will probably stay in our room until 4 months now I think) 

I really miss my evenings and lee and I don't seem to have any time together, I can't wait for him to be sleeping 7-7 with a dream feed, he's almost there, just needs the evening sleep! He is starving come morning though and feeds every 2 hours pretty much from 7 as making up for it!! 

Are any of you in much of a routine yet? Xx


----------



## Inoue

Im now using baby teething gel just before bed and she slept for 7 hours! Yay! :happydance:. 

Good to see you have a routine in place pops ;). Reimi is bed at 10pm and awake at 5:45am, pretty much happens every night. Me and Marc were saying yesterday how little time we actually spend together now, no cuddles or snuggles when in bed, its a shame really :(. Guess we can take comfort in that were not alone. 

Xx


----------



## Scally

Pops- yay for Flynn sleeping 10-7. Poppy goes to bed at 10 too, we have tried to make it before but it ended up with everyone stressed so we are going with the flow for now. She sleeps after about hr and a half to 2 hrs of awake time in the day but when it gets to the evening shes wide awake for hrs!!! She then sleeps until 6/7am which is perfect as we have to get going for pre school run mornings! I would love to get my evenings back.

Inoue- yay for the teething gel working!

x


----------



## time

Aww Flynn what a star!!!
I am feeling great as wren is sleeping SO much better. She is shattered by about 7 so we go upstairs with the lights off and no talking etc, feed her and by 8 she is flat out and the last few nights hasn't woken until 4 when she wants 100ml and then straight back off to sleep until 7/8. We don't do bath every night so I'm not really making that part of our routine yet, but she seems to be doing really well and I feel a lot better knowing vaguely when she is going to sleep/eat. She has a nap at About 9 then one at lunch time then one at around 4. Think this is because we go to work at 9 and leave at 4 and she loves the car and falls straight to sleep.

How is the diets and bottle feedings going? Also has anyone heard from sarah?!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well done babies on all the sleeping! We aren't in a routine and I'm not planning on doing any just yet, I'm just completely following her lead. Luckily she seems pretty clued up :lol: but she'll sometimes go 5 hours at night without a feed but usually she will wake every 3-4hrs but she falls asleep on the boob and I'm able to put her straight back in her basket and then go back to sleep myself. I love not having to get up out of bed and an usually still asleep when feeding :haha:

Millie has rolled over 4 times today! I'm so amazed and happy :D Amber didn't roll (front to back) until she was around 4 months or so, so wasn't expecting it to happen this early. She absolutely hates tummy time though and I think she was just dying to get off of her front, but whatever the reason I am counting it as her first rolls!


----------



## Scally

Hey, how is everyone doing?

Yay for Millie rolling over! I keep trying to show Poppy how to do it but shes not taking any notice of me!!! lol

Izzy and Poppy are now germ free! woohoo!!!! Poppy had her second lot of jabs on Monday, she was so much better this time, i did something someone recommended on bnb and that was to move away from the area asap after the 2nd jab as they scream because they are expecting another jab. I did it with her and faced her outwards and she calmed as soon as i moved, might be worth a shot?

Scar is getting worse, now on 2 lots of antibiotics and bigger dressings, also not allowed to shower as frequently as i would like, but at least they havent stopped them altogether. I am refusing to rest this time, it doesnt hurt as much so i'm carrying on as normal- resting didnt really help last time!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Gosh Ally I can't believe you are still having issues with the scar :( I was scared of c-secs before but even more so now! I hope these antibiotics do the trick and it heals soon :hugs: thanks for the tip with vaccinations. I may take Millie to get her first lot done next week so will try it out :thumbup:

Nothing new happening here! Millie was 12 weeks old yesterday and I can't believe it, where's the time going?! I have to go up to Notts on Friday for my uncle's funeral and Phil is staying home with the girls, it'll be his first time alone with them both and I'm scared for him :rofl: I'm not looking forward to it as it'll be an upsetting day anyway and it's my first time apart from Millie :( but has to be done. I've for lots of milk pumped and stored but only going for the day so hopefully it'll all go smoothly x


----------



## Scally

Sorry to hear about your uncle Lauryn- i hope the funeral goes as well as can be expected, and the Phil has a lovely day with the girls! I dont know how Dave would cope with two! I bet u'll be texting him loads! At least its just for a day x


----------



## Inoue

Hay ladies :hi:. Sorry to hear about your uncle Lolly, never nice things to attend :(. Glad to her Millie is doing well, Reimi was 12 weeks on Wednesday, cant believe it sometimes! :shock:

Booo on your scar Scally, I've never heard such going on's with one surgical cut?! Did the surgeon mess up with stitches or something? :shrug:. Glad poppy was better with jabs second time around, good to hear as Reimi's are next Tuesday.

Reimi is still gnawing the crap out of her fist/hand. She does it through the night which is annoying as she gets in a right grump when she cant console herself. Me and Marc had an ooopsy last weekend so praying my period starts very soon, can just see it now... Im blabbering that I only want one child and I end up with two in a year! :rofl:

Xxx


----------



## Scally

uh-oh, ooopsy Inoue!!!

Poppy is constantly chewing her hands too! x


----------



## kellie_w

Also sorry to hear about your uncle Lauryn x

Inoue, whoops! Hope your period does come soon, how would you feel if you were pregnant again so soon!? The chewing is driving me mad too. He gets so frustrated, I'm looking forward to when he can hold something to his mouth to chew! 

I just had a little read through the first pages of this thread. Im so pleasd we are all still coming here, though not as often as when we were pregnant! inoue, i just saw we were scan date buddies! It doesn't seem long ago since we were all waiting to find out the genders of our baby, now here we are ! Oliver is nearly four months old, I'm trying to decide whether to wean at 4 months like I did Luke, he was so much happier once he started eating. We are spending a small fortune on milk, ollie still only will take ready made, goes through 4 bottles in 3 days and at £3.29 a bottle...so need to get him on powder! Dreading tomorrow, next lot of injections. Hoping he doesn't react like last time!

Hi to everyone and your gorgeous babies :) xxx


----------



## Inoue

Lol. Yep, big oopsy! :haha:. I wouldnt feel to bad about it really, its our fault for not using protection so we will deal with whatever cards dealt ;). 

The hand thing is also driving me up the wall!! :grr:. When I pull her hand away, she's fighting me to put it back again! I used to enjoy night times over the last few weeks but seems to be going down hill again because of this!

I will be starting to wean at 4 months, she's had quite a taste of our adult foods (soft cheese, cup of tea, porridge, gravy etc) so I cant wait to introduce her to her food groups rather a small dollop on her dummy :D

Thats mental that we were scan date buddies Kellie! :friends:. Its good to look back at old posts and reminisce :happydance:

Xx


----------



## Scally

Kellie- ooooh i'm going to have a nosey through the beginning of this thread. I am so happy we have all made friends on here, its so nice to talk to people who know exactly what you are going through! 
My god that is alot of expense on milk! I think weaning him at 4 months is a good idea, seeing as he doesnt take much milk per sitting, it might fill him up for a little longer- not sure it'll have any effect on the milk intake for a while yet, do you think he might be happier on powder now he is happier in himself? 
Good luck with jabs, let us know how u get on, fingers crossed he has no reaction this time.

Inoue- I think i would break down majorly if i got pregnant now (mind you it would be the whole mary and joseph thing if i did!). 

I'm not sure when i'm going to wean Poppy, i weaned Izzy at 4 months as she soooooo needed it, downing 9oz/12oz bottles and still screaming for more! but with Poppy she is content with what she is getting (for now). I am still trying to get her to take a dummy/cup/bottle- but not having much luck! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Lol, cant really figure out why I wouldnt really be bothered, think im more concerned whether my body is ready to carry another one but I think its a long shot to be pregnant, im praying I didnt hit my fertile window, I think I might of not ovulated... Im going with that :rofl:

Reimi is on 7oz and sometimes wants more so I cant wait to get some grub into her. Ive brought some baby rice, baby porridge and rusks. 

Hows the weight loss going? Im stuck at 173lbs and trying desperately to find the motivation to get into the 160's. I would just rather snuggle up on the sofa with a cup of tea and a chocolate bar :blush:

Xx


----------



## Scally

Bless Reimi and her big appetite, i loved weaning Izzy, such an exciting time.

Lol we'll go for you not ovulating at that time!

I still have another half a stone to go, this past week i really havent bothered, scar feeling rubbish so felt like eating rubbish! The week before we were all ill, and the girls were very high needs so ended up eating junk! I have also made cupcakes twice this week with Izzy which is not helping at all! Lots of excuses i have just lost the motivation for now, i hope i get it back! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Yay for only having half a stone left! I have about 2 stone left to lose. I doubt ill make my lowest weight again so guess im really rooting for 1.5st loss :thumbup:. Weve just been our for fish and chips so better not start the diet today :haha:.

Im really looking forward to weaning, I have my Disney princess bowls waiting! Lol

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good luck with weaning if you do decide to start Kellie. He'll still need the same amount of milk though so hopefully you can get him on the powdered stuff to save yourself some money.

I'm in no rush to wean yet, Millie's definitely not ready and I don't want to risk any milk supply issues or her getting any stomach problems. We have been colic free for a few weeks now, last thing I want is her getting tummy ache/bowel problems!

Anyone know how Sarah's getting on? It's lovely seeing her Logan pic updates on FB :) I hope they are all okay.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies! Glad to hear you and your babies are getting on so well  

I've been having a rough time with my mum, not sure if I've mentioned before but she has motor neuron disease and has really taken a then for the worse in the last few weeks. The stress is taking its toll and affecting my supply, as is the fact that I went on a diet (got about 2 1/2 stone to lose at last check a few weeks ago!) and as a result having major feeding issues. 90% of the time when I try to feed Flynn he just screams, it's awful, and he's going through a growth spurt which really isn't helping. After a lot of tears and upset I've decided to cut back on the breast feeding and only feed him myself morning, evening and night, he's going to be on bottles in the day and for bedtime which he seems much happier with. I think I was determined to continue because I felt I should, even though he is perfectly happy, if not happier on a bottle. So I'm going to feed him 7am, 10am and then bottle 1pm, 4pm, expressed bottle at 7 and formula for dream feed and then breast feed during the night 

In other news, Flynn was sleeping through the night, 10/11 through to 7. But this week started him on evening routine, he's down by 8 latest so we finally have our evenings back! But he's waking in the night, not sure if its related, pretty sure it's a growth spurt, but he's not waking until 4/5 am so not to bad. Tryinh to decide whether to stick with dreamfeed or whether to skip it and see when he will sleep to but I'm too scared!! 

Xxx


----------



## pops23

Ps I think I will wean at around 4 1/2 months if the signs are there, I'm looking forward to it! Xx


----------



## kellie_w

Oh tori, so sorry to hear about your mum. It's a awful illness and it must be awful seeing her go through it. Huge hugs to you :hugs: don't stress or feel bad about the feeding, my support lady said even 5mls of breast milk a day is enough. You have to do whatever makes Flynn happy. I think you may be in a wonder week at the moment, sleep goes to pot completely! 

Lauryn, I don't blame you for waiting, if Millie's just calmed then don't rock the boat! I heard from Sarah this week, I hope she don't mind me saying but Logan's good, but not much has changed. Still a waiting game. I still think of her and Neil every single day, they are amazing how they have coped.

With the weight loss, well mine was more a gain! Put on all I lost and joined weightwatchers weds. Loving it at the moment, I get 36 points a day which I can't eat all of them!

Took Oliver for his injections today, the nurse wouldn't do them due to him having diarrhoea for 4 weeks. We were given a emergency appointment, and now the doctor thinks oliver either has a milk allergy or lactose intolerance due to his poo being full of mucous and curdled milk consistency. We need to get a sample and wait for the results. If negative, he has to move to a lactose free milk from the chemist until his tummy is normal. The worst part is the doctor noticed his uti and that he hadn't been referred for a kidney and urinary tract Ultrasound.If under 3 months, they are ment to be checked for development problems or kidney reflux within 6 weeks. The doctor who diagnosed didn't do this, and we now have 2 weeks to get a scan appointment. With the nhs this seems really unlikely! :nope: x


----------



## kellie_w

Girls, a heads up incase you haven't seen. If any of you use huggies nappies, stock up as they are being discontinued next month x


----------



## Scally

Hey Lauryn! Lovely to hear that Millie's colic has calmed! 

Pops- so sorry about your mum, must be so stressful and upsetting for you. Sounds like you dont need to worry about a diet right now, just keep yourself healthy and look after yourself. You have done so well with the feeding, sounds like u have had a tough time of it, its great that he's so happy on formula and sleeping so well, 8-4 is brilliant! 

Kellie- How do you feel on the ww? My friend has had lots of success on it, shes lost 15lb in about 7 weeks! 
Did they say when they would vaccinate him? After all the investigations? I think you have been treated so badly by your docs, glad they are finally doing their jobs now! Let me know if you need anything

x


----------



## pops23

Poor Oliver :-( hope you get that scan date ASAP! 

Xx


----------



## Inoue

Just deleted everything i wrote.. lets try again!! :grr:


Pops, sorry to hear about your mum, it seems to be putting a lot of strain on you :(. Definatly forget about the diet for now, all that can come later. Youve done so well with the BF, i gave up at 3 weeks as it just wasnt for me anymore. Try not to feel bad that your not 'supplying' him with it as much, any little bit you do give will help him and you will also keep your bond. 

Kellie, not the best news you wanted to hear about little Oliver. Things like this shouldnt get over looked, especially with how little our babies still are. I hope they get you in for the scan soon, surely you should get priority if he's been having funny poo for sometime now. 

Glad that Sarah is ok (as best as possible!), i sometimes send her a FB msg just to keep in touch, she's still one of us girls :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Inoue

Period started and first pill taken.... Phew!! :haha:

Xx


----------



## Scally

Phew! X


----------



## Inoue

Yep! Think ill crack out the wine tonight :winkwink:. Ive been in bed since 11am, bleeding is ridiculously heavy. I was going through a pad in 25 mins then when trying to get a new one on, blood would already be going down my leg :sick:. Ended up getting faint so put Reimi in her cot and I got into bed and called marc home from work. Bleeding has eased a little (one pad in an hour) so feel better now :)

Xx


----------



## Scally

Oh my god Inoue that sounds awful! Could u ring hv/mw to check that's normal? I heard that the first period can be bad but surely not that bad, poor u, glad marc could get back from work and look after reimi x


----------



## Inoue

It was horrific, didnt think it would be that bad?! :shock:. Its ALOT lighter now (pad change every 2h) so im up and walking around the house. I was going to call up nhs direct if it didnt get easier, thought I might need A&E if it kept going like it did. Do you know if were allowed to use tampons now? Know they said not to when I had my d&c so clots come come out, does the same apply after childbirth?

Xx


----------



## Scally

i would say not to with this first one, especially these first couple of days x


----------



## Inoue

Cheers :thumbup:. I used one yesterday just to give me a break from pads but will now stay on pads. Its eased up alot more, kind of like a medium flow. 

Managed to get around Morrisons so all good. Cant believe how much food has gone up in price. There's only 2 adults to feed and it came to £45, thats excluding frozen foods so will prob spend another £20 on Thursday when up town. I remember me and marc used to live on £10-£15 a week a few years ago. Either were getting gready (definitely buy alot more than I used to!) or food prices have doubled! :(

X


----------



## Scally

Glad its eased, u had me worried there!

Food shopping is so expensive now, we have started shopping at Aldi now, and we meal plan and shop for a month and then do little weekly shops of milk, bread, fruit and veg. We spend about £180 per month all in including nappies etc. That and petrol are just insane!

x


----------



## time

Sorry to hear about your mum pops, hope you are feeling better and don't worry about dieting just stay healthy and don't feel bad about having to cut down on the breastfeeding, as long as little Flynn is happy!

Fingers crossed you get a scan date soon Kellie, cannot believe the way you have been treated! Poor little ollie :(

How's the scar doing ally? So awful still having trouble months down the line! You poor thing!

I will probably start wren weaning at about 4 1/2 months,she is very very greedy and already showing signs of wanting more..i feel she will be a lot happier once she can have some purees.
She has been sleeping Sooo much better this last week, going to bed at 8 getting up at 4 for a feed then straight back to sleep until 8.. So happy with her! 

We are staying at the in laws at the mo as the bathroom is getting fitted so no loo or bath! Will hopefully be back home tomorrow!


----------



## time

PS my first period was pretty heavy inoue but not that bad! Definitely keep an eye on it!!
Jeez that is a cheap shop! I can easily spend £100 a week just on me and rob without milk and nappies!!we don't really go out/drink/smoke and we love our food so go a bit mad haha!!!


----------



## Inoue

£100 a week!! :shock:. I feel sooooo much better now! :rofl:.

Wren is such a little cutie, definitely got your look in her. Thats good that she sleeps at 8pm, Reimi still up till about 11pm, any tips on trying to reduce that? :shrug:. I think alot will change when they start taking small amount of foods, but I would like her to go down at a better time than 11pm. 

Hope you get your bathroom sorted, good job in-laws are to hand, although nothing is quite like your own home ;)

Xx


----------



## Scally

hey pops! thats fantastic about her sleep! hope your bathroom gets done quickly!
£100 a week! wow thats a great shop!

Poppy won't go down before 10, i would like earlier as would love an evening with dave.

just been the nurse, it doesnt look infected anymore so dont need anymore antibiotics so thats good, still have two holes though. she said if they close during the week theres no need to go back. i have been there so much for re-dressing the receptionist just gave me my number when i went in, no need to tell her my name!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow how do you both get your shopping so cheap!? We easily spend around £80-£120 a week on food, and will need little top ups here and there. Mental!

For those of you choosing to wean early, what are your reasons? Are you just going old school or it's just what you fancy doing?


----------



## time

We decided not to do a routine so young and she has just slipped into her own one,I think most babes do the same eventually! Once you start weaning a bit of porridge before bed apparently helps them sleep better as they are nice and full for bed!

Glad it's not just me spending far too much on food lauryn haha! 
I am only going to start weaning when wren is showing signs ofbeing ready, however she is very greedy so I am only assuming it will be before 6 months. Also my sil did the start weaning her daughter til about 9 months and now at 15 months she is absolutely terrible with food..maybe not related but they were very lazy with weaning. 

Glad you're finished with the antibiotics ally and hopefully the holes will close this week!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh I'm all about looking for the signs that Millie will be ready but at the same time I know I won't be able to tell if her gut is ready for food and so don't want to cause her any damage by feeding her food prematurely (hence the WHO 6 month guidelines). We mostly did baby led weaning with Amber and so didn't do much puréed food at all really, she fed herself finger foods from around 5-6months and I'm going to go the same route again. 

Ally, glad your scar isn't infected :flower: I hope the holes heal up soon. Are they deep wounds?


----------



## Inoue

Im also looking for signs for weaning, I dare say it will be between 4-5 months as she is quite a gutz but all will tell in 4-5 weeks time. Reimi managed to go down at 10pm last night so thats an hours improvement! :happydance:

Just been to medical center for Reimi's second jabs, poor little love, hate to see her so upset :cry:. She's snuggled up in her rocker fast asleep, expect her to sleep most of the day as thats what she did last time xx


----------



## Scally

Time- i do hope Poppy slips into a evening routine- i cannot believe how awake she is until 10!

Hey Lauryn- they arent as deep this time, and they are getting shallower so thats good, fingers crossed this week they will close!

Inoue- yay for Reimi's earlier bedtime!!!!! Poor little mite with her jabs, how is she doing?

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's good news Ally :) FX'd you're on the mend now!

Hope Reimi's doing okay after her jabs today? Millie had her first lot at 3 and she was not happy, bless her! She fell straight asleep in her carseat afterwards and napped for around 3hrs and is now having a mammoth feeding sesh. FX'd she doesn't get a temp or anything later.


----------



## Scally

hope Millie is ok with hers, fingers crossed no temp etc x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ta Ally :) she was fine afterwards and last night and this morning have all been good. She's 3 months old today, can't believe it! Our babies are a quarter of the way through their first year already *sob*!


----------



## Scally

Happy 3 months Millie! X


----------



## Inoue

Reimi had abit of a nap then was playing like mental on her playmat - very different compared to last time! :D. Glad you got Millie's jabs done Lolly, I think its more traumatic for us parents! Lol.

Greedy Reimi had 300ml of milk last night before bed and slept for 10 hours :happydance:

Xx


----------



## Scally

Glad Reimi was good after her jabs too. Woohoooo for 10 hrs sleep! That's great! 300ml- that's impressive! X


----------



## Inoue

Our bottles only go up to 260ml so had to quickly make some more while Marc kept her entertained, shes a little piggy wink :haha: xx


----------



## pops23

Flynns three months today too! He had his jabs today and was fine! Quick feed, quick nap and happy as Larry until bedtime bless him 

He has now been going to bed at 7.30 for 10 nights but waking at 3 or 4 for a feed, not te coolest when he was sleeping 10-7 but very glad to have our evenings back  

That's impressive feeding reimi! Flynn was so tired tonight he only managed 4 1/2oz! Xx


----------



## Scally

how did u do it pops? poppy is still going to bed at 10, i would love to have an evening- she spends the whole time nursing! x


----------



## Scally

Ooooh sorry forgot to say Happy 3 months Flynn!!!!!!!

I hope everyone has had a good week! ITS FRIDAY!!!!! Woohoo so love the weekends!!!!

Met up with Kellie, and the gorgeous Luke and Ollie this week, was great to catch up and see how much Ollie had grown! (also nice to chill at the house rather than the garden centre!) Thank you Kellie for coming over!

Poppy is extremely niggly at the moment, naps have gone to pot, and she woke 3 times last night!!!! could this be the start of the dreaded 4 month sleep regression???!!!

Hows everyone doing? I love seeing the photos on facebook! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Hay hay hay!! :hi:

Yipee for the weekend! About bloody time in my opinion :coffee:. Had traumatic day yesterday as we went to see neurologist for Marc (re his night fits) and dr basically said "No driving or driving your forklift till Oct"..... No mri scan, no other checks, just told him what ive seen twice (over 2 years!) and he's classed him as epileptic :wacko:. Basically, no can do! We have a £155,000+ mortgage and shit loads of bills to pay, if he doesnt work, we lose our house, period. Untill he actually HAS some tests then they can swivel.

Hope poppy isnt having a 4 month monk on! Have you tried putting lullabies on when shes abit grumpy during the night? Reimi usually nods off about 10 mins later ;) 

Xx


----------



## kellie_w

Oh inoue that's awful. How worrying for you. But definately you are doing the right thing, without tests to back up their decision surely there is no proof that Marc shouldn't be able to drive. Have they mentioned any further tests for the future? We lost our house 5 years ago, a very unpleasant time which I wouldn't wish on anyone.

Was lovely to see you too ally, and your two beautiful girls. Sorry Luke trashed your lounge though, I felt awful! Found raisins in my washing machine where I had been picking them up when he dropped them everywhere! Thank you for having us!

Oliver's stool sample came back clear, I have no idea now what they tested for, but on the phone they said he was clear of infections. I'm at the stage now where I have accepted his poo is just this way, and at least he isn't constipated. He has his kidney and urinary tract ultrasound on the 17th march, the letter says he needs a full bladder... Erm I can't really control that! We had 4 days of a lot of crying again, last night in the bath I could see two very very faint white lines on his bottom gum so I'm guessing its teething. His sleep is now amazing, 11-8 with one feed at 5 this morning. I hope it continues! Me and ally are both in fear of the four month regression, Friday is the 4 month mark for us so will see if things start to change in the next few weeks! X


----------



## Inoue

He should have an MRI scan at some point, god knows when with the nhs :haha:. Were just keeping our heads down amd hope oct gets here quick! Lol. 

Good that LO poop came back clear, dont quite know how your supposed to go with a full bladder, not like you can tell him to hold it?! :wacko:. Thats a good sleep pattern! Reimi is similar, goes to bed at 10pm and sleeps till 9am with a feed at 5am. 

Me and marc was in tears today as we witnessed our little Reimi do a roll from her back to front unaided, we even got it on video so were well chuffed. Pride is through the roof atm! :blush:

Xx


----------



## kellie_w

Awww go reimi, so clever! A very very proud mummy and daddy! Oliver managed to roll on his side today, but couldnt quite get over. Not surprising as he is such a fatty ! How was she once she was over? Luke used to scream once on his tummy, we constantly has to keep rolling him back! Oh and the stuck arm caused a major meltdown! X


----------



## Inoue

Lol. It was so cute! She just kind of layed there with her butt in the air, being a soppy mummy I rushed to her aid and swooped her up in my arms, and commenced smothering her with kisses!! :rofl:. I guess I can try and upload with vid if the file isnt to big :D. 

Bless little Oliver! I think little fat babies are the cutest, Reimi is just made up of little fat rolls :haha:. 

Xx


----------



## Scally

Awwwww yay to Reimi!!!!!! thats fantastic, i would love to see video! Poppy hasnt really attempted to roll, think she'll take after Izzy-she never rolled!

Thats worrying about Marc but no way can they expect him to give up driving etc without having the tests!

Kellie- i cant believe its taking so long for scan, right now ollie hold your wee please! insane!!! yay for his sleep!

the 4 month regression....... please avoid us....... pretty please!!!!!

poppy's daytime naps have gone mad, shes just not sleeping for long!!!! night time- she has started going down about 8, well for the past 2 nights- hope it continues! 

She is so distracted feeding now, constantly coming off smiling at me, looking around- its very messy because i then leak and squirt everywhere! lol

x

x


----------



## Inoue

Hope this works!! Click on the pic and it will take you to my photobucket account, then it should play once its buffered :winkwink:

https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc446/inoue5/th_MOV_0010.jpg


----------



## Scally

Such a gorgeous video!!!!! and such a gorgeous girl!!!! x


----------



## kellie_w

That brought a tear to my eye! Reimi is so beautiful, her smile is amazing x


----------



## kellie_w

I think the regression has started :( last night oliver woke loads from 2am, just for a moan then back to sleep. I thought it was because he slept so much saturday day. But no, same again tonight, started waking from 12.20 every half a hour, just again to have a little whinge or make noises. Went to bed with a head ache which now has worsenef through tiredness. 4 months. ... I hate you! X


----------



## Scally

I saw u had posted at 3.30 and thought uh oh! Noooooooo! Ollie stay away from the 4 mth regression!!!!! Noooooooooo! X


----------



## Inoue

Awwwww, glad you liked it :blush:

Sorry for rubbish night Kellie, I should of be online with you (Reimi up from 2am :grr:). Hope its just a blimp and not a milestone thing! 

My mum brought me a little potty today (was £1 in Morrisons) and it says from 4 months plus.... Dont think Reimi can be toilet trained just yet, nice thought! :winkwink:

Xx


----------



## Scally

Hahahahaha! Yeah right potty from 4 months!!!!!!

Can i have a whinge please?????

I am so sick of my scar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I want to buy a pair of post pregnancy jeans but i cant wear anything other than my maternity ones as even those rub on it and make it sore.
I want to be able to pick up Izzy without worrying about it.
I want to be able to have sex (if i ever find the energy! lol)
I want to be able to shave my bits!!!! (cant at mo as holes are right there)
I want to have a normal stomach and scar not two holes that keep weeping some sort of liquid!!!
I want Dave or the nurse to take off the bandage and for once actually say its looking loads better!!!!!!
Aggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! Its beginning to really get me down. phew whinge over!!!! sorry!!!

x


----------



## time

Aww I tried watching the video but it wouldn't leave load :( go reimi!! Wren gets half over but her arm gets in the way and she gets angry! 
Hope the sleeping gets better with ollie, maybe try a lullaby or mobile that sometimes sends wrenny off to sleep. We can only hope the bad nights won't last long!
Wrens had her first vaccinations today it was awful.. Seeing her so horrified as I think this is the first time she has ever felt pain before. She slept for half an hour afterwards but then has been Sooo upset ever since nothing seems to calm her. May try some calpol soon if she doesn't seem any better bless her. 

Hope everyone's well x


----------



## time

Aww ally just seen your post about your scar :( you poor thing! I so hope it gets better soon I can't imagine what it must be like not being recovered after almost 4 months :( x


----------



## Scally

awwwww poor wren, its so heartbreaking, maybe her little legs are still sore, hope she feels better soon x


----------



## Inoue

Awwww Scally - big hugs :hugs:. Always free to come and vent on here. Must really be doing your head in now, its dragged on for so long :(. 

Time, bless little wren! Its so distressing seeing our LO's get hurt, I feel so guilty even though its necessary. Reimi has her 3rd set on 26th so not looki forward to that.

My practice manager called me up yesterday as I wanted to use my "keep in touch" days and I go back next month?! Eeeek! I tried my scrubs on (size 10!) and I couldnt even bend over as there so tight, I have no choice to lose what I can in 4 weeks time as I cant afford new ones. Not good :(

Also my period is still going quite strong, its the 12th day now - leave me alone! :brat:

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

The video won't load for me either :( booo! But yay Reimi!! Millie is a master of front to back and can go both ways but she's only half going from back to front. Her arm and her big belly hinder the process I think :haha:

Awww time it's awful isn't it :hugs: poor little Wren, I hope she's back to her happy little self soon. Millie has her 2nd lot at the end of this month/beginning of April - not looking forward to it.

Ally whinge away hun :hugs: I'm so sorry it hasn't healed still and it's getting to you, I think I'd have been a mess months ago if I was in your situation so you've done so well to get this far without having a proper moan! Can they not just sew the holes up? If there's no infection and it's just taking ages to do it on its own I don't understand why they won't give it a little help along? Maybe that's just too simple or there's a specific reason they won't/can't :shrug: bless you. I hope it heals up soon.

I'm pretty sure I can feel 4 teeth coming through under Millie's gums. They are really close to the surface and she's been quite whingy lately, drooling and hand chewing has gone to a whole new level and her little cheeks are constantly red. Poor baby :( we've broken out the Ashton & Parsons powders for morning & night and that seems to have helped lots and she's wearing her ambers as well. My Amber didn't get her first tooth until she was around 9-10 months, looks like Millie will have a full set by then :lol:


----------



## Scally

Inoue- sorry to hear about your period! That's horrible! It needs to go away now! 
How r u feeling about work? How many keep in touch days r u doing? When do u start back? What do u do? 

Awww bless Millie! Ashton and parsons are fantastic! Need to get some before Poppy starts! 

Its odd with my scar, swabs showed no infection but there's definitely something leaking out- not sure if its still the abscess? They won't be able to close it up until that all comes out, otherwise it'll just open it again. I really want answers, I'm going to nurse Thurs, I want to know what is leaking, and what they r going to do about it! One day it'll look more shallow and close to closing up, the next day it can be really deep again or filled with the liquid. I just want it to be normal!

Poppy has started going to bed early! She starts to get really miserable at 6 ish so we do bath, I feed her in bed for about an hour and then she goes down! She totally chose to do it herself, its lovely! X


----------



## pops23

Ally you poor thing :-( that sucks!! 

Glad to hear all the babies are doing great despite lack of sleep! Sorry I don't get on here much but I'm back working so life is pretty busy and my mum had taken a turn for the worse so that has been pretty tough 

Flynn is doing well, still down for the evening by 7.30/8 and we've now sacked off the dream feed, just letting him sleep till he wakes for food. Last night he woke briefly st 1 but then back down till 5am which was great!! He's very alert and seems to be the most smiley baby ever, never have to work for one, but he has also found his scream which he uses for when he's happy and grumpy so that's interesting 

Having some problems with day time sleeping, he has cut his morning nap down to 30 mins when he wakes and then I can't get him to sleep again, he only s,reps well during the day if we're out and he's in the pram or the swing at home. His morning nap in the cot was an hour, now it's getting shorter and shorter!! Any idea?

Loved the video of reimi what a cutie! Flynn not rolled yet but can almost sit by himself which is pretty cool! 

Well done poppy for early night, ally your evenings have returned, hurrah!!
Xxxxx


----------



## Scally

Pops- sorry to hear about your mum, huge hugs to you, must be so tough. 

Bless Flynn he always looks so smiley!

We have the same problem with naps- she used to nap for 2 hrs in the morning now its barely half hour, i thought it might be that Poppy is now so more aware of her surroundings and that she cant settle to sleep for long because of this, if we get to the afternoon and shes only slept for silly amounts of time i try to put her upstairs with less distractions and noise so she can sleep for longer. Feeding is a nightmare too, her constantly getting distracted and looking round!

Poppy isnt rolling yet, but she does try to when she is in the bath randomly!

x


----------



## Scally

ooooooh and Ollie is 4 months tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! scary how time flies!!!!! x


----------



## time

Aww yay happy 4 months ollie!cannot believe it has been that long already! Scary
Wrens the same with naps now half an hour in the morning is about normal now but I think that's how it is when they are more alert and less sleepy and want to start doing/seeing more!
I'm at work with wren so it's tough with her being awake most of the day but she is luckily a very happy baby so is happy to be on her playmate or in the bjorn!

She seems to be a little better finally after her injections.. It was awful seeing her upset :(
We've alsochanged her milk back to cow and gate as we briefly switched to sma which really didn't agree with her.what are you all using?

Hope you got some good news re the scar ally x


----------



## Scally

I dont mind the shorter naps if only she was happy enough with that! lol, but she wakes up and is still miserable! Poppy used to be content to sit in her chair etc, but not over the last few days, plus she has started waking about 4 times a night- think we have hit the 4 month sleep regression!

So saw the nurse yesterday who took another swab- in the hope it shows up something...it at least gives us a clue how to treat it and what the liquid coming out is.
I am now wearing seaweed bandages, and the skin is getting sore, and i'm to try some new bandages out as soon as they come in- apparently they fight all infections including mrsa. If those two bandages dont make it better in the next week or two our next plan/last resort is a vaccuum bandage- it is huge and sucks the stuff out of the wound, i have to wear the motor in my pocket. If this works then the holes will either close or can be stitched up.

Sorry its so long winded! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Think my heads going to blow up Scally, what an overload of information! :wacko:. Lets hope these bandages work, but that vacuum thing sounds quite good. It should of been used from the get go really.

Reimi is still on her aptimil first milk then an anti reflux version for night times, think cow and gate is the same company, good milk :thumbup:.

Reimi sleeps quite well during the day, about 30 mins in the morning then about 2h in the afternoon - how long that will go on for, im not sure! :haha:

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry to hear some of the babies are cutting down their day time naps :( no advice unfortunately, seems like they're getting plenty of sleep during the night so not sure what to suggest? Millie still has around 2 x 2hr naps during the day and will doze here and there, but she doesn't go down until around 10-11pm at night.

Time, I think SMA disagrees with a lot of babies, something about the proteins in it (I think there's more than the other brands or something) and it can cause tummy upset. We used aptamil with Amber and never had any problems with it. I hear lots of good things about C&G too, I think they are the 2 most popular brands.

Ally you poor thing :hugs: I have everything crossed that this bandage will do the trick but the vacuum one sounds good if things with this one don't work out.

Millie's tooth on the top, left side next to her front (if this makes sense!?) is starting to break through already! These babes are growing far too quickly :cry: can't believe Ollie's 4 months already!


----------



## Scally

Hey inoue! I do hope these bandages work, I think she is reluctant to try the vacuum one as it can affect day to day living, and it could make the holes bigger to get everything out, but at this point I just want it out and done! Poppy used to nap like Reimi! Now she'll wake up every 10 mins and I pretty much have to rock moses basket constantly! Lol, if the sleep regression stays like this I think we'll be able to handle it! Just don't want it to last too long! She's also wanting to feed loads too! 
I hope she chills out a little before next weekend as we r going to my sister in laws little boy's christening in gloucester! I'm nervous about the 4 hour journey as she tends to scream in the car! And we r staying in a hotel- all of us in one room- not what u need if she is waking up numerous times a night! Plus me and dave r godparents so need to stand at the front! She won't go to other people so I'll be holding her but I hope she's happy! 

Lauryn- bless Millie with her tooth- its so scary to think they r teething etc, didn't seem too long ago we brought them home! 
I think Poppy is teething, the drool is insane! She is really biting down on everything! 

Will your babies go to other people? Poppy will cry if she goes to anyone else! Only one of my friends she is content on! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Millie's not too bad, but she won't sit for too long with others. Mind you, she's the same with me :haha: she gets bored easily and needs entertaining constantly. She tries to sit up all the time and do things she blatantly can't do and she just gets frustrated and cries! Even her jumperoo she'll only sit in for 3-5mins before she's fed up :wacko: Amber loved it so much, hoping this is just a phase and that she'll grow more interested and content when she's able to do more for herself.


----------



## Scally

Happy Mothers Day everyone! Hope you all have had a good day! x


----------



## time

Wren is the same with most friends and family she just wants to be constantly moving and sat upright so it's difficult when people don't hold her right but they obviously don't know!

She also used tolove her swing, bouncy chair etc but now just gets bored after 10 mins max

Thatsounds positive about the bandages ally,fingers crossed 

Hope you all had a lovely mothers day :)


----------



## Inoue

Had a lovely 1st mothers day (made Marc go out and buy me a card :haha:). Hope you all had a lovely day too. 

Work contacted me last week about going back to do my KIT day (keep in touch days) which ive agree'd to do so i go back to work on 3rd April :cry:. I cant even put into words how i feel about me leaving my little girl, even though i know she will be safe with my mum and its only 2 days a week, its just not the same from me being there for her. Its really churning me up inside. I just keep saying "I will only work for another 3 years then we will either TTC again OR we will be in a better position financially to just be a SAHM for Reimi ~ get work over with now before Reimi attends school"..... 

Hard, hard, hard :nope:

xx


----------



## Scally

Oh god Inoue, its approaching so fast, it must be so hard, at least your mum can have her, she will look after her so well.

4 month regression continuing here- i have also read that stranger anxiety is part of it too, which might explain why she wont go to anybody! She is up at least 3 times a night, and will go down at 7, but will wake up a couple of times before we go to bed and need rocking. And the daytime naps are horrendous! lucky if she gets 20 mins, and then she wakes up miserable! lol. Of course according to my step parents it doesnt exist (fb status) so this is all part of my imagination/rubbish parenting! 

I dont want to speak too soon (touch wood touch wood) but my scar looks like its healing, and the seaweed dressings are working- it might even heal within a week or so!!!! fingers crossed!!!! 

How is everyone? and babies? Poppy was 4 months yesterday, its going so fast! 

x


----------



## pops23

Ladies just realised that the mammoth catch up post I wrote never sent!! Very annoying 

Poppy start sleeping better for your mumma please! I'm dreading it, we've just had 2 good nights after a series of rubbish ones, but sure tonight will go back to normal. Down at 7, upstairs a couple of times to pop dummy back in but once he's really asleep it falls out and he doesn't stir. Woke at 4.30 Tuesday night, 3.30 last night, and then back down till 7. Key seems to be getting him back to sleep after feed without dummy, then although he's in a lighter sleep having done his biggest deep sleep of the night, he doesn't cry out for it and just grunts himself back to sleep 

Question.. Now I'm formula feeding, any one know how much he should be taking? In 24 hours he's now taking about 33oz, last week was poorly and struggling to get him to take 24! Also changed to 3 month plus teats now I'm not BFing, which has helped with getting him to drink quicker 

Ally so glad scar is finally healing!! Xxx


----------



## Scally

My god last night was the worst night yet! she was up every hour until 3- i then kept her in bed with me, so at least OH can get some sleep (not that he'd done much before that as i was feeding her), so i cat napped from 3 and she got up at 6. i'm now downstairs with both girls absolutely shattered whilst Dave is snoring in bed! poor thing he must be so tired!!!! grrrrr

i hope all u lovely mummies and gorgeous babies r well and u r managing to avoid the regression! 

x


----------



## Inoue

Pops, Reimi has about 42oz min of formula in a 24h period (6 x 7oz bottles). Im thinking of trying her on some baby rice in the upcoming weeks as she can easily polish off 50oz if had the chance. Flynn sounds good as he is, they tend to know what they want and how much they want ;).

Not much difference in Reimi's sleep (thank god!) she still sleeps 6-7hours every night with an occasional winge. Im keeping my fingers firmly crossed that she skips the regression! :haha:

So glad to hear your scar is healing a bit Scally! About bloody time! :grr:

Ive been taken off my contraceptive pill as I was suffering with daily migraines near the end of the pack, god I was so sick. Marc had to take time off work to look after Reimi as I couldn't get out of bed. Dr gave me 30/500mg of co-codamol which managed to shift it - phew! :D.

2 weeks and counting till work, had to pinch a size bigger scrubs as I couldnt move to easy in me pre-pregnancy ones! Lol. Embarrassing!! :blush:.

Xx


----------



## Scally

Hey! how is everyone? 

Glad Reimi is still sleeping well Inoue! Bless her, she sounds like she loves her milk!

Oh no to your migraines, good job u have come off the pill!

:( to work, glad you managed to get some bigger scrubs- you'll get back into the other ones, but give yourself time! 

I dont want to say too much about Poppys sleep as i may jinx- but we've gone from that awful night, to waking up twice a night (which is fantastic) to last night was once- i am expecting it to get bad again- but its lovely to have a respite! 

We have been away for the weekend- she was great in hotel, and christening, journey there (about 4 hrs) she screamed for about half hr total, on the way back it was about 2 and a half hours of it!!!!- very intense!!!!! I really am going to try and not travel anywhere for a while- hopefully in she'll be better by June when we go to Wales!

What are your babies up to? Poppy is crazy trying to walk at the moment- if u hold her or her hands she will walk- she is so desperate to chase after her big sister!!!!! She still wont take a bottle or dummy!


----------



## Inoue

Yep. Reimi is a guzzler! :haha:. I tried her with baby rice today but she pulled a funny face, prob to early as of now but ill try again at a later date.

Reimi is mad on standing aswell scally, she just holds into our thumbs and stands stiff for ages. She also loves to be sat upright so no more laying reclined on her chair, shes sat on the sofa next to us. She seems very advanced for her age, but then I have nothing/no one to compare it with. 

I could gush on here all night about her (proud in your face mummy here! :rofl:) but shes such a chubby little dot, could just squish up to her all day :blush:. 

Seriously thinking number 2 may be on the cards in a couple of years. Never thought a 'one child only' person would say that :winkwink:

Xx


----------



## Scally

Awww bless Reimi she sounds gorgeous!!!!! Oooooh and baby number 2 in a couple of years thats great!!!!!! Glad those newborn days havent put you off! Yay for her for standing and sitting up!

Poppy does that with standing, she stands so stiff, you have to kind of bend her to sit down- she was sitting leaning onto me today and she was desperately trying to stand up again- it kills your arms after a while!

x


----------



## pops23

Flynns the same, loves to stand, chat, giggle.. But when he decides to scream boy is he loud! 

Flynn had around 33-35oz a day, but will only take half a bottle at once, bit of a snacker. His night sleep is driving me crazy though! 7-2.30, then a feed, then he wakes at 4,30 and is awake on and off till 7 whining, so annoying!! Xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Be warned girls.... wonder week 19 sucks! Last night, 10.30-5, 19 weeks today and bam, down at 11 and awake every half a hour since 1am. I know this is ment to be the worst week but how are babies so precise?! 

Oliver is taken around 54oz a day, weighed in yesterday at 18Ib 8 1/2oz. Has jumped 2 centiles up to the 91st so is being observed.

Does anyone else gave a baby who is constantly face bombing your shoulder and face?! The crazy side to side with mouth wide open trying to eat you!? Oh and the grip on your hair where they just wont let go?! X


----------



## Scally

Oh god Kellie!!!!!!!!! Ollie is very punctual! week 19 is Monday for us, oh please dont let her sleep get any worse!!!!! 

Do you have to take Oliver for extra weighing? how is he being observed? 

Poppy does the hair gripping, Izzy isnt impressed that everytime she goes near Poppy she either gets licked/covered in drool or Poppy gets her hair in a vice like grip!

x


----------



## time

Hey ladies! We haven't luckily hit any sort of regression yet, most nights we get 6 til 1quick bottle then sleep again til 6. We have the odd bad night where she's up 3 times but generally she's an angel!
We go through about 800ml a day which is about 30oz I think. Haven't been weighed for a few weeks so going on Monday!

They are growing so fast! Wrens very lazy and isn't holding her head and chest up when she's on her tummy yet but she has rolled over a few times, and like all of them seems to want to be on her feet now!

Bought a jumperoo the other day and it is incredible! Would highly recommend


----------



## time

And oh yes wren just loves pulling my hair out/pulling doggys fur.. Little monkey!


----------



## pops23

I'm actually getting my hair cut on Friday as I'm sick of not being able to wear it down for fear of it being pulled out! ;-) also fancy a change, had long hair for years now so going to go a bit shorter 

Flynns sleep is better last night he had dream feed at 10.45 and went through till 5. The annoying thing is because he will only take 3-4 oz at a time that's all he will take for his dream feed, so I know he won't go through the night as he will get hungry. He used to take more but is getting bad wind again for some reason, poor bubba xxx

Kellie, week 19 sounds shit!!! Only 2 weeks to go, fingers crossed Flynn doesn't realise and skips it!


----------



## Scally

Time- good luck with weighing Wren!!!! We havent got Pops weighed for ages (apart from on the wii) so might take her tomorrow, but i need to pluck up the courage! either that or i'm going to go to a clinic the week after on the Wednesday- its not as clicky as the monday one! but about a 4 mile round trip! 
Thats great about Wren rolling, Poppy doesnt roll! x

pops- oooh enjoy your haircut!!!! Flynn is sleeping well, thats good, shame about his wind x

Lauryn- hope all is good with you, would love to hear how you are doing x

Inoue- hows all with u? and Reimi?

We had Poppys last jabs on Thursday, all three of them :(, she has been out of sorts since- not sure if its that or wonder week 19! She is doing better at night, and she has finally taking a dummy!!! woohoo!!!! so now we are working on cup/bottle.

x


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies :hi:

All good my end. Reimi had her 3 injections today Scally, not nice is it :(. Poor LO, at least thats it till 12 months :D.

Got Reimi weighed today aswell and shes 14.5lbs, a little chunkier than she should be but shes a tall 4 month old so hv is putting it down to that, regardless of the mass amount of milk she has in a day :haha:. 

Also brought Reimi a jumperoo few days ago (second hand) but she's not to sure on it. I put her in and she seems to have fun, then 5-10 mins later shes crying to get out. Maybe she will be better when a tad older. Glad wren likes it Time :winkwink:.

Good luck with the haircut pops! Ive been thinking the same as im getting so peed off with A) it falling out at the rate of nots, B) Reimi constantly pulling it, C) looking frumpy having it scraped back all the time. Ive just dyed my hair blonde again for some smexyness (not that marc would notice...). Lol.

Off back to work next Wednesday, bricking it would be a fair statement 

Xx


----------



## Scally

Hey Inoue!!!! Aww bless Reimi, shes a lovely weight, how tall are you and Marc? (i think i remember you are tall) Izzy takes after me, i think Poppy will take after Dave! lol 

How is she after her 3 jabs? At least its all done now until 12 months!

Yay for the hair dye! Dave did mine, and its very red on top and brown everywhere else! never trust a man to do a dye job!

Gosh how are u feeling about work? 

x


----------



## Inoue

Im 5 8" and Marc is 6ft so she should be a good height :winkwink:. She's very clingy after jabs, she wont fall asleep unless on me or marc. Not sure what tonight holds, just gave her the night feed but she's still wide awake :brat:. 

Feeling mixed on going back to work, im looking forward to it one minute, then dreading it the next. Just think im going to forget everything I know :nope:. 

Lol about your hair, I always do my own, I couldnt stand Marc doing it! :haha:

X


----------



## Scally

How did she do? Poppy was like that after the jabs and still is! agggghhh! so hard to settle her for naps and nighttime! 

hope u r all enjoying your Easter weekends x


----------



## Inoue

Reimi was pretty good on that night after jabs. She's now going down about 9:30pm-10pm depending on when we feed her, its basically feed = KO :haha:. Sorry to hear poppy being a little munchkin, pain when they seem to go 360 and back to newborn patterns. Hopefully it will go back to normal as quick as it happened :winkwink:

Work in 2 days time.... eeeeekkk! Im keeping my mind busy by planning our next Tokyo trip when Reimi hits 3yo. Dont think i could do 12h untill she's old enough to watch a dvd etc ;). Just keep thinking im working for a reason...

Having a nice easter sunday, Marcs been on Fallout 3 (ps3) for about 4 hours while im on the laptop sussing out the best time of day to fly etc. Reimi is now in her electric swing fast asleep :D. Think a creme egg is in order!

xx


----------



## pops23

Wow Tokyo sounds amazing!! We're going to Florida in 3 weeks, hoping flight won't be too awful, Flynn likes tv ha ha! Will take toys and walk up and down aisles and hopefully he will nap alot.

Flynn now back up to 50th percentile, 15lb 3oz which is great, feeding is very funny though at the moment. He will only take 2 or 3 oz at a time so I'm almost having to force feed him! He's perfectly happy but it's frustrating as I end up spending almost all day feeding him and he's only having bottles at 7,11,3 and 7 as it is! 

His sleeping is starting to improve a bit, he's been in his own room since last Monday now. Thursday was the worst, I was up 7 times, thank god lee was off work on the Friday. But since then he did 7-5 on Friday, and woke twice sat and Sunday but only for one feed, we've decided that a dream feed is definitely not for us

Lovely hearing how everyone's babies are doing, I don't get on here much but see most things on fb  xxx


----------



## Scally

Inoue- Tokyo sounds like a wonderful idea, nice to think about it now, good luck with work, i really hope it goes ok!

pops- ooooh to Florida!!!!! Does Flynn take a dummy? they are great for take off and landing- either that or feeding. Thats great about Flynns weight, the feeding sounds like what i had to do with Pops- they are so distracted and she was eating hardly anything so i was having to force her on the boob every hour! She now takes a good feed, and goes 4 hours generally between them. Glad his sleep is getting better!!!!

Poppy's sleep at night seems to be getting better- she is still taking ages to settle though and the daytime naps are appalling! Yesterday she slept for a grand total of 30 mins until about 4- then she slept for about 2 hrs!

She used to love the bath and now screams in it! Hoping its just a phase! Has anyone else's baby done this? Izzy did have a phase but she was alot older.

I am hoping to get Poppy weighed this week, i went last week to the clicky group and hv was so late they didnt get round to me, so this week i'm going to a clinic thats further away from me but hopefully will get it done! I have been doing it on the wii but thats not very accurate!

Hope everyone is well, enjoying seeing pics of all the gorgeous babies on fb xx


----------



## Inoue

I wondered when your Florida holiday was pops, 3 weeks!! Wow thats come along quick :shock:. How long are you staying for? Just looked on Google and saw its a 8-9h flight! Cant wait to hear how you got on, the flight is the main/only worry of mine. Sounds fab regardless! :D

Were going to try a new hotel in Tokyo and go to Shinjuku district, right in the center of the hussle and bussel, it will either pay off or it wont, lol. Think ill have to get a lightweight stoller to use on the crowded streets and shops. Its mental as its 3 years away (apr 2016) but im really looking forward to just getting away. Scally, with a child already, is there a mass difference in behavior etc between a 2.5yo and a 3.5yo?? 

Glad babies are measuring ok, there all loved so much that there bound to be good :haha:. 

Reimi has managed to suck her thumb now and is happily grabbing her feet when on changing mat, very cute! Lol.

Must be awful with LO hating bath times, Reimi loves it and always manages to splash us then do a beaming smile little butter wouldn't melt, such a little monkey.

She also managed to half half a bowl of aptimil porridge yesterday and she was cooing for more when loading up the spoon, so sweet! <3. Still only on bottles but thought id give a little bit of food ago ;). Anyone elce tried sloppy food yet?

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry Poppy no longer likes the bath Ally :( is it every time? Millie loves hers but if she's overly tired, she will entertain the idea for a minute and will then scream so I have to quickly wash her down and then take her out!

Eeeek Florida will be amazing pops! I second what ally said re dummies or feeding for lift off and landing. The sucking helps prevent their ears popping :thumbup: the last thing you need on a long flight is him suffering with earache so definitely give it a try.

No weaning here, too early for us and I don't think Millie is ready yet. We had her weighed at group last week when she was exactly 4 months and she weighed 16lbs 3oz! Little chunk :) her 3-6m clothes are fast becoming too small so I'm now stocking up on 6-9m things. I didn't think she'd need them so soon so stupidly hadn't bought anything in those sizes yet :wacko: she's got a little cough at the minute that she's caught from Amber, who was really unwell all of last week. Drs have said it was a viral infection, she seems over the worst thankfully. Millie is nowhere near as poorly and I'm thankful to the booby milk for that I think because this virus completely wiped Amber out for 8 days, my poor girl :(

Hope everyone's well :flower: I don't get on as much as I'd like but I do catch up when I can and love seeing everyone's updates on FB x


----------



## Scally

Inoue- Honestly the behaviour between 2 and a half and three is a hell of alot! I would wait until 3 ish- could be handy aswell with potty training etc- as at 3 they are well and truly able to hold it etc but at 2 and a half not so much- we trained izzy at 2 and a half and would have hated to worry about a flight. Also at 3 she was more into films etc, so thats handy for a flight. Lightweight buggy is a great idea even at 3 if u are walking lots- just look out for weight limits on the buggies. Also a fun thing for them at that age is you can get the little v tech cameras- great for an exciting holiday like that (sorry i have got carried away!) Thinking of 2016 seems so far away! but it'll come round soon enough- i'm having to book Poppys sessions at pre school already for Jan 2016 as they are getting booked up!!!!! crazy!!!!

Aw bless Reimi grabbing her feet and sucking her thumb, thats very cute! Poppy used to love the bath and give us big smiles, i am hoping it'll go back to that soon! and bless her with the porridge- i love it when they coo! We havent tried Poppy with food yet, i'm so looking forward to doing it, but i dont think shes ready yet, she does watch us munch though! and she was desperately trying to get Izzys penguin bar the other day, Izzy was holding it a bit close to her and Poppy was aiming towards it with her mouth open! luckily i grabbed it in time!!! hahaha! 

Lauryn- hey!!!!!!!!!! how are you??
The bath thing with Poppy has been for the last 3 nights- maybe i should try and move it earlier- it could be that shes too tired- i will have a go and let u know! Thats a lovely weight, i bet you werent planned with 6-9, i think i would panic slightly!!! We have some given to us for presents etc in that size but its things like vests etc that u dont tend to get in!
Poor Millie and Amber with their coughs, that happened with us too Izzy was really poorly and needed antibiotics, Poppy caught the same thing but definitely didnt get it as bad thankfully! Hope they both feel 100 percent soon x

With the weaning- i'm worried that Poppy wont be up for it at all when she gets to 6 months- at the moment she is able to suck a bottle but spits the milk out that comes out!! We tried giving her calpol the other day and she spat it all out!!! I am wondering if she will be the same with weaning, or will she get more ready for it? Or as we are doing BLW will she be more open to putting it in her mouth? 

She is sooooooo tired today....i heard that when they get to the end of the regression they sleep lots...i am hoping that is now!!!! She is needing rocking to sleep which i dont mind, but she is sleeping in her cot today!!!!! And having lots of naps!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh defo try moving bath time a little earlier or it could just be a little phase that hopefully she'll be out of soon. Sorry I haven't got more advice! 

I think you'll be fine if doing BLW because its all about her experimenting foods and exploring with her hands, different textures and feels etc. I tell a lie actually - on Saturday we had some cucumber and carrot batons and Millie was watching us eat like a hawk! I held out a piece of cucumber to her and she took it and began chomping down on it! She didn't eat any though but she definitely seemed to be enjoying it, probably more so for the coolness against her gums! I think towards the end of this month/beginning of May I'll start giving her hand held/finger foods of whatever we are eating and see how she gets on but I'm not in any rush to wean really.

That's good to hear that Poppy wasn't anywhere near as poorly as Izzy (obvs not for Izzty, bless her) but it gives me hope Millie won't be as ill as Amber has been. She came down with a fever a week ago on Friday and she's still not 100% now, although its just a cough and runny nose that she has now. I don't think she's been as poorly before :( Millie doesn't seem any worse than she did last night so I'm hopeful she'll be back to normal soon x


----------



## Inoue

Cheers Scally :thumbup:. I thought it would be best till 3.5yo so she can understand dvd's and do the things you say, cant wait! :happydance:.

Millie sounds like she's doing well! 16lb, gorgeous little chunk :haha:. Cute to hear about cucumber aswell, better than a penguin bar! :rofl:. 

Hope both your LO's get better soon, touch wood weve had anything here yet. Must be awful to see your LO uncomfortable :(. 

Xx


----------



## pops23

It is a long flight, Flynn loves his dummy thank god! 

Ally Flynn hated his bath for no reason a couple of weeks ago having loved it, so sad, but he's ok again now. Just eased him back in gently after having a couple of baths with him and singing to him lots  

Flynns starting to show more interest in food and keeps poking at mine. I'm going to start with a little bit of baby rice week after next and then start giving some finger foods and maybe a bit of puréed stuff while we're away as we have the time to experiment and as its so hot can strip Flynn down and let him make loads of mess xxx


----------



## kellie_w

Good luck today at work inoue, I hope it all goes ok. Well done on thinking so positive of it, the experiences you can give reimi by taking her to tokyo are amazing. 

Pops, so jealous of florida! Hooe you have a brilliant time and that flynn is good on the plane! 

Lauryn, poor amber. I hope she gets well really soon. This winter needs to leave along with all the illnesses going round.

Ally, looking forward to our long long walk tomorrow :)

I have delayed weaning now until 6 months. Although oliver was loving food, a week later after only giving a couple of spoons a day he started getting black flecks in his poo. Apparently it can be digested blood from the gut which scared me so im waiting it out. Luke never got this at weaning at 4 months, but im not taking any chances. Still going through 2 tubs of c&g a week so getting plenty of milk to fill his big belly :)
Sleep for us is pretty crap at the moment, waking every 15 minutes last night just to slam his legs down in his crib. Its definitely time to move into his own room, im ordering a new mattress today and will make the move monday when he is 5 months x


----------



## Scally

Good luck at work Inoue! We'll all be thinking of you, just keep thinking Tokyo! 

Yay for our long walk tomorrow, think we'll walk the quieter road way which is 2.3 miles there! :) 
Sorry to hear about your sleep! Sounds like time for his own room! X


----------



## kellie_w

Good luck today at work inoue, I hope it all goes ok. Well done on thinking so positive of it, the experiences you can give reimi by taking her to tokyo are amazing. 

Pops, so jealous of florida! Hooe you have a brilliant time and that flynn is good on the plane! 

Lauryn, poor amber. I hope she gets well really soon. This winter needs to leave along with all the illnesses going round.

Ally, looking forward to our long long walk tomorrow :)

I have delayed weaning now until 6 months. Although oliver was loving food, a week later after only giving a couple of spoons a day he started getting black flecks in his poo. Apparently it can be digested blood from the gut which scared me so im waiting it out. Luke never got this at weaning at 4 months, but im not taking any chances. Still going through 2 tubs of c&g a week so getting plenty of milk to fill his big belly :)
Sleep for us is pretty crap at the moment, waking every 15 minutes last night just to slam his legs down in his crib. Its definitely time to move into his own room, im ordering a new mattress today and will make the move monday when he is 5 months x


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's scary Kellie. That's the thing with weaning, you can't see their insides to know for sure that their digestive system is ready for more than just milk. I've read up on early weaning and some of the complications it can cause babies later on in life and it put me off. Each to their own though :flower: sorry you had a bad night with Oliver :( I'm thinking of moving Millie into her own room soon but I keep putting it off - mainly so that I don't have to get out of bed to do night feeds :lol:


----------



## kellie_w

Thats the only thing thats stopped me moving him sooner, having to get out of bed all the time when he wakes and going to another room to feed! Mil pointed out that as he is so heavy he may not be comfy as his crib mattress is so thin so he wakes, he may need more support. Does anyone think that could be true? Its one of those inch thick foam ones.

It did scare me lauryn, it may be totally unrelated but the day after I stopped, the black bits stopped. Its normal if feeding bananas but I wasnt! Some babies are ready at that age but oliver definately isnt! 

Im waiting for my sil to have her baby, she was 42 weeks yesterday and induced in the morning. By 9.30 last night she was only 2cm dilated and contractions she couldn't feel but showed up on the monitor were 8 mins apart. I cant stop thinking about what she is going through. Its still far too fresh is my mind! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh good luck to your SIL :) does she know what's she's having?


----------



## kellie_w

She doesnt know, her bf wanted a surprise! She was 5cm at 3pm so hoping for news shortly!

Just got oliver a mattress so making the move tonight. Very nervous! Just taken ages to figure out how to set up the parent part of his angelcare monitor! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh let us know how you get on, and if its good I might make the move with Millie soon. She's still in her basket but she's fast outgrowing it and like you said, those thin foam mattresses don't look all that comfy :wacko: 

Thinking of your SIL!


----------



## kellie_w

Big fail so far. Been up about 5 times since 1. I really thought the move may make a difference, but nope :( pleaseeeeeeeee sleep oliver! X


----------



## Scally

Hope u had a good day at work Inoue! R u doing full or part time? 
How is everyone else?
Me and Kellie went to the baby clinic today, the walk there was madness! We had to walk quite a long way by the water and the wind coming off there was freezing, poor Izzy and Luke were crying with the cold! We were almost there then so had to keep going- we got the bus back!!!
Poppy now weighs 12 14, she has dropped down to the 9th line- the hv didn't seem worried she could see how active Poppy was, but also said I should think about weaning her as one of the signs is dropping centiles. 
X


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies!! Fab day at work. Was thrown in the deep end running a surgery myself, completely forgot where things were kept but it all came back to ke within the hour. Loved it. Tbh, I barely had time to think about Reimi so I didn't really miss her, sounds awful but I guess I just slipped back into my old ways :shrug:. I am however now smothering her in kisses to make it up to her :haha:. 

Kellie, sounds scary what you saw in nappy! Didnt even know that could happen?! Definitely stick to the milk for now. Glad you and Scally had a good meet up, love the pics on FB :D. Hope Olivier sleeps better tonight!

Reimi been in cot with mattress (+ angelcare) since 3 weeks. She loves it! Pretty much always goes down at 10 and awake at 5. Hope the transition goes ok, you to Lolly :p

Xx


----------



## time

Aww glad today went well inoue! And Tokyo sounds incredible!
Pops I hope Flynn is an angel in florida for you! Bet you're so excited!

Sorry about the terrible sleeping :( luckily wren is still a superstar and just getting up once a night. She is still in our room but rapidly outgoing her moses basket do may have to make the move soon! I can't really be bothered getting out of bed in the middle of the night to go feed her haha! So easy right now!

We have started wren weaning this week, just ellas kitchen 100% fruit and veg combinations. She is absolutely loving it!
Saw hv last week for a weigh in and wren was 13.8, she had dropped percentile, was draining a full bottle every feed, grabbing at our food, her top tooth next to the front ones is pretty much through so the hv recommended early weaning. We are taking it very slow and trying a few combos a week to check for allergies etc but so far we have had no problems and wren is so much happier for it.

I think you know when baby is ready and it can be dangerous to start too young so just be careful. I don't think I would have started for another couple of weeks if hv hadn't said to give ita go.

Hope you are all well, love the pictures of poppy and oliver so cute!!! They are all getting so big now it's scary how fast time is flying!


----------



## Scally

Inoue- glad u had a good day at work! 

Time- so pleased Wren is a good sleeper and the dreaded regression hasnt hit her! Glad the weaning is going well, wow to the tooth!!!!! Glad she is happier for it. She is absolutely gorgeous, the photos u put on fb are heart melting!

x


----------



## Scally

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ck-Life-seaside-deprived-village-England.html

Where Lauryn almost went on her holiday!!!!!!!!! 

x


----------



## Inoue

That was a close call Lolly! :shock:. God knows what would be left of your car if you parked there! Lol x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahahaha I know!! So glad we didn't go and it was just £38 we had paid :lol: that seems like so long ago now that I was asking you Ally and Kellie about the area! Well it was - around 9 months ago I think :wacko: crazy!


----------



## kellie_w

Hahahhaha! You had one very lucky escape there lauryn! I didnt realise jaywick had gotten so bad tbh. I dont know how the holiday place there is still in business. 

I went with ally on weds to get the babies weighed. Oliver was 19Ib so still on the 91st centile and when I said about my normal clinic saying he was to be observed the lady at this one kindly measured him to see if his height and weight are equal. He is on the top centile for height so now there are no concerns, he just is a big baby!

Spent this week fighting the strep eye bug and now his eczema round his neck has turned into a fungal infection so more medicine its bright red and very angry looking, causing him to be very grumpy the past two days. The move is going well, last night he slept through til half five, then 6.30 til 9. Was lovely! Feeling a bit down tonight, so going to treat myself to a easter egg. Have lost 18 1/2Ib so a treat is in order! 

Hows everyone else? Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Poor Oliver, he's been through the wars hasn't he :( hope his eye and neck are better soon :hugs:

Millie's on 91st for her weight too, but for length she's above 91st so there's never been any concerns. It'd be lovely if all the HV's read from the same page and didn't worry us at times wouldn't it :wacko: I tend to not listen to HV's too much as most of them are still going on outdated methods/advice and some are just plain ignorant/shit!

Well done on the weight loss Kellie :) I'm on 16lbs so far and I'm kinda off the wagon at the moment, but trying desperately to get back on! Only 5 months until our holiday and I've still got quite a bit to shift in that time.


----------



## Scally

Kellie- a treat is definitely in order after losing that amount!! You are doing great with your weight loss. Poor Oliver- I hope the medicine kicks in soon, bless his heart.
I am so pleased the HV put your mind at rest, she was so lovely.

Lauryn- well done on your weight loss too!

I have been wanting to kick start the diet again, but think I wished to lose weight too much as I then got a tummy bug- really didn't want to lose weight that way. Poor Izzy got it too, we are both 2 days past it and still cant stomach too much to eat. So far- touch wood Dave and Poppy have managed to escape it. 

Poppy is trying to escape her bouncy chair- think we need to retire it now, she cant actually get out as the straps are on but i'm concerned she'll tip it over or bang her head! Little monkey is such a fidget! 

x


----------



## pops23

Well done everyone on your weight loss! I'm on weight watchers but am not actually weighing myself, I'll be happy when I fit back in all my old clothes, so the points system is helping me get there hopefully! 

Someone please tell me how long the 4 month sleep regression lasts? I am so exhausted! Flynn never woke in the evenings after he had gone to bed and definitely never before 1pm for feed or dummy and is now waking almost every evening between 9.30 and 11 and as a result our evenings are spent in fear of the monitor! It all been since he moved into his own room which is 2 weeks ago tomorrow. The whole thing is actually making me really anxious as I'm so worried that he's going to wake up all the time that I can't get to sleep, and once I have got up and seen to him I can't get back to sleep as I'm so worried he will wake again, help!!! Xxx


----------



## time

Hope oliver is better soon Kellie bless him! His eye looks a lot better already, and I think a lot of babies get directions necks when the teething starts, Wrens is a little sore. 
the last few nights wren has definitely been sleeping gets worse, she always got stuck least 7 hrs in a chunk whereas the last week we've been going to bed At 8 waking at 12 then 4 and being up at 6. I know waking twice is not that bad but as pops says it's hard to get back to sleep and feels like you're getting no sleep when your getting such small chunks!
Praying it doesn't get any worse. We may try her in her cot this week and see if that helps.
That's so great on the weight loss girls bet you feel fab!! I am now 4lbs less than before I got pregnant god knows how I've done it but it feels fantastic!!


----------



## Inoue

Hay girls! Sorry to hear nights haven't improved pops. I have no info on the regression, just hope it ends soon :nope:. 

Also hope wren sorts herself out, bless ya :hugs:

Congrats on everyones weight loss, your all doing so well! Im struggling to shift it tbh, still same weight as last month. Since last Thursday ive been powering on the treadmill and doing my pump it up dvds everyday, also keeping below 1200 cals a day, I hope that will make some difference :(. Hate being fat and frumpy. 

Off to work at 2pm for a few hours, got some root treatments booked in and im getting wound up what files I need, really dont want to get told off :cry:. 

X


----------



## kellie_w

Thanks girls. He is all better now, eye and neck completely clear. Now we are teething which is causing some extreme crying again. Its literally all day. Sometimes I feel like I could break down as it really has been one thing after the other, bronculitis, uti, excema, eye, neck, diarrhoea....5 months of illness, pain and crying. I literally can't do nothing now, he cries at everything we try to do with him again. He only is happy in his buggy and the bath. The only thing saving my sanity is that he is sleeping well, last night 11-7. Sorry for the moan, just everything seems to get better then bam it all goes back to the same. 

Really hope all your sleep gets better soon. There is definately light at the end ofthe tunnel, for us moving into his own room was the best decision. Sure it wont last but im enjoying some sleep while I can x


----------



## Inoue

Hugs to you Kellie :hugs:. Youve really had your run with illness and issue's havent you :(. The non-stop crying is just awfull, I really feel for you. Reimi has it on occasion and im beside myself by the time I get her settled, ive had that desperate laugh (sounds rather psychotic) followed by tears soon after, guess its the laugh or cry situation. Its hard, very hard. If I get very bad, I will usually phone up Marc just for a quick word, if anything, its knowing that im not alone. 

Glad Oliver is sleeping well though, one blessing for you :winkwink:

Xx


----------



## Scally

Pops- sorry to hear about Flynns sleeping, for us it lasted about 3 weeks, with it peaking at 19 weeks. Hope it improves for you soon.

Time- How is Wren doing? Well done on the weight loss. 

Inoue- I hope work is going ok

Kellie- I really don't know how you do it with the non stop crying, I think I would be rocking in the corner.


I have given up with weight loss for now, I had a tummy bug Thursday night last week, didn't eat for 3 days and my milk supply dropped so low, it was very worrying especially as Poppy still wont entertain a bottle! Luckily it has come back up again, but it has made me think I'm not going to worry about the last half a stone until I have stopped breastfeeding. 
X


----------



## kellie_w

I think ill be laughing that laugh and rocking in the corner pretty soon... why why did I write that about his sleep?! Since then he has regressed, last night wide awake from 3.30 til 5.35, tonight he has woke at 2.30. Honestly why?????? Its so disappointing to regress back to where we 2 months ago :(

Has anyone formula deeding been affected by the milk shortage? I couldnt get c&g yesterday. Saw a article about the shortage of comfort milk back in feb, it was selling for £100 a tub on ebay!! X


----------



## kellie_w

Ohhh happy 5 months poppy :) xxx


----------



## Scally

Thank u Kellie!!! 5 months- where did that go????
The milk shortage thing is awful! Have u had to start using the Aptamil yet? X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 5 months Poppy! Wow, that has gone so fast! And well done Ally on 5 months of bf'ing :yipee: an amazing achievement hun :)

That's terrible about the formula shortage. I heard its because there was contamination with some formula in china or something? Lots of babies got really sick, so scary :nope: I hope they get stock fast. I haven't heard of anybody not being able to get any yet, another BnB friend said on her journal that shops in her area were limiting people to buy 2 tubs at a time though.


----------



## kellie_w

It is because of china, they are so understably scared so they are bulk buying from overseas which is leaving us short. They are increasing production to try and keep up with demand. Its only c&g and aptamil that are affected. The comfort milk was that they had ran out of the maize starch that thickens the milk. It makes me wish even more that I had been able to bf 

Ally, I had to use the aptamil I got as I had no milk left at all! Its going down fine though, no issues! X


----------



## Inoue

Works going fine thanks Scally :). Glad its only 2 days! Lol. Definitely hold off that half stone for a while, rest up and eat normally for a while, then maybe get back to it when feeling better :hugs:.

Was also going to say the milk shortage is due to problems in China. The shelves were still readily stocked of c&g and aptimil so no worries around here, will see what its like next week when going shopping.

Pray things settle for you Kellie (also you pops if your nights are terrible too). Cant imagine what it would be like to take all them steps back, must be so frustrating :nope:. 

Had my first smear in Wednesday which actually went really well, hardly felt a thing :D. Thats my only highlight this week, lol.

Reimi now has two small bowls of porridge a day. Love feeding her, best part of the day <3. 

Xx


----------



## Scally

Lauryn- thank you lauryn!!! I cannot believe I have made it to 5 months- have updated my blinky! I did 4 weeks with Izzy, I have now done 5 times that! I was going to give up at 6 months, but think I'll probably keep going for a year, although i'd like her to take a bottle every now and then!

Inoue- lol to your smear highlight- I really must book mine but I hate them so will put it off for as long as possible! Awww bless Reimi and her porridge. We have started Poppy on porridge once a day because of the HV saying she needed it after dropping a centile- she is loving it!!!! She tries to feed herself but sticks the spoon too far in and gags! 

She is now constantly grabbing at our food and drink- she's a monkey! I'm sure u all saw my facebook status, Dave wasn't aware of how she manages to get whatever she wants by wiggling, shuffling, chucking herself, he was commenting about how she was looking at his dinner, next second her hand was in the spag bol! So messy!!!! 

How is everyone else? and your gorgeous babies?

How is everyone sleeping? Poppy generally wakes once a night for a feed which I can cope with, I would like her to sttn ideally, but because of her weight I'm happy to feed in the night to fatten her up a bit! lol.

x


----------



## pops23

Well done on breast feeding successes ladies!  

Flynns sleeping has started to improve thank god, and were giving him a bit of baby rice which he is loving! Going to add some veg from Tuesday when he hits 20 weeks! 

Off to America 1 week today, can't wait! Although the scream that Flynn has developed for laughs may not go down to well with the other plane passengers... Xx


----------



## Scally

I am so pleased Flynn's sleep is improving! And that he is enjoying the baby rice.

America will be amazing!!!!!! Oh dear to the scream! I'm sure the other passengers will love him!!!! 

I don't know what to do with Poppy's going to sleep- for her naps she goes down fine- stick the dummy in, lay her down and she settles. Settling her for her night sleep is another matter- she screams the place down no matter what you do- she tends to go mental more if we try and rock her or something! I feed her, she goes to sleep on me, but as soon as we put her down she screams like we r killing her! What can I do? I hate hearing her scream- we have tried being with her shushing/patting, walking away for a bit just in case we are over-stimulating her (I think she prefers this- she still screams but I feel she would settle quicker, but I cant stand the screaming and we go back to put the dummy back in), rocking her sends her mental....we've tried an earlier bedtime/later bedtime etc etc but still the same result. Any ideas? x


----------



## Scally

Hey, how is everyone? How was your weekends?

I tried on my jeans today, and out of the 4 pairs I have 2 that fit!!!! Was chuffed with that! And I don't think they will be too aggravating on my scar either!!!! Sooooooo one pair of my maternity jeans were ceremoniously chucked in the bin!! yay!!!!!! 

AND I managed to carry Poppy in the carrier yesterday for 4 out of the 8 miles we did without too much of a bother, which is fantastic.....dare I say it I think the problems with my c section are in the past!!!!!! 

I have spent today sorting out the girls and our summer clothes and winter ones put away- cue snow and rain now!!!! lol. 

x


----------



## pops23

Ally you poor thing, wonder why she is screaming come bed time but being so good for naps? Normally the other way round! Does she had a bath before bed to tire her out? Have you tried reading her a story? The sleep expert I saw told me to split feed so that Flynn goes down drowsy but not asleep so he knows where he is and learns to settle himself better, could you feed her a bit before bath or into pjs and a bit after she is completely ready for bed so she's sleepy but not asleep?? Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Hello ladies :D 

Just wanted to pop in and let you know that ive not forgotten about you all! Hope everyone and their little ones are doing great. Loving all the pictures on Facebook! They are growing so fast now eh, beautiful all of them! Warms my heart to see them all growing and smiling away :) 

Logan is doing great, been given the all clear about his eyes now and developmentally he is perfect! No closer on getting him back home - things have to be decided by october now, waiting on 4 expert opinions to see what they recon so everything is resting completely on them. 

Me and Neil have passed our parenting assessments and from SS side of things, theres actually no reason why he cant be home with us - but the law stops him returning until we know just what on earth is going on. Its made even more awkward by the fact that he has had a rebleed - albeit a very small one, since he has been in foster care - ie not in our care. 

To be honest, social services and our social worker has been great, and the contact workers that come and supervise contact are lovely. Were now allowed to have him at grandads house instead of a contact center so thats really nice. Its all unfortunately, just a matter of time and waiting on opinion. Wanted to just give a quick update as im not very public about it all on facebook. 

Will cvheck back every now and again to see how your all getting on.

Much love to you all xxxx


----------



## time

Hey ladies! All good here, wren is growing so fast and getting such a personality, laughing at everything and loving food! We now give her a sachet of Ella's kitchen every tea time! Did anyone join the cow and gate baby club? Just got a great voucher book through the post loads of money off vouchers! 

Ally, lastnight we just had the exact same problem, she normally fights sleep a bit but this was horrendous! She's been going to sleep at 7, 8 at the latest but lastnight was 10!! We just couldn't do anything to settle her, we came to the conclusion it was her teeth cos we put a bit of bonjela on her gums and she went down soon after that! Having a bath then going to our bedroom with curtains shut, dim lamp on no tv etc really helps then we feed her and she nods off but think her teeth are bothering her :( 

Hope poppy settles soon for you ally it's awful when there's nothing you can do and you know they're shattered but just won't give in!

Bet you're so excited about Florida pops!!

Glad reimi is enjoying her porridge inoue bless her! 

How are you lauryn and Kellie?

Great to hear from you sarah, so frustrating that you won't get a decision until October that is disgraceful I don't know how you stay sane have you got a good solicitor? Really praying things get sorted for you it's devastating :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no Ally, no suggestions I'm afraid hun. Have you tried using a lightshow? That always helped soothe Amber as a baby and I've kept it incase we ever need it's magical powers for Millie :haha: I saw your status on FB re the spag Bol :rofl: it sounds like she's very ready for food! We still haven't tried Millie with any food yet, although she has had the occasional sly suck on cucumber and mango fingers. She really seems to love it, I'm looking forward to introducing more to her soon!

Sarah, it's so good to hear from you :hugs: love seeing Logan's pics and updates on FB. He is so cute and is the absolute double of your OH :) sorry to hear about his rebleed :( I hope he's okay and fully recovered? 

Sorry to hear you're having troubles at night too time :( hopefully Wren will go back to being as good as gold for bedtimes soon.

Mille had started waking up between 4.30-5.30am since the mornings got lighter and it was slowly killing me :rofl: I've since hung some dark curtains up in our bedroom (completely mismatched with all the other decor!) and she's sleeping until 8-9am now. Bliss!! I haven't attempted to put her in the cot in her own room again yet but will try again soon as she has blackout blinds in there so should sleep well in there too.

I sold my beloved iCandy today :( sad to see it go as I really loved it, but Amber wasn't too fussed about being in there and as a single it was still quite big & heavy. My sadness was short lived as I got a Bugaboo Cameleon to replace it :lol: I've spent majority of the day playing around with it and ordering lots of pretty extras and new fabrics for it. Oh dear!!


----------



## pops23

Is it a double bugaboo? I'm loving my icandy but it is fairly heavy, will probably end up getting something lightweight when Flynn is a bit older!
Flynn woke at 6.30 this morning, I definitely prefer when he wakes at 7.30! 

Sarah great to hear from you, love seeing all of the pics of Logan on fb, he's gorgeous! Xxx


----------



## Scally

Pops- she did so well for 3 nights then back to screaming last night- I think we need to put her down earlier- the 3 nights she was down by 6.45, last night we didn't get her down until 7.15. We do give her a bath and she shares her big sisters story at bedtime. So strange that naps are fine and night-time sleep isn't! 

Hey Sarah- lovely to hear from you, I cannot believe how long this is taking, even though now it shows you are both completely innocent. Huge hugs to you, and I love seeing your photos of Logan on facebook.

Time- awww bless Wren, she sounds gorgeous! The Ella kitchen sachets are great, I used to use them a bit with Izzy. 

Lauryn- I haven't used a light show for her actually, might be worth a shot, I used one for Izzy and she used to think it was playtime rather than sleep so I didn't think about using it with Pops. Blackout blinds are great! That's far too early to be waking up! 

Poppy sat up unaided for about a minute yesterday!!!!! She also has started blowing raspberries and she went from sitting to hands and knees (with me supporting slightly) and she was on hands and knees for about 3 seconds before face planting!!! She has yet to roll over though!!! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Pops, the Cam is a single. I'd love the Donkey (the double) but I don't think OH would let me get it! :haha: I am missing my iCandy, but the Cam is so lightweight and a dream to push. I've had so many pushchairs, but I can see me sticking with this one for the long term.

Ally, that's amazing! Clever Poppy :) Millie is trying hard to sit but she only lasts 5 seconds or so at the most before she facepalms :lol: Amber was sitting completely unaided by 5-5.5 months, Im wondering if Millie will be the same x


----------



## Scally

Good luck with Florida Pops!!!!!! Hope you have a fantastic time!!!!! And that Flynn is good for the flight! I think your life sounds so glamorous and amazing with the cheerleading etc! 

Lauryn- Izzy was the same sitting unaided at 5-5 and a half months too, mind u she didn't crawl or walk until late, she never rolled either!!!! I think Poppy wont be totally happy until she is able to move and god help me when that happens! 
Do you notice their different personalities yet? Like I think Poppy will be a nightmare as a toddler as she is very nosey and into everything whereas Izzy was laid back and happy to be sitting back watching everything (after her colic had resolved itself) x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Totally Ally, they are so different it's unreal! Amber was the mild, laid back baby and was always up to mischief when she was crawling and toddling (still the same now actually :lol:) but Millie is grumpy and needs to be held by me or have me in her sight constantly. I don't think she'll be bothered about exploring much, unless I'm doing it all with her :wacko: I'm looking forward to her being able to sit insides though as I think she'll be happier, and I'll get a break from holding her! I definitely think the colic has caused most of the tiring behaviour though, hoping she's totally opposite as an older baby/toddler!


----------



## Inoue

Pop, you may not read this till when your back.... But im totally envious of you!! :devil:. Ive wanted to go to Orlando for a few years, I want to know EVERYTHING when you get back! :haha:

Fantastic that poppy has sat up unaided! What a clever munchkin! :D. 

Doesnt sound like Millie is to far away from that achievement either! Reimi is desperate to sit up but really unstable, I think she will stand before she sits! The amount of time I spend holding her hands so she can stand up is huge :rofl:

Life is going abit bleh for me atm. Mum fractured her wrist a while ago, long story short, its getting worse and will need to quit her job (works two mornings a week). She now wants to look after Reimi more so I can work more days, which means I can then match her wage that she's lost. Just seems abit backwards that she's MY daughter, yet im passing her off to mum so I can work longer for my bills and mums bills.... :wacko:. Ive looked into downsizing the house (we jumped from a mid terrace to huge detached house - v big mortgage) as it would give me the freedom not to work and for Marc to cut down his days (he work's 60h+ a week). Anyways, mum came over y'day and said we cant move as we'd "lose face" with family members, thanks mum! :growlmad:. Dont get me wrong, I LOVE our house, its gorgeous and perfect, but im torn to what I want. Move to a less nice area and have more money and spend time with Reimi, or keep going as I am but limit the amount of days I do. Dilemma!! :lol.

Xx


----------



## kellie_w

Thsts a hard one inoue, but for your mum to say you would lose face with the family, thsts a bit hurtful. It shouldn't matter where you live as long as you, marc and reimi are happy. What does marc think of it all? Sorry to hear your mum is hurt but you cant feel you have to work more to pay your mums bills. Its a hard one isnt it? What would make you more happy? 

Im also incredibly envious of pops in america! Like ally, I think tori has a very glamorous life! Hope you are having a great time! 

Oliver also sat unaided the same day as poppy, and started rolling friday. He goes back to front, gets his arm stuck then rolls back. 

Was lovely to see your post sarah. Its still crazy how long this stipid appalling situation is taking to sort out. Logan is gorgeous and obviously adores his mummy and daddy.

Love seeing everyone's pictures still on fb. Can you believe its nearly a year since this thread started!? X


----------



## Inoue

Marcs livid with the comments she says. I think if he had it his way, he would move far far away! Lol. I struggle to find out what 'happiness' is to me, I am and always have been very money focused, the more I have, the better I feel, but then I see Reimi's little face look at me with a big grin, and I would give away every dime just to be with her. With our family (my side) its always put that people with money and bigger assets show themselves better. I know my older brother is struggling (same size house as us but has 3 kids + wife) and he told me he cant move coz he would be known as a failure. 

Guess ill just keep going on rightmove and zoopla to see if anything comes up, just begrudge working when its not for me, saying that im in work this afternoon! 

So torn!! :cry:

Glad little Oliver is also sitting up, must be awesome to see for the first time :). A year ago for when this thread started... Who would of thought we'd still be having convo's 5 months plus after our births. Such good friends :friends: xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow that is an awful thing for your own mum to say :nope: I like having a nice size house and lovely things too, but seeing and spending time with my girls -especially whilst little - wins every time for me. I have plenty of time to make lots of money when they are older, but these years you just do not get back. F*ck saving face I say :lol:

Pops, hope you're having s lovely time in Florida! I can't bloody wait for my holiday!


----------



## Inoue

Lmao!! Say it as it is Lolly :haha:. I think ill just stick to my 2 days and see how we are in a few months time, stuff doing overtime! I hate to miss out on Reimi's special moments and have someone elce see it instead. Guess it all rests on whether Marc wants to/can keep up with his long hours,can see him having a breakdown soon if he doesnt slow down. Thanks for listening girls, sure it wont be the last we hear of this though, lol.

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Carry on looking at houses hun and see what comes up. There's nothing wrong with downsizing, you shouldn't both be working yourself to the bone just for a bigger house and less time spent with your family. Moan, rant or talk our ears off hun :)


----------



## Scally

Inoue- what a thing for your mum to say! I do understand families can be like that but u have to do what's right for you and your little family! We budget and scrimp on Dave's wages so I can stay home with the girls, we would love more bedrooms and more space but will work on that when the girls are at school- that for us was what we always wanted. If you don't want to work more, don't, u really need to do what is good for you, marc and reimi xx

poppy has rolled today from front to back- I think her and Oliver are going to do things at the same time! 

Almost a year, that's madness!!!!!! you couldn't have pictured this conversations then!

I got poppy weighed today, she is 13 4 now, I've put a post in the weaning section with what the hv said! 

x


----------



## pops23

Hi all!! Hardly a glamorous life but v lucky to have parents in law who own a house here! 

Inoue that is so unfair of your mum to say that! Family definitely comes first, you should do whatever makes you happy not what makes everyone else happy!! Lauryns right you will never get those years back!! 

Flynn is slowly adjusting to the time difference, yesterday was tough, he barely slept all day and then had a complete meltdown at 6 as was so exhausted. He was wide awake at 4.30 but eventually got him back to sleep at 5.30-7 so hoping he will start to slip back into his schedule today. He's still having all his milk and a bit of breakfast around 8.30 and dinner around 5 and seems to be enjoying the little bit he has still.

He's almost sitting by himself, not quite there but close, and he's been rolling front to back for a few weeks. He's just really found his feet and can almost put them in his mouth, and he's starting to roll into his side from his back.hes so chatty and gorgeous, more so every day!  xx


----------



## Inoue

Lovely day in sunshine today. Walked 8 miles to town and back this morning, my feet kill! :brat:

Got a little issue with Reimi atm. I changed her nappy this afternoon and noticed some pale yellow discharge (no odour) in her foof. I used a wipe like normal and went to see if its ok (yep, I went on Google... Not good!) and its scared me shitless that somethings wrong ie: infection. Ive booked her in with GP on Thursday, anyone elce's girls had this before? Sorry if subject is TMI :blush: 

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

No such thing as TMI here!

I haven't had that with either girls so no help, sorry hun. Let us know how the drs go :flower:

Hope you're enjoying your hols Pops!


----------



## Inoue

Cheers Lolly :), yeh I think TMI went out of the window a long time ago :haha:. Will let you know how I get on tomoz, she's had no more since xx


----------



## Scally

Definitely not too much info! I remember both girls getting it early on, but none recently. Let us know how you get on.
How is everyone? And the gorgeous babies? 

Kellie, Oliver and Luke came to play today, we had such a lovely morning x


----------



## Inoue

Got on OK at the docs. Doc was so chuffed to see Reimi doing well. She remembers me from my past m/c's and my struggles with Reimi, we had a great laugh :haha:. Anyway, she recons its either from left over hormone from me, or her nappies need changing more often (she sleeps 7h+ so I dont change her during the night as I dont want to disturb her) but maybe I will have to change her from now on. She also took a swob as she had to cover all basis of child abuse from a second party (as my mum has her when I go to work) but I knew she would have to do this so not suprised. She says it looks like a combination of hormone & wet nappies so nothing has been done apart from giving me some advise :). Did you do anything about your girls Scally when they had it? 

Xx


----------



## Scally

I'm glad they are being thorough Inoue. I was warned it could happen with girls along with a "period", both girls had the discharge and blood, I asked the HV with Izzy and was told it was normal, so didn't worry about checking Poppy's.

How is everyone? 

How is Florida Pops? Glad Flynn is feeling better now, must have been a worryingly rough start to your holiday x

Lauryn- how are your girls? Is Millie's colic improving now she is older? x

Kellie- I hope you had a good night, and Oliver's cold is better this morning! My day out to Colchester looks a bit pants now- stupid rain!!!!! 

Time- Hows you and the gorgeous Wren? x

Sarah- huge hugs to u and your little man x

We've hit the wonder week 26 already, she is miserable during the day, my content little munchkin has gone for a while and I want her back! But oddly enough she doesn't do her bedtime screaming at the moment!!!??? So miserable in the day = happy bedtime. Happy baby in the day = miserable bedtime!!!! I think I prefer the miserable bedtime, at least its for an hour maximum unlike the whinge all day! lol. Apparently after this wonder week (should be re-named weeks) she will have learnt so much more, hoping its amazing and she can go and make me a cuppa and bake me a cake after all the miserable days she has put me through! haha!

x


----------



## Inoue

Hay Scally, how is poppy doing now? Settled back into routine?

Reimi doing fine, no more soreness down below and not heard from doctors so guess all is ok :). She has now got a habit of becoming scared whenever I laugh (which is alot; I sound like a banshee), she first gets a little pout, then bawls her eyes out while looking at me, so funny, yet annoying :haha:. Anyone elce got a trigger to set your LO off?

Im starting Jillians 30 day shred now, see if that will help trim me up. Only on day 1 but at least ive started it :winkwink:

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Millie's trigger is me leaving her sight for more than a second! I'm not even joking, it's cute but also a little tiresome because I can't go or do anything. She's ok if she's being held or distracted, but when it's just me and the girls at home I literally can not leave her side.

I'm glad Reimi's all better now :hugs: and good news you haven't heard anything else from the doctors too.

Ally, how's Poppy now? I hope the wonder week has worn off! Millie's been over her colic for weeks now. I think things picked up when she got to around 15/16 weeks. Thankfully! She's still a little moody mare at times, and is only truly happy when she's with mummy :) but I don't mind that!

Millie is now sitting completely unaided. I'm happy and sad all at the same time, I want my baby back! I've got some cute vids in my journal. Amber was sitting by 5.5months so she's just pipped her to the post. Tummy time is still a no go, she hates it so much but Amber was the same. We've started her on a bit of food here and there too, just testing it out and letting her try different textures and flavours. Firm favourites are mango and banana fingers, roasted sweet potato wedges and she even tried a bit of toast with marmite today and seemed to like it. Yuck!


----------



## Scally

Hey Reimi! 
Poppy is blooming worse! The sleep is affected too! She has been awful for the past 5 nights, the 4th night was the worst where she was awake from 1am until 4am! she is waking for food at least 3/4 times a night, that I can handle its the not going back to sleep that has made me feel like a zombie! Last night was better, so I'm hoping it'll be better from here! 
Bless Reimi getting upset when u laugh! 
Good luck with the 30 day shred!

Hey Lauryn!
Millie and Poppy have the same trigger at the moment! I used to not be allowed to leave the room sometimes but now its her eye-line! Exhausting!!! Thank god for the connecta carrier and I now have a ring sling too!
yay for her sitting that's fantastic!!!!!! have watched the videos so cute!!!!!

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Where did you get your ring sling for Ally? What would you say is best for babywearing around the house? I got a babasling when Millie was little but we never got on with it and i wouldn't want to use it now she's heavier as I didn't think it felt very secure :wacko: I rely need to get a good carrier/sling but don't know where to begin.

Oh hopefully you're through the worst now and things get better. I'm not looking forward to any more growth spurts or wonder weeks. Millie has got herself into a nice little night time routine and I'm hoping it stays that way! She still feeds once or twice in the night, but I barely remember waking so it's not too bad :lol: wouldn't mind her STTN either mind, but she'll get there when she's ready.


----------



## Scally

The ring sling is my cheapie- its a palm and pond from e bay- I'm still not sure on it, got it yesterday currently doing pre school run with it but I keep having to tighten etc. I can't recommend the mei tei connecta enough, fantastic, I have walked 4 miles with it not a bother and didn't feel izzys weight in it and carried her until she was 2. X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mei tai, will look them up now and do a little research. I'm thinking its the way forward, especially now I've got rid of my double buggy. Twice we've been on a long-ish walk and Amber has gotten tired and I've either had to piggy back her whilst push Millie or carry Millie and push Amber :lol: not convenient!


----------



## Scally

That doesn't sound convenient at all!
The connectas are about 50-60 pound, but after using Izzy's one we sold it for £10 cheaper- they really hold their value. They are very pretty, but also can be reversed so the OH can wear them. I have heard good things about the ergo, and manduca too but they have a bigger price tag.
Everytime I put poppy in the connecta she sleeps, so that day I did the 4 mile walk she slept for 2 hours (slow pace as Izzy walked it!). I have back problems and so does Dave but neither of us have any problems with the connecta. 
I sound like a salesman for them! haha! I am on a facebook group called slings and things- FSOT and advice- they quite often have connecta's come up cheap pre loved x


----------



## Scally

oooh and babyhawks oh snap and rose and rebellion are good ones too x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh thanks Ally, off to join that group and have a look at the others :thumbup: 

You should start charging them commission for all this sales work you're doing :lol:


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies! Not sure when ill next get on internet as going on hol to Weymouth on Monday for 7 nights, finally have a break away! Haven't been there since I was a toddler myself so cant really remember it, but its a 6h car journey one way from where I live, good test to see Reimi's ok in the car! :haha:

Went to see nurse y'day and ive just started the mini-pill, hope that suits me better ;)

Love seeing all your posts on FB, I look daily. All our LO's are growing up so fast, sounds wierd but I cant really remember Reimi as a baby, much prefer her this age. Bless <3

Im also stuffed full of cold and Reimi now coughing so dosing her up on baby penicillin - joys!

Take care everyone! :D

Xx


----------



## Scally

Enjoy Weymouth! I absolutely love it there!!!! Soooooo jealous! 
I'm loving this age too, so strange to think of them as newborns! 
Sorry to hear about your colds, I hope u feel better soon! 
I have had an amazing wk, my little sister is over from france- we have done loads!!!! Luckily poppy's sleep is better and mostly she is on good form! We weighed her, unfortunately her weight is not doing great so we've had to increase what she eats majorly and go to weight reviews every 2 weeks, worrying slightly but she's so alert and active I'm sure she's fine- she just doesn't sit still x


----------



## pops23

Ah bless her, I'm sure she's fine, she will gradually put on weight as she eats more food naturally anyway. Flynn was dropping but he's now weighing in at 17.2! Little chunk 

Since we got back from America flynns sleeping has been terrible, so last night I put him on his front after 6 hours of battling with him, i finally put him to sleep on his front! Eek! Is that really bad? He then slept like a dream till 7..


----------



## Scally

Poppy sleeps on her front- always has, all of us are front sleepers including Izzy so I wasn't expecting any different from her! If that's how he sleeps let him.
She is 13 7 now so just below the 9th line- i'm sure she'll just have a growth spurt and suddenly put it on but it doesn't help when others are blaming my breastmilk etc...... x


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's annoying Ally, ignore what others say :hugs: she's doing fine and every baby is different. She could just naturally be small, or she could just be growing slowly and then have a great big growth spurt! I hate that everything depends on their bloody charts and they worry mums needlessly.

Have a great holiday Inoue!

Welcome back from your jollies Pops! I wouldn't put Millie to sleep on her front, but when doing tummy time if she's had enough she just faceplants and keeps her head straight (doesn't move it sideways so she can breathe easier, like a normal person would do! :rofl:) so that's the main reason! If he's sleeping fine and you're confident in him sleeping that way then I can't see why it's a problem :)

Millie had her last lots of vaccinations yesterday on Thursday, and she was not happy bless her! She slept all day & all night long and then had a little high temp and grumpiness yesterday and woke up a few times in the night but she seems back to normal today. No more now for a year or so, yay!


----------



## Inoue

Thanks all :D. 

I generally put Reimi on her back to sleep pops, but then 9/10 times I will wake up to her on her side to nearly rolled over. She lays her head to the side so its not too much of an issue (although I dont like the idea, id rather her be on her back but guess shes growing up!). It seems Flynn is happy so let it be, get some kip for yourself :)

Glad you had a nice time with your sis Scally, catch up is whats needed sometimes! :winkwink:. Im sure poppy is just taking her time on the weight, will prob shoot up at one point soon. I got Reimi weighed on Tue and she was 18.2lbs, little chubber! Haha.

Hope Millie is ok now after injections, poor Lo's do get quite tired afterwards. Glad thats it now till 12 months :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## Scally

Thank you Lauryn- I never had to worry about Izzy's weight but Poppy is a different matter, at the moment she is waking twice a night for feeding and I really don't mind I just want her to fatten up a bit! 
Hows Millie doing after her jabs?

Inoue- it was so lovely seeing her, we hadn't seen her for a year, I had to take her back to the airport for 5 this morning, so sad to see her go, but lovely that she got to meet Poppy.

x


----------



## Scally

Poppy is 6 months today!!!!!! madness!!!!!! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG happy 6 months Poppy!

Millie's still a bit grumbly, not feeding much during the day but then hungry at night! I'm still getting plenty of sleep though so not too bad x


----------



## Inoue

Happy 6 months Poppy! :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## Scally

Hello! How is everyone?

I am loving having two kids at the moment- so all those with one for now- I highly recommend it, yes its hard sometimes, but honestly the girls have made me cry with how loving they are towards each other!

Poppy has finally started taking a bottle! She'll only take it properly off of Dave but that's fine I don't mind!!!!! We are giving her one every day to get her used to it as I will need to find a little job soon (boo!) I have got so used to having the whole weekend as a family i'm going to find it hard to work Saturdays or something again! 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Hehe im the opposite to ally! Luke still doesn't really care much for oliver, and only shows interest when oliver is holding his toyshop. He does kiss him goodnight which is cute though. I still struggle with the guilt of how luke doesnt get much attention as oliver is such a high needs baby and takes up pretty much my whole day. I still miss being able to do certain things like taking luke swimming as I cant manage both on my own but know things will change again soon. I love oliver soooooo much though, I dont want it to sound like I dont! Im hoping as he gets older the bond like poppy and izzy will develop. Lauryn, how do your girls get on? 

We are in teething hell at the moment. Sleep is bad, naps are bad and lots of crying and head shaking. I have resorted to nurofen today to try and ease it for my poor little man, so far so good. Also going to order a amber anklet.

I just got oliver weighed and he is 22Ib 5 1/2oz. He is now just under the top centile so I have been told to cut his milk right down, water down what he does have, no night feeds and to force solids. I started weaning again a couple of weeks ago and he hates any solids, just blows raspberries at them and will only eat fruit puree. I have to go back in three weeks and if another gain someone has to do a home visit. So obviously im a bad mummy for making sure my child is fed :( just cant win x


----------



## ttc_lolly

My girls are inbetween what you have both described! Amber is very loving and there's no jealousy or anything like that, but she doesn't pay a lot of attention to Millie. Just the odd kiss and cuddle here and there. The older Millie gets, the more Amber is starting to notice her I have noticed though. Millie looks at her with absolute adoration all the time though :cloud9: Amber is the only one who can make her giggle without doing anything really!

Ally, that's good news! Millie still isn't taking bottles but I should really start trying her on them more often. I'm too lazy :haha: If no success, I think I will try her with milk from a beaker as she's fine drinking water from it.

Kelly, sorry they're giving you so much stick for Oliver's weight :wacko: I don't understand how they can critisize and nag when we are told to feed on demand :shrug: so stupid.


----------



## Scally

Kellie- would u take Luke and Oliver swimming at the weekend with Wes? Dave is taking Izzy on Saturday and I'm planning on taking poppy with a friend on Tuesday whilst Izzy is at school. When does luke start pre-school? 
I can't believe the appalling advice you were given from the HV! 
Poppy is refusing solids too at the moment, it must be the teething- once he has got a tooth or stops teething he might love the solids!

Lauryn- awww bless Millie! That's so sweet she loves her sister so much! I cant keep up with the pumping with the bottle (just cant find the time!) so we are now doing one bottle of formula, its a relief to know she will do it and can, I want to keep going with it everyday so she doesn't suddenly decide she won't entertain it again!


----------



## pops23

Aw I can't wait I have another! We're going to start trying at the end of the year  around a 2 year age gap 

Kellie Oliver doesn't sound that heavy at all! A lot of the babies I know are pin his age are weighing in similar. Health visitors just scare everyone, just ignore them, you do such a great job with your boys 

Day 5 of illness for us, my poor baby boy, he's now lost his voice! It's so unfair, basically he is acute bacterial conjunctivitis which comes with a cold and cough and all of that alongside teething :-( xx


----------



## Scally

poor Flynn, how is he feeling now? x


----------



## pops23

He's getting better thanks, still so bunged up though and by around 5am he's so snuffly he won't settle. I am really knackered at the moment! 

How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## pops23

Also, what do you guys think about us starting a secret little fb group? I love catching up with you all and getting advice but rarely come on bnb any more whereas I know we are on fb all the time.. Thoughts? Xx


----------



## Scally

Sounds like a good idea with the fb thing- we could start a group there or could do an inbox between us all?

Poor Flynn and poor you! I hate it when they are ill, and the snuffling is so bad when they are so little- have you tried the usual- propping up his cot? karvol drops? baby vapour rub? i'm sure you have though. 

x


----------



## kellie_w

Im up for the fb group. I dont tend to post much either on here now, but will be sad to see our thread stop. Its a year next saturday since it started :) hope everyone is well and flynn is getting better xxx


----------



## Scally

Wow almost a year!!!! that's madness!!!!! we've all been friends for a year now!!!
Does someone want to start a group/inbox on facebook? I don't mind doing it if I can work it out! 
x


----------



## Scally

Hey, hows all your bank holiday weekends been? They go so fast! 

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh a groups a good idea as I've been neglecting BnB a lot lately. Shall I start one?

Bank holiday weekend was nice :) OH wasn't working so we took the girls to a fun fair and on Sunday went out for a meal with the in laws. Monday we just sat in the garden and relaxed, it was lovely

Millie was 6 months on Monday, I can't believe half a year has gone by already. She's going through a growth spurt at the minute and I think a wonder week too, and maybe a bit of teething on top of that :wacko: she's so grumpy and clingy, bless her. She's waking loads at night too and I'm just not used to it so currently feeling like death!

I got a mei tai finally off that FB group Ally, thanks for telling me about it :thumbup:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooops sorry ally, just read you were going to start the group and I already did it before seeing your post! :dohh:


----------



## pops23

Did you start it lauryn? Can you invite me? 

Currently awake doing a bit of controlled crying with Flynn. It breaks my heart but he has slept through the last 4 nights with only 1 hour of cc at 4am the other morning and we are all much happier thanks to the extra sleep! 

Wish he would stop! He's slowing down loads though and isn't beside himself thank god. And he's all better thanks or deffo wouldn't be doing it xx


----------



## kellie_w

Its june!!!!!!!!! Again! Amazing how fast thats gone and how excited we all were this time last year! I wonder if we will pick up any of this years mummies waiting for their scan next month?! X


----------



## Scally

That year has gone soooooo fast!!!!!!! x


----------

